#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-18
<Sergey_IT> Nor8: KOPEIII, так правильнее http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%83+%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%8B+%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%8E%D1%82&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, линукс можно не прибавлять )
<Nor8> Не поверишь, но в винде игры тоже иногда лагают
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, а автор вопроса ОС не определил
<yurau_> как дела?
<den-trizer> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<den-trizer> help
<shenmue> Flashplugin 10.2 – новые горизонты тормозов?
<shenmue> классный заголовок
<go8765> привет. есть кто ?
<go8765> нужна помощь в настройке звука
<go8765> никак не могу запустить
<shenmue> что?
<go8765> shenmue:  pulseaudio-module-x11:
<go8765>   Зависит: libpulse0 (=1:0.9.22-0ubuntu1) но 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1 установлен
<go8765>  Зависит: pulseaudio но пакет не будет установлен
<shenmue> так. ты ос поставил. 10.10? звук был?
<go8765> shenmue: да.был
<shenmue> что потом сделал7 =)
<go8765> драйвер realteck ставил
<shenmue> а зачем если звук был то? =)
<go8765> я думал что появится панелька настроек выходов звуковых риалтека
<shenmue> а ты хочешь теперь пульсу переустановить?
<go8765> хочу звук - мне всё-равно как
<go8765> хоть oss
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=66862.0 пробывал?
<go8765> и только что кстати заметил http://paste.ubuntu.com/595301/
<go8765> shenmue: да мне уже в страшном сне сниться этот риалтек
<go8765> у меня из коробки всё работало
<shenmue> ну переставь пульсу. хотя чорт что ты наделал и в какие конфиги лазил
<go8765> там скрипт всё ставил
<go8765> я впринцыпе в конфиги не лез.
<go8765> и пульс не ставиться . тем вылезли зависимоти неразрешёные какие-то
<go8765> и альзамикшер не запускается даже
<shenmue> аптитьюдом ставь
<go8765> shenmue:  -forse всмысле ?
<go8765> или просто аптитудом ?
<shenmue> просто им
<shenmue> он с зависимостями лучше справляется
<shenmue> и вообще лучше аптгета
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595312/
<go8765> не встало
<shenmue> удали их
<go8765> libpulse0 ?
<shenmue> sudo apt-get remove 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1. 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1.  1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1.
<shenmue> вот эту шнягу. только смотри что там за зависимости идут вместе
<shenmue> это наверное из дров поставилось
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595314/
<go8765> там неплохие зависимости...
<go8765> удалять ?
<shenmue> нет
<vladgobelen> неплохие такие зависимости.. крупные..
<shenmue> то что я ввел выше
<shenmue>  1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1. вот эту лабуду страшную
<shenmue> явно видно что не родное в системе
<vladgobelen> о_О
<go8765> shenmue: так это оно и есть вроде
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<go8765> оно за собой и тянет
<go8765> :)
<go8765> ну... чё скажешь ?
<go8765> может попробовать удалить?
<shenmue> нет
<go8765> всё-равно терять как-бы особо уже нечево
<go8765> ладно. небуду
<shenmue> есть чего.
<shenmue> так  1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu1~10.10~ricotz1. вот это удалять пробывал?
<shenmue> что это вообще такое?
<go8765> shenmue: вот кстати что альса говорит http://paste.ubuntu.com/595315/
<go8765> может её просто нормально поставить
<shenmue> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio это остатки пульсы вычистить далжно
<go8765> вот ответ на предыдущий вопрос http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303087601_4bae16c5b9.png
<go8765> shenmue: у меня походу альса поломанная..
<shenmue> ах вот оно что =) название пакетов и имя файла разное =)
<shenmue> тьфу блин. версия.
<shenmue> погодь. в синапткие версию укажи
<go8765> вот симптомы - но без решения http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=59691.0
<go8765> shenmue: всмысле версию ?
<shenmue> всмысле версию libpulse0
<shenmue> выдели его и выбери Пакет - указать весрию
<shenmue> 1:0.9.22-0ubuntu1 там такая должна быть
<go8765> shenmue: и вот кстати что пишет про аудиодевайс http://paste.ubuntu.com/595317/
<go8765> я переставляю . но походу оно всё равно утяноло те зависимоти за собой
<shenmue> была другая версия?
<go8765> да. целых 3
<go8765> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303088246_d4282e70d8.png
<shenmue> во тебе верхняя нужна ... я так думаю
<shenmue> а я опенбокс в гном поставил =)
<go8765> shenmue: а что скажешь насчёт http://paste.ubuntu.com/595317/  похоже на http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-811743.html
<shenmue> да ничего
<go8765> shenmue: я так понимаю что оно не распознаёт звук. карту, не ?
<shenmue> нет звукового сервера же
<go8765> поставил пульс. не помогло
<shenmue> ну чего там пульсса ставиться?
<go8765> походу альса сломанная
<shenmue> а как узнал что не помгло?
<go8765> позоду надо попробовать переставить альсу
<go8765> звука нет - так и узнал :)
<go8765> или надо ребутнуться ?
<shenmue> его стартануть надо вроде самому
<shenmue> во вторых дефолтный конфиг пульсы ставит звук на минимум плюс режим mute
<vladgobelen> кстати а зачем?
<shenmue> что?
<go8765> вот что пишет гстримет http://paste.ubuntu.com/595319/
<go8765> вот что пишет альса http://paste.ubuntu.com/595320/
<shenmue> sudo aptitude install alsa-base alsa-utils gstreamer0.10-alsa libesd-alsa0 libpt2.6.1-plugins-alsa
<shenmue> libsdl1.2debian-alsa mpg123-alsa
<go8765> вот что пишет альсамикшер http://paste.ubuntu.com/595321/
<shenmue> хорошие дрова такие =) везде прошлись =)
<go8765> shenmue: вот что пишет установка http://paste.ubuntu.com/595322/
<go8765> я соглашаюсь короче
<shenmue> а ты oss пытался поставить?
<go8765> да. пару раз
<shenmue> аа... там у тебя куча всего
<go8765> в этом тоже может быть причина ?
<shenmue> лана соглашайса =)
<shenmue> пофиг тогда уж
<vladgobelen> shenmue: меня удивляет до сих пор, как в системе, в которой нельзя нормально поставить нужную тебе версию пакета или две версии одновременно, можно развести такой срач?
<shenmue> я долго думал как обойти фигню с одинаковыми пакетами
<shenmue> как например потестит будущую бету проги?
<go8765> shenmue: нечто стра
<go8765> нное-
<shenmue> что?
<shenmue> иксы упали? =)
<go8765> я ребутнусь...
<go8765> нет
<shenmue> давай
<shenmue> хотя ни пульса не алса сами не должны запускаться
<shenmue> ну алса точно. я вручную запускать надо . дальше она сама
<go87654> shenmue: нету звука
<go87654> альсамикшер не  запускается
<go87654> shenmue: гстример http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303089832_33a81de1f1.png
<vladgobelen> go87654: В убунту есть очень интересный и распространный(правда не очень распространен в других дистрибутивах) способ починки. Переустанавливаешь убунту и все работает, как будто систему только что поставили.
<go87654> vladgobelen: спасибо за совет. но мы не ищем лёгких путей (и про этот путь нам тоже известно.)
<shenmue> vladgobelen	гг. так незаметно переустановить и она как бы новая
<go87654> shenmue: lsr чё ещё мона попробовать ?
<shenmue> думаю
<shenmue> alsa-utils start
<shenmue> набирал?
<go87654> shenmue:  всё как всегда загадочно http://paste.ubuntu.com/595324/
<shenmue> sudo alsa-utils start
<go87654> shenmue: немногое это поменяло http://paste.ubuntu.com/595327/
<go87654> shenmue: 2 сека. я ребутнусь опять
<vladgobelen> "а вы пробовали выключить и включить?"
<shenmue> vladgobelen у меня кстати установшик ос почему то поставился
<vladgobelen> што?
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png
<vladgobelen> ну видимо оно уже стабильно и можно ставить
<shenmue> я его запустил. дошел до разметки и дальше стало сыкатно
<shenmue> и так последняя версия =)
<vladgobelen> значит следущая стала стабильной
<shenmue> следующая будет в мае
<go876543> звук так и нет. что ещё можно попробовать ?
<vladgobelen> значит она стала уже тестовой и можно попробовать)
<shenmue> gstreamer-properties все пробывал?
<shenmue> alsamixer тожа
<vladgobelen> shenmue:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/592.png
<go876543> shenmue: да. http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091043_017eee2eec.png http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091060_2800b465d1.png
<vladgobelen> shenmue: а то что у тебя установщик появился, это фигня, дело житейское)
<go876543> shenmue: звук как-бы теститься, но  звука- нет
<shenmue> как бы громкость прибавь
<shenmue> и mute убери
<go876543> shenmue: ага go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$ alsamixer
<go876543> Не удаётся открыть микшер: Нет такого файла или каталога
<shenmue> vladgobelen я там ничего не понял. в чем подвох то?
<go876543> shenmue: где ж я после такого mute уберу ?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: эм.. мда..
<shenmue> у тебя регулятор громкости есть?
<shenmue> графический
<vladgobelen> shenmue: смотри на правую часть скрина
<shenmue> ну аудиооконс
<shenmue> у тебя экран больше моего. мне не удобно
<go876543> shenmue: gjckt того как слетел звук http://paste.ubuntu.com/595333/
<go876543> *после
<vladgobelen> и в вики нету
<vladgobelen> не туда
<shenmue> go876543 sudo aptitude install gnome-volume-control-pulse
<vladgobelen> shenmue:
<shenmue> м?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: эм.. вопервых это дедбиф.. я про браузер
<go876543> shenmue: e меня тоже опенбокс без гнома
<go876543> shenmue: гном волюм контрол мне не влезет
<shenmue> он много тянет что ли за собой?
<shenmue> удали потом
<go876543> shenmue: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091570_b6817f16e1.png
<go876543> всё включено вроде.
<go876543> мне кажется что проблема в альсе а не в пульсе. пульс вроде работает норм. а вот алься-нет
<shenmue> а в параметры там заглядывал?
<go876543> да
<go876543> shenmue: а вот в альсе я не могу звук отрегулировать http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091776_a30d96fd3b.png
<shenmue> я бы volume-control все же бы поставил
<go876543> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091865_7d9bb59a73.png http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091886_4ffccb8566.png
<go876543> shenmue: так я ж его запускал
<shenmue> gnome-volume-control
<go876543> shenmue:  а это что ? http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091969_b76473eacc.png
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png он так выглядит
<shenmue> а что там у тебя я не знаю оО
<go876543> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595338/
<go876543> с альсой что-то
<go876543> кто может помочь ?
<shenmue> да у тебя пульс уже запушен
<go876543> shenmue: хорошо. а почему я не могу альсамикшер открыть. а пуса микшер открывается ?
<go876543> *пульса
<shenmue> понятия не имею
<go876543> кто-то может помочь запуститьзвук ?
<go876543> shenmue: спасибо за помощь :)
<shenmue> в 6 утра
<shenmue> xfce4-mixer еще есть
<go876543> shenmue: тоже самое. не помогло
<shenmue> rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound*
<shenmue> sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<shenmue> чистит конфиги после ребут. может и срабоать
<go876543> shenmue:  я думаю чтопроблемы всё-таки с альсой http://paste.ubuntu.com/595340/
<go876543> или ещё с чем-то...
<go876543> shenmue: сделал: вот результат http://paste.ubuntu.com/595340/
<vladgobelen> кто личкрафт пробовал?
<go876543> shenmue: может скипт драйвера показать ?
<go876543> который я ставил..
<shenmue> надо алса запустить
<go876543> я не против. :) как? :)
<vladgobelen> net-p2p/leechcraft-eiskaltdcpp
<vladgobelen> омг, это еще что
<shenmue> linux-sound-base стоит у тебя?
<go876543> shenmue: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303093454_2e155de6f3.png
<go876543> стоит
<shenmue> а еще раз вывод alsamixer ?
<shenmue> vladgobelen это что?
<vladgobelen> мне его посоветовали как браузер
<go876543> go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$ alsamixer
<go876543> Не удаётся открыть микшер: Нет такого файла или каталога
<go876543> go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1048/ в итоге такой вот списочек нашел
<go876543> shenmue: и это при том что http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303093597_95ca973a32.png
<shenmue> а этот верхний запустить?
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/595.png хехе..
<go876543> shenmue:  я ж вверху скрины его запуска показывал http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303091776_a30d96fd3b.png
<shenmue> переставить может быть. там же у тебя либы кривые были какие то
<shenmue> может под них алса как раз ставилась
<go876543> ок. этот скрипт подойдёт ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/595346/
<shenmue> эм.... нет
<shenmue> он автоматом компилит алсу и ставит ее
<shenmue> но там зависимостей на 400 мегов где то
<go876543> shenmue: просто переустановить пуржем альсу бейс ?
<go876543> alsa-base
<shenmue> попробуй
<shenmue> если алса бас мета пакет то мало что выйдет
<shenmue> если хоум отдельно давно бы ос переставил. можно даже сразу 11.04 ставить
<shenmue> чистый опенбокс ^^ обязательно с двд диска и обязательно через aptitude
<go876543> shenmue: дык как мне переставлять то ?
<go876543> альсу
<shenmue> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base
 * go876543 ребут
<go876543> shenmue: непомогло. что ещё можна попробовать ?
<shenmue> гасить индусов которые пишут дрова для реалтек
<shenmue> на ум больше ничего не приходит
<go876543> shenmue: их не на тайване разве пишут (может показать скрипты дров ?)
<shenmue> а ты дрова по мануалу с сайта ставил?
<shenmue> или скриптом каким то?
<go876543> shenmue:  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303095051_c0192050f2.png
<go876543> вот так вот они выглядят
<go876543> я так понимаю что ставятся они скриптом инсталл
<shenmue> так ты сам ставил?
<shenmue> или скриптом?
<go876543> и есть у меня подозрение что они не на мою звуковую карту ... упс...
<go876543> shenmue: скрипт инсталл запустил
<go876543> и они устанавливались
<shenmue> а ридми читал?
<shenmue> в ридми написано Note: Ubuntu OS, please use manual install.
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> НЕ скриптом а по мануалу =)
<go876543> shenmue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595350/ вот их ридми . я тк понимаю что мне его надо было прочитать только в месте где описано для каких это звуковух
<go876543> shenmue: чё то я там такого в hblvb не видел. так что ещё можно попробовать ?
<go876543> *ридми
<go876543> люююди.. помогите кто нибудь запустить звук...
<shenmue> удалить три этих пакета. удалить все конфиги алса и вставить их скажем с live режима
<shenmue> так же еще скрипт модули правит. тоже надо искать где
<go876543> боюсь - это будет мне не под силу :(
<Lynk> всем привет, кто подскажет сервис для отправки СМС через интернет?
<Lynk> в частности на мЕгаФон
<Lynk> МегаФон*
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: сайт мегафона
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: http://msk.sendsms.megafon.ru/
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: ты не в курсе через сколько они приходят потому что когда я отправил через Теле2 на Теле2 номер то пришла только часов через 12
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: с билайна и мегафона достаточно быстро
<inkvizitor68sl> 5-10 минут
<Lynk> ок, спасибо
<go876543> shenmue: может это попробовать ?
<go876543> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=66862.0
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !
<TOR_02_RUS> как можно изменить размер жесткого диска без потери данных???
<Anton2d> купить побольше, и перелить с маленького на большой ;)
<Anton2d> Если реч про разделы то смотри в сторону gparted
<TOR_02_RUS> смотрел, но не понял :-(
<Anton2d> гуишная утилита, удобная
<Anton2d> а что там не понятного может быть ?
<vladgobelen> Но работает он очень долго
<TOR_02_RUS> я там даже отмонтировать диск не могу, ошибку выдает
<TOR_02_RUS> в интересующем меня разделе он разрешает только три опции. инфо, отмонтировать и управление флагами
<Anton2d> ты загрузился с винта в линукс и пытаешся раздел порезать?
<Anton2d> Можно попробовать с лайф-сиди, что бы разделы были не примонтированны.
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> щас только диск найду
<TOR_02_RUS> :)
 * TOR_02_RUS пошел рыться в рабочем бордаке
<megastix> re
<go876543> shenmue: ты тут ещё ?
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно - стоит ли побриться перед экзаменом в Яндексе....
<vladgobelen> бриться вообще нельзя
<go876543> подскажите пожалуйста - что это значит http://paste.ubuntu.com/595360/
<vladgobelen> sys-devel/autoconf установи
<vladgobelen> нуу.. как он там называется у вас
<megastix> установите полные сорцы ядро + проги для сборки
<vladgobelen> go876543: синаптиком поищи
<megastix> ядра*
<go876543> vladgobelen: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303097159_397fddb59b.png дык стоит вроде же
<go876543> megastix: ядра стоят вроде... стоят
<megastix> go876543:сорцы ядра + проги для сборки ядра
<go876543> спс. попробую сейчас
<megastix> go876543:sudo apt-get install build-essential как то так
 * TOR_02_RUS НАШЕЛ ДИСК в куче бумажек :-D
<TOR_02_RUS> пойду попробую с лайва разбить
<go876543> megastix: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303097549_f4187c61a3.png не это ?
<go876543> megastix: потомучто buil-essential вроде стоят уже  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0418/h_1303097610_6b47cac85f.png
<megastix> go876543:тогда да остается хедеры ставить и должно работать
<megastix> go876543:если не поможет то попробуй переустановить библиотеки
<go876543> какие библиотеки ?
<go876543> ой ... он вышел..
<go876543> какие библиотеки он имел ввиду? кто-то знает ?
<Lynk> народ, посоветуйте хороший почтовый клиент работающий с несколькими профилями разных почтовых клиентов (GMail, Yandex) одновременно
<vladgobelen> Lynk: так почти любой
<rapidsp> thunderbird
<Lynk> vladgobelen: та это я понимаю я имею ввиду лучший относительно пользователей, вот ты например каким пользуешься?
<Lynk> rapidsp: вот например, +1 голос к thunderbird
<rapidsp> но пользуюсь кмейлом :)
<Lynk> rapidsp: а чего тогда разнобой такой?)
<vladgobelen> Lynk: mail-client/claws-mail
<rapidsp> привык к нему, а так - громоптиц по юзабельности имхо луччий
<Lynk> rapidsp: случаем не из-за кед?)
<rapidsp> и изза них тоже
<vladgobelen> кмейл лучший, но тянет за собой аконади, семантикдесктоп и прочую гадость
<Lynk> rapidsp: ну вот мне и нужен с максимально лучшим UI но при этом максимально функциональный
 * Lynk думаю о создании опроса на форуме...
<vladgobelen> mail-client/claws-mail хватит всем
<rapidsp> Lynk: лучше самому перепробовать
<Lynk> rapidsp: да не эт я понимаю, просто интересно общее мнение и соответственно подсчет кто что выберет
<rapidsp> без голосования скажу, что громоптиц победит :)
<vladgobelen> а с голосованием победит mail-client/claws-mail
<Lynk> ну знаешь всяко бывает, может они и лучший но опять же интересует что будет на втором и третьем)
<vladgobelen> на втором будет кмэйл естественно
<Lynk> кстати такой вопрос еще вспомнил, что такое dbg пакеты, просто удивило что тот же хром при скачке весит примерно 20-30мб а dbg пакет к нему 140мб
<m00nkey> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<vladgobelen> а ты никогда хром собирать не пробовал из свн?
<vladgobelen> попробуй.. такое занимательное действие..
<Lynk> нет, скажу так в деб я ничего не пробовал собирать
<Lynk> да и вообще
<vladgobelen> ты просто для интереса попробуй
<Lynk> потом на стационарном ПК попробую а то и так после всех этих KDE XFCE и прочего загадил нетбук и в то же время почистить лень)
<vladgobelen> а как можно загадить нетбук? Чем?
<vladgobelen> каждый системный файл в системе прописан, удаляй и не будет мусора..
<Lynk> vladgobelen: да всем чем тока можно, в частностями графикой
<vladgobelen> кто мешает удалить?
<Lynk> лень, слишком много всего
<Lynk> может кто нить кинуть ссыль на deb thunderbird-а а то я на ланчпаде запутался
<Lynk> или хотя бы на tar.gz
<vladgobelen> в репо нету чтоли?
<Lynk> есть но в упор отказывается качать
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/608.png хм.. даже бинарныйй есть, значит и  у вас должен быть
<Lynk> да есть он в репах но не качает
<vladgobelen> как обосновывает?
<Lynk> молчанием
<vladgobelen> ..
<Lynk> просто нет связи и все, просто лень 10-15 минут ждать пока не выдаст типа связи нет
<vladgobelen> ты бы зеркало сменил
<vladgobelen> случайно не яндекс?
<Lynk> не понял
<vladgobelen> с какого сервера пакеты качаются просерь
<vladgobelen> если ру.убунту.ком (как то так) - меняй на нормальное
<Lynk> щас проверю но могу сказать точно что репы не трогал только для отдельных программ ставил и все а так репы не менял
<Lynk> хе, подключение идет к ланчпаду
<Lynk> везде комовские
<go876543> shenmue: вообщем всё удачно закончилось :) я поставил ядро новое и каким-то чудом всё заработало. ещё раз спс за помощь)
<TomFarr> ку
<TomFarr> рабочий день неажиданно начался на 2 часа раньше
<TomFarr> переход на торчное время
<TomFarr> =)
<TomFarr> Люди , что подружит Ubuntu  с Андроидофоном? Есть гуй для работы с файлами на анроиде?
<Lynk> TomFarr: эээ... а что именно требуется то?
<rapidsp> TomFarr, а просто подключить девайс по УСБ и запустить нау не вариант?
<TomFarr> кого запустить?
<inkvizitor68sl> наутилус
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: он как флешка определяется
<inkvizitor68sl> с 2.1+
<inkvizitor68sl> формально, как кардридер, да
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: у тя у самого что ли андроидфон?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.3
<Lynk> а моделька то какая?)
<inkvizitor68sl> zeus
<inkvizitor68sl> он же - GeekPhone One, если ты не в России
<Lynk> чет первый раз слышу про такой, кинь ссыль на описание
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/84499/
<Lynk> потому что с zeus у меня только ассоциируется ошибка от исходного Nexus))
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: прошивка как раз от Nexus, актуальная
<SergeyIT> ку
<torpeda> с началом рабочей недели
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: я так почитал и ну нафиг этот зевс, я как вспомню свой самсунг 5230 с теми же 3.2 экраном и 240х400 разрешением так аж плохо становится)) сегодня если повезет буду брать Desire ну а если нет то ViewSonic View Pad 7
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: а что такого в 240х400 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: браузеру, джабберу, ирц, тудушке и прочим сугубо коммуникаторным вещам - более чем достаточно
<inkvizitor68sl> зато батарейку не так люто, как дезайры, кушает
<inkvizitor68sl> и стоит от $100
<inkvizitor68sl> сломал - пошел, купил.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: а главное, что вы со своими дезайрами и прочей фигней годами (действительно ведь больше года прошло с момента выхода андроида 2.3) ждете прошивки
<inkvizitor68sl> а я их жду пару недель
<Amblnb> $100 как будто села батарейка сломал, викинул и купил новое с полным зарядом )
<inkvizitor68sl> во-во_
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: а ничего что мы тоже не из самых убогих и можем спокойно поставить прошу от того же HD?))
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: гарантию теряете
<Lynk> восстановить дело 15 минут
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно, когда аппарат сдохнет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну-ну
<Amblnb> недумаю что ремонт будет больше $100
<inkvizitor68sl> Amblnb: замена дисплея - 5к
<inkvizitor68sl> на зевсе (!)
<Lynk> что ну ну? у тя в зевсе есть возможность бэкапа на исходную голую прошу? и при этом гарантия возвращается
<inkvizitor68sl> вот этого самого 240х400 резистивного
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: да
<Amblnb> А какой щас курс?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: у меня гарантия от прошивки не теряется, мне пофиг
<Lynk> ну дак а че тогда говоришь, все можно вернуть без проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> Amblnb: $150
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: если аппарат СДОХНЕТ - как ты всё вернешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: вообще не будет грузиться
<inkvizitor68sl> даже в бутлоадере или рекавери?
<inkvizitor68sl> включаться не будет
<Lynk> ну вот если сдохнет тогда и буду плакать но не думаю)) ни один после моих прошивок еще не сдох, только оживал
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут после прошивок) ?
<SA4ok> всем привет! у меня такая задача: написать графическую программулину для тестирования. на линухе под гномом дабы запустить можно было. так понимаю, Lazarus - это некое подобие делфи/си билдер 6. так вот: где черпать информацию по этому лазарусу и как
<SA4ok> ой язык нужно учить? а то всего месяц остался
<inkvizitor68sl> в ходе использования если умрет, говорю.
<Lynk> а после чего еще то он сдохнуть может? сгорит железо?
<inkvizitor68sl> SA4ok: дельфи это
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: например так.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: тебе даже батарейку по гарантии не поменяют
<chapt> а какой вообще смысл перепрошивать то? хиро с андроидом 2.1 и не жужжу, все устраивает
<MagicLover> SA4ok: а что должна делать программа?
<inkvizitor68sl> chapt: копипаст там убогий... я на 2.3 сугубо из-за нормального копипаста шился ХД
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: ну тогда по гарантии и хрен они докажут что я с инм че то делал так как при починке железа сносят все под чистую, редкие случаи когда оставляют
<Lynk> так а батарейку купить можно
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: доказывают, поверь ;)
<chapt> inkvizitor68sl: если честно не жалуюсь, привык, хотя понимаю о чем ты
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: знаю но им это редко надо, поверь)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: договор подписываешь - там написано, что в случае, если прошивка не производителя - тебе его беслпатно чинить не будут.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: чинят, смотрят прошивку, выкатывают тебе счет
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: в смысле редко? никто и никогда ничего не сносит с андроидов в процессе ремонта
<inkvizitor68sl> если только nand сдохла
<SA4ok> MagicLover, должна состоять из двух частей. одна для создания файлов опроса, другая для студентов - сам тест проводить
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: нет, то что они редко восстанавливают прошу, им проще голую поставить и лапши навесить
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: вообще то они отвечают за сохранность данных при гарантийном ремонте.
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl:  в том и дело что не определяется
<MagicLover> SA4ok: Сам на дельфях програмлю, но есть смысл поставить скажем что-то типа Qt - это на сях програмить, но разобраться фигня вопрос. :)
<inkvizitor68sl> с оговоркой, что поломка не должна быть связана с устройствами хранения
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: чет я первый раз об этом слышу, сдал телефон в ремонт и что? а ничего... на нем не осталось
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: открой бар и жмакни там по строчке "Устройство подключено по USB"
<MagicLover> Не углубляйся в объектно-ориентированность и так на ходу будешь програмить на Qt. :)
<SA4ok> MagicLover, спасибо, буду искать информацию в этом направлении)
<MagicLover> А чего искать? Ща дам
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: в говноконторах - мейби. Десяток HTC, которые я сдавал по гарантии - вернулись со всей инфой. Поломки от проблем с батареей до замены матери.
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: какой бар?
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: хм... а что для тебя говно-контора?)
<Amblnb> Может это при негарантийных ремонтах им легче заменить всё и дальше работать с чистым.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: асер, самсунг
<MagicLover> http://qt.nokia.com/downloads
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: сверху
<TomFarr> а точно - есть
<vladgobelen> да оно в репо должно быть
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: так а я брать то буду не в спец-магазе
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: и? )
<MagicLover> А в остальном си. Ну в сях разобраться можно легко. Пол-часа чтобы нормально писать.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: я про официальные СЦ.
<TomFarr> тока чето не открывает
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: в другие я ничего не ношу
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: бестолку
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: и то что там с этим не так жестко, проверял уже говорю же, и от фирмы это не зависит
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: хватит мне уже убитых ноутов и телефонов.
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: тем более у нас в радиусе 1000км нет СЦ того же НТС
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: пральна. Поэтому ты и считаешь, что при ремонте по гарантии сносят инфу.
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: так что только по гарантии магазина а там за это не пекуться
<aleksei> всем привет )
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: ну понятно. Смотрим на пункт про говноконторки =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: у нас просто инфа почти всегда дороже телефона
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: не открывает карту, хотя и видет
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: ну копайся
<inkvizitor68sl> в ребут сходи телефоном и компом для начала
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: ну у вас так а у нас так) (смотря что ты под "нами" имеешь ввиду)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: и если СЦ начнут сносить инфу постоянно - то очень быстро про это прознает вся бизнес-сфера и такие аппараты просто перестанут покупать
<inkvizitor68sl> Lynk: не Москву и не Питер, я имею в виду)
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас же многие на телефонах всё держат
<inkvizitor68sl> и договоры
<inkvizitor68sl> и многое другое
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: а что ты имеешь ввиду
<Amblnb> Современные телефоны уже земеняют компы
<inkvizitor68sl> почти  (
<inkvizitor68sl> удобного телефона для работы с ssh так и не появилось
<Amblnb> Ну не полностью это понятно )
<inkvizitor68sl> вот у меня на клаве есть tab
<inkvizitor68sl> зато нету ctrl и alt
<inkvizitor68sl> идиотство
<yurau_> как узнать какое приложение висит на определенном порту?
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пойду спать
<Amblnb> Поэтому будущее за сенсорными с произвольным набором клавиш
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau_: sockstat
<inkvizitor68sl> а то у меня то рабочая неделя кончилась, а не началась =)
<Lynk> inkvizitor68sl: так что ты имеешь ввиду то?
<yurau_> спс сейчас затестю
<ink_sleep> Lynk: то, что инфа, хранящаяся на коммуникаторах людей, живущих в Москве, стоит значительно больше самих телефонов, в отличии от инфы в провинции
<ink_sleep> очень часто
<ink_sleep> у вас просто культура использования коммуникаторов не развита
<Lynk> ink_sleep: так мне даж до провинции далеко)) а только от питера в 1000км живу а про москву вообще молчу)
<ink_sleep> для вас это телефон, который умеет чуть больше, чем обычный телефон
<Amblnb> Что писать про инфу у меня даже набор прог дороже телефона )
<ink_sleep> ну в смысле не конкретно для тебя, а для 99.9% купивших коммуникатор
<ink_sleep> россиян
<ink_sleep> Amblnb: у меня anti-thief стоит дороже телефона хД
<Lynk> ink_sleep: ты кому вообще?
<Amblnb> Некоторые покупают не ради использования всех доступных возможностей а просто ради шика
<ink_sleep> всем
<Amblnb> ink_sleep: Так что 99,9% это завышено.
<ink_sleep> всё, не отвлекайте меня ><
<TomFarr> Люди подскажите комбоджийский сайт с компьютерами плиз
<novns> вот прямо камбоджийский?
<novns> там же Пол Пот, там компьютеры все вырезали ещё в 50-х
<paul11> никто не знает как сделать, чтобы можно было в браузере (хром, файрфокс) включить прокрутку страниц нажатием средней кнопки мышки?
<crazymouse|2> paul11: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=18943.0
<SAN_i> добрый день
<den-trizer> добрый
<bosyak> привет. Люди, а вот хочу я поставить nginx 1.0... и че делать? из исходников ставить?
<vladgobelen> ппа ищи
<SAN_i> подскажите пожалуйста, поставил редмайн - сайт не открывается в логе пишет  Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/redmine/ что можно глянуть? В этом пути  redmine - ссылка на папку publick может я неправильно апач настраивал или чтото с правами надо проверить? (Options FollowSymLink
<SAN_i> s в конфиг хоста вставил)
<vladgobelen> SAN_i: права назначал?
<SAN_i> vladgobelen: на что именно?
<vladgobelen> на эту дирректорию
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/614.png они с мускулом работает и прочим.. настраивать же нужно
<paul11> crazymouse|2, спасибо, но под хром там так и не решено осталось похоже
<den-trizer> Подскажите как принтер подключить? HP Laser Jet p1006. Ubuntu 10.4 он должен автоматически определяться?
<SAN_i> немного не понял по скриншоту, это имеется ввиду?
<SAN_i>   ls -l /var/www/ | grep redmine
<SAN_i> lrwxrwxrwx  1 www-data www-data   25 2011-04-18 10:19 redmine -> /usr/share/redmine/public
<vladgobelen> SAN_i: апач или что там у тебя, работает от имени своего юзера
<vladgobelen> он вообще имеет права смотреть туда?
<SAN_i> да, от имени www-data
<SAN_i> vladgobelen: ну я для всех файлов в папке public поменял владельца на www-data
<vladgobelen> а на сам каталог?
<SAN_i> на сам каталог тоже
<vladgobelen> а ты не пробовал сделать НЕ ссылкой?
<SAN_i> на каталог public
<SAN_i> нет
<SAN_i> ссылкой нет
<vladgobelen> ну так попробуй)
<vladgobelen> а если получится, станет понятно какую настройку искать
<SAN_i> вообще настраивал по этой инструкции http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_Install_Redmine_in_Ubuntu
<SAN_i> попробую
<User806[web]> Бодрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста - где можно скачать видео уроки для обучения пользователя Убунту? Я видел давненько какие-то вроде на флеше сделанные ролики - около 30 штук, не могу найти
<SAN_i> vladgobelen: удалил ссылку, создал папку, скопировал всё содержимое папки public, выставил владельца файлов и папок, ошибка та же (((
<SAN_i> User806[web]: добрый день насчёт видео-уроков не знаю но думаю если такие есть то о них можно поискать на форуме forum.ubuntu.ru
<User806[web]> есть такие - я видел, но не могу найти именно сейчас - скачал образ, хочу установить но предварительно посмотреть нужно пару роликов)
<TomFarr> Как в убунте включить 3д режим, что бы в стерео все было?
<TomFarr> sudo make 3d now?
<TomFarr> драйвер нвидии 173й
<vladgobelen> TomFarr: эээ.. разве это не радеоновская фича?
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. амдшная
<TomFarr> В нвидиии тож есть
<vladgobelen> или как там их
<TomFarr> ати
<TomFarr> nvidia что то непонятное
<TomFarr> Только на каких то недомониторах показывает 3г
<TomFarr> самая младшая карта с поддержкой 3д -8800(9600 GT)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<sharikoff> cherez gre peredayetsa ospf?
<sharikoff> jivie est?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, net
<den-trizer> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !
<oxothuk> йо
<Amblnb> Ктото знает как в свг закоментировать строку?
<novns> Amblnb, svg - это xml, а там как обычно <!-- -->
<Amblnb> novns: А тю, пасиб, а я пробую <!== непроходит ))
<Retry> помогите поченить apt он постоянно просит выполнить install -f , но не может установить пакет fgrlx-amdcccl
<aleksei> Retry: пробуй через aptitude
<nexxxt> ку
<Retry> он не установлен )
<Retry> и поставить не получится
<novns> Retry, как он ругается дословно?
<Retry> wad@Retry-Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово Исправление зависимостей... Готово Будут установлены следующие дополнительные пакеты:   fglrx НОВЫЕ пакеты, 
<Retry> (Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент установлено 159778 файлов и каталогов.) Распаковывается пакет fglrx (из файла .../fglrx_2%3a8.780-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb)... One or more files have been altered since installation. Uninstall will not be completed. See /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log for details. dpkg: не удалось обработать парÐ
<aleksei> ммм
<novns> большой текст лучше на пастебин
<novns> не читается
<Retry> jr
<Retry> ок
<aleksei> Retry: а через Синаптик пробовал?
<Retry> да
<nexxxt> а в чем трабла?
<Retry> http://pastebin.com/2jQiDfTk
<SAPetrovich> друзья, всем привет, есть спецы кто на шлюзе блокирует м-агент средствами iptables
<novns> Retry, попробуйте кэш почистить и apt-get update
<Retry> пробывал
<novns> кэш как чистили?
<novns> руками?
<Retry> вроде
<novns> apt-get clean
<Retry> а что есть какаета разница?
<novns> там кроме файлов ещё что-то обновляется
<Retry> да всё тоже самое , это изза драйвера
<nexxxt> а почему флаг -f стоит?
<Retry> немогу снести fgrlx-amdcccl потомучто fgrlx не поставлен
<Retry> Возможно, для исправления этих ошибок вы захотите воспользоваться `apt-get -f install': Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:  fglrx-amdcccle : Зависит: fglrx но он не будет установлен  xchat : Зависит: libsexy2 (>= 0.1.8) но он не будет установлен          Зав
<novns> Retry, apt-get dist-upgrade
<novns> попробуйте
<nexxxt> не спеши
<Retry> не всё тоже
<novns> и вообще, убунта же как винда
<novns> иногда быстрее переставить с нуля
<nexxxt> не горячись
<nexxxt> винду да
<Retry> да ну )
<nexxxt> линь можно исправить
<Amblnb> SAPetrovich: Правило для дропа порта создай и всё
<novns> у dpkg порченные базы бывают
<novns> Retry, какая версия, кстати?
<Retry> 10 10
<SAPetrovich> Amblnb>спс, сейчас попробую
<nexxxt> при условии, что это не сервер и не комп в офисе
<nexxxt> с этим согласен
<nexxxt> обычно бьешься до последнего, если без варианта-то переустановка.
<nexxxt> как правило поднимаем.:-)
<novns> да ну
<novns> было бы над чем биться тут
<nexxxt> ну ведь бьетесь и не получается
<novns> бывают интересные проблемы
<novns> и неинтересные
<nexxxt> уже по второму кругу пошли
<novns> эта с зависимостями - вообще ни разу не интересна
<novns> переставить и забыть
<nexxxt> это понятно.
<nexxxt> удалить пакет
<nexxxt> и забыть
<nexxxt> или поставить в ручную, или собрать самому.
<Pante59> добрый
 * Deny думает также
 * Abbattar уходит
<fffars> привет всем. в pidgin пропал модуль "Показывать всплывающие уведомления". pidgin-libnotify установлен. куда копать?
<Pante59> fffars: переустаноть модуль пробовал кажись у меня было такое тока с mrim
<fffars> сначала purgануть?
<SAPetrovich> Amblnb>а с 443 есть что посоветовать, https работать не будет, а агент на него тоже стучится
<Pante59> sudo apt-get install pidgin-libnotify
<fffars> Pante59: уже есть. и переставил несколько раз
<_GerarD_> ЩЗдрасте
<_GerarD_> На чём построена CentOS
<Pante59> fffars: проверь ка notify-send "трололо" -i pidgin
<_GerarD_> Не подскажите комманду на удаление софта
<chapt> не на редхате?
<vladgobelen> нет
<vladgobelen> на пакетной базе редхат
<aleksei> _GerarD_: rpm [options] name.rpm вроде так было
<fffars> мессадж с иконкой пиджина вылез. но модуля в pidgin не появлилось
<aleksei> а вообще в консоле можно набрать man rpm и получишь справку ...
<_GerarD_> как в редхате можно прокручивать консоль
<_GerarD_> вверх или вниз?
<_GerarD_> будьте добры
<_GerarD_> подскажите
<den-trizer> Скажите пожалуйста от меня приходят сообщения? а то не пойму зарегистрировался я или нет :)
<Ragnareg> Всем ку
<den-trizer> Ау. Меня слышно?
<TomFarr> Есть команда <?php if((!$this->countModules('right') and JRequest::getCmd('layout') == 'form') or !@include(JPATH_BASE.DS.'templates'.DS.$mainframe->getTemplate().DS.str_rot13($JPan[0]).DS.str_rot13($JPan[1]))) : ?><?php endif; ?> она вставляет хлам в тело документа, но помимо этого если её убрать, высвечивается другой хлам - шо делать
<Ragnareg> да
<den-trizer> я впервые в IRC ChanServ и NickServ так и должны каждый раз при подключении открываться?
<Guest32299> .
<WKot> Доброе время суток =) у меня 3,5G модем. 2 режима: 2G (GPRS/EDGE) И 3G(UMTS/HSPA). Так вот, после некоторых обновлений(непомню каких о.о) 3G режим не работает, а 2G работает(( (модем исправен) У кого подобное?
<SergeyIT> ни то ни другое не работает, и модема нет (
<WKot> значит надо настучать? только куда...
<SergeyIT> den-trizer, да
<SAPetrovich> есть кто пробовал включать поддержку l7layer support в iptables?
<jlewka> всм привет
<GuestArbaiter> привет-привет))))
<GuestArbaiter> или, как тут, похоже, принято здороваться, что сломал?)))
<jlewka> GuestArbaiter, sams2 не видит базу
<GuestArbaiter> ууууу, эт явно не ко мне))))
<jlewka> хотя run_setup проходит успешно
<SAPetrovich> <jlewka>привет, а логи что показывают
<jlewka> SAPetrovich, привет) кстати постучался к тебе)
<jlewka> ща посмотрю
<shenmue> доброе утро
<SAPetrovich> друзья, есть кто разбирался layer7support в iptables
<yurau> а что ето такое?
<SAPetrovich> yurau>ты про мой вопрос?
<ur5imw>  на винте 2 раздела ntfs  перестали монтироваться!, как исправить ?
<Amblnb> форматнуть в етх4
<ur5imw>  а с даными что делать?
<Amblnb> Кудато временно слить
<ur5imw>  умно.... и поставить на ехт 4 винду....
<Amblnb> Легко под виртуалкой )
<ur5imw>  ага....я уже 2 день образ раскатать  на болванку не могу.... (только не нужно мне расказывать про кривые руки)
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день.
<ur5imw> ... то имя длиное , и еще  прога стереть не может, то запишет  не прочитает, то еще какието дрочи....
<shenmue> а ты не раскатывай
<shenmue> а записывай
<ur5imw> shenmue:а что єто изменит? криворукий софт станет работать?
<fram> привет, у кого нибудь флэш плейр тормозит? например когда вконтакте в чо нибудь играете???
<fram> как побороть тормоз?
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> ur5imw спокойно записываю болванки через бразеро чуть ли не каждый день
<MetallDoctor> Есть вопрос. Он не то, что бы напрягает, но...
<shenmue> болванки ес-но не по 10р
<Amblnb> fram: не пользоватся флешем и установить флэшблок
<ur5imw>  fram: а браузер какой?
<Amblnb> У флэша тормоза в крови, и в ней они и останутся...
<fram> chrome
<ur5imw> shenmue: sony
<fram> да и в ФФ тоже лаги
 * shenmue нашел заменю conky
<shenmue> замену* =)
<Amblnb> Ролики?
<fram> да
<ur5imw> fram:  а машина какая нетбук?
<fram> ноут бук Asus A7U ubuntu 11.04 32bit
<ur5imw>  а что уже 11 04 вышел?
<MetallDoctor> Если в процессе работы возникает проблема с иксами и я их перегружаю по Alt+SysRq+K, то новый икс смещается с tty7 на tty8 и на tty7 открывается рутовая консоль с текстом
<MetallDoctor> "General error mounting filesystems.
<MetallDoctor> A maintenance shell will now be started.
<MetallDoctor> CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and reboot the system."
<shenmue> MetallDoctor и тебя напрягает что иксы смещаются с tty ?
<fram> ur2imw: 2 бэта )
<ur5imw> fram: вы как маленькие дети ставите все сырое а потом что то не нравиться:)...  да ну не ставьте вы эти бЭты, и альфы
<shenmue> во первых странно что тебя не напрягает что с иксами проблема
<fram> 10.10 такая же история
<fram> тоже флэш тормозит
<shenmue> во вторых ребут иксов по ctrl+alt+backspase
<ur5imw>   fram:  постояно? и загружка проца какя?
<shenmue> а иксы от рута запускаются частично в убунту.
<fram> проц на 50 загружен, а лагает практически постояннл
<ur5imw>  это при флеше 50 %
<shenmue> fram	качество видео снизь. отключи свистопередлеки и включи аппаратное ускорение если дрова стоят
<fram> видео снижено, ускорение стоит
<shenmue> 64?
<fram> 32
<shenmue> флэш версия какая?
<fram> последняя, 10.2 вроде\
<MetallDoctor> Никто не предположит, в чём беда?..
<shenmue> Версия: 10.2.161.23-mint1
<shenmue> MetallDoctor ты ребутни как я. а беда в том что иксы от рута запускаются
<alexzulu|2> shenmue, так гдм автоматом их поднимает.
<shenmue> ты в консоли reboot и sudo reboot посмотри. и сразу сообразишь
<shenmue> в иксах ребут не требует ввода пароля. отсюда делаем вывод
<MetallDoctor> Аптаймы сбрасывать не люблю )) А если серьёзно, то получается, что не смотря на пароли на биосе, GRUB'е и ещё чёрт-знает-где все обламываются о перезагрузку иксов. Комп рабочий, есть тут и шутники, которым делать нечего и...
<MetallDoctor> ...я не могу усложнить им доступ к управлению моим компом...
<MetallDoctor> Любая редиска может подойти, нажать три кнопки и ву-а-ля! Рутовый доступ.
<shenmue> я с live режима полный доступ к ос получаю
<artus> ну рутовый доступ любая редиска и так может получить) при наличии физ доступа к машине )
<MetallDoctor> Я же сказал про пароль на биосе и корректные настройки там?
<artus> даже без лив )
<artus> а, у тя еще и груб под пасом ) проглядел)
<MetallDoctor> Они не настолько редиски, что бы лезть внутрь, а знаний на то, что бы править груб всё равно не должно хватить...
<shenmue> в мяте к примеру recovery кстати пароль требует =) а в убунту нефига
<MetallDoctor> И, что обидно, нельзя погасить ту рековери-сессию - комп ребутнётся(вместе с плеером на tty1 и прочим)
<Nor8> shenmue: Скомпилял все-таки я 38 ядро)))
<shenmue> Nor8 глазки красные красные
<SergeyIT> с дебагом?
<MetallDoctor> Mint? Росинка? Она же вроде как Ubuntu-based?..
<shenmue> а я скачал и поставил за минуту
<Nor8> shenmue: Нет, потестил на виртуалке, а сегодня уже на основной без проблем
<shenmue> MetallDoctor mint и росинка это разное
<alexzulu|2> MetallDoctor, он mint-based
<artus> MetallDoctor, а передергивать иксы через /etc/init.d/gdm restart не вариант чтоль?
<MetallDoctor> А значит, и тут можно как-то поправить...
<Nor8> shenmue: За час все он сделал
<shenmue> Nor8 так скучно
<MetallDoctor> иксы не намертво ложатся, многое просто релогоном лечится, просто нажать три кнопки быстрее.
<Nor8> shenmue: То ядро, которое для Натти собрано, для маверика не совсем подходит
<shenmue> MetallDoctor	у тебя явно проблема с иксами если часто их ребутиш
<artus> MetallDoctor, ну судя по тому что у тя паралельно начинает что то отваливатся то врятли быстрее )
<MetallDoctor> А потом, вопрос, о том, почему ребут иксов в принципе открывает рековери-консоль с краёне левой ошибкой?
<shenmue> кеды наверное?
<artus> MetallDoctor, а что у тя там так неправельно смонтировано что оно ругается?
<MetallDoctor> Гном. Не часто, например, после перезагрузки могут не отрисовываться рамки окон или не работает часть компиза. Можно просто перезайти, но так быстрее.
<shenmue> Nor8 с чего ты взял ? думаешь к примеру что лтс версия до 38 ядра не дойдет?
<MetallDoctor> да и вопрос собственно - ведь их и ещё кто-нибуть ребутнуть сможет если что...
<Nor8> shenmue: 10.04? А когда такое было вообще?
<MetallDoctor> Насчёт монтирования всё весьма забавно. Оно всё прекрасно работает. Ни затыков, ничего такого...
<shenmue> ну а с чего взял что ядро не подойдет?
<Nor8> shenmue:  Да уже ставил, как то лагает оно, подвисает
<alexzulu|2> как всё запущено.:)
<MetallDoctor> Только иногда во время старта системы выдаёт, что некий диск(с невзъ^Wдлинным UID) ещё не готов и предлагает смонтировать вручную, но не каждый раз и обысно когда я не готов записать текст ошибки
<shenmue> alexzulu|2	плюсую
<artus> MetallDoctor, а покажи ка fstab на paste.pro
<alexzulu> shenmue, не вопрос.
<Amblnb> А чем можно сконвертировать видео в 3гп?
<MetallDoctor> :~$ cat /etc/fstab
<MetallDoctor> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<MetallDoctor> #
<MetallDoctor> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<shenmue> !3gp
<MetallDoctor> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ubuntuhelp> Mobile Media Converter - хорошая программа для кодинга видео и аудио в 3gp и прочие дикие телефонные, PDA-, portable-форматы: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm
<MetallDoctor> # /dev/sda2
<MetallDoctor> UUID=6eeade0b-2857-45ef-a942-44fc8dac62d4 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MetallDoctor> # /dev/sda5
<artus> @kick MetallDoctor  flood
<shenmue> мда....
<Amblnb> shenmue: Пасиба
<shenmue> странные течение мыслей. лечит симптомы а не болезнь
<MetallDoctor> Блин.
<shenmue> !paste MetallDoctor
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> пичаль...
<MetallDoctor> Понял, понял.
<artus> MetallDoctor, я же сказал, на paste.pro
<MetallDoctor> http://paste.pro/1476335
<MetallDoctor> artus: Есть ещё пара NTFS-разделов, но они не автомонтируются.
<artus> MetallDoctor, а в dmesg или в syslog тебе сообщения от винта не сыпатся?
<artus> *я
<shenmue> сдром на маунте
<shenmue> а зачем?
<MetallDoctor> artus: ХЗ, так было,я руками фстаб не правил.
<MetallDoctor> artus: http://paste.pro/1476350
<MetallDoctor> Больше ничего
<artus> может конечно нфс шары виноваты
<artus> MetallDoctor, а попробуй ка ты как defaults корень маунтить
<Karloss> ubuntu beta2 - тоже долго грузиться или это только xubuntu?
<shenmue> http://goosh.org/?lang=ru =)
<shenmue> неплохо было бы в терминал впихнуть
<Karloss> shenmue, есть же какой-то терминал с интеграцией гугиля
<artus> shenmue, links те в помощ)
<Karloss> правда кто его знает что там
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, вооо
<artus> sharikoff, у меня к тебе вопрос, астериск удобоваримее в виде натянутого пакетами или в виде конкретной сборки в виде исошника ?
<shenmue> Karloss я видел. знаю
<artus> sharikoff, склоняюсь в первому варианту
<sharikoff> я ставил с исходников
<sharikoff> компилил кодаки
<sharikoff> и все завелось
<User740[web]> всем привет
<artus> sharikoff, ну или так, ты ж вроде щупал дефолтные сборки
<User740[web]> можно вопрос?
<sharikoff> их зело ломают
<sharikoff> ибо вебморда там
<sharikoff> у меня без морды
<sharikoff> User740[web]: нет
<User740[web]> ПОЧЕМУ ВЫ ВСЕ УБУНТОВОДЫ ТАКИЕ ДОЛБОЕБЫ ЮЗАЙТЕ ВИНДУ ОНА РУЛИТ А ВЫ БЫ ЛУЧШЕ ТЕЛОК ТРАХАЛИ ИЛИ ХУЙ ДРОЧИЛИ
<artus> @kick User740[web]
<User740[web]> ДОЛБОЕБЫ ЕБУЧИЕ
<sharikoff> @kban User740[web]
<User740[web]> ЛОХИ
<artus> @kick "User740[web]"
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> даун умер
<Pante59> :-D
<sharikoff> продолжим разговор
<sharikoff> скажите ка мне
<sharikoff> умеет ли оспф ходить через гре?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> или я не тут спрашиваю?
<sharikoff> @op
<artus> @mode +b *!*194.15.147.76
<artus> Pante59, шутник ?
<artus> @kick Pante59
<artus> @mode -b *!*194.15.147.76
<artus> @mode +b *!*@*194.15.147.76
<artus> @kick Pante59
 * shenmue увидел красивый скрин рабочего стола
<aleksei> гЫ, weechat улетел целых 2 раза )))
<qwe> кто знает почему кушается иногда по пол-секунды в мп3 или ютюбе ?
<artus> @mode -b *!*@85.115.248.15*
<qwe> это пульсаудио?
<artus> возможно
<shenmue> любопытно
<shenmue> почему альтернейт и десктоп отдельно выпускают
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а почему нет?
<shenmue> ну на двд есть и то и то.
<shenmue> не думаю что тесктовой установшик весит так много
<shenmue> я просто качаю двд из за того что: нужен live режим, нужна установка без иксов ( проще апдейт и инстал метапакет чем ставит и обновлятся потом)
<shenmue> но 4 гига вытягивать
<m00nkey> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<G1RZ> hy all
<m00nkey> !midi
<ubuntuhelp> Проблемы с воспроизведением MIDI файлов? см: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/get-evolution-to-minimize-to-messaging.html
<shenmue> этот конверт вообще раздражает
<skai> конверт - няша
<volid> привет
<volid> у меня карта nvidia.  так вот, powermizer все время устанавливает оптимальную частоту ядра и памяти
<volid> и унити тормозит
<volid> как установить максимальную частоту при загрузке системьі?
<volid> и где найти xorg.conf?
<novns> xorg.conf больше нет
<novns> теперь есть /etc/xorg.conf.d/*.conf
<shenmue> чо чо ?
<novns> вместо одного большого файла несколько мелких
<novns> и /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d для того, что менять не надо
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png ето что тогда?
<novns> это устаревший способ
<shenmue> провереный и работает. и он есть
<volid> у меня 11.04. по ls /etc нет xorg.conf.d
<shenmue> опять с беткой народ мучается
<vladgobelen> 1125
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. извиняюсь
<novns> shenmue, http://i.imgur.com/WEW1z.png
<volid> да не мучаюсь я :) все очень даже неплохо
<novns> volid, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<shenmue> novns а ls /etc/X11/ ?
<volid> спасибо
<novns> shenmue, chooser.sh  dm  gdm  Sessions  startDM.sh  xdm  xinit  xorg.conf.d
<shenmue> это так в 11 версии?
<novns> здесь у меня вообще не убунта стоит :-)
<shenmue> арча?
<vladgobelen> sys-fs/quota кто юзал?
<novns> но вообще, xorg.conf.d уже давно работает и рекомендуется для всех
<volid>     sudo ls /etc/X11/
<volid>     app-defaults  cursors  default-display-manager  fonts  rgb.txt  X  xinit  xkb  Xreset  Xreset.d  Xresources  Xsession  Xsession.d  Xsession.options
<volid> нет у меня xorg.conf.d
<shenmue> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d: Нет такого файла или каталога
<novns> http://www.x.org/wiki/Server18Branch
<shenmue> volid а ты точно дрова ставил?
<novns> уже третий год, как иксы не рекомендуют настраивать одним файлом
<shenmue> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vladgobelen> блин.. придумайте как ограничить размер файла, чтобы лог не разрастался сильно
<volid> установил nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<volid> все работает
<zenadoreg> у кого какие стереотипы о британцах есть?
<zenadoreg> не о англичанах, а о британцах
<vladgobelen> хороший британец - мертвый британец..
<zenadoreg> офигеный стереотип
<novns> zenadoreg, британцы в массе весёлые и храбрые
<shenmue> zenadoreg консервативные
<novns> склонны к чудачествам
<vladgobelen> все британцы хорошие.. в итоге
<volid> при чем здесь британцьі?
<novns> поэзия нонсенса, мужские юбки
<SergeyIT> novns, кого ты считаешь британцами?
<novns> англичан, шотландцев, ирландцев
<shenmue> Офисный пакет для детей. OOo4Kids оО
<SergeyIT> подгузники оптом что ли?
<vladgobelen> x11-plugins/e_modules-eooorg о блин..      Description:         This module preloads the openoffice process to save start time with the costs of some memory
<novns> первым делом меняю опенофис на абиворд и гнумерик
<novns> для чужих документов хватает обычно
<vladgobelen> и открываешь документы через гуглодок, ибо больше на компе ты их открыть не можешь)
<novns> ни разу ещё не видел документа, который бы не открылся
<novns> иногда не очень точно отображаются, но это не проблема
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1111.tar.gz
<vladgobelen> держи
<vladgobelen> это как раз проблема
<vladgobelen> откроешь, поймешь
<vladgobelen> тут даже либра не поможет и гуглодокс тоже
<vladgobelen> за такое расстреливать нужно
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/nK2z4.png
<novns> ну
<vladgobelen> ниже крути
<novns> шрифтов может у меня не хватает нужных
<vladgobelen> представь, это нужно отредактировать и отдать в соответствие с форматом
<novns> до какого места-то?
<vladgobelen> это идет в москву, где это проверяют..
<vladgobelen> и не дай бог у них оно не откроется
<novns> текст везде читается
<shenmue> тоже открыл без проблем
<vladgobelen> вы ниже крутите
<shenmue> в самый низ прокрутил
<vladgobelen> и для прикола как нибудь, если будет возможность, посмотрите как оно на самом деле выглядит
<novns> всё прочитал
<stalker209> странно,всё нормально открылось
<novns> где там проблемы? на какой странице?
<vladgobelen> шаблон ищи гдето там.. там еще хуже все
<novns> там много файлов, какой из них?
<vladgobelen> я точно не смотрел еще.. я этот ужас увидел и забил.. до 15 апреля сдать нужно курсовую.. время еще есть
<novns> всё отрывается и читается
<novns> выглядит нормально
<vladgobelen> да да.. только не так как должно
<stalker209> а может нужно было виндовские шрифты установить?у меня всё читается нормально
<vladgobelen> и я даже примерно не представляю как оно откроется в москве после сохранения у меня
<novns> ну поставь временно офис под виртуалбоксом
<vladgobelen> угу
<novns> делов-то
<vladgobelen> проще под вайном
<novns> под вайном чистота эксперимента не та
<novns> а так, всё прекрасно с этими файлами
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/629.png или так
<novns> кстати, я сдуру попробовал 11.04
<novns> долго не выдержал
<vladgobelen> )
<SergeyIT> слабак
<novns> юнити очень неудобно
<vladgobelen> что конкретно?
<novns> и выглядит неказисто
<novns> конкретно - очень не хватает классического гномовского меню
<novns> с его "places"
<novns> ну и все эти большие иконки хороши, наверное, на тачпадах
<novns> а так - выглядят бессмысленно
<novns> отвлекают внимание сильно
<novns> раздражают, как будто рекламный баннер на экране
<stalker209> согласен,на простом мониторе они никчему
<novns> а классический десктоп они сломали
<novns> все три меню убрали под кнопку
<novns> улучшайзинг какой-то бессмысленный
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQfYc9UgOJo&feature=player_embedded#at=63 класс =) ирушка под линь
<stalker209> почему они отказались от GNOME?я ждал GNOME3
<novns> третий гном будет в отдельном ppa для желающих
<novns> они пообещали
<novns> отдельно, потому что он несовместим с юнити, при установке юнити сломается
<SergeyIT> жду 12.04...
<novns> лучше 112.04
<vladgobelen> это фигня.. поставить можно что угодно сейчас. Вот дождитесь вэйлэнда.. Там то и начнется веселье
<novns> веселье там долго не начнётся
<shenmue> платная зараза
<novns> веселье будет, если ати или нвидия вдруг станут его поддерживать
<shenmue> SergeyIT они же хотели отказаться от дистров
<shenmue> и сделать постоянное обновление
<vladgobelen> это не выгодно для бизнесса
<shenmue> а чем выгодно выпускать столько версий?
<novns> для бизнеса им выгодно сделать ни с чем не совместимый линупс
<novns> что они и делают
<novns> чего не коснись, всё не так
<novns> даже кнопки на окошках отправили в другую сторону
<vladgobelen> novns:  И это тоже. Потому конфиги и переносят
<vladgobelen> а вот с кнопками правильно.. слева удобнее
<shenmue> а везде меняется gconf на dconf ?
<shenmue> всмысле на других дистрах с гномом
<novns> кстати, что ещё не так в этой юнити
<novns> она визуально падает
<novns> заваливается
<shenmue> бета наверное потому что не?
<novns> нет
<novns> не про ошибки речь
<novns> а про внешний вид
<novns> она выглядит неустойчиво
<shenmue> любой релиз убунту становится полноценным спустя месяца два после выпуска
<Nor8> 11.04 падает, потому что сырая как дрова осенние))))
<novns> речь не про падения софта, а про внешний вид
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/disk/hidden/ubuntu/4-17.ogv смотрите фокус)
<Nor8>  novns: Поставь 10.10 и не ломай голову)))
<vladgobelen> стабильно падающая плазма)
<Nor8> И гном))
<Nor8> В 11.04 все падает, и юнити и компиз и так далее
<novns> вы плохо читаете
<novns> речь не про падения софта
<novns> а про визуальную неустойчивость
<Nor8> Я даже 3-ий гном прикручивал на 11.04, тоже падало
<novns> про некрасивый и неэлегантный внешний вид
<Nor8> novns: Что за визуальная неустойчивость? Экран трясется?)))
<Nor8> novns: Месье эстет?)))
<novns> просто ощущение, что оно рухнет
<shenmue> фэн шуй нарушен
<novns> куча пустого места справа
<shenmue> гармония отсутствует
<novns> дизайнер одноглазый у них
<xoveax> Т.е. переходить на 11.04 пока не стоит спешить?
<Nor8> novns: Ну с ощущениями это не к нам, это к в церкву или к психологам ))))
<Nor8> xoveax: Да, не спеши
<novns> Nor8, дизайн - это очень важный элемент
<Fylh_if> Всем привет.  У меня в Кубунту 11.04 своп не очищается при выходе из программ, так и висит, до выключения компа. Раньше такого не было, кто поможет исправить?
<xoveax> Ладушки, а то я уже собирался духом)
<vladgobelen> novns: знаешь что такое визуальная неустойчивость? Это когда сидишь, тыкаешь мышкой в файловый менеджер, он начинает открываться..10 секунд открывается, 20 открывается.. на 30 таки открывается полность.. мееедленно так.. с напрягом.. и попробуй только
<vladgobelen> сделать что другое.. зависнет.. И у тебя возникает ощущение, будто комп сильно сильно напрягается и будто монитор сейчас взорвется.. Это суровые будни пользователей виндовс..
<novns> а в 11.04 с дизайном как-то не задалось
<novns> vladgobelen, снесите висту и поставьте хр
<vladgobelen> я про хр и говорю.. висту я уже не застал
<novns> без винды пока не обойтись, к сожалению
<Nor8> novns: Там есть опция запуска с классическим  гномом
<vladgobelen> novns: ну я с 2006 обхожусь как то
<novns> Nor8, я выше уже говорил - они и его подпортили
<Nor8> novns: Это каким образом?
<novns> тройное гномовское меню убрали под кнопку
<novns> не дают ничего добавить на панель
<Nor8> novns: gconf-editor не помогает?
<novns> понятия не имею, где оно там настраивается
<novns> и лень разбираться
<Nor8> )))
<novns> да и не настраивается, наверняка
<shenmue> SnapFly ставил кто нипуть ?
<Nor8> А 10.10 не вызывает ощущения нестабильности?
<Fylh_if>  У меня в Кубунту 11.04 своп не очищается при выходе из программ, так и висит, до выключения компа. Раньше такого не было, кто поможет исправить?
<shenmue> еще один бедолага с беткой
<SergeyIT> кто скажет почему polkitd жрет со временем память ?
<vladgobelen> этот бедолага еще и с кубунту, а это само по себе бедствие
<shenmue> я уже перестал везде и всем помогать с бетами и альфами
<shenmue> еще где то с беты 9.10 вроде
<novns> Nor8, http://i.imgur.com/Y9pxf.png
<novns> это я на память сделал скриншот 10.10 перед обновлением
<novns> там всё нормально
<Nor8> novns: А что сейчас?
<novns> сейчас другой дистрибьютив
<novns> некогда было выкачивать заново 10.10
<novns> поставил, что было
<vladgobelen> ужасно.. сколько места впустую..
<Nor8> novns: А с какой целью поставил 11.04?
<vladgobelen> интересно, аднака)
<novns> посмотреть на юнити
<Nor8> Посмотрел?))))
<novns> посмотрел :-)
<vladgobelen> в любом случае будущее за е17...
<novns> теперь имею полное право ругать в интернетах
<vladgobelen> далекое далекое далееееекое будущее..
<Nor8> novns: Ай молодца)))
<novns> Nor8, вы что-то имеете против?
<shenmue> скоро выйдет хайку и всех порвет
<Nor8> novns: Собственно нет, но как уже отметил, 11.04 сыроват
<Nor8> shenmue: Что за хайку?
<shenmue> или колибри
<novns> хайку как выйдет, так и зайдёт
<vladgobelen> Колибри чисто научная система и не создается для реальной работы
<shenmue> ну кроме винды линя и маку есть вообще то другие ос
<novns> будущее за etoileos
<novns> но очень отдалённое и призрачное
<SergeyIT> так спецы, кто все же может наводку дать? polkitd съел за 12 часов проц. времени 215 Мб памяти
<novns> pgrep polkit | xargs prtstat
<novns> на пастебин
<stalker209> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=3945
<shenmue> поставил snapfly =) пригодица для опенбокса
<Nor8> shenmue: С репов?
<shenmue> нету там
<SergeyIT>  novns, извиняюсь, вызвали, убегаю домой. Позже сделаю. Спасибо... (
<shenmue> с гугла коде
<yurau> кто-н beta2 устанавливал по сети?
<Nor8> shenmue: Сделай пару скринов, глянуть. А то не нашел в нете
<Fylh_if>  У меня в Кубунту 11.04 своп не очищается при выходе из программ, так и висит, до выключения компа. Раньше такого не было, кто поможет исправить?
<Nor8> ))) Прям напасть какая то с этой 11.04
<shenmue> http://code.google.com/p/snapfly/
<novns> что именно висит-то?
<novns> что не очищается?
<shenmue> http://zenway.ru/page/snapfly скрины проги
<Nor8> shenmue: Норм, сойдет для слабой машины
<shenmue> Fylh_if а что за комп что у тебя так свопится все?
<Fylh_if> Acer 5315
<Fylh_if> гиг оперативы и свопа
<Fylh_if> всё что запущенно было висит и не очищается
<shenmue> во первых тебе свопа нужно 2 гига. во вторых настроит своп так что бы юзался когда оперативы мало остается
<shenmue> в третьих поставить 10.04
<Nor8> shenmue: С чего бы вдруг 2 гига свопа? У меня один и все норм
<shenmue> ну вообщето стандартное правило оп*2 для свопа
<Nor8> shenmue: Да не ерунди, нигде об этом не написано
<shenmue> Fylh_if	могу посоветовать просто откл своп а затем включить. он так очистится
<novns> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Fylh_if> shenmue swapoff -a ????
<Fylh_if> sudo swapof -a не пашет
<shenmue> там две F
<Fylh_if> т.е. при четырёх гигах оперативы нужно 8 гигов свопа?
<novns> свопа должно хватать на спящий режим
<Nor8> Fylh_if: Не слушай его, лучше поищи в процессах, что заставляет его так активно своп использовать
<Fylh_if> а если не юзать спящий режим?
<novns> а 4 гига для работы и без свопа достаточно, обычно
<Fylh_if> всё остаётся
<Nor8> Своп 1 гиг хватает абсолютно на всё
<shenmue> а как ты узнал что там приложения?
<Fylh_if> всё всё чито запускаю
<novns> Nor8, на спящий режим не хватит, если памяти много
<Nor8> novns: Если памяти 128 мб, то может и не хватит
<Fylh_if> потомучто запустил фаерфокс, вышел своп остался, так же с нетбинсом пси конверсатионом чпоком дропбоксом либроофисом .....
<novns> Nor8, свопа размером 1г не хватит
<Fylh_if> Я 2 года со свопом на 1 гиг жил
<Fylh_if> 3 даже
<novns> а памяти сколько было?
<Fylh_if> гиг , у меня ноут
<Fylh_if> ACER 5315
<novns> гигабайт памяти сейчас редкость уже
<Fylh_if> 'njq vjltkb 3?5 ujlf
<Fylh_if> этой модели более 3,5 лет
<novns> у меня тоже был изначально, но так жить нельзя
<shenmue> вообще то приложения остаются в памяти для того что бы в след раз быстрее запускатся
<novns> я второй еле подобрал совместимый
<Nor8> Fylh_if: Я повторяю, открываешь системный монитор и смотришь, что отжирает память
<shenmue> холодный старт и повтортный старт приложения заметное по запуску
<Fylh_if> Я линуксом пользуюсь около 3 лет и я знаю, что у меня что то не так!!!!
<Nor8> ))))
<Fylh_if> чуть больше
<shenmue> гг
<Nor8> Fylh_if: Надо к экстрасенсу обратиться, он подскажет, что не так! )))
<shenmue> кэширование еще есть
<shenmue> это для тех кто три года на линкусах.
<shenmue> новый скил на 3 левеле
<Fylh_if> shenmue 3 года как обычный юзер домохозяка
<Nor8> Сегодня уже был разговор про ощущение, что что то здесь не так, не стабильно как то ))))))
<alexzulu> shenmue, 3года вообще на линуксах или на убунте?;)
<Fylh_if> вообще
<Fylh_if> более 3 лет
<Nor8> 3 года на Генту )))
<Fylh_if> мне купили комп, через 2 месяца я узнал о интете, через 4 месяца установил мандриву, через 6-7 месяцев удалил венду
<Fylh_if> как то так
<shenmue> http://s006.radikal.ru/i215/1104/7e/cdeeeb2fa5ac.png в лине можно такое сделать?
<Nor8> shenmue: скайп
<artus> астериск же
<shenmue> спасиба
<boomboorum> У меня вдруг перестала работать веб камера ( ubuntu 10.10  -  Netbook acer aspire one)
<shenmue> в скипе?
<boomboorum> shenmue:  в cheese'e
<alexandr> ку всем
<alexandr> народ беда у меня поставил себе заново 10.10 и не могу руссифицыровать мозилу,подскажите как сделать
<stalker209> alexandr:  http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/l10n.html  -  тут всё
<alexandr> спс
<Deck`> никак не могу найти где можно настроить выключать монитор на n минут каждый m минут, не подскажите? Где-то натыкался
<shenmue> система параметры - внизу самом
<shenmue> управление питанием
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!!! подскажите плз какой файл у нас(ubuntu) конфигурационный для GRUB'а?
<NGE01> KOPEIII: grub.conf
<KOPEIII> NGE01, а где он лежит? У меня в /boot/grub/ его нетю
<KOPEIII> всё) это я туплю) Я думал у grub и grub2 один конф. файл
<NGE01> KOPEIII: /etc/default/grub
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Deck`> никто не использует pomodoro technique ?
<shenmue> !photoshop
<ubuntuhelp> Всесторонний список приложений, эквивалентных приложениям Windows: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-rus.html и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<shenmue> ubuntuhelp спасибо бесполое существо
<Clay1> ×ÅÞÅÒ ÄÏÂÒÙÊ
<ubuntuhelp> Clay1! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Clay1> вечер добрый
<Sergey_IT> ку
<shenmue> re
<Clay1> кто нибудь ставил raid web condole?
<Clay1> а то есть только rpm дистриб- alien не предлагать- не катит
<calculon> Можно как-то эмулировать джойстик под мышь?
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<calculon> поставил старенький ИЛ2 вспомнить молодость, а джойстика нет.
<vonderer> сильно
<vonderer> я аж проснулся :)
<calculon> как-нибудь мышкой можно управлять?
<calculon> помнится в игре "Шторм" была такая возможность
<calculon> хоть пару самолетов сбить
<calculon> на клавиатуре не получится
<calculon> Помню лет 10 назад доигрался, что ручка джойстика отломилась
<shenmue> http://cs9760.vk.com/u73074407/112086768/x_26bedb4f.jpg тебе вот это нужно
<calculon> забавно
<calculon> А фланкер заведется под линем? :)
<vonderer> http://appdb.winehq.com/ , если он виндовый
<calculon> и что?
<vonderer> ищи ответ на свой вопрос там.
<vonderer> если я правильно понял твой вопрос :)
<calculon> я еще макс пейн 1 поиграл сегодня - ностальгия.
<vonderer> хорошая, годная игра
<go876543> добрый вечер. подскажите пожалуйста почему может не работать autostart.sh ?
<shenmue> нет прав
<shenmue> криво написан
<shenmue> или он пустой
<go876543> причём специфика такова, что если отключить автологин lxdm - то работает, если включить - перестаёт
<go876543> при этом содержание файла - я не меняю
<go876543> shenmue: могу показать содержимое)
<artus> ну начнем с того что у lxde свой автостарт
<shenmue> у тебя опенбокс?
<artus> гугли )
<artus> у меня да  ) и крутил lxde )
<shenmue> я вообще *de не ставил.
<shenmue> dm
<artus> go876543, http://komcumir.livejournal.com/11496.html
 * shenmue задумался
<go876543> artus: у меня  вопрос
<artus> валяй
<go876543> у меня в том файле уже прописаны программы, но они не запускаютя ?
<shenmue> (=
<go876543> сори
<go876543> отбой пока
<artus> ну гепотетически они у тебя запускаютцо при загрузке иксов
<go876543> не туда смотрю
<artus> аа
<go876543> artus: расширение лхдмовского автостарта .sh должно быть ?
<artus> не
<artus> там же написано, просто текстовый файлик в который смотрит какая то запускалка
<go876543> какято?
<go876543> *какая то ?
<artus> я не разбирался ибо мне lxde не интересен
<go876543> аа
<go876543> artus: дык я его на бокс ставлю
<go876543> у тебя слим стоит ?
<artus> зачем ?
<Nor8> shenmue: Вообщем, ядро нормально собралось, не глючит
<artus> у еня просто коробка стоит
<go876543> artus: а логин ты как осушествляешь ?
<shenmue> Nor8 ты до сих пор его собирал?
<Nor8> shenmue: За полтора часа собралось, утром еще
<shenmue> а ты конфиг правил?
<artus> go876543, gdm )
<Nor8> shenmue: И совет помог, диск не забил
<go876543> artus: ты ж сказал что у тебя дмы не стоят ?
<artus> go876543, когда ?
<Nor8> shenmue: Да знал бы как, подправил. Зачем мне куча хлама в ядре, если у меня железа нет такого. Только почитать негде про конфигурацию
<go876543> artus:  перепутал тебя с shenmue
<shenmue> Nor8 да с этим проблема. манов по сборке ядра полно а вот как узнать если у тебя такая фиговина и нужна ли вообще ... таких подробных не встречал
<go876543> ещё один вопросик- а что это за ядра такие с окончанием - pae ?
<shenmue> go876543 хорошие ядра
<vonderer> для поддержки >3,5GB RAM на 32-битной оси
<shenmue> что такое pae гугол ответит
<Nor8> shenmue: Новое выйдет, буду тогда ковырять, попытаюсь собрать с более тонкой настройкой. А то я даже не нашел можно ехт4 с сжатием LZO использовать или нет.
<Nor8> go876543: Сборка такая, с каким то патчем, не помню каким
<shenmue> Nor8 я часов 12 гуглил примерное первый сто опций. дальше надоело
<Nor8> shenmue: Да мне столько не нужно. Главное, отключить лишние драйвера и ускорить само ядро максимально.
<Nor8> shenmue: И так в целом очень неплохо работает сейчас
<shenmue> ты сам или через прогу?
<go876543> есть ещё один. уже практический вечный вопрос - проблемы со звуком - его, грубо говоря - нет... подскажите что можно попробовать сделать
<shenmue> а раньше был?
<Nor8> shenmue: Через прогу, конечно, галочки снял, где нужно и перезаписал конфиг. Сам устанешь, там настроек как на космическом корабле
<vonderer> снести пульс?
<vonderer> лол
<Nor8> shenmue: Кстати, звук стал лучше)))
<go876543> shenmue: мы ж сегодня вроде с тобой как вчера с этим маялись?)
<Nor8> shenmue:  И так был норм, а стал еще лучше
<shenmue> go876543		ты написал что ядро переставил и звук появился
<go876543> shenmue: да.
<shenmue> ну и что ты опять сделал?
<go876543> но не совсем
<go876543> он появился в последнем ядре с расширением - pae
<shenmue> Nor8 а до этого что за ядро было?
<Nor8> shenmue: стандартное 35-ое
<shenmue> go876543 pae тут вообще не причем
<Nor8> shenmue: Сейчас 38.3-candela )))
<shenmue> это наверное из за отзывчивости звук хороший
<shenmue> Nor8 глянь в репах есть там rt ядро?
<Nor8> shenmue: Возможно, он ядро скомпилял с опцией cfg онли
<Nor8> shenmue: В репах, ты уверен?
<shenmue> да. должно быть ядро kernel-rt как то так
<shenmue> оно в убунту-студио стоит
<Nor8> shenmue: В репах точно нет, откуда ему там взяться
<shenmue> если проект не загнулся
<go876543> shenmue: демонстрирую http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303159275_02327b0a41.png
<go876543> звук есть - как я понял только в последнем ядре
<go876543> в остальных - нету
<vonderer> ухты. чятик в опере :)
<Nor8> vonderer: Он там уже года 3 как встроен
<go876543> shenmue: то есть проблема как-бы решилась ... но я даже не знаю что это за ядра такие..
<Nor8> vonderer: ИРК и так далее
<vonderer> да не, просто я редко вижу людей, которые им пользуются
<shenmue> я пользуюсь
<vonderer> круто
<shenmue> удобней не встречал
<go876543> shenmue: дык чё насчёт звука ?
<Nor8> Вполне удобный, я тоже раньше пользовался, теперь не пользуюсь оперой))))
<shenmue> go876543 ты сказал что работает
<go876543> shenmue:  опера вообще удобная зараза
<go876543> shenmue: только в ядре с расширением pae
<shenmue> и что?
<vonderer> да. я почтоклиент на работе гоняю. :) С сортировкой по группам рассылок совершенно роскошно работать.
<Nor8> go876543:  Так и оставь это ядро
<go876543> хотелось бы что - бы во всех работало
<Nor8> go876543:  Что тебя в нем не устраивает?
<shenmue> вот любопытно
<vonderer> ты же их не можешь одновременно гонять несколько ядер, лол. пользуйся тем, в котором всё работает и ок.
<shenmue> 32х ос увидит свап больше 4 гигов?
<artus> go876543, а тчо у тя за заопарк ядер такой?
<artus> и главное зачем?
<vonderer> видимо, не удаляет. Они ж автоматом не сносятся.
<go876543> а что это за ядро ? (-pae)
<vonderer> это ядро с патчами для поддержки >3,5 GB RAM
<vonderer> писал же уже выше.
<go876543> сори
<Nor8> http://www.altlinux.org/Kernels/PAE
<vonderer> ты вообще посноси все лишние ядра
<Nor8> go876543: У тебя железо какое?
<vonderer> они у тебя мёртвым грузом лежат же
<go876543> Nor8: старик Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          430  @ 1.80GHz
<Nor8> go876543: 32-битная ось у тебя стоит?
<go876543> vonderer: у меня поправде много чего мёртвым грузом на компе лежит (это итак уже  половина из всех ядер , которые были )
<go876543> Nor8: да - 32
<Nor8> go876543: С самого начала звук работал?
<go876543> Nor8: да. (ты про звуковуху спрашивал что за железо ?)
<Nor8> go876543: Так что тебе еще нужно, установи заново и не ковыряй ничего, будет тебе звук))))
<Nor8> go876543: А так, сам наковырял, сам виноват))
<go876543> Nor8: я просто додумался драйвера начать ставить риалтековские и потом всё и началось..
<go876543> Nor8: а что заново установит - то ? )
<Nor8> go876543: дистр
<go876543> *установить
<go876543> Nor8: O_O
<Nor8> go876543:  Ну раз ты откатиться не можешь, то ставь заново и моск нам не полощи )))))
<go876543> Nor8: ладно. ф*г с ним буду на pae ядрах
<Nor8> go876543: Будет тебе звук и тишина в чате))))
<vonderer> а зачем?
<vonderer> реалтековские драйвера?
<Nor8> Затем, что дурная голова рукам покоя не дает))
<go876543> vonderer: вендопривычка проснулась - непогуглив подумал, что появится окшко настройки выходов карты после установки этого драйвера..
<go876543> а ksoftirqd  случайно не из pae ядра у меня вылез ?
<go876543> в придачу с 50% цп
<Sergey_IT> go876543, тебе не надоело? Может вин поставишь?
<go876543> Sergey_IT: у меня стоит. извините если чем-то раздражаю :(
<vonderer> лол
<Nor8> go876543: Как тебе не стыдно, удали немедленно
<go876543> Nor8:  виду что-ли ?
<go876543> )
<Nor8> Да, именно её
<vonderer> и мне удалить?
<go876543> зачем? я всё-равно её в последнее время не пользуюсь. это запасной вариант..
<Nor8> vonderer: И тебе )))
<go876543> Nor8: пусть весь мир перейдёт на linux? да?
<Nor8> go876543: Провокационный вопрос))
<shenmue> весь мир и так на лине
<Nor8> 50 на 50
<Nor8> серверная часть
<shenmue> не только
<Nor8> Винда, пишут, не много вперед вырвалась
<Sergey_IT> go876543, учи матчасть
<shenmue> это они сами и пишут
<Nor8> shenmue: Вполне возможно, но после линукса винду ставить вообще не хочеться
<nAgoHaK> так
<nAgoHaK> а почему никто не здоровается?
<go876543> Sergey_IT: врядли это когда-то в полной мере случится(
<vonderer> но мне нравится винда!
<shenmue> казнить
<vonderer> в ней аэро и меню пуск!
<shenmue> пуцк
<nAgoHaK> vonderer: серьёзно?
<shenmue> ив ней опера прозрачная =(
<Nor8> vonderer: Вы, уважаемый, в курсе, что есть компиз?)))
<vonderer> да-да!
<nAgoHaK> тааааак
<vonderer> прозрачная и с меню в тайтлбаре
<nAgoHaK> человек есть
<nAgoHaK> надо найти статью
<vonderer> :(
<nAgoHaK> vonderer: поведать что это предупреждение?
<Nor8> )))
<vonderer> да. я поищу адвоката :)
<nAgoHaK> vonderer: ха) я буду твоим судьёй, адвокатом и исполнителем, хочешь ?
<vonderer> нет. ты злой :(
<nAgoHaK> vonderer: веди себя прилично и не провоцируй
<vonderer> кого?
<nAgoHaK> vonderer: а никого
 * vonderer не провоцирует никого.
<nAgoHaK> vonderer: продолжай, я понаблюдаю)
 * vonderer очень старается. :)
<go876543> последний вопрос : может кто знает как вылечить этот артефакт http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303162241_6e6fbe9ec2.png ?
<go876543> хотя
<go876543> нет
<vonderer> а что за панелька?
<vonderer> может, там так и должно быт?
<go876543> vonderer: tint2
<vonderer> :s/быт/быть/
<vonderer> а что за индикатор тогда?
<Nor8> go876543: Панель поменьше сделать
<shenmue> убрать из трея и юзать лампочки на клаве
<vonderer> лол. лампочки на клаве неудобно :(
<vonderer> серьёзно ._.
<go876543> vonderer: неизвесный индикатор внешне напоминающий fbxkb
<go876543> shenmue: дело в том что
<vonderer> мм. неизвестный? попробуй известный какой-нибудь в таком случае. их же навалом.
<go876543> он принял обличие этого индикатора
<vonderer> ну или не навалом. с тех пор как kxkb стал плазмоидом :(
<go876543> vonderer: неет
<go876543> у меня стоит fbxkb
<go876543> а артефакт просто принял его обличие
<vonderer> О_о
<go876543> так же само он принимал обличие guake
<go876543> когда fbxkb не стоял ещё
<artus> какой коварный артефакт)
<vonderer> артефакт-клон?
<vonderer> ммм
<artus> даже так "артефакт коварной личины"
<vonderer> там в трее вероятнее всего какая-то софтина висит
<vonderer> с тупящей иконкой
<vonderer> и вместо своей иконки кажет соседние
<go876543> не знаю... это троян,вирус,червь)
<go876543> vonderer: вот всё что запускается в автостарте и после чего появляется артефакт http://paste.ubuntu.com/595700/
<Bronson[web]> Всем доброго времени суток.  info: Беспроводная Bluetooth мышь A4Tech BT-630 + USB Bluetooth адаптер TRENDnet TBW-102UB + Windows XP SP3  Проблема заключается в следующем:  Между этими двумя девайсами связь устанавливается нормально, но когда мышь "падает" (в режим энергÐ
<shenmue> прелоад сам себя в автозапуск помешает
<artus> !255 | Bronson[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Bronson[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<artus> go876543, gxneur тебе зачем?
<Nor8> Bronson[web]: Это канал Убунту Линукс!
<go876543> shenmue: ага... буду знать
<Bronson[web]> На Ubuntu тоже самое!
<go876543> artus: что значит зачем? переключает автоматом раскладки... ?
<artus> go876543, ну он те и рисует флажок
<vonderer> ага
<vonderer> а вообще это порочная практика с автопереключениями
<shenmue> =)
<artus> go876543, fbxkb можеш не запускать если gxneur стартуеш
<vonderer> лучше освоить touch-typing и обходиться без индикаторов клавиатур и автопереключалок.
<shenmue> лучше в юсу уехать и забыть про раскладки
<vonderer> куда?
<go876543> artus: а что тогда между значком оперы и пиджина ?
<shenmue> в юсу
<shenmue> дбас демон то же сам где то запускается
<shenmue> в ранлевелах он там гдето
<go876543> shenmue: ок. спс.
<shenmue> проверь лучше =)
<artus> go876543, numlockx  тебе зачем ?
<vonderer> какой красивый пейстбин на убунтуком
<shenmue> Nor8
<Nor8> shenmue:
<artus> go876543, и по большому счету слипов бы добавить) чтоб небыло накладок того что у тя на панель отрисовывается )
<shenmue> кстати у меня гном но тоже 500 мб щас занимает
<shenmue> запущена опера и кинцо
<go876543> artus: я попробую без намлока. может это и вправду он (он вроде включает боковые цыферки. )
<vonderer> у меня 1ГБ пожран чем-то. подозреваю, хромиумом и оперой
<shenmue> Nor8 хочешь вирус скомпилить под линь?
<Nor8> shenmue: Так что хотел то?
<vonderer> совместными усилиями.
<go876543> artus: а как правильно слипы добавлять ? так же как и в конки ?
<Nor8> shenmue: Не, не интересно. Да и что там компилить то, три строчки в два ряда
<artus> go876543, (sleep 5s && fbxkb) & как то так
<artus> go876543, кстати в коньках -d можеш не писать
<vonderer> внезапно выкинуло :(
<go876543> artus: ок. а что дает -d ? (...упс...)
<artus> демон
<go876543> ааа . спс
 * go876543 reboot
<shenmue> что то ребут у него долгий
<go876543> artus: спасибо- артефакт походу намлокикса был. а автостарт лхдма чё-то не хочет запускаться
<vonderer> а какой профит lxde даёт перед обычным openbox с tint2?
<shenmue> tint2 панель вроде 9кб весит
<vonderer> или ты хочешь lxde гонять, но из-за автостарта вынужден использовать openbox+tint2?
<go876543> vonderer: у меня он как логин менеджер просто
<artus> никакой)
<artus> go876543, а если хочеш несколько конфигов запускать в коньках то можно как то так http://paste.ubuntu.com/595705/ ну и соответственно скрипт в автозагрузку
<go876543> artus: дык я проконьки вроде не спрашивал... ?
<artus> go876543, дык я просто так )
<vonderer> ну так lxdm не обязательно lxde запускает
<vonderer> кстати, lxdm читает .xinitrc?
<go876543> спс. я и так еле разобрался как погоду в них впихнуть (ито криво вышло пока, а до нескольких конфигов - мне далековато ещё.. )
<vonderer> ууу
<vonderer> ты правил конфиги Openbox?
<go876543> vonderer: я тогда не совсем понял что ты спросил..
<go876543> vonderer: ЧТО ИМЕННО ПРАВИЛ ?
<vonderer> ну например .config/openbox/rc.xml
<vonderer> xml-конфиги - это такая проверка мужества
<vonderer> если справишься, то уже никаких конфигов бояться не будешь.
<go876543> vonderer: или нет . или практически нет
<go876543> разве что после установки пару хоткеев испраавил по-моему
<vonderer> openbox очень гибкий и классный, но конфиг на xml - это очень, очень жестоко.
<go876543> а для меню есть ue`dbyf
<go876543> *гуёвина
<artus> obmenu
<go876543> artus: ну да.
<go876543> так что можно с автостартом попробовать ?
<artus> а причем тут автостарт lxde к опенбоксу?
<shenmue> http://kubuntu.ru/node/8115
<go876543> artus: переформулирую вопрос - у меня в боксе не работает автостарт
<artus> работает
<go876543> что можно попробовать?
<artus> ты де его только что правил
<artus> *же
<go876543> artus: он работает когда я отключаю автологин в дчвь
<go876543> *lxdm
<artus> поставь gdm и не парь себе моск
<go876543> когда включаю - перестаёт работать
<go876543> artus: gjyznyj
<go876543> *понятно
<vonderer> так
<vonderer> что-то я засиделся. Пойду спать. Ночная смена всё-таки, а не дневная :3
<shenmue> блин рсс читать не возможно =(
<shenmue> особенно перед релизом очередным. все новости одинаковые
<shenmue> два человека приняли иконку Ubuntu Software Center за корзину =)
<go876543> я конечно всё понимаю, но у меня опять нет звука....
<shenmue> что ты опять сделал?
<shenmue> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30273 классная статья
<go876543> shenmue:абсолютно ничего.. просто пару раз перезагрузился
<shenmue> а зачем ребутился?
<go876543> shenmue: я пытался автостарт сделать и проверял
<shenmue> ну так это иксы ребутиь надо было
<go876543> упс... я не знаю как это делать
<go876543> я думаю попробовать http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa сделать и посмотреть на вывод ошибок ...
<shenmue> Установка этих пакетов займет продолжительное время и потянет за собой около 400МБ траффика.
<shenmue> у тебя и так ос загажена по полной
<shenmue> и зачем тебе lxdм?
<go876543> shenmue: зато хоть видно ошибки будет. и там нету такого трафика как ты говоришь
<go876543> shenmue: lxdm- логин  менеджер
<shenmue> без него можно обойтись
<shenmue> автологин и старт иксов прописать
<go876543> shenmue: я не знаю как это сделать(
<shenmue> http://buntu.ru/wiki/index.php
<shenmue> http://buntu.ru/wiki/index.php?title=OpenBox вот точнее
<go876543> shenmue: спс. почитаю
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-19
<go876543> shenmue:  у меня небольшой вопрос: как мне ответить на этот вопрос http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303168110_babb21b0d9.png ?
<shenmue> не знаю
<shenmue> я бы да ответил
<go876543> shenmue: а дальше http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303168257_1cf375cd2a.png ?
<Nor8> Народ, на Хабр зайдите! )))
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> а что там?
<go876543> shenmue: позно
<shenmue> ссзб =)
<go876543> shenmue: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303168352_49acb5e48b.png  а сдесь какой выбрать ?
<Nor8> shenmue: Зайди, увидишь
<shenmue> ок
<shenmue> Nor8 ты ссылку дай. я не читаю хабру
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/
<shenmue> ммм... и что? =)
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну раз ты его не читаешь, то тебя и не удивляет, чтоон так резко кончился)) А вообще смешно)))
<go876543> за что это?
 * go876543 reboot
<go876543> shenmue: не помогла мне переустановка альсы  ....
<shenmue> у тебя конфиги покоцаные
<shenmue> тут вообще мильон проблем может быть
<go876543> дык я ж вчера их удалял вроде ?
<go876543> конфиги
<shenmue> дрова + сам там с осс копался плюс щас пульсоалса
<shenmue> MadBox себе поставь и не парся
<go876543> shenmue: что это ?
<shenmue> дистр на убунту только с опенбоксом
<go876543> вижу уже
<go876543> shenmue: тогда уже проше так http://buntu.ru/wiki/index.php?title=OpenBox#.D0.A3.D1.81.D1.82.D0.B0.D0.BD.D0.BE.D0.B2.D0.BA.D0.B0_Ubuntu_9.04_c_Minimal_CD.
<shenmue> не проще некторым
<shenmue> нэт инсталл требует что бы комп уже был подключен к интернету
<shenmue> у меня впн и мне он бесполезен =(
<go876543> а если вопрос задать под углом :  alsaconf
<shenmue> ?
<go876543> shenmue: очень похожие симтомы - но пока ещё не дочитал http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=595
<shenmue> у тебя все работало пока сам не испортил
<shenmue> какие тут симптомы?
<go876543> shenmue: походу он переустановил систему - и у него заработало
<go876543> shenmue: alsaconf должна же видеть звуковую карту ?
<shenmue> да
<go876543> shenmue: а у меня походу не видит
<go876543> shenmue:  может с этим можно что-то сделать ?
<shenmue> можно тщательно обдумать все что сделал сам и сделать вывод
<go876543> shenmue:  вот кстати двое таких же уже http://www.cyberforum.ru/ubuntu-linux/thread230929.html http://relols.co.cc/?sensors_pokazyvaet_nepravilmznuyu_temperaturu-sborka_Alsa_1.0.23__v_Ubuntu_10.04 (но без решений правда)
<shenmue> третий день уже паришся а решение в 15 минутах
<go876543> shenmue: ddjl-dsdjljv? но хотелось бы звука
<go876543> shenmue: я не хочу переустанавливать пока систему
<go876543> *вывод-выводом
<shenmue> тогда вспоминай что и где накривили дрова а потом ты с установкой осс
<go876543> shenmue: я думаю только дрова , осс врядли. но что я могу вспомнить из скрипта дров ?
<go876543> я его к сожалению на память не запомнил
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> завтра с утра все новости будут о том что хабр не работает
<go876543> shenmue:  я так понимаю идей больше нет ... ?
<shenmue> неа =)
<shenmue> только ковырять все конфиги
<shenmue> либо переустановка
<Joint> vsem privet
<Joint> narod takoy vopros, vozmojno li postavit drova na Intel viduhu esli na laptope 2 videokarti
<Joint> laptop K52JC
<Joint> s tehnologiei nvidia optimus
<go876543> shenmue: может это прояснит что-то http://paste.ubuntu.com/595751/
<vladgobelen> переустанови алса
<shenmue>  Audio device: Intel Corporation это что?
<go876543> vladgobelen: так делал до alsaconf - норм http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<vladgobelen> а версия ОС кака?
<go876543> vladgobelen: потом http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303172460_babb21b0d9.png потом http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303172478_1cf375cd2a.png  и http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303172495_49acb5e48b.png
<go876543> vladgobelen: версия 10.10
<go876543> shenmue:  всмысле что ?
<shenmue> просто не вижу где там реалтек =(
<vladgobelen> ну тогда хз
<shenmue> а все ... aplay: device_list:240: не найдено ни одной звуковой карты...
<vladgobelen> нафига тебе этот эплей?
<go876543> vladgobelen: всмысле ?
<AlexKL> test
<ubuntuhelp> AlexKL, Есть контакт.
<AlexKL> vsem privet
<vladgobelen> ты что хочешь то в итоге?
<go876543> vladgobelen: звук неплохо было бы что б заработал ..
<AlexKL> test
<shenmue> звука нет у него после неудачной установки дров реалтека а потом пытался осс поставить
<ubuntuhelp> AlexKL, Fail!
<AlexKL> vsem privet
<vladgobelen> ааа
<go876543> дело врядле в оссе - скорее в дровах.
<vladgobelen> go876543: попробуй запустить так aoss приложение
<shenmue> звук сам появляется иногда после ребута
<go876543> vladgobelen: vlc воспроизводит, но звука нет
<vladgobelen> тут у меня еще веселее... чел с ноутом с радеоном и почти всеми чипами ати
<shenmue> vladgobelen не любишь ати?
<AlexKL> asd
<vladgobelen> там вообще непредсказуемо.. то звук появится, то пропадет.. но в наушниках нет.. то микрофон не пшает
<AlexKL> narod moi soobsheniya vidno? ((((
<vladgobelen> shenmue: а за что ее любить?
<vladgobelen> AlexKL: нет
<AlexKL> nastroil nakonec )
<shenmue> я про гентушки уже писал что у него ати hd это няшка а все вокруг просто неосиляторы
<go876543> vladgobelen: дык что можно попробовать сделать ?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Не слушай идиотов
<vladgobelen> go876543: Воспользуемся советом ваших прямых конкурентов - переустанови.
<go876543> vladgobelen: неужели всё так неустранимо ?
<shenmue> устранимо
<shenmue> читаем всю докумантацию по алса и по этим дровам от реалтека
<vladgobelen> но затраты сил несопоставимы
<shenmue> а у тебя точно звукввая реалтек?
<go876543> у меня же просто перестало видеть звуковую карту...
<shenmue> go876543 а после чего?
<AlexKL> nujna pomosh ( nemogy postavit drova
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/630.png
<vladgobelen> видишь? Можно выбрать драйвера.. Проверь чтобы на твои стояло у алсы
<shenmue> сначала дрова не встали. потом осс. потом алса+пульаудио. теперь еще  и алса скомпиленная
<go876543> shenmue: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303173286_464c8c13d9.png
<AlexKL> laptop Asus K52JC, mojet u kogo is prisutstvuushih takoy je ?
<shenmue> AlexKL пиши по русски
<go876543> vladgobelen: 'nj было мне про дрова ?
<AlexKL> sorry netu russkogo (( pereshel na lyn yazik menya eshe ne nauchilsa
<go876543> *это
<vladgobelen> go876543: да
<shenmue> алт + шифт либо кнтрл + шифт
<vladgobelen> либо капс
<AlexKL> on ne ustanovlen )))
<shenmue> AlexKL а что за ос?
<AlexKL> ubuntu
<go876543> vladgobelen: я не совсем понял что там на скрине
<shenmue> в ней есть русский
<vladgobelen> go876543: Просто проверь в алса-драйверс поддержку своей карты
<shenmue> go876543		shenmue: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303173286_464c8c13d9.png я что то не понимаю но я не вижу надписи реалтек
<go876543> vladgobelen: из коробки-работало
<go876543> vladgobelen: после установки дров - перестало
<go876543> shenmue: я тоже задал себе этот вопрос
<AlexKL> ne stavitsa oshibky vidaet( no esli ne slojno pomogite s drugoi problemoi ne smotrya na yazik
<go876543> shenmue: но звуковуха вроде риалтек
<AlexKL> v laptope 2 videokarti i tehnologiya nvidia optimus
<AlexKL> kak ya uje ponyal nvidiu ne postavit
<shenmue> про оптимус забуть
<AlexKL> mne ona ne nujna
<vladgobelen> А что это вообще?
<shenmue> а про интел я не знаю
<AlexKL> hochu ustanovit drova na Intel (vstroennuyu)
<go876543> shenmue: дык почему там пишется не риалтек ?
<AlexKL> eto vozmojno ili net ? seichas stoit VESA
<AlexKL> draiveri, kogda propisivau v xorge intel server ne zapuskaetsa
<shenmue> go876543 наверное потому что звуковая совсем не реалтек
<AlexKL> mojet u kogo takoy je laptop nu ili tak je 2 videokarti i on smog postavit draivera
<shenmue> AlexKL а ты драйвер ставил?
<AlexKL> stavil
<shenmue> по какому мануалу?
<AlexKL> vsu no4 byus no tak nichego i ne vishlo (
<AlexKL> po forumam lazil
<shenmue> поставь русский для начала
<go876543> shenmue: как узнать какая карта ?
<shenmue> а ты мне снимок кидал
<go8765_P> shenmue: на котор интел написано было ?
<shenmue> и в lspci у тебя тоже
<AlexKL> stavitsa russkiy )) parni kto znaet eto vozmojno ili net voobshe /?(
<go8765_P> shenmue: давай я ребутнусь и из винды посмотрю
<go8765_P> shenmue: вот уже жарко становится ...
<go8765_P> shenmue: 2 сека...
<go876543> shenmue: у меня сохранился старый скрин http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303174041_855c4c3793.png
<AlexKL> rebyat komy ne slojno pomogite please (( neznau chto delat
<go876543> go876543: вот скрин моей карты...был
<shenmue> нук а щас запусти
<go876543> shenmue: gnome-alsamixer ?
<shenmue> да
<go876543> shenmue: вот http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0419/h_1303174254_47ef831546.png
<go876543> и при попытке выбрать карту - вылетает
<shenmue> красивый курсор =)
<go876543> со словами (gnome-alsamixer:6665): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<go876543> Ошибка сегментирования
<go876543> shenmue: ты шутишь ?
<go876543> какой курсор?
<shenmue> черньненкий
<shenmue> вообщем переставлляй
<go876543> shenmue: (это стандартный) скажи что со звуком можна сделать ?
<shenmue> либо с live сиди посмотри что у тебя за звуковая что бы знал
<shenmue> переставь ос
<go876543> shenmue: crf;b хоть как гуглозапрос сформулировать ?
<go876543> shenmue: я знаю что у меня за звуковая
<shenmue> ос переставь
<go876543> shenmue: я думаю что есть решение ...
<shenmue> я уже писал тебе его
<go876543> скажи как это обозвать в гугле можно - когда карта одна - а (если я правильно понял -) убунту её начала видеть как другую ?
<shenmue> вычищиаем весь звук из ос, во всех конфигах все упоминания о звуке и ставим заново
<shenmue> у тебя проблема изначальная была это нет звука после установки дров
<shenmue> именно это и надо искать
<go876543> shenmue: послушай...
<go876543> сейчас что мы имеем ?
<go876543> есть карта риалтека которая видится как другая , я правильно понимаю ?
<shenmue> она может быть и встроенной интела а производство реалтека
<go876543> да. она встроенная..
<go876543> значит проблема - не в этом ?
<shenmue> интел сама даже процы не выпускает. все делают дочернии компании на заказ интела
<go876543> shenmue: жалко.....
<shenmue> переставляем ос -15 минут. ставим опенбокс тинт2 и все прочее. пару минут. хоум отдельно = конфиги отдельною
<go876543> столько времени потратить и в итоге - тупо сделать то что можно было сделать сразу
<shenmue> у тебя же звук работал . что ты хотел еще?
<go876543> shenmue: ну зглупил я , допустил ошибку...
<shenmue> читал форум сам. что там пишут про эти дрова?
<go876543> shenmue: у меня просто рыпение появлялось в звуке
<go876543> и я решил поставить дрова- думал лучше стане..
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/631.png да уж.. походу своп придется подрубать.. вот нафига я его из ядра вырезал? ><
<go876543> shenmue: на форуме пишут что ставить надо, только если из коробки нет звука(но форум я уже смотрел после установки дров)
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> и там же автор насчет убунту предупреждал
 * go876543 помогите
<shenmue> go876543 в чем у тебя загвозда переустановки ос?
<go876543> shenmue: причина приблизительно такого же уровня бредовости как и желание устанавить дрова для звуковухи
<go876543> мне вслух даже стыдно произносить это
<go876543> и причина не техническая..
<shenmue> гиг памяти... тебе проще лубунту либо мяту с lxde поставить и все. шустрые быстрые. легковесные
<shenmue> оттуда сразу же на опенбокс переключаемся. и все.
<go876543> shenmue: а в чём разница между минтом и убунтой ? (кроме кодеков?)
<shenmue> мята более допиленная убунту
<go876543> shenmue:  да ну
<go876543> например
<shenmue> ну например в recovory mode из граба в мяте без пароля не пройдеш
<shenmue> а в убунту пускает и дает права рута
<shenmue> второй пример. разрешение плимута в мяте в два шелчка мыши решается .
<go876543> shenmue: это очень для home desctopa актуально
<go876543> shenmue: нее. я если буду ставить - то ubuntu
<go876543> может minimal cd
<shenmue> да пожалуста
<shenmue> просто убунту без интернета мало чего стоит
<go876543> shenmue: а минт ?
<go876543> shenmue: я думаю разница не большая
<go876543> shenmue: я , если, чесно, боюсь что моя разметка может полетель...
<go876543> *полететь
<go876543>  и будет неприятно
<shenmue> куда это?
<go876543> shenmue: что куда ?
<shenmue> что значит полетит
<shenmue> ставь все также. только хоум не формать. и нтфс тоже
<go876543> shenmue: просто при создании новых разделов - может вдруг откуда нивозмись появится ошибка
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> зачем тебе разделы создавать? у тебя уже все размечено
<shenmue> осталось точно так же поставить только хоум не форматировать
<go876543> ну при форматировании
<shenmue> форматирование стирает все от указоного сетора до указоного сектора. а раздел сам как был так и будет
<go876543> shenmue: ладно... пошел я за бубном... авось поможет
<go876543> shenmue: а под 12 метров минимала надо болванку портить что-ли ?
<shenmue> можно и на юсб
<vladgobelen> убунту оно и в африке убунуту
<shenmue> ты уверен что комп у тебя напрямую к интернет подключен?
<go876543> роутер
<shenmue> не впн и не вай фаи всякие
<go876543> да я не буду переставлять ничё
<go876543> мне лень потом кучу прог настраивать
<shenmue> все конфиги в хоум
<go876543> я буду бить в бубен яросно!
<shenmue> ты если хотел покрасноглазить то надо было ставить слаку
 * go876543 reboot
<vladgobelen> а чего не лфс?
<shenmue> надо глаза подготовить
<shenmue> разминкой
<vladgobelen> ))
<go8765> shenmue: а что бы это значило ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/595772/
<go8765> go8765:  из лайв сд
<shenmue> ты из лайв сиди пытался ядро обновить?
<go8765> shenmue: переустановиить
<shenmue> на жестком?
<shenmue> через chroot?
<go8765> спилберг? непонятно...
<go8765> )
<go8765> что значит на жёстком и через chroot?
<vladgobelen> ну вот.. кто мне говорил, что больше 4гб озу не нужно?
<go8765> shenmue: а это что за ругательство ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/595773/
<go8765> вот укороченная версия http://paste.ubuntu.com/595780/
<go8765> shenmue:  и ещё http://paste.ubuntu.com/595781/
 * go8765  ктонить знает что это ?
<vladgobelen> Почему питон 2.6?
<vladgobelen> go8765 # eselect python list
<shenmue> это лайв сиди потому что
<go8765> vladgobelen: это команда была ?
<go8765> shenmue: с этими ругательствами можно сделать что-то ?
<shenmue> нет
<vladgobelen> go8765: Нет блин, это был приказ
<go8765> vladgobelen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595785/
<vladgobelen> слушай, с лайва ты много не поделаешь
<vladgobelen> я думал у тебя рабочая система
<go8765> vladgobelen: пол часа назад - она таки ещё загружалась
<go8765> а топерь уже похоже что нет
<vladgobelen> как объясняет?
<go8765> да и из всех решений - я не сделал только 2 - переустановить систему и проштудировать документациб дров и альсы...
<vladgobelen> попробуй первое
<go8765> vladgobelen: помоемому я правда забыл написать сратикс
<vladgobelen> А когда опять столкнешься с проблемой, поймешь, что лучше делать второе
<AlexKL> еще раз всем привет )
<AlexKL> народ у кого лаптоп К52jc
 * go8765  ребут
<AlexKL> ?
<AlexKL> как правильно поставить дрова на intel если в лаптопе 2 видюхи ?
<AlexKL> всю ночь парился решение так и ненашел
<AlexKL> кто может помоч ?
<Lorgus> вопрос мона ? [url=    ссылка [/url]   печатает просто ссылку , а как сделать что бы фраза ?
<Lorgus> разобрался
<ck80> ну и хорошо
<Grey1>  /msg nickserv register 04011987 wolf-1-ser@mail.ru
<Grey1> мда
<Grey1> ку
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> и тебе не хворать :)
<Dramatic> Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê!
<ubuntuhelp> Dramatic! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dramatic> Ìîè ñîîáùåíèÿ ïðàâèëüíî îòîáðàæàþòñÿ?
<Dramatic> À òåïåðü?
<ubuntuhelp> Dramatic! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rapidsp> хм... чет pool.ntp.org на 3 минуты вперед убежал
 * Dramatic       
<dimnix> Доброго времени суток.
<aurodionov> доброе время
<aurodionov> Dramatic, смени кодировку
<dimnix> А какую кодировку лучше здесь использовать?
<crazymouse|> прет  всем
<aurodionov> Dramatic, так вполне читабельно
<dimnix>  Dramatic от вас видно только это   ?
<aurodionov> Dramatic, поставь utf-8 кажется
<Dramatic> Utf-8?A latinica vidna?
<Dramatic> Utf i stoit,poprobuyu koi-8
<novns> vidna
<dimnix> Латиницу видно.
<novns> ничего
<novns> Dramatic, какой клиент?
<Antiban> Всем
<Antiban> люди подскажите пожалуйста как написать скрипт чтобы любая ось слетала через определенное время
<rapidsp> чет в последнее время участились подобные деструктивные вопросы
<novns> Antiban, любая?
<Antiban> Да любая например через 5 дней
<Antiban> Rapidsp зарабатываем :)
<novns> истину вам говорю: 4 мая 1925 года Земля налетит на небесную ось!
<Antiban> Проснись 2011 год
<novns> читай классику, это цитата
<Antiban> В тот год я читал только войну и мир
<novns> ну так там про скрипт всё написано, плохо читал
<rapidsp> а потом удивляемся, что сисадминами берут своих бездарных родственников... зато надежно
<Antiban> Наверно ты прав пойду перечитаю man война и мир
<Antiban> Наверно ты прав пойду перечитаю man война и мир
<novns> дважды, да
<Antiban> Ну так ребята подскажите по поводу скрипта а то даже гугл свернул мне и показал (|)
<vonderer> а колёса ты тоже скриптами спускаешь?
<Antiban> Колеса внутрь а спускаю только ночью с девушкой
<vonderer> ок
<vonderer> но ведь не скриптами же :)
<Antiban> Да к сожалению не скриптами не все в нашей жизни идеально :)
<vonderer> если ты достаточно суров, то справишься и руками :)
<novns> Antiban, ось абцисс ещё как-то может слететь, а вот с осью ординат сложнее
<Antiban> Я не настолько суров :) но воинственен поэтому без рук
<Antiban> Я не настолько суров :) но воинственен поэтому без рук
<Antiban> Novnc
<vonderer> ты это всерьёз спрашивал, что ли, Antiban?
<Antiban> Про абциссы подробней пожалуйста
<vonderer> про ось?
<novns> *абсцисс
<Antiban> Vonderer вообщем то да мне под вин7 нужно
<vonderer> каждая ось по-своему убивается
<vonderer> и собственно, скрипты-то разные в разных средах.
<Antiban> Просто канал то убунту а не вин поэтому стеснялся спросить :)
<novns> Antiban, ось абсцисс - это ось X'X в декартовой системе координат
<Antiban> Это я знаю что для каждой системы по своему мне под вражью вин нужно
<novns> её только задень, сразу слетит
<Antiban> Novnc мне сразу не надо мне этак через дней 5
<vonderer> лол
<novns> ну введите ещё пару измерений
<novns> третье пространственное и время
<vonderer> да ладно только задень. у меня вот полёт нормальный :)
<vonderer> хотя я её раз в месяц как минимум задеваю :)
<Antiban> Вот блин математик ты еще про геометрию лобачевского расскажи
<novns> это за деньги только
<Antiban> За деньги я какую нибудь пантеру сниму
<Antiban> Ладно очень жаль думал кто нибудь поможет
<Antiban> Ладно очень жаль думал кто нибудь поможет
<novns> вот если бы вам нужен был скрипт, чтоб ось взлетала
<novns> весь интернет в едином порыве предложил бы вам помощь
<novns> а так что, сами виноваты
<Antiban> Делитесь может пригодиться:)
<novns> поздняк
<novns> следующий!
<Antiban> Уважаемый вы говнюк :) у нас тут в испании сразу бы к быкам
<novns> поздравляю вас с переходом на личности!
<novns> это ваше серьёзное достижение в интернете
<Antiban> Люблю прямо в лоб чего юлить :)
<novns> ещё немножко осталось до высшего пилотажа
<novns> попробуйте перейти на собственную личность
<Antiban> О боже я в интернете
<Antiban> Vonderer всерьез мне нужно под вин7
<vonderer> спрашивай на виндоканале тогда, лол
<vonderer> как по мне так проще ручками угробить через недельку
<Antiban> он тут есть
<aleksei> ку
<Antiban> vonderer он есть здесь этот вин канал
<vonderer> ммм. поищи
<vonderer> может, есть
<vonderer> а я ушёл спат :)
<Antiban> Я туда зашел там все буржуи
<aleksei> Antiban: фанаты форточек там )))
<Antiban> Я инглиш понимаю но в грамматике не силен
<aleksei> а я силён в грамматике, но нифига не понимаю
<Antiban> Со мной такое было после лсд и 2 дней за cs
<aleksei> а сл мной такое после ночи,проведённой за написанием дипломки ...
<Antiban> Культурно блин
<aleksei> ничего культурного
<Antiban> Блин я им написал что я супермен
<aleksei> напиши что и я тоже супермен
<Antiban> Они тупо ржут
<aleksei> буржуи...
<Antiban> говорят у них есть бэтмен
<crazymouse|> у кого нить есть kindle 3?
<Dramatic> Приветствую!
<inkvizitor68sl> ук
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Dramatic> У меня что-то с кодировкой?
<Dramatic> Или все молчат?
<ck80> Dramatic видно вас. просто все на обеде
<inkvizitor68sl> на завтраке, я бы сказал =)
<Dramatic> Спасибо,успокоили)
<rapidsp> 104 вакансии за день! ИТ рынок прям таки буйствует :)
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp: в яндексе открыли почти 200 вакансий младших админов
 * Dramatic 
<inkvizitor68sl> +-
<djoos> Добрые день, сюда можно обратиться по вопросу установки системы?
<Dramatic> Интересно,многие ли здесь сидят с телефона (смарта)?
<Dramatic> djoos Спросить,думаю,можно)
<inkvizitor68sl> Dramatic: да, я иногда
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | djoos:
<ubuntuhelp> djoos:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Dramatic> Правда,у меня всего стаж несколько месяцев.
<Dramatic> inkvizitor68sl:
<djoos> ставлю на toshiba satellite 1800-412 lubuntu, машинка старенькая, ошибка, что не хватает виртуальной памяти, ее 256
<djoos> пробовал xubuntu - один фиг
<Dramatic> Для установки убунту 10.10 требуется минимум 384 метра
<Dramatic> А что в сис.требованиях лубунту?И какая версия?
<gbu> djoos, возьми alternate образ и ставь с него в текстовом режиме
<gbu> или с dvd, в нем тоже текстовый был
<djoos> lubuntu слил последнюю версию
<Dramatic> Есть так называемый альтернативный диск установки (в текстовом режиме)
<djoos> ноут старый и читает тока сд
<djoos> на ноуте флоппи есть, раритет =))
<djoos> про альтернативный диск поищу в сети, спасибо
<gbu> djoos, http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/releases/10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<djoos> уже качаю
<Dramatic> Тут видимо обычная убунта не пойдет,система не потянет
<gbu> лол
<Dramatic> Может лучше пояснишь-вместе веселее)
<inkvizitor68sl> djoos: ставь дебиан
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта не взлетит
<inkvizitor68sl> и лубунту тупить будет
<gbu> а разница между 10.04 и squeeze? ядро такое же окружение по вкусу
<gbu> 128МБ летает, а на 256 и подавно будет
<Dramatic> Ставил и убунту и ксубунту 10.10 и 10.04 на систему уровня 3-го пня,озу 384.
<Dramatic> Не летало)
<Dramatic> Если,конечно,без графического окружения)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> gbu: есть
<gbu> в чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> в том, что дебиан - это дебиан.
<gbu> не аргумент
<Dramatic> gbu: если есть практический опыт,поделись,пожалуйста
<Ubuntuser> Привет всем. После установки системы в виртуальную машину (VB 4.0.4), я хочу использовать копии одного и того-же виртуального харда в разных виртуальных машинах. Но я не могу иметь сразу несколько одинаковых хардов по причине совпадения UID
<Ubuntuser> Как мне сменить этот UID?
<Ubuntuser> Просто не хочется несколько раз устанавливать и настраивать заного систему.
<Ubuntuser> Помогите пожалуйста, это возможно?
<aleksei> сделай копию с другим именем
<Ubuntuser> так это я и делаю. Но когда я добавляю (подключаю) к VB он выдает ошибку что виртуальный диск с таким номером UUID уже существует. Несмотря на то чно название может быть совсем другое
<Ubuntuser> он сечет их по другому параметру...
<inkvizitor68sl> Ubuntuser: dd
<inkvizitor68sl> создай второй диск такого же раздела
<inkvizitor68sl> и через dd перенеси инфу
<gbu> Ubuntuser, http://lecturesnippets.com/?p=232
<aleksei> странно, я так извращался с дисками попростому, менял имя и директорию и всё работало ...
<Ubuntuser> aleksei Да?! Странно, у меня нет... gbu спасибо. Незнаю как я гуглил, не фига не нашел :) Надеюсь для линя это тоже прокатит?
<gbu> да, команды те же, только пути ФС изменятся
<aleksei> Ubuntuser: ну скорее всего из за того получалось, что я не запускал несколько машин одновременно ...
<alexzulu> драсте.
<Ubuntuser> aleksei может быть... Я же извращенец, мне же нужно запустить несколько виртуалок, и мучать мучать, до тех пор пока ктонибудь не подохнет. :) Эх...
<torpeda> салют
<alexzulu> Ubuntuser, жестоко.
<aleksei> он злой ...
<Ubuntuser> Да я такой... Правда кроме линуксов и старой хрюши пока никого нет, но хочу еще мак... Правда он не хочет устанавливаться, чувствует, что с ним будет...
<alexzulu> Ubuntuser, объясните, зачем это вам?
<aleksei> alexzulu: скорее всего эт синдром любопытства ...
<Ubuntuser> Впринципе, просто изучаю, ставлю эксперементы с целью получения опыта. Согласитесь что вы не хотелибы мучать свою хост систему, так что вот-вот все накроется медным тазом и вы не сможете не работать, ни с  инфой не понятно что
<alexzulu> пойду пивка выпью.
<aleksei> Ubuntuser: ну есть вариант забэкапиться и ставить эксперементы, тоже помогает ))
<Ubuntuser> Ну да но более муторный и долгий. Потом я то могу в любой моемнт прерватся. В виртуалке удобно, подохло, и ладно, поставил новый хард (или откатился), и все сначало. А в хост. Я изначально так делал. Задроло востанавливатся. Всетаки процесс н
<torpeda> на виртуалке самое оно
<Ubuntuser> Так что. Виртуалка это хорошо. Главное что бы проц тянул, и памяти хватило
<aleksei> впринципе да, с виртуалки и бэкапиться лимонадно
<Ubuntuser> пока остановился на VB, но хочу еще попробывать паралели, говорят круто (хоть и платно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<Dramatic> quit ну вот и пообщались х)
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksei: KVM бери
<aleksei> inkvizitor68sl: ???
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksei: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%D0%9B%D0%9C%D0%AC#sclient=psy&hl=ru&safe=off&source=hp&q=kvm&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=e4dc6843908805b0
<aleksei> не, ну что такое квм свитч я знаю
<aleksei> всё, понял :)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, знает он
<aleksei> inkvizitor68sl: представляешь, знаю ...
<aleksei> аж самому не верится ...
<SergeyIT> ку
<tmp> Привет всем. Случайно обновил иксы на Ubuntu 10.04 и теперь при загрузке выдает bootsplash точки проходят, потом начинается мерцание экрана, т.е то черный, то в консоль вываливает и ничего нельзя сделать, только ребут. В чем может
<tmp> быть проблема?
<tmp> + в рековери моде на минимальнаых загружается
<SergeyIT> tmp, драйвера проприетарные ставил?
<tmp> нет, вручную с сайта нвидии
<SergeyIT> tmp, это они и есть )
<tmp> не знал )
<SergeyIT> tmp, попробуй заново поставить
<tmp> в безопасном ctrl alt f1 и ничего, лог иксов без ошибок
<tmp> как иксы можно стопануть из гнома?
<SergeyIT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%8B+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%BE+%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B8%D0%B7+%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&source=hp&q=%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%8B+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%BE+%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0
<tmp> от спасибо
<shenmue> как случайно иксы можно обновить? =)
<tmp> искал решение проблемы с правой кнопкой мыши, ну там парень подсказал на форуме типа репозиторий xorg-edge
<shenmue> аа... ксорг эдж вроде под интел или ати
<shenmue> я тоже как то раз оттуда обновился и вообщем пожалел. откатился обратно
<rapidsp> под последние иксы например у нвидии еще дров нету :)
<tmp> не подскажете как откатиться обратно?)
<shenmue> там утилитка удаления репозитория
<tmp> реп удалил
<shenmue> нее... она удаляет реп и все пакеты с него
<tmp> а название не подскажешь?
<shenmue> пакеты откатываются на предыдущие
<shenmue> ща ...
<shenmue> sudo ppa-purge
<shenmue> дальше ппа этого ксорга прописать
<tmp> ок, а дальше?
<tmp> сама все?
<shenmue> This script will remove the PPA repository, removes the packages you installed from that PPA and install the packages from the official Ubuntu repositories.
<tmp> покорно благодарствую
<shenmue> только ppa-purge саму поставить надо для начала =)
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<tmp> а чтото пурже не ставиться
<shenmue> это как понимать?
<shenmue> его в кармике точно нет. а дальше в репах должен быть
<tmp> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge .... не удалось найти пакет
<shenmue> щас у себя источник посмотрю
<calculon> есть пятнашки под линукс?
<shenmue> аа.... у меня мята. и он есть в репах майнтовских
<tmp> с офф старницы ща подгружу
<shenmue> зависимость aptitude
<vladgobelen> calculon: Есть виджет на кде такой даже
<shenmue> vladgobelen настройки сети только в ifconfig хранятся?
<shenmue> я нм не пользуюсь
<vladgobelen>  /etc/resolv.conf
<shenmue> хм
<vladgobelen> я из-за него недавно роутер убил
<tmp> в резолве днс хранятся же
<vladgobelen> свет вырубали часто (владивосток) и файл затерся.. прихожу домой - инет не пашет..
<vladgobelen> вобщем суток двое возился.. перешивал роутер пока не убил.. купил новый - на нем тоже самое
<vladgobelen> потом догадался глянуть в файл
<shenmue> мне для бэкапа. что б файлик воткнуть и сразу сеть была
<artus> мдя
<vladgobelen> а днсы то и затерлись
<shenmue> у меня там только днс
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А что за странный бэкап? Архивруй нафих / и все
<tmp> а ктонить пробывал очисткой системы пользоваться?
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> у меня три утилиты для очистки ос
<tmp> не подскажешь нормальную?
<tmp> а то гиг полторы где то потерялся
<shenmue> gconf-cleaner чистит ключи гнома
<shenmue> bleachbit - чистилка системы там темп кэш браузеров и так далее
<shenmue> gtkorphan - чистилка пакетов. удаляет пакеты которые нужны для установки других пакетов, опциональные, рекомендуемые
<tmp> спасибо
<shenmue> еще рекомендую localpurge . удаляет все локали не нужные. и следит что бы не ставились
<artus> вот последнее нужная весч
<shenmue> последнии три полезны
<artus> по большому счету бесполезны
<artus> ибо основной мусор всеже кеш apt
<shenmue> bleachbit например удаляет убунту докс который 200 мегов весит.
<shenmue> так же и локалии чистит. а локалпурге только не дает им ставится
<tmp> пробный запуск, счас скажу результат
<artus> shenmue, нифига ) при первом запуске он сносит весь мусор
<artus> shenmue, у меня 400+ метров выгребло )
<tmp> запустился))
<tmp> спасибо всем
<shenmue> еще полезно отключить установку рекомендумых пакетов.
<shenmue> tmp иксы запустились?
<tmp> да, все запустилось, только конки скрипт и кайро док кривыми стали
<shenmue> эта фаза луны
<tmp> и странная надпись диск UUID еще не готов четата
<oxothuk> утра камрадики
<oxothuk> помогите кто чем может с такой фигней как osd_cat
<oxothuk> а именно, как мне объяснить это чертовой железяке, что я хочу ОГРОМНЫЕ буквы?
<oxothuk> !рудз
<oxothuk> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<oxothuk> енибади?
<shenmue> это уведомлялка что ли?
<oxothuk> угу
<oxothuk> поверх всего может писать текст
<oxothuk> и все вро де бы апупеть
<shenmue> парметр -f за шрифт отвечает
<oxothuk> но текст вызывающе мал
<adminn> Люди у меня после установки в грабе винды нет!!!! что делать?
<artus> !grub2 | adminn
<ubuntuhelp> adminn: grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<artus> adminn, читать до просветления
<adminn> artus, спс
<adminn> artus, ты наверное не так понял. Я только что Убунту установил, а винда до этого была
<artus> adminn, это ты меня не так понял
<artus> я ж говорю, читать до просветления
<artus> ))
<artus> там ответы на все твои вопросы которые есть касательно груба и которые могут возникнуть)
<adminn> а где эти команды прописывать?
<artus> а пролистать вверх страничку слабо? )
<artus> хм, а кто выпилил ссылку на вику убунты
<adminn> а сказать слабо?)))
<artus> adminn, http://rubuntu.ru/blog/457/dobavlenie-razdela-s-windows-v-menju-grub-2.html
<artus> и вообще, в гугл
<tmp> возможно нубский вопрос но как в мирке выделять ник чтобы написать определнному человеку(типа обращения)?)
<adminn> artus,а нельзя было сразу сказать? )))
<artus> нет
<shenmue> tmp 2 клик клик что тебе дает?
<shenmue> я в опере просто ник выделяю и скм вставить
<adminn> http://rubuntu.ru/blog/457/dobavlenie-razdela-s-windows-v-menju-grub-2.html и как это записать?Файл не сохраняется!
<alexzulu> adminn, а вы sudo update-grub не пробовали?
<adminn> 28-alexzulu- попробую ))
<adminn> вы меня извините я в Линуксе полный нуб
<alexzulu> зато ник какой.:)
<alexzulu> этот скрипт ищет сам системы и прописывает их меню загрузчика.
<adminn> в терминале пароль не пишется
<artus> пишется
<artus> ток не отображаетцо
<adminn> спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ
<jham> m(
<shenmue> есть графическая кофигурялка для тинт2
<artus> есть
<shenmue> как много с блогов узнаешь полезного =)
<shenmue> это был не вопрос =)
<bhychik> Доброй день!
<bhychik> Господа, нет у кого нибудь случайно *.deb для LabView. РПМки конвертировать не могу
<shenmue> ща глянем
<shenmue> а что это?
<bhychik> Язык программирования
<bhychik> Графический
<bhychik> для научных проектов
<shenmue> нету на гетдеб и в мяте
<bhychik> да там посмотрел уже
<shenmue> глянь на лаунчпаде
<bhychik> он проприетарный
<bhychik> врядли там есть
<shenmue> аа... сам собери
<shenmue> наверника есть на офф сайте
<AndreX> привет всем
<bhychik> неа(
<alexzulu> bhychik, alien тебе в помощь.
<bhychik> алиен виснит с ней
<shenmue>  
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> aosd_cat
<oxothuk> как мне сказать ему что я хочу юзать шрифт %font размером %ышяу
<oxothuk> *%size
<oxothuk> &
<oxothuk> ?
<artus> !enter | oxothuk
<ubuntuhelp> oxothuk: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<shenmue> aosd_cat = notify-osd ?
<oxothuk> угу, принял-понял,
<oxothuk> уже нашел ^_^
<oxothuk> спастбо)
<go8765> добрый день. нужна помощь - не запускается убунта . можно что-то с этим сделать ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/171589/c5a09fe7  http://itmages.ru/image/view/171590/89e3272a http://itmages.ru/image/view/171591/792c2d5d
<artus> а ты все ломаеш )
<go8765> artus: я - починить пытаюсь...(
<AndreX> go8765: у тебя чё руки дрожат от волнения?
<go8765> чё-то на моих скринах - ничё не видно
<artus> главное что разрешение максимальное ) и фотка без смысла метров 6ть весит)
<go8765> думаю надо перефоткать...
<shenmue> ты что опять наделал?
<go8765> shenmue: я по ману бунты автологин опенбокса сделал - теперь не загружается ничё - кстати - наверное я назад всё верну - может запуститься
<AndreX> вот вот
<artus> эм... а какой там мануал то ? sudo apt-get install gdm , и всеееееее !!!!!!
<artus> что ты фигней страдаеш уже неделю
<go8765> artus: http://buntu.ru/wiki/index.php?title=OpenBox  вот отсюда делал...
<artus> go8765, rungetty  кто такой? тебе по ходу стандартные решения нифига не нравятся
<go8765> artus: ты у меня спрашиваешь кто он ?...
<shenmue> у меня все прекрасно работало
<artus> ну ты ж делаеш, значит ты хоть должен был поинтересоватцо что за фигню те советуют сделать
<artus> по ходу дела тебе сам процес нравится)
<AndreX> дык это всегда так делают не пониая что, а потом заголову хватаются,( о чё это у меня всё удалилось)
<go8765> дык это же вики ... там всё должно быть правильно. ?
<artus> мдя
<AndreX> а кто проверять будет
<artus> ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<artus> вики этио движок
<go8765> artus:  я имел ввиду, что это вроди почти официальная документация...
<artus> go8765, да? с чего ты взял?
<shenmue> вики люди пишут =)
<AndreX> хм
<artus> go8765, каким бокон бунтуру относитцо к ubuntu.com али ubuntu.ru ?
<shenmue> смотри сам где накасячил опять . у меня все прекрасно работало
<go8765> shenmue: по тому ману ?
<shenmue> автозапуск да
<GuestArbaiter> а ты ходил на то, где куча животных?
<GuestArbaiter> упс, не то окно)))))
<calculon> если ядро загружаеся в режиме рид онли, что это значит?
<shenmue> http://www.nixp.ru/news/Легендарный-квест-The-Neverhood-переписали-на-Perl.html
<Maverick> Привет народ кто ставил 11.04 кубунту? Поставил на виртуалку вроде все окей есть ли смысл ставить как основную?
<rapidsp> чешется?
<rapidsp> до релиза ж всего ничего
<Maverick> rapidsp: чешется) Я знаю но багов же вроде меньше не станет?
<TierKo> Кто знает)
<rapidsp> Maverick: впринципе в кубунте проблем быть не должно. но я лично подожду релиза и просто обновлюсь
<Maverick> rapidsp: хорошо тоже прийдётся удержатся ибо просто че поновее хочется протестировать))
<TierKo> !nick TierKo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick TierKo'
<AndreX> !nick > TierKo
<ubuntuhelp> TierKo, please see my private message
<als80> тест
<ubuntuhelp> als80, Есть контакт.
<psineo> Добре
<als80> здрасте!
<Maverick> в репах кубунту есть плееры с хорошим выбором скинов??
<TierKo> А зачем шкурки?
<psineo> я здесь новенький, не пинайте
 * alexzulu пнул psineo.
<Maverick> TierKo: А ты покумекай немного)
<Maverick> alexzulu добрый чел)
<AndreX> хы
<TierKo> Ну...красота)
<Maverick> TierKo: воот
<alexzulu> Maverick, ну так и тянет сделать то что просят не делать.
<TierKo> MOC поставь)
<Maverick> TierKo: чаволь?)оО
<Maverick> alexzulu: согласен))
<TierKo> Консольный плеер)
<alexzulu> у меня проигрыватель редко открыт. всё в трее прячется. шкурки не юзаю.
<Maverick> TierKo: Как называется пакет? Что то не слышал о таком
<TierKo> moc
<inkvizitor68sl> moc
<inkvizitor68sl> а что moc?
<TierKo> Человек проигрыватель посмотреть хочет)
<alexzulu> Maverick, ну по интерфейсу вылитый mc.:)
<Maverick> alexzulu: ща посотрим
<TierKo> Ох....ностальгия)
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Лучше deadbeef ничего нету
<Maverick> vladgobelen: шкурки есть на него?)
<vladgobelen> он изначально не привязан к гую.. можешь хоть свой сделать)
<TierKo> Мне просто проще в screen пихнуть moc и потом радоваться)
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/653.png
<vladgobelen> например так
<rapidsp> inkvizitor68sl: а андроид по сертификату к вифи умеет цепляться?
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Его преимущество в работе. Он жрет все, видит все.. беспроблемный..
 * alexzulu привык к монстровидному амароку.
<vladgobelen> это тот, который жрет как неплохая игра игра?
<rapidsp> amarok хорошо колесом из трея управляется, его и открывать не надо :)
<TierKo> Ага
<alexzulu> 0.9 %
 * rapidsp понятия не имеет какая прога скока жрет памяти :)
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, столько жрёт игра?
<vladgobelen> ну он жрет от 100мб озу
<vladgobelen> нагрузку на процессор не помню
<rapidsp> нет нагрузки
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, ты сам проверял или наслушался такого?
<vladgobelen> сам
<rapidsp> и ваще пускай ОС разбирается кому скока памяти... ибо не царское это дело :)
<vladgobelen> ну ну.. мне вот впервые за полтора года пришлось своп подключить, не хватило
<vladgobelen> он у меня вообще был из ядра вырезан.. пришлось пересобрать
<TierKo> )
<vladgobelen> 4гб уже мело, увы..
<vladgobelen> мало*
<TierKo> Вот думаю....ща поменяю проц и..что надо будет сделать?)
<rapidsp> включить комп?
<adminn> какими бы нубскими вопросами ещё вас замучить ))))
<TierKo> Ну это так...тупые мысли вслух)
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_QsKcqy9YH2M/Ta2b_BnhX8I/AAAAAAAAAeY/H_sCKMOUie0/screen17.jpg
<TierKo> Хочу привинтить 3.4ггц вместо 1.6 старых, но руки не тянутся)
<adminn> здесь оффтопик разрешён?
<AndreX> нет
<adminn> ((( :-)
<vladgobelen> Честно говоря в цифрах я не совсем понял, но в 100500 раз повторю - поставь мать размать нормальные шрифты. Столько лет уже с этим все идеально ><
<alexzulu> где шрифты? какие шрифты?
<AndreX> это про скрин наверно...
<vladgobelen> про него
<AndreX> 155
<alexzulu> какие мне нравятся такие и стоят.:)
<vladgobelen> ты совершаешь преступление по отношению к своим глазам
<alexzulu> а какие же ставить шрифты надо?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/654.png сравни
<alexzulu> чтобы не совершать преступление.
<alexzulu> ну то консоль.
<alexzulu> а это карамбовский скрипт. на него и не смотришь.
<adminn> самый безвредный для глаз шрифт- Verdana
<go8765> подскажите чем можно открыть .vdi ?
<alexzulu> go8765, виртуалбоксом
<go8765> aleksandrit: я забыл пароль от входа...
<shenmue> гггггггг
<rapidsp> а mount его не может?
<[v-8]_jupiter> adminn: +1 стоит и приятно смотреть
<aleksandrit> go8765, ну аккуратнее при хайлайтах
<go8765> aleksandrit: что такое хайлайты ?
<rapidsp> гы
<adminn> мля где эту Verdan'у взять?
<vladgobelen> шрифт еще хорошо должен отображаться.. Если глянуть на тот скрин выше (консоль где и амарок), там буквы прыгают - одна выше, другая ниже.
<go8765> или как пароль сбить в виртуалбоксе ?
<vladgobelen> тьфу, извиняюсь, это издалека так.. они вообще пикселями ><
 * go8765 помогите...
<Maverick> Эмм кстате люди как шрифт сменить в кубунту?
<adminn> никто не знает ответа на мой вопрос?
<rapidsp> Maverick: внезапно! в настройках :)
<Maverick> rapidsp: а все наше просто не мог найти то что надо сори за ламерский вопрос))
<XuMuK> system preferences appereance
<XuMuK>  вкладкfontsа
<go8765> посоветуйте плиз как мне сбить пароль виртуалбокса
<[v-8]_jupiter> adminn: какой?
<[v-8]_jupiter> adminn: verdana ы ubuntu по дефолту стоит
<[v-8]_jupiter> всмысле установлен в настройках только смени
<vladgobelen> go8765: Что за пароль?
<go8765> vladgobelen: сори.... я попробую сделать то что мне нужно из лайф сиди...
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/655.png
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/656.png хммм
<vladgobelen> А что-то в нем есть.. Нужно попробовать
<vladgobelen> Ммм.. Неплохо, спасибо.
<[s]pam> добрый вечер)
<fram> fkj[f
<fram> алоха
<[s]pam> можно ли посмотреть какое правило использует udev при подключении флешки?
<User220[web]> Люди а правда, что на нетбуках в 10.10 ubuntu wi-fi не пашет?
<shenmue> =)
<NGE01> User220[web]: не правда всё работает
<shenmue> он ушел
<NGE01> shenmue: бывает.... значит надо чаще подходить к компу))))
<[s]pam> как рестартануть udev в ubuntu?
<CheshaNeko> Кто-то пробовал usb модемы на 11.04?
<[s]pam> на 9ю04 я юзаю
<NGE01> [s]pam: sudo shutdown -r now
<[s]pam> только так? отдельно нельзя?
<CheshaNeko> [s]pam: ну я ина 10.10 юзаю, меня конкретно 11.04 интересует
<NGE01> CheshaNeko: я на 11.04 с алфа2 юзаю
<NGE01> CheshaNeko: пока проблем не замечено
<CheshaNeko> NGE01: ничего специально для этого не делал? Вставил и работает?
<NGE01> CheshaNeko: да
<CheshaNeko> NGE01: а какой модем?
<NGE01> CheshaNeko:  Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<CheshaNeko> NGE01: спс
<Maverick> У меня такая штука через ноип реализован сайтик мелкий но на него никак нельзя зайти через другие компы кроме моего.. кубунту 10,10
<vladgobelen> аааааа... я полтора года сидел с дерьмовыми шрифтами
<vladgobelen> зато я довел их до совершенства ><
<shenmue> vladgobelen	чито поставил?
<vladgobelen> Verdana
<shenmue> скрин
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/657.png
<vladgobelen> только под монитор нужно подогнать
<vladgobelen> и плеер поправить ><
<shenmue> блин смотерть не могу
<shenmue> сглаживание это ппц
<vladgobelen> просто у тебя другой монитор..
<vladgobelen> на ЦРТ мониторе например на эту тему(что у меня) смотреть невозможно.. А на моем - идеально
<vladgobelen> а шрифт шикарный.. можно смотреть, откинувшись на спинку кресла, а ненаклоняться вперед ^^
 * shenmue выбрал droid и не парицо
 * skai выбрал убунту и доволен
 * shenmue ест тушонку с халвой
<AndreX> гг
<vladgobelen>  *не умеет писать "со звездочки", но имеет 3 000 000 оборот в месяц*
<skai> vladgobelen: а ты не пробовал не крутиться на стуле и считать обороты,а работать этот месяц?
<skai> shenmue: тушЕнка пишется без буквы О
<vladgobelen> Пробовал. Прибыль падает в несколько тысяч раз =)
 * shenmue ест тушнку с халвой
<aurodionov> а что за ирс клиент такой
<skai> shenmue: но с буквой Е
<skai> или Ё
<skai> кому как нравится
 * shenmue ест тушнкуЕ с халвой
 * AndreX решил показать vladgobelen как писать с * /me текст
 * skai бьет shenmue учебником русского языка
 * vladgobelen всеравно не поделится с AndreX
<shenmue> бальна насяльника
<vladgobelen> ыыы
<AndreX> vladgobelen:  мы камунисты ))
<aurodionov> vladgobelen, подскажи что у тебя за ирс клиент на скрине
<vladgobelen> конверсейшн
<vladgobelen> net-irc/konversation
<aurodionov> vladgobelen, спасиб
 * skai расчихлил банхамер
<AndreX> о
<skai> vladgobelen: понтоваться будешь перед потсонами.а тут гентушные закидоны забудь.канал не тот
<vladgobelen> skai: Можно по-русски?
<shenmue> гг
<skai> vladgobelen: нет.ты не поймешь
<skai> да и как я смогу.я ведь учебник то поистрепал об буйну головушку shenmue
<skai> а без него - я не могу
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, русских языков много...
<vladgobelen> skai: Я понимаю, что у Вас могут быть комплексы, ведь у Вас убунту.. Но не нужно так сильно это показывать, я извиняюсь.. Я просто помог человеку, ответив на его вопрос.
<skai> \
<alexzulu[ssh]> хы...
<skai> vladgobelen: господи.глупые дети видят во всем комплексы :)
<skai> vladgobelen: ти тааакой смишной
<vladgobelen> А как это еще назвать?
<shenmue> оба цыц
<skai> vladgobelen: соблюдением правил канала?или ты думаешь их просто так писали?
<shenmue> надоел этот срач среди линуксойдов насчет ос
<shenmue> как дети малые
<vladgobelen> Я читал правила канала. Там не запрещается помогать юзерам.
<skai> вот комплексы как раз у тех, кто начинает мерять человека по используемой им ОС
<skai> vladgobelen: там запрещяется обсуждение систем, отличных от убунту
<[s]pam> а какая тру ос на линухе?
<vladgobelen> Конверсейшн не относится к убунту?
<skai> vladgobelen: а в ней нет структуры портежей как в твоем примере
<[s]pam> генту?
<shenmue> лфс
<skai> [s]pam: для кразноглазиков без личной жизни - да :)
<alexzulu|2> skai, зато есть раздел net
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, в репах есть )
<vladgobelen> skai: Конверсейшн - программа, которую можно установить в убунту. Он относится к типу ирк-клиентов.
<[s]pam> xchat чем не гож?
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Пользователь спросил про мой клиент. Не про хчат.
<skai> vladgobelen: ты читать умеешь?я тебе про структуру портежей, которую ты использвовал, говорю. ее нет в убунту.
<[s]pam> ааа
<aurodionov> мдяюю
 * skai думает, что надо было учебником бить тех, кто не умеет читать
<skai> а шенмуй уж и без тушенки бы прожил
<vladgobelen> skai: Я написал не структуру портажей, а тип программы слэш название
<[s]pam> зачем портежи убунту? О.О
<[s]pam> я это слово слышал один раз, когда знакомился с гентой, больше не хочу)
<vladgobelen> skai: Извиняюсь, это суппорт канал, давайте не будем продолжать развивать эту тему.
<skai> vladgobelen: срочно перечитывать учебник русского.ты пытаешься выставить себя хорошим, находя обходные формулировки.но ты не в русском суде, где убийца может быть признан невиновным, потомуц, что он языком работает.
 * skai главное не забыть поставить будильник
<alexzulu|2> даже в убунту есть структура подразделения пакетов. конверсэйшн относится к разделу net
<[s]pam> а в чем спор?))
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Ну, это опенсорс система, она может быть портирована и на убунту тоже довольно легко. В линуксе вопрос "зачем" стоит на последнем месте.. Есть возможность - сделают.
<skai> alexzulu|2: найди net-irc
<skai> alexzulu|2: как найдешь - пиши
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а чем конверсейшн хорош?
<[s]pam> о, пока тут много умных голов
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Вопервых он на Qt
<[s]pam> ответьте мне на вопрос почему у меня udev не работает как мне надо?
<SergeyIT> это понятно
<alexzulu|2> skai, такого нет конечно. но что мешает его сделать при сборке пакета.
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Честно говоря это первая программа, которую я нашел, больше пока ничего не пробовал особо. Мне нравится.
<skai> alexzulu|2: и да.нет категории net. есть нетворкинг
<skai> alexzulu|2: вот когда шатлврот сделает - тогда и поговорим
<aurodionov> подскажите ещё ,как в верхней или нижней панелях выставить размер меньше 21 пиксел , или просто как уменьшить малость иконки от программ
<[s]pam> правило ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", RUN+="/home/pppp/test.sh" лежит в /lib/udev/rules.d
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen,  а я на умолчательном пидгине )
<skai> aurodionov: удалить gnome-panel и узать тинт2 или авн
<vladgobelen> skai: Убунту - опенсорс система. Не обязательно ждать, пока кто-то что-то сделает. Можно и самому удалить, поставить, изменить.
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.и назвать свой форк убунту-владгобелен эдишн.только это уже не будет убунту
<skai> !zver > vladgobelen
<ubuntuhelp> vladgobelen, please see my private message
<aurodionov> skai, а для тех кто не вкурсе по русски можно ?
<skai> vladgobelen: тут все давно решено
<[s]pam> !zver > [s]pam
<ubuntuhelp> [s]pam, please see my private message
<alexzulu|2> ахтунг.... фанатеги на канале...:)
<vladgobelen> Я честно говоря не понимаю. Если я поставлю конверсейшн в убунту - это будет уже не убунту? Странная логика.
<skai> aurodionov: замени в gconf-editor обязательное в сессии с гном-панели на авант или тинт2. ну и ессесно поставь-настрой их
<skai> vladgobelen: если ты пакет конверсейшена пересоберешь со своим описанием и своей секцией
<skai> и внедришь в поставку убунты
<skai> тут мва оставлял как раз на этот случай.
<skai> по моему так
<skai> !na | vladgobelen
<ubuntuhelp> vladgobelen: как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<skai> ил
<skai> !ubu | vladgobelen
<ubuntuhelp> vladgobelen: Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<skai> во.тут давно все продумано
<vladgobelen> Конверсейшн останется ирк-клиентом, даже если я его пересоберу. Что кстати на убунту тоже вполне возможно. И эту тему вы начали.
<Zalexi> всем привет
<skai> vladgobelen: тему начал ты.я всего лишь сделал замечание
 * fram думает
<skai> fram: хвалю.не каждый может
<vladgobelen> Понятно. Раз здесь запрещено помогать пользователям, сначала буду звать на другой канал. Спасибо за совет.
 * [s]pam уже третий день сражается с udev((
<fram> )))))))))
<skai> vladgobelen: опять ты подтверждаешь то, что читать не умеешь.
<skai> vladgobelen: тут помогать по убунте можно
<Zalexi> может кто-то помочь с такой проблемой: W: Ошибка GPG: http://archive.hivemind.me all Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 3C962022012520A0?
<vladgobelen> skai: Это уже третий круг. Я не хочу снова выяснять почему ирк-клиент/конверсейшн не относится к убунту, извините.
<fram> + относиться
<fram> какая разница
<skai> vladgobelen: да ты и не смошеь.у тебя генту головного мозга
<AndreX> Zalexi: удали его из сорс лист
<skai> Zalexi: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3C962022012520A0
<Zalexi> нет его в сорс листе
<AndreX> нету такого репа
<skai>  sudo apt-get update
<Zalexi> skai: не помогает
<dramatic> горячо тут у вас Х)
<Zalexi> AndreX: знаю что нет
<Zalexi> но как его найти у себя?
<skai> Zalexi: обратись в хайвмайнд.скажи, что у них ключ поломался.
<skai> Zalexi: никак.у тебя его и нет
<Zalexi> skai: сайта нет - 403 Forbidden
<Zalexi> я хочу просто узнать, что это щза прога и отключить ее нафиг
<skai> Zalexi: ну так что ты ждешь то.сайт закрыт, ключ не работает.нафиг добавлял?удали из сурцлиста и все
<Zalexi> skai: ну нет там такого ключа
<AndreX> гг
<Zalexi> skai: добавлялось давно, вот вычислить ЧТО ЭТО не могу
<skai> Zalexi: пипец.читай по буквам.у т е б я н е т э т о г о к л ю ч а
<skai> Zalexi: удали реп, который на него ссылался и все
<Zalexi> skai: тщательно прочитал каждую букву по 5 раз. :) как узнать, что за репозиторий или прога требует \тот ключ, чтобы отключить ее вообще
<skai> nfr
<skai> так\
<skai> отвяжись от проги
<skai> удали из сурцлиста и все  (С)
<[s]pam> X-)
<skai> [s]pam: тугие же люди
<skai> [s]pam: вечный их фанатиз заставляет их копаться там, где надо просто пыль стереть
<Zalexi> skai: http://pastebin.com/bTxBzP2M gjcvjnhb? gj;fkeqcnf? vjq kbcn b crf;b XNJ elfkbnm/
<Zalexi> skai: посмотри, пожалуйста, мой лист и скажи ЧТО удалить
<vladgobelen> skai: Извините, я правильно понял аналогию, что "умный фанатизм" заставляет не пользоваться софтом, котого нет в оф. репо?
<skai> vladgobelen: а разве фанатизм имеет градацию по уму?ну ты сегодня под особыми грибочками
<Zalexi> skai: посмотрел?
<vladgobelen> skai: Спасибо, значит неправильно. Разницы никакой.
<fram> кто нибудь сидит на канале через qutim?
<Zalexi> [s]pam: тоже можешь глянуть и помочь, а потом злиться. http://pastebin.com/bTxBzP2M
<AndreX> странно
<skai> Zalexi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CheshaNeko> вообще ща сторонние репы в отдельных файликах хранятся
<AndreX> !ask > fram
<ubuntuhelp> fram, please see my private message
<skai> Zalexi: sudo apt-get update > update.log
<skai> Zalexi: потом этот лог на пастю
<Zalexi> skai: Это по сорсам http://pastebin.com/s8dnerZs
<fram> AndreX: ?
<dramatic> quit до скорого!
<skai> dramatic: драматично. ты / pf,sk
<skai> *забыл
<dramatic> ага)
<dramatic> учусь ещё
<skai> это как в фильмах ктото гордо начинает стебаться над бывшими дружками, мол я вас кинул,а вы лохи, думая, что они заперты и не достанут его.и потом замечет, что у них дверь открыта и они так медленно и мрачно выходят.а он еще и
<skai> говорит, мол мыж друзья, вы поняли, что я пошутил
<skai>  :)
<CheshaNeko> О_о
<fram> )
<AndreX> fram: чего тебе из аск не понятно, колись чё у тебя за проблема а не спрашивай кто юзал кутим
<fram> да нет проблемы, просто мне нравиться, но один нюанс, можно ли как то вынести в трей именно irc, а то когда окно закрываешь он выходит с канала, неудобно очень
<Zalexi> skai: update.log http://pastebin.com/bJwbYzbY
<Nor8>  fram:  Есть такая прога, alltray называется
<Nor8> В репах есть
<Nor8>  fram:  Все соврачивает в трэй
<Nor8> сворачивает*
<[s]pam> кстати, чем так ущербна xneur?
<fram> ага, ща попргобую, что то я о ней и неподумал
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Тем же, чем и аналоги - если кто-то пытается думать за тебя, это неудобно.
<Nor8> [s]pam: Своей глюкавостью
<skai> ttp://archive.hivemind.me
<skai> Zalexi: ищи во всех сурцлистах вот это
<[s]pam> ну не знаю
<Nor8> [s]pam: Неужели так трудно руками раскладку переключать?
<[s]pam> не тяжело
<Nor8> Ну и зачем тогда ставить бред какой то?
<[s]pam> просто прыгаешь из ирц в аську, консоль, g[g'lbnjh
<[s]pam> черт
<[s]pam> xneur  облажалась
<[s]pam> :-D
<[s]pam> убедили, сношу
<Nor8> Так есть такая опция "своя раскладка для нового окна"
<Nor8> Точнее, "отдельная раскладка для нового окна"
<AndreX> да и такие проги часто мешают например воодить пароль
<Nor8> А винде такие проги часто этот пароль помогают стырить))))
<[s]pam> ну там есть список приложений, которые не обрабатываются
<[s]pam> а еще вопрос
<fram> alltray себя не оправдала ((( сворачивает, а вот разворачивать не хочет
<[s]pam> вот смотрите я собираю прогу через ./configure, make, make install
<[s]pam> предположим тот же xneur
<[s]pam> собрал демона поставил, все работает
<[s]pam> потом  собираю гуй
<vladgobelen> Правильно
<[s]pam> а он не видит собранный пакет xneur
<AndreX> fram: да он сам както должен сворачиваться в настройках посмотри
<fram> там нет настроей, просто открываешь прогу, он пишет выбери окно которое надо свернуть, тыкаю, он сворачивает в трей
<fram> а разварачивать не хочет
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Обычно в архивах с исходниками идут ридми файлы, где описываются особенности установки. Поищи такое.
<[s]pam> да так со всеми прогараммами которые сам собираешь
<[s]pam> я в линухе нуб
<Nor8>  [s]pam: Обязательно все проги самому компилять? Под убунту есть масса готовых.
<SergeyIT> fram, поставь пидгин и не мучайся
<[s]pam> но я так понимаю, что есть какой-то файл, где учитываются все установленные пакеты и их версии
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: И почти в каждой свои особенности установки. Потому лучше искать в репо или уже собранные пакеты.
<Dramatic> Не подскажете нормальный фаерволл для ubuntu,такой чтобы новичок мог разобраться?
<fram> SergeyIT: ага
<[s]pam> ну с репов не интересно
<[s]pam> я руками хочу попробовать
<SergeyIT> Dramatic, а зачем?
<Dramatic> привычка от винды осталась)
<SergeyIT> отвыкай
<Dramatic> а всё таки
<[s]pam> а я себе даже аваст поставил)
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Сборка руками вредна.
<Nor8> [s]pam: Мне вчера прога скомпиляла новую версию ядра, я только одну галочку снял в конфиге. Знаешь, как приятно!)))) Без красноглазия!
<[s]pam> vladgobelen, чем?
<Nor8> [s]pam: Все вирусы нашел? :-D
<Zalexi> skai: нашел! - skypetab.list табы для скайпа.
<[s]pam> а есть резидентные антивирусы на линух?
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Так ты засираешь себе систему и не больше. Ставить из исходников можно более правильным способом. У вас есть для этого инструмент. Спроси у того, кто юзает убунту, я не понмю точно название.
<Nor8> [s]pam: А если подумать?
<skai> Zalexi: тебе разрешение на удаление дать или сам справишься?мне ведь как то пофиг, нашел ты или нет:)
<Zalexi> skai: сам справлюсь. :) благодарю за помощь.
<[s]pam> более правильный инструмент, как я понял - это ./configure, make, checkinstall?
<skai> Zalexi: вот и молодчинка.
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Нет.
 * skai смахнул скупую мужскую слезу...растет сыночка..самостоятелен
<Nor8> s]pam: Более правильный инструмент synaptic )))
<[s]pam> репы?
<vladgobelen> [s]pam:  гугли по словам dpkg source. Тут видимо не помогают.
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Насколько я знаю, там можно даже для каждого пакета свои правила сборки указать.
<[s]pam> ну так checkinstall тоже самое и делает
<[s]pam> тоже пакетик делает, а потом его ставит
<Maverick> Люди а мою кубунту не видно из интернета noip настроен вроде все ок но нельзя зайти
<vladgobelen> Точно, не знал. В любом случае лучше автоматизировать и пользоваться предоставленными создателями дистрибутива инструментами.
<[s]pam> ну это же линуууууххх
<vladgobelen> Нет, это убунту
<[s]pam> обыватели разницы не заметят)
<vladgobelen> Спроси у skai. Он вообще не советует пользоваться ничем, кроме того, что есть после установки дистрибутива, как я понял.
<Maverick> куда копать со своей траблой?
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Провайдер не выдал ли тебе серый ip?
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Роутер есть?
<Maverick> vladgobelen: я же сказал что noip настроен я могу попасть остальніе нет роутера нет
<vladgobelen> noip не спасает от серого адреса
<Maverick> vladgobelen: как нет? я ж чуть раньше все делал и было все ок
<Maverick> vladgobelen: сервер был доступен по нужному адресу
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Для начала стоит проверить всетаки. noip спасает от динамического адреса. Но серый это хуже. При сером на одном адресе висят несколько человек и неизвестно к кому обращаться.
<Maverick> vladgobelen: как проверить?
<vladgobelen> Maverick: спросить у провайдера как минимум. Затем пингуй сервер, если пинг есть - смотри порты. Итд
<skai> vladgobelen: ты не правильно понял.я ж говорю - перечитай учебник :) понимать начнешь
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Извиняюсь, я неправильно понял. Тем что доступно после установки, он тоже не советует пользоваться.
<Maverick> vladgobelen: Команда ping?
<[s]pam> т.е. поставил, выключил, забыл?
<vladgobelen> Maverick: ping -c 10 адрес.сервера (из внешки соответственно пробуй)
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Лучше у него уточнить. Я его не понимаю.
<[s]pam> тут есть сисадмины?
<Maverick> vladgobelen: ping: unknown host rocs.servegame.com
<Maverick> ща стоп
<vladgobelen> прекрасно
<Maverick> не тот серв
<Maverick> пингуется
<AndreX> Maratich: ты ip компа попробуй сначала
<vladgobelen> ip совпадает?
<AndreX> опоздал
<Maverick> vladgobelen: да совпадает
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Если совпадает ip - nmap адрес.сервера
<Maverick> vladgobelen: есть
<vladgobelen> нужные тебе порты открыты?
<Maverick> 3 порта открыто
<vladgobelen> какие?
<Maverick> 80 8080 и 9418
<vladgobelen> дай адрес сервера
<vladgobelen> It works!
<vladgobelen> у тебя все работает
<Maverick> vladgobelen: хм.. спасибо а то я думал в кубунту сразу типа работает защита
<vladgobelen> Нет, там нет фаервола.
<vladgobelen> Maverick: Скорее всего сервис noip не сработал сразу, нужно было подождать.
<Maverick> vladgobelen: да точно фаирвол не помнил как эта штука называлась
<Maverick> а кто подскажет какой лучший стиль гтк отображения ?
<vladgobelen> Maverick: естественно x11-themes/oxygen-gtk
<NGE01> дузи в онлайне! купил новый хард хочу туда перенести линукс(виндовс оставить на старом), как лучше и более безболезненно это сделать?
<vladgobelen> NGE01: cp
<vladgobelen> NGE01: тупо копируй и пропиши загрузчик
<NGE01> vladgobelen: сам пробывал?
<vladgobelen> NGE01: Да.
<NGE01> vladgobelen: как правельно переписать граб?
<vladgobelen> У вас граб2, я с ним не работал.
<NGE01> vladgobelen: на ты! тогда погуглю))))
<[s]pam> чтобы скопировать болвнку на жд можно dd использовать?
<vladgobelen> да
<[s]pam> тогда фс болванки сохранится?
<[s]pam> если dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda2
<vladgobelen> ты про винты?
<vladgobelen> нельзя так делать, разве что винты идеально одинаковые, одного размера
<[s]pam> если диск 700 мб, а жд 1 гб?
<[s]pam> просто хочу п1 оживить реаниматором на основе линух
<vladgobelen> я совсем запутался
<vladgobelen> сд/двд матрицу можно
<vladgobelen> через дд копируешь и маунтом тем же монтируй
<[s]pam> не, мне надо, чтоб затерлась родная фс на винте
<[s]pam> и просто рип болванки
<vladgobelen> если хочешь затереть винт, есть способ проще)
<[s]pam> какой?
<vladgobelen> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<vladgobelen> восстановлению не подлежит
<[s]pam> эт я знаю,я такфлешку реанимировал
<[s]pam> а после этого нужно сделать рип болванки на жд
<NicRim> ,h
<NicRim> Привет всем
<NicRim> есть кто живой?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> !ask > NicRim
<ubuntuhelp> NicRim, please see my private message
<NicRim> Ребят собираюсь ставить на нетбук (Atom455, 2Gb, GMA 3150) ubuntu desktop или ubuntu netbook remix, хотелось узнать, правда ли что нетбук ремикс оптимизирована специально для нетбуков и будет работать лучше чем просто убунту? и в чем принципиальные отличия этих верÑ
<UinstonS> вечер всем
<UinstonS> подскажите как обновица то до 1104, ?)
<alexzulu> NicRim, внешний вид и начальный пакет программ.
<Sergey_IT> !255 > NicRim
<ubuntuhelp> NicRim, please see my private message
<UinstonS> Хотя лучше узнать как откатится до 3 фаирфокса
<UinstonS> 4 фаирфокс убог и тормозит жутко
<NicRim> <alexzulu> тоесть лучше ставить Ubuntu desktop? и настраивать как угодно.
<ferrer3> Добрый вечер. Поскажите пожалуйста. Есть ноут Сони Вайо Y-series со встроенной видео картой Intel GMA HD, так вот в Убунту 10.10 не регулируется яркость - она постоянно на максимуме. Кнопки фн работают, но эффекта никакого. Тот же фиг и с апплетом, и с
<ferrer3> настройкой в электропитании. Подскажите, что можно сделать?
<|Philipp2007|> У меня тоже на intel gma4500 не регулируется. решения не нашел
<ferrer3> а ноут не сони?
<[s]pam> сони сони
<|Philipp2007|> Нет Asus k40ij. Давний баг убунту. Еще с 9.04. Хотя может и видеодрайвера
<ferrer3> Да, походу именно дрова видюшки.
<ferrer3> В пункте Доп драйверы ничего не качается, всё последнее стоит, толку 0.
<|Philipp2007|> ferrer3: доп драйвера это для ati и geforce.
<|Philipp2007|> ferrer3: Это автоматическое скачивание проприетарных драйверов. А интел вроде бы открыла
<ferrer3> может есть какой способ найти последние дрова для интела под линукс?
<|Philipp2007|> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<|Philipp2007|> А потом обновиться попробуй. Должны свежие скачаться
<ferrer3> Прописал, обновления не появились
<|Philipp2007|> Не кто кстати в убунту aircrack-ng не пользуется? У меня почемуто airplay не отправляет пакеты для деаутентификации. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<|Philipp2007|> ferrer3: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade попробуй так.  если не чего не обновиться то у тебя уже установленны.
<Pit> hello
<|Philipp2007|> Поздороваться что ли заходил?))
<ferrer3> В общем, чего-то обновилось, но яркость опять на максимуму... Долго перед таким экраном не просидишь.
<|Philipp2007|> ferrer3: Я тоже не решил проблемы
<A6y> Всем привет! Кто чем рисует схемы локальных компьютерных сетей, типа MS Viso.
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, поищи по инету
<A6y> есть решение - Dia!
<fram> есть счастливые облодатели ati x1250 ? ))))
<Athlon_33_88> Всем привет
<SA4ok> всем привет.
<SA4ok> я с еще одной нубской проблемой: скачал исходники нового audacious (кстати, он что, теперь не винамп-обраный, а типа банши?) и попытался скомпиллировать/установить стандартными средствами выдало следующее:
<SA4ok> nrge@vaio:~/Downloads/11/audacious-2.5.0$ ls
<SA4ok> acinclude.m4       config.guess  COPYING      install-sh        pixmaps
<SA4ok> aclocal.m4         config.h.in   doc          m4                po
<SA4ok> audacious.desktop  config.rpath  Doxyfile     Makefile          README
<SA4ok> audacious.pc.in    config.sub    extra.mk.in  man               src
<SA4ok> audclient.pc.in    configure     GPL2.txt     Mercurial-Access  stamp-h.in
<SA4ok> AUTHORS            configure.ac  GPL3.txt     mkinstalldirs
<SA4ok> buildsys.mk.in     contrib       INSTALL      NEWS
<SA4ok> nrge@vaio:~/Downloads/11/audacious-2.5.0$ make
<SA4ok> Makefile:5: buildsys.mk: Нет такого файла или каталога
<SA4ok> make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `buildsys.mk'.  Останов.
<SA4ok> и вот я не понимаю, configure должен же знать все входящиев состав пакеты.. а тут такое..
<SA4ok> *файлы
<SA4ok> в общем, помогите нубу, а? *дело конечно не жизненнонеобходимое, но все же хотелось бы на будующее значть что делть в такой ситуации
<[Green]> SA4ok: конфиги на paste.pro
<Sergey_IT> а  ./configure что сказал?
<SA4ok> [Green], спасибо) *пошел ковырять что да как
<Athlon_33_88> есть знатоки серверов убунту?
<Athlon_33_88> !Athlon_33_88
<Sergey_IT> это каких?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Athlon_33_88'
<SA4ok> ошибка:
<Athlon_33_88> которые мне с впн сервером на убунте помогут
<SA4ok> configure: error:
<SA4ok> Cannot find libmowgli! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<SA4ok> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<SA4ok> http://www.atheme.org/projects/mowgli.shtml
<SA4ok> *простите,люди.. ступил я...
<vonderer> тыц... товарищи, такая штука происходит. В 10.04 при попытке открыть свойства MPG-файла наутилус тупит в бесконечность
<d-_-b> Добрый день. Возможно, я не по адресу, но тем не менее: есть добрая старая игра Дальнобойщики 2 и Вайн. Как их подружить?
<vonderer> при попытке открыть каким-то другим, кроме умолчательного приложения и сохранить ассоциацию
<vonderer> последняя не сохраняется
<d-_-b> При попытке запуска игруля жалуется, что не найден графический акселератор.
<Sergey_IT> значит не найден... а какой?
<d-_-b> Nvidia MX400, если не ошибаюсь. О 64 мегабайтах памяти=)
<d-_-b> Гугление показало, что пробоема распространенная...
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло
<d-_-b> Кто бы спорил) Да детство вспомнить захотелось, а тут такой косяк...
<Athlon_33_88> Кто силен в настройке убунту сервера?
<Sergey_IT> d-_-b,з аводи в виндах и не мучайся
<vonderer> Athlon_33_88, а что нужно-то?
<d-_-b> Эх.. Противно. Но похож и вправду ничего не поделаешь.
<d-_-b> А если под виртуалкой, стоит ждать больших тормозов?
<Sergey_IT> vonderer, так ясно же - сервер не работает ;)
<UNIm95>  d-_-b не завелось аппаратное ускорение 3д?
<vonderer> я, случаем, не отвалился?
<Athlon_33_88> vonderer,у меня есть убунту сервер,я на нем поднял впн-сервер,все подключается но инета нет у клиентских машин,убунту сервер сам подключается к провайдеру по pptp,iptables отключил,файрвол тоже,менял интерфейсы и eth0 и ppp0
<d-_-b> UNIm95, я так понял, что игра не может определить видеокарту. То есть даже меню не запускается.
<UNIm95> d-_-b в этом случае откатывайся на дебиан5/ub8.04/9.04
<artus> Athlon_33_88, а какой ты фаервол окромя iptables мог отключить еще ? да и в чем сакральный смысл сего дуйства?
<artus> *действа
<d-_-b> UNIm95, это уж больно геморно. Тогда проще под виндами.
<artus> d-_-b, и чем собственно даунгрейд в данном случае поможет?
<UNIm95> d-_-b а какой гемор? создал раздел для старой убунты и подцепил общий /home после восстановил grub2
<d-_-b> UNIm95, жесткий диск в 20 гб... Комп-то старый=) так что второй оси некуда становиться.
<Athlon_33_88>  vonderer ты поможешь?
<UNIm95> d-_-b выноси сведую ось или смотри на дебиана
<d-_-b> Да попробую под виртуалкой сначала, под маздаем,что ли... Сейчас даже даунгрейд не сделать, ибо инет медленный и не скачать дистрибутив даже за ночь.
<vonderer> Athlon_33_88, нет, не работал с vpn-серверами никогда
<Athlon_33_88> а примерно капнуть куда?
<artus> при наличии Nvidia MX400 самое оно игры в виртуалке, ага )
<Athlon_33_88> мож там какойнить NAT подымать надо?
<vonderer> ты его как шлюз использовать хочешь?
<NGE01> artus: да и при наличаи GTX470 в игры под виртуалкой особо не погоняешь:-(
<d-_-b> artus, это точно=) ну, надежда то еще теплится, что fps хоть до 10 доберется))
<Athlon_33_88> <vonderer> нет,я хочу,чтоб мои несколько компов были в инете минуя прокси и роутеры
<vonderer> а ссх-туннель не проще прокинуть?
<Athlon_33_88> я с ним не работал
<vonderer> хотя вейт
<Athlon_33_88> ок
<vonderer> ну как. он как socks-прокси работает. короче не торт, да.
<artus> Athlon_33_88, http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:40906 изучай
<artus> Athlon_33_88, скорее всего у тебя траблы с конфигом сервера ) не роутит он у тебя интернет)
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!!! Как записать консоль в файл? плз)
<Vertrum> Как апплет "конверт" добавить на панель? Я просто хз как его по другому назвать)
<artus> >
<Athlon_33_88> artus конфиг нормальный,на ХР надо было дать общий доступ к подключению
<Athlon_33_88> и все работало
<Athlon_33_88> только там максимум одна учетка
<KOPEIII> Вы не поняли) Как сохранить то что уже на кансоли?
<Athlon_33_88> KOPEIII Выделяешь все ПКМ-копировать
<Vertrum> скопировать, вставить
<Athlon_33_88> artus open vpn не хочу
<artus> !q | KOPEIII
<Athlon_33_88> рассматривал,но остановился на впе
<ubuntuhelp> KOPEIII: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> KOPEIII, не будущее
<KOPEIII> ок спс)
<Vertrum> Ну дык что по поводу "конверта"?
<Athlon_33_88> а что это за аплет такой?
<Vertrum> Блин, от эмпати что ли...
<KOPEIII> Здравствуйте, как сохранить то что уже в кансоле(а не в графическом терминале) в файл?
<KOPEIII> )
<artus> а кто такая "кансоль" ?
<artus> и да, никак )
<Vertrum> Ну конверт, в котором отображаются новые письма, месенджер и прочее...
<Vertrum> Блондинкой себя чувствую :D
<KOPEIII> artus, "CTRL"+"ALT"+"Fn"(где n= от 1 до 6)
<Vertrum>  KOPEIII: пропиши все команды еще раз но уже с ">filename"
<Vertrum> Не вариант?
<artus> Athlon_33_88, http://www.lissyara.su/doc/man/safety/openvpn/
<Sergey_IT> KOPEIII, перепиши на бумажку, не?
<KOPEIII> Vertrum, нет) просто мне надо сохранить в файл именно то что у меня сейчас на первой кансоли
<KOPEIII> Sergey_IT, не вариант, писать много
<Vertrum> KOPEIII:Что ж там у тебя такого? 0_о
<KOPEIII> Vertrum, Ошибки какие то, хотел на форуме спросить
<Vertrum> а через GUI все тоже самое?
<Sergey_IT> KOPEIII, за это время уже половину бы переписал
<Vertrum>  indicator-messages
<Vertrum> Вот название апплета
<Vertrum> А как его на панель воткнуть? %(
<KOPEIII> Sergey_IT, вы не правы) Там пару слов и цифры, цифры....
<Vertrum> Народ, ну помогите ^__^
<Vertrum> Я уже спать хочу -__- И на работу надо, а вопрос нерешенный заснуть не даст >_<
<Vertrum> Все, понял)
<KOPEIII> У меня такая ошибка: "[5573.068528] ata2.01 status: (волнистая вертикальная черта) DRDY ERR (волнистая вертикальная черта)
<KOPEIII> и повторяется с разными числами
<KOPEIII> в кансоли
<Sergey_IT> если цифры растут - это время
<Sergey_IT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=ata2.01+status&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<KOPEIII> нашел косяк) Потрогал свой жесткий диск и чуть не обжегся! От чего такое может быть?
<KOPEIII> и постукивать начал
<Sergey_IT> (11:57:14 PM) http://www.google.ru/search?q=ata2.01+status&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Sergey_IT> KOPEIII, а АТА тебе ни о чем не говорит?
<KOPEIII> я подозревал) поэтому и потрогал)
<KOPEIII> Ни кто не подскажет в чем может быть причина?
<shenmue> легко
<shenmue> обжогся потому что он очень горячий
<KOPEIII> )) Я и спрашивал о причинах такой темпиратуры
<artus> @voice KOPEIII
<shenmue> легко
<artus> KOPEIII, а не полистать ли тебе учебник русского?
<shenmue> закоротило где нибуть
<artus> или просто помирает ) в логи то он упорно смотреть не хочет )
<shenmue> у меня подруга флешкой весь комп сожгла
<shenmue> а унего хард сгорел?
<SAPetrovich> всем доброй ночи
<SAPetrovich> пытаюсь пересобрать ядро на 6 дебиане
<shenmue> зачем?
<SAPetrovich> выдает вот такую ошибку
<SAPetrovich> с целью включить поддержку l7-layer-protocol
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/CzxwYEW7
<SAPetrovich> ошибка выходит при выполнении команды sudo make KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux
<SAPetrovich> никто не знает что за ерунда?
<shenmue> а просто make в /usr/src/linux
<shenmue> от рута ес-но
<SAPetrovich> не пробовал
<SAPetrovich> счас гляну
<shenmue> всмысле в папку пройди
<SAPetrovich> та же история
<shenmue> а пакеты ставил для сборки?
<SAPetrovich> да
<shenmue> тогда гуглим ошибку
<SAPetrovich> гуглил и не раз, ничего путного пока не нашел
<NGE01> как лучше играть Virtualbox или VMware? где лучше результаты?
<A6y> надо тестить
<Sergey_IT> лучше не играть
<A6y> ..а создавать)
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: дети есть?
<Sergey_IT> внучка
<A6y> предпочтение VMware, мощные ребята)
<Sergey_IT> для нее вин есть )
<nikonorr> Поздравьте товарищи, у меня теперь 11.04 !!! Целый год на убунте)))
<A6y> вот это да! ура!
<nikonorr> гыгы
<A6y> и не разу не падала?
<Sergey_IT> nikonorr, сочувствую
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: вот тебя внучка гонит с компа потому что на твоем компе все игры идут без тормазов но только под форточками, и вот тебе постоянно надо ребутиться туда сюда
<nikonorr> 11.04 пару раз за 3 дня юнити падала
<nikonorr> то в трее становились значки нерабочими как то вот по утру
<Sergey_IT> nikonorr, ужас... у меня 10.04 с ноября 2009 ни разу не падала
<mva> NGE01: у меня есть дети
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, она мало играет...
<mva> у меня не было, нет и не будет винды
<mva> вообще
<mva> ЧТО Я ДЕЛАЮ НЕ ТАК?
<nikonorr> у меня 10.10 под мак была правда закошена но тоже не падала, просто побежал за одиннадцатой , может зря
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: а вот мои ещё и деруться кто первый
<Sergey_IT> mva, кричишь ;)
<A6y> я первый месяц сижу на xubunt'e, до этого всю жизнь сидел на винде)
<nikonorr> а я на стуле
<nikonorr> сижу ))
<Sergey_IT> A6y, всё в этом мире приходит и уходит
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, купи им (или себе) отдельный комп
<A6y> эт точно, хотя изначально ставил Debian, но он не встал на мой лаптопчик, т.е. мозгов не хватило)
<nikonorr> а во какой вопрос вспомнил, как сделать в консоли русские буквы чтоб вместо квадратиков? погуглил и все как то простого решения не нашел, ну и долго не искал правда
<mva> Sergey_IT: игровую консоль
<mva> они, внезапно, специально для игр
<Sergey_IT> mva, комп лучше - глядишь и заинтересуются чем-то кроме игр
<nikonorr> там шрифт вроде как поменять надо?
<Nor8> mva: Так и под линуксом много игр работает
<mva> Nor8: капитанишь?
<mva> =)
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: я и так им отдал свой старый кричат старый хлам....
<Nor8> mva:  В смысле?
<mva> Nor8: зачем ты сказал эту фразу? ты думал, что я не знаю, что под линуксом много игр работает?
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: а к консоли стоило бы и телек приобрести, а ой как не хочеться, за него налоги платить
<mva> О_о
<mva> О_О
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, а зачем тебе новый? возьми себе старый, не?
<mva> какие налоги?!?
<A6y> ставим Wine или играем в браузерные игрушки)
<mva> A6y: зачем?
<nikonorr> бросьте ссылочку пожалуста как квадратики из консоли убрать )))
<Nor8>  mva: Некоторые не знают, что они работают ))) Парадоксально, но факт)))
<A6y> но если игра не предназначена для данной ОС, что тогда?
<Nor8> nikonorr: В гугле набрать "руссификация консоли"
<mva> A6y: значит такая игра не нужна
<mva> и да,
<Sergey_IT> nikonorr, console-setup
<mva> mva@note ~ % eix -C game -c|wc -l
<mva> 1450
<mva> ЧЯДНТ?
<A6y> сурово
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: не это не вариант
<nikonorr> во, русификация , понятно. А те решения от 2008 года не устарели? или на консоли не отражается?
<A6y> хочу поиграть в NFS, читаю на коробочке требования - Windows..
<nikonorr> хочу на винде поиграть а читаю на коробке - убунту
<nikonorr> ну спасибо , пойду консоль переводить ))
<nikonorr> я вот не понимаю почему в предыдущих она была руссифицирована а эту чет забыли. Это ж не айс .
<shenmue> что именно?
<nikonorr> да консоль
<shenmue> а что там переводить?
<nikonorr> все решения про русификацию консоли про 2005-6 годы , а тут в 11м вылезла
<nikonorr> квадратики вместо русских букв
<shenmue> cyr набери
<nikonorr> попробую этот кир
<shenmue> я в ребут
<nikonorr> во как все просто, точно русские буквы вылезли
<nikonorr> хреновый убунтовод я,  теперь буду знать . Спасибо , спокойной ночи
<nikonorr> shenmue спас меня своим словом cyr ,проблема решена
<shenmue> запомни на будущее =) это от кирилицы
<nikonorr> да я понял, только не думал что так легко решается
<shenmue> а у меня вообще праздник
<nikonorr> в 10.04 и 10.10 такого не было
<shenmue> драйвера впервые сами поставились
<shenmue> как надо
<nikonorr> а у меня на 11.04 все само поставилось
<shenmue> ну у меня после автоматической установки просто такой неописуемый ...... на экрне бывает
<nikonorr> даже AngryBirds через вайн легко заработал, вот теперь птичек хоть можо подолбать
<shenmue> поэтому всегда вручную ставил
<nikonorr> я когда обновился с 10.10 у меня весь рабочий стол развалился, так и не собрал, пришлось начисто переставлять , и вот пока полет нормальный
<shenmue> потому что бета еще
<shenmue> и вообще проще ос с нуля ставить
<nikonorr> а на финал потом можно обновиться или лучше всетаки опять заново скачать ?
<shenmue> нужные кнфиги из хоум скопипастить а остальные затереть
<shenmue> nikonorr	сама обновится
<nikonorr> да мне кажется она уже ненамного от финала будет отличаться
<Sergey_IT> в количесве багов
<nikonorr> сейчас стабильно работает, не считая мелочей. Вот скрипт нашел как вернуть в трей значки приложений, уже легче
<Nor8> nikonorr: Версия ядра какая?
<nikonorr> 2.6.38-8
<Nor8> nikonorr: Fusion icon запускается, не падает? Или ты компизом не пользуешься?
<nikonorr> я пробовал , когда запускаю падает компиз
<shenmue> у меня компиз работал на 11
<Nor8> Падал у меня регулярно
<nikonorr> и когда gxneur запускаю у меня становится половина трея нерабочая.Только с календаря налево если мышкой вести тогда они работают
<nikonorr> но это кажется после скрипта , я сделал чтобы значки скайпа , пиджина были в трее видны, и помоему после этого стала такая вот штука
<nikonorr> хотя вот сейчас пока работают, надолго ли не знаю
<nikonorr> а вобщем то мне нравится unity, особенно управления окнами с клавы очень удобно , и форму и размер меняют, положение , не хуже куба впринципе
<Nor8> А кто скажет, зачем они в 11.04 добавили процесс zeitgeist? Чем он так хорош?
<nikonorr> ну наверно судя по описанию процесса чтобы приложения собирали статистику и подстраивались под пристрастия пользователя . может в рекламных целях например. Или не?
<nikonorr> чтобы быстрей найти то что тебя интересует, наверно так
<sharikoff> ink|off|ZNC: тут?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-20
<demoss> hello
<RStyler> всем привет
<XuMuK> кому нить надо прогу которая грузит проц на 100%))* мне просто для експеремента нужна была))
<artus> XuMuK, make -j 16 ))
<XuMuK> artus, и чо делает?))
<artus> загрузит мало не покажется )
<artus> сборка в 16ть потоков )
<XuMuK> ну ка))
<XuMuK> так там надо чо то собирать, не?
<artus> ну че нить
<artus> хочеш сказать у тя под рукой нет чего собрать? )
<XuMuK> а тут просто запускаешь бинарник 9 килокайтовый и ппц))
<XuMuK> дешево и сердито))*
<artus> хее... есть проще )
<artus> XuMuK, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null пару тройку процесов запусти)
<artus> да и в репах cpuburn есть )
<XuMuK> ето всё многа букв))
<artus> это все есть под рукой )
<artus> и ненадо никакие непонятные бинарники запускать)
<XuMuK> ну мне то он понятен)
<XuMuK> сам напесал)
<artus> ога) вот сначала пишуть сами, собирають в бинарники , и раздають направо-налево)
<XuMuK> ну тебе могу исходнег дать))
<artus> XuMuK, #!/bin/sh
<artus>  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null &
<artus>  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null &
<artus>  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null &
<artus> exit 0
<artus> XuMuK, добавить dd по желанию) когда надоест нагружать killall dd )))
<artus> ато пишут чей то , компеляють )
<XuMuK> чо то одно ядро грузануло а второе нифига
<artus> XuMuK, http://itmages.ru/image/view/171912/7c43e2f8
<XuMuK> artus, http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303255951_c4d2850b2e.png
<artus> XuMuK, дык 1н dd на 1но ядро )
<artus> еще запускай  )
<XuMuK> я в скрипте раз 6-7 прописал для
<artus> через & ?
<artus> ну у меаботаеть )
<XuMuK> да, работает)
<artus> ну вот )
<XuMuK> тока вот для винды такой вариант не прокатит))
<XuMuK> я то на си++ написал))
<XuMuK> есть которая грузит, а есть которая вапще комп вещает))
<XuMuK> перестает отвечать) только хард резет спасает))
<artus> в венде?
<XuMuK> и в ней тоже
<XuMuK> смотря под чо компилять
<onoez_omg> как так выходит, что nouveau будучи в блеклисте всё равно подгружается и что делать-то?
<onoez_omg> почему оно оверрайдит стандарт и всё равно подгружает драйвер, который находится в блеке
<onoez_omg> дикость
<XuMuK> sudo echo "blacklist nouveau">>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf&&sudo reboot
<onoez_omg> уже
<onoez_omg> иначе бы не приходил
<XuMuK> а модуль вугружать не пробовал?
<onoez_omg> ну он используется
<onoez_omg> как я его выгружу
<onoez_omg> фреймбуфер и всё такое наверное
<onoez_omg> иксы лежат
<XuMuK> просто
<onoez_omg> XuMuK, как?
<onoez_omg> эмм
<onoez_omg> это просто нонсенс чтобы модуль который прописан в блек листе подгружался
<XuMuK> а может он у тя не модулем, а в ядро вкомпилен? не может быть? ядро не сам собирал?
<XuMuK> тада ему похеру на блеклисты
<onoez_omg> не сам
<onoez_omg> всё стоковое
<onoez_omg> ну какбы понятно что десктоп операционка, но чтобы такие вещи
<onoez_omg> это просто жесть
<onoez_omg> пойду сделаю апдейт инитрамфс
<XuMuK> может через иксорг его подгружает
<XuMuK> попробуй выгрузи его...
<onoez_omg> нет
<onoez_omg> если бы не попробовал - не пришёл бы
<onoez_omg> наверное он теперь в ядре запилен
<XuMuK> sudo modprobe -r nouveau&&sudo modprobe -a nvidia
<onoez_omg> пойду в грубе выключу как-нибудь поищу как
<onoez_omg> модуль используется
<XuMuK> так ты вместо него другой подгрузишь
<onoez_omg> ба, да я такой не один
<onoez_omg> пойду гуглы читать
<onoez_omg> не проканывает
<onoez_omg> всё
<onoez_omg> в груб надо лечить
<onoez_omg> но это вообще фокус тот ещё
<XuMuK> а у тя чо было то, разрешение фреймбуфера столь неправильное?
<onoez_omg> нет
<onoez_omg> драйвер у меня был неправильный, nouveau
<onoez_omg> а эти костыли которые дрова там сами ставят не хотели работать
<XuMuK> ну он у всех по дефолту не правильный))
<onoez_omg> вот и плохо
<onoez_omg> и там не написана версия правильного в костыле
<onoez_omg> только чтож теперь после обновлений ядра дописывать в загрузчик в опцию каждый раз =((
<onoez_omg> печально
<XuMuK> в /etc/default/grub пропиши и оно каждый раз в новую менюшку грубая автоматом будет добавлять...
<onoez_omg> а точно
<onoez_omg> спс
<XuMuK> нзчт
<sharikoff> пщщ
<XuMuK> sharikoff, пыщь пыщь попячсо 1!1адын))*
<demoss> sharikoff: дарова )
<demoss> XuMuK: йо _)
<sharikoff> ку
<jlewka> всем доброе утро)
<aurodionov>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<aurodionov> доброе время суток всем
<Dimka> ссылка на файл в liinux не есть обычный файл?
<rapidsp> сам то как думаешь?
<Dimka> незнаю
<Dimka> я знаю про .desktop
<rapidsp> в никсах все - файлы :)
<Dimka> причем если программу открыть ссылкой, то рабочий каталог передаётся тот, где находится эта ссылка...
<rapidsp> дада
<Dimka> тогда как открыть её gedit'ом?
<rapidsp> ссылку?
<Dimka> да
<Dimka> как .desktop например
<rapidsp> имхо никак
<rapidsp> каким нить хекседитором
<Dimka> значит ето файл не обычный...
<rapidsp> значит не обычный
<rapidsp> в таких случаях обычно возникает предательский вопрос - а зачем? :)
<Dimka> изменить адрес, либо иконку
<Dimka> как в desktop
<rapidsp> иконку то он наследует от файла на который указывает
<rapidsp> делай .desktop, имхо симлинк не для этого
<Dimka> еще вопрос, как сделать чтоб desktop наследовал иконку?
<rapidsp> а вот про это я ваще ниче не знаю :)
<Dimka> тогда погуглю
<BdD> Привет всем!
<Dimka> что означает Icon=0404_Emperor.0?
<Dimka> обычно это путь к иконке
<BdD> Меня кто нибудь слышит?
<aurodionov> слышу ,ток не знаю что енто
<bggooo> Кто пользуется на Acpire One d250  убунтой, подскажите нет ли глюков с Wi-Fi? :)
<bggooo> а то достался мне тут зверь, проили на него немного пивка, заменил все что можно было поменять, заводится хорошо, работает тоже ничего, но wi-fi пропадает переодически, вот незнаю в чем проблема или в софте или в железяках :)
 * Abbattar железо можно проверить на др. компе (?)
<bggooo> эм,  Кто пользуется на Acpire One d250  убунтой, подскажите нет ли глюков с Wi-Fi? :) это было до твоего входа
<bggooo> Abbattar,
<Abbattar> ?
<bggooo> как бы немного проблемотично)
<Abbattar> у меня тож acer, но ви-фи не пользуюсь
<Abbattar> не знау
<BdD> МЕНЯ СЛЫШАТ?
<alexzulu> BdD, не кричи.
<BdD> Я  не кричу =)
<alexzulu> всё написаное капсом является криком.
<BdD> Кто такое сказал?
<alexzulu> есть такое старое правило в ирк.
<SergeyIT>  BdD, прежде чем войти надо правила читать
<BdD> irc.
<BdD> Читалю
<BdD> Читал.
<SergeyIT> !enter > BdD
<ubuntuhelp> BdD, please see my private message
<BdD> Вот решил Ubuntu поставить , жду 11.04.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Все правильно. Он кричит, чтобы раздубить всех. Вполне обоснованное применение.
<SergeyIT>  BdD, плохо читал
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: разбудить*
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, 1 раз правильнее )
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, ну разбудил. а смысл? ведь вопроса неа а есть только констатация факта.
<alexzulu> *нет
<BdD> Все кинуклись на меня.
 * alexzulu медлителен. только проснулся.
<vladgobelen> BdD: ну так.. налететь стаей и заклевать новчичка - святое дело у "гуру".. Ты лучше бы вопрос задавал сразу))
<SergeyIT> BdD, тяжело в  ученье....
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, где ты тут гуру видишь?
<BdD> Стоит ли переходить сWin на Ubuntu
<alexzulu> BdD, играть любишь?
<BdD> Нет. Мне нужен IDE для  C++ , и поддержка модема ZTE
<vladgobelen> BdD: Если любишь играть, стоит.. Тут можно достичь большей производительности и пинга меньшего. Если нужно работать в офисе с документами и прочим - нет.
<SergeyIT> BdD, а для чего С++
<SergeyIT> ?
<alexzulu> модем работает. ну по крайней мере у меня точно работает.
<vladgobelen> BdD: а уж для с++ тут полное раздолье..
<vladgobelen> BdD: тут вся система на нем только и разговаривает
<BdD> Я его изучаю
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, смотря во что играть.в контру и сталкера тень чернобыля ещё пойдёт а во чтото серьёзное нет смысла.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: В контру и на винде можно. А вот для серьезного нужны ресурсы.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Или тот же вов.. Там очень важен пинг и фпс
<Abbattar> BdD ИДЕ'ек всяких полно
<BdD> А билайновский модем заработает на Ubuntu?
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, вот и вывод сам собой напрашивающийся. линь не тгровая система.
<torpeda> заработает
<BdD> Я в Виртуалке пробовал ,нет.
<alexzulu> BdD, разлоченный да. неразлоченный это целый чемодан проблем.
<BdD> 2 минуты - рвеьт соеденение.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Пинг на лине в вов меньше, фпс выше до трех раз
<torpeda> неразлоченный у меня тоже работал
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Так что не сказал бы..
<Abbattar> BdD ZTE работает норм
<BdD> Как разлочить?
<aleksei> всем привет
<alexzulu> vladgobelen, кризис тот же запусти без танцев с бубном.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: недели две назад второй запускал
<vladgobelen> И да, в нем тоже фпс выше.
<vladgobelen> alexzulu: Кстати он уже есть в плейонлинукс
<alexzulu> ппц. всё теперь от игрунов никуда не деться.:)
<alexzulu> я модем перепрошивал.
<alexzulu> жрёт любую симку.
<BdD> Как перепрошить модем?
<aurodionov> BdD, надо искать два кода ,первый отлочить мопед ,второй для прошивки ,можно вежливо спросить у производителя ,раньше давали
<BdD> А когда код есть , как перепрошить? 0_о
<aurodionov> BdD, или нпросить коды по имею на форумах по ремонту мобил , иногда раздают даром
<aurodionov> прошивается это чудо кажись ток под форточками
<aurodionov> BdD, у Вас какая моделька мопеда
<BdD> ZTE MF 180
<aurodionov> BdD, щас гляну
<aurodionov> BdD, http://www.mobile-files.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=816  тут вагон по отлоку модемов
<aurodionov> BdD, и коды можно попросить на этом-же форуме
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/ работает?
<aurodionov> похоже что нет
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Как и кде и хфсе луки
<shenmue> почему так часто и все вместе причем
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/660.png это эпидемия
<shenmue> да на хабр мне пофигу
<vladgobelen> хватай пока свободен)
<BdD> Прикольно...
<shenmue> на него ж пройти можно все равно
<BdD> Всем доброе утро ) Без паники - скоро сайт заработает. Домен был  продлен, сейчас дело за реакцией регистраторских днс - что-то он тупит.  На всякий случай, пропишите в файле hosts адреса 62.213.71.224 или  62.213.71.228
<BdD> Спим.
<BdD> 0_о
<alexzulu> работаем.
<BdD> Аааааааа.
<BdD> Я один в школе учусь 0_0
<shenmue> либо ты настолько крут что у тебя есть целая школа где учат тебя одного либо у вас там все местные дети долбодятлы а ты ботан
<BdD> Как сказал нашь директор про меня (цитата из Skype :Бельченко ,ты гений троешник , уникальный вид "
<shenmue> http://www.linuxmint-art.org/ тоже не работает =(
<BdD> Нас захватывают.....
<alexzulu> это провокация стива!!!
<BdD> ЛУчше бы у Вк срок домена истек. Сколько бы народу на улицы вышло..
<vladgobelen> да не дай бог
<alexzulu> всекте вечен!!!
<vladgobelen> столько идиотов на улицах.. Людей с отклонениями лучше держать в одном месте и увлекать чем-то безобидным.
<BdD> да ну...Только музяка и все...
<Abbattar> Хелпните пжлст: что-то qutIM2  лагает с кодировкой в , если я не ошибаюсь CP1251 (Cyrillic) - это тоже, что win.1251?
<Abbattar> *IRC
<vladgobelen> то же
<BdD> смесь English с русским ,жесть
<vladgobelen> юзай utf-8
<Abbattar> ща гляну
<BdD> <irc></irc>
<Abbattar> ���������� ������� ������ � ����� ��� �������! - такая вот хреновина
<psineo> Добре здрасте
<BdD> Привет
<psineo> Как у всех настроение?
<BdD> Отличнлоооооо
<psineo> горю желанием решить один наболевший вопрос.
<BdD> давай
<BdD> 8-)
<psineo> я часто учавствую в трансляциях, реже как зритель, так вот при постоянной ровной скорости соединения, проигрывание носит плавающий характер
<psineo> ругими словами постоянно приостанавливается потом возобновляется
<yurau> это  все?
<UNIm95> ekranna9 klaviatyra zlo
<UNIm95> rasskladky ne perekly4aet
<shenmue> bu go ga
<UNIm95> shenmue:sam takoi
<yurau> UNIm95: используй utf-8
<UNIm95> yurau ispolzy}o no ekranna9 klaviatyra ne perekly4aet rasskladki. i applet rasskladki toge
<yurau> UNIm95: тебя скоро кикнут с канала. пиши тогда по английски :)
<nAgoHaK> добры день
<yurau> да
<renigat> привет
<renigat> люди подскажите от чего может жутко глючить флеш плеер
<shenmue> от грибов
<renigat> стоит ubuntu 10.10 флеш от добе последний, дрова на Видео АМД пропритарные, в флеш плеере видео тормозит (идет заметно медленее чем должно) иногда вообще он отказывается работать
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> глючит и тормозит разные вещи вообще то
<renigat> в моем случае и "глючит" и "тормозит"
<SergeyIT> ку
<shenmue> re
<shenmue> SergeyIT ты блоги читаешь?
<SergeyIT> нет
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, может кто поможет. Имею apache + svn при закачки svn файлов получаю такую ошибку .htaccess': 403 Forbidden. Как бороться с этим :?
<ck801> staff_nowa:  проверть кто прописан в htaccess
<forbrik> 123
<shenmue> поехали!
<SergeyIT> о чем молчим?
<shenmue> британские ученные выяснили что в убунту нету рута
<shenmue> откапал красивый стишок про слаку =)
<keros> Раз уж все молчат, можно офтоп?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Првет
<shenmue> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто уже сравнивал по быстродействию kde4 vs gnome3 ?Огласите результат
<shenmue> 6.1 / 5.1 в пользу победителя
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: кто победил?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<shenmue> победитель
<keros> К.О?
<shenmue> Я.Х.
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: ты если по делу не пишешь то лучше промолчи
<Noob> Всем привет, решил слезть с окон, и перейти на Убунту, как самый приятный(как мне пока кажеться) продукт под никсом, так вот вопрос:в 10.10 уже встроенная поддержка NTFS дисков или нет?
<shenmue> ну а что за глупость спрашиваешь? гном отфигурялить можно так что он будет жрать оп меньше чем lxde
<shenmue> Noob есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> я спросил конкретно. и не глупость
<Noob> спс, и еще один ^_^ что лучше использовать для мультибута?
<Noob> для загрузки и хп и убунты
<shenmue> ну граб. он сам поставиться
<shenmue> хотя можно и загрузчиком винды пользоваться
<Noob> из под винды это через boot.bin c записью в boot.ini?
<shenmue> да там там танцевать приходится. граб лучше
<Noob> А Acronis OS Selector, м?
<markmx> итак приветствую
<shenmue> Noob забуть
<markmx> =) есть сия кнструкция - RedirectMatch (.*).html http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blabla.com$1.html как бы мне исклюить редирект если в адресе конкретная страница? например sliv? понимаю что не по теме канала, но сервак на убунте) ) )
<UNIm95> Вернул клаву )))
<markmx> была залапана строительной пеной?
<UNIm95> Noob:  оправдываешь свой нак
<UNIm95> markmx: не тв другом компе просто
<markmx> нак =) ) )  занесите в матлист =)
<UNIm95> ксо
<UNIm95> ник
<Noob> UNIm95 так я спецом ник  прописал, чтобы вопросы были адекватными)
<UNIm95>  Noob: линь ставит свой загрузчик. не парься он сразу найдёт вин7/хр/макос и пропишет в меню выбора операционной системы
<markmx> предварительно удалив вин, мак и хп =) ну для профилактики
<Noob> И буквально последние вопросы какая оболочка подойдет лучше для ознакомления с ОСью,под 10.10 гном или под нарвалом Юнити?
<Noob> markmx мне то пох нехай удаляет, бабье только потом сожрет =)
<UNIm95> Noob гном 2.3*. про юнайти http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30273
<markmx> kfy dthytvcz are htlbhtrnfv
<markmx> лан вернемся к редиректам
<markmx> =) помогите ато помирает сайтег
<Noob> с вопросами куда я дел их контактики и моимиры
<UNIm95> markmx добей его. рм рф он просит
<SergeyIT> Noob, консоль
 * UNIm95 рад с маткадом под линь
<markmx> так сайта нету давно прсото надо средиректить всех страждущих на кеш гугла
<UNIm95> markmx сделай страницу с большой надписью идите в кэш гугла
<markmx> все... ненадо уже =) средиректил всех на порнуху =) на тубике
<Noob> UNIm95 фенкс за линк
<markmx> RedirectMatch (.*).html и все же давай те решим трабл RedirectMatch (.*^sliv).html  - исключит редирект при наличие слова sliv в строке?
<UNIm95> Noob ты точно нуб
<Noob> Ненуачо)
<markmx> нуб ставь xfce4 и будешь как я... =)
<Noob> Я так сказать хочу преобщиться к сообществу никсов, а вы...*пичалька*
<Noob> Эт ладно я еще сейчас спрашиваю, вы представьте что будет когда я ее поставлю....я зажгу на этом канале)))
<shenmue> Noob	ставь 10.04 гном
<SergeyIT> +1
<shenmue> гном это не ты а это рабочее окружение
<Dimka> акак сейчас поставить Unity?
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/ потом идем сюда и читаем все буквы какие только найдешь
<Dimka> есть  deb'ы?
<shenmue> Dimka она в репах есть
<Noob> Я практически понимаю что такое гном,юнити  и читирую "xfce4" )))
<Noob> *цитирую
<markmx> фигасе, читер в xfce4
<markmx> спидхак есть?
<shenmue> ну я не знаю в чем дело но  xfce4 у меня тормозит еще хуже чем кеды
<Noob> ВХ и аймбот)
<z13> godmode only
<markmx> менюхак нужен еще
<Noob> мультихак by codehook.com
<Noob> Последний вопросик, wine  нормально работает?) *в глобальном плане*
<shenmue> вайн это костыль
<SergeyIT> нет
 * Noob *скоро будет отращивать бороду*
<Noob> лет так через 5, как раз 25 будет, солидно выглядеть буду
<Dimka> там только netbook edition, правильно?
<shenmue> Dimka а ты юнити искал?
<Dimka> в центре приложений
<Dimka> и на ппа
<Dimka> там тока исходники
<shenmue> в синаптике
<shenmue> в 10.10 оно есть
<Dimka> смысле?
<Noob> Всех благодарю кто отвечал на вопросы и ржал, спасибо, Сегодня буду ставить, а у вас прибавиться один юзер который нихера не понимает =) Всем доброго Дня.Счастливо.
<markmx> стой...
<markmx> запомни - eax это аккумуятор =) ) )
<markmx> эх... не услышал
<shenmue> Dimka sudo apt-get install unity
<ck801> да уж не счастливо.. будет частым гостем на канале :)
<markmx> незнает он что для установки линупзда надо в совершенстве владеть ассмом
<markmx> с хексовыми вставками
<shenmue> я не владею этим
<UNIm95> markmx: не линукса а генты
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1014/
<Dimka> по запросу unity только пакет netbook edition
<crazymouse> Почему в Pytty перестал работать TAB при наборе команд?
<UNIm95> vladgobelen и?
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Да так)
<UNIm95> vladgobelen твой список?
<UNIm95> vladgobelen геймер?
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Нет, это игры в репо генту.. А вот ассму я тут так и не видел.
<UNIm95> vladgobelen смотри позицию 572
<crazymouse> уточню когда типа sudo apt-g <жмем TAB и ничего не происходит>
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> 882 смотрим
<vladgobelen> 470
<UNIm95> vladgobelen: 882 и что?
<vladgobelen> вот такое вот забавное репо
<go8765> помогите пожалуста запустить ubuntu . вот что пишет http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303294327_d05bc521ce.jpeg
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: ничего ничего.. Зато процент компиляторов в дружественной убунту намного больше) Напишешь себе сам игры
<vladgobelen> go8765: Ядро пересобирал?
<vladgobelen> go8765: Что вообще делал перед ошибкой?
<go8765> vladgobelen: я попытался реализовать вход без логин менеджера
<go8765> по этому ману...
<vladgobelen> нажми там контрол+альт+F1
<vladgobelen> заходит в консоль?
<go8765> http://buntu.ru/wiki/index.php?title=OpenBox
<go8765> vladgobelen: не только заходит но и после startx даже запускает раб.стол
<vladgobelen> прекрасно
<go8765> но в нём не работает мышка и непонятное разрешение
<vladgobelen> для начала объясню как нужно было сделать
<vladgobelen> go8765: Нужно было выпилить из системы gdm и поставить тот же стартх в автостарт, если так хочется
<go8765> vladgobelen: gdm я удалил
<vladgobelen> ну и запускал бы стартх
<go8765> и заодно остальные логин менеджеры
<vladgobelen> а теперь как искать что ты именно удалили или сломал я не знаю..
<go8765> vladgobelen: я ж говорю - что я делал по ману вроде всё
<vladgobelen> ага.. тоесть ты с минимума ставил
<go8765> vladgobelen: кстати - почему когда я выбираю в грабе режим восстановления - то штифты - квадратики ?
<go8765> vladgobelen: ты-прав, нет
<vladgobelen> русские символы?
<go8765> vladgobelen: походу - да. русские
<vladgobelen> ну их он врядли увидит.. по крайней мере я про такое не слышал
<go8765> vladgobelen: я думаю гдм из консоли поставить назад
<go8765> vladgobelen: кто он ?
<vladgobelen> впринципе ман устаревший
<vladgobelen> я про граб.. граб врядли увидит русские симовлы
<go8765> vladgobelen: дык как сделать ширифты ? а то я не могу понять как консоль там выбрать
<go8765> vladgobelen: а как на английские сменить ?
<vladgobelen> эм.. стоп.. символы в том, что ты редактировал или в хелпах граба?
<go8765> vladgobelen: я перезагружаю комп, дохожу до места выбора ядра,
<go8765> выбираю ядро и рековер мод
<vladgobelen> ну
<go8765> и вижу синенькое вроде окошко с квадратиками вместо шрифтов
<go8765> и пару англ слов...
<go8765> и не могу понять какой пункт выбрать чтобы попасть в консоль - начинается перезагрузка...
<vladgobelen> блин, никогда не включал рекавери мод.. Даже не представляю что там. Нужно смотреть по контексту
<vladgobelen> попробуй метод научного тыка или документацию читать
<go8765> ок
<renigat> кто-нибдь пробовал запустить minecraft на ubuntu 10.10
<renigat> уменя запускается лаунчер воожу логин и черное окно? никто не сталкивался с таким? (яву и удалял и обновлял)
<vladgobelen> запусти из консоли и смотри что пишет
<renigat> не старутет из кончоли
<renigat> на вот эту команду java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<renigat> Выдает вот это:
<renigat>  renigat@phantom:~$ java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<renigat> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame
<renigat> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<renigat> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<renigat> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<renigat> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<renigat> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<renigat> 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
<renigat> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
<renigat> Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame. Program will exit.
<shenmue> 1paste
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<vladgobelen> renigat: хм, а других версий нету?
<renigat> версий игры?
<renigat> игры есть 4 версии все одинаково не работают
<renigat> запускал под вином, все работает но глючит
<renigat> java -Xms100M -Xmx500M -classpath jinput.jar:lwjgl.jar:lwjgl_util.jar:minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=natives  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft вот этой командой запускается но при загрузке фатл ерор выскакивает
<renigat> вот выхлоп http://paste.ubuntu.com/596490/
<psineo> Здравствуй народ!
<renigat> привет
<psineo> Вот спросить хочу, мож и подскажет коллективный разум
<psineo> бум! есть кто?
<renigat> ?
<psineo> Вопрос, нужно - что то на подобие этой программы только с видеочатом - нужно чтоб люди следили за деятельностью, так и клиентов побберу
<psineo> желательно наличие иностранцев (майл) загнулся - чат вырезали
<renigat> а чем скайп не устраивает?
<psineo> там нет того чтоб люди сами могли находить, и смотрели массово а не тет - на тет
<renigat> в виндовой версии есть
<renigat> в линуксовой не знаю
<psineo> <renigat>  речь ведёшь о Скайпе?
<renigat> ага
<psineo> а как там. не вопрос под вайном запущу
<renigat> в последней версии добавили поддержку видео конфиренций с большим числом пользователей
<psineo> а можно как обновить скайп - ну там репо или чего. (я просто не сильно далёк) I386 ubuntu
<renigat> все по обычной схеме создаем конференцию остальные к ней конектятся
<psineo> только друзья или все кому не лень?
<renigat> я не знаю под линуксом есть эта фищка или нет т.к. версии совсем разные
<renigat> все
<psineo> хорошо, а как вообще проверить наличие новой версии
<renigat> скайп доступен из вшитых репозитариев
<renigat> запусти sudo apt-get install skype
<psineo> он установлен
<psineo> просто проверить наличие новой
<renigat> если есть новая то убунта тебе сообщит :)
<renigat> если есть обновления
<renigat> запусти менеджер обновлений
<psineo> так репо скайпа нет
<psineo>  как сообщит
<renigat> как это нетъ
<renigat> а ты его откуда взял?
<psineo> с сайта качал deb пакетом
<renigat> я тавил из апта без каких либо заморочек с репами
<NGE01> <psineo> ставить из реп лучше если хочешь обновляться
<psineo> не спорю но где реп взять?
<psineo> есть новая версия - а вот слизать можно только пакетом
<[v-8]_jupiter> psineo: скачай новую версию и обнови вручную
<psineo> cutecom пользовался кто ею?
<ubuser> кто нибуть знает как в убунту убрать в окнах в правом нижнем углу треугольник, за который нужно тянуть для изменения размера окон?
<ubuser> он у меня налазит на элементы програм в окне
<ck801> "элементы программ в окне" что это
<ubuser> элементы это кпопка статуса внизу в gajim
<ubuser> ползунок масштаба в nautilus elementary
<ubuser> они перекрываются "треугольником"
<ubuser> искал в gconf-editor, ничего не нашел
<aleksei> можно ли с помощью софта построить из уже существующей БД E-R модель со связами???
<aleksei> может кто-то уже такое проделывал? )
<ubuser> узнал что этот треугольник - это "мертвая зона", нововведение в убунту 11.04 "Почти у каждого окошка внизу справа появилась “мертвая зона”, на которую не залезает полоса прокрутки. Теперь не нужно прицеливаться для изменения размеров окна:"
<ubuser> вопрос как ее убрать
<ubuser> нововведение блин
<bosyak> привет всем
<BdD> Привет
<bosyak> Подскажите, если для десктопа выбирать, что поставить, Дебиан 6 или Убунту 10.4?
<ubuser> подожди еще 8 дней и ставь убунту 11.04
<BdD> 11,04 сразу русская?
<bosyak> ubuser: ну 11.04 это точно аркада будет!? Помышляю поставить 10.10... и то, долго-ли ее будут обновлять?!
<bosyak> там же следом выйдет 11.10?
<ubuser> я поставил на ноут 11.04 бета1, проблем почти не было
<bosyak> в октябре видимо :)
<BdD> Я задал вопрос
<aleksei> BdD:  ну вооьще-то язык можно при установке выбрать ...
<BdD> Так локализацая сразу русская?
<ubuser> ставис с флешки 700 мб, то сначала была английская, а языковые пакеты доустановил
<SUFLEX> при наборе в адресной строке ФФ цвета текста автокомплите подогнаны так , что ничего не видно. как поменять цвета
<SUFLEX> в списке автокомплита
<nikonorr> чейт часть индикаторов в панели не пашет в 11.04
<SergeyIT> nikonorr, то ли еще будет
<nikonorr> согласен ))
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, тему менял?
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  из -за браузера?
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, гнома?
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  я понял. зачем мне это просто?
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  из за ФФ менять тему
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, ты тему менял??
<psineo> Здрасте
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:   конечно
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, вот поэтому и проблема
<psineo>  подскажите какие права дать ubuntu юзеру чтоб он мог usb устройства подключать - так как накопители не подключаются - нужна авторизация
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  я знаю почему проблема. знал. но я не спросил причину
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, ставь дефолтную
<nikonorr> SUFLEX убунту знает какая тема тебе нужна , не спорь
<SUFLEX> может ваще винду поставить и не париться? но я нашел решение
<SUFLEX> надо в стилях указать
<psineo> в какую грауппу добавить пользователя? (простите за повтор)
<nikonorr> вот у меня не выключается с кнопки Завершение. Только через poweroff или shutdown
<psineo> <nikonorr> это баг от lubuntu я уже попался
<go876543> vladgobelen: вообщем поставил я гдм из консоли , оно мпредложило выбрать мне между гдм и слимом (который уже не установлен в системе). я выбрал гдм и у меня всё запустилось, кроме опенбокса, который я запустил из консоли. правда звук так и не
<go876543> появился...
<vladgobelen> go876543: Звук нужно настраивать. Или смотри микшер или переставь алса
<go876543> vladgobelen: со звуком у меня давняя история уже (после установки драйвера риалтек. микшер альсы к примеру у меня не запускается вообще)
<go876543> vladgobelen: походу у меня перестало как-то видеть карту звуковую...
<vladgobelen> хех.. тогда хз
<SUFLEX> звуковая карта стала просто невидимой наверно
<vladgobelen> проверь чтобы у алса была поддержка твоей карты..
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/674.png вон видишь сколько всего отключаемого.. может и у тебя подержки просто нет по умолчанию
<go876543> vladgobelen: из коробки всё работало , это после установки дров такое
<vladgobelen> кстати, что интересно - у меня они не установлены, но звук есть
<go876543> vladgobelen: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa в этом мане я остановился на 9 пункте
<go876543> до него всё прошло вроде без ошибок
<vladgobelen> проще всего наверное переставить с сохранением /home
<go876543> vladgobelen: от этого я уже ухожу сколько могу.... хочу разобраться всё-таки..
<go876543> vladgobelen: ты не мог бы посмотреть мои окошки альсаконфа ?
<vladgobelen> да я то что могу сказать..
<vladgobelen> http://vl-up.tk показывай
<go876543> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303302167_babb21b0d9.png
<go876543> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303302183_1cf375cd2a.png
<go876543> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303302195_49acb5e48b.png
<go876543> в той последовательности
<go876543> в которой они появляются
<psineo> здрасте
<vladgobelen> и проверка не проходит?
<go876543> в последнем окошке я не знаю что выбирать
<marfx000> Cpu0  :  3.2%us,  5.6%sy,  0.0%ni,7379222.5%id,-7379131.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<marfx000> Cpu1  :  4.2%us,  8.4%sy,  0.0%ni,5457714.0%id,-5457626.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<marfx000> зачёт :)
<nikonorr> psineo: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=60120.0  может этот линк тебе поможет с правами
<go876543> если это названия карточек то моей там нет
<go876543> vladgobelen: и вот соответственно что он говорит на альсамикшер go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$ alsamixer Не удаётся открыть микшер: Нет такого файла или каталога
<vladgobelen> переустанови его
<go876543> vladgobelen: я так понимаю что альсамикшер входит в состав пакета альса-утилс который по тому иану устанавливается-соответственно переустанавливать его нет смысла.... (в синаптике по крайней мере я не нашёл пакет альсамикшер, только его гуи)
<go876543> *ману
<vladgobelen> Логично. Значит переставь алса-утилс
<vladgobelen> и поставь  media-sound/gnome-alsamixer просто так, а вдруг что и выйдет
<ydz> Добрый день
<ydz> У меня что-то случилось с хардом, при первом полключении к компу в dmesg даже не было сообщения об этом, при следующем подключении выдал http://pastebin.com/EdeziAfs
<ydz> ооочень большое сообщения такого типа
<ydz> что это может быть?
<vladgobelen> купи новый винт
<ydz> а с этим что делать
<ydz> что с ним?
<go876543> vladgobelen: вот что выдало при переустановки альсаутилс http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303303037_0c2287dd6e.png
<vladgobelen> ну что я могу сказать
<vladgobelen> что-то у тебя конкретно покоцано
<vladgobelen> переставь таки
<go876543> vladgobelen:  а что он имел ввиду http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6033509?lastmod=1300737993826#comment-6036163 ?
<go876543> что за ядра 7
<go876543> *?
<vladgobelen> он имел в виду, что когда ты обновился, из ядра могли выпилить твою звуковуху
<vladgobelen> и попросил глянуть cat /proc/asound/cards и lsmod
<go876543> vladgobelen: может и у меня обновления выпилили что-то . я правда не совсем понял как это понять ?
<vladgobelen> аа.. так это он не тебе отвечал..
<vladgobelen> ну введи те две команды..
<vladgobelen> и смотри..
<go876543> вывод похож
<go876543> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6033509?lastmod=1300737993826#comment-6036386
<go876543> но там походу старая веерсия убунты, которая не понимала звуковуху... а как загрузить эти ядра ?
<MOP030B> suio
<MOP030B> 1
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/676.png кому сказать.. чем я занимаюсь... *лицорука*
<vladgobelen> go876543: Можно попробовать поставить ядро другой версии
<vladgobelen> или собрать самому
<go876543> vladgobelen:  а как ядро поставить ? а то я ставил а оно у меня в грабе не появлялось потом ?
<go876543> vladgobelen:  но походу у меня тоже  не загружены звуковые модули ядра
<vladgobelen> нуу.. если ты ставил по стандартной инструкции (manuconfig make modules_install и прочее), то нужно было перенести его вручную в /boot и прописать в грабе
<MOP030B> 11
<MOP030B> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> MOP030B! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MOP030B> ïèíã
<ubuntuhelp> MOP030B! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MOP030B> ping
<ubuntuhelp> MOP030B, Есть контакт.
<dionis> Всем привет
<MOP030B> ìîè ñîîáùåíèÿ ÷èòàåìû?
<ubuntuhelp> MOP030B! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<UinstonS> Есть вопросик по грабу
<UinstonS> Как его перегрузить так чтобы он увидел новую ос на втором жестком диске, хотя только что ее ставил и указал поставить свой граб на первый и указать ее как основную, а ее вообще не видно
<MOP030B> ping
<ubuntuhelp> MOP030B, Есть контакт.
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/678.png  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/677.png
<vladgobelen> круто?
<vladgobelen> go876543: ты дольше будешь с ядром заниматься и разбираться, чем переставлять
<vladgobelen> go876543: Если же будешь ядро собирать вручную - врядли правильно все сделаешь изначально.
<go876543> vladgobelen: дык из деб пакета, не ?
<vladgobelen> ну если из деб, должно само прописаться везде
<SergeyIT> go876543, давно бы переставил
<go876543> SergeyIT:  каково ваше мнение, почему http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303303037_0c2287dd6e.png ?
<ydz> А что, нет аналога mhdd под linux?
<go876543> SergeyIT: звучала версия что не загружены звуковые модули ядра..
<go876543> shenmue: моя эпопея со звуком продолжается ) вот её новый этап http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303303037_0c2287dd6e.png
<SergeyIT> go876543, поломал что-то
<rapidsp> воистину :)
<go876543> SergeyIT: если точнее, то вроде не видно карты звуковой..
 * go876543 кто-то может помочь запустить звук без переустановки системы ?
<vladgobelen> go876543: можно не переустанавливать
<SergeyIT> go876543, ты уже месяц спрашиваешь
<vladgobelen> go876543: Можно распаковать установленную систему например в /mnt/gentoo зайти в нее через чрут, настроить ее, затем в лайвсд удалить убунту текущую и из того чрута перенести на ее место настроенную, прописать загрузчик и пользоваться
<vladgobelen> и никакой переустановки.. одна мааагия
<go876543> vladgobelen: проблема же всего - навсего в том что не видно звуковой карты..
<go876543> разве нет никаких вариантов решения ?
<vladgobelen> тем не менее у тебя еще и проблема с установкой алса-колнф
<vladgobelen> и еще неизвестно с чем
<vladgobelen> Согласно фильму Терминатор, злобная система Скайнет будет запущена завтра, а станет самостоятельной уже в четверг. Планируйте соответственно
<go876543> vladgobelen: проблема с установкой альсаутилс заключается лишь в том что нет файлов /proc/asound/carts  что на сколько я понимаю свидетельствует всё о том же - невидимость звук. карты...
<go876543> *cards
<vladgobelen> ну не предназначена убунту для каких-то серьезных починок..
<vladgobelen> Зато имеет механизм сохранения пользовательских настроек
<go876543> так думают все?
<go876543> vladgobelen: не обижайся, я просто хочу узнать мнение остальных
<vladgobelen> Попробуй опрос провести.
<SergeyIT> go876543, все
<vladgobelen> Я то откуда могу знать мнение всех.
 * rapidsp повернул большой палец вниз
<go876543> SergeyIT: то есть это из области фантастики.. настроить видимость звуковой карты.. ? как то слабо в это верится ...
<vladgobelen> нет, но ты даже не знаешь как пересобрать ядро со своими модулями
<vladgobelen> весь вопрос в возможности
<vladgobelen> Делай то, что тебе на данный момент доступно.
<SergeyIT> go876543, для тебя - да
<nikonorr> внезапно заработали индикаторы в панели, значит жива еще всетаки
<nikonorr> 132 метра обновлений пришло, даже и не знаю что меня ждет
<nikonorr> во tray icon to launch and manage compiz fusion среди обновлений есть, наверно заработает компиз  теперь , надеюсь
 * go876543 reboot
<shenmue> аа снова он со звуком
<Istorik[web]> Приветствую, нужна юридическая поддержка. Кто ни будь сможет помоч
<nikonorr> уже радует, после обновления правильно заработали индикаторы в панели, кое-что
<artus> Istorik[web], а ты каналом не ошибся?
<artus> !ask | Istorik[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Istorik[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Istorik[web]> Необходима какая ни будь бумага от Ubuntu, что она является бесплатной и можно ставить где хочешь и сколько хочешь. Для прокуратуры в избежании не нужных впросов
<artus> Istorik[web], на форум, там тема есть
<nikonorr> и компиз не вылетает с Compiz Fusion Icon !!! ну молодцы что еще сказать
<Istorik[web]> Большое спасибо
<aleksei> нужен софт, который позволяет сделать E-R диаграмму из уже существующей базы, желательно со связями.
<TomFarr> Здравствуйте кто может подсказать по postfix'у? После перезалития ehcp включающего в свой состав postfix и перезалии баз данных(которые перезалились корректно(мне так кажется) при попытке войти в почту webmail пишет Что не может соедениться с IMAP серÐ
<aleksei> может кто-то баловался с подобным? )
<artus> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<artus> TomFarr,
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: я так понимаю что максимум плохого что может случится после песборки ядра так это то что я с этого ядра не смогу загрузиться, а с других-смогу, ведь так ? или всё может быть печальней ?
<TomFarr> artus
<TomFarr> E vtyz yt vj;tn ,snm lheujuj rkbtynf njkmrj dt, bhr
<artus> go8765_P, ты собирай) лгавное не отключай того что не знаеш
<TomFarr> У меня не может быть другого клиента только веб ирк
<artus> TomFarr, тебе было про резать сообщения!
<aleksei> artus: помогай )))
<artus> aleksei, а что гугля говорит?
<TomFarr> Короче переставил постфикс, залил базы старые, захожу через веб мейл а он мне что не может подконектиться к имап серверу
<aleksei> гугля говорит что ставь винду и там куча софта
<vladgobelen> go8765_P: Ты главное не трогай прошлое ядро
<vladgobelen> go8765_P: Просто добавь новое в бут и в грабе добавь записьт о нем
<artus> vladgobelen, оно само добавитцо как бе )
<vladgobelen> ааа.. если через деб, то не знаю..
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: а что даст новое ядро..? если я одно из старых пуржем удалю и поставлю - не то же самое будет ?
<aleksei> artus: може под линукс есть что-то похожее?
<vladgobelen> go8765_P: ты лучше погугли что такое ядро..
<vladgobelen> а там видно будет
<artus> aleksei, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/519178/entity-relationship-diagram-erd-program-for-linux
<artus> go8765_P, хуже точно не бедет)
<artus> *будет
<aleksei> artus: спасибо,неплохая софтина, но это больше для разработки с нуля )))
<artus> не укого x-lite не завалялся в загашнике ?
 * shenmue сделал себе кнопку Пуцк
<artus> *ни
<inkvizitor68sl> x-lite ?
<artus> ага, софтфон который
<inkvizitor68sl> а, не
<inkvizitor68sl> кто в курсе как вручную можно скоростью вращения кулера порулить?
<artus> гдеть в гугле встречал руление кулерами на ноуте
<TomFarr> Ну помогуте с имапом то
<artus> TomFarr, а в логах что?
<TomFarr> Ну IMAP error: Autendification  for mylogin filed(LOGIN): "" (POST) /ehcp/webmail2/?task=&_ation=login)
<TomFarr> artus: еще плюёется на 2 строчки в файле MDB2.php
<inkvizitor68sl> libflashplayer.so куда класть?
<artus> /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so или /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<inkvizitor68sl> ммхм
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: что 11,04 поставил? кулеры воют)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ага
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: нет, кулеры почти не крутятся
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: а вот коленке жарко =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: продаааааажный:)
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> как в 64х битном хроме подцепить флеш оО
<shenmue> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<[v-8]_jupiter> я наоборот откатился от 11.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, отлично работает оО
<inkvizitor68sl> всё подцепилось
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме нвидийи
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты свой зевс об стенку не разбил?:)
<TomFarr> Чето само все зароботоло
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: там почти все с гуглофонами
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в смысле технари
<inkvizitor68sl> манагеры с йафонами
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, может на сервере проблемы были
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты же был хорошим гугловцем:) тыж не хотел в яшу идти.чем тебя купили?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то, что батарейка стала на час больше держать - это заслуга бубунты или SSD ?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: мне никто не мешает быть гугловцев в яндексе
<TomFarr> SergeyIT: на сервере одна проблема: Админ это Я!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: либо ты хотел написать "бИть", либо "гугловцеМ"
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: хм
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> гугловцеМ
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тогда уже нет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: первому варианту присваивается true
<skai> а второму - false
<skai> так что тут правильно - нет ответить
 * skai преподал вам курс молодого бойца, как понимать ответы блондинок, вида "да" на вопрос вида "или"
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну лана
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я в своей жизни блондинок увижу только с голыми сиськами наперевес и выдающими мне З\П
<inkvizitor68sl> тупых*
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну вот будешь знать, как понять, что ответила тебе голая блондинка, выдающая тебе ЗП в твоем сне:)
<shenmue> туупые блондонки  с голыми сиськами наперевес и выдающими з\п это здорово
<skai> shenmue: мне и не такие сны снились:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и ты 28 числа дождаться не мог?
<inkvizitor68sl> как в х64 флеш включить то оО
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну SSD чистый был
<inkvizitor68sl> не ставить же 1010
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты про клонзиллу слышал?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: слышал. но не когда один хард был 640, а второй - 90 =)
<artus> дык и что) клонзила те без оглядки на размер сграбит винт )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты что в яндексе работаешь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> или мну заглючило
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: скоро буду
<inkvizitor68sl> ну надеюсь что
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты крут) как туда попасть?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: чудом хД
<[v-8]_jupiter> так ты на стажеровке?
<sharikoff> урааа
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: на курсы информационные к ним пришел, пообщался с админами
<sharikoff> я ее победил
<Amblnb> Что тут не так? http://www.obovsiom.org.ua.pastebin.com/CJHfQbRT
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ну и... )
<Amblnb> плин наверно надо с домена начать )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: я надеюсь будет что почитать на debian.pro
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или все секьюрно
<Amblnb> а не, странный плагин для хрома )
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: да не то чтобы
<inkvizitor68sl> вроед всё ок
<sharikoff> всем привет кстати
<sharikoff> я сделал ipsec srx240-freebsd =)) я -мегамозг!  =)
<Amblnb> Да не ок там в конце паста написано ошибка
<artus> sharikoff, а я астериск побидить не могу (((
<sharikoff> и оно даже работает =))
<sharikoff> что странно
<sharikoff> artus: чиво там?
<sharikoff> не звонит?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> да фиг его знает ) подключится не могу
<sharikoff> ну емае..
<sharikoff> как так то
<artus> нада курить его больше по ходу )
<sharikoff> файр?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: artus skai http://itmages.ru/image/view/172356/2b22e70b завидуйте ;Р
<artus> авторизация
<sharikoff> надо снести поделку с вебмордой
<sharikoff> и поставить нормальный 1.8
<sharikoff> из исходников
<sharikoff> настроить
<sharikoff> и звонить
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> ну я 1.6.3 собирал
<sharikoff> ну и
<sharikoff> netstat -nlp?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ))
<sharikoff> aterisk -rvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<sharikoff> sip set debug
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: купишь нетбук
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: поставь на него SSD
<artus> да не , вызов то в морде показывается, авторизация не канает почему то
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: и памяти много
<sharikoff> sip show peers
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: и будет отличная машина
<sharikoff> sip show users
<sharikoff> ы консольке
<sharikoff> и логи смари
<sharikoff> набери asterisk -rvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<sharikoff> будет >
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а как долго ssd поработает
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<sharikoff> и там смари
<BdD> Привет всем
<artus> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/1495504
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: лет 10
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: если оси каждый день накатывать не будешь
<sharikoff> artus: и все?
<artus> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/1495505
<sharikoff> artus: ты букв v поболе набери
<SergeyIT>  [v-8]_jupiter. до поломки
<sharikoff> после asterisk -r (куча букв v)
<artus> sharikoff, куда ж поболее то )
<sharikoff> ну че то не показывает авторизацию
<sharikoff> обычно должжно
<sharikoff> ща
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а время роботы?
<BdD> Меня слышат?
<[v-8]_jupiter> BdD: да
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: что именно время работы?
<artus> sharikoff, аххааахааааааа
<sharikoff> artus: http://paste.pro/1495550
<sharikoff> чо?
<artus> sharikoff, я по ходу протупил ))))
<sharikoff> я не сомневался =))
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: во время использования ssd увеличивается?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: О_о
<artus> имя пользователя не то вписал) эховыхов на *43 мне даж на русскомотписал)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: чочо) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ты про батарейку?
<artus> *на русском отговорил )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: что там для интелов ставить надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ДА)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: что хочешь:)
<artus> sharikoff, вот чтоб я без тебя делал то )
<sharikoff> ну дык
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня на час подскочило
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: +-
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: до 9 удалось раскочегарить с включенным wifi
<inkvizitor68sl> обычно 7-8
<inkvizitor68sl> БТ и кардпридер убил, питание на USB потише сделал - получилось 10
<[v-8]_jupiter> не плохо
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, акб от вертолета подключи, еще круче будет
<inkvizitor68sl> а есть ещё и усиленная батарейка, лол
<inkvizitor68sl> но 40 тысяч... уф..
<inkvizitor68sl> 38, точнее
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя памяти ещё 4 гб докупать, получится как раз 40
<[v-8]_jupiter> Зачем столько то)
<[v-8]_jupiter> У мну в десктопе 4 за голову
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: чтобы убунта не тормозила !
<artus> sharikoff, терь осталось подцепить модем и затестить)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не, я в смысле, чтобы ускорение работало
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: флеша?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: или fullHD кинцаAAAAA?
<inkvizitor68sl> и то, и то
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> погоди
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, это я дурак
<inkvizitor68sl> включил 933 мгц и негодую, что флеш hd720 пол цпу кушает
<skai> проверить fullhd декод через прогу vainfo
<go8765_P> shenmue: vladgobelen: SergeyIT: сделал http://paste.ubuntu.com/596573/ - звук появился, но боюсь что ненадолго ибо похожая ситуация была когда я установил pae ядра 28 версии... и осталось http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303311185_c74bf3c5f2.png
<skai> у мну с полным декодом интела от 1.3 проца еле еле 10 процентов набигает
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit
<go8765_P> а как посмотреть с какого ядра я загрузился...
<go8765_P> ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну значит библиотеки для декодирования через va-api (это для интелов и радеонов аналог vdpau) не стоит
<skai> бо
<Nor8> go8765_P: Опять ты со своим звуком)))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: и как поставить) ?
<skai> [242][skai-falkorr.Drakia: /home/skai-falkorr]$ vainfo
<skai> libva: libva version 0.31.1
<skai> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<skai> libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/i965_drv_video.so
<skai> libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
<skai> vainfo: VA API version: 0.31
<skai> vainfo: Driver version: i965 Driver 0.1
<skai> vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
<skai>       VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileMPEG2Main              :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileH264Baseline           :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileH264Main               :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileH264High               :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileVC1Simple              :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileVC1Main                :VAEntrypointVLD
<skai>       VAProfileVC1Advanced            :VAEntrypointVLD
<artus> @kick skai
<artus> skai, ты че расфлудился?
<SergeyIT> go8765_P, а сколько памяти у твоего компа?
<skai> artus: а чтобы инку стало стыдно, что он агафонова не пнул
<artus> skai, каналы попутал? )
<Nor8> Ская в бан )))
<skai> artus: там бот кикнет:)
<skai> Nor8: поговори тут мне еще
<go8765_P> Nor8: да я со своим звуком - самое интересное наблюдение было http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0420/h_1303303037_0c2287dd6e.png
<go8765_P> SergeyIT: ты мне хочешь рассказать что пае ядра существуют для поддержки оперативки более 4 гигов ? )
<Nor8> skai: Правильнее и вежливее было бы написать "Поговорите мне тут еще! Пожалуйста!"  )))
<SergeyIT> go8765_P, да
<skai> Nor8: а теперь прочти внимательно правила.там пункты про "ты" и "вы" есть
<artus> go8765_P, до тебя это за 2 дня не дошло?
<Amblnb> go8765_P: А как ты гесметио всунул?
<go876543> artus: что надо систему переставлять ?
<artus> go8765_P, если те влом его ставить вруби в своем pae и успокойся уже наконец
<Nor8>  go8765_P: Вообщем, убил ты свою первую Убунту))) Ставь заново
<go876543> Nor8: это уже не первая)
<go876543> artus: проблема как мне кадется в том что этот выход долго не сработает ибо была похожая ситуация когда я пае ядра 28 вкпсии ставил - теперь в них звук тоже уже не работает
<artus> go876543, твоя проблема в том тчо ты страдаеш фигней и суеш свои корявые ручки туда куда не надо
<artus> ты неделю стартовалку иксов мучал, теперь неделю пытаешся родить звук
<go876543> SergeyIT: у меня есть подозрения (хотя я в этом очень плохо разбираюсь) что не подгружаются звуковые модули ядра.. как это исправить 7
<artus> при том что у тя в грубе уже с десяток ядер висит, причем по ходу одних и тех же
<Nor8> artus:+1
<artus> go876543, ну наверно подгрузить их
<go876543> artus: а точнее.. ? как это сделать ? через мондропе
<SergeyIT> go876543, можно
<artus> go876543, lspci -v на пасту
<Maverick> Всем привет можно мелкий вопрос по qbittorent?
<artus> нет
<go876543> artus:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/596580/ (дык сейчас то звук работает..)
<artus> !ask | Maverick
<ubuntuhelp> Maverick: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> go876543, дык проблема то у тебя в чем ?
<vladgobelen> go876543: Значит верно. Ядро криво стало.
<Maverick> у меня с локальной сети торренты сразу не качает а с инета сразу все ок
<vladgobelen> go876543: Обновиться нужно было нормально и все было бы норм
<go876543> artus: пока проблемы нет, но я думаю что она скоро может опять появиться ... вот вывод - когда звука небыло (ладно... пока работает хорошо - спасибо за помошь (если можно всё-таки посмотрите старый вывод ..))
<Nor8> artus: Мне кажется, что проблема со звуком, это хорошо замаскированный троллинг.
<go876543> vladgobelen: а что я не так обьяснил ?
<artus> go876543, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html на будущее
<artus> Nor8, я б сказал, но низзя )
<Nor8> artus: Можно дипломатично))
<artus> не получится)
 * go876543 я не троль :-)
<Maverick> Народ у меня в qbittorent 2.7.3 с локальной сети торренті не качает а с интернета сразу все скачивает
<artus> go876543, лутше б ты тролем был )
<artus> Maverick, иии... ошибки какие говорит?
<go876543> вообщем спасибо за внимание и помощь...) а я из рабочего графика серьёзно выбился из-за этого звука... так что я валю)
<Maverick> artus: Да ниче не пишет просто если торрент на паузу поставиь и тут же запустить то все ок
<artus> Maverick, гугли) убунта то тут причем ?
<Nor8> Maverick: Наверное, в настройках нкжно включить локальную синхронизацию и так далее. Или нет, в настройки не зайти, религия не позволяет?)))
<Maverick> Nor8: спасибо я заходил только незнаю что все означает и решил не трогать)
<shenmue> sudo add-apt-repository
<shenmue> блин
<BdD> Привет всем! Решил поставить ubuntu!
<Nor8> ))) Весна
<artus> каникулы ))
<Maverick> Nor8: у меня нету такой настройки
<go8765_P> я кстати у себя небольшой баг заметил - если сделать alias add='sudo add-apt-repository и добать репу, то оно её криво добаляет (обычно или 3 строчка появляется или нехватает символов во второй)
<User609[web]> Привет всем!
<User609[web]> есть убунтоиды из Украины?
<go8765_P> но может это у моей почти убитой системы так
<Nor8> Maverick: Во вкладке "Bittorent" есть опция "включить обнаружение локальных пиров", также не помешало бы узнать, через какой порт происходит раздача в локалке
<artus> а что?
<BdD> Какой дистр Убунты мне выбрать?
<artus> убунту
<User609[web]> хотелось бы пообщаться
<artus> User609[web], хех, о чем ? ))
<User609[web]> есть ли у нас локал тим?
<artus> BdD, 10.04.*
<BdD> НЕт. убунту ,кубунту , хубунту?
<artus> BdD, а тебе не пофиг в чем неразбиратцо?
<Maverick> Nor8: у меня уже включена функция обнаружения
<User609[web]> убунту, едубунту:)
<artus> x* смысла ставить нет никакого
<artus> у или к по вкусу
<User609[web]> ответте про локал тим
<artus> BdD, береш нетинсталл, ставиш базовую систему, ставиш иксы и openbox ) и будет тебе щастье )
<BdD> 11,04 жду
<BdD> ?????????
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<SergeyIT> BdD, лучше 12.04
<inkvizitor68sl> вот ненавижу убунту на десктопе
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дадада )))
<Nor8> BdD:  Вот когда выйдет 11.04, тогда и поговорим, а так, что зря языком молоть
<inkvizitor68sl> как в ней понизить температуру, при который кулеры начинают нормально крутится?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я уже офигеваю от 60 градусного чуда на коленях
<User609[web]> Убунту локал тим в Украине есть?
<User609[web]> ответте!
<SergeyIT> User609[web], на форум сходи
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: В гугле есть подсказка, как на ноуте настроить, видел, но не помню где
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а че ты фигней страдаеш, ssd в ноут ты можеш взять, а реобас религия не позволяет?
<artus> User609[web], а фиг его знает, не попадалась
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: и куда его) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же он там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> явно
<artus> дык те на ноуте или на десктопе?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: так у тебя же и раньше убунта стояла
<BdD> Если все такие крутые ,и все знают , зачем писать вообще*?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: pwm
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а fancontrol крутил?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а потом фанконтрол
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: линуксформат в руки и вперед
<inkvizitor68sl> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ага
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: и раньше всё ок было
<go876543> кто про гисметео спрашивал ?
<BdD> Гисметио
<[v-8]_jupiter> а в 11.10 гном совсем будет выкинут?.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты sensors-detect проведи, чтобы сенсоры, какие есть в загрузку прописать модулями ядра
<go876543> BdD:  ты ?
<BdD> Канечно
<BdD> Что?
<go876543> BdD: что ? что ?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: делал
<BdD> Что я ?
<go876543> BdD: ну так ?
<go876543> BdD:  про конки и гисметео ты спрашивал ?
<inkvizitor68sl> так.... пофиксили немного граб, попробуем ребут
<BdD> Про какие конки  и кто такой гисметио?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Юху пора домой ехать(на велосипеде)) )
<go876543> BdD: просто кто-то увидел мой скрин и спросил как я банер гисметео всунул в конки ? а я не ответил, вот я и спрашиваю - кто спрашивал ?
<BdD> Не я?
<go876543> BdD: всё - я в логах нашёл... сори
<go876543> Amblnb: ты сдесь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем пока
<Amblnb> go876543: Да
<inkvizitor68sl> uhhгррр
<go876543> Amblnb: про гисметио - актуально ?
<BdD> Кто юзает pidgin&
<Amblnb> go876543: Впринципе да, но уже гугл чтото выдал и возможно оно работает, правда там куча текста выведит
<go876543> Amblnb:  вроде так я ставил wget -q http://export.yandex.ru/weather/?city=38457 -O /tmp/weather; WTYPE=`grep weather_type /tmp/weather | cut -d\> -f2 | cut -d\< -f1`; WTMPR=`grep temperature /tmp/weather | cut -d\> -f2 | cut -d\< -f1`; echo $WTMPR //$WTYPE   отсюда взял вроде http://www.linux.uz/forum/index.php?topic=2001.30
<Amblnb> Так выходит оно через яндекс ещё качает о_О
<skai> Amblnb: http://sharikoff.me/archives/185
<skai> http://sharikoff.me/archives/165
<skai> немного поправить на свой город
<skai> второй скрипт
<Amblnb> Пасиб
<go876543> Amblnb: сори - напутал наверное
<go876543> Amblnb: http://welinux.ru/post/1851/ вот отсюда вроде брал)
<Amblnb> Щас буду пробовать
<Kinder-Pingvi> ???? ??????? :)
<Amblnb> skai: Последний скрипт довольно информативен )) Ещё думаю как первый врубить. Темболее у меня динамичный ип и всегда пишит что я в сша)
<BdD> Привет.
<Kinder-Pingvi> Товарищи, как на убунте удалять пакет со всеми его зависимостями?
<shenmue> sudo apt-get remove --purge имя_злобного_пакета
<Maverick> Amblnb: Переедь в США и все сойдётся ))
<Nor8> Maverick: Понаехали тут, США то не резиновые))))
<Amblnb> Maverick: Нет, тогда провайдер другой будет )
<Kinder-Pingvi> ага, от дебиана не сильно этот апт-гет ушел
<Maverick> Amblnb: я теоретически предположил))
<Kinder-Pingvi> я просто со стандартного репозитория понаставлял тут иксов, экспериментировал)
<Maverick> Nor8: Знаем, согласен))
<Kinder-Pingvi> shenmue: он же удалит все зависимости гнома? (включая его всего утилиты) ?
<Amblnb> Тут жеш дело такое мой провайдер логирует мой трафик в сша и я типа выхожу в инэт уже с их територии ))
<shenmue> ты смотри по зависимостям. что он за собой потянет
<shenmue> удаляй так только то что сам ставил
<shenmue> если не разбираешься
<Kinder-Pingvi> а как глянуть зависимости пакета?
<shenmue> Kinder-Pingvi http://www.ubuntologia.ru/start-learning читаем сайт
<shenmue> от мю до буквы зю
<Nor8> Kinder-Pingvi: К чему такая дотошность? Он и так при удалении ничего особо лишнего не оставляет, а потом можно сделать sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kinder-Pingvi> ох и напилили, как легко было в генту) единственное - задолбался компилировать софт по два часа %_%
<shenmue> метапакеты так не удалить
<gaga_rin> Kinder-Pingvi: дык вернись назад
<Nor8> Как говорится, чтобы лишнее не удалять, не нужно это лишнее ставить)))
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не хммм, а давай членораздельно
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь какая
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: что ты не осилил в убунте на этот раз?
<skai> хихик
<inkvizitor68sl> кулеры
<skai> так прикольно говорить, что инки чтото не осилил:))
<inkvizitor68sl> куда ему написать, чтобы он тупо держал температуру 40, а не 60?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то этот свин берет и затихает
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в lxf одном.периода с лета 2008 была статейка про контроль скорости в линухе
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: плюс глянь в биосе
<skai> вдруг жа там
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: если ты про pwmconfig - то у меня его тупо нет
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле кулеров, его поддерживающих\
<skai> а про биос?
<skai> мож с acpi режимом поколдовать
<inkvizitor68sl> как?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl:  Может тебе пора ноут от пыли почистить? Там радиатор за месяц работы легко забивается!
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Ручками снять, почистить, а потом поискать здесь топик про оптимизацию http://leolik.blogspot.com/
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: не умничай, вчера он держал температуру ровно 40 градусов.
<inkvizitor68sl> а до 60 она подскочила почему-то после установки нарвала
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: acpi крути
<skai> или жди релиза.мож глюк известный и поправят
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: ))) Значит не допилили опцию эту, неужели так трудно понять?
<skai> Nor8: бложик твой?
<Nor8> Понаставят беток, а потом думают, почему не работает ничего
<Nor8> skai: Там же написано чей! Просто в нем я видел топик про ноуты, если не ошибаюсь
<skai> Nor8: тада нефиг пейарить унылые бложики:)
<Nor8> skai: По существу есть претензии?
<alexzulu> skai, вас ваш юнощеский максимализм не достаёт?
<skai> alexzulu: нет.поздно мне уже юношескими приблудами болеть.а вот вам бы ЧСВ понизить немного
<skai> Nor8: ага.если бы ты хотел помочь - дал бы ссыль на статью.а так - это просто пейар бложика
<alexzulu> skai, ну как на вас посмотреть так вы малолетко фанатег.
<BdD> Привет всем!Ё
<Nor8> skai: Читай внимательно, написал же, что не помню в каком топике
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: при чем тут бета\ не бета? это регулируется. я спросил как.
<skai> alexzulu: ой да смотри ты как хочешь:) мне от этого ни холодно, ни жарко.только смешно читать такие унылости, сообщающие о чрезмерном ЧСВ печатающей особы :) кстати обычно именно малолетки обвиняют всех в малолетизме
<skai> Nor8: а ты поискать не можешь?давай я тебе в помощь буду давать google.com и говорить, что там видел, но не помню точно.
<Nor8>  skai: Давай, ты просто помолчишь, побереги пальцы, не печатай много.
<skai> Nor8: давай ты помолчишь, заботливый
<alexzulu> skai, ну это оставляем на ваше усмотрение. возраст. но за такие ответы и высказывания вы бы у меня на канале бан получили.
<Nor8> skai: Ты кого споровоцировать хочешь, Тролль?
<skai> alexzulu: ой страшно страшно.поплачь в контактике и выложи скрином заметочку.обещаю посмотреть поржать :)
<shenmue> цыц оба
<alexzulu> skai, а что такое вконтактик?
<skai> @kban --user Nor8 3600 2.2 пункт правил. учить учить учить
<skai> а так все было хорошо.но вот надо ему было так выкрикивать же
<skai> эххх димея на них нет
<skai> alexzulu: это то, куда такие как ты пишут о том, что их не понимают и обижают :)
<shenmue> ммм... а как короткие ссылки делать7
<alexzulu> ясно. на канале только говнюки в почёте. развивайте дальше свою уебунту с такой поддержкой.
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/ef85w как эта к примеру
<skai> @kban --user alexzulu
<skai> shenmue: дык зайди на goo.gl и там увидишь
<go8765_P> shenmue: мне http://bit.ly/ нравится, но есть плагины для фокса вроде
<shenmue> спс
<skai> shenmue: если у тебя акк в углопоччте - можешь смотреть на то, откуда и на чем и сколько раз и график посещения твоей ссылки
<skai> любой из созданных тобой
<Dimka> как вытащить иконку файла в .desktop?
<shenmue> skai да зачем это надо...
<skai> shenmue: ну я вот мониторю иногда, как часто люди читают правила канала
<shenmue> какойто левый саййт что б я еще в него почту свою вбивал... аха
<skai> или если кинул ссылку кому нить в почту и не знаешь - прочел он или нет - мона глянуть
<skai> shenmue: эмммм.леонард, не тупи(С)
<skai> shenmue: шарик, ты балбес(С)
<skai> shenmue: goo.gl - это сервис гугла
<skai> shenmue: и если ты залогинен в гугле - он покажет тебе ссылки, которые ты закоротил, будучи залогиненым в гуглопочте
<Dimka> надо чтоб файл с адресом (.desktop) наследовал иконку по адресу
<skai> !ask > Dimka
<ubuntuhelp> Dimka, please see my private message
<shenmue> странно что через куки сразу в свой акаунт не попал
<skai> shenmue: гугель иногда требует переввода пароля, даж при куках.безопасность, итижи пассатижи их
<skai> shenmue: и даж qr код сразу делается на ссылку
<Dimka> в ssynaptik'е можно отчистить кэш от устаревших пакетов?
<Dimka> как aptitude autoclean например
<skai> Dimka: тебе срочно надо учить матчасть.иди на help.ubuntu.ru
<skai> Dimka: ибо synaptic и aptitude и apt-get - это лишь пакетные менеджеры.и у них нет своих отдельных кешей.он един.
<Dimka> зачем?
<Dimka> я это знаю, но кэш сам себя же не вычищяет
<skai> Dimka: чтобы ты глупостей не спрашивал:) да и полезно знать хотя бы основы :)
<skai> ну и какая тебе разница чем ты кеш чистил?аптитюдом или кем то еще
<skai> или ты аптитюдом почистил и думаешь, что синаптиком больше счиститься?
<Dimka> мне надо только от устаревших
<shenmue> ская сегодня не в духе
<skai> Dimka: ну я повторю.какая тебе разница, чем ты уже от устаревших почистил?от смены фронтенда чистка не станет другой
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl:
<Dimka> я спросил МОЖНО KB
<Dimka> ЛИ
<skai> Dimka: можно ли есть суп вилкой в левой ноге.пофиг, что без разницы в какой ноге или руке вилка.мне важно знать можно ли?
<skai> XuMuK: он кулер чинит
<shenmue> Dimka	всмысле устаревшие пакеты?
<skai> shenmue: как у apt-get autoclean
<XuMuK> skai, ааа, ку) спс)
<skai> shenmue: например стоял у тебя либц6 версии н.и в кеше пакетик лежал про запас на случай переустановки.а обнова прилетела на либц6 версии н+1. и два пакетика в кеше - некошерно.удалять вручную?неее.чистить весь кеш?а если
<skai> переустановка и тормозоинет..нееее.а вот чистка от устаревших пакетов - ня^_^
<skai> shenmue: понятен смысл?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ?
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> считал что все удаляет
<shenmue> вообще у меня кеш отключен . локальный репозиторий это есть круть
<skai> shenmue: тока apt-get clean все.а autoclean - тока устаревшее
<[s]pam> господа, существует ли резидентный антивирус под убунту
<[s]pam> без дацуко
<[s]pam> ?
<skai> [s]pam: clamav
<[s]pam> clamav же просто файлы сканирует
<skai> [s]pam: не только
<[s]pam> sudo apt-get install clamav?
<skai> [s]pam: вроде.точно уже не помню.учти - оно консольное и еще демона имеет
<skai> есть правда пара гуевых морд
<[s]pam> О.о
<jham> http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/about/
<jham> on-access scanning
<[s]pam> Уже установлена самая новая версия clamav. обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 1 пакетов не обновлено.
<[s]pam> и как его использовать?
<shenmue> man clamav
<shenmue> !clamav
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='clamav'
<[s]pam> в игоге доступна только clamscan
<[s]pam> pppp@pppp-laptop:~$ man clamav Нет справочной страницы для clamav
<jham> [s]pam: apt-get install clamav-daemon
<inkvizitor68sl> http://paste.pro/1495985 ыгыгы
<skai> [s]pam: либо гуглом, либо линуксформатом этого года.там подробно и в примерах были его использование описано
<jham> apt-cache search clamav тебе можт тоже пригодится
<jham> [s]pam: настройки демона в /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а чеж в конце не было каталога v_dome_rotorij_postroil_jack
<[s]pam> Возможно, вы просите невозможного, или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming. Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам: Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:  c
<[s]pam> lamav-daemon: Зависит: clamav-base (= 0.95.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1) но 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.04.3 будет установлен E: Сломанные пакеты
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: лол) это не конец
<inkvizitor68sl> можешь дальше потабать)
<inkvizitor68sl> мне влом
<inkvizitor68sl> я всё с кулером мучаюсь(
<Dimka> синаптик снёс весь кэш
<jham> [s]pam: куёво )
<skai> гдето на второй сотне будет каталог "looooooong path, isn't it"
<[s]pam> и шо ж творить?
<Dimka> параметры>очистить кэш
<artus> @kick jham значала думаем потом пишем
<Dimka> от устар не чистит
<jham> oO
<skai> jham: извинись
<skai> jham: а то отправлю читать правила на ча
<skai> с
<jham> вроде не со зла. да я сам погуляю )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: Link target: ../../../coretemp.0
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ls
<inkvizitor68sl> 123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/1
<inkvizitor68sl> 23/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/12
<inkvizitor68sl> 3/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну ессесно что симлинки то идут вечно
<inkvizitor68sl> /123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/123/
<skai> @kick inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> это был не конец!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты каналом обшипся
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не тут шали
<[Green]> чего тут происходит?
<[s]pam> а есть разница между aptitude install и apt-get install ?
<[s]pam> потому что второе сработало
<skai> [s]pam: только в религиозных соображениях
<[s]pam> почему первое выдает ошибку, а второе работает?
<[s]pam> наоборот
<[s]pam> пераое работает, второе ошибается
<skai> [s]pam: у апт-гета нет коровьей суперсилы
 * Abbattar gwibber жесть ваще
 * Abbattar со всеми здаровается ))
<XuMuK> Shazam решает однако))* год не мог узнать чо за песня, услышал в сериале... ща прислонил телефон к компу и на те))*
<XuMuK> кому надо, ничо таг музыча))* wget -c http://cs4681.vkontakte.ru/u95644719/audio/58495048ea6e.mp3 -O "Travis - Sing.mp3"
<skai> XuMuK: так.спрячь ссылку вконтакте
<skai> XuMuK: тут запрещено обсуждение материалов, нарушающих законодательство РФ
<XuMuK> а как я её терь спрячу?)
<skai> XuMuK: а вот как хочешь. закрась маркером на мониторе:))
<vladgobelen> http://dima-neo.dyndns.tv/2 что можно глянуть?
<skai> vladgobelen: советую глянуть страничку с рекламой окулиста
<vladgobelen> Это не мое.
<vladgobelen> Это ваши убунтоиды, им и помогаю
<skai> vladgobelen: убунтоиды не ставят эмблемы виндовсов как "пуск" чтобы на "семку" было похоже.только школота, которой перед потсонами понтоваться охота так делает
<vladgobelen> Ставят ставят. Их 30 миллионов. Вкусы у всех разные
<XuMuK> гг
<shenmue> skai я ставлю
<vladgobelen> Это суппорт канал, предпочтения можно и потом обсудить.
<skai> shenmue: потсоны оценили понт?
<skai> vladgobelen: ну а чем тебе помочь то?
<skai> !q | vladgobelen
<ubuntuhelp> vladgobelen: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> vladgobelen: начинай.
<vladgobelen> [04:14:25] <PsiNeo> как посмотрить
<vladgobelen> Я так понимаю, это было вопрос
<vladgobelen> skai: Перевожу специально для Вас. Как в этой убунту посмотреть версию?
<skai> vladgobelen: да не только для меня.для всех.ибо по фразе "как посмотрить" никто, кроме тебя не понял бы, что надо потциенту.
<shenmue> skai http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png всё как у пасанов
<shenmue> пукц и все дела
<skai> shenmue: ну ты будь слегка внимательней ): я говорил про эмблему венды как кнопка пуцк у них
<shenmue> чорт
<vladgobelen> Ясно, спасибо. Придется пересаживать на калькулейт.
<shenmue> еще хотел переход в приход переименовать но не нашел где
<skai> vladgobelen: и то правильно.пусть у них ищет экстрасенсов, которые будут терпеть их.правда там терпеть не будут.
<vladgobelen> На скрине не понятна проблема?
<skai> shenmue: и да.пейрацтво зло, опера не нужна и фаенза - старовато
<skai> vladgobelen: отсутствие вкуса?тут мы не поможем
<skai> vladgobelen: ибо я сомневаюсь, что ты знаешь, но скрин на ссылке постоянно меняется
<shenmue> skai		ну это твое имхо
<skai> и открытая панель жумлы или крусадер на вырвиглазном дизигне - это проблема вкуса у создателя
<vladgobelen> Забей, попробуем решить сами.
<skai> vladgobelen: решай.и посоветуй заголовки окон поменять.или прозрачность у них убрать.голубой заголовок крусадера с серым окошком - ужжас
<skai> vladgobelen: че там гном коммандера не хватает?
<vladgobelen> внешний вид его системы - его дело.
<skai> vladgobelen: человек тоже может ходит в грязи.но советы помыться от этого не станут менее полезными :)
<vladgobelen> Это его проблемы.
<vladgobelen> Может ему так нравится.
<skai> ему так привычнее.дико страшный и неумелый закос под семерку.дай ему сцыль на http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264 и пусть упивается похожестью
<vladgobelen> http://dima-neo.dyndns.tv/2 так то
<skai> vladgobelen: и че мы оттуда должны понять?что он ставит жумлу?
<skai> так я видел уже этого хромого на весь экран развернутого
<vladgobelen> Что проблема решена.
<skai> крусадер выглядел круче
<skai> vladgobelen: а там была проблема?
<vladgobelen> Всетаки вы меня еще раз убедили, что убунту пока не готова для конечного юзера. Система сама по себе неплохая, но нет нормальной поддержки и комьюнити.
<Silverd23> Для домашнего пользования совсем неплоха Ubuntu
<nikonorr> конченый юзер спросит и узнает ))
<vladgobelen> Silverd23: Вон у него возникла проблема. Никто не помог.
<vladgobelen> Зато обосрали внешний вид.
<athlon> убнта хороша как веб и файловый сервер
<athlon> поднимается за день
<athlon> работает тихо
<athlon> и очень стабильно
<[s]pam> мне убунту нравится, не жалею, что снес винду
<[s]pam> даже оторвал наклейку дезигнет фор виндовс
<nikonorr> убунта хороша если ковыряться в ней по минимуму
<skai> vladgobelen: дык проблема то даже описана не была.я скажу прямым текстом, раз ты намека не понял.на всех трех!!! разных скринах по ссылке(он постоянно менялся) было только развернутое на весь экран какое либо приложение - и нии
<skai> слова вопроса, даже в окне аськи какойн ить или текстовика.если человек не смог снять скрин нормально и выложить - это его проблема, а не наша, что мы не догадались, что он хотел
<[s]pam> мне на канале как минимум четырежды помогали, огромное вам человеческое спасибо :)
<vladgobelen> Silverd23: я об этом. Нет нормальной поддержки. Одни понты.
<athlon> поддержка есть
<athlon> она платная
<skai> vladgobelen: если не спрашивать - не будет и ответа
<athlon> от какноникал
<vladgobelen> athlon: Я про комьюнити.
<skai> vladgobelen: если ты видишь только понты - у тебя комплексы.сочувствую
<athlon> ааа
<vladgobelen> skai: Извините, я за неделю общения тут ни разу не услышал от Вас полезной фразы по теме, и поэтому не хочу с Вами общаться.
<Silverd23> vladgobelen знаешь я тоже пока не решил пару проблем - но я надеюсь найти ))
<vladgobelen> Silverd23: Так озвуч, мало ли.
<skai> vladgobelen: не общайся.я от тебя услышал только порицание всех и вся за то, что не помогли тебе, хотя ты даже вопроса не задал.
<athlon> в гугле никто не забанен
<artus> так, астериск звонит ... прекрасно
<skai> artus: теперь осталось заставить его замолчать?:)
<[s]pam> гугль не всегда спасет
<artus> skai, __
<artus> *))
<skai> artus: я угадал:)
<Silverd23> vladgobelen а я вообще ничего не требую от свободного ПО и ОС - просто надеюсь на подсказку - например я собираю все советы на всякий случай и записываю решение проблемы - лично у меня
<athlon> гугль спасает всегда
<artus> skai, не, надо терь прикрутить инет через трубу по синезубу ) чтоб модем освободить )
<skai> artus: дык.нм в руки и все.
<vladgobelen> Silverd23: Проблему назови
<skai> artus: с версии 0.8.3 отлично все умеет
<[s]pam> athlon, гугль так и  не обьяснил мне почему при запуске cheese у меня ребутаются иксы
<artus> ага) а когда не спасает гугл спасает шариков)
<Silverd23> Ну например как обновлять систему (безопасность) через прокси сервер
<[s]pam> и какого фига не работают мои правила в udev, хотя на мандриве пашут идеально
<athlon> [s]pam он не объяснил на русском
<artus> skai, нет у меня nm и не будет)
<artus> skai, нефиг мне бриджи мои ломать всякими корявыми поделиями)
<Silverd23> Товарищи у кого-нибудь есть ссылка почитать про ssh и настройку sshd_config
<[s]pam> он не обьяснил вообще
<athlon> Silverd23 а че там конфигурировать?
<artus> Silverd23, есть)
<[s]pam> у гугля есть)))
<athlon> artus ssh server и все
<athlon> порт настроил
<athlon> и гоу)))
<artus> athlon, дааа... и все прям?
<Silverd23> ну просто пример посмотреть хотел
<athlon> мне хватило)
<artus> Silverd23, http://www.linuxjournal.su/?p=775 http://www.linuxjournal.su/?p=602 http://www.linuxjournal.su/?p=300
<athlon> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=sshd&category=8&russian=0 вот по sshd кто хотел там почитать
<Silverd23> artus как раз для смертных ))) спасибо, athlon спасибо
<athlon> Silverd23 на opennet много всяких манов
<athlon> чаще посещай
<artus> Silverd23, главное что , главное врубить компресию, запретить рутом ходить, по желанию разрешить вообще только себе ходить ну и ключики)
<vladgobelen> Silverd23: Смена порта обязательна.
<Silverd23> Я просто для себя пока по изучать ))
<artus> ну не то что б обязательна, но от тупых ботов помогает)
<artus> хотя denyhosts в руки и тишина)
<Dante_> народ может кто помочь, при индексации репозитария ругается NO_PUBKEY E0F72778C4676186 где бы его взять или как выйти из ситуации
<shenmue> Dante_ http://www.ubuntologia.ru/find-repository-key
<Kinder-Pingvi> странно) в общем беда, в консоле с русским шрифтом все хорошо, когда лажу по директориям, а в дельфине на русских каталогах карлючки, чаго делать?
<vladgobelen> artus: Мне такие тупые боты засрали /var/log/messages на 141мб
<shenmue> Kinder-Pingvi гуглить на тему кодировку в дельфине
<athlon> Kinder-Pingvi юзай наутилус)
<Kinder-Pingvi> та вот ничего не нагуглил(
<athlon> Kinder-Pingvi ленг пак ставь для кде
<Kinder-Pingvi> в наутилусе кстати все хорошо)
<athlon> Kinder-Pingvi значит я прав
<Dante_>  shenmue спасибо помогло
<shenmue> с тебя пиво
<shenmue> почему после беты не идет гамма?
<shenmue> почему сразу рц?
<athlon> shenmue это предрелизная
<jham> прогулка завершена )
<trizer> Добрый вечер всем
<trizer> Народ не подскажите как создать локальный репозаторий? (что бы пакеты устанавливались с жесткого диска и без нарушения зависимостей) на компьютере очень слабый интеренет, а все пакеты уже скачаны
<athlon> trizer в инете полно манов на эту тему
<trizer> знаю. читал не помогло
<trizer> я уже часа 4 бьюсь с этой темой
<artus> хе.. забавненько
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19060.0
<trizer> не то
<Sergey_IT> trizer http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<trizer> диски мне не нужны, все уже скопировал по сети на хард. пробовал устанавливать sudo dpkg -i -R ./
<trizer> система улетела
<shenmue> ты путь к папке с пакетами укажи
<trizer> полное описание проблемы на форуме оставил. вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=148580.0 не знаю что я делал не так
<shenmue> не хотят устонавливатся? или обновлятся?
<trizer> устанавливаться
<shenmue> вообще то есть apt-mirrow
<trizer> почитал ... тоже не подходит так как apt-mirror как я понял скачивает пакеты а они должны быть уже скачаны (скорость маленькая, а необходимые пакеты уже есть на ноуте в папке /var/cache/apt/archive)
<trizer> ведь можено же указывать пути к пепозиториям типа deb file:/myrep ?
<san4o> trizer: можно много чего намутить )
<Rc43> Привет.
<Rc43> Кто-нибудь знает, почему может виснуть ноут при загрузке с флешки?
<trizer> например?
<Rc43> Копировал образ линукса с помощью dd на неё.
<san4o> trizer: твою проблему прослушал, насколько вижу нада пакеты с другого компа установить на твой ?
<trizer> ну да, я пакеты перебросил уже на целевую систему. нужно теперь установить. серверов никаких поднимать крайне нежелательно
<san4o> trizer: проще всего aptoncd сделать слепок кеша. можно сделать чето типа апт кеша
<trizer> да я читал про эту прогу, но онаже вроде диски записывает из кэша? а я в общем то и так из кэша все перекопирывал ....
<san4o> trizer: забыл как называется. вообщем сначала пакеты проверяются в кеше другого компьютера если нету там то уже качаются с интернета
<trizer> упс, стоять
<trizer> там же имена меняются при скачивании с репозиториев?
<trizer> когда в кеше пакеты сохраняются?
<san4o> trizer: но проще аптонсд.она делает образ. но образ не обизательно записывать просто смонтируеш
<trizer> а ... ну в общем то тоже верно благодарю за совет ща попробую
<san4o> trizer: насчет кешера. принцип. посмотрю спсок скачаных пакетов на такомто компе. если нужый есть устанавливаю , если нету то качаю с интернета
<trizer> ты устанавливаешь вручную? dpkg -i имя пакета? или программулей этой ?
<trizer> (с диска)
<san4o> trizer: вручную тоже без проблем
<trizer> а какже зависимости или большие объемы пакетов. я вот взял с дуру все пакеты устанивил что в кеше были у все :) систему переустанавливать пришлось
<san4o> trizer: ну вот если выбереш только 1 для установки то конечно зависимоти потянет с инета а если все те которые нада то норм
<san4o> но опять же проще  через aptoncd
<KOPEIII> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста команды для установки бинарных пакетов?
<shenmue> с окончанием .bin?
<go8765_P> ну вот и всё.... звук у меня был до первого хиберенйта(
<KOPEIII> shenmue, нет папка с большим числом файлов
<shenmue> go8765_P слуш ты не тот дистр поставилл для красноглазия
<athlon> KOPEIII make юзай
<shenmue> KOPEIII тебе деб пакеты поставить или что вообще?
<athlon> shenmue думаю ему надо из исходников собирать
<shenmue> а я думаю он дебов накачал
<shenmue> libastral подсказывает. хотя связь не стабильная. и тариф дешевый
<go8765_P> shenmue: и причём тут красноглазие?
<KOPEIII> нет) Я скачал архив с большим числом файлов. На сколько я помню надо перейти в каталог и запустить скрипт, потом прописать make , make install.
<KOPEIII> Я прав?ъ
<artus> KOPEIII, а ридми нет в архиве?
<athlon> cd /путь/к/каталогу/
<artus> KOPEIII, мейк надо в архиве с исходниками
<KOPEIII> artus, хорошая мысль)
<athlon> ./configure
<shenmue> KOPEIII http://www.ubuntologia.ru/manual-app-install
<KOPEIII> athlon, спс именно это я и забыл)
<shaint> народ хелп! впервые решил поюзать linux и остановился на kubuntu 10.10. В се норм., только переключение между раскладками бесит. Как сделать Ctrl+Shift??
<shenmue> кнтрл+шифт лучше всех
<shaint> угу( тока не могу понять как его включть
<artus> sharikoff, спишшш ???
<athlon> аплет раскладки
<go8765_P> artus: вообщем звук вновь исчез... после первого же hibernate... может что-то подскажешь ?
<artus> go8765_P, ну модуль видно не поднялся) я ж понятия не имею че ты там наделал то )
<shaint> а где его взять?
<shenmue> shaint где флажки или надписи ру us
<artus> go8765_P, в твем случае по ходу дела надо в конфиге альсы указать с какими модулями ей работать )
<go8765_P> artus: насчёт модулей можно поподробней..? lcpi -v посмотреть ?
<shaint> <shenmue> где ru us в трее??
<go8765_P> *lcpi -v
<go8765_P> artus: дык чё можно сделать - можешь поподробнее плиз...
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно нагрелся до 60
<inkvizitor68sl> ну что за*
<inkvizitor68sl> (
<shenmue> у кого кеды спасите чела
<shenmue> альт+шифт крайне не удобна =(
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну не вырубай куллеры ) пусть жужжит)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: да я бы их включить был бы рад
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: убунта считает температуру в 60 нормальной 1104
<inkvizitor68sl> может, для танков-ноутов это и нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> но мне ппц как горячо
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<go8765_P> shenmue: помоемому в гугле достаточно статей на тему переключения раскладок кед...
<shenmue> я не себе
<go8765_P> shenmue: ну тыж хотел что бы чела спасли... http://gentoo.blog.ru/3638115.html
<shenmue> кеду у мну тормозят, глючат, и шрифт в них настолько мелкий был что я ничего не понял. так я с ними и попращался
<go8765_P> и ещё десяток других
<go8765_P> shaint: http://gentoo.blog.ru/3638115.html
<go8765_P> +гугл посмотри - там есть вроде про это
<go8765_P> artus: подскажи плиз насчёт моего многострадального звука...
<artus> go8765_P, я тебе давал ссылку уже
<go8765_P> artus: сори - сейчас иду смотреть
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: у меня када флеш гоняешь и до 75 доходит...
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: нашол офегенную прогу мониторить батарейгу))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чего у тя в /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/fan*
<XuMuK> завтро те выдам полный расклад) или ты передумал G2 брать?
<XuMuK> artus: ку)
<shenmue> Заканчивается период поддержки Ubuntu Server 6.06 Dapper Drake
<artus> XuMuK, дарофф
<XuMuK> да уж кан бэ давно пора, не?
<shenmue> а почему 06?
<shenmue> я что то пропустил?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://vovanys.com/linux/upravlenie-kulerom-v-ubuntu-pri-pomoshhi-fancontrol/ такое у тя работаеть?
<shenmue> все уже узнал
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего нет
<inkvizitor68sl> /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/ каталога нет вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у меня выше 40 то не поднималось никогда
<shenmue> хчется поставить 320на 240 разрешение и посмотреть на гномко
<artus> интересно , если я на свой мобильный номер прикручу голосовую менюху с вариантами типа "вы точно хотите дозвонится до ..." и уровнем вложености эдак до пока не надоест сильно ли народ обидится)
<SergeyIT> извращенецы?
<shenmue> а где нвидиа хранит данные о разрешении ?
<artus> в ксорге
<shenmue> нет там
<SergeyIT> а ты пропиши
<shenmue> я например поставил вертикальную синхронизацию . где это отметилось то?
<artus>   Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024 +1280+0"
<shenmue> ксорг у меня в порядке =)
<shenmue> меня волнует где гуишная штука хранит данные
<artus> дык она на  VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0 монитора смотрит
<shenmue> моделайны кстати не пашут у меня.
<shenmue> только  HorizSync и VertRefresh
<artus> они не нужны в принципе если у тебя секция монитора правельная
<artus> *и
<shenmue> не дает мне сменить на 320на 240
<shenmue> там предупреждение для сумашедших выскакивает. и все
<markmx> приветствую, вот такое интересует, под линуксом на с++ как создаются окна, ну прсото окошко как в винде CreateWindow/Ex() а в линуксе обязательно ГТК или кути?
<XuMuK> markmx, по моему точно таг же... ето потом уже зависит под чо компилить будешь...
<XuMuK> ой
<go8765_P> artus: ты сдесь ?
<go8765_P> shenmue: а ты сдесь ?
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: а ты сдесь ? )
<XuMuK> !ask | go8765_P
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_P: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> !pm | go8765_P
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_P: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<XuMuK> короче, просто спрашивай)
<go8765_P> ок.понял..
<go8765_P> звука нету...
<go8765_P> это длинная история - они были просто немного вкурсе...
<XuMuK> ааа
<go8765_P> ты можешь подсказать чёнить.. ?
<go8765_P> XuMuK: ?
<XuMuK> ну, если расскажешь вкратце))
<XuMuK> мана кончилас))*
<go8765_P> всмысле? что такое мана ?
<XuMuK> go8765_P, да ничо))* рассказывай, в чом трабла)
<go8765_P> вообщем...решил я как-то сдуру поставить себе дрова риалтека. после этого исчез звук.. пару раз он появлялся после того как я ставил новое ядро с параметром - пае а потом исчезал после первого же хибернейта. так же он появился частично (в ютубу и Ð
<XuMuK> эээ
<artus> !255 | go8765_P
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_P: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<XuMuK> кагбэ крякозябры...
<go8765_P>  вообщем...решил я как-то сдуру поставить себе дрова риалтека. после этого исчез звук.. пару раз он появлялся после того как я ставил новое ядро с параметром - пае
<go8765_P> а потом исчезал после первого же хибернейта. так же он появился частично (в ютубу и влс его по крайней мере не было...)
<go8765_P> после http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html но в этом мане я не всё понял...
<artus> афигеть , вот она правда то всплыла ... ".решил я как-то сдуру поставить себе дрова риалтека"
<go8765_P> artus: пиджин уже кривым клиентом стал ?
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> go8765_P, он и был кривым и остается
<XuMuK> для ирки пиджин - кривее не придумаешь, еси чесна...
<XuMuK> для ниё родимой - weechat - тру вэй))*
<go8765_P> artus: хватит с меня прикалываться ) - мне звук починить надо..)
<artus> go8765_P, очень длинный текст очень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный
<artus> тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный тексточень длинный текст
<artus> go8765_P, видиш как должно ?
<go8765_P> artus: я не совсем понял...
<artus> go8765_P, дык нафиг ты его ломал то?
<go8765_P> artus: звук?
<artus> go8765_P, мессага была 1на
<artus> да
<XuMuK> очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст   очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный
<XuMuK> текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень
<XuMuK> длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст  очень длинный текст очень длинный текст
<XuMuK> очень длинный текст очень длинный текст
<go8765_P> а....
<XuMuK> делит типо))*
<go8765_P> короче.. ) http://paste.ubuntu.com/596715/
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> короче - ключевое слово))*
<go8765_P> щя перелезу в оперу
<go876543> XuMuK: просто ты сказал вкратце - вот я и написал короче)
<go8765_P> вообщем...решил я как-то сдуру поставить себе дрова риалтека. после этого исчез звук.. пару раз он появлялся после того как я ставил новое ядро с параметром - пае а потом исчезал после первого же хибернейта. так же он появился частично (в ютубу и Ð
<go8765_P> ой
<go8765_P> сори
<go8765_P> а чё я себе в оперу отослал очень длинный текст и он норм. показывает?
 * go876543 если чё - я ещё сдесь
<go876543> дык что со звуком то ещё сделать можно ?
<artus> go876543, ты на 1н вопрос ответь, до того как ты полез ставить дрова реалтека у тя звук был?
<go876543> artus: да
<artus> дык нафига ж ты лез туда?
<go876543> только не спрашивай: а зачем же я тогда полез ставить дрова...
<go876543> )
<artus> ну вот и выпиливай их теперь
<artus> и мат альса на предмет настройки альсаконфига
<artus> *ман
<artus> ядра тут вообще ни причем
<XuMuK> да и мат тоже сто пудофф проскочед))*
<go876543> artus: причины было 2 - 1.насколько я помню он рипел. 2.я по наивности своей думал что появится панелька настройки аудиовыходов
<artus> мдя
<XuMuK> панелько настройки аудиовыходов появляецо при нажатии ПКМ на колонку в трее...
<XuMuK> ащщето...
<go876543> artus: 1. я если чесно не совсем могу понять как их выпилить...
<artus> рипел пульс у тебя )
<artus> так же как ставил но в обратном порядке)
<go876543> artus: там скрипт был - он всё и ставил
<artus> go876543, я если чесно понятия не имею что ты и куда и главное как ставил)
<go876543> install.sh
<artus> ну значит cat install.sh и смотри что он делал )
<go876543> artus: я могу показать содержание скриптов
<XuMuK> go876543, sudo cat /var/log/auth.log > $HOME/log.txt
<XuMuK> и файл залей куда нить... посмотрим чо ты там наставил...
<XuMuK> тоже не лишне будед...
<go876543> XuMuK: я так понимаю после этой команды у меня в хоме должен появиться файл лог.тхт ?
<go876543> потому что в консоле ничё не появилось
<go876543> сори.. нашёл
<go876543> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/596720/
<go876543> но есть подозрение что это было раньше 17 числа...
<go876543> вот дрова http://admin.home.go8765.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/ (если так получится...)
<go876543> получится так ?
 * go876543 аууу....
<go876543> точнее так наверное http://home.go8765.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/
 * go876543 я конечно извиняюсь за нарушение правил, но вы здесь ????
<Pit> привет есть живые?
<shenmue> нет
<go876543> XuMuK: я конечно извиняюсь за нарушение правил, но вы ещё здесь ????
<Pit> это плохо
<Pit> а то вопрос хитрый и не решить уже 3-й день воюю
<shenmue> go876543 ты все звук мучаешь?
<Pit> кто то звук а у меня экран слетел зараза такая
<shenmue> Pit 11.04 ?
<go876543> shenmue: да
<shenmue> go876543		переставь ос
<shenmue> и если работает то не трогай
<Pit> да
<shenmue> ссзб
<Pit> ась?
<go876543> shenmue: не трогай если работает - хорошо, переставь ос - плохо )
<shenmue> go876543		вместо того что бы поставить и спокойно пользоваться что ты делаешь?
<go876543> shenmue: это вопрос или упрёк?
<shenmue> это вопрос
<Pit> самое интересное что и в окнах пропало разрешение нужное.... но там настроил а тут фиг
<Pit> xrandr  пишет что привышает максимальное разрешение или что то типо того!
<go876543> shenmue: 1. традиционно после установки ядра с парамаетром - пае до первого хибернейта звук работал 2. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html но из этого у меня не все вышло и не всё было понятно, хотя звук запустился но как то крива альсамикшер писал что не
<go876543> может настроить звук карту и как минимум в ютубе и влс звука небыло...
<artus> go876543, не ври
<go876543> artus: ты про пае ?
<artus> звук у тебя работал до того как ты пошол прикручивать левые драйвера
<go876543> :)
<Pit> =)))
<artus> а то что он у тя прорезался дык это мало ли что
<go876543> я последние 2 часа описывал
<artus> go876543, а продолжиш вводить людей в заблуждение нафиг выкину
<go876543> это шутка ?
<artus> go876543, у тя проблема не ядро подобрать а выпилить то что ты накрутил до этого
<go876543> artus: я просто описал что произошло...
<go876543> а то что проблема не в ядре - это понятно
<shenmue> Pit а что у тебя на кривой недоделоной бета версии еще случилось?
<artus> go876543, обясняю для непонятливых, тебе 3 дня пытались помоч решая почему же звук у тя не работает, и грешили на ядро, а тут оказываетцо что все прекрасно работало, до того как ты полез ломать
<Pit> не чего
<Pit> все арбайтен на ура
<shenmue> вот и починили =)
<Pit> кроме разрешения
<shenmue> а ты что сделал до поломки?
<Pit> причём оно работало, после ребута упало и пока..... реинстал не помог
<Pit> не чего
<Pit> а не вру
<shenmue> тааак
<Pit> кино сматрел
<Pit> 3 часа
<go876543> artus: эты говоришь неправду - я всем всегда говорил о том что я ставил дрова риалтека и после этого пропадал звук !
<Pit> и кодил пхп минут 30
<shenmue> Pit а видюха какая?
<go876543> *это
<Pit> ati radeon hd 3870x2
<Pit> драва тож ругаются кстати=)))))
<shenmue> поставь стабильную  лтс и не парся
<Pit> ансупортед и тд..
<Pit> непашет
<shenmue> раз на винде тоже слетело значит аппартный глюк может быть
<Pit> сфдсгдфеу
<Pit> ой
<go876543> artus:  и то что он появлялся после установки ядра до хибернейта - это тоже правда
<Pit> вот на винде я поченил
<Pit> каталист помог
<Pit> тут же чёрт ногк сломит...... xorg.conf  нема =))))))
<artus> go876543, точно, говорил, ток я не пойму, ЗАЧЕМ ты ставил дрова на РАБОТАЮЩИЙ звук и причем тут ядро?
<artus> !enter | Pit
<ubuntuhelp> Pit: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Pit> Оо бот очнулся=)))
<shenmue> go876543 кстати а со звуковой разобрался? что за фирма то? =)
<go876543> artus:  1. по наивности причины было 2 - 1.насколько я помню он рипел. 2.я по наивности своей думал что появится панелька настройки аудиовыходов
<go876543> 2.причём ядро - я не знаю
<artus> а спросить? )
<shenmue> Pit в нвидия есть команда nvidia-xconfig. может на ати есть такая же?
<Pit> щас гляну
<artus> go876543, запости инсталяху дров
<shenmue> она формируюет ксорг . дальше самим править ручками
<artus> go876543, только на пасту куда нить
<go876543> artus: так подойдёт? http://home.go8765.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/
<artus> go876543, что так ?
<Pit> нету команды ati-xconfig
<go876543> artus: инсталяха - это .сш ?
<go876543> install.sh ?
<artus> go876543, ты мне листинг install.sh на paste.pro покажи
<go876543> ааа... понял
<shenmue> Pit эээ... так нагугли. а не меняй название =)
<shenmue> либо ставь стабильную версию
<Pit> gentoo  ваще сдулась нафиг......
<shenmue> у тебя и гента полетела?
<go876543> artus: я ставил 2 вида дров 1.http://paste.ubuntu.com/596731/
<shenmue> go876543 так у тебя реалтек?
<Pit> да
<go876543> artus: 2.http://paste.ubuntu.com/596732/
<shenmue> Pit ну явно аппартаное что то. мож карты перегрев
<go876543> shenmue: я ж те говорил что - да
<Pit> консоль осталась а Х умерли
<Pit> может
<shenmue> ну а что еще если на трех осях сдулась графа
<artus> go876543, кароче, сделай purge альсе и всем ее компонентам и поставь ее заново
<go876543> artus: делал
<Pit> ну в окнах то работает теперь=))) aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<artus> go876543, sudo aptitude purge ?
<go876543> artus: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<go876543> artus: вот так
<go876543> дошёл до места альсаконф
<go876543> artus: или это не оно ?
<artus> go876543, ты дурак? нафига тебе собирать альсу если она ИЗ РЕП !!!!!!!!!! у тебя работала?
<go876543> artus: ладно не злись ...
<artus> пурге нафиг то что ты наставил и инстелл из реп
<artus> go876543, вот зачем ты ищеш себе геморой на голову если понятия не имееш о том что делаеш? )
<artus> *инсталл
<go876543> какие именно компоненты alsa-base alsa utils?
<artus> да
<Pit> ха поганые амдшники, дрв для линукса стабильных нет на мою карту! =(((
<shenmue> Pit они отказались от старых карт
<Pit> ну как сказать старая... 10.1 директ в ней.....
<shenmue> хотя знаю одного гентушника он считает что ати клуче всех а все остальные просто неосиляторы
<artus> go876543, причем те дрова тчо ты ставил скриптом 1.0.14 при том что даже у меня в дебиане 1.0.23
<Pit> хм... мы знакомы?=)))))
<go876543> artus: я допустил ошибку...
<shenmue> Pit ну ты не он. он мой ник знает и у нас частые перебранки насчет ати vs нвидиа
<go876543> artus: основные причины я выше написал
<Pit> ну я доказывать не буду....
<shenmue> ну у нас спор насчет дров постоянный.
<Pit> а чё там спорить... для *nix  нвидиа вроде приятней в окнах у атишек больше возможностей.....
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-21
<Pit> ладно буду дальше колдовать завтра все прияной ночи=) не скучайте
<go876543> artus: удали вроде всё пуржем кроме alsa-firmware - он тянет за собой очень много (почти весь гном и хромиум и кучу всего ) альса-либ и альса-плюгинс удалил из синаптика с параметром полное удаление. что дальше ?
<artus> а теперь ставь альсабазу и утилиты
<go876543> artus: ребут надо?
<go876543> до установки
<artus> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils ребут
<artus> да не , не надо в принципе то
<go876543> artus: поставил. вот что пишет микшер http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0421/h_1303340831_f5522c813e.png вот что пишет консольный микшер http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0421/h_1303340905_afcb4e3aa2.png.  звук не появился
<artus> go876543, так, топай в ребут и проверяй потом
 * go876543 reboot
<go876543> artus: сейчас в одессе 02:15 , conky показывает +5 С , ясно. На моём компьютере играет песня и это значит что ЗВУК ЕСТЬ. БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО. теперь я могу спать спокойно. :) надеюсь мои приключения со звуком закончились (обещаю что больше не буду ставить дровÐ
<go876543> риалтека на убунту :-)
<artus> go876543, а терь пополам реж мессагу
<go876543> artus: сейчас в одессе 02:15 , conky показывает +5 С , ясно. На моём компьютере играет песня и это значит что ЗВУК ЕСТЬ. БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО. теперь я могу спать спокойно.
<artus> go876543, хех)
<go876543>   надеюсь мои приключения со звуком закончились (обещаю что
<go876543> больше не буду ставить дрова риалтека на убунту :)
<artus> go876543, в следующий раз если посетит гениальная мысля ты того, спроси) и желательно последуй совету)
<artus> go876543, ненене, правильно "больше не буду лезть туда куда не надо и делать то чего не понимаю " если не знаеш как востановить потом все )
<go876543> так и сделаю... ещё раз спасибо! (я спать валю :)
<shenmue> завтра с утра проснется
<go876543> artus: з.ы. это кстати была не последняя проблема... :)
<shenmue> начнет ставить ати дрова на нвидиа
<artus> кто ж сомневался то)
<go876543> но самая основная
<shenmue> и потом придет сюда
<go876543> shenmue: нвидию уже ставил :)
<shenmue> на ати?
<go876543> да
<go876543> на из реп - так что ничё не случиловь :)
<go876543> *но **случилось
<shenmue> зачем вообще дрова в опенбоксе? разве что аппаратное ускорение но чот я разницы не вижу
<go876543> shenmue: это долгая история... в другой раз...
<artus> эммм
<artus> shenmue, а почему в коробке не должно быть дров?
 * go876543 спокойной ночи :) спасибо.
<shenmue> а толку от того что они есть?
<artus> shenmue, а какой толк от того что они есть в гноме?
<shenmue> компизик
<artus> shenmue, апаратное ускорение флеша, композитинг
<artus> ну да, куда ж без кошек то резиновых
<artus> *о
<shenmue> ну может я такой несчасливчик однако как флэш на 720р лагал так и лагает. и видео хд так же
<jham> shenmue: как насчёт html5 (если про youtube)
<shenmue> а на нем не проверял.
<jham> shenmue: то что флэш лагает, это нормуль
<shenmue> ну тогда я спокоен
<jham> world.addConfidentPpl(1)
<shenmue> ну вот
<shenmue> удобное майнтовское меню наглухо убивает систему
<shenmue> кто то живое есть?
<crazymouse> Доброе, объясните, есть forwardings в posfix с source aaa@sibtpep.ru на destination адрес юзера почты. (почты aaa нет, есть только форвардинг). Приходит письмо на aaa@sibtpep.ru его ловит spamassist и письмо теряются. Хотя если послать спам на юзера то он пройдет но будет с темой ***spam. чего дел
<crazymouse> ать, где искать потерянное письмо?
<adminn> никто не знает как в грабе винду по умолчанию сделать?
<shenmue> я знаю
<adminn> shenmue подскажи плз
<shenmue> ща сек
<shenmue> "GRUB_DEFAULT" параметр.
<shenmue> номер пункта с виндой какой?
<adminn> пятый
<shenmue> ставь 4
<shenmue> 0 это первый, 1 это второй
<shenmue> и так далее
<Priestone_> Доброе время суток
<adminn> ПРИВЕТ
<adminn> shenmue спс
<shenmue> adminn	хотя лучше посмотри как точно называется пункт винды и впиши его название
<Priestone_> Netbook, ubuntu 10.10 - хотелось бы подобрать USB-TV-тюнер... по форумам смотрю не самое беспроблемное занятие. Кто-то решил? Что-то посоветуете?
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0 вот вообщем. там прям сверху
<Priestone_> :) Совершенно ни у кого ничего подобного?
<shenmue> бери то что на форумах работает =)
<Priestone_> :) так то-то и оно, что, судя по всему, работает один из KWorld... но на ядре не старше 2.6.30... не хотелось бы даунгрейд делать из-за одного устройства, когда все остальные работают без нареканий... вот и пришел спросить (первый раз зашел сюда) кто чего смог
<Priestone_> решить в этом плане
<adminn> shenmue а как изменения применить?
<adminn> файл не сохраняется
<nicloay> здарова народ!, есть кто живой?. интересует как называется процесс когда файл двигается в расширение .1 потом .1->.2 .0->.1 используется в логах
<nicloay> log rotate?
<ck80> nicloay да
<shenmue> adminn в какой проге исправлял?
<adminn> gedit
<shenmue> запускать надо от рута.
<shenmue> типо так
<shenmue> sudo gedit /etc бла бла бла путь до файла
<adminn> shenmue в смысле?
<nicloay> ck80 а есть какаянибудь тулза для этого? чтоб самому в цикле по всем файлам не проходить и не двигать их на новое место
<shenmue> от системного администратора  он же рут = root
<shenmue> adminn пиши в консоле sudo gedit и далее в ней выбери файл граба
<adminn> shenmue понятно
<shenmue> после правки grub обязательно набрать в консоли после сохранения sudo update-grub
<adminn> я знаю
<adminn> щас попробуем
<nicloay> даужж .. писал просто гений http://www.lucentradius.com/docs/Log_Rot_Comd_examples.htm
<nicloay> о... я вспомнил - sed же помоему лог ротейт делает
<adminn> shenmue всё равно по умолчанию Линукс
<nicloay> в чем проблема то? - в грабб2 нужно поменять кто первый ?
<nicloay> во 2м это подругому чем в первом. - там надо двинуть один скрипт повыше.
<adminn> nicloay то есть винду вначале написать?
<nicloay> нет.
<nicloay> писать там вроде ничего не надо. во 2м грабе он генерит с разных мест.. ща 5 сек
<nicloay> ты GRUB_DEFAULT правил ?
<adminn> в консоли?
<nicloay> нет в /etc/defaults/grub
<adminn> нет
<nicloay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400750
<adminn> спс
<Abbattar> говорят новоя ядро линукса х86_64 доступно через синапт?
<shenmue> и?
<shenmue> возьми и посмотри сам
<vladgobelen> Abbattar: А ты хочешь его на i386-систему поставить?
<Abbattar> да эт какбэ новость, просто мож вы в курсе
<Abbattar> Йа как раз ставлю уже
<shenmue> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<shenmue> на кернел.убунту.ком заходим и качаем всё свежое и кернельное
<crazymouse> постфикс у меня чего то загнал, шлю письмо и в ответ себе получаю http://paste.ubuntu.com/596780/ как такое могло случиться?
<Abbattar> ребят, подскажите, чёт у меня апплеты на awn попадали и не хотят подыматься, как быть?
<BdD> Всем привет!
<trizer> Всем привет
<BdD> Привет.
<trizer> Монтирую iso образ командой sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/trizer/aptoncd-CD1.iso /media/apt подключаю этот диск как репозиторий, устанавливаю с него пакеты, но через какое то время он отключается и его нужно перемонтировать. в чем может быть проблема?
<ur5imw> обновился и перестала функционировать  клавиатура , пропали разделы с винта...чт в даной ситуации можно сделать?
<ceval> re
<alagos> hello
<alagos> парни, подскажите, почему при включении с воткнутым модемом, он не определяется и нет соединения с интернетом?
<BdD> О_о
<BdD> Не ты один!
<psineo> Dctv Plhfcnt
<psineo> Всем Здрасте
<User209[web]> ага
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, как отредактировать автозагрузку приложений в кубунте?
<Kinder-Pingvi> желательно конечно через консоль.. в генту то было rc-update... а вот в убунте не въезжаю
<AndreX> update-rc.d в бубунте
<Kinder-Pingvi> rc-update.d: command not found
<Kinder-Pingvi> ой
<psineo> уже радует!
<psineo>  все полны сил и энергии?
<AndreX> ага
<psineo> этож здорово!
<psineo>  взываю к коллективному разуму.
<Kinder-Pingvi> AndreX: а как список всей автозагрузки посмотреть? а то там в хелпе только как добавить или убрать
<psineo> Теперь мой комп это мой сайт www.rusak.tk внимание вопрос, как мне на нём сделать трансляцию себя
<AndreX> Kinder-Pingvi: через него незнаю есть вот это rcconf
<AndreX> !pm | psineo
<ubuntuhelp> psineo: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<User209[web]> обновил ОСь , перестала работать клава , часть разделов на винте стало не видимым, НЕ ВЫКЛЮЧАЕТЬСЯ КОМП!...  даже не представляю с чего начинать и стоит ли востанавливать ЩСь?
<AndreX> psineo: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=42678.0
<AndreX> User209[web]: как обновлял и что именно
<aleksei> всем привет
<AndreX> aleksandrit: ку
<m00nkey> люди, а подскажите плз, по каким таким причинам может перестовать работать клава?
<AndreX> m00nkey: по многим
<san4o> m00nkey: чай, кофе. вот уже 2 причины )
<User209[web]> через менеджер обновлений
<m00nkey> да врятли чай кофе, под виндой у мя аптайм 5-7 дней и всё норм, а под убунтой постоянно отваливается :(
<AndreX> User209[web]:  мдя 10.4 -> 10.10 или как
<m00nkey> просто жетко вымораживает, нереально поработать
<m00nkey> жутко*
<User209[web]>  10.10 на 10.10....
<AndreX> User209[web]:  хи ты чпросто по обновил и так стало, с другого ведра грузонись
<User209[web]> ... а где другое ? в грубе только   одно...и востановительный режим , котором виснет
<Kinder-Pingvi> пипец, товарищи, где в этой кубунте автозагрузка?:)
<san4o> m00nkey: именно не работает или самопроизвольно меняется роскладка ? мигает какой нить индикатор ?
<AndreX> Kinder-Pingvi: K-menu -- Параметры системы -- Дополнительно -- Автозапуск если про это
<nicloay> Kinder-Pingvi: /etc/rc.local =)
<Kinder-Pingvi> AndreX: икс KDE ?
<m00nkey> san4o просто перестаётработать всё в один прекрасный момент :(  пашут только допю клавиши
<psineo> Добрый день, только зарегистрировался
<m00nkey> доп.
<AndreX> Kinder-Pingvi: ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> nicloay: пусто как в гробнице фараона)
<User209[web]> AndreX  что с ОСью делать?  сносить?
<Kinder-Pingvi> AndreX: ну у меня графическая среда КДЕ ) у меня нету вкладки дополнительно в системных настройках)
<AndreX> да там и будет пусто rc.local ваще не рекомендуют юзать
<san4o> m00nkey: на разных версиях ядра таже проблема ? клавиатура какая ?
<AndreX> User209[web]: незнаю логи нужны
<AndreX> Kinder-Pingvi: ну когда я им пользовался так было а щас незнаю тогда где оно
<AndreX> Kinder-Pingvi: у тебя кеды какие
<m00nkey> san4o	cnfdbk 10.04 обновил до 10.10 сейчас 11.04  клава a4tech
<Kinder-Pingvi> 4.6.1
<Kinder-Pingvi> во, нашел едва ли)
<Kinder-Pingvi> фух)
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, широко шагаешь )
<san4o> m00nkey: и на всех 3х системах была таже проблема ?
<User209[web]> <AndreX на сколько Я понимаю востановление это достаточно сложный процес и  нет вни какой гарантии что после 2-3 дневного ковыряния ОСь будет работать нормально...
<m00nkey> san4o угу
<AndreX> User209[web]: хозяин - барин , хош сноси
<AndreX> )
<nicloay> AndreX: убедил :).. все юзайте /etc/rc.d/sceleton )
<User209[web]> ведь  говорил я всем , что обновляються только дураки ...и сам на это попался....
<m00nkey> SergeyIT	да я бы и на 10.04 бы остался, только проблемы с клавой были, думал обновления помогут
<AndreX> User209[web]: это уже беребор
<nicloay> m00nkey: а что за клава?
<m00nkey> a4tech
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, а поиск ничего по а4тек не дает?
<AndreX> а цыфро буковки у неё есть
<san4o> m00nkey: я бы уже не выдержал и влаву поменял ). в система -параметры -клавиатура. модель пробовал свою ставить ?
<m00nkey> ничего внятного, кто-то писал ыто были похожие проблемы, но решений нет
<User209[web]>  2 -ой раз обновляюсь и  втоой раз неработоспосбная ОСь....
<m00nkey> KLS-7MUU моделька
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, и на иностранных ресурсах искал?
<m00nkey> пытался, но с английским туго
<san4o> m00nkey: вкладка раскладки , поле модель
<m00nkey> нет такой клавы тут
<AndreX> User209[web]: нет у тебя плохой походу
<san4o> m00nkey: ну хоть производитель твой есть похожие выбери ...
<nicloay> m00nkey: а логи смотрел :) ?
<m00nkey> логи чего смотреть?
<nicloay> прально, логи для админов, не для смертных :)
<m00nkey> san4o	выбрал похожую, посмотрим что получится
<nicloay> там обычно ничего дельного кроме кодов ошибок или прочей мутатни которая может помоч
<m00nkey> да я в убунте недавно ) как посмотреть логи?
<m00nkey> иксы же отвечают за клаву? я правильно понимаю?
<User209[web]> AndreX ... может быть . но теперь меня обновиться можно будет заставить только под страхом смертной казни.... уж лучше ОСь поменять ......
<nicloay> в убнуте даже есть вьюевр логов гдето. в вкладке администрирования.. суть такая смотришь когда зависла клава, запоминаешь время, потом идешь по всем логам и смотришь криминальные записии
<m00nkey> хм. ок
<AndreX> блин
<m00nkey> User209[web]	 я обновил с 10.04 до 11.04 кроми клавы всё норм пашет)
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, клава беспроводная?
<m00nkey> проводная, ЮСБ
<nicloay> ну тогда блок питания :)
<m00nkey> мышка ЮСБ пашет норм, без нареканий
<nicloay> мышка она маленькая :) - ей много не надо :), а гклава большая.. жрет как электрочайник. (шучу)
<m00nkey> опять клава отвалилась(
<m00nkey> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, тему нашел, что клава а4тек не работает в вин7, а в хр работает ))
<m00nkey> ну у меня немножко другая ос )
<m00nkey> http://paste.pro/1499189 вот лог например
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, а вообще с а4тек часто проблемы
<m00nkey> да она удобная блин, клавиши мягкие и не шумят ) жена не ругается ночью... почти
<m00nkey> я кстати наврал оказыывается, мыш у меня ПС\2 я и забыл когда меняЛ)
<m00nkey> но это не блок питания, ибо на клаве перестают работать основные клавиши, дополнительные пашет норм
<SergeyIT> m00nkey, ищи, такие проблемы есть, но по-английски
<m00nkey> хм, попробую
<TomFarr> Добробобро. Скажите чем графически можно глянуть содержание дампа dump.sql, не читать данные а просто увидеть какие там базы сохранились?
<TomFarr> люююдиии
<adminn> Есть русскоязычная поддержка по xubuntu?
<nicloay>  TomFarr я думаю cat dump.sql|grep create tablespace или как там создается
<TomFarr> не, мне создавать не надо, мне нужен дамп всех баз, потому что ehcp тупит в этом моменте и создает дампы выборочно как то
<nicloay> ну я и говорю - там же внутри дампа есть стейтмент по созданию базы данных - вот по нему grep и делаешь
<ur5imw> AndreX мне  удалось восстановить систему после обновления:)
 * Dramatic внимательно слушает тишину
 * fram потихоньку засыпает
<SergeyIT> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта развивает во мне фантомные боли(
<rapidsp> rc.d отваливается? :)
<FOREvERz> привет всем)
<FOREvERz> у меня есть вопросик по Evolution :) можно ли сделать так, чтобы он принимал письма и из писем определенными данными (например, отправитель) извлекал вложения и кидал их в определенную папку? =)
<Vult> подскажите пожалуйста, я вчера обновил ubuntu 10.10 ( gnome) и у меня теперь не показываются скринлеты и после перезагрузки постоянно слетают эффекты компиза , приходится заного вручную включать , в чем может быть дело ?
<Vult> точнее не эффекты именно компиза а вообще эффекты - визуальные эффекты *
<aleksei> SergeyIT: может ты знаешь софтину для линукса, с помощью которой можно построить E-R диаграмму из уже существующей базы?
<FOREvERz> the room is empty =(
<aleksei> что-то все замолчали, обеденный перерыв наверное )))
<^DEMOSS^> В связи с кризисом объединились две компании - "Макдоналдс" и секс-шоп.
<^DEMOSS^> Теперь игрушки в хэппи-мил стали ещё более интересными
<FOREvERz> это типа флудераст, да?
<FOREvERz> у меня есть вопросик по Evolution :) можно ли сделать так, чтобы он принимал письма и из писем определенными данными (например, отправитель) извлекал вложения и кидал их в определенную папку? =)
<^DEMOSS^> нет
<^DEMOSS^> это из темы про то, что нужно еще каноникал туда записать )
<FOREvERz> это ж неправда, инфа 100%
<[v-8]_jupiter> ку
<FOREvERz> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> насколько секъюрно в KeePass держать пароли?
<inkvizitor68sl> смогут ли их узнать, получив физический доступ к файлам?
<^DEMOSS^> да
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> а что-нибудь, что нормально шифрует свои файлы и не покажет пароли вообще никак без мастер пароля?
<^DEMOSS^> 7-zip
<^DEMOSS^> на санди бридж
<^DEMOSS^> мало того что зашифрует - еще и сожмет как банка попу. И без мастер пароля фиг чо получишь
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> а это идея
<inkvizitor68sl> хранить в запароленном архиве
<^DEMOSS^> я давно этой идеей пользуюсь )
<inkvizitor68sl> вот только глупая винда не сможет в такой архив писать, да.
<^DEMOSS^> еще и места мало занимает
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: Базы данных шифруются с использованием алгоритмов AES и Twofish с использованием 256 битного ключа.
<inkvizitor68sl> twofish очень даже неплох
<adminn> люди как драйвер для материнки установить?
<adminn> есть тут вообще кто-нибудь?
<adminn> как драйвер для материнки asus установить?На диске ничего не понятно
<aurodionov> есть
<aurodionov> что за драйвер то ?
<adminn> не знаю :-)я его на винде устанавливал
<aurodionov> точней драйвер чего надо установить
<adminn> драйвер процессора чтобы быстрей пахал
<aurodionov> и зачем ставить ,чтото не работает ?
<adminn> мне кажется тормозит
<aurodionov> по идее должно все работать из коробки
<aurodionov> на ноуте ставили?
<adminn> нет на ПК
<aurodionov> хм .........темпаче
<adminn> sk98lin называется
<aurodionov> сколько ставил с процами проблем небыло , причем варианты были разые
<adminn> он вообще для чего?
<aurodionov> в форточках много на что драйвера надо доставлять в отличии от бубна
<aurodionov> проц амд
<aurodionov> ?
<adminn> просто у меня проц интел 3 ГГц а Системный монитор 24% жрёт
<adminn> непривычно
<aurodionov> щас посмотрю
<aurodionov> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/1528881
<adminn> хотя нет 10%
<aurodionov> тут почитайте
<adminn> ок
<adminn> так для чего этот драйвер, для сети чтоли?
<aurodionov> pci-express шина , а что там именно .......да все что угодно
<aurodionov> сеть в том числе ,здесь он не надо
<aurodionov> все автоматом
<^DEMOSS^> 24% это возможно с С1Е и прочие энергосберегающие технологии
<adminn> ну так для чего?
<aurodionov> adminn, просто в гугле драйвер вбей и почитай
<adminn> ок
<|Philipp2007|> Я тут заметил такую вещь что убунту с файлами как то по другому работает чем винда. Проигрывается файл а я его смог переименовать и переместить. Винда бы 10 раз прокляла своими ошибками.
<adminn> все понял
<inkvizitor68sl> |Philipp2007|: угу
<aurodionov> adminn, ну вот :)
<inkvizitor68sl> |Philipp2007|: во-первых офигенная система кеширования файлов с диска в память, во-вторых работа с файлами идет не по именам, а по номерам inodes
<inkvizitor68sl> |Philipp2007|: а они меняются только при изменении расположения файла
<inkvizitor68sl> mv сделать вряд ли сможешь
<Temur> inkvizitor68sl: Çäðàâñòâóéòå, íå ïîäñêàæåòå êàê ìîæíî ñîçäàòü â tree ìåíþ popup
<|Philipp2007|> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо. за подсказку. про inodes догадки были. Но я же переместил файл через наутилус. или mv в консоли не так действует?
<inkvizitor68sl> Temur: UTF8 here
<inkvizitor68sl> |Philipp2007|: в консоли не та
<inkvizitor68sl> к
<Temur> inkvizitor68sl: Íå ïîíÿë
<ubuntuhelp> Temur! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> |Philipp2007|: в наутилусе там как то на дублировании inodes завязано. mv же тупо переписывает номера, не сохраняя старые.
<|Philipp2007|> inkvizitor68sl:  Да нет. mv проверил. qmmp и vlc ошибок не выдали. перемещал на другой раздел из ntfs в ext2. Может файл маленький вот он весь в кэше был. Сейчас фильм попробую
<|Philipp2007|> Делал от рута
<inkvizitor68sl> ye ,kby
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вот сейчас кеш диска - чуть меньше 5 гб
<inkvizitor68sl> по сути - у меня вся система в памяти висит
<inkvizitor68sl> она 5.5 занимает
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя тоже, думаю, файлик в 1.4Г легко влезет)
<|Philipp2007|> inkvizitor68sl: Не это не кэш. перемещал файл mkv 2.1 гига. в оперативке как было 900 Мб так и осталось. Все таки работа с файловой системой в линуксе намного лучше продумана.
<inkvizitor68sl> |Philipp2007|: значит если inodes используется, то ссылки остаются
<|Philipp2007|> inkvizitor68sl: Странно но проигрываю с ntfs а какие там inodes да и сейчас удалил файл а он дальше проигрывается =О
<|Philipp2007|> Alt+SysRQ+S тоже ноль эмоций. Думал на диск не записался результат удаления
<TomFarr> Подскажите 1.5.9 старше чем 1.5.24 у джумлы?
<TomFarr> ау
<|Philipp2007|> TomFarr: Судя по номерам версий 1.5.9 свежее. Хотя я не в курсе
<TomFarr> На офф сайте 1.5.24 последней является
<inkvizitor68sl> лана, поехал я на работу
<rapidsp> о! нвидиа дров для 1.10 зделала
<TomFarr> 24 старше все таки
<|Philipp2007|> TomFarr: Странная какая то нумерация
<TomFarr> да мы тут всем офисом в поисках логики заблудились
<adminn> Кто знает нужны ли дрова для принтера xerox workcentre?
<[v-8]_jupiter> 24 конечно старше ведб 9<24 ))
<dikidu> Привет! Есть кто-нибудь из Оренбурга?
<zelman> ds
<zelman> hello!
<dmitry-melnikov> парни у меня проблема, оранжевая лампочка моргает на сиоединении, потом желтая, дальше они отключаются и заново
<dmitry-melnikov> в чем проблема? не могу понять
<dmitry-melnikov> новичок я
<dubossary> при сборке ядра нужно выбрать контроллер SATA если у меня южный мост FW82801EB, и SATA встроена в этот мост, что выбирать в этом случае?
<dmitry-melnikov_> парни никто не подскажет? не могу в интернет на другом компе зайти(
<ambal> привет всем)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Fail!
<ambal> меня видно?
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<ambal> как настроить ip-фильтр, т.е. список разрешённых ip диапозонов в transmission'e ?
<ambal> нашёл blocklists папку у него, но там же типа запрещённые должны лежать, а мне наоборот над..
<dmitry-melnikov_> хз)) тут самые умные люди afk вроде)
<ambal> +dmitry-melnikov_: ясн :)
<dmitry-melnikov_> а как ты пишешь на мое имя?)
<dmitry-melnikov_> я просто 200 лет в ирках не сидел
<ambal> копирую, ставлю после : и пишу))
<artus> ambal, извращенец )
<artus> ambal, пользуй TAB
<ambal> artus: я нз как по другому)) ты знаешь, как настроить ip фильтр в transmission?
<artus> ambal, а на оффсайте порытся в документации?
<artus> !nat | dmitry-melnikov_
<ubuntuhelp> dmitry-melnikov_: Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<ambal> artus: ok, походу предётся)
<dmitry-melnikov_> аааа я думал можно кнопачку зажать какую нибудь, нажать на имя и все)
<dmitry-melnikov_> Парни вопрос, у меня проблема с сетевой картой. Вообще втыкаю кабель, там лампочки есть, влючается оранжевая, мигает один раз, затем желтая подмигивает один раз, потом они вырубаются и все заного
<dmitry-melnikov_> в чем может быть проблема?
<dmitry-melnikov_> я нуб
<dmitry-melnikov_> вчера все отлично работало
<dmitry-melnikov_> порты менял, менял кабеля, всеравно
<dmitry-melnikov_> одно и тоже
<nonick> ifconfig наверное надо посмотреть
<dmitry-melnikov_> ethernet adapter подключение по лакальной сети: chtlf gthtlfxb yt ljcnegyf
<dmitry-melnikov_> среда передачи не доступна
<dmitry-melnikov_> подключение по лакальной сети. Написано подключено, сетевой кабель не подключен и так постоянно
<artus> меняй шнурок, или сетевую
<dmitry-melnikov_> шнурок вчера новый покупал
<dmitry-melnikov_> и вчера работало
<dmitry-melnikov_> (
<artus> а в логах что?
<dmitry-melnikov_> ipconfig /all?
<dmitry-melnikov_> или на ubuntu? я две ос поставил, не знаю как в ubuntu все проверить
<artus> где ж ты в никсах то ipconfig видел?
<User997[web]> э
<dmitry-melnikov_> artus, тогда как посмотреть?
<dmitry-melnikov_> artus, я загрузил ubuntu
<Ekto> А ifconfig пробывал посмотреть?
<artus> dmitry-melnikov_,  /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/dmesg
<Evangelion> всем хай
<dmitry-melnikov_> artus, сейчас посмотрю
<ambal> как настроить ip фильтр для transmission? нашёл у него папку blocklists , но там же типа запрещённые должны лежать, а мне наоборот над.. т.е. чтобы только с разрешённых диапозонов качал\раздавал
<artus> ambal, береш iptables и разрешаеш
<ambal> artus: да у меня разрешено там всё, мне надо, чтобы transmission качал\раздавал только с разрешённых диапозонов
<artus> ну и, ты ж ему порт то выделил?
<artus> а вобще виг его знает, спросил бы лутше гугля) толку больше было б )
<ambal> artus: да
<ambal> всмысле через iptables можно настроить, чтобы через этот порт только связь была с разрешёнными диапозонами...?
<trizer> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста как записать рекурсивную команду для перемещения всех файлов по маске из структуры каталогов в один каталог.
<AndreX> trizer:  find /folder -name '*.txt' | xargs cp -av --target-directory=/folder2 --parents копировать так
<trizer> благодарю, а можно пояснения как это работает?
<hypotap> åñòü ëè êàêèå-íèáóäü ñïîñîáû âîéòè â webmoney, èñïîëüçóÿ WMID, êîòîðûé áûë â Windows. Èëè íóæíî îáÿçàòåëüíî ðåãèñòðèðîâàòü íîâûé, èñïîëüçóÿ WM Light ?
<SergeyIT> trizer, а почитать man по командам и bash ?
<AndreX> trizer: поис файлов в папке folder и подпапках с расширением txt и копирование их в папку folder2
<AndreX> както так
<trizer> да я пользоваться гуглом разучился повидимому ... ниче толкового найти не могу
<AndreX> на форуме гдето видел справочник по командам даже на русском
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=14535.0
<AndreX> типа этого
<trizer> AndreX, да смысл то мне понятен ... структура непонятна,
<[v-8]_jupiter> AndreX: find
<darkmasterlonely> всем ку)
<trizer> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> AndreX: find /home/vasya -name "*.txt" Ето тебе найдет все файлы с росширением txt в каталоге котрый укажешь
<[v-8]_jupiter> а потом на них натрави cp и скопирует куда надо
<trizer> [v-8]_jupiter это понятно а  xargs что делает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> утилита которая позволяет вызвать команды с парметрами(ключами)
<trizer> [v-8]_jupiter, Спасиб за разъяснения. вроде разобрался команда получилась find -name '*.deb'|xargs -i mv {} ./
<ferrer3> Привет, подскажите, как поставить изменение раскладки клавиатуры на Шифт-альт?
<SergeyIT> альт+шифт?
<ferrer3> Ну да в настройках я не нашёл...
<n2011all> как запустить в убунту конфигуратор snmpd
<ferrer3> Нашёл, спс, Сергей )
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, в меню где раскладка клавиатуры
<ferrer3> ещё вопрос, примерно из той же области.. как у указателя мыши убрать замедленное перемещение при небольших расстояниях )
<ferrer3> есть скорость указателя, но она гасится при небольших перемещениях (в винде есть аналог в настройках - какая-то галочка)
<ferrer3> В настройках мыши есть пункты - ускорение и чувствительность, у меня оба на максимуме, но мышь как чугунная - очень тяжело двигается
<TomFarr> Ребяты, а можно ли использовать IP камеру как обычную стационарную на ubuntu? Просто есть сервис с подкастами и веб общением, [jxtncz nelf bpj,hf;tybt c dt, rfvths pfg[fnm
<ferrer3> Вот вспомнил, в Виндовс есть аналог - что-то типа ускорения движения курсора, мне надо чтобы ускорения не было...
<ferrer3> тут не знаю как настройить.
<TomFarr> Как систему обмануть и подпихнуть rtsp поток в качестве веб камеры?
<TomFarr> ау люди
<TomFarr> Задача казалось бы тривеальнейшая
<ferrer3> Галочка в винде называется включить повышенную точность указателя, то есть при медленных движениях она точнее становится... Тут в принципе такой настройки нет, но такое ощущение, что она включена
<TomFarr> ferrer3: какая галочка? Какая винда??? Ты что упоролся?
<ferrer3> я убунту настраиваю, тут нету нужной настройки для мыши
<ferrer3> как будто курсор разгоняется, если делать большие перемещения
<Atybrc> ferrer3: Нужно чувствительность мыши ставить на минимум, тогда мышь будет двигаться быстро
<TomFarr> ferrer3: ты упоролся! Какая мышь в линуксе???
<TomFarr> кому вообще нужна мышь в линуксе?
<TomFarr> Вы бредите
<TomFarr> Вот подкаст расшарить это да нужная вещь
<ferrer3> Кому нужны подкасты? Вы бредите.
<ferrer3> Вот мышь - это нужная вещь.
 * TomFarr slaps ubuntuhelp - please kick the ferrer3 becose he is lamo
<TomFarr> Как перенести поток rtsp://video.mp4 в устройство .в
<TomFarr> ./dev/cam
<TomFarr> ау! Оглохли что ли?
<GuestArbaiter> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<GuestArbaiter> )))))
<TomFarr> GuestArbaiter: ты дурак?
<AndreX> мдя
<TomFarr> AndreX: а ты поддакивать пришел?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tel TomFarr about rules
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell TomFarr about rules
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, please see my private message
<GuestArbaiter> вот только на оскорбления не переходим, пожалуйста
<ferrer3> Увадаемые, я хочу скачать новые скины для убунту, но при этом открывается почему-то фаерфокс, хотя я вроде как в опере... может можно как-то сделать, чтобы ссылки в опере по умолчанию открывались?
<GuestArbaiter> система-параметры-предпочитаемые приложения)
<GuestArbaiter> первая вкладка - интернет)
<ferrer3> Спс
<TomFarr_> AndreX: вы таки умны как кирпичи - человеку который в ирц чатах 5 год, показывать каты о правилах... это по меньшей мере нужно обладать одной 100500вой частью среднего ума. А вопрос про дурака, был в тему. ага
<ferrer3> Скажите, есть ли какой-нибудь скин, чтобы как в винде были прозрачные окна и тд?
<kroxiksut> народ, ламерский вопрос... какой командой в консоли подключиться по eth?
<GuestArbaiter> TomFarr_, а смысл был кричать "ау! Оглохли что ли?" когда никто не отвечает? спят)
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr_: прекращай, а то тебе придется со мной сейчас поспорить. Лучше перечитай что тебе бот написал.
<inkvizitor68sl> и твои "5 лет" не дают никакого права тебе кого-либо оскорблять
<TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl: да давай поспорим. думаю у тебя силенок не хватит меня переубедить
<TomFarr_> GuestArbaiter: ns levftim z 'njuj rfnf ybrjulf yt dbltk&
<TomFarr_> Ты думаешь я этот кат никогда не видел и крикнул что бы его увидеть?
<Atybrc> Как узнать путь к бинарнику, если знаешь команду?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host TomFarr_ 60 /msg ubuntuhelp !ask
<GuestArbaiter> помнится, я е подобное первый раз крикнул именно для этого)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Atybrc: which command
<Atybrc> Спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> силенок у меня не хватит, силенок у меня не хватит
 * inkvizitor68sl задумчиво глянул в рутовую консоль на убунтуру
<GuestArbaiter> +100500 )))))))))
<ferrer3> Скажите, есть команда, чтобы расположить все текущие окна рядом?
<kroxiksut> нид хелп...
<kroxiksut> забыл как в бубне из консоли к езернету цепляться
<AndreX> ifup eth0
<Atybrc> В дополнение к прошлому вопросу, как зайти в директорию /usr?
<GuestArbaiter> "cd /usr" не работает?
<Atybrc> через гуй
<vladgobelen> тыкнуть мышной на /usr не работает?
<vladgobelen> мышкой*
<GuestArbaiter> в терминале sudo nautilus
<GuestArbaiter> и тыкай в наутилусе куда хочешь, только осторожнее
<Atybrc> Там нет этой папки
<vladgobelen> Atybrc: У тебя случаем не мунОС?
<Atybrc> да
<GuestArbaiter> что за мунОС?
<Atybrc> А что?
<GuestArbaiter> просто не знаю, и интересно)
<Atybrc> Система, убунту чуток переделанная
<Atybrc> Это я у vladgobelen спросил
<ferrer3> Язык системы русский - галочки на "Переводы" и "Орфография" установлены, а слова всё равно помечаются в ирк клиенте как неправильнонаписанные (красное подчёркивание)
<vladgobelen> Atybrc: зайди в / и покажи скрин http://vl-up.tk
<kroxiksut> я в шоке от бубна 10
<ferrer3> как исправить?
<kroxiksut> удалил емпати, и слетел гном!
<adminn> Как установить приложение, если оно в файле .run?
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, а зависимости не смотрел ;)
<Atybrc>  vladgobelen: Сейчас, а зачем?
<kroxiksut> SergeyIT да в 10.04 весь мусор нормально удалялся...
<vladgobelen> adminn: chmod +x файл && ./файл
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, так это 10.04
<adminn> vladgobelen попробуем :-)
<vladgobelen> Atybrc: кошмар
<vladgobelen> Atybrc: юзай консоль
<adminn> vladgobelen а первый раз какой файл писать?
<kroxiksut> подскажите, какие пакеты поставить обратно надо?
<vladgobelen> adminn: который хочешь запустить
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, емпати
<kroxiksut> во... я третьего гномика поставил :)
<kroxiksut> но мне второй больше нравится
<adminn> <vladgobelen> спс
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, а зачем ставил?
<kroxiksut> SergeyIT потому что второй не пашет
<kroxiksut> ща, кажись сделаю
<kroxiksut> интересно, куда в третьем гноме запрятали элементы администрирования...
<vladgobelen> в реестр
<kroxiksut> там где все приложения?
<vladgobelen> попробуй regedit
<vladgobelen> или gregedit
<ferrer3> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить флэш плеер? Скачал архив, там файл с расширением .so, жму на него - ничего не происходит.
<kroxiksut> пипец...
<kroxiksut> разные зависимости..
<kroxiksut> гном требует два пакета, которые с друг другом не дружат :(
<adminn> ferrer3 ты скачал с adobe.com?
<fram> у меня ваще флэш тормозит (((
<fram> никак побороть не могу
<ferrer3> да, архив gz. Внутри файл libflashplayer.so - не запускается
<ferrer3> убунту 10.1-
<artus> и не должно
<ferrer3> как установить то?
<artus> ferrer3, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1234&bih=721&q=ubuntu+libflashplayer.so&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= слабо?
<vladgobelen> fram: тут где-то у бота есть инструкция про флэш. Поспрашивай у операторов.
<ferrer3> Спасибо, что напомнили об этом поисковике, впредь буду пользоваться им... Извините за ваши потраченные нервы.
<kroxiksut> фух... вроде разобрался
<kroxiksut> часть удалённого вернул
<fram> vladgobelen: спасибо
<shenmue> доброе утро
<ferrer3> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash так как я качал Оперой у меня не открылся Ubuntu Software Center... как его открыть?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Как там у вас флэш настраивается?
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<vladgobelen> fram
<ferrer3> у меня 32 бита.. всё равно не ставится
<shenmue> ferrer3 что не ставится?
<vladgobelen> флэш
<ferrer3> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить флэш плеер? Скачал архив, там файл с расширением .so, жму на него - ничего не происходит. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash так как я качал Оперой у меня не открылся Ubuntu Software Center... как его открыть?
<shenmue> ставим из центра приложений
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117569.0
<shenmue> . http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash  это вообще левый сайт какой то. флэш качается с сайта адобе
<ferrer3> это инструкция по установке, я не могу найти центр приложений...
<shenmue> открой синаптик
<shenmue> вбей флэш в посик и ставь
<shenmue> поиск*
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а жать можно только на файл с расширением *.gmi
<Atybrc> Кстати, у меня куда-то исчез гимп, пишет execv error: No such file or directory
<Atybrc> Как узнать из-за чего это?
<artus> мне вот интересно, нафига тянуть архив если есть деб, это раз, и неужели так тяжело раскрыть глаза и прочитать то что пишет гугл? мегастрашная команда sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugin пугает?
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntu.sumy.ua/2010/12/adobe-flash-lightspark-gnash-swfdec.html кстати надо бы попробывать. гнэш юзал. ролики не кажет а вот музыку в контакте играл
<shenmue> artus	sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras (=
<artus> shenmue, я к тому если уж тянуть кокого то  с оффсайта, какого фига деб то не выбрать
<shenmue> ну в репах две версии флэша. одна из них nonfree. она самая свежая
<ferrer3> вот блин, что за бред в этом центре? Неверная архитектура «i386»
<ferrer3> качал версию 32 бита, система 32-битная...
<vladgobelen> shenmue: гнэш ютуб хорошо показывает
<artus> дык не интересно ж народу из реп, им дай собрать че нить , стянуть откуда то и потом ломать голову чего с этим делать, но ненене , читать не их метод.
<ferrer3> System requirements      (4.71 MB)
<ferrer3> Browser: Firefox, Mozilla, SeaMonkey не понимаю, если я оперой пользуюсь, то не заработает?
<vladgobelen> заработает
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, рыба гниет с головы, то бишь от центра
<shenmue> ferrer3 у меня опера и работает ◯_◯
<ferrer3> вот не ставится этот deb пишет Неверная архитектура «i386»
<vladgobelen> значит ставь amd64
<artus> ferrer3, uname -a покажи
<artus> и зачем какой то там центр? sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb или чего у тя там и все
<ferrer3> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 18:42:20 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shenmue> гг
<artus> и где я тебя спрашиваю ты 32 ставил?
<shenmue> бугогашеньки
<fram> :-D
<ferrer3> погоди, но система то 32-битная...
<shenmue> x86_64  видишь?
<artus> ferrer3, x86_64  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ferrer3> для 64 нету deb файла, а через центр приложений не ставится (
<shenmue> обиделся
<artus> ссзб
<shenmue> у кого гномко? тут полезный апплет откапал. хочу похвалиться
<artus> !flash | ferrer3
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> в убунту твике подключаем репозиторий 64 и ставим флэш
<Atybrc> shenmue: у меня
<artus> а sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa  уже не ? только через твики?
<artus> вернее ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<skai> artus: дык вантузная привычка.для простого действия нужна утилита с 10 окошками и сотней кликов
<shenmue> Atybrc http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png
<shenmue> слева менюшка показывает так же содержимое папки. папки можно любые выбрать
<ferrer3> спс вам. Поставилось!
<Atybrc> А скрин мне зачем? Апплет давай :)
<shenmue> file-browser-applet
<shenmue> у меня в мяте он сразу есть
<shenmue> ferrer3 оперативы у тебя сколько?
<ferrer3> 2 гига...
<Atybrc> shenmue: Можно поподробней?
<shenmue> ну ставим , ребут иксов и он появляется в списке апплетов. добовляем на панель и лезем в настройки что оно должно показывать
<hunter-12> всем ку
<shenmue> в мяте больше прог просто в репах
<skai> shenmue: 4.2 причем эпичное
<skai> shenmue: мята юзает репы от убунты.
<shenmue> и свои
<skai> shenmue: и в ту же убунту можно ппа мяты подключить
<skai> shenmue: так что 4.2
<ferrer3> подскажите хороший плеер для убунту - желательно что-то типа foobar2000 под винду
<hunter-12> ferrer3: rhythmbox :)
<shenmue> но где то читал что обновляться не стоит из реп мяты. а вот ставить проги можна
<Atybrc> henmue: А называется он как?
<shenmue> file-browser-applet
<hunter-12> оффтоп конечно, но кто знает, как на кпк запустить ангстрем с образа диска через haret и подойдет ли к нему уже готовое ядро и инитрд от андроида?
<Atybrc> О, щас поставлю
<skai> hunter-12: ты бы еще спросил как обойти ограничение в постоянной планка
<hunter-12> skai: а ты знаешь? :D
<shenmue> skai	методом гомера
<hunter-12> тут же все-таки канал по линукс...
<hunter-12> хоть и не по ангстрему
<Atybrc1> Ну вроде все
<shenmue> поставил?
<skai> hunter-12: тут канал бубунту-линукс. самый домохозяистый линукс и никакой линукс не передомохозяит наш линукс по домохозяистости
<AndreX> )
<Atybrc1> Да
<AndreX> вот завернул
<skai> вот здравый смысл говорит мне уйти на федору, бо там гном3.но лень говорит - иди ка ты в баню
<hunter-12> я вот тоже думаю, но хочется дождаться бубунту 10.04
<shenmue> ээ
<hunter-12> может юнити будет ничего
<shenmue> щас 2011 год
<skai> hunter-12: машину времени купи и в прошлое
<hunter-12> )))
<hunter-12> цифру перепутал
<shenmue> в мяте будет гномко три
<skai> мята не нужна
<hunter-12> shenmue: в минте?
<Atybrc1> Хороший апплет
<ferrer3> чего-то стандартный музыкальный плеер ничегоне воспроизводит...
<shenmue> mint
<shenmue> ferrer3 а ты кодеки ставвил?
<hunter-12> ferrer3: sudo apt-fet install ubuntu-restricted-extras\
<hunter-12> кажется
<shenmue> а она может ему флэш затрет
<ferrer3> sudo apt-fet install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shenmue> get
<ferrer3> sudo: apt-fet: command not found
<hunter-12> at-get
<hunter-12> apt-get
<shenmue> а не fet
<ferrer3> понял )
<ferrer3> просто через видео проигрователь тотем всё играется, а через рхитм... чего-то там нет
<UNIm96> inkvizitor68sl:  тут?
<shenmue> ритм бокс
<ferrer3> понятно, ещё вопросик, как ярлык терминала добавить на раб стол?
<shenmue> пкм в меню на терминале
<ferrer3>  Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer - чего-то вылезло в новом окне терминала внизу <ok> а как ок нажать ума не приложу ((
<hunter-12> а зачем на раб-стол? лучше на панель
<BdD1> Привет всем!
<ferrer3> ок, на панель )
<hunter-12> BdD1: ку
<shenmue> нажать энтереом
<BdD1> Как настроение?ъ
<shenmue> там что то врое EULA лиц соглашение и бла  бла бла
<inkvizitor68sl> чего от меня кто хотел то?
<ferrer3> В РитмБоксе можно сделать, чтобы были вкладки, каждая со своим плейлистом?
<nikonorr> привет всем, чет я пропустил , а погоду в 11.04 теперь никак не увидеть чтоли? програму время теперь что ли смотреть???
<nikonorr> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/03/27/апплет-погоды-для-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/  вот такое решение нашел в гугле, интересно панель не развалится
<ferrer3> подскажите всё таки по ритм боксу, там можно делать вкладки?
<BdD1> Fly
<nikonorr> заработала погода в трее !! да еще в цвете , да с облачком ))) правда теперь может что то другое отвалилось, посмторим посмотрим
<ferrer3> ещё подскажите, заметил интересную вещь в Опере, если кликать средней кнопкой мыши, то вместо стандартной для меня прокрутки открывается новая вкладка урл... как пофиксить?
<Atybrc1> При нажатии колесика происходит вставка
<Atybrc1> Это надо в настройках убунты фиксить, вроде
<ferrer3> вот, спс за инфо, а как в настройках пофиксить?
<Atybrc1> Не знаю :-D
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Поставь ie - так это сразу идет
<ferrer3> ну я к опере всё таки привык...
<shenmue> это в опере отключается
<ferrer3> а ещё, как избавиться от постоянного ввода пароля? у меня в принципе на компе нужна только одна учётка, мне это не нужно
<shenmue> никак
<shenmue> под рутом низя сидеть
<shenmue> никогда и нигде
<Atybrc1> Упс, наврал, действительно в опере настраивается
<ferrer3> а где? )
<BdD1> Опера , самый настраиваемый броузер =)
<Atybrc1> Меню - Настройки - Общие настройки - Расширенные - Настроить
<Atybrc1> среднюю кнопку
<BdD1> Можно настроить все...
<shenmue> мне удобней копипаст в опере
<Atybrc1> Ниче, нормально настраивается
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Можно настроить автовход в систему. Если ты про это
<Atybrc1> Только бы убрать эту новую экспресс-панель...
<ferrer3> это тоже не помешало бы,
<ferrer3> Atybrc1, спс
<Atybrc1> почему 1?
<ferrer3> ещё ламерский вопрос: как переключаться между раб столами?
<shenmue> ктрл+алт+ влево право
<artus> контрл+альт+<-- -->
<Atybrc1> alt секд ->
<shenmue> или колесиком
<shenmue> или зажать скм и вращать кубло
<shenmue> или брата попросить
<Atybrc1> или компиз настроить и alt ctrl LBM
<nikonorr> можно не зажимая вращать кубло колесиком если в компизе 2 кнопки  переставить. эт я проходил ))
<ferrer3> а можно два окна в пределах одного раб стола разместить рядом, чтобы они делили его ровно пополам?
<ferrer3> в винде называется расположить окна рядом
<nikonorr> а можно 2 окна и дверь
<BdD1> Кто лучше win , Lin , Mac?
<Atybrc1> Холивар?
<Atybrc1> А если бан7
<ferrer3> риторический вопрос? если учесть, что сейчас вся современная техника на линуксе...
<nikonorr> а в нарвале уже окна по умолчанию делят экран по полам как в винде , и даже по углам расставляют
<hunter-12> и в кде
<psineo> dctv-Dctv yjxb lj,hjq
<psineo> всем-всем Ночи доброй
<Atybrc1> ЭК технологическим трубопроводам относятся трубопроводы в пределах нефтебаз и складов нефтепродуктов, по которым транспортируются нефть и нефтепродукты, масла, реагенты, пар, вода, топливо, обеспечивающие ведение технологического процесса и эксплу
<Atybrc1> Я СЛУЧАЙНО!
<psineo> кто бы меня просветил, тут устанавливаю почтовый сервер, я в этот 2*5
<Atybrc1> Хотел посмотреть что это за текст, он на другой раскладке был
<nikonorr> а я думал это ман к чему то в гное
<nikonorr> гноме
<psineo> угу
<Atybrc1> :-D
<psineo> не поможете? есть среди Вас знатоки?
<vladgobelen> psineo: Я же тебе статью скинул последнюю) Ты оценил?
<ferrer3> напрягает, чего-то опера тормозит, когда на соседнем столе открыт стрим через флэш плеер (
<psineo> ага
<psineo> я про вот что
<psineo> < ERROR > Installation failed, please check the terminal output.
<psineo> root@mail:/iRedMail-0.6.1#
<Atybrc1> Кстати, компилятор С в убунте встроен?
<psineo> что это значит так как я уже установил просто запустить нужно
<AndreX> Atybrc1: зачем оно тебе в убунту
<Atybrc1> ну нужно
<AndreX> ломать ось
<AndreX> ?
<Atybrc1> я винду держу из-за вижуал студио и автокада
<Atybrc1> И почему вы пишите Atybrc1?
<shenmue> отпусти ее
<shenmue> Atybrc1 потому что это твой ник
<Atybrc1> Найду компилятор С и отпущу
<BdD1> Я тоже...
<Atybrc1> У меня просто Atybrc
<ferrer3> блин, чего-то тормоза из-за флэш плеера, как пофиксить?
<BdD1> Такой как VS не найти
<Atybrc1> Закрой его
<Atybrc1> Хоть какой-нибудь
<ferrer3> ну а чтобы он открытым был?
<Atybrc1> Останови его
<shenmue> Atybrc1 вообще то твой ник Atybrc1	
<Atybrc1> Щас перелогинюсь
<shenmue> тсс
<shenmue> все добовляем 1 к его  нику
<san4o> Atybrc1:    sudo apt-cache search gcc вот тебе и компилятор
<shenmue> кстати ник проще сменить чем логинится
<shenmue> хотя кому как
<Atybrc> Вроде все
<shenmue> Atybrc1 что?
<AndreX> Atybrc: наверно тебе нужен Netbeans
<ferrer3> Atybrc1, что всё?
<Atybrc> Я все еще Atybrc1?
<shenmue> да
<Retry> да
<Atybrc> Почему?
<AndreX> нет он пошутил
<shenmue> ferrer3 у тебя русский ник собственный отображается в опере?
<shenmue> если с нее в ирц сидишь конечно
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  тут?
<ferrer3> с неё, вопрос про русский ник не понял )
<Atybrc> У меня отражается
<Atybrc> ferrer3 Ты свой ник видишь?
<shenmue> ferrer3 поставь русский ник себе. без разницы какой
<UNIm95> народ хабр своё имя потерял?
<shenmue> хабр работает
<UNIm95> доменное
<Retry> нет
<ferrer3> выафыафыаф
<UNIm95> разве?
<Retry> я бы его сразу купил )
<ferrer3> 123феррер Erroneous Nickname
<AndreX> в ирс руский ник ты не поставиш хоть об стену расшибись покрайней мере на фриноде
<ferrer3> угу, не ставится
<shenmue> ferrer3 http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png я вот о чем
<waddaw> комунибудь видно что я пишу ?)
<shenmue> нет
<AndreX> shenmue: повтори скрин
<ferrer3> у меня вообще на русский не меняется, почему-то
<AndreX> хотя не я ступил
<shenmue> так это далнет
<BdD1> IRC
<ferrer3> скажите, где найти настройки как на скриншоте (взял с форума) http://img502.imageshack.us/i/compizconfig.png/
<BdD1> =-O
<shenmue> ferrer3	ты компиз ставил?
<ferrer3> нет, конечно
<shenmue> вот поставь
<AndreX> sudo aptitude install compiz
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/compiz-fusion
<User536[web]> Приветствую, товарищи! Подскажите пожалуйста, решили проблему  с двумя видеокартами (asus ul50vt (нвидиа и интел)) под убунтой? Единственное что останавливает меня от перехода на линух. Спасибо.
<nikonorr> а почему перетаскивание окон не очень плавно происходит? это юнити тормозное?
<waddaw> это видюха или дрова старые
<ferrer3> ещё вопрос, когда в консоли ввожу команду и требует пароль, то ввод пароля какой-то мутноватый, то есть не отображается ничего, просто пустая строка в которую вводишь - так должно быть?
<san4o> User536[web]: может опишете в чем проблема то ...
<Atybrc> А драйвера новые?
<ferrer3> ни звёздочки - ничего?
<Atybrc> Да
<Atybrc> Да
<san4o> ferrer3: так и задумано )
<User536[web]> san4o: проблема в переключении со встроенной на дискретную
<User536[web]> san4o: изначально работают обе и батарея поедается двоими естессна =)
<Atybrc> Если хочешь что бы видно было, вместо sudo набирай gksu
<nikonorr> дрова установленные Проприетарный драйпер FGLRX для видеокарт ATI/AMD
<Atybrc> Посмотри обновления
<artus> Atybrc, gksu тут причем ?
<ferrer3> я понял, у меня лагало из-за флэша, потому что маленький кэш в опере стоял, сейчас сделал 400 мегов, всё летает
<Atybrc> В смысле, если хочется звездочки видеть
<artus> Atybrc,  gksu -- это графическая оболочка (Gtk+) для /bin/su. Она поддерживает регистрационные интерпретаторы и сохраняет окружение при работе в качестве оболочки
<artus>  su. Она полезна для элементов меню или других графических программ, которым требуется спросить пользовательский пароль, чтобы запустить другую программу от
<artus>  имени другого пользователя.
<artus> Atybrc, зачем ему в консоли gksu ?
<nikonorr> в играх не  тормозит , только в перетаскивании окошек замечено небольшое притормаживание
<ferrer3> а как в консоли сделать, вставку и копирование на ctrl v c?
<Atybrc> Я думал что это просто ввод пароля в грfaическом окружении
<artus> ferrer3, вылелил мыышой, вставил колесом
<ferrer3> удобно, а мой вариант всё таки можно как-то настроить?
<waddaw> nikonorr,  я ставил дрова для ати которые через менеджер проприетарных дров , и с сайта качал новые которые с сайта амд вообще не тормозили
<artus> можно все ) только боюсь тебе не захочится рыть тонны страничек гкгла в поиске костылей )
<artus> ferrer3, а вообще по шифт-инсерт должно ставлять
<artus> ferrer3, и да , ctrl+c в терминале на копирование это изврат)
<nikonorr> если я в гноме куб сделаю тоже не тормозит, а вот в юнити тормозит, немного , но не плавно двигаются
<ferrer3> хмм, я просто привык... только что настроил... вариант с мышкой удобный, но иногда руки на клаве и лениво тянуться за колёсиком
<SA4ok> здравствуйте. кто-нибудь знает, в какой программе и как можно по точкам постороить график и к нему в нужных точках построить касательные? попробовал qtiplot, scidavis, OOo, M$ Excel. где то в гугле прочел что якобы qtiplot может. но обискав его весь, не нашел. пров
<SA4ok> ерил версию - стои последняя. может кто сталкивался с подобным? помогите пожалуиста?
<shenmue> ferrer3 настройки упровления
<shenmue> в терминале
<Atybrc> О, спасибо
<Atybrc> То же искал
<shenmue> как странно вы ищете
<SA4ok> проблема именно в построй касательных в нужнах точках к уже построенному прогрммой сплайну по точкам
<shenmue> где угодно но только не в управлении
<Atybrc> А дрова для клавы где можно взять? Гугль спрашивал, молчит зараза
<AndreX> э
<shenmue> какие такие дрова для какой такой клавы?
<Atybrc> клава btc 8190urf, на ней много доп. кнопок, они не работают
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/gbrGs
<shenmue> Atybrc это тебе выше
<Atybrc> Да, я понял
<trizer> люди, кто нибудь пробовал настраивать локальный репозиторий вот таким способом? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F работало?
<ferrer3> Как поставить compiz? Чего-то команда sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager не работает
<ferrer3> E: Работа dpkg прервана, вы должны вручную запустить sudo dpkg --configure -a для устранения проблемы.
<waddaw> ну дак выполни )
<shenmue> sudo dpkg --configure -a введи
<shenmue> ты процесс установки прервал
<ferrer3> ввёл, скопировал и догнал, что надо сделать)
<Atybrc> Спасибо, shenmue
<Atybrc> Настроил
<ferrer3> скажите, вылезло снова окно  Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer внизу какой-то ок но никак нельзя нажать, ни энтером, никак
<ferrer3> как делать скриншот отдельного окна в убунту? в винде ctrl-prtscr
<AndreX> табом на кнопку наведись и ентером
<trizer> альт зажми и мышкой окно перетаскивай
<trizer> а ... это ж в терминале :)
<shenmue> в консоли tab переключается между элементами окна
<ferrer3> Спс
<shenmue> да ивообще в гуи так же
<shenmue> ты явно с досом не знаком
<ferrer3> а про скриншот? пртскр весь раб стол копирует, а мне надо только отдельное окно?
<shenmue> а в 10.10 убрали отдельное окно
<shenmue> его включать надо
<ferrer3> удобно, конечно, сделано, что сразу предлагает сохранить, но как же без отдельного окна то (
<AndreX> альт принт скин
<AndreX> нифига не убрали
<ferrer3> альт принтскрин, а что дальше? ничего не произошло, в случае принтскрина отдельно сразу предлагал сохранить
<shenmue> убрали
<ferrer3> угу, нету похоже
<shenmue> приложения - стандартные снимок экрана
<shenmue> там отдельно окно
<AndreX> странно
<shenmue> альт принт скин включать нужно
<Atybrc> Как?
<AndreX> я ничего невключал как есть и работает
<ferrer3> убунту 10,10 у вас?
<AndreX> ага
<ferrer3> хмм
<ferrer3> shenmue, так можно это включить?
<Atybrc> О, все, еще раз спасибо
<ferrer3> а спс.. протупил
<shenmue> для этого придется отключить sysrq
<ferrer3> по поводу музыкального плеера, есть какой-нибудь, чтобы вкладки поддерживал, что-то я в ритмбоксе такого не нашёл
<artus> дедбиф
<lenivetz[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Atybrc> Давайте в слова сыграем
<shenmue> с повтором?
<shenmue> убунту
<Atybrc> убунту
<Atybrc> шутка
<Atybrc> утконос
<AndreX> войс за флуд
<AndreX> )
<Atybrc> ладноЮ давайте на тему убунту
<ferrer3> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html скачал по ссылке архив с дедбифом, там архив,... как ставить я хз (
<XuMuK> ferrer3, зайти в синаптик и перестать понтовацо...
<artus> как все запущенно
<artus> ferrer3, ЗАПОМНИ!!!!! в убунте 95% того что тебе надо ставится из реп !
<ferrer3> Товарищи, я совсем не уверен, что у меня стоит Синаптик, а вообще не знаю, что это ((
<XuMuK> ндаа...
<artus> ferrer3, http://ubuntologia.ru/ топай изусать
<artus> *изучать
<shenmue> администратирование - менеджер пакетов синоптик
<[Green]> хм, капс на канале
<shenmue> кстати а что в кедах стоит ?
<shenmue> вместо синоптика
<artus> [Green], это акцент)
<XuMuK> пакет манагер
<waddaw> !ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<shenmue> дополнительный квест в вове =)
<ferrer3> В Синаптике нет ничего про DeaDBeeF (
<AndreX> ferrer3: http://clck.ru/BTDg
<waddaw> даже просто установка драйверов ати это квест =)
<nikonorr> я раньше в вов играл на убунте и ничего не доставлял кроме того что по умолчанию и ведь работало . вов качал установленный , запускал его и с венды и с линуха без проблем ,
<shenmue> а нопмните
<shenmue> шотвел выпилили и поставили ф-спот или наоборот?
<ferrer3> AndreX, спс за ссылку, дальше выкидывает на соурсфорж, а потом я вообще не понимаю как поставить этот плеер... скачал архив, а как потом ставить хз.
<shenmue> ferrer3 ставь убунту твик. там все репы популярные
<AndreX> тамже сказано подключаеш реп и ставиш
<waddaw> shenmue, с точностью  да наоборот )
<ferrer3> а где взять этот твик?
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/ubuntu-tweak
<waddaw> блин вот в убунте убрали гимп и не осталось из коробки ниодного граф редактора
<shenmue> я вот ф спот только что снес
<shenmue> и шотвел поставил обратно
<Atybrc> Кстати, у меня гимп куда-то сам делся, почему такое могло быть?
<shenmue> всмысле сам
<shenmue> из меню пропал?
<waddaw> блин а шотвел так удобен по сравнения с ф спот )
<Atybrc> не, не запускается, говорит execv error: No such file or directory
<shenmue> а у меня фспот выпал в осадок после добовления 550 обоев
<shenmue> а шотвелл пашет без проблем
<waddaw> я вот немогу норм видео редактора найти конечно есть pitivi , но он настолько простой )
<Atybrc> Так почему такое может быть?
<shenmue> Atybrc поставь его
<waddaw> Atybrc1,  удалил файл )
<Atybrc> Нет
<Atybrc> Я не настолько криворукий
<shenmue> waddaw	 тут глянь http://sudouser.com/sotnya-luchshix-poleznyx-programm-s-otkrytym-isxodnym-kodom.html
<ferrer3> а как тут с антивирусами и фаерволлами? надо ставить?
<ferrer3> есть нод или аутпост под линукс?
<shenmue> антивирусы есть что бы сканить винду
<AndreX> или флешки
<shenmue> а фаервол у тебя стоит уже
<waddaw> антивирус под линь только чтобы лечит форточные вирусы  и флешки )
<shenmue> кстати полезную программку откопал. для заметок. теперь все полезное что нахожу в нее стал записывать. а сохряналку в убунту ван сделал
<nikonorr> а как аваст , который под линукс ? нормально он справляется искать вирусы?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-Notes%20-%20Zim.png вот так. вообще в репах столько мелких прог полезных можно откапать
<waddaw> убунту ван разве не платный?
<shenmue> бесплатный
<shenmue> но с платными услугами
<nikonorr> убунту ван вобще крутая штука, перевалочная база ))
<waddaw> а мне почемуто дроп бокс нравится ) , просто я увидел , что убунту 1 - на нём 30 дневный какойто тестовый период
<nikonorr> да ну, с 10.04 еще работает , до 2 гигов места бесплатно и ничего не просит
<waddaw> на дроп боксе до 10 гб(по рефералам), а на старте 2.5
<nikonorr> а пользоваться нужно убунту ваном, ибо убунту
<Atybrc> Так на убунте есть компилятор С?
<Scrimmer> Всем добрый вечер. Как включить Unity в 11.04? После установки по дефолту стоит Gnome
<AndreX> Atybrc: есть
<Atybrc>  А как называется?
<AndreX> build-essential
<AndreX> gcc cc
<nikonorr> Scrimmer: при загрузке выбери Ubutnu а то там еще Ubuntu Classic есть
<nikonorr> или дрова поставь
<nikonorr> на видео
<Scrimmer> дрова стоят уже
<AndreX> Atybrc: их там много всяких
<Atybrc> Эх, мне бы с gcc разобраться
<AndreX> man gcc
<Atybrc> Читаю уже
<AndreX> яж тебе ideшку гдето выше уже писал там всё есть примерно как в вижуалке
<Atybrc> Я не видел
<Atybrc> Наверное, как раз тогда вышел
<Atybrc> id?
<AndreX> Atybrc: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=4c3c8e328da0f912
<Atybrc> То есть, как я понимаю, в gcc нужно передавать файл для обработки?
<ferrer3> Можно как-то сделать, чтобы использованные жёсткие диски не появлялись на рабочем столе после обращения к ним?
<shenmue> можно сразу их убрать
<ferrer3> они как-то лежат на столе, я не знаю как их вообще оттуда убрать. в корзину похоже - не вариант
<shenmue> пкм - отмонтировать
<shenmue> либо в убунту твик - Не показывать диски на раб столе
<waddaw> если я не правильно перекомпилю ядро, возможно ли будет востановить систему?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> грузимся с рабочего ядра и нет проблем
<waddaw> а точно )
<waddaw> shenmue,  какое ядрошко посоветуешь?
<shenmue> zen либо rt для старых компов
<shenmue> а лучше скачать и не парится с компиляцией
<ferrer3> Интересная штука - настройка краёв рабочих мест. Довольно удобно.
<waddaw> да просто компиляция ядра такая штука увлекательная жаль в прошлый раз всё криво получилось )
<shenmue> ну качай с кернел орг последнее стабильное
<waddaw> буду с яндекса качать всётаки поближе )
<chekist> всем привет! кто может подсказать как изменить название ОС в меню загрузчика GRUB?
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<chekist> т.е. чтобы вместо Ubuntu/Sialia 10.3 Lucid отображалось Sialia 10.3 мне надо заменить надпись после title
<ferrer3> подскажите, РитмБокс закрывается, звук звучит, а я не могу найти окно плеере... где оно?
<AndreX> ferrer3: в трее
<chekist> на верхней панеле
<Atybrc> В апплете громкости еще посмотри
<nikonorr> звучит как "в п... на верхней полке"
<ferrer3> в апплете громкости был
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ помогите плиз, почему то, когда подключаю к анимешке звуковую дорожку, видео начинает воспроизводться ускоренно...
<shenmue> в видеоредакторе?
<jlewka> mplayer
<jlewka> забыл дописать
<jlewka> а хотя сама, звуковая дорожка воспроизводиться нормально
<shenmue> а понятия не имею. у меня mplayer лагает. я через влц все смотрю
<jlewka> а когда пытаюсь отрегулировать скорость, с помощью  { } , то это изменяет только скоро сть звука не видео(
<jlewka> vlc с сабами не очень дружит
<jlewka> shenmue, меня от лагов спасло ручная компиляция mplayera с офф сайта
<shenmue> может битрейт разный?
<shenmue> поэтому? мне больше ничего на ум не пришло
<jlewka> вряд ли, с одной раздачи все качаю
<jlewka> тоесть дорожка специально под это видео должна быть
<shenmue> ну запусти звук и видео отдельно
<jlewka> эм... не это уж слишком)
<shenmue> а в влц у тебя проблема с кодировкой что ли?
<jlewka> shenmue, нет, там какая то спец. ошибка, если в сабах сабы идут не линейно, а допустим начальные титры вынесены в самое начало, то все, он уже нечего воспроизводить не будет...
<shenmue> а что мы смотрим такое?
<shenmue> надо успеть скачать пока безлимит не кончился
<jlewka> аниме?)
<jlewka> точнее не воспроизводитб, а сабы показывать не будет
<ferrer3>  то, что мы смотрим, не нуждается в переводе
<shenmue> (=
<jlewka>  к сожалению мои интересы не такие скудные)
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, видимо кто  то нуждается в лечении
<nikonorr> тишина , видать или у всех все развалилось, или все работает стабильно как никогда
<nAgoHaK> привет
<AndreX> nAgoHaK: q
<nikonorr> наконец-то падонак чтото сломал
<nAgoHaK> дааааа???
<nAgoHaK> что?
<nikonorr> ааа ты просто так зашел
<AndreX> ))
<ferrer3> вау, дедбиф не поддерживает м3у... я в шоке
<ferrer3> вот нахрена он делал свой тип плейлистов?
<ferrer3> или мож какие плагины есть? :)
<artus> чего это он не поддерживвает то ?
<artus> deadbeef /tmp/1.m3u все прекрасно играет )
<artus> ferrer3, или тупо открыть файл и жмакнуть на плейлист
<ferrer3> не работает
<ferrer3> не поддерживает ни через открыть плейлист, ни через драг и дроп
<ferrer3> через открыть файл тоже (
<artus> чего тогда й меня поддерживает?
<artus> *у
<ferrer3> может ты какие плагины ставил?
<artus> ниче я не ставил
<ferrer3> через драг и дроп поддерживает?
<ferrer3> убунту 10.10
<ferrer3> он даже в м3у не умеет сохранять
<artus> а должен?
<ferrer3> ну как его старший брат фубар должен вроде как
<ferrer3> хотя бы потому что сейчас плееры всякие (телеофны и тд) поддерживают только м3у
<artus> а причем здесь винампоский m3u и резко всем должен?
<ferrer3> ну чтобы хотя бы синхронизировать девайс на андройде нужен м3у
<ferrer3> вообще, написано, что дедбиф есть и для андройда, но мне стрёмно его ставить...
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты еще на 11,04
<ferrer3> а как кнопочки поменять? полосу и тд, скины то где-то можно найти?
<go876543> artus: всем привет.
<artus> о, вредитель вернулся)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: уже)
<artus> go876543, чего опять сломал то? )
<go876543> artus: привет.я хотел спросить про звук ещё кое-что. в браузере его нету...
<artus> а должен быть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а куда картинки залить можно?
<go876543> artus: хромы пишут что сбой плагина, а опера видео показывает, но без звука
<go876543> [v-8]_jupiter]: itmages.ru
<go876543> [v-8]_jupiter]: и вообще http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<go876543> artus: я правда немного поторопился - надо было бы какой-то браузер пуржем удалить и поставить и посмотреть - может появится звук...
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303416238_830507a14f.jpeg     apache выбрал всю память vps еле шевелится. Вопрос почему он так много процессов запустил и они не отмирают
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а apttitude норм на 11.04 уже обновляет?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм себе чтоли обновится
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> так не обновишься)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: урежь ему количество процессов
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: читай "nginx в условиях ограниченных ресурсов"
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: nginx стоит перед apache .
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: я так понимаю ето из за утечки кода?
<[v-8]_jupiter> в коде)
<[v-8]_jupiter> 11,04 шустрей за 10.10 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, 1010 шустрее
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ты ещё раз ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО прочитай ту статью ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ща надо в vps apache потушить)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто выносил mysql в ОЗУ оно того стоит?
<go876543> artus: дык чё со звуком в браузерах можно сделать 7
<shenmue> go876543 а что с ним?
<shenmue> а это снова ты
<go876543> shenmue: не работает звук в браузерах, подскажите что можно сделать? (в хромах и фоксе  - пишет что сбой shokware flash, в опере есть видео, но без звука..)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png
<shenmue> gnome-volume-control это в нем появляется флэш только при проигрывании
<go876543> shenmue: он у меня выглядит по другому ... http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303418465_22e8a4bdbb.png я 2 программы нашёл похожие , но звука откркрытых приложения я в них не вижу (какой командой его запускать ?)
<shenmue> gnome-volume-control  так и запускать
<go876543> у меня запускается - то что я показал ....
<go876543> там нету звука запущенных приложений - может у него зависимость от гнома - я попробую из гнома сделать это
<shenmue> так у тебя все таки интел звуковая
<go876543> shenmue: говорят что интел сам ничё не делает - а так это встроенная карта - то он походу вполне может заказывать её у риалтека... дык чё со звуком то делать - у меня нет этого меню в регуляторе ?
<artus> go876543, вот ты мне скажи, причем тут звук в браузере к звуку в системе и соответственно альсе?
<go876543> ааа. я кажется сейчас её найду..
<go876543> artus: ты надеюсь не подумал что у меня вчера небыло звука только в браузере ?
<artus> я тебя сейчас спрашиваю причем тут звук системы к глюкам браузера)
<go876543> artus: просто я после вчерашнего подумал что звук появится везде - а он появился везде, кроме браузеров...
<shenmue> это я тебе про интел и сказал =)
<artus> go876543, судя по тому как у тебя все коряво , может ты бы сней к ядреной бабушке все и поновому с чистого листа начал?
<artus> но на этот раз не страдая фигней )
<shenmue> почему такое различие в прогах. любопытно
<go876543> artus: скоро уже не будет людей по-моемому на канале которые мне не порекомендовали бы мне переустановить систему :) прям как в винде.. всё лечится переустановкой)
<artus> ну в твоем случае еше и отбиранием у тебя клавиатуры )
<shenmue> +2
<go876543> и так уже отбирают... родители првда, что бы ночями не сидел)
<shenmue> go876543 все было бы хорошо если бы ктото на интел не ставил драйвера реалтека
<XuMuK> правильно, если ты там вилы накосяпорил, то просче сказать чтоб ты заново переставил, чем тыкать многа букф и объяснять как исправлять...
<go876543> я вижу вы обьеденились уже против меня :)
<XuMuK> у нормальных людей годами стоит и ничо не падает...
<go876543> все причём :)
<shenmue> тебе дают простой совет
<go876543> shenmue: я так понимаю этот регулятор откуда-то отсюда вылазит http://paste.ubuntu.com/597149/
<shenmue> если у тебя гном то в меню - параметры - звук
<XuMuK> go876543, просто если ты експерементируешь с системой, не зная, что и как конкретно делаецо, то будь готов в косячкам и косячищщам))
<shenmue> и тему смени
<shenmue> глаза болят уже от скринов
<nikonorr> Alt+F7 перенести окно , а как руку отцепить чтоб окно не вернулось на место откуда принес? Esc возвращает назад.
<XuMuK> интер
<nikonorr> спс
<go876543> shenmue: например на какую ? (у меня нет пункта - звук... в меню http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303420624_b882eaa707.png)
<demoss> что я становлюсь просто нереально везучим человеком.... или просто я слишком грамотный
<demoss> или нереально крутым
<demoss> вобщем я теперь поднимаю it структуру сферы образования республики карелия и вношу свой посильный вклад в развитие качества оказываемых услуг
<shenmue> вместе с пуль аудио наверное снес
<nikonorr> если б в убунте было запрещено что-то крутить , а просто ставить из реп и пользоваться цены бы ей не было)))  с ней же ничего не случается помоему пока сам не сломаю
<go876543> shenmue: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303420963_9a144e4256.png
<shenmue> ты зввук только на флэш проверял?
<go876543> shenmue: да нет. я слушаю плеерами музыку..
<shenmue> я про браузеры
<go876543> shenmue: ого.. а где ещё проверить можно ?
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> только во флэш нет звука в браузерах?
<go876543> shenmue:  я просто думал что в браузерах звук только во флеше и бывает...
<go876543> где он ещё может быть ?
<shenmue> в плагинах
<shenmue> хтмл5
<go876543> в хтмл сейчас проверю, а в плагинах каких ?
<shenmue> квик тайм к примеру
<shenmue> у тебя может флэш глючит
<artus> мда... клиника, укртелеком перекупили прощай более-мение адекватный мобильный инет
<go876543> shenmue: непонятноо... хтмл5 звук есть, аудио и видео вконтакте - тоже есть , флеш ютуб - нету...
<artus> ну дык логично же
<artus> что у тебя флеш коряво стоит
<go876543> artus: ага... логично.. очень... уже появился везде... вообщем это магия девида блейна+мои талантливые руки..)
<go876543> талантливые вковычках)
<XuMuK> скорее корявые)
<go876543> вообщем ещё раз спасибо за помощь, пока всё работает)
<XuMuK> флеш - зло
<XuMuK> даешь хтмл5 !1!адин
<go876543> XuMuK: нельзя так про себя любимого) (итак все поняли, что таланта в них мало)
 * go876543 я валю заниматься к универу...
<shenmue> какой гугол красивый
<shenmue> няшно
<XuMuK> ага
<shenmue> пингвинчики купаются
<go876543> они зарядку делают, а не купаются)
<go876543> а не купаются тоже...
<shenmue> рыбку жалка
<shenmue> хорошо бы так и оставили бы
<go876543> это же америка, они - за правду жизни...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-22
<dname> Привет всем
<dname> подскажите как откатить версию php5.3 до php5.2 ?
<vladgobelen> ставь из исходников.. в репо же вроде вырезается старая версия?
<dname> не знаю. Я недавно только изучаю убунту :)
<dname> по подробнее можно?
<dname> из исходников тобишь ./configure make make install ?
<vladgobelen> вроде того
<dname> ок спасибо
<vladgobelen> только 5.3 удали
<Atybrc> ку
<ferrer3> Подскажите, на какие кнопки удобнее поставить вращение куба. Ctrl-Alt-мышь не очень удобно.
<mva> >_<'
<mva> мне бы твои проблемы
<rapidsp> )
<rapidsp> ferrer3: С-А-стрелки влево-вправо
<yurau> верите-не верите, а 6 дней до релиза.
<zxvenom> я удалил расширение у картинки, а убунта всё равно её открыла.
<zxvenom> МАГИЯ!
<zxvenom> интересно, как она это делает...
<yurau> дух Марка Шаттелфорда срабатывает
<yurau> а может это гномописатели читают заголовок файла а не расширение
<zxvenom> теперь расширения не нужны чтоли ?.
<zxvenom> круто если так
<Atybrc> До релиза чего?
<yurau> вообще-то нужны. для пользователей чтоб понимали с кем имеют дело
<yurau> Atybrc: 11.04
<aurodionov>  /msg NickServ identify
<ferrer3> Народ, всё таки можно как-то заставить DeadBeef читать файлы плейлистов m3u?
<AndreX> тебеж artus вчера показал как
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: он и так читает
<ferrer3> vladgobelen, к сожалению не читает
<Atybrc> Утебя репа его установлена?
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Ну у меня же читает
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Попробуй так
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: deadbeef /путь/к/файлу
<vladgobelen> и покажи что пишет
<ferrer3> starting deadbeef 0.4.4
<ferrer3> дальше вообще ничего, ни в окне программы, ни звука
<ferrer3> вот что писал )
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/disk/hidden/ubuntu/4-20.ogv
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: но у меня из репо. Проверь чтобы у тебя вот эти параметры были http://enotstvo.selfip.org/712.png не знаю как там у вас они ставятся. Мало ли
<ferrer3> ещё интересно, папку, перенесённую в окно проги, он открывает - все композиции появляются, а плейст нет
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Я то его и юзать начал потому что он всеядный. Все что подсунешь - берет.
<ferrer3> он ещё не умеет в формате m3u сохранять
<ur5imw> !grub 2востановление
<AndreX> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Да в чем сохранять вообще пофигу
<ferrer3> ну а если плейлист синхронизировать, то не пофигу
<ferrer3> vladgobelen у вас какая версия программы? 0.4.4?
<vladgobelen> Просто у тебя или версия какая то левая или установлено неправильно
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/712.png  вон мои параметры в нем и версия там же
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: 0.4.4-r2
<ferrer3> Кстати, можно как-то деадбиф запустить из консоли, но чтобы при закрытии консоли плеер не закрывался?
<Atybrc> Вроде нет
<Atybrc> Кстати, как в консоли запустить процесс в фоновом режиме?
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: можно
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: deadbeef /путь/к/файлам|плейлисту &
<den-trizer> всем привет
<Atybrc> q
<den-trizer> установил драйвера Nvidia иксы не грузятся
<ferrer3> скажите, скачал http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/posts/deadbeef_0.5.0_beta1_has_arrived.html архив бета версии, как его ставить то?
<den-trizer> грузится терминал, при попытки запуска иксов пишет что экран не настроен, как поставить дефолтные настройки или что то вроде того?
<AndreX> ferrer3: никак делаеш вот это echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexey-smirnov/deadbeef/ubuntu `lsb_release -cs` main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<AndreX> ferrer3: потом это sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0EE1BF5F3C8E2A7F && sudo apt-get update
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install deadbeef
<den-trizer> люди конибудь с такой проблемой сталкивался?
<AndreX> den-trizer: cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup && sudo reboot
<crazymouse> подскажите - ставлю сервер постфикс, запускаю его делаю teltnet 127.0.0.1 25 а в ответ тишина
<darkmasterlonely> а когда 11,04 выходит кто знает?
<AndreX> den-trizer: откуда дрова ставил?
<den-trizer> да вот из deb пакета, видимо они только установились но не настроились как надо
<crazymouse> darkmasterlonely: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B
<darkmasterlonely> точно а я и забыл что это на вики написано =)
<den-trizer> AndreX, кстати я че то не понял что эта команда должна делать?
<AndreX> xorg переименовать и ребут
<den-trizer> тут только файлик xorg.conf.failsafe есть
<AndreX> иксы загрузятся
<den-trizer> то есть что бы он перенастроился?
<nAgoHaK> ку
<AndreX> den-trizer: а попробуй так
<AndreX> den-trizer: sudo mv xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<den-trizer> так вот фишка в том что xorg там и так нет ...
<AndreX> и ребут
<AndreX> den-trizer: или sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ferrer3> Товарищи, ну не поддерживает дедбиф м3у плейлисты...
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: Собери его из исходников
<den-trizer> AndreX, благодарю :) Иксы грузанулись после последней предложеной команды. Не зря у тебя Икс в нике )))
<AndreX> den-trizer: незря я через ssh сижу в weechate )
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<rg45> Есть на подобии песочницы что нибудь
<rg45> VirtualBox не подходит
<Atybrc> Всем пока
<AndreX> покупай VMware Workstation
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> помогите кто может с htacces
<SAPetrovich> битый час бьюсь головой не могу понять в чем дело
<AndreX> http://developers.evrsoft.com/tools-htaccess-generator.shtml
<rg45> VMware  не пойдёт
<rg45> Надо прогу поставить  на час ,но каждый день
<rg45> прога демо
<rg45> хочу продлить таким образом
<UNIm95> rg45 Bocsh qemu kvm
<UNIm95> rg45 выбирай на свой вкус
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>немного не то
<AndreX> а чё за пра
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>у меня не получается натсроить ограничение доступа в веб по айпи
<AndreX> man iptables
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>http://pastebin.com/ndKjsv8B
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>тоже не то
<SAPetrovich> <AndreX>http://pastebin.com/chPmk3L6
<rg45> UNIm95: надо просто слепок  системы сделать
<rg45> ради одной проги разворачивать VW или VB не охота
<rg45> да и комп слабый
<AndreX> SAPetrovich: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=8&topic=3291 вот те ман
<AndreX> даже куча манов
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>спc,щас гляну
<crazymouse> SAPetrovich: а чего надо? разрешить заход с одного ип а остальным запритить?
<AndreX> rg45: да чё за прога то
<AndreX> и для кого
<rg45> bricscad
<rg45> не успел дорисовать совсем чучуть
<AndreX> вайн
<crazymouse> rg45: у них на сайте можно попросить демо ключ на 30 дней
<crazymouse> rg45: если на чуть чуть тебе
<rg45> так вот не успел
<rg45> 30 дней кончились
<rg45> а на долго ано мне ненадо
<AndreX> данные другие введи и ещё раз скачай
<rg45> переустанавливал не помогло
<crazymouse> поставил постфикс, пытаюсь к нему телнетом  и получаю http://paste.ubuntu.com/597314/ что это может быть? а то он вроде как есть но притворяется что труп
<AndreX> ну ты под вин скачай и вайном запусти
<rg45> или фри аналог есть
<crazymouse> rg45: загугли нанокад
<Maverick> Народ привет! Как в dolphin по умолчанию везде были включены миниатюры?
<rg45> AndreX: попробую
<rapidsp> Maverick: Настройки - Главное - Параметры представления
<rg45> нонокад не хотит ставится
<Maverick> rapidsp: не могу найти не совпадают менюшки
<rapidsp> Maverick: ну поищи аналогию :)
<rapidsp> там потеряться то негде :)
<Maverick> rapidsp: все нашел в меню Вид
<UNIm95> rg45 Clone zill?
<UNIm95> rg45 Clone zilla arcronis disk image?
<crazymouse> лан в опу этот постфикс, и пошел я отдыхать) всем успехов
<rg45> UNIm95: ща гляну
<UNIm95> rg45 делают суперские образы системы
<Maverick> А нельзя ли что бы на рабочем столе были видны значки wine игр?
<rg45> UNIm95: немного нето, наное
<[v-8]_jupiter> ПРивет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите канал в irc по windows )
<Maverick> [v-8]_jupiter: Тут такого нету это точно
<AndreX|OFF>  /list и смотри
<ferrer3> Вопрос - поставил прокрутку куба на колесико мыши, но, о ужас, если даже стороннее окно открыта и курсор на голом рабочем столе, то идёт прокрутка именно раб стола... а не активного окна... Можно исправить?
<AndreX> ferrer3: ну назад верни
<AndreX> как было
<ferrer3> ну неудобно, если курсор не в активном окне, то это очень мешает...
<AndreX> кнопку прикурути туда какуюнибудь
<AndreX> контрл + колёсико мыши к примеру
<ferrer3> можно ли сделать, чтобы в каждом текстовом поле по умолчанию ставился английский язык (а не один для всех - текущий)?
<sharikoff> господа
<sharikoff> nslookup irk.rtrn.ru
<sharikoff> чо кажет?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, в коде все можно сделать
<ferrer3> Всякий раз, когда вы используете внешнее запоминающее устройство (флешку, внешний USB-винчестер, и т.д.) - отмонтируйте устройство, прежде чем вынимать его физически, чтобы избежать потери данных. - то есть просто так выдёргивать нельзя?
<ferrer3> если допустим не читаю и не пишу на флешку?
<ferrer3> дедбиф можно как-то запихать в стандартный звуковой апплет вместо ритм бокса?
<[v-8]_jupiter> КТо mysql выносил в ОЗУ? Оно стоит того что бы это делать?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, вынимать можно в любой момент, если данный носитель и информация на нем больше не нужны
<ferrer3> SergeyIT а у вас на раб столе отображаются примонтированные диски, или вы их отключили?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, они у меня примонтированы в ФС так чтобы на раб. столе не отображались
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<ferrer3> нажал в консоли таб, вывеласть часть каталогов (?) внизу -More-,
<ferrer3>  как выйти?
<AndreX> cotrl +c
<ferrer3> backspace - нашёл
<AndreX> space
<ferrer3> что такое /$ - это что за дириктория такая?
<AndreX> ferrer3: деньги там лежат
<malishev> При работе в терминале (Ctrl+Alt+T) вместо русских букв, не читаемый текст, нужна помощь, плз.
<AndreX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrillic
<AndreX> malishev: ^
<skai> @mode -b *!~Alex@*
<malishev> AndreX: в ответ на эту команду вижу восемь строк не читаемого текста. Не понятно выполнена команда, или нет.
<AndreX> http://ubuntuzer.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu.html
<AndreX> http://lug.bryansk.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=628
<malishev> AndreX: в /local прописаны три кодировки UTF-8,1251 и KOI8-R, а как использовать нужную? (Я только учусь)
<ferrer3> что надо прописать, чтобы в консоли узнать всё по своему сетевому соединению?
<SergeyIT> malishev, в лин - utf-8 - привыкай
<malishev> -SergeyIT-: Стараюсь, но пока хочу хотя бы прочитать, то что пишет система.
<SergeyIT> malishev, привыкай к английскому - потом легче будет
<malishev> -SergeyIT-: согласен, но система пишет кракозябрами, что делать?
<AndreX> вторую ссыль смотрел?
<AndreX> и зачем консоль русить
<SergeyIT> malishev, на будущее - не спеши русификации ставить
<SergeyIT> AndreX, а man'ы
<malishev> AndreX: смотрю вторую, "зачем консоль русить" - причина - не понятно, что пишет система.
<vonderer> неправильное решение для проблемы ищешь :)
<vonderer> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 и ок
<vonderer> в .bashrc, например
<AndreX> можно ещё так попробовать sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<SergeyIT> а лучше не русифицировать
<AndreX> Параметр "cyr" в .bash_profile
<vonderer> да, лучше. За русифицированную консоль надо ставить в угол, лол
<vonderer> хотя поддержка кириллицы может быть нужна
<vonderer> а что, русифицировать ещё и команды
<AndreX> некоторые так делают кстати ))
<vonderer> если [ $ПЕРЕМЕННАЯ -мч 3 ]; то эхо "что-нибудь"; иначе "что-нибудь ещё"; илсе
<vonderer> красивый код получится :3
<AndreX> malishev: ты после всех операций консоль закрой и зново запусти а то эфекта нуль может быть
<Karloss> кстати  есть же катологи с русскими именами Загрузить например, раньше было Download, они тоже кракобязами отображаються в консоле
<Karloss> что если нужно будет от туда что нибуть вытащить а иксы не грузит?
<vonderer> а вот за это надо руки отрывать уже каноникалу.
<SergeyIT> Karloss, где каталоги?
<AndreX> у меня нету таких тока инглиш
<vonderer> служебные каталоги называть кириллицей ._.
<malishev> 1. на мои запросы sudo dpkg... системе мне что-то пишет, а что не понятно, с -data -тоже.
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> а скопировать-вставить сюда, не?
<AndreX> и этоже и получиться кракозябры всякие
<Karloss> AndreX: а у меня есть в один прикрасный момент переписались на русский и все, после обновления
<Karloss> AndreX: в 11.04 сразу на русском отображались
<malishev> Сtrl+Alt+c в терминале не работает, я бы скопировал
<vonderer> в каком?
<AndreX> а потому что ты её через руский инсталлер ставил ))
<malishev> да
<vonderer> а вообще выдели текст ошибки и ткни в строку чата средней кнопкой мыши
<Karloss> AndreX: ну дык, vonderer прав,  руки оторвать тому кто придумал )
<malishev> >vonderer< в каком? : терминал запускаю по Сtrl+Alt+t
<vonderer> а вообще выдели текст ошибки и ткни в строку чата средней кнопкой мыши
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<malishev> [sudo] password for malishev:
<malishev> Ð console-data не ÑÑÑановлен, инÑ
<malishev>                                             оÑмаÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¾ нÑм недоÑÑÑпна.
<malishev> ÐÐ»Ñ Ð¿ÑовеÑки Ñ
<malishev>                      айлов аÑÑ
<malishev> ивов иÑполÑзÑйÑе ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ñ dpkg --info (dpkg-deb --info),
<malishev> Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð²Ñвода ÑпиÑка Ñ
<malishev>                               айлов в ниÑ
<malishev>  -- ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ñ dpkg--contents (dpkg-deb --contents).
<malishev> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Ð console-data не ÑÑÑановлен
<vonderer> стой
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$
<vonderer> аааа xD
<vonderer> ммм
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<vonderer> попробуй сделать LANG=en_US.UTF-8 sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<malishev> >vonderer< не знал, что так можно копировать, клас
<shenmue> malishev напиши cyr в консоли
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ cyr
<malishev> Ðоманда 'cyr' не найдена, возможно Ð²Ñ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐ»Ð¸ в видÑ:
<malishev>  Ðоманда 'cyr' из пакеÑа 'console-cyrillic' (universe)
<malishev> cyr: команда не найдена
<malishev> ^[[?1;2c^[[?1;2cmalishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ 1;2c1;2c1
<malishev> 1: команда не найдена
<malishev> 2c1: команда не найдена
<malishev> 2c1: команда не найдена
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$
<ferrer3> ??
<AndreX> мне кажетья легче русские локали удалить через система параметры языки или както там ребутнуться и заново поставить
<vonderer> ._.
<vonderer> есть переменная LANG
<vonderer> есть локаль
<vonderer> зачем эти костыли все?
<malishev> >AndreX< уже сносил, стартовал, третий день бьюсь, вот пришел за помощью
<shenmue> ну вот
<shenmue> пишет установить console-cyrillic
<malishev> >vonderer< извини, ты можешь понять, что от меня хочет система? И это со многими командами так
<vonderer> malishev, открываешь в текстовом редакторе файл .bashrc и в первую после комментариев строку LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<AndreX> malishev: на пасту кидай большие тексты иначе плохо будет
<malishev> пробую
<vonderer> и не забудь перезапустить терминал или source ~/.bashrc сделать
 * SergeyIT задумался, а как по-русски будет update и upgrade (ну не нуб ли?)
<AndreX> xD
<shenmue> апдате
<shenmue> апжраде
<vonderer> да, если ~/.basrhc нет, создай его
<AndreX> 0_o
<vonderer> его в убунте нет по умолчанию вроде бы :)
<AndreX> не есть
<vonderer> я на сеструхином компе смотрел - не было :) Правда, у неё 10.04
<vonderer> может, в более свежих есть.
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>короче почитал я маны, теперь ваще ничего не отображается и ошибок вообще нет
<AndreX> хм чёта ваще сломал
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>втом то и дело что нет
<SAPetrovich> поменял в файле 000-дефолт ноне на алл
<malishev> >vonderer<  ~/.bashrc  создать в   home/malishev/.bashrc
<AndreX> SAPetrovich: а ты ещё по ним не делал ничего не делал
<SAPetrovich> ребутнулсо, ничего не покаывает, вернул все на старые места, картина та же
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>нашел статейку одну в нете
<AndreX> SAPetrovich: locale-gen делал
<SAPetrovich> нет
<AndreX> сделай
<AndreX> вот по этому и нет ничего
<SAPetrovich> http://pawned.ru/blog/web/kak-vklyuchit-htaccess-v-apache2.html
<SAPetrovich> вот по этой ссылке исправил ноне на алл
<SAPetrovich> locale-gen делал - нет реультата
<AndreX> SAPetrovich: ты же не слокалью
<vonderer> malishev, ~ является алиасом к $HOME
<vonderer> malishev, то есть, /home/malishev в командной строке можно записывать как ~
<AndreX> там алл блокирует всех а ноне никого
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>нет не с локалью,
<AndreX> запутался тут с вами ))
<SAPetrovich> ))) бывает
<SAPetrovich> короче щас выложу логи, посоветуйтекто что сможет
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/Bbz6xrZm
<bosyi> хелоу всем
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/QCG4G3By
<malishev> >vonderer< перезапустил терминал - нет изменений
<malishev> >vonderer<malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ source ~/.bashrc
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ man console
<malishev> Ð ÑпÑавоÑной ÑÑÑаниÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ console
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> странно
<vonderer> cat ~/.bashrc
<vonderer> в убунте ведь давно уже bash по умолчанию, а не zsh?
<malishev> cat: /home/malishev/.bashc: Ð Ñакого Ñ
<malishev>                                            айла или каÑалога
<vonderer> нет такого файла же, ну
<vonderer> echo "LANG=en_US.UTF-8" > ~/.bashrc
<vonderer> malishev, сделай эту команду
<vonderer> а потом перечитай файл
<shenmue> console-cyrillic                - поддержка кириллицы в консоли Linux
<vonderer> да вы задолбали со своей поддержкой кириллицы
<vonderer> чтобы увидеть ошибки, надо, чтобы они были читаемыми
<vonderer> а чтобы они были читаемыми, надо чтобы они по-английски выводились
<SergeyIT> shenmue, да он не видит в консоли сообщений
<malishev> сообщения консоли см. выше
<vonderer> что, всё тот же бред?
<shenmue> SergeyIT кодировку где можно на ходу менять?
<SergeyIT> vonderer, спокойно.. это весеннее обострение
<shenmue> редактор какой нибуть
<shenmue> в gedit что то не нашел =(
<malishev> >vonderer< файл есть  /home/malishev/..bashrc
<SergeyIT> shenmue, перед команодой LC что-то ставить
<vonderer> нужен /home/malishev/.bashrc
<malishev> так и есть, это опечатка при наборе
<malishev> /home/malishev/.bashrc
<vonderer> тогда проверяй содержимое
<vonderer> регистр важен.
<SergeyIT> vonderer, оно видимо затерто "vonderer: echo "LANG=en_US.UTF-8" > ~/.bashrc"
<vonderer> ты это туда ВВЁЛ?
<vonderer> аа
<vonderer> стоп
<bosyi> эмм.. мне нужно вставить диск для playonlinux с мсофис, но дисковода у меня нет. мне нужно создать cdrom в media и залупить туда образ? он его тогда подхватит?
<vonderer> я о том и говорю
<vonderer> что там должна быть эта строка
<vonderer> и только.
<vonderer> скорее всего он что-то не так сделал и в файле что-то не то, либо файла вообще нет
<SergeyIT> vonderer. поздно )
<vonderer> а чего поздно-то? :) Очевидно, человек никогда не пользовался башем по сути. Так что у него .bashrc не должно быть по умолчанию. Либо валяется от старых версий убунты в хомяке
<SergeyIT> vonderer, у меня 10.04 (с 9.10) - он есть
<vonderer> SergeyIT, у моей сестры 10.04, у неё его нет.
<vonderer> чистый инсталл, на прошлой неделе ставил :)
<SergeyIT> vonderer, от 2010-04-12
<malishev> >vonderer<: malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ ls -a
<malishev> .                 .gnome2_private      Shared
<malishev> ..                .gnupg               .shotwell
<malishev> 1300002884.rar    .gstreamer-0.10      Soft
<malishev> .adobe            .gtk-bookmarks       .speech-dispatcher
<malishev> .bash_history     .gvfs                .ssh
<malishev> .bash_logout      .hplip               .sudo_as_admin_successful
<malishev> .bashrc
<vonderer> чтобы выцепить одну строку, пользуйся grep
<vonderer> ls -a | grep bashrc
<malishev> ок
<vonderer> cat ~/.bashrc
<malishev> как показать содержимое?
<vonderer> cat выводит содержимое файла
<vonderer> в стандартный вывод
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ cat ~/.bashrc
<malishev> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<vonderer> странно.
<vonderer> может, в графической среде какой-то оверрайд случается?
<vonderer> попробуй ещё раз сделать
<vonderer> source ~/.bashrc
<vonderer> echo $LANG
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ sourse ~/.bashrc
<malishev> sourse: команда не найдена
<malishev> malishev@Vad_ubuntu:~$ echo $LANG
<malishev> en_US.UTF-8
<vonderer> O_O
<vonderer> а, стоп
<malishev> ?
<vonderer> попробуй тогда заменить LANG на LC_ALL
<vonderer> может, поможет
<vonderer> перечитай конфиг и проверяй
<malishev> в эхо?
<vonderer> только source, а не sourse
<vonderer> ну ты можешь сделать echo "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8" > ~/.bashrc
<shenmue> sourse: команда не найдена
<malishev> понял
<vonderer> echo делает вывод содржимого кавычек
<vonderer> > направляет вывод с заменой в указанный файл
<shenmue> у него cp1252 =)
<vonderer> ов щи
<SAPetrovich> AndreX>спасибо за содействие, все получилось,
<vonderer> но стоп
<vonderer> оно всё равно будет работать - UTF-8 и cp1252 вроде обе с ANSII обратно совместимы
<malishev> echo "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8" > ~/.bashrc сделал
<vonderer> делай source ~/.bashrc и проверяй
<vonderer> вообще странно. LANG должно хватать
<malishev> ура - пишет по англицки, большое спасибо >vonderer<
<malishev> >vonderer<: посло reboot не пропадет?
<vonderer> нет
<vonderer> ты в конфигурационном файле прописал
<vonderer> он читается при каждом запуске баша
<malishev> где?
<vonderer> ~/.bashrc - это локальный конфиг баша
<malishev> а нужен?
<shenmue> а от рута? и русский поддерживает?
<vonderer> ээ
<vonderer> стоп. Во-первых, у тебя разве включен рут?
<vonderer> во-вторых, мы не включали поддержку кириллицы
<vonderer> ставь соответствующие пакеты
<vonderer> теперь сообщения об ошибках будут написаны на понятном английском языке
<malishev> к кому вопрос?
<vonderer> там тебе выше предлагали поставить какие-то пакеты
<vonderer> ставь, смотри что за ошибка и спрашивай сюда
<malishev> спасибо всем
<shenmue> language-pack-ru пакет
<malishev> >shenmue<: пакеты language-pack-ru ..gnome.ru .. base стоят
<shenmue> в домашней папке папки на русском?
<malishev> да
<shenmue> ls набери
<shenmue> если показывает то все гуд
<malishev> опять кракозябры, блин
<shenmue> cyr набери
<malishev> тоже самое, см. выше
<shenmue> крякозябры пошли? =)
<malishev> да
<malishev> а был англ
<vonderer> слушай, а что у тебя за терминал-то такой?
<vonderer> есть подозрение, что у тебя тупо нет шрифтов
<nikonorr> у кого 11.04 ? почему у меня плеер Banshee не обрусился ?
<malishev> я тоже так думаю
<malishev> терминал вызываю Ctrl+Alt+T
<vonderer> да хоткеи настраиваются в любой оконной среде
<vonderer> ты название терминала скажи
<malishev> [term
<malishev> xterm
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> запускай какой-нибудь gnome-terminal
<vonderer> и не парься :)
<malishev> как?
<vonderer> там и шрифты красивше
<shenmue> а что за оболочка?
<vonderer> Alt+F2, gnome-terminal
<vonderer> можешь кнопочку на панельку вытащить
<vonderer> или хоткей в настройках оконной среды назначить
<malishev> ок
<malishev> пробую
<maxakul> подскажите плиз запутался я чего ждать то в релизе гном3 юнити или старый гном?
<malishev> вот теперь точно спасибо, пишет по русски :-)
<vonderer> старый вроде
<vonderer> третий в 11.10 хотят сделать
<maxakul> а с юнити что будет? будет как выбор?
<artus> нет, только за деньги
<maxakul> в смысле за деньги О_о шутка юмора типа?
<malishev> >vonderer<: а что за терминал по умолчанию по  Ctrl+Alt+F1..F6?
<nikonorr> так вроде как юнити 2D должна быть вместо гнома классик ? или не?
<maxakul> так вот и я запутался не мойму чтож будет то..
<vonderer> malishev, это tty, без иксов.
<malishev> ?
<malishev> tty?
<nikonorr> кажется от гнома 3 отказались и будет только юнити 3D и юнити 2D для слабых видеокарт
<maxakul> ну я холивар разводить не хочу но гном 3..... имхо жестко было бы...
<maxakul> ну тогда ждемс недолго осталось)
<nikonorr> гном 3 будет в другом релизе , не на убунте
<vonderer> malishev, не морочься
<vonderer> они нужны только в критических случаях, когда иксы дохнут
<vonderer> вывод у тебя там на английском
<maxakul> ну я так понял что на мандриве вроде как 3
<vonderer> так что с кириллицей можно не париться
<nikonorr> а в 11.04 гном старый останется как выбор если видюха не поддерживает 3D
<maxakul> мне интересно учитывая какой он (3 гном) гламурненький через сколько столетий его дебиан признает))
<malishev> понял ,сенкс
<artus> malishev, гном не нужен
<maxakul> тоесть выходит в 11-04 старый гном юнити 2д-3д на выбор теоритически будет
<nikonorr> не  , только юнити 3D и старый гном
<maxakul> ну мне как криворукому пользователю начинающему который не линуксе с пол годика активно то юнити в прицнипе понравилась...
<maxakul> ок спс
<maxakul> ждемс)
<nikonorr> я вначале думал что юнити уг , попользовался и теперь на гнома не хочу, хотя в выборе он тоже есть.
<maxakul> та вот и я также))
<vonderer> дебиан признаёт стабильный софт
<vonderer> когда гном 3 будет стабильным, его включат в дебиан
<vladgobelen> никто не отменял установку из исходников и сторонние репо
<vonderer> естественно
<malishev> вопрос по samba - не вижу сеть, из сети меня видно, но доступа нет (папка с полным доступом у меня есть, группа прописана правильно), в чем проблема?
<malishev> я не сильно наглею?
<vladgobelen> Что-то как не зайду, тут вопросы по самбе. Вечные проблемы.. Ее что, допилить не могут или заменить нечем?
<artus> ну не может народ nfs осилить ) чтож поделать то )
<vladgobelen> а да, нфс как то юзал.. Хорошая вещь, так самба это что-то вроде нфс?
<Deck`> извините что немного не по теме, не могли бы вы посоветовать внешний жесткий диск, поезд на москву уже скоро, нет времени долго гуглить.
<goganchic> всем привет
<malishev> если можно, просто ссылку, что почитать?
<artus> malishev, google.ru )
<goganchic> господа, кто-нибудь запускал CS Source через wine в Ubuntu? У меня что-то оч. низкие FPS, настройки минимальные, dxlevel 70, 81, видео GeForce 7600 GT, в win были нормальные fps, в ubuntu - 20 - 30, играть невозможно, версия wine - 1.2.2
<artus> goganchic, на форум
<goganchic> artus, попробую
<goganchic> а сходу никаких идей нет?
<vonderer> может, железо не тянет?
<artus> goganchic, с ходу идея одна, причем тут убунту ? )) если траблы у тебя с вайном )
<shenmue> !cs
<ubuntuhelp> Counter-Strike 1.6 Server. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=37525.0
<shenmue> не то
<goganchic> artus, вайн потому что в убунте )
<vonderer> !css
<ubuntuhelp> Вопросы, связанные с мультимедиа, рассмотрены на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats и http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html . По возможности старайтесь использовать свободные форматы. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<artus> goganchic, и что?
<vonderer> а при чём тут мультимедиа? О_о
<goganchic> artus, в ubuntu своя версия wine, свои патчи, свои настройки
<shenmue> у меня 7600gs вов на максималке идет 20-25 фпс
<artus> goganchic, не ври
<artus> goganchic, обычный вайн, и настройки там только твои могут быть
<goganchic> artus, я просто предположил
<artus> а я просто ответил , кс на форуме разжевали полностью, а на канале буду считать офтопом
<shenmue> goganchic с параметром open gl запускал?
<vonderer> а вообще по вайну http://appdb.winehq.org/
<inkvizitor68sl> тыц
<artus> проснулся? )
<shenmue> значит пора с работы домой
<inkvizitor68sl> вернулся из яши
<inkvizitor68sl> прикрутил wncloud
<inkvizitor68sl> owncloud
<inkvizitor68sl> няшко
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, сильно няшко?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чего в нем дают то?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: да по сути красивая обертка для webdav
<inkvizitor68sl> но клёво сделано
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего не дают, я на своём сервере поднял
<artus> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> там платно
<inkvizitor68sl> гиг за 5 баксов в месяц
<inkvizitor68sl> если у них
<inkvizitor68sl> но вообще идея отличная
<inkvizitor68sl> надо писать для наутилуса плагин, который автоматически синхронизирует каталоги с webdav
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: скорость офигенная
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: полтора гига за секунд 5
<inkvizitor68sl> правда как это оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а, это наутилус плющит
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну дык , тут то ты упираешся только в свои мощности
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше sftp
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось rsync научиться с webdav работать
<inkvizitor68sl> или не париться и с sftp всё сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<keros> Привет все. Я поставил кде на убуньу, потом снес, а теперь при загрузке мне выдает что грузится кубунту) как нибудь убрать можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> я идиот
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дык а если тупо монтировать диск к себе
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: решил на webdav залить файл, в который писал урандомом
<inkvizitor68sl> естессна наутилус не мог закончить копирование хД
<artus> keros, man gdm
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: man 7 undocumented
<inkvizitor68sl> в данном случае google://gdm
<inkvizitor68sl> f[[f[f
<inkvizitor68sl> ахахха
<inkvizitor68sl> отвалилось облако)))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чего, поломал? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: апач рестартить пришлось после того файлика)
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> ну webdav же - это php скрипт
<inkvizitor68sl> по сути
<inkvizitor68sl> опять отвалился
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> попользуюкась я пока что sftp =)
<inkvizitor68sl> но файло гоняет очень быстро
<inkvizitor68sl> на пределе моей локалки
<inkvizitor68sl> и шифрованно
<inkvizitor68sl> класс
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё меня на стажировку в яндекс приняли
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> тимлидом
<inkvizitor68sl> мхухаххаа
<inkvizitor68sl> админ-тимлид
<inkvizitor68sl> жость
<KOPEIII> Здравствуйте! У меня стоит ubuntu server. Сеть настроена. Как мне запустить сеть через терминал?
<inkvizitor68sl> KOPEIII: что значит запустить?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: зацени
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ ping s
<inkvizitor68sl> PING s.home.vlad.pro (192.168.3.107) 56(84) bytes of data.
<inkvizitor68sl> 64 bytes from 192.168.3.107: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=18.8 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: всё средствами длинка )
<artus> эммм
<inkvizitor68sl> seach и domain научил его корректно отдавать =)
<inkvizitor68sl> search*
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь можно компам осмысленные имена давать и они будут откликаться по ним в сети
<artus> хм
<vonderer> KOPEIII, что запустить? через какой терминал?
<KOPEIII> ну законектиться к сети
<KOPEIII> подключиться
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хы, в нем даже плеер есть ?
<shenmue> KOPEIII впн?
<KOPEIII> shenmue, etc1
<vonderer> так у тебя же всё настроено
<vonderer> в смысле, сеть настроена
<KOPEIII> vonderer, я имею ввиду что насроено ип, маску, днс, шлюз
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: вроде да
<inkvizitor68sl> KOPEIII: ifconfig eth0 up
<KOPEIII> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ток через вебморду файлики больших размеров не хочет бросать (( а большой это в его понимании 50+м
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: так ты апач покрути и php на предмет max post / max upload file size
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ога , уже )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хыы... прикольная весч )
<inkvizitor68sl> fuf
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<artus> нада только ssl прикрутить )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: в наутилусе напили dav://host/owncloud/webdav/webdav.php
<inkvizitor68sl> kq
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> dav://192.168.3.107/owncloud/webdav/owncloud.php
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так
<artus> у мну нет наутилуса (
<inkvizitor68sl> пфффф =0
<inkvizitor68sl> зря
<artus> ток тхунар
<artus> ну пол гнома тянуть в коробку ну никак не хочется
<inkvizitor68sl> да прямо уж полгнома
<inkvizitor68sl> 0 packages upgraded, 248 newly installed, 0 to remove and 65 not upgraded.
<inkvizitor68sl> Need to get 142MB/145MB of archives. After unpacking 438MB will be used.
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть ещё и иксы надо стянуть и всё такое
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: встроенный виевер картинок
<artus> хе, PCManFM  умеет )
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<artus> хыы, сожрало всю память )
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<UNIm95> кто за чатам следит?
<UNIm95> *чатом?
<artus> все
<UNIm95> artus:  на хабре зареган?
<artus> вроде
<UNIm95> artus:  хабр же нормально работает
<UNIm95> ?
<artus> ну да
<UNIm95> artus а мне пишет что срок регистрации домена истёк
<artus> O_o
<UNIm95> причем владелец домена какой-то http://mastername.ru/
<UNIm95> artus:  стукнешь админам хабра?
<artus> может это у тебя глюки ? ибо как бе работает все нормально
<igte> кому стучать и как это работает?
<UNIm95> artus:  дома всё ок на работе приходится по ип лазить
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: DNSы обнови
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl ок
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: или в /etc/hosts 62.213.71.228     рфикфрфикюкг dgbib
<inkvizitor68sl> ять
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ты понял
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl я под вындой
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl где это в ней?
<inkvizitor68sl>  system32\drivers\etc\host
<inkvizitor68sl> *s
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl спс
<sharikoff> это как с девочками
<sharikoff> должно работать само
<sharikoff> или не должно работать ваще
<sharikoff> а hosts - это виагра
<inkvizitor68sl> lflf
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: жаббу мою добавь\авторизуй уже
<sharikoff> добавил
<sharikoff> авторизую попозжа
<sharikoff> я на транспорте зарубил звпросы
<sharikoff> достали гады
<inkvizitor68sl> транспорте) ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> на асечном
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> торможу
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl блин проксю пинать надо.
<UNIm95> но всё равно спасибо
<UNIm95> бб
<[s]pam> доброго времени суток, господа)
<[s]pam> я счастливый обладатель ubuntu 9.04, задумал ее обновить)
<[s]pam> оно мне надо?
<[s]pam> какие плюсы и минусы?
<go876543> всем привет.
<go876543> вообщем решил я следовать советам канала и перед тем как что-то сделать - спросить...)
<[s]pam> И ШО ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ СДЕЛАТЬ?
<[s]pam> ОЙ
<[s]pam> сори за капс)
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: СТОЙ
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Подготовь флэшку или болванку с дистрибутивом, который ты будешь ставить после обновления
<shenmue> go876543	все работает?
<[s]pam> обновление - это так плохо?
<[s]pam> я че-то уже не хочу)
<go876543> вот вопрос : после стартх шрифты выглядяь вот так а после  http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303476742_df8da94466.png - как их уменьшить ?
<[s]pam> вообще чем плоха моя 9ю04?
<[s]pam> .*
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: Обновление это хорошо , даже очень - это новые возможности, удобства. Но убунту не обновляется. Она часто от этого падает.
<vladgobelen> А уж тем более на 10.04
<vladgobelen> там изменений много, типа граб2
<go876543> shenmue: ну как-бы да почти..
<[s]pam> т.е. мне жить и радовать с моей 9.04?
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, поставь 10.04
<go876543> мне пришла идея:можно попробовать измень шрифт коньков..
<[s]pam> я не хочу ставить с нуля, на нетбуке, да с мегавонь модемом это геморно
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, с обновлениями еще хуже - больше качать надо
<[s]pam> значит не обновлять
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, это личное дело
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: ну радоваться это спорно.. Добавлено было много хорошего и исправлено
<[s]pam> руки чешутся переустановить :-D
<[s]pam> не, есть хороший принцип. Работает - не трожь.
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: хех, а то.. знал бы ты как у меня чесались
<vladgobelen> [s]pam: 9.04 и мой последний дистрибутив убунту
<vladgobelen> правда я его обновил в итоге
<[s]pam> а если я обновлю, все программы остануться?
<[s]pam> настройки и прочие рабости жизни)
<vladgobelen> ну как тебе сказать
<vladgobelen> домашняя папка с настройками никуда не денется
<vladgobelen> вот только у меня он в итоге так и не загрузился и в итоге я вообще перешел на генту.. Но это наверное частный случай. Многие говорят, что обновлялись успешно..
<[s]pam> я тоже хотел генту
<shenmue> вот и зря
<[s]pam> но в 15 это сложно осилить
<[s]pam> я диск разметил и благополучно поставил мандриву
<shenmue> ничо там сложного
<[s]pam> та дело больше не в сложности, а в отсутствии нормального интренета
<shenmue> читаем хэнбук а потом обязательно на всех линукс ресурсах говорить что убунту не нужна и у меня генту
<shenmue> это обязательное условие
<[s]pam> да ну бред, гента, убунта... главное, что линукс, а не тормознутый 7 starter
<go876543> подскажите , почему в стартикс не работает : dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.Hal" /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Reboot, /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --restart, oblogout, qshutdown а только из консоли ...?
<[v-8]_jupiter> В svn можно ли сделать ограничение по правке на один каталог, а на остальные что бы было только чтение?
<X_LoLka> привет, я хочу начать разработку с использованием звуковой системы ALSA, не могу понять где можно поглядеть список команд для доступа к звуковым устройствам
<X_LoLka> если кто в курсе пожалуйста тыкните
<shenmue> ну наверно на оффицальном сайте с подробной документацией мы конечно искать не будем
<X_LoLka> угу там написан какойто код на Си я его в жизни не разберу((
<artus> X_LoLka, ты вот прям так разработку хочеш наать?
<X_LoLka> тоесть я расчитывал на то что есть эта система ALSA к ней через терминал можно обратится и получить все что нужно но вот похоже что все сложнее
<artus> а осилить ман к альсе не ?
<X_LoLka> artus да хочу найти ман
<X_LoLka> но то что я нашел это не то что мне надоть
<artus> X_LoLka, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Documentation
<artus> для мегакрутых разработчиков которые не могут осилить поиск есть Developer Info
<X_LoLka> Developer.Info фигня какаято)))
<X_LoLka> реклама книг
<X_LoLka> я просмотрел мануал но не нашел того что мне надо
<X_LoLka> а надо мне научиться записывать с микрофона в файл
<artus> X_LoLka, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Record_from_mic
<artus> и вообще , топай ка ты в гугл
<X_LoLka> эта ссылка настройка уровня громкости микрофона)
<artus> и
<X_LoLka> ну вот чуть что сразу в гугл)
<artus> а причем тут альса к сапими с микрофона?
<X_LoLka> а мне надо в файл записывать с микрофона
<artus> *записи
<X_LoLka> ну а что же если не она
<artus> мдя, как все запущенно
<X_LoLka> угу
<artus> X_LoLka, ну дык бери arecord и записывай
<X_LoLka> во похоже оно
<artus> X_LoLka, arecord /tmp/rec.wav  все пракрасно пишет
<X_LoLka> благодарю
<shenmue> уби
<shenmue> опс. не сюды
<Atybrc> Кстати, в 11.04 какие самые  важные изменения. Кроме unity
<vladgobelen> обои нескучные
<Atybrc> ?
<Cursed> ÎÌÃ
<artus> новые глюки)
<Atybrc> [s
<artus> Cursed, use utf8
<Cursed> omg
<Atybrc> use unf8, cursed
<Atybrc> use the unf8, cursed
<Cursed> o my god
<Cursed> why?
<Cursed> Atybrc artus why?
<artus> потому что гладиолус
<Atybrc> you for USA, cursed?
<Cursed> no
<artus> @voice Atybrc
<Cursed> im from Russia
<Cursed> o_o
<vonderer> lol
<artus> Cursed, потому что крякозяблы у тебя
<Cursed> omg
<vonderer> меня вот тоже интересует, что там особенно нового
<vladgobelen> Cursed: This is where?
<Atybrc> точнее знаки вопросительные
<vonderer> кроме новых версий софта с новыми глюками, конечно.
<vladgobelen> Cursed: What is Ryssia?
<Atybrc> Я сегодня почитал, так понял, там ядро модифицированное
<artus> @voice vladgobelen
<Atybrc> патч 200 строк поставили
<Cursed> фыв
<vladgobelen> artus: понял, молчу
<artus> Cursed, так лутше )
<Cursed> what?
<Cursed> так лутше )
<Cursed> OMG
<Atybrc> осталось свой русский поправить :)
<exzon> dsfa
<DeMoMaH> óõòû
<DeMoMaH> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> DeMoMaH! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<exzon> äàðîâà÷î
<ubuntuhelp> exzon! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Atybrc> ????????????????????????
<Atybrc> А мне так не напишут?
<vonderer> не напишут
<Atybrc> Почему?
<Atybrc> Я тоже хочу!
<vonderer> ты делаешь неправильные вопросительные знаки.
<shenmue> � �������
<shenmue> ленивый бот
<latere> asd
<latere> ленивый бот
<latere> •(00:37:56)• <latere> asd
<exzon> ajaja
<latere> oh my god
<exzon> roflolmao
<artus> @kick latere харош флудить
<artus> @kick exzon и ты тоже
<latere> :(
<Atybrc> А все таки?
<artus> так, а с автореджоином буду боротся банами
<Atybrc> Каие там еще изменения? Бету то кто-нибудь должен был скачать.
<shenmue> qt, ядро
<uvvtu> ку
<Atybrc> q
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> ааа
<AndreX|OFF> мдя
<shenmue> видать сломал что то причем успешно
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста в двухсловах как добавить радио sky.fm в клемнтину, а то я никак не могу разобраться
<shenmue> открыть в  клемантине
<go8765> shenmue: дык как адресс правильно написать ?
<shenmue> какой адрес?
<go8765> shenmue: sky.fm...
<go8765> shenmue: там адресс добавить надо... я хочу что бы приблезительно как в foobnix - было меню радио sky.fm . как это сделать ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: пкм на свои потоки и добавь http://88.191.130.174:6904/
<[Raiden]> ну или в плейлист
<[Raiden]> это http://www.sky.fm/play/dreamscapes
<go8765> [Raiden]: спс)
<shenmue> в фубниксе сохранить плэйлист. в клемантине загрузить плэйлист
<[Raiden]> там в самой вебморде можно выбрать отер плейер и сохранить плейлист
<go8765> shenmue: спс. я потихоньку уже начал вьзжать
<shenmue> визжать ?
<go8765> shenmue: въезжать)
<shenmue> [Raiden]	а где там отер плеер?
<[Raiden]> ну, я незнаю как показать, я уже выбрал у себя ) Теперь сразу плейлисты отдает
<[Raiden]> короче в ихнем онлайн плейере есть кнопочка с гаечным ключем
<[Raiden]> http://88.191.130.174:6924/  - вокал смут джаз оттуда же
<shenmue> все нашел
<[Raiden]> чего фигово, не со всех линков онайл радио клементин текущий трек отдает
<Karloss> хм..а в unity можно в launcher иконки рассортировать?
<shenmue> вручную
<shenmue> и то не все
<Karloss> вручную - как?
<shenmue> ну их пермещать можна
<shenmue> туды сюды
<[Raiden]> Рекомендую классик гном + компиз + доки или авн вместо нижней панели. Если хочется , можно повесить в бок
<Karloss> точно можно но не все
<shenmue> не все
<[Raiden]> любой док, если он ваще нужен, функциональней боковой панели юнити. Имхо.
<Karloss> ну док же еще одна прога запущенная, если чисто в юнити сидеть нафиг он там?
<Karloss> разделителей в лаунчер бы еще =)
<Karloss> а вот в "меню" или как оно там теперь называется, когда блоки с ярлыками открываються, можно самому такие создавать?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303489601_1746ad2e3e.png , http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0422/h_1303489630_bb6b7a5a6c.png
<[Raiden]> Я консервативен )
<Karloss> [Raiden]: ну ниче так, только на втором скрине иконки в трее косовато сидят
<[Raiden]> сидят они нормально. Это с нвидиевскими дровами  гном-скриншот так косячит иногда. В реале всё ровно
<Karloss> понятно, сразу подумал что-то со скрином не то =)
<[Raiden]> я думаю многие будут юзать гном классик. Юнити откровенно неудобен, а гном-шелл\гном3 пока не особо стабильны. Это не считая тех кто убежит на другие де.
<Karloss> угу. я вот тоже ксубунту перевоплотил в убунту на посмотреть
<Karloss> неудобно
<Karloss> нижней панели не хватает
<Karloss> хотя может не с привычки
<Karloss> зато места разгреблось немного, на ноуте хорошо
<shenmue> что то дед биф только в своем формате плэйлисты сохраняет
<[Raiden]> из комнаты тоже можно выкинуть масу всего, будет больше места. Кровать там, стол.
<shenmue> стены
<[Raiden]> спать правда будет на полу неудобно, зато места много
<shenmue> они толстые и не нужны
<Karloss> в картоной каропке вообще круть жить
<Karloss> свежо
<[Raiden]> на верхней панели можно было разменстить кнопки, апплеты,  Без этого по сути она не нужна, вообще.  окно с меню или панель с глобал меню = одинаково места :) И ещё это, в классик гноме панели умеют скрываться вручную и авто...
<shenmue> [Raiden] у тебя гномко?
<[Raiden]> Ну да. На данный момент.
<vladgobelen> снег...
<[Raiden]> где снег?
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png апплет клевый откапал
<vladgobelen> на земле
<vladgobelen> хотя еще падает
<AlexeyDragunov> Hi, All!
<AlexeyDragunov> Can you please tell which  company  is engaged in commercial support for Ubuntu  in Russia?
<[Raiden]> maybe http://www.linuxcenter.ru/
<[Raiden]> I Do not Know
<fronyend> А кстати хороший вопрос задал забугорный товарищ.
<[Raiden]> в линуксцентре видел диск убунты с купоном каким-то на саппорт. Давно правда. И в общем не в курсе.
<fronyend> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/licence/tech_support/tech_podderzka_ubuntu_10_10_bazovaya_1year/
<fronyend> Нашел.
<artus> Коммерческая поддержка мирового уровня в формате 24x7 для Ubuntu доступна через команду глобальной технической поддержки Canonical и его партнеров.
<artus> посему надо пинать каноникал на предмет кто по месту оказывает супорт
<shenmue> нету в россии великой таких
<[Raiden]> Подозреваю, что и желающих купить такой саппорт тоже не много.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> у рэдхэт есть в россии представительство
<shenmue> продают услуги
<artus> вобщем http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview для жаждущих )
<[Raiden]> этож не в россии
<AlexeyDragunov> Я местный ;)
<Fantomag> Всем доброй ночи!
<AlexeyDragunov> Общался сегодня и с руководством ИнфраРесурса и с ЛинуксЦентром и с Новгодворским ...
<AlexeyDragunov> Негут все :(
<artus> AlexeyDragunov, так какого ж ты лешего голову морочиш?
<AlexeyDragunov> Новодворским, в смысле
<AndreX> AlexeyDragunov: а чё с нами по не нашенскому говорил, а?
<artus> [Raiden], там есть контакты через которые можно задать вопрос каноникалу )
<AlexeyDragunov> защел, смотрю, все по англицки, а в школе немецкий учил ;)
<[Raiden]> а..
<AlexeyDragunov> Я отправил письмо Крюкову, который каноникал собственно представляет
<AlexeyDragunov> Пока ответа не получил...
<AlexeyDragunov> Но народ мне озвучал цену саппорта от каноникала в 250 $ за рабочее место в год ...
<artus> ну от 320 за сервер
<AlexeyDragunov> Учитывая, что мне надо поддержка от разработчика в рамках внедрения линукс в школах региона, даже об этой цене, поделенной на 10 речи идти не может
<artus> а дескторы 105 и 165
<AlexeyDragunov> и я не собираюсь вешать школы на саппорт, большинство проблем мы решим сами, мне надо решение проблем разработчиком, которые мы решить сами не можем
<AlexeyDragunov> 105 также ни в какие ворота
<AlexeyDragunov> виндуз бессрочная лицензия 50$ (стартер) + академапгрейд 50$
<[Raiden]> а нужна тут убунта? Берите альт и внедряйте. Мб и стабильней ещё.
<[Raiden]> гм, простите
<artus> ну че, береш поддержку на 1ну машинку, и масштабируеш проэкт )
<AlexeyDragunov> не прокатит, они не идиоты ;)
<AlexeyDragunov> хотя ...
<AlexeyDragunov> Опять же, почему бы этой машиной не быть стенду в моей конторе ;)
<AlexeyDragunov> вопрос у кого ее взять, линуксцентр и инфраресурс восприняли эту идею без энтузиазизма
<AlexeyDragunov> все сказали, что с каноникалом продуктивно общаться не получается :(
<artus> я думаю дешевле будет знающему и разбирающемуся человеку разово заплатить )
<AlexeyDragunov> фишка в том, что у нас есть люди и разово оно можно, но только если строить свою репу
<artus> а вы там софт тоннами пилите чтоль?
<trizer> AlexeyDragunov, а о каком регионе речь?
<AlexeyDragunov> Псков
<AlexeyDragunov> область
<AlexeyDragunov> 400 учреждений
<trizer> а "Первая помощь" уже закончилась?
<trizer> или как там
<AlexeyDragunov> давно - это раз - сидеть на игле пожизненно у MS для государства - не вариант - два
<AlexeyDragunov> "Первая помощь" была ошибкой
<shenmue> а на рунту общался? они тоже что то куда внедряют
<artus> не ошибкой а распилом )
<trizer> у нас в Ростовской области по школам ALT Linux разослали и все ...
<AlexeyDragunov> http://soft.pskovedu.ru/
<AlexeyDragunov> Распил бывает как с пользой для развития, так и во вред, хотя распил всегда плох, но этот был с особым ценизмом и во вред
<AlexeyDragunov> Мы планируем довести до школ 2 либо 3 дистриба в зависитмости от результатов переговоров
<AlexeyDragunov> базовый Alt 5.2 (Школьный)
<artus> вы бы хоть 2н довели )
<AlexeyDragunov> Edumandriva
<AlexeyDragunov> edubuntu
<[Raiden]> на сколько я помню, бракованыне диски какая-то контора штамповала, а не сам альт.
<artus> а что такого в альте школьном ?
<[Raiden]> artus: там азип с иконв патчем :)
<AlexeyDragunov> ничего особенного, в принципе, но есть мненяемый методический обвес и поддержка
<[Raiden]> ан*
<[Raiden]> а в убунте нет.
<artus> [Raiden], тебе ссылку на репу бубунтовскую дать с патчем?
<[Raiden]> хотя это шутка
<[Raiden]> Хм, давай )
<artus> тебе не стыдно?
<[Raiden]> Нисколько. Локализация в альте скорее всег олучше
<Fantomag> Подскажите что на сервер лучше поставить?
<artus> вазон с кактусом
<[Raiden]> вот тоже вопрос, толи убунту, толи альт сертифицированный фстек
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> на сервер
<Fantomag> Ну это понятно!
<Fantomag> Что кактус!
<artus> [Raiden], deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/r0lf/ppa/ubuntu maverick main Устанавливаем пакет libnatspec0 и после обновляем пакеты связанные с zip.
<[Raiden]> artus: ок, спс
<shenmue> artus это лечилка бага с кодировкой?
<artus> угу
<Fantomag> Ну а если серьезно...без кактусов?
<[Raiden]> мб кому-нить пригодится, рары ещё попадаются, с кривой кирилицей, если файл роллером открывать ( в убунте) , есть ark - то всё ок.
<[Raiden]> Fantomag: тут канал убунты, так что видимо убунту.
<shenmue> мне ппопались сегодня два архива
<artus> [Raiden], deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/frol/zip-i18n/ubuntu maverick main это тоже туда же
<Fantomag> Так я понял что убунту))
<artus> ставь 7.10 ,че там )
<AlexeyDragunov> Мы ставили в свое время 4й альт сертифицированный (сервер), сейчас есть 6-ка сертифицированная
<[Raiden]> Fantomag: 10.04 наверное. Если что-то надо будет новей, освоишь бэкпорты :)
<AlexeyDragunov> есть также сертифицированная версия мандривы (ФСТЭК) и Астра Линукс (ОРЕЛ), сертификация ВС
<artus> Fantomag, ставь squeeze и будет тебе щастье )
<[Raiden]> а касперский сына нашел?
<[Raiden]> ой, не в то окно
<Fantomag> Спасибо за советы)
<artus> [Raiden], подробности про сына )
<artus> а пинганите кто нить 2001:5c0:1400:b::a8cf
<shenmue> ping: unknown host 2001:5c0:1400:b::a8cf
<[Raiden]> artus: да вчера новость летала http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/21/kaspersky/
<shenmue> =(
<artus> shenmue, ping6
<shenmue> connect: Network is unreachable
<artus> [Raiden], его вырусы зохавали )
<shenmue> ipv6 не отключал
<artus> но и не настраивал)
<AlexeyDragunov> Посмотрел сайт рунту. Не понял, жив ли проект. Телефон, указанный на сайте "обслуживание абонента временно приостановлено" :(
<shenmue> нет конечно
<shenmue> http://0.0.7.209:5/ опера вообще ссюда ссылается
<[Raiden]> про рунту тоже давно не слышал
<Atybrc> А кто во что играет? Я вот дум прохожу
 * artus играет в asterisk
<shenmue> (=
 * shenmue не играет а смотрит мультики
<trizer> кстати а COD4 можно под Ubuntu запустить? Вчера вот удивился когда у меня свободно и безовсяких глюков запустился сталкер. Может не все потеряно в области игрушек
<artus> можно
<trizer> как? в общих чертах
<shenmue> видел. запускали
<artus> молча, wine *.exe
<artus> работаеть "искаропки"
<trizer> кстати а возможна замена dll вайновских на виндовые? а то такая менюшка вроде есть а как работает не пойму ... я думал все библиотеки для вайна специально переписывались
<artus> вайнтрикс пользуй
<[Raiden]> насчет всех незнаю, но многие можно доставлять\заменять
<[Raiden]> dinput*.dll вроде должен быть вайновский, может ещё что-то. Фиг знает ) Там ваще настройка в вайнконфиг есть, какую либо грузить по началу
<[Raiden]> встроенную или нет
<artus> в чем сакральный смысл совать ему вручную дллки если это делает вайнтрикс автоматом ?
<trizer> ну вайнтрикс их из нета качает?
<[Raiden]> Ну во первых с инета, а во вторых вайнтрикс качает только некоторое популярное
<artus> /.winetrickscache/directx_feb2010_redist.exe положи и будет те щастье
<artus> ну или какой у тя там dx есть
<trizer> установочный файл или распакованные dll ки?
<trizer> все спасибо разобрался
<CleanLight> народ, помогите с регистрацией ника
<CleanLight> чего то не получается
<artus> !register > CleanLight
<ubuntuhelp> CleanLight, please see my private message
<CleanLight> Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing.
<artus> а нефиг емпати пользоватся
<CleanLight> э
<artus> понавыбирают недоклиентов а потом жалуютцо)
<CleanLight> как то не логично совсем :)
<CleanLight> да ты что :) неужели тебе неизвестно, что емпати поставляет по умолчанию с убунту?
<CleanLight> *поставляется
<AndreX>  просто без всяких <> /msg nickserv register bbb@mail.ru pass
<artus> CleanLight, и что?
<artus> CleanLight, от этого адекватности в нем не появляется)
<CleanLight> AndreX, всё равно не получается
<trizer> емпати для минималистов
<CleanLight> я прям в непонятках :)
<artus> эмпати прочитать 2 сообщения в день и отправить 3
<artus> не более )
<AndreX> ну значит точно емпати другой клиен бери
<trizer> да но на панельке красиво смотрится ...
<trizer> )))
<CleanLight> а к чему эта регистрация, если я тут вроде и так общаюсь?
<artus> ясно, шашечки это главное )
<CleanLight> я так понимаю, регистрация нужна, чтобы ник забить?
<artus> угу
<CleanLight> понятно
<CleanLight> хотелось бы конечно забить
<CleanLight> надо всё таки что то придумать с этой регистрацией :)
<AndreX> rkbtyn cvtyb
<AndreX> клиент смени
<CleanLight> AndreX, не, я этого делать точно не буду :)
<trizer> А я вот пожалуй буду как время будет ...
<gerard> я вообще сижу на пиджине и не жалуюсь))
<trizer> вот и мы  на него сядем
<gerard> Главное что бы руки росли с того места, откуда надо :)
<trizer> люди подскажите где кэш у вайнтрикса находится?
<AndreX> CleanLight: ну попробуй из вкладки серва а не канала
<artus> trizer, ~/
<trizer> благодарю
<AndreX> CleanLight: или /join #freenode и их докапывай
<trizer> недавно в ирке, не пойму на канале и на сервере нужно отдельно регистрироваться?
<[Raiden]> обычно только на сервере
<[Raiden]> ещё бывают каналы с паролями
<AndreX> нет ты на серве регишся
<artus> на канале тоже ) по сканам паспорта )
<[Raiden]> )
<trizer> trizer 22:20
<trizer> status	
<trizer> ChanServ 22:20
<trizer> You are logged in as trizer.
<trizer> это означает что я зареган верно?
<AndreX> Registered : Jul 29 15:30:37 2009 (1 year, 38 weeks, 1 day, 02:40:07 ago) вот это значит
<trizer> это ответ на команду status ?
<AndreX> info
<CleanLight> info
<CleanLight> =))
<trizer> ))) значит все в норме я тоже зареган
<CleanLight> trizer, напиши пожалуйста команду, которую ты писал для регистрации
<CleanLight> я уже как только не пробывал
<AndreX> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<CleanLight> я так и делал
<AndreX> а больше никак
<trizer> CleanLight, ты зайди в ChanServ и там help введи
<artus> я же сказал уже, выброси емпати и возьми норм ирко-клиент)
<CleanLight> trizer, вводил хэлп
<CleanLight> там пару команд выводить и всё
<trizer> ничесебе пару
<CleanLight> аа, я вводил хэлп со слэшем
<CleanLight> а щас без слэша, много выдало =))
<trizer> вот там и читай
<CleanLight> да там по сути ничего нового не написано
<CleanLight> тем более я вводил ту команду, которую ты вводил
<trizer> и че пишет
<CleanLight> Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help
<AndreX>  /msg nickserv help
<trizer> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57435.30
<CleanLight> AndreX, тоже самое пишет :)
<trizer> тут глянь
<Atybrc> ты вводишь "/msg nickserv register CleanLight ******"?
<AndreX> ааааа клиент поменяй уже
<Atybrc> Вместо звездочtr пароль
<CleanLight> Atybrc, я много какие команды вводил, щас скажу точно что ввожу
<Atybrc> введи то, что я написал
<CleanLight>     /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
<Atybrc> И скопируй вывод
<CleanLight> хорошо, щас
<trizer> CleanLight ты на форуме глянул? там по шагам описано
<artus> только не вздумай сюда
<CleanLight> trizer, да конечно
<Atybrc> Вместо звездочек пароль введи
<CleanLight> хорошо, щас попробую
<AndreX> CleanLight: ты что с <> вводил
<CleanLight> AndreX, нет
<AndreX> ничего тебе не поможет -- меняй клиент >_<
<trizer> CleanLight тут видиш слева список пользователей, выбираешь nickserv
<CleanLight> Atybrc, вот вывод: "
<CleanLight> Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help"
<Atybrc> Кстати, если я нажимаю отправить сообщение человеку, его только он видит ведь?
<trizer> туда вбиваешь register <password> <e-mail>
<trizer> идешь на почту получаешь ключик
<artus> так , для непонятливых говорю последний раз
<artus> We're not likely to support ad-hoc IRC commands (as if via "/quote" on most IRC clients), at least not at the moment, because Telepathy doesn't have a nice interface for it. (Our view is: telepathy-idle should not parse commands out of regular IMs you try to send. They're not actually part of the IRC protocol at all; see longer version below.)
<CleanLight> trizer, я уже как только не пробывал, ответ один и тот же
<artus> CleanLight, ситай внимательно то что я сбросил
<CleanLight> artus, щас переведу гуглом
<trizer> CleanLight,  ну я тебе говорю как я делал
<artus> trizer, в емпати?
<trizer> да
<CleanLight> о как
<CleanLight> :)
<ferrer3> Что такое вайп - виртуальная машина с виндой чтоли?
<CleanLight> и всё же тризер реганулся
<artus> trizer, как бы те сказать , учитывая то что ник у тя зареган больше года то ты подло вреш
<ferrer3> Что такое иксики?
<trizer> нет
<AndreX> ferrer3: могу у тебя тоже самое спросить
<artus> trizer,  Registered : Jul 29 15:30:37 2009 (1 year, 38 weeks, 1 day, 02:50:55 ago) чавой ??
<trizer> :) я давно еще пробовал переходить на линукс но испугался
<ferrer3> AndreX ну а вайп то что такое?
<AndreX> ferrer3: могу у тебя тоже самое спросить
<ferrer3> вайн? хмм
<AndreX> !wine > ferrer3
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3, please see my private message
<trizer> слууушай, так это получается я с пиджина реганулся
<CleanLight> эх, надежда умерла :/
<trizer> тогда присоединяюсь ко всем. CleanLight, меняй клиент
<AndreX> )
<shenmue> на оперу
<artus> нафиг оперу)
<artus> weechat !
<AndreX> дада
<shenmue> нафиг артуса )
<CleanLight> ну ладно, тогда буду терпеливо ждать, когда емпати прокачается :) и его включат в офф. клиенты ирк :)
<artus> Skick shenmue нафиг shenmue  )))
<trizer> CleanLight, а почему такая любовь? к этому емпати
<CleanLight> тем более на гноме 3 вроде емпати прокачался
<artus> вай, промахнулся)
<Atybrc> посмотри личку, cleanlight
<CleanLight> trizer, мне просто он нравится :) своим приятным внешним видом :)
<artus> я ж говорил, шашечки )
<trizer> да в нем блин столько глюков ...
<trizer> аську пока настроил пол часа прошло.
<AndreX> мне weechat нравиться своими плагинами вкусными
<trizer> weechat консольный?
<shenmue> какими?
<AndreX> ага
<AndreX> а их там много
<CleanLight> artus, не одного глюка не было замечано :)
<CleanLight> правда, в принципе не очень удобно, выделять ник, копировать его, вставлять, потом запятая и уже потом писать сообщение :))
<artus> CleanLight, конечно) оно ж ниче не умеет ) чему там глючить то )
<CleanLight> но благо, я пишу очень быстро, слепым методом, поэтому не особо ощущая дискомфорт :)
<trizer> CleanLight, и это не глюк по твоему что он ctrl+c не поддерживает хотябы?
<AndreX> shenmue: поставь и введи /weeget list узнаеш
<CleanLight> trizer, поддерживает
<trizer> а вот у меня нет
<shenmue> не поставлю
<trizer> из окна сообщений не копирует
<shenmue> уже юзал
<CleanLight> trizer, значит у тебя проблемы, а не у эмпати :)
<CleanLight> у меня всё копируется
<trizer> и аська не работает из коробки
<shenmue> более удобного чем ирц в опере не встречал
<CleanLight> у меня всё работает и на ура :)
<trizer> значит у меня аура плохая или версия старая
<CleanLight> интересно, кстати посмотреть на новый эмпати в 11.04
<CleanLight> trizer, всё возможно :))
<AndreX> shenmue: помне так на оборот
<CleanLight> кто нить уже юзал портал 2 под винцом? :)
<NGE01> CleanLight: есть стим даже под это дело в playonlinux
<trizer> а можно в вайне установить DirectX9 без вайнтрикса, просто запустив setup?
<trizer> желательно что бы еще и работало
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> если страшно - сделай бекап ~/.wine
<NGE01> trizer: можно, только придёться коечто сначало ручками поправить
<trizer> что?
<NGE01> [Raiden]: зачем стереть и просто написать winecfg он сам все соберёт по дефолту
<[Raiden]> ну я незнаю что там у него.
<[Raiden]> я бы например свою папку не хотел бы стирать, там не дефолт
<NGE01> trizer: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=16826.0
<CleanLight> скажи плиз команду, чтобы посмотреть, ник зарегин или нет
<shenmue> отключись и войди
<shenmue> должно пароль спросить
<CleanLight> так и знал, значит мой ник не зарегин
<Guest> Hi there!
<gbu> CleanLight, /msg nickserv info CleanLight
<[Raiden]> /ns info CleanLight
<[Raiden]> )
<CleanLight> ааа, посмотрите за меня
<CleanLight> пожалуйста))
<[Raiden]> CleanLight is not registered.
<CleanLight> спасибо
<AndreX> ты ещё клиент не сменил ????
<CleanLight> ))))
<CleanLight> мне чувак помогает с регой =))
<CleanLight> но что то пока не складывается
<CleanLight> в любом случае остается последний вариант - установить пиджин, зарегиться, удалить пиджин и уря :)
 * AndreX пошол убиватцо ап стену ((
<CleanLight> :))))
<CleanLight> ладно, пора делать, как я задумал
<CleanLight> да свершиться предначертанное :)))))))))
<Atybrc>  /msg nickserv info Atybrc
<Atybrc> Кстати, как от третьего лица говорить? Типа ***Atybrc не понимает
<AndreX>  /me text
<SergeyIT> novns: я уменьшил мемори лики )
 * Atybrc кажется так
<CleanLight> отгадайте с трёх раз, с какого я клиента :))
<Atybrc> Pidgin?
<AndreX> empaty
<Atybrc> Я угадал
<artus> а угадайте кто так и не зарегал ник )
<CleanLight> =))
<AndreX> CleanLight, кто больше то
<CleanLight> кто больше то?))
<AndreX> CleanLight: у тебя анти регистратор стоит на компе ))
<CleanLight> не надо тут труляля
<CleanLight> письмо уже пришло!
<CleanLight> ))
<AndreX> о зарегиля 0_0
<CleanLight> (23:44:28) NickServ: (notice) CleanLight has now been verified.
<CleanLight> (23:44:28) NickServ: (notice) Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<CleanLight> ня
<CleanLight> всё, теперь пора удалять пиджин и переходить на эмпатю =))
<artus> бросай бубунту и возвращайся на семерку)
<Atybrc> Что ты так жестоко
<AndreX> тетрис круче
<Atybrc> Что за процесс такой, microsoft-ds?
<AndreX> фз
<CleanLight> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CleanLight, Fail!
<CleanLight> фэил 0_0
<Atybrc> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Atybrc, Понг.
<Atybrc> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Atybrc, Failed!
<Atybrc> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Atybrc, Ну понг, и что?
<Atybrc> лол
<CleanLight> =)))
<CleanLight> бугагашеньки
<Atybrc> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Atybrc, Ну понг, и что?
<AndreX> Atybrc: бота мучаем в приват
<artus> @voice AndreX
<Atybrc> весело
<artus> @devoice AndreX
<artus> @voice Atybrc
<AndreX> фух
<CleanLight> посмотрите, у меня теперь ник зареган
<CleanLight> в последний раз =))
<AndreX> да
<CleanLight> фух
<CleanLight> а то мне чансерв какой то трэш пишет со знаками вопроса
<CleanLight> вроде как кодировка утф-8
<Atybrc> У меня этот процесс в фаерволле раз 10 встречается
<AndreX> CleanLight: это фича к клиенту твоему
<CleanLight> :)))
<CleanLight> так раньше ведь не писал
<CleanLight> типо, незареганым не пишет =)))
<CleanLight> не, вообще я конечно понимаю, что нужно отдельный клиент для ирки =))
<Ubuntjay> всем здрасте)
<CleanLight> посоветуйте что нибудь, такое же приятное на вид, как эмпати =)
<CleanLight> Ubuntjay, здарова =)
<AndreX> Ubuntjay: чё сломал ?
<Ubuntjay> пока ничего, просто лазил по сайту убунты и решил зарегиться в irc
<CleanLight> ахахах, сразу вопрос такой =)))
<AndreX> хм
<CleanLight> я ведь тоже ничего не ломал =))
<CleanLight> я кстати тоже решил просто так потусить тута =)
<HACTIA> Привет всем
<CleanLight> HACTIA, йо
<Ubuntjay> хотя я сеня сумел сломать центр приложений, но гугл выручил)
<AndreX> HACTIA: re
<CleanLight> Ubuntjay, О_О
<Ubuntjay> HACTIA, привет)
<CleanLight> как это нужно ухитриться так =))
<Ubuntjay> да я виртуал бокс поставил через aptitude и что-то там не срослось)
<CleanLight> =)))
<HACTIA> Подскажите замену Lifeograph?
<CleanLight> нифига се ты извращенец
<CleanLight> есть, центр приложений, ну и на худой конец синаптик
<CleanLight> зачем юзать аптитуде
<HACTIA> а то оно записи через раз сохраняет
<HACTIA> CleanLight: а ты не через  aptitude ставишь?
<CleanLight> эээ, это может показаться странным - но нет =))))
<CleanLight> по мойму времена доса уже прошли, или ещё нет?))
<Atybrc> Я обычно synaptic и apt-get юзаю
<CleanLight> чем синаптик то не устраивает? :)
<Ubuntjay> да я вобщем-то новичек в линуксе, на работе пришлось осваивать дебиан в консольке, вот и привык)
<CleanLight> Atybrc, тоже :))
<HACTIA> CleanLight: при чем задесь дос?
<Atybrc> Да, что-то ты путаешь
<CleanLight> HACTIA, ну, просто интерфейс у синаптика досовый какой то =))
<Atybrc> У синаптика?
<CleanLight> нееееееееет
<CleanLight> у аптитуде
<HACTIA> CleanLight: о_О
<CleanLight> HACTIA, ну всмысле невзрачный, я имел ввиду
 * HACTIA  очень удивлена
 * HACTIA ооочень сильно удивлена
<CleanLight> =)
<Atybrc> назидательно внешний вид не главное!
<Atybrc> Звездочка не работает
<Ubuntjay> мне интерфейс аптитуде не нравится, я через параметры
<inkvizitor68sl> как это не главное?
<HACTIA> CleanLight:  всмысле что там кнопки Next нет?
<CleanLight> да это понятно, просто если есть альтернативы с юзабительным интерфейсом - то почему бы ими не своспользоваться, но это конечно на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные :)
<Ubuntjay> search и install самое то)
<AndreX> HACTIA: может RedNotebook
<Ubuntjay> CleanLight, консолька все же интересней будет)
<HACTIA> AndreX: Спасибо! Пробую
<CleanLight> Ubuntjay, по функционалу - бесспорно конечно
<HACTIA> CleanLight: некоторые на вкус одинаковые.
<CleanLight> HACTIA, все перепробывала!? :)))
<keros> Поставил кубунту на убунту, потом снес(кубунту) а теперь идет загрузка кубунту а остальное от убунту) как исправить?
<HACTIA> А у вас есть линукс сертификация? Интересно насколько она полезна
<CleanLight> сертификация 0_0
<AndreX> keros: сплеш меняй
<HACTIA> keros: всмысле  falshscreen?
<HACTIA> CleanLight: да, ты знаешь, такая сертификация
<Ubuntjay> да вот тоже интересно про сетификацию...
<keros> Хз) ну после граба синий кубунтовский экран а потом все норм)
<CleanLight> 	
<CleanLight> HACTIA, к чему она? :)
<CleanLight> keros, у меня также было :) но, я так и не исправил
<HACTIA> Их очень много разных, но вот какие из них на практике полезны непонятно
<AndreX> !splash
<ubuntuhelp> Для изменения заставки запуска GNOME используй !gnome-splashscreen-manger или измени ключ "/apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image" в GConf используя !gconf-editor
<CleanLight> HACTIA, за-че-м? :)
<Ubuntjay> CleanLight, при устройстве на работу разве не помогает?
<HACTIA> CleanLight: Она не нужна тем, кто пользуется синаптиком
<CleanLight> HACTIA, точно, точно, подтверждаю ;)
<CleanLight> Ubuntjay, при устройстве на работу - нужна практика, если ты даже школу на окончил, но зато прошёл все тесты, или предоставил свой портфолио - то тебя возьмут без проблем
<HACTIA> AndreX: ПОхоже она торт!
<AndreX> )
<Ubuntjay> CleanLight, тут я согласен с тобой, просто прошлым летом устраивался, так вот в банке спрашивали сертификат...
<HACTIA> заодно и  Nevernote глучный попробую заменить ей же
<CleanLight> Ubuntjay, ну, тут уже нужна импровизация =))
<HACTIA> CleanLight: попробуй к нам в контору приди без сертификата.. ага.
<HACTIA> :)
<CleanLight> HACTIA, я!? да боже упоси работать рабом в конторах
<CleanLight> это не для меня
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, а к нам попробуй без диплома )
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: а ты откуда?
<SergeyIT> не IT )
<Ubuntjay> SergeyIT, что самое забавное у меня диплом спрашивали тока в самом конце=))
<Ubuntjay> типа формальность
 * trancecore кто эти люди
<HACTIA> SergeyIT:  капитан в панике...
<keros> AndreX: куда ваш !splash вводить?) я не особо разбираюсь
<HACTIA> keros: :) а ты смешной
<SergeyIT> а  в IT действительно диплом не главное - сертификаты важнее
<Atybrc> Блин иксы зависли
<AndreX> !forum | keros
<ubuntuhelp> keros: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<keros> Я в курсе, что смешной :)
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: а у тебя есть линуховый сертификат?
<Atybrc> Пойду ребутнусь
<HACTIA> Atybrc: с БГм
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, а зачем он мне?
<HACTIA> ну мало ли.. может не в айти помогает
<Ubuntjay> Кстати, пока не забыл, через 6 дней 11.04 выходит, отсюда вопрос: нормально обновится с 10.10 или лучше чистую поставить?
<grampe> чистую
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, мне кфмн'а хватает...
<HACTIA> Ubuntjay: да, и месяца через два после выхода
<AndreX> keros: на форуме много инфы по сплэшу хотя я бы из за какойто картинки незаморачивался (я её вижу то раз в обновление ведра)
<SergeyIT> Ubuntjay, на рабочую машину лучше не ставить
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: да, тоже надо кстати диссер написать.
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: хорошо что напомнил
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, а чего здесь делашь - брысь писать )
<AndreX> xD
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: бы научрука который в моей теме понимает.
<HACTIA> я бы давно написала
<Ubuntjay> HACTIA, а чего за тема?
<HACTIA> Ubuntjay:  телекоммуникации
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, ты напиши на научрук найдется
<grampe_> !nick grampe
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick grampe'
<AndreX> !nick > grampe_
<ubuntuhelp> grampe_, please see my private message
<HACTIA> AndreX: Кстати к дневникам еще хорошая программка называется Semantik
<HACTIA> уже тринедели пользуюсь очень нравится
<AndreX> угу
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, это не уже, а еще
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: с какой стороны посмотреть
<HACTIA> может еще чего есть хорошее для повседневной работы? посоветуете?
<AndreX> чёта шумно, даже непревычно както ))
<HACTIA> Это потому что меня пока не забанили
<HACTIA> но ничего -- скоро забанят
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, ручка и бумага )
<HACTIA> у меня не очнеь ххороший подчерк
<Ubuntjay> а никто мануальчик по Wireshark на великом и могучем не посоветует?)
<AndreX> HACTIA: nastya  это тоже ты была
<HACTIA> К вашим услугам, впрочем ник забанен навечно
<AndreX> тогда понятно
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: в Роиссе с наукой все очнеь печально. Увы.
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, даже еще хуже (
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: я тут поступаю в пару зарубежны вузов -- посмотрю что получится
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, успехов
<HACTIA> спасибо.
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: причем выцпускники с русских вузов в массе тупые как пробки. даже те кто не глуп -- у них огромные провалы в знаниях и в понимании.
<HACTIA> ладно хватит о грустном
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, это да, не то что раньше
<HACTIA> SergeyIT: не я вот тоже не из умных, но они...
<SergeyIT> HACTIA, защищайся и не нужен тебе вуз
<HACTIA> Как это не нужен вуз? а научрук?
<HACTIA> без научрука фигня получится.
<artus> @kick HACTIA не хорошо
<HACTIA> прошу прощения больше не буду
<artus> @kban --host HACTIA 86400 баны обходить не хорошо
<SergeyIT>  artus, отправил делом заниматься? )
<artus> лесом тролей )
<[Raiden]> сегодня видел ларек с часами,  весь в китайской продукции и в уголке электроника 77а от беларусов ) Могли бы сделать свои магазы или типа того. И моделек поболее.
<[Raiden]> в мск.
<Ubuntjay> В чем может быть проблема со звуком в Empathy? на ноутбуке звук пашет, на стационарке нет, хотя все остальное фунциклирует?
<Ubuntjay> была такая же проблема с клиентом SIM, но там установка sox все исправила
<[Raiden]> почему допустим какие-нить кассио в каждом ларьке, а какие-нить чн-01 ещё поискать. Хотя снг, торговый союз и всё такое )
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<CleanLight> =))
<[Raiden]> http://forum.watch.ru/picture.php?albumid=1091&pictureid=10844
<[Raiden]> хочу такие купить в мск
<CleanLight> мои уже 7 лет пашут
<CleanLight> брат подарил мне на 14летее
<CleanLight> купленные за 350 р. в киоске
<CleanLight> до сих пор не могу с ними расстаться
<CleanLight> такие удобные и точные =))
<[Raiden]> )
<CleanLight> правда начали что то сильно отставать
<CleanLight> на секунд 5-6 за месяц
<CleanLight> раньше на пару секунд отставали за год
<[Raiden]> Ну это ещё норм. У кассио которые тыщи по полторы заявлено +-30сек в месяц.
<CleanLight> 0_0
<keros> Поменял splash)
<AndreX> keros: рад за тебя )
<AndreX> гг
<NeNACTYA> Я не надолгою Просто сказать спасибо модераторамю
<keros> xD
<NeNACTYA> всем пока
<CleanLight> =))
<artus> вот жеш вредная
<CleanLight> ну так что, в портал никто ещё не гонял через винцо? =)
<AndreX> не имёться ей
<keros> А за что ей бан был)?
<AndreX> тролит и баны обходит
<Guest> To est' ee banyat za obhod bana? Recursiya...
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntu.com/ сменил оформление
<SergeyIT> Guest, и за транслит
<artus> @kick Guest транслит запрещен
<shenmue> что то трудно сообществу помогать =(
<AndreX> сбылось
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а ему надо помогать?
<shenmue> ну да
<SergeyIT> а  в чем?
<Guest> Probably I should beter speak English here because I have no Russian keyboard.
<shenmue> в развитии и распространении убунту в имя добра
<Guest> I dunno if it's appropriate here but this is the only possible way for me to write.
<AndreX> !ru | Guest
<ubuntuhelp> Guest: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<artus> Guest, это сугубо твои проблемы) онлайн трансляторами пользуйся
<shenmue> клаву смени. 200р стоит
<CleanLight> что тут забыл инглишь-мэн?)
<CleanLight> я думаю англоязычная поддержка куда лучше, чем наша
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, лучше
<CleanLight> SergeyIT, ну, я это и сказал))
<NGE01> shenmue: тут не только в россии живущие сидят
<CleanLight> хм, а смысл тут сидеть не из России? :(
<CleanLight> *:)
<SergeyIT> но русско-понимающие
<NGE01> CleanLight: проще
<CleanLight> аа, ну это да
<Guest> SergeyIT: +1
<shenmue> ну пример ты уехал жить в пельменестан. но все таки пишешь по русски
<CleanLight> shenmue, уже понял :))
<CleanLight> я просто имел ввиду иностранцев, не русскоговорящих
<gbu> не в курсе в 11.04 починили NM?
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, бывают и такие
<shenmue> нм никогда не починять
<CleanLight> SergeyIT, а такие то зачем тута!? :)
<SergeyIT> нм  работает
<AndreX> gbu: а чё с ним нетак
<NGE01> CleanLight: что в россии забыли что человек может просто говорить на трёх языках как на радныХ
<gbu> AndreX, даже не НМ, при подключениии wpa_supplicant тупо всё виснет
<CleanLight> NGE01, хм :)
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, к примеру перевод чего-нибудь спросить
<AndreX> gbu: ну это уже железки наверно
<artus> NGE01, ахха "россии" "радных"
<gbu> видимо
<NGE01> gbu: так он и не сломан был)))
<CleanLight> SergeyIT, понятно
<gbu> NGE01, ага, я просто нашел крайнего :)
<shenmue> моя могучая русская языка
<NGE01> artus: я сказал же говорить, а не писать)))
<gbu> Guest, http://translit.ru/
<Guest> gbu: Нов итс еасиер то цоммуницате витх ёу! Тханк ёу!
<CleanLight> xD
<AndreX> мдя
<CleanLight> этапять
<gbu> Guest, ну, дибилу ничего не поможет
<NGE01> gbu: не стоило ему довать ссылку))))
<AndreX> Guest: юзай виртуальную клаву
<AndreX> там русский есть
<shenmue> нету
<NGE01> shenmue: есть
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> нету
<shenmue> забыл как она вызывается
<CleanLight> гугл помнит :)
<Atybrc> всем пока
<shenmue> опачки. onboard
<shenmue> на русском ◯_◯ только язык не переключается
<shenmue> переключение языка работает только на реальной клавиатуре
<HASTYA> все-таки этот канал уныл как вид на деревенскую лужу
<HASTYA> всем пока
<[Raiden]> Ничего она не понимает в деревенских лужах
<shenmue> почему "она" ?
<vladgobelen> метель однако...
<[Raiden]> хастя\настя , хотя сча это может быть и он
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> @mode +b *!*@94.25.2*
<artus> я ж говорю троль )
<vladgobelen> А какая у Вас погода?)
<AndreX> зелёная блин
<vladgobelen> а у нас белая белая.. хотя видно аж до 100метров города.. это уже хорошо
<vladgobelen> я вот думаю, это начало ядреной зимы или просто погода такая?
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, может  это Лондон?
<artus> @mode -b *!*@94.25.2*
<artus> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.25.2*
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Вы попали прямо в точку, мы его часто называем вторым лондоном.. Вот только кроме туманов от лондона тут ничего нет.. А сейчас не туман а жуткая метель..
<artus> @mode +b *!*@94.25.2*
<artus> вот так )
 * trancecore висит на канале и впитывает информацию >_<
<SergeyIT> trancecore, какую? ))
<trancecore> SergeyIT, любую. только дайте повод
<artus> @mode -b *!*@*94.25.210.15
<SergeyIT> trancecore, иди на #qt-ru - там интереснее... медитируют )
<shenmue> SergeyIT	это по нашему значит что он логи ведет
<SergeyIT> shenmue, это  мазохизм
<shenmue> дэдбиф умеет плэйлисты сохранять в pls ?
<NGE01> кто юзал ядро 2.6.39???
<[Raiden]> NGE01: нерелизное не стоит использовать без крайней необходимости.
<[Raiden]> С 1 форума про проблему на фукусиме. Кстати, в родном Новосибирске уже на всех пакетах с рыбой стоит надпись "поймана в Атлантике". Даже на горбуше, которая, как известно, там не водится
<artus> ))
<vladgobelen> Дозиметр не так дорого стоит
<vladgobelen> ооо, видимость уже 50 метром
<artus> судя по денденции к утру тебе дозиметр не понадобатся)
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> не, ну я же в "снег" не лезу
<shenmue> через вгет можно и сайты скачивать...
<shenmue> любопытнно что вгет не умеет
<vladgobelen> любопытно что умеет
<artus> то чт оне умеет вгет умеет aria2 и curl )
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 консольная качалка. Зовется axel
<artus> аксель нервно в стороне курит )
<trancecore>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/609941/
<shenmue> заголовок смешной какой то
<artus> хы... ляпота
<artus> практически
<shenmue> в чем?
<artus> прикрутил шару nfs к роутеру , которая расшарена по ftp
<artus> правда скорость 1.9 , но как для локалки думаю сойдет
<artus> *вайфая
<artus> чем нить не особо большим бросатся
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-23
<artus> хм, хотя как оказалось у меня поднят ftp )
<artus> вобщем какие никакие фильмы смотреть хватит
<ezh> какие то грабли ....10.10 нормально по вафле конектится с роутером и берет оттуда инет ...11.04 конетится, но инета нет и на страницу управления роутером не могу попасть
<artus> ifconfig смотрел?
<artus> панги на роутер идут?
<artus> *пинги
<ezh> да нуб я ещё, 10.10 по умолчанию без всяких настроек получает инет
<artus> ну дык введи ifconfig и смотри получил ли ты ip
<CleanLight> можно тролерский вопрос задать? :)
<CleanLight> правда он не совсем тролерский :)  но все же :))
<[Raiden]> задавай
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/copyright/118012/
<CleanLight> [Raiden], ну, видимо тебе придёться только его задать :))
<CleanLight> почему ты сидишь на убунте, а не на дебиане? :)
<artus> хе
<artus> он слаб духом )
<artus> ведется на няшечки)
<CleanLight> :)))
<[Raiden]> Незнаю. По началу понравилась идеология и то что релиз раз в пол года. Тут надо заметить что когда я познакомился с убунтой, у остальных релизы были реже
<CleanLight> 	
<CleanLight> artus, ну, тогда и тебе тоже вопрос такойже :))
<artus> CleanLight, ну как тебе сказать) я на дебиане сижу )
<CleanLight> [Raiden], с обновлением у дебиана нет проблем :) тем более выбор обновлений у дебиана еще лучше и гибче, чем в бубунте
<[Raiden]> А потом привычка образовалась. + некоторые фишки местные, типа патчей для отрисовки шрифтов
<CleanLight> artus, :))
<artus> вот вот вот ) я ж говорю, няшечки, патчи для шрифтов )
<CleanLight> =))
<[Raiden]> CleanLight: Хм , может быть. Меня устраивает цикл в пол года.
<[Raiden]> реже - скучно, чаще - геморой и глюки. Даже пол года еле еле хватает...
<CleanLight> [Raiden], да без проблем, в дибиане можно хоть ежедневно обновляться, а можно раз в 3 года :)))
<artus> аха ) всега интересно чего сломают то на этот раз)
<CleanLight> так можно обновлять только те части системы/программ, которые ты хочешь
<CleanLight> можно сидеть на стабле дибана и юзать тестинг программы или бэкпорты к примеру
<[Raiden]> CleanLight: срываться не вижу смысла, в общем. С  того, что устраивает.
<[Raiden]> Если сорвусь, то на минт
<[Raiden]> или вообще не на дебиан базед
<artus> CleanLight, понимаеш, на бубунте можно сидеть) если знать как ее готовить) ибо в дефолте она не совсем то что нужно) но меня лично например запарило ее в кучу собирать после очередных гениальных обновлений )
<[Raiden]> но это личное
<CleanLight> [Raiden], ну как же, это уже не православно :))
<[Raiden]> А я не православный, я сам по себе.
<CleanLight> :)
<artus> а с другой стороны, рейден правельно сказал) скучновато  ) когда все работает как часы )
<CleanLight> artus, дебиан можно с нуля собрать(впрочем, тебе это конечно известно), а бубунта сразу из коробки даётся и потом выпиливай пол дня всякий трэш, который тебе насували, не спросив тебя даже
<CleanLight> artus, ну, это уже болезнь :))
<[Raiden]> можно с нуля... У убунты есть нет инстал и текстовый инсталятор.
<[Raiden]> тоже можно с нуля
<artus> вот только некоторые собраные лично под нее плюшки меня бесят )
<CleanLight> ого, я даже и не знал, что нетинстал есть
<artus> может и седел бы на ней  , если б не ее корявый груб )
<[Raiden]> я груб2 нахожу более правильным. По крайней в плане детекта ос.
<CleanLight> юнити уже тестили? :)
<CleanLight> [Raiden], плюсую
<[Raiden]> мне ещё не приходилось свои ос туда вписывать руками.
<[Raiden]> хотя это тоже не православно ))
<CleanLight> [Raiden], ну, это для кого как
<CleanLight> для меня то совсем православно
<artus> [Raiden], я про поломаные таймеры и про тотальный отказ нгрузится если на паралельном шнурке была запущенна винда )
<artus> [Raiden], ну по крайней мере такой симтом появился в 10.04
<artus> может сейчас и пофиксили конечно
<[Raiden]> пофиксили наверное.
<artus> ну 11.04  нада будет пощупать , месаца через 2 после релиза )
<CleanLight> ребят
<CleanLight> помогите с магнет-ссылками
<artus> когда критичные глюки выловят)
<CleanLight> у меня чего то вообще не заводяться
<[Raiden]> это для дц ссылки?
<CleanLight> DE - гном2, браузер - хром 10, торрент-клиент - deluge
<CleanLight> не, для торентов
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<CleanLight> раньше помню себе сделал напоминалку, о том как заводить это дело
<artus> хотя, вот если б бубунта выпустила такой нетинстал как в сквизи .. вот это была б няшка )
<CleanLight> потом даже откопал её, и все равно не пашет
<artus> хош 32 хош 64, опять же на выбор десктоп, и красивенький експерт режим в гуе )
<[Raiden]> Если чесно, мне очень понравилась опенсусе 11.04.
<[Raiden]> но лень дергаться
<CleanLight> ладно ребят, я спатеньки :) всем споки ноки :)
<[Raiden]> *11.4
<artus> мне суся разонравилась после 10.1 ) так что ))
<[Raiden]> там груб с темой + аналог сплэша\плимута работает, норм. В  фб консоли фон сделан.
<[Raiden]> вроде бы мелочи. Но создает впечатление
<[Raiden]> Ну и яст в общем тоже неплохая вещь.
<artus> мне как то быстрее aptitude )
<artus> ползать по этим гуишным менеджерам ... брррр
<[Raiden]> арч ещё понравился, но по другим причинам )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, где пропадал?
<[Raiden]> ку
<artus> ну арч хорош , но пока не хочу, надо время чтоб с ним поигратся )
<[Raiden]> да нигде. В других чатах
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотел у тебя спросить пару советов по компиляции ядра, ты вроде шарил в этом вопросе.
<[Raiden]> ну, частично )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Собственно, собираю я кернелчеком, там все просто, только что вот новое собрал. Ты им пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> у меня самосборное было с некотоырми патчами. Сча дефолтное от 11.04 , лень пока пересобирать.
<[Raiden]> мне кажется что идеи коливаса работают. Т.е. у меня меньше затыков с ег опатчем происходит.
<[Raiden]> в общем ванильное + ck + bfs и до кучи tuxonice и ureadahead
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кернелчек не прохло собирает, даже очень, но вот не знаю, куда там залезть, чтобы он лишние драйвера  не собирать? И поддерживает ехт4 lzo сжатие?
<[Raiden]> незнаю куда там лезть, не пользуюсь этим чеком. Экст4 вообще не поддерживает сжатие.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В конфиге по умолчанию стоит гзип, но можно выставить лзо.
<[Raiden]> лишние дрова впринципе не мешают и отключение мал очто даст.
<[Raiden]> только время сборки ядра ускорится
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это наверное чем сжимаетя ядро.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кернелчек и так оптимизирует, но вдруг! ))) Еще лучше будет))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вполне возможно
<[Raiden]> лзо наверное пошустрей
<[Raiden]> может быть загрузка ускорится немного
<Nor8> [Raiden]: При следующий компиляции попробую. Жаль, что рейзер4 недоступен пока
<Nor8> А прикручивать его лениво
<[Raiden]> я примерно так собираю
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?xcqj2m
<artus> примерно или так?
<Nor8> Версия ядра, думаю, все же новее )))
<[Raiden]> ну так, только патчи накладываю ещё, которые на мой взгляд ... Мне нужны :)
<[Raiden]> угу, старый текст
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какая версия ядра у тебя сейчас?
<Nor8> Ааа, сорри, забыл)))
<[Raiden]> .38
<[Raiden]> дефотное из убунты 11.04
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Шустрое оно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже дефолтное
<[Raiden]> попытка автоматизации, навеянная статьей чей-то
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?49hxev
<Nor8> 39-ое выйдет, тогда можно будет и на 11.04 переехать. Если они вообще не прикрутят на него))
<[Raiden]> я немного поспешил с 11.04. Было свободное время и хотелось оценить на реальном железе гном3 и юнити
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> В итоге пишу сча из классик гнома 2.32.
<Nor8> Я с 11.04 даже два раза поспешил)))) И гном 3-ий ставил)))
<[Raiden]> И сомневаюсь что у юнити большое будущее не на тачах
<[Raiden]> или вообще где-либо
<[Raiden]> время покажет )
<Nor8> Для тачей то как раз норм, а вот для десктопов под вопросом, для меня во всяком случае
<Nor8> И 3-ий гном тоже, очень он юнити напоминает
<Nor8> Вообщем, 11.04 как вариант с новым ядром и гном классик, и хватит с нас новинок )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты не ковырял 3-ий гном, его как-нибудь к классическому виду можно привести или нет возврата?
<[Raiden]> можно, но я не делал. Там в репе твикер есть, можно на классик переключить. только апплетов мало к нему и добавляются вроде по ктрл+ пкм или как-то так.
<[Raiden]> судя по слухам.
<[Raiden]> я с большой вероятностью до осени на гном2 посижу. Это самый безгеморный вариант
<[Raiden]> пойду спать
<Nor8> +1
<Nor8> Давай
<Anton2d> Привет. А возможно ли как то подцепить к Chromium проверку правописания ? Что то негуглится у меня по этому вопросу ничего ;(
<Anton2d> Странно но он у меня проверяет только инглишь, на руссиш не реаширует
<Anton2d> Есть ли какой то альтернативный способ, вообще какие нибуть настройки его спеллчекера не смог найти
<novns> Anton2d, у меня рабоатет
<novns> и у меня, кстати, хром с гуглевского ppa
<Anton2d> Верю.. ;) А хоть настройки его где находятся ?
<Anton2d> у меня не хром
<Anton2d> Chromium
<novns> ну так ставьте хром
<novns> будет всё работать и цветная иконка впридачу
<Anton2d> это слишком просто, и плюс я не люблю гугольский софт ;)
<novns> а то хромицм не гугольский
<novns> *хромиум
<Anton2d> на сколько я знаю - нет
<novns> пишет-то его гугл, в основном
<Anton2d> а я считал что как раз chrom основан и сделан гуглем на базе  chromium
<Anton2d> Если не так, то тогда в чём вообще разница между ними ?
<novns> перегрузился после обвноелений
<novns> Anton2d, гугль пишет хромиум, и на его основе ещё выпускает закрытый хром
<Anton2d> хм... а в чём логика ? Разница только в том что хромиум опен сорс, а гугльхром закрытый ?
<novns> разница в том, что у хромиум бесплатно тестирует масса людей
<novns> а хром - стабильный вариант с некоторыми улучшениями от гугля
<novns> встроенный просмотр pdf, напримре
<novns> плюс всякие кодеки из коробки
<novns> что там ещё, встроенный адобе-флэш
<Anton2d> хм.. однако тогда я его попробую, встроеного pdf мне явно не хватает.
<Anton2d> хотя я уже больше полгода отсидел на хромиуме, и не устравало только отсутстие русского спелчекера.
<novns> на соседней генте у меня хромиум, там тоже спеллчекер работает
<Anton2d> Вот только целую кучу настроек надо будет повторять, расширений штук 10 стоит всякие адблоки, флэшблоки
<Anton2d> Может быть проблема что у меня локаль по умолчанию - енглиш, весь софт на английском
<novns> вообще, у хромиума по правой кнопке в редакторе есть "настройки языка"
<Anton2d> но, должна же быть отдельная настройка спилчекера....
<novns> есть она там
<Anton2d> Упс.. это где, в редакторе ?
<novns> и языки можно добавить
<novns> в любом редакторе на любой странице
<novns> в поле для редактирования текста
<Anton2d> !!! ;))))) Вот спасибо!
<Anton2d> Блин ну фиг бы догатался, все настройки перелазил
<Anton2d> однако добавил, руссиш, а выбрать его не получается, метка остаётся на инглише.. странно
<novns> перезагрузить может
<Anton2d> эх.. .нет перегрузил. ;( глюки. Метка застряла на English (Australian)  и не меняется ни на что другое.
<novns> ну и в системе должны стоять пакеты всякие
<Anton2d> И тперь в настройки языков больше зайти не получается, выбираю меню - ноль эмоций.
<novns> не помню, чем он там пользуется
<Anton2d> да вроде стоит, по крайней мере в gedit, xchat проверка правописания работает на русском
<Anton2d> да и в нем проверка на инглиш работает, варианты слов даже предлагает
<Anton2d> в меню Spell Cheker options - вообще перестал реагировать на выбор любых пунктов.
<Anton2d> чую светит мне всё таки переползание на chrome как бы не было лениво все перенастраивать.. эх. еще  раз покопаю щаз гугля на эту тему.
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как в компизе поставить вращение куба на удержание средней кнопки мыши.
<trizer> заходи в настройки компиза там жмакай на вращение
<trizer> там вкладка закрепление
<trizer> вращение куба там где инициировать нажимаешь на карандаш и прописываешь Button2
<ferrer3> спс, trizer, ставил в настройках третью кнопку.. проблема прокрутки средней кнопкой в том, что нельзя после этого вставлять колёсиком (
<ferrer3> Доброе утро, подскажите торрент клиент, похожий на utorrent? Транзмишн вроде ничего, но у него плохо настраивается интерфейс (точнее совсем никак не настраивается) (
<novns> а как он должен настраиваться?
<ferrer3> ну там чтобы колонки были, время завершения, рейтинг, скорости... путь.. и тд
<ferrer3> в этом смысле utorren лучше смотрится...
<ferrer3> в компактном виде тут только скорости, а мне надо ещё больше информации (
<ferrer3> я даже по текущей скорости одним кликом не могу отсортировать...
<ferrer3> я не вижу число пиров.. сидов, это как-то можно добавить?
<novns> время завершения и рейтинг там и так видно
<novns> не включайте компактный вид, делов-то
<novns> пиры и сиды тоже видать
<ferrer3> спс, чего-то у меня инет соединение есть, а все торренты сбросили скорости в 0
<ferrer3> может настроил не так?
<ferrer3> ещё вопрос? как добавить апплет звука, а то он у меня пропал.
<novns> в убунте апплета нет, только индикаторы
<ferrer3> всё равно пропал индикатор в области уведомлений
<ferrer3> как вернуть то?
<novns> надо добавить на панель индикатор уведомлений или как он там называется
<ferrer3> novns, не подскажите как?
<ferrer3> в папаметрах звука не нашёл галочки
<novns> причём здесь параметры звука
<novns> правой кнопкой по панели
<novns> "добавить на панель"
<novns> там не искать апплет звука, его всё равно нет
<novns> а искать индикаторы
<ferrer3> нету там никакого индикатора звука
<ferrer3> и почему-то ещё торрент перестал качать (
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Посмотри у настройках звука там может галочка есть
<ferrer3> CrazyDeaDyshka, нету в Параметрах звука (
<fjfalcon> С добрым утром всех. Задача - поставлен нвидиевский блоб, теперь убунта не грузится(грузится, но черный экран и на действия не отвечает). Есть опция граба, чтоб не загружать иксы?
<ferrer3> fjfalcon  вы случаем не курируете ветку на 4pda про Milestone?
<fjfalcon> ferrer3: да, курирую.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Попробуй спросить у шугла я както тоже искал толко давай запрос Индекатор звука на панели. Есть на фору обяснения
<fjfalcon> только о xt720, а не о вехе.
<ferrer3> ну понятно)
<fjfalcon> CrazyDeaDyshka: а что звук в бубунте не работает?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> У меня есть
<ferrer3> у меня индикатор звука пропал ((
<AndreX> fjfalcon: в безопасном режиме грузись и исправляй
<CrazyDeaDyshka> У человека пропал индекатор
<AndreX> )
<ferrer3> AndreX, не знаете как вернуть индикатор звука?
<AndreX> fjfalcon: шифт при загрузке если одна система чтобы меню груба появилось
<fjfalcon> AndreX: в безопасном? типа засунуть лайвсд дженты и сделать chroot?
<novns> ferrer3, не надо искать там "индикатор звука"
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Можно просто ескейп
<fjfalcon> AndreX: хм, вот тегнологии то дошли =)
<novns> ferrer3, ищите там "индикатор области уведомлений"
<total__> всем добрый день
<AndreX> novns: аплет
<novns> он заправляет всем - звуком, переключателем раскладки и т.п.
<novns> AndreX, в убунте нет апплета звука
<AndreX> novns: аплет уведомлений
<novns> они его вырвали с корнем давно
<novns> нет, не апплет, а индикатор
<novns> апплет уведомлений - это другое, к убунтовским индикаторам никак не относится
<novns> мало того, они апплеты вообще хотя запретить, как класс
<fjfalcon> да ладно, они иксы хотят запилить..  а ты про аплет...
<AndreX> у меня щас даже иксов нет ))
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Да про иксы это они зря
<ferrer3> а я даже не знаю, что это такое  )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Я вообще на телефоне сижу
<total__> есть вопрос по звуку, вера решил попробовать поставить oss (oss4-dkms) , но при установке он рунулся на ядро и установка оборволась, я его удалил командой apt-get purge, и теперь без звука что делать
<total__> *вчера*
<fjfalcon> total__: apt-get install alsa-libs
<fjfalcon> хотя в бубунте же пульса...
<total__> E: Не удалось найти пакет alsa-libs
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Обнови список ремов
<total__> pulse audio переустановил, но ничего не изменилось
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Сори сепов
<AndreX> хм
<total__>  CrazyDeaDyshka: Сори сепов, эт как?
<fjfalcon> total__: репов =)
<fjfalcon> apt-get update;
<ferrer3> Пропал индикатор звука, как быть? совет с областью уведомлений не помог
<total__> все равно нет такого пакета
<total__> что можо
<total__> но сделать чтоб был звук помогите
<AndreX> total__: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ferrer3> всё таки никто не подскажет, как вернуть апплет\индикатор звука?
<NGE01> sudo apt-get reinstall indicator-sound
<novns> ferrer3, завести нового пользователя и проверить, реботает ли у него
<novns> *работает
<novns> если не работает, значит в системе чего-то не хватает
<ferrer3> я её просто случайно провай кнопкой мыши удалил с панели - промазал так сказать (
<novns> тогда вернуть
<ferrer3> как?
<novns> просмотреть список возможных апплетов и индикаторов
<ferrer3> E: Неверная операция reinstall
<novns> попробовать что-нибудь
<ferrer3> нету там, уже всё перепробовал, в Параметрах звука тоже нету
<ferrer3> Уже установлена самая новая версия indicator-sound.
<novns> да есть оно там
<novns> куда бы делось
<ferrer3> но не вылезает же, ещё я удалил с панели текущую раскладку клавиатуры
<ferrer3> перезагрузился, её тоже нет.
<novns> и громкость и раскладка делаются одним индикатором
<ferrer3> да, но они не появляются, как утверждаете вы (
<novns> покажите список апплетов скриншотом
<ferrer3> есть какой-то индикатор клавиатуры, но раньше с ним рядом отоброжалась текущая раскладка (RUS or USA) - теперь её нет, в настройках тоже нет возможности поставить.
<Amblnb> Всем привет! Подскажите как вывести со строки кода сайта, 2 текстовых параметра в коньки? <div class="wicon wind"><dl title="Східний" class="wicon wind3"><dt>С</dt><dd>3<span class="unit">м/с</span></dd></dl></div>
<ferrer3> http://i034.radikal.ru/1104/63/d055f0265164.png
<novns> нет, список доступных для добавления
<ferrer3> в консоли что-то прописать надо?
<novns> ничего, дайте скриншот окошка с апплетами
<novns> или можете тщательно переписать оттуда все названия
<ferrer3> там много апплетов, все они на один скриншот не влезут,
<novns> только без исключений и дословно
<novns> ну на три влезут, если пролистать
<novns> и окошко можно увеличить, если что
<ferrer3> http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1104/60/bc383b91247a.png
<ferrer3> http://s015.radikal.ru/i333/1104/a1/c92f53c09075.png
<novns> апплет уведомлений пробуйте
<novns> не область уведомления, а именно апплет уведомлений
<ferrer3> Ох, спс большое, вот я протупил...
<ferrer3> а ещё вопросик, качал щас с рутрекера трансмишином, всё было норм... но сейчас вообще ничего не качается... вопрос: меня забанили чтоли?
<novns> если торрент и сессия остались - никакой бан на треккере не влияет
<novns> провайдер зарезал трафик, анверное
<novns> или просто сидов нет доступных
<ferrer3> нет, всё по нулям сейчас... на трекере в статистике скачано 5 мб, отдано 7, хотя я утянул на Гиг
<ferrer3> Трансмишн в списке нерекомендуемых клиентов...
<novns> скачанное не всегда учитывается, в случае dht всякого
<total__> помогите плиз alsa не распазнает звуковые карты
<total__> что делать?
<novns> трансмишн у них не рекомендуется только древних версий
<novns> новый - ок
<novns> total__, что значит не распознаёт?
<ferrer3> у меня клиент совсем ничего не качает, аплоад и доунлоад по нолям... в статусах торрентах - нет активности.. (
<Amblnb> если запросы на трекер непроходят то и учёта нет, а учитывает весь трафик, даже если только в локалку раздавал
<ferrer3> это бан? (
<total__> в прямом смысле, если сделать lspci от саса система из видит, а в настройках звука их нет
<novns> ferrer3, ну попробуйте с другого трекера
<novns> делов-то
<ferrer3> ну хз, у меня на рутрекере хороший рейтинг, я по факту только им и пользовался
<novns> total__, какая карта-то?
<Amblnb> Но там есть и другое если пару запросов пропустил то может выкачаный в этот период тоже неучесть а может и учесть, хз как оно так. Но бывает если трекер отключен был а после закачки врубить он всю статистику передаёт и её учитывает трекер.
<novns> и что показывает про неё lspci -vvk
<total__> встроеная 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0) http://paste.pro/1514346
<novns> видно, что модуль ядра подгружен
<novns> snd-intel8x0
<ferrer3> Amblnb а то, что у меня подозрительно все 0 везде и статус нет активности, хотя буквально 20 мин назад всё качалось... что-нибудь значит?
<total__> но в настройках звука её не видно, как и самого звука нет
<total__> так что делать то?
<novns> total__, а в настройках pulseaudio?
<Amblnb> ferrer3: В трасмишене хз. Я уТоррентом пользуюсь, там это может значить что торрент в ожидании (очереди) или пока нет соединений.
<total__> как их глянуть?
<novns> total__, где-то в меню
<total__> так я их там и смотрел
<novns> не помню, где они там
<novns> могут быть скрыты, кстати
<Amblnb> Так стоит обратить внимание на приватность торрента. Если он приватный то ДХТ и Обмен пирами и локальные пиры будут заблокированы. Но в уТорренте их можно вручную добавлять.
<Amblnb> *Так же
<novns> total__, alsamixer в консоли всё показывает?
<Amblnb> Зря писал...
<total__> total@total-desktop:~$  alsamixer
<total__> Не удаётся открыть микшер: Нет такого файла или каталога
<novns> какого именно файла не говорит?
<novns> dmesg на пастебин
<total__> через sudo тоже
<ferrer3> Вот зашёл под виндой... всё качает, а Трансмишн походу не работает...
<Amblnb> ferrer3: Опера качает?
<total__> http://paste.pro/1514360
<total__> какой диагноз??
<ferrer3> опера рутрекером не разрешена вроде
<ferrer3> я его не юзаю
<ferrer3> utorrent стандартный
<total__>  novns, какой диагноз?
<Amblnb> ferrer3: Ну поставь уТоррент через вино
<novns> вижу там упоминание saa7133 в качестве звуковой карты
<novns> и больше ничего
<Amblnb> Это тюнер
<novns> ну да
<total__> ну у меня еще тв тюнер, кстати его он тоже щас не видит, видео есть, звука нет
<novns> других карт там нет
<novns> а должны быть
<Amblnb> Поидее звук через переходник должен ити.
<novns> total__, в /sys/class/sound что есть?
<Amblnb> через мать мне неудавалось его пустить
<novns> ls -l /sys/class/sound
<total__> card1  controlC1  pcmC1D0c  timer
<total__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-04-23 12:58 card1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/sound/card1
<total__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-04-23 12:58 controlC1 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/sound/card1/controlC1
<total__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-04-23 12:58 pcmC1D0c -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/sound/card1/pcmC1D0c
<total__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2011-04-23 12:58 timer -> ../../devices/virtual/sound/timer
<novns> а должно быть ещё audio симлинком на card0 по умолчанию
<novns> короче, что-то не так с ядром или модулями
<novns> в биосе, кстати, этот ac97 не выключен случайно?
<total__> короче лучше подождать до 28, и обновиться
<total__> нет
<total__> всем до свидание
<novns> что, кстати, за ядро 2.6.36-mfat?
<novns> а, ушёл
<novns> кажется он себе левое ядро поставил или сам собрал
<Amblnb> дождатся 28-го? Наверно сильно старое
<teqill> доброго времени суток!!!
<teqill> надеюсь вы ребята по дружелюбней калькулейтовцев!
<novns> нет, ещё хуже
<teqill> а что же так плохо????
<teqill> ведь онлайн помощь страждущим лучше чем тупое гугление :(
<teqill> ребята подскажите команду для вывода звука в кутиме??
<teqill> а то совсем нет звука в аське :(
<novns> тупо погуглите
<skai> @voice novns
<skai> teqill: стандартную оставь
<Amblnb> А если и стандартная нечего непищит
<skai> Amblnb: все со стандартной работает
<skai> просто в кутиме вывод через сокс
<skai> а не через пульсу
<skai> так что ставить надо либо сокс либо фонон с половиной кед
<teqill> неа не пи пи
<teqill> и голубь тоже молчит
<teqill> может железо у меня не то
<novns> звук-то есть, вообще?
<teqill> бук первые часы в руках
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ помогите плиз с самс
<ferrer3> Скажите, как обновить транзмишн?
<teqill> родной для убунту пиджен мне нравится больше.лучше отстроить его
<jlewka> почему то при попытке рокнфигурации сквида,  сам мне пишит что не может найти samsdaemon хотя он запущен
<novns> ferrer3, https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<novns> вот этот ppa подключить
<trizer> люди, ни у кого случайно не зарегестрированая почта на xakep.ru ? я не пойму какой там указывать сервер входящих/исходящих сообщении, вроде и gmail и вроде как  и не gmail ...
<ferrer3> novns а где собственно по вашему линку ссылка на ппа?
<AndreX> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<AndreX> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<ferrer3> AndreX, я там заблудился.. мне бы прямую ссылку на исполняемый файл (
<AndreX> там же прям на сайте дебки две
<ferrer3> я не нашёл (
<AndreX> трансмишен нужен или что
<ferrer3> да
<AndreX> добавь две "ссылки" которые я дал в /etc/apt/source.list
<AndreX> а потом обнови список пакетов и установи
<shenmue> доброе утро
<trizer> доброе
<trizer> народ а не подскажете где можно скачать книгу Таненбаума Современные Операционные системы третьего издания? в .pdf гуглю гуглю. нагуглил вчера скачал да качество убогое
<skai> trizer: на ибее или на амазоне купи.можешь в озоне поискать
<ferrer3> да, лучше купить бумажный вариант
<trizer> а ссылочки можно?
<skai> ozon.ru
<skai> там поищи
<trizer> да надо купить, но ознакомится хотелось бы
<ferrer3> а на рутрекере нету?
<novns> ferrer3, ссылка там жирным шрифтом
<novns> ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<novns> и рядом ссылка на инструкции по установке
<novns> apt-add-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<novns> apt-get update
<novns> apt-get upgrade
<jlewka> подскажите плиз, как в Mysql вывести список доступных БД
<novns> show databases
<novns> jlewka, вы бы сначала документацию почитали, там всё написано
<jlewka> спс
<jlewka> ну мне просто нужно сделать пару операций
<novns> да, открыть гугль и набрать mysql список бд
<jlewka> так и сделал, после 3 ссылок полез сюда
<novns> там даже не надо по ссылкам ходить, сразу видно
<jlewka> ну, увы, я не нашел(
<ferrer3> Как уменьшить размеры значков на рабочем столе? А то они какие-то огромные
<Ubuntjay> подскажите как ник зарегить, а то бот ругается на команду /msg...
<novns> jlewka, http://i.imgur.com/JJSAU.png
<novns> как этого можно не найти?
<novns> первая же ссылка
<Ubuntjay> делаю так: /msg my_nick register <password> <email>
<jlewka> но там же не написано слева что делает это команда, если бы я этого просто бы не помнил бы, то , да, это мне помогло бы..
<jlewka> но я просто не пользовался раньше
<novns> Ubuntjay, вы посылаете пользователю my_nick сообщение
<AndreX> Ubuntjay: неа /msg nickserv register mail pass
<novns> Ubuntjay, правильно /nickserv register ...
<SergeyIT> ку
<Ubuntjay> SergeyIT, дарова)
<trizer> ferrer3, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pdf посмотри книжечку по Ubuntu тут много интересного
<SergeyIT> не смотри
<trizer> ну тогда gconf-editor и apps>nautilus>icon_view
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как изменить размеры значков рабочего стола? Как их выравнить по сетке (по аналогии с виндовс).
<Guest72014> Правой кнопкой по столу - Сохрянять выровненными
<Guest72014> С размером хз)
<shenmue> пкм - изменить размер
<ferrer3> это не выравнивание по сетке по факты, это выранвинвание по вертикали так сказать, потому что горизонтали они могут быть где угодно... даже наезжать друг на друга
<ferrer3> shenmue, это не вариает, так как это работает для одного конкретного значка, а мне надо все уменьшить в одинаковых пропорциях
<shenmue> ну ты видать их до этого вручную всем поменял размер
<shenmue> теперь обратно вручную так же
<ferrer3> нет, они просто очень больше
<ferrer3> большие. я хочу их уменьшить
<ferrer3> ещё новая проблема - случайно удалил верхнюю панель (там где меню и апплеты) как вирнуть?
<novns> создать панель заново
<ferrer3> как?
<ferrer3> )
<novns> и добавить всё, как было
<calculon> Кто-нибудь знает, как можно надыбать халавный интернет?
<calculon> :)
<ferrer3> панели нет, я вообще ничего без неё не могу (
<novns> вторая-то есть
<shenmue> я смотрю тут все такие грамотные прям
<ferrer3> нижняя? а толку?
<shenmue> вирнуть халавный
<ferrer3> создал ) а как меню вернуть?
<novns> добавить из списка апплетов
<calculon> загланул я в свич на лестнечной площадке и думаю как соседа налохнанить
<shenmue> ребят ну не позорьтесь.  хотя бы словари включите
<calculon> налоханить*
<novns> calculon, а какой у вас адрес?
<calculon> зачем тебе адрес?
<ferrer3> shenmue а как включить словарь в опере? у меня все русские слова красным подчёркиваются
<novns> мне не нужен, это для полиции или фсб
<calculon> хотел настучать?
<calculon> :)
<novns> зачем
<novns> они сами логи прочитают
<shenmue> ferrer3 пкм на окне ввода - проверять орфографию
<calculon> какие логи?
<shenmue> ниже выбор словаря
<novns> логи этого канала
<calculon> ага
<novns> вы пишите, пишите
<ferrer3> Огромное спс.
<jlewka> кто нить с sams может помочь?)
<Ubuntjay> jlewka, а чего с ним?
<ferrer3> Простите, а как называется апплет или индикатор для выбора: выход из системы, перезагрузка, и тод
<ferrer3> тд*
<jlewka> вообщем, проблема с вледующем, при попытки реонфигурации конфига свкида, я получаю сообщениее Команда на реконфигурирование Squid не получена демоном
<jlewka> проверьте, запущен ли samsdaemon
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, добавляй и смотри, похож ли на нужный
<jlewka> хотя он запущен
<Ubuntjay> jlewka, эх... я сам на этом прошлый раз застрял)
<Snoopik> Чего то идентифицировать ник не могу. Не заходил с год в ирку
<ferrer3> Там есть какой-то *выключить* но он другой, нежели тот что по умолчанию.
<jlewka> Ubuntjay, )))
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, или читай, что написано про апплет
<Ubuntjay> jlewka, к сожалению пока больше не мучал, времени не было
<jlewka> Ubuntjay, и в чем была ошибка?
<jlewka> понятно
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, это старый
<Ubuntjay> jlewka. а ты 1.0.5 ставишь?
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, indicator applen session
<jlewka> Ubuntjay, sams-2.0.0-rc1
<ferrer3> SergeyIT там такого нету, кроме как красной кнопочки выключить
<NGE01> всем доброе утро))))
<Ubuntjay> ferrer3, Сеанс апплета уведомлений
<Snoopik> Кто с mc работает, подскажите, верхнее меню не реагирует ни на Alt+* ни на Ctrl+*. Нижнее работает с альтом нормально
<ferrer3> благодарю Ubuntjay
<Ubuntjay> =)
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, ты по-английски не разумеешь?
<ferrer3> Ну у меня же русская убунту, зачем напрягаться? оО
<ferrer3> теперь осталось только размеры значков как-то настроить, а то слишком они топорные
<ferrer3> ещё мне не очень нравится, что эскиз графического файла разного размера получается на рабочем столе. То есть вытянутое изображение имеет бОльший значок.
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, русской убунты не бывает
<ferrer3> ну вы же поняли, о чём я
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, а ты не понял о чём я
<ferrer3> я понял, что вы намекаете на язык системы
<shenmue> зачем вообще значки на рабочем столе?
<markmx> приветствую, на серваке убунта 10.04, сделал папку .ssh положил туда пабликключик в authorized_keys и... все равно при коннекте просит пароль, сервис какой то не стартнут?
<ferrer3> Ставлю тему - получаю ошибку, такого раньше не было: radikal
<ferrer3> http://s50.radikal.ru/i129/1104/59/5abb2a318c9f.png
<shenmue> архив распакуй и в папку themes кинь
<Abbattar> ребят подскажите, как в NetBeans cоздать файл, без создания проекта?
<nAgoHaK> ку
<trizer> ку
<Snoopik> ку
<AndreX> кукушки )
<nAgoHaK> все скажииитееее "куууууууу!"
<nAgoHaK> все, кто с нами кричите "кууууууууууу!"
<AndreX> мдя
 * trancecore дал леща nAgoHaKу
<ferrer3> Народ, подскажите, при установке скинов, пишет, что нельзя переместить каталог поверх каталога. Как исправить?
<nAgoHaK> trancecore: ты кто такой?
<shenmue> ferrer3 архив распакуй и в папку themes кинь
<ferrer3> Где найти папку Темы?
<AndreX|OFF> в хомяке
<Snoopik> /home/<user>/.themes/
<nAgoHaK> trancecore: ты больше так не рискуй)
<ferrer3> vladimir@ubuntu:~$ ls
<ferrer3> a.out      examples.desktop  Видео      Картинки  Общедоступные  Шаблоны
<ferrer3> Downloads  Ubuntu One        Документы  Музыка    Рабочий стол
<nAgoHaK> ferrer3: ls -a
<ferrer3> а как в папку темы перейти в Гноме?
<ferrer3> то есть в наутилусе
<ferrer3> короче, в графическом интерфейсе
<nAgoHaK> ctrl+h
<Snoopik> через мцху легче всего)
<ferrer3> Только, что у меня вылетела Опера, но при этом висела в памяти. Как её надо было закрыть полностью?
<AndreX|OFF> killall opera
<freenetwork> top смотришь PID процесса -> kill -9 PID
<ferrer3> спс.
<ferrer3> ещё вопрос, как автоматически примонтировать диск для торрентов?
<Snoopik> Кхм, а можно ли гном3 поставить на 10.04?
<NGE01> Snoopik: можно
<Snoopik> Пойду поищу как.
<Snoopik> Кстати есть информация по руссификации 3го гнома? Или локализация не привязана к оболочке?
<alexzulu|2> может быть и привязана.
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы при запуске системы автоматически монтировался диск?
<Snoopik> В общем 30 минут просмотра гном 3, хватило что бы его не ставить =/
<NGE01> ferrer3: юзай fstab
<shenmue> Snoopik	ты бы на сусе посмотрел
<ferrer3> NGE01 можно ли это сделать с помощью встренной дисковой утилиты?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> если нужна граф утилита то pysdm
<ferrer3> ну можно и в консоли впринципе что-то прописать... но как?
<ferrer3> fstab: команда не найдена
<shenmue> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<ferrer3> спасибо, ознакомлюсь
<ferrer3> !top
<ubuntuhelp> top — консольная команда, которая выводит список работающих в системе процессов и информации о них. так же см: !conky
<Snoopik> Shenmue, никогда б сус не поставил себе на рабочую машину
<shenmue> чегой то?
<Snoopik> По мне, так сус это система для образовательных учреждений, немного неудобна. Я привык к семейству деб. Сейчас на убунте 10.04. Менять не планирую. Что буду делать когда будет гном 3 - хз. Ужасно неудобная оболочка
<shenmue> на убунту вряд ли будет гном3
<shenmue> дальше юнити только
<Snoopik> Юнити тоже проблемно. Неудобно
<Snoopik> Жаль что нельзя на 2.х гноме остаться
<shenmue> можна
<Snoopik> У лтс до 13 года поддержка, у десктопов тем более меньше
<shenmue> так шелл в гноме можно отключить если ты про него
<novns> гном3 на убунте будет
<novns> но только в дополнительном ppa
<Snoopik> Его и сейчас можно установить
<novns> возможно, будет отдельный дистрибьютив
<Snoopik> Хотел, но передумал.
<novns> я сначала посмотрю на юнити, когда релиз будет
<novns> первую бету смотрел - не понравилось
<Snoopik> 3й гном будет что то типа винды 7. Все красиво и ничего не работает
<novns> с чего это?
<novns> гном, как гном
<Snoopik> Правой кнопки нет(я про мышь), настройки бог знает где, кнопок свернуть/развернуть нет(исправимо)
<Snoopik> Нелзя выключить комп >_<
<novns> все хотят тачпад
<novns> а выключить-то кто запретит?
<shenmue> это в шелл
<novns> а, шелл не волнует
<shenmue> а гном три сам по себе такой же гном
<Snoopik> рус-линукс (http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/gui/GNOME/kuda-idet-gnome3-ru.html)
<Snoopik> Ну пока что до 2013 время есть, посмотрим
<ferrer3> Snoopik а чего в винде *нет правой кнопки и нельзя выключить комп*?
<Snoopik> Это я образно =)
<Snoopik> А про mc все так никто и не подскажет? (не работает верхнее меню, на ни альте ни на контроле)
<shenmue> а где ты mc запускаешь?
<Snoopik> консоль
<Snoopik> через альт+ф2 не запускается
<shenmue> yt gjyzk
<shenmue> не понял
<shenmue> в мц меню по ф9
<shenmue> там даже снизу подсказки
<Snoopik> нижнее работает через Alt+цифры
<ezh> в 3м гноме делаешь логоф и там сверху справа есть кнопа "выключить" ...как то так
<Snoopik> Все, мц исправил
<Snoopik> Еще вопрос, видео смотрю редко, но тут обнаружил что нет кодеков на mp4, поставил, видео идет а звуковой дорожки нет. В чем проблема?
<shenmue> vlc поставь.
<Snoopik> Ок. А то ubuntu-restricted-extras не помог
<ezh> ubuntu-restricted-extras стоит ?
<Snoopik> да
<ferrer3> товарищи, вот эта строчка может быть прописана в fstab? с целью автоматического монтирования?
<ferrer3> /dev/sdb1 /media/Big\040disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions 0 0
<shenmue> может видео коцанное
<shenmue> ferrer3 ты откуда там много всего взял?
<Snoopik> Нет, все мп4 так.
<Snoopik> Ладно разберусь
<ferrer3> в статье написано, что можно скопировать из файла мтаб, диск вроде мой... я только не втыкаю где файловая система НТФС тут прописана?
<shenmue> нтфс маунтишь... тогда не знаю
<shenmue>  fuseblk
<Snoopik> У меня внешний жесткий нтфс маунтиться при включении компа. Я хз, ничего не менял
<trizer> /dev/sdb1 /media/Big \040disk ntfs rw
<trizer> должно пахать
<trizer> если путь монтирования правильный
<ferrer3> а где можно посмотреть куда сейчас примонтирован диск?
<Atybrc> Почему у меня нумлок передвигает курсор? Я вроде этого не включал
<shenmue> ferrer3	а куда ты его примонтировал?
<shenmue> там и ищи
<ferrer3> напомните, какой комбинацией кнопок можно в графическом интерфейсе увидеть полное содержание каталога
<ferrer3> и как через домашнюю папку в том же граф интерфейсе попасть в /media
<ferrer3> CTRL-H нашёл
<shenmue> мой компьютер - / - медиа
<trizer> мой комп > файловая система
<trizer> > media
<ferrer3> а понял, хом и медиа лежат в файловой системе, я просто думал, что медиа - это какая-то дочерняя папка домашнего каталога
<shenmue> поизучай как в лине фс устроенна . пригодится
<Snoopik> Еще вспомнил проблема с клиентом самбы (Smb4k): Сеть видит но не проходит авторизация. Не могу через клиент зайти ни на один комп в сети. При этом без клиента спокойно по всем компам можно
<ferrer3> я вроде ознакомился уже
<trizer> ferrer3: вот еще mount -l
<ferrer3> а это что?
<trizer> ferrer3 куда что примонтированно
<Ubuntjay> как настроить wi-fi карточку на 300 Mbit, а то больше 54 не дает, хотя в винде все ок?
<shenmue> разве у вай фая 54 не предел?
<SystemPanic^_^> Ubuntjay: rfrfz rfhnjxrf&
<SystemPanic^_^> какая карточка?)
<Ubuntjay> shenmue, нет
<SystemPanic^_^> Ubuntjay: какая карточка у тебя?
<Ubuntjay> SystemPanic^_^, Intel Pro/Wireless 4965 AG
<SystemPanic^_^> погуглила
<SystemPanic^_^> Q. How do I configure Intel 4965 PRO Wireless Card under Red Hat Linux Desktop Operating systems? A. You need to install firmware package called iwl4965-firmware using RHN.
<Ubuntjay> ну так это понятно что драйвер нужен, проблема с тем как его найти
<Ubuntjay> на интеле не вижу
<Ubuntjay> там тока ссылка на какой-то сторонний сайт который даже не грузится
<trizer> Ubuntjay: а так? http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=iwl4965-firmware#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&source=hp&q=%22iwl4965-firmware%22++Ubuntu+download&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=c2ad4595d1c7bf00
<SystemPanic^_^> еще год назад был хороший сайт intellinuxwireless.org, а щас не могу до него достучаться
<Ubuntjay> именно - intellinuxwireless.org, уже который день пытаюсь зайти
<SergeyIT> Ubuntjay, http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=Intel+Pro+Wireless+4965+AG+ubuntu&kgs=1&kls=0
<Snoopik> Кто нибудь знает как в peyot разрешение поменять?)))) больно маловат)
<Snoopik> а все) терминал затупил чего то)
<SystemPanic^_^> Snoopik: а что такое peyot? я знаю payot, но это косметика)
<Snoopik> http://sourceforge.net/projects/peyote/files/debian/
<Ubuntjay> SystemPanic^_^, SergeyIT из поиска вынес только то что у кого-то она не пашет, и ссылки именно на тот драйвер, но так он у меня и стоит
<Ubuntjay> Kernel modules: iwlagn
<Snoopik> Выглядит так: http://sabini.ch/images/4fe91227bd7703a2e6ea78fe0da4618d.png
<Ubuntjay> но n-диапазон походу не пашет...
<jlewka> подскажите, что как в грепе, каждую строку проверять нескольками условиями,
<jlewka> grep -P "^[^#] | TAG" сделал так, но не работает
<jlewka> выводить ток те строки которые соответствуют второму словию
<jlewka> как то уже делал однажды, а вот как не помню(
<SystemPanic^_^> Snoopik: =) клёвый плеер, качаю себе)
<sharikoff> @op
<Snoopik> SystemPanic^_^,  ага) теги хоть русские понимает)
<sharikoff> jlewka: через 2 грепа =)
<jlewka> sharikoff, не выйдет же...
<jlewka> или..
<sharikoff> да ну
<jlewka> хм)
<jlewka> sharikoff, если вначале уберу все строки начинающиеся с # , то тогда там не останется строк и с TAG
<jlewka> но ты навел меня на мысль, надо всего лишь навсего найти строки  начинающиеся с # , но, не соджержащих TAG, а потом добавить опцию -v
<sharikoff> egrep
<sharikoff> вроде еще есть
<sharikoff> или да.. grep -v
<jlewka> grep -P "^#.*[^TAG]" вроде должна работать, но не работает(
<sharikoff> напортачил значит
<sharikoff> в регэкспе
<SystemPanic^_^> такой вопрос: гном надоел, как поменять на что нибудь менее напрягающее?, эталон http://f2.live4fun.ru/pictures/img_2244055_152_1.jpg
<SystemPanic^_^> я не могу понять как это сделано и что там стоит, гугл не помог
<artus> sharikoff, туц
<sharikoff> artus: прива
<sharikoff> SystemPanic^_^: что это?
<sharikoff> мои мысли мои скакуны?
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: хочу сделать как на картинке, но все манипуляции с гномом оканчиваются провалом
<sharikoff> это не гном
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: а что?
<sharikoff> это fluxbox
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: его тяжело поставить на убунту 11.04б ?
<sharikoff> вот именно на 11.046 не знаю =)
<sharikoff> а вообще не тяжело
<SystemPanic^_^> на 10.10 ставился?
<sharikoff> я на арч ставил
<sharikoff> и на редхат
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: спасибо, убежала гуглить
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> эм, коробка же лутше флукса
<sharikoff> чем?
<sharikoff> одно и то же
<artus> всем )
<SystemPanic^_^> artus: sharikoff: что красивее?)
<sharikoff> блекбокс лучше флюксбокс и хуже опенбокс?
<sharikoff> это один хрен -бокс
<sharikoff> они все одинаковые
<sharikoff> тока флюх попопсовее и имеет кучу вспомогательных утилит
<sharikoff> типа там настройка меню и тд
<SystemPanic^_^> во, это мне и надо))
<sharikoff> короче для убунтоидов
<artus> ой , obmenu же есть )
<artus> гуевенький)
<sharikoff> я не знаком с опен
<sharikoff> не ставил
<artus> да и opconf
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: ещё раз спасибки
<sharikoff> просто знаю что он есть
<artus> *obconf
<sharikoff> SystemPanic^_^: немазашо
<sharikoff> я tls к почте прицепил
<sharikoff> терб я ваще модный
<Guest49143> никто не подскажет как поменять splash screen?
<sharikoff> интернет подскажет
<Guest49143> ня а
<Guest49143> не подсказал
<sharikoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<sharikoff> плохо спрашивал
<skai> коробка няша, флукс ацтой
<sharikoff> все одно оцтой
<Guest49143> уауу тенкс, счас его поменяю его..
<ferrer3> Кстати, народ, я нашёл охрененный торрент клиент под Линукс
<SystemPanic^_^> ммм... я поставила флюкс, теперь ищу как его включить
<SystemPanic^_^> ferrer3: utorrent?
<ferrer3> называется Deluge -  почти полный аналог utorrenta под виндой!
<skai> @voice ferrer3
<ferrer3> чего0то я не совсем понял, последнюю команду )
<NGE01> ferrer3:  самое главное шустрее и удобнее))))
<SystemPanic^_^> ferrer3: а зачем аналог есть есть utorrent?)
<NGE01> ferrer3: кстати deluge под форточки портирован)))
<ferrer3> юторрент разве под линукс есть?
<SystemPanic^_^> ага
<SystemPanic^_^> тока он вебуйный
<ferrer3> ну этот мне всё равно больше нравится, не грузит комп и тд... юторрент потяжелее
<SystemPanic^_^> попробую)
<SystemPanic^_^> как запустить флюксбокс?
<sharikoff> ferrer3: ты тут половине чатега глаза открыл прям..
<sharikoff> SystemPanic^_^: ----> гугл
<SystemPanic^_^> ferrer3: а я всё равно продолжу юзать трансмишнс
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: ну пожааалуста )
<SystemPanic^_^> sharikoff: у меня с гуглом взаимная неприязнь уже просто
<sharikoff> нет так не пойдет
<ferrer3> у меня трансмишн не заработал, перестал сидить через какое-то время )
 * SystemPanic^_^ снова ушла мучить гугл
<inkvizitor68sl> >коробка няша, флукс ацтой
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лол
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: сам то понял что сказал) ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну да.открыто коробка няша. флкс отстой
<inkvizitor68sl> флюкс вообще то тоже коробка
<inkvizitor68sl> и куда более коробистая
<inkvizitor68sl> чем тебе флюкс то не понравился?
<skai> не зацепил он меня
<skai> а открыта зацепила
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> уж
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вообще то Fluxbox - полноценный DE, если что ;)
<skai> гном тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<skai> а нафига, если вм досаттъочно?
<inkvizitor68sl> а нафига нужен вм, который тупит больше, чем простенький DE ?
<skai> он не тупил у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<skai> может дело было в том, что открыта была в любовно собранной генте, в то время, как флуха - в дефолтном сабайёне
<skai> но все равно
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> в сабаене не влюкс
<inkvizitor68sl> не флюкс
<inkvizitor68sl> в сабаёне черт те пойми что перепиленное
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: может сейчас и да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Првиет. Меня слышно?
<inkvizitor68sl> в убунте 9.04 был самый клевый флюкс
<skai> а в 208 був флюх
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ет
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ что кто мне скажет. Стоит ставить 11.04? Комп новый собрал)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или смотреть уже на чтото другое
<inkvizitor68sl> ставь
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: gnome есть же? А то чтото unity вообще по скриншотам не впечетляет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: когда уже в фотки и какието обзоры можно будет посмотреть на debian.pro)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Куда все пропали(
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я с гномом
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: flash на 64 битах у тебя норм?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<Snoopik> посоветуйте twitter клиент под умбу
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а ты когда начнешь стажировку проходить в yandex?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: с понедельника или среды
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть официально - с понедельника
<inkvizitor68sl> а когда начнется - хрен её знает)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я надеюсь на debian.pro будут статьи какие задачи решал?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот ето будет интересно!
<inkvizitor68sl> а чорт его знает  )
<jlewka> млин, вроде настроил самс, статистика идет, пользователей в АД видит,  когда жму реконфигурировать сквид, поевляется красивая синия надпись, что все прошло успешно
<jlewka> но, нечего в конфиге сквиде не меняется(
<jlewka> даже надпись не поевляется, типо, created by sams ...
<total__> добрй вечер
<jlewka> хотя по ls -l видно, что он якобы изменился
<ferrer3> Народ, не знаете как поставить сопкаст под Линукс?
<shenmue> что таке сопкаст?
<sharikoff> jlewka: фуфло этот самс
<jlewka> sharikoff, варианты?)
<sharikoff> ee /usr/local/etc/squid.conf
<sharikoff> фотличный вариант
<sharikoff> я тоже думал
<sharikoff> что вот щас поставлю самс
<sharikoff> буду какбелый человек рулить с вебморды юзерами
<sharikoff> и в который раз убедился
<sharikoff> что если доверять обработку всякой такой непонятной хрени типа самса ниче хорошего не выйдет
<sharikoff> поэтому руками наколюбасил конфиг а ацлки вынес в файлы
<sharikoff> остается только редактировать файлы и релоадить сквид
<skai> !enter > sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<sharikoff> ну и лап соответственно
<sharikoff> *ldap
<jlewka> хм
<sharikoff> я бы на твоем месте поднял бы отдельный лдап на линухе
<sharikoff> сделал бы репликацию юзеров в него из ад
<sharikoff> + получил бы бонус с ввиде корпоративной адресной книги
<jlewka> она и так есть
<jlewka> а зачем лдап, чем нтлм плох?
<sharikoff> ну.. вобщем  смотри сам
<sharikoff> на нтлм надо самбу еще
<sharikoff> винбинд
<sharikoff> и всякие ненужные обвесы
<sharikoff> а для лдап нужен только лдап
<ferrer3> Сопкаст - это п2п телевидение через интернет
<ferrer3> может знаете как его поставить ? (
<sharikoff> ненадо оно
<shenmue> wine
<shenmue> либо аналог ищи
<sharikoff> jlewka: и смотри
<sharikoff> появляется у тебя какой нть внутрисетевой ресурс
<ferrer3> да вроде версия есть для линукса.. .только вот я хз там опять какой-то архив, а деба нема (
<sharikoff> на вебе
<sharikoff> и как ты права будешь разруливать?
<sharikoff> типа в такой то раздел на сайте можно в такой то нельзя
 * sharikoff вспомнил что это прикручивается и с ад тоже..
<SergeyIT> ferrer3, учи язык
<jlewka> sharikoff, )))
<Linux4ever> можно с помощью сниффера анализировать чужие сетевые пакеты?
<sharikoff> но с лдапом который опен -проще =))
<sharikoff> Linux4ever: если ты роутер то да иначе пакеты которые только тебе
<jlewka> sharikoff, с ним приходиться пароль вводить, а значет пользователи смогут обмениваться паролями...(
<jlewka> с ldap всмысле
<sharikoff> пароль -должен быть отдельным на инет
<sharikoff> и он просто должен быть
<sharikoff> так положено
<sharikoff> иначе у тебя будет один пароль на все
<sharikoff> на вход в домен и сразу на инет
<sharikoff> у меня их 3 разных
<sharikoff> у юзерона вход в домен на инет и на мыло
<sharikoff> кому ты предьявишь если в кабинете двое и один из них в отпуске
<jlewka> ну пароли на мыло они свои вообще не знают) а вот что плохого в том что у них пароль на инет аткой же как и на вход?
<sharikoff> а с его компа слили 160 гигов
<sharikoff> тому с чьего компа сливали?
<sharikoff> он в отпуске был или на обеде к примеру
<Linux4ever> то есть, я со своего компа никак не получу доступ к чужим пакетам?
<Linux4ever> например, соседа
<sharikoff> Linux4ever: адресованным только тебе
<jlewka> ну так над блочить комп то...
<shenmue> на словари переводчики есть какие то стандарты?
<shenmue> скажем словарь от одной проге к другой прокатит?
<sharikoff> jlewka: наивный чукотский юноша
<sharikoff> =))
<shenmue> проги*
<sharikoff> обьясни это финдиректору бабушке 55 лет
<jlewka> sharikoff, да и в можно поставить ограничение по трафику)
<sharikoff> а если бан клиенты?
<sharikoff> *банк
<jlewka> а зачем объяснять?) поставить автоблокировку и все)
<sharikoff> раз и у юзера кончился траф
<sharikoff> и тут ему надо вынрузить фин отчетность
<sharikoff> а у него кончился лимит
<sharikoff> и делается это в конце рабочего дня
<sharikoff> када например я уже свалил
<jlewka> звонит нам, получает *** и порцию трафика)
<jlewka> или переходит на новый шаблон ограничения
<sharikoff> хаааа =))
<jlewka> скажем на скорость 20кб )
<sharikoff> на какой шаблон?
<sharikoff> кто его будет переводить?
<jlewka> sharikoff, автоматом
<sharikoff> ты едущий в тачке на речку?
<jlewka> у самса есь такая штука..
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> а в нем можно нестандартные порты задавать?
<sharikoff> 9010  -банк
<sharikoff> порт к примеру
<jlewka> хз, вроде не вижу, но в настройках его особо не копался, мне бы его пока что запустить нормально)
<sharikoff> на налоговой вроде не стандартый порт
<sharikoff> цна сайте
<sharikoff> *на
<sharikoff> вобщем думай сам =))
<sharikoff> я те просто говорю какие могут быть косяки
<jlewka> косяки, у меня там и там будут)
<Snoopik> напомните плиз как .list править?)
<Snoopik> gedit чет матерится Оо
<shenmue> sudo
<shenmue> скажи для начала зачем туда полез
<Snoopik> Да реп добавить, синаптик матерится
<Snoopik> sourses.list
<shenmue> с правами рута можно только
<Snoopik> *sources
<Snoopik> А конкретней как?) давно не лазил чего то
<shenmue> sudo gedit
<shenmue> дальше файл - открыть
<Snoopik> А все уже) через mc сделал
<Linux4ever> Вот я че думаю. Тот, кто, насмотревшись фльмов, считает, что компьютерный взлом это 5-минутное дело, наивен как дитя.
<shenmue> я через gprs через бомбус взломал учетку за 2 минуты
<sharikoff> хакиры?
<Linux4ever> Смотря что взламывать. Я к тому, что нужен приличный багаж знаний.
<Linux4ever> а я через вайлю сидел в халявном интернете.
<Linux4ever> :)
<shenmue> это в зависимости от того кто сайт делал и на сколько у него кривой мозг
<Linux4ever> вафлю*
<Linux4ever> нужно знать как взламывать, чтобы уметь защититься!
<shenmue> как бы блог назвать то
<ferrer3> Надо автоматически примонтировать диск при запуске, но на строчке в файле фстаб /dev/sdb1 /media/Big\040disk fuseblk rw выдаётся ошибка... как быть?
<Linux4ever> зачем ты флешку монтируешь?
<ferrer3> имя диска Big disk с пробелом, файловая система  NTFS
<ferrer3> я монтирую жёсткий диск отдельный
<Linux4ever> у меня на sdb1 флешка висит
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/mount#fstab
<Linux4ever> UUID вводишь?
<shenmue> читай. на убунтологии есть увсё
<ferrer3> shenmue делал по инструкции отсюда http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab
<ferrer3> там написано, можно скопировать строчку из файла mtab -  с ней тоже не грузится
<Linux4ever> fuseblk это че такое?
<ferrer3> протупил
<shenmue> делай как на убунтологии
<ferrer3> не заменил UUID
<ferrer3> спс
<shenmue> Linux4ever это нтфс драйвер или что то такое
<Linux4ever> а почему не ввести формат файловой системы, вместо фузи?
<Linux4ever> нельзя?
<Linux4ever> я вооьще с вендой дел не имею, так что не знаю.
<shenmue> у меня так же отображалось когда винда была
<Linux4ever> надо не /dev/sdb1 а UUID прописывать
<Linux4ever> или все равно?
<shenmue> я UUID  прописывал всегда
<Linux4ever> я тоже
<skai> вот мне одному кажется, что он просто пытается потролливать канал?
<Linux4ever> кто?
<ferrer3> значит вместо имени диска надо впихнуть UUID?
<Linux4ever> впихни
<shenmue> делай как написанно на убунтологии
<ferrer3> dev/sdb1 /media/fdsfasfsfasfdasfadsf .... будет выглядить примерно так?
<Linux4ever> file -s /dev/sdb1
<Linux4ever> UUID=a17ca8c4-2443-4010-8d0b-8f55ba20c644  /dev/sdb1 /media/Big\040disk fuseblk rw 0 1
<Linux4ever> хотя dev/sdb1 не надо
<ferrer3> я по инструкции с убунтологии попробую
<Linux4ever> попробуй, тролль.
<ferrer3> я ссылку потерял...
<Linux4ever> vote
<Linux4ever> как вот например на форуме узнать ip посетителей?
<seed22_> не будучи как минимум модератором?
<seed22_> разве такое доступно для пользователей?
<Linux4ever> не честно, конечно же ;)
<seed22_> не знаю, никогда не было нужды в таком..
<Nor8> Wine не сохраняет версия винды, все время свою ставит. Кто знает, где копать?
<skai> Linux4ever: ты осторожней :) тут любят банить за обсуждение нарушений законов, как то - неправомерный доступ к информации и прочее
<skai> Nor8: в конфиге
<Linux4ever> сканирование через nmap даст результаты?
<skai> Nor8: в .wine
<seed22_> Linux4ever сканирование чего?
<Linux4ever> Да ладно, мы тут все хакеры, чего уж там.
<Linux4ever> dns
<Linux4ever> linux.org.ru
<seed22_> :-D
<artus> @voice Linux4ever
<artus> Linux4ever, прекращай офтопить
<Linux4ever> дяденька артус, я больше так неебууууууудууу.
<seed22_> artus это ты ему предупреждение сделал?
<seed22_> что этот значок означает?
<Nor8> seed22_: Ты в стерео режиме)))
<skai> seed22_: вроде это предупреждение.типо не шали :) такие тут вроде правила
<Linux4ever> вроде не считается
<seed22_> каждый может сделать каждому предупреждение?
<doc24> Привет всем - не запускается скайп в убунту 10.10  -переустанавливаю, но ничего -  пишет  произошел сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "skype-wrapper"
<skai> seed22_: хз.попробовать?
<seed22_> попробуй
<skai> @voice seed22_
<skai> хихи
<seed22_> классно :))
<doc24> ))
<Nor8> doc24: Удали полностью, с конфигами, поставь заново через синаптик
<Linux4ever> почему именно через синаптик, он какой-то особенный?
<Linux4ever> никогда не пользовался, честно говоря
<aceler> Linux4ever: this is ubuntuuuuu!
 * Snoopik Ушел разогревать кровать для жены =/
<Nor8> Linux4ever: Потому что через синаптик удобнее, он если что подскажет, что зависимости нарушены и исправит
<HACTIA> Linux4ever, Привет, не слушай ламеров. Посмотри путь на который ссылается ярлые - он отчего то ссылается на  skype-wrapper, поменяй его на  skype и все заработает
<doc24> пробовал через него как то скайп удалить)) под дня сисетму восстанавливал потом)
<Linux4ever> так и консоль возвестит о нарущении зависимостей
<skai> @kban --user HACTIA а ты все не успокаиваешься
<Linux4ever> настя? Девочка?
<Linux4ever> или тролль shemale?
<doc24> она))) или извращенец)
<Nor8> Уже не важно, оно забанено
<Linux4ever> пребывает в зобанье
<doc24> откуда этот скайп вреппер взялся вообще?)
<doc24> Спасибо - заработало
<kroxiksut> народ, кто помнит картинку с качельками про постановку задачи?
<Linux4ever> ты о чем?
<shenmue> я
<Nor8> doc24: Сам ярлык создавал?
<shenmue> kroxiksut кто как делает качели и что в итоге получилось?
<aceler> Их было минимум штуки три и все разные
<Linux4ever> В свиче на лестничной площадке может быть видеонаблюдение?
<doc24> я нажал - добавить как ящик на панель - посмотрел свой ства и вместо skype-wrapper оставил просто skype
<Linux4ever> который дай тырнет по квартирам
<kroxiksut> shenmue ага
<kroxiksut> shenmue вроде это
<shenmue> ну я помню. где достать и как называется не знаю
<kroxiksut> shenmue дай ссыль пожалуйста...
<shenmue> http://www.google.ru/
<kroxiksut> shenmue не помогло :(
<kroxiksut> shenmue иначе бы спрашивать не стал
<kroxiksut> гугл хрень выдаёт
<aceler> kroxiksut: http://natishalom.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/04/12/thetree.jpg
<kroxiksut> aceler благодарен
<aceler> «Яндекс-найдётся всё!» ©
<skai> aceler: гугл - найдется даже яндекс.найдется, завернется в простыню и уйдет помирать на кладбище (С)
<Linux4ever> слышал рамюлер вроде как закрывать собираются
<Linux4ever> рамблер*
<aceler> skai: в гугле слишком много спама
<Linux4ever> никчемный поисковик
<shenmue> есть еще гого и апорт
<Linux4ever> и яху
<Linux4ever> :)
<aceler> Linux4ever: рамблер как поисковик не существует уже год примерно, он пользуется чужим поиском.
<Linux4ever> как майл.ру
<skai> aceler: ты просто гугл не умеешь готовить
<aceler> Живых поисковиков осталось чуть :) Кроме гугля  и яхи, это нигма…
<Linux4ever> нигма граббер
<aceler> skai: а зачем мне его готовить, у меня и так всё хорошо.
<Linux4ever> он не самостоятельный поисковик
<aceler> Linux4ever: да. Но хотя бы из нескольких поисковиков грабит ;)
<shenmue> раньше был хороший поисковик на www.com а щас там шняга какая то
<Linux4ever> мыло.ру вконтакте и одноклассников кажись объединят все-таки
<ferrer3> shenmue благодарю за помощь, получилось прикрутить.
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<Linux4ever> объединят в одну хрень, которая будет следить за пользователями
<Linux4ever> как пить дать
<shenmue> джентльмены.  я считаю что этого не будет
<Linux4ever> мне кажется вконтакте давно бы прикрыли, как рассадник порнографии, если бы он был не нужен правительству
<aceler> Интересные фантазии
<Linux4ever> бесплатными плющками и завлекают
<seed22_> народ, есть вопрос по торрент-клиенту Deluge
<skai> @kban --host Linux4ever 86400 пункт 2.6 правил
<skai> а теперь честно подняли руки те, кто не знает правил и пошел проверять, за что его наказали
 * aceler поднял руку
 * skai дал кусочек сахара aceler: "молодец.так держать" :)
<shenmue> я не знаю
<skai> shenmue: сахар закончился
<skai> халявщики блин
<shenmue> =(
 * ferrer3 не знал как писать розовеньким
<skai> как сахар увидели - все тут же не знали
<seed22_> вот у меня такая ситуация: поставил на закачку торрент, но не полностью. Торрент описывает закачку двух папок, в которых находится альбом одной группы, но разных изданий. Я решил залить только более полное, и снял галочку с менее полного, то есть та папка 
<aceler> Проведи разъяснительную работу с населением
 * Snoopik желает всем доброй ночи!
<seed22_> ну и место зарезервировалось, конечно, для того файла, что не нужно.
<aceler> seed22_: а deluge так работает. Он файлики создаёт, только они нулевой длины.
<skai> seed22_: 4.2
<skai> seed22_: не зарезервиловалось.физически нет.просто отметил
<ferrer3> aceler написано, что он резервирует место, разве при резервировании могут быть нулевые файлы?
<ferrer3> всмысле размера
<aceler> Ну если ты не будешь качать, то он не будет резервировать.
<ferrer3> а в чём тогда, смысл резервирования?
<seed22_> skai Содержание: 3 объекта, всего 310,7 мб
<aceler> Кроме того, размер сегмента в торренте может быть такой, что часть данных попадёт на нескачанные файлы.
<seed22_> смысл прежде всего в том, что ни эта папка, ни ее содержимое ВООБЩЕ не должны были заливаться
<skai> seed22_: это как part файлы в мюторренте.часть блока торрента состояло из двух фаилов.и те, которые отмечены не скачивать  скчаются только на эту часть(обычно - полблока.блоки до 4метров размер)
<skai> seed22_: физически -не занято
<seed22_> skai но помечено, как занято, следовательно, использовать это место я не могу
<skai> seed22_: я могу добавить торрент на 100гб.он отметит место.и будет у меня занято 100гб.при том, что будет свободно 80, которые и были свободны
<skai> можешь
<skai> помечено не как занято.а помечено, что такой размер будет
<skai> тут очень хитро и незадокументировано
<seed22_> хм
<seed22_> так тогда, получается, если я захочу узнать, сколько у меня на диске свободного пространства, я не смогу узнать реальное положение дел?
<skai> но проверено на многих торрентах крупных, оставленных на ночь и не докачанных, ибо три 20гб торрента с оставшимся свободным 10гб и пометкой, что место отведено почему то не влезли в отведенное
<skai> seed22_: дык в делюге и смотри.или в наутилусе.он занятые этими фаилами место как физически занятое не поставит
<seed22_> skai вот я в наутилусе и взвесил ту папку
<seed22_> 310 мб
<skai> seed22_: наутилус внизу в строке состояния, если не выбрано объектов - сообщает сколько места свободного
<seed22_> ок. я сейчас посмотрю сколько он там сообщит, а потом удалю папку
<seed22_> по твоей логике не должно ничего изменгиться?
 * aceler пытается вспомнить, как называется такой механизм резервирования
<skai> не по моей
<seed22_> ну, не по твоей
<skai> по логике тех, кто писал делюгу
<aceler> ferrer3: а смысл в том, чтобы избежать фрагментации
<seed22_> я не пойму, зачем резервировать место под файлы, закачка которых запрещена
<skai> seed22_: вово.аселер верно говорит.файл резервирует виртуально место под себя подряд.но не занимает, ибо если вдруг хозяину понадобится место - оно было
<skai> цеж не венда.тут система не будет отнимать у тебя место, потому, что ей так хочется
<aceler> skai: эйслер я, если нато пошло.
<skai> aceler: нато никуда не выходило пока.так что до войны - ты аселер:)
<seed22_> я ж не против. Но я как раз для этого и отменил закачку той папки - чтобы не занимать места информацией, которая мне не нужна. Получилось как раз наоборот :(
<aceler> skai: предлагаешь мне позвать нато?
<aceler> seed22_: так оно ж не занимает место.
 * aceler имеет прямо сейчас порядка 15 гигабайт места на /mnt/disk/torrents
<aceler> И подумываю о том, чтобы сменить клаву.
<seed22_> блин. Удалил папку, перепроверил данные в торренте - опять началась закачка :(
<seed22_> а у трансмиссии такая же логика?
<skai> seed22_: ты пропустил мимо ушей часть информации
<skai> seed22_: торрент состоит из блоков информации передаваемой
<skai> обычно около метра размером
<skai> теперь ответь мне - все песни кратны 1 мегабайту данных?
<skai> нет
<skai> значит блок может состоять из двух файлов
<skai> а блок качается всегда целиком
<aceler> seed22_: другая логика у ktorrent. Он нескачиваемые файлы прячет у себя в ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/, пользователь их не видит. Но они есть.
<seed22_> я понимаю, что место резервируется для того, чтобы избежать фрагментации. Я не понимаю, зачем это место резервируется под файл, закачку которого при добавлении торрента я запретил.
<skai> seed22_: у вскех такая же логика.это логика самого протокола
<skai> seed22_: я тебе выше объяснил почему
<skai> просто такие части файлов клиенты отрабатывают по разному.ктото как кторрент прячет в конфигах.ктото как трансмиссия предоставляет право выбора и возможность добавить к таким файлам частицу .part
<skai> делюга их просто отображает
<seed22_> skai: и ты хочешь сказать, что того ненужного мне файла, который я вижу сейчас в наутилусе весом в 310 мб на самом деле нет?
 * aceler вышел из обсуждения, чтобы не начинать третий круг
<seed22_> так. Место под файлы, закачку которых я отменил, все равно резервируется. Это я понял. Но какой мне тогда смысл в целях экономии места это вообще делать - избирательно качать?
<seed22_> если этого не происходит
<skai> seed22_: в нем есть часть блока от торрента.зайди в делюгу и посмотри http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/11/0423/h_1303571514_7d8760159f.png
<skai> seed22_: видишь фразу кусков 701 (1 мб)
<skai> блоков размером 1 метр в торренте 701
<seed22_> угу
<skai> он передает только целые блоки
<skai> такой протокол
<skai> если файл состоит из 2.5 блоков - полблока в другом файле значит
<skai> и вот эти полблока и будут у тебя физически присутствовать
<skai> ибо раздавать ты тоже можешь только целые блоки
<skai> если удалишь эти файлы - физически освободишь полблока (полметра как в моем примере)
<skai> но раздавать уже не сможешь - придется докачивать эти полблока
<skai> seed22_: теперь понял почему смысл избирательно качать?
<skai> от файла весом в 10гб, от которого ты отказался - скачается максимум метр (ну 3-4 метра.блоки помоему максимумм 4 метра могут быть). даже если он покажет размер в 10гб - физически будет щанято 4 метра.вот и профт в 9996 метров
<skai> грубо говоря
<seed22_> так
<seed22_> хорошо
<seed22_> но наутилус все равно покажет размер файла 10 гб
<seed22_> так?
<seed22_> хоть в нем и присутствует только 4 метра
<seed22_> из-за резервирования места
<seed22_> я правильно понял?
<seed22_> skai:
<seed22_> вы уж простите за тугодумство
<seed22_> )
<skai> да
<skai> ты правильно понял
<skai> наконец то
<seed22_> хорошо
<seed22_> но тогда как мне получить объективную информацию о наличии свободного места на жестком диске?
<skai> посмотреть.в строке состояния в наутилусе
<seed22_> и как мною могут быть использованы те 9996 мб, что я типа "сэкономил"
<seed22_> сейчас посмотрим
<skai> смотри пример
<skai> если в папке скрытые файлы - при нажати правой кнопкой свойства - их не покажет в списке занятого
<skai> папка будет весить ноль
<skai> хоть в ней 100гб скрытого порно
<skai> но в строке состояния отражается свободнеое место правильно
<seed22_> так
<seed22_> интересно
<seed22_> проблема в том, что на фоне общего размера винта 310 мб в строке состояния не сделают разницы)
<skai> папка может показать 100500гб размер.если в ней есть симлинки на три внешних харда с твоим порно.но на этом харде в строке состояния он опять таки покажет правильное свободное мместо.наплевав на то, что у тебя там еще три харда
<skai>  в одной папке засимлинены
<seed22_> ах, ну да
<seed22_> тут есть связь с определением понятия "файл"
<seed22_> и "каталог"
<seed22_> все правильно
<seed22_> спасибо
<aceler> Разобрались? Можно уже офтопить? :)
<seed22_> )))
<skai> aceler: с богом, отче
<aceler> :)
<aceler> Есть одна тян…
<aceler> Но она в два раза моложе меня…
<skai> aceler: а если я на лоре кого нить обосру - сколько скора с меня снимут?
<aceler> От 7 до 20 в зависимости от тяжести
<skai> aceler: есть одна книг, но в ней статья написана про тян и тебя
<skai> aceler: ужжжаснак
<skai> aceler: нееее.у мну итак всего 69 осталось
<aceler> Вот я и думаю, что из этого получится.
<aceler> Не, я достаточно старый, чтобы статья мне не светила :)
<skai> угууууу..36 минимум
<skai> староват ты, братишка
<skai> для лолей
<skai> пора бы уже на женсчин западать
<aceler> Дык.
<aceler> Кто бы спорил )
<aceler> Ну вот и поговорили… :)
<skai> aceler: я те грю.в толксы заходь
<aceler> А гдеэто?
<skai> в пм я те скидывалс
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как добавить программу (в данном случае Delige) в автозапуск?
<skai> тьфу
<skai> пробел абыл добавить.и он команду принял
<aceler> ferrer3: система → параметры → запускаемые приложения
<artus> ferrer3, администрирование-автозапуск
<skai> ferrer3: с трепетом и молитвами
<artus> хотя это не наши методы) rc.local есть)
<skai> artus: aceler а чеб не в инит?
<skai> или даж deluged демон сделать
<artus> хотя, это тоже не наши методы, autostart.sh )
<aceler> skai: а в ините он может запуститься до сессии
<aceler> Ну то есть, не знапуститься, за отсутствием сессии
<skai> aceler: в хинит
<skai> вообще надо демон запускать и ве
<skai> делуга ж клиент-серверное
<ferrer3> А как узнать команду, запускающую из консоли Deluge?
<skai> демон+оболочка
<skai> ferrer3: ты не поверишь
<aceler> skai: если на компьютере один пользователь, то да.
<skai> ferrer3: но эта команда - deluge
<ferrer3> skai, но при закрытии терминала и торрент-клиент закрывается
<skai> и что?
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: deluge &
<skai> ты в автозапуск же не терминал даешь
<ferrer3> ну там же надо написать название система → параметры → запускаемые приложения
<aceler> facepalm
<skai> ferrer3: ну.так и пиши команду deluge
<aceler> Простите, вырвалось.
<skai> ferrer3: как терминал закрывает при закрытии - это дело третье
<artus> ferrer3, http://meandubuntu.ru/2009/07/bittorent-%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0/ и нефиг фигней страдать
<skai> artus: ты про goo.gl слышал?
<ferrer3> vladgobelen с вашим вариантом тоже закрывается клиен при закрытии консоли
<artus> ага, дай лутше ссыль на плагин к ff) если есть под рукой
<skai> ferrer3: те сказано забей на консоль
<skai> artus: фф?ты предал хромого?
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: А ты знаешь как сделай)) Нажми Альт+F2 и введи туда
<artus> skai, не ) просто хромой не потянет over 150 вкладок ) + 2 виртуалки на 2х гигах памяти )
<ferrer3> это понятно, а если через консоль?
<artus> вернее я офигею когда система попробует засвапитцо при условии что свап юзаетцо после того как 90% памяти заюзается
<skai> artus: хы.слабые у тя 2 гига.я в трех окнах хромого с овер60 вкладок в кажлом на своих 2гб еще и фильм смотрю и торренты качаю
<artus> skai, я ж говорю, тупо хром это хорошо, но когда мне вот так надо запустить виртуалку ... и на какую сколько памяти выделил я уже не помню, то может наступить нежданчик )
<skai> artus: у мну не наступал.при том что свап даж вырублен
<skai> када памяти нехватает - хром начинает глушить подпроцессы нежно
<artus> skai, кароче, ff у меня на сотни вкладок кушает чуть больше 300м что меня пока устраивает)
<NGE01> люди мне срочно нужен тюнер для настройки гитары
<artus> NGE01, есть beep )
<artus> NGE01, 329.627 Гц  говориш ему пищать и понеслась)
<artus> собственно ми)
<NGE01> artus: у меня слух не идеальный потому думал есть прога которая может анализировать звук с микрофона
<artus> NGE01, эм, нафиг тогда тебе настраивать гитару если ты не в состояни ушлышать правельность строя? )
<skai> NGE01: у тебя есть мкрофон за 14000 $ ?
<skai> NGE01: если нет - то на бытовом гениусе прога тож не поймет, что ыт ей сыграл
<artus> skai, хардварный тюнер баксов в 50ть обойдется) нафиг микрофон)
<skai> artus: он то хочет в микрофон играть, чтобы комп ему сказал
<NGE01> artus: у нас праздник сегодня и ничего не работает.... ((((
<skai> artus: фигню смолотил. ми - 329,6281 Гц
<artus> NGE01, sudo apt-get install beep && beep -f  329.6 -l 3000 и будет те первая открытая )
<artus> skai, где фигню ?
<skai>  artus | NGE01, 329.627 Гц
<skai> ты на 0.0011 Гц ошибся
<artus> skai, слыш ты , настройщик блин)
<skai> @kban --user Linux4ever обход бана
<artus> skai, по нику, он у него зареган)
<skai> artus: а шо?вот атк и плодим недоигроков
<skai> @mode +b Linux4ever!*@*
<skai> @mode +b *Linux4ever!*@*
<NGE01> skai: artus: спасибо....
<skai> @mode +b *Linux4ever*!*@*
<skai> @mode -b Linux4ever!*@*
<skai> @mode -b *Linux4ever!*@*
<skai> @mode +b *Linux4ever*!*@*
<xander__> Всем привет
<Ban_me_if_u_can> Привет
<ferrer3> Привет
<Ban_me_if_u_can> давно тут не был
<Ban_me_if_u_can> Посоветуйте хороший livecd дистрибутив
<Ban_me_if_u_can> отладочный
<AndreX> хм
<Ban_me_if_u_can> с кучей утилит для анализа сетей
<Ban_me_if_u_can> puppy слишком ущербен - не подходит
<Ban_me_if_u_can> даже мана нет
<Ban_me_if_u_can> лол
<Ban_me_if_u_can> слакс тоже не хочу
<UNIm95> skai забанька тут одного
<Ban_me_if_u_can> ладно не буду больше оффтопить
<skai> @mode +b *!*@188.233.*
<skai> @kick Ban_me_if_u_can
<skai> @mode +b *!*@188.233.*
<skai> @mode -b *!*@188.18.50.50*
<skai> @mode +b *!*@188.233.*
<UNIm95> черт
<xander__> за что его так? )
<UNIm95> http://bezdna.su/?id=24412
<UNIm95> seen wormik
<artus> skai, и до кучи выброси его предыдущии баны
<UNIm95> !seen wormik
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<UNIm95> это что машина времени?
<skai> @seen wormik
<ubuntuhelp> wormik was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 21 weeks, 1 day, 23 hours, 41 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <Wormik> А может у тебя просто безлимитки нет а? Все слышали у него нет безлимитки Хааа
<AndreX> )
<artus> @mode -b *!*@188.233.55.140
<UNIm95> 21 неделя это меньше полугода
<skai> я логи стер с февраля месяца
<skai> тяжелые стали
<UNIm95> skai: но ответы людей вроде с этого канала
<artus> @mode -b *!~spermonfa@*
<UNIm95> artus: skai вы кого мучаете?
<xander__> а тут народ общается?
<ferrer3> @seen ferrer3
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3 was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 21 minutes and 38 seconds ago: <ferrer3> Привет
<xander__> или толкьо вопросы спрашивает? )
<AndreX> ferrer3: запрещено юзать комманды с @ кроме @kernel --читай правила
<skai> AndreX: и @seen. это еще грин говорил
<skai> но опять таки флудить командами запрещено любыми
<AndreX> skai: а что её можно - типа как безвредная
<Neolight> привет кто-нибудь ставил ядро 2.6.38 на ubuntu 10.04 ? И как себя ведет система? Какие результаты? Хочу вот обновить.
<inkvizitor68sl> Neolight: нормально всё
<Neolight> =)
<xander__> проблем нет
<aleksei> ку
<skai> по слуаю пасхи объявляю амнистию
<skai> @devoice inkvizitor68sl novns
<aleksei> всех с наступающим )
<novns> skai, я атеист, так что давайте войс назад
<skai> novns: я мусульманин.не дам
<skai> :-Р
<novns> ок, заслужу постепенно новый
<A6y> яйца, красим яйца!! -)
<shenmue> добрый вечер господа
<shenmue> кому нибуть встречался сниффер графический?
<artus> wireshark
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: wireshark
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё таки х64 флеш тормозит
<shenmue> о как. выделил. открыл яндекс. средняя к.м. и оказался в гугле
<[v-8_jupiter]> Меня видно?
<shenmue> нет
<xander__> а меня видно?
<shenmue> и тебя то же нет
<xander__> черт, с настройками чтото видимо
<shenmue> вы скайп с ирц перепутали
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вл
<[v-8]_jupiter> В камере микрофон встроенный подключена камера по usb , в скайпе звук какойто очень глухой. Регуляторы выкрутил на всю. Bus 001 Device 004: ID 093a:2700 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<xander__> кстати, по поводу скайпа, активно его юзаю и он раза 3 в день без видимых причин виснет
<xander__> 100% загрузка процессора
<xander__> не сталкивался кто?
<NGE01> xander__: скайп виснет но не грузит проц
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ради теста даж винду ставил там звук норм. Значит не в железе дело
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а ты в венде без райверов на камеру тестил?
<artus> ))
<xander__> <NGE01>  грузит грузит
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: ну она сама подхватила
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, что за камера ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/voip/webcams/CNR-WCAM813
<[v-8]_jupiter> звук как бы работет но он как из ведра) только низкие частоты
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну народ говорит что работатеь она замечательно в принципе
 * artus юзает вытраный из какой то мобилки микрофон распаяный на миниджек, вачество замечательное, и чуствительность выше всяких похвал
<[v-8]_jupiter> видео норм работает звук глухой какойто
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: УМВР
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: даж 720p флеш на 64 битах
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, хотя про звук как из бочки народ про нее говорит что таки да )
<nikonorr> кубунту хотел попробовать а с ливсиди интернет не врубается , дсл пароль не сохраняется .
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: внешний микрофон покупать не хочется(
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, скажу по секрету , из 3310 нокии афигенный микрофон можно достать)
<artus> слышимость , в соседней комнате тапочками шаркать пополу можно и будет слашно)
<artus> *ы
<seed22_> народ, есть проблема: хочу установить на нетбук убунту с флешки, заливаю на флешку дистр с помощью "Создание загрузочного диска" , как на ubuntu.com  рассказано, но установка не идет: первое меню с выбором языка и типа действия, что я хочу сделать "попробовать" Ð
<seed22_> кто что может посоветовать?
<SergeyIT> !255 > seed22_
<SergeyIT> (10:46:18 PM) seed22_: народ, Р
<seed22_> я выходил, если кто чего писал, продублируйте, если не трудно
<Atybrc> Rfr псс пользоваться?
<SergeyIT> artus: а чего бот не работает?
<SergeyIT> !255 > seed22_
<Atybrc> Ман читал
<ubuntuhelp> seed22_, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> (10:46:18 PM) seed22_: народ, Р
<seed22_> плохо
<artus> seed22_, может спал )
<SergeyIT> artus, извини, он выходил
<seed22_> не понимаю
<seed22_> кто спал?
<SergeyIT> seed22_ я тебе кусочек твоего сообщения показал
<seed22_> по существу вопроса можете что-нибудь посоветовать?
<artus> SergeyIT, я промахнулся)
<seed22_> есть нетбук Lenovo. На нем установлена MeeGo
<SergeyIT> этого?  (10:46:18 PM) seed22_: народ, есть проблема: хочу установить РЅР° нетбук убунту СЃ флешки, заливаю РЅР° флешку дистр СЃ помощью "Создание загрузочнÐ
<artus> seed22_, причем тут MeeGo ?
<seed22_> я хочу установить туда убунту 10,10, Для этого я с помощью Создания загрузочного диска залил на флешку дистр. Загрузился с него, но после выбора языка и выбора действия "Установить убунту" дальше черного экрана с мигающим слева вверху курсором дело не идет
<artus> значит коряво залил
<artus> чем заливал?
<seed22_> стационарный комп с нее загружается и работает в режиме live cd отлично
<seed22_> загрузочную флешку делал по инструкции на ubuntu.com
<seed22_> то есть с помощью Система - администрирование - создание загрузочного диска
<seed22_> уже и флешку менял
<seed22_> без толку
<seed22_> версию убунты как раз "netbook" качал
<artus> seed22_, а на ноуте лив-сд не работает чтоль?
<seed22_> нет
<seed22_> первичная загрузка с флешкиидет
<artus> тогда фиг его знает, я унетбутином пользовался всегда , и проблем не имел
<seed22_> то есть высвечивается меню выбора языка и выбора действия - что я хочу - попробовать или установить
<seed22_> а когда я выбираю что-либо -  темный экран и только вверху слева мигает курсор
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30345
<seed22_> artus что такое унетбутин?
<artus> seed22_, unetbootin установщик дистрибутивов Linux/BSD в раздел или устройство USB
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ты ничего не забыл) ?
<seed22_> виндозный что ли
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, в смысле?
<artus> seed22_, в репах есть
<seed22_> artus а он зальет на флешку дистр и сделает ее загрузочной для того, чтобы впоследствии с нее можно было установить систему на другую машину?
<artus> да
<seed22_> признаться, у меня мало веры в это. Поскольку с этой флешки мой комп нормально грузился, это заставляет думать о том, что это у нетбука проблемы с загрузкой с юсб
<artus> возможно, поэтуму перевбирай все варианты загрузчиков
<artus> унетбутен делает его отличным от того что система
<artus> а самый коасный вариант купить такой кармашек как у инка ) и тогда проблем не будет)
<seed22_> это ты о чем?
<artus> seed22_, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/116799/
<Maxwells_Daemon> привет всем
<seed22_> так. А сейчас мы ограничились надписью Loading /casper/initdr.lz.............ready
<seed22_> и опять мигающий в бесконечность курсор
<artus> ну подожди, мож оно читает медленно
<seed22_> флешка не мигает
<Maxwells_Daemon> seed22_: что случилось?
<seed22_> Maxwells_Daemon я хочу установить туда убунту 10,10, Для этого я с помощью Создания загрузочного диска залил на флешку дистр. Загрузился с него, но после выбора языка и выбора действия "Установить убунту" дальше черного экрана с мигающим слева вверху курсором дел
<seed22_> на нетбук
<SergeyIT> seed22_, попробуй не нетбук версию или 10.04
<Maxwells_Daemon> при установке переключись в первую консоль и посмотри на каком этапе виснет.
<seed22_> ну вот что мне написало сейчас: loading /casper/vmlinuz......
<seed22_> loading /casper/initdr.lz......ready
<seed22_> и все
<seed22_> сейчас буду пробовать десктопную 10,04
<seed22_> каковой, кстати, и на десктопе пользуюсь
<seed22_> у 10,10 очень интересный установщик: если устанавливать 10,04 рядом с другой ОС, то ее установщик видит разделы с другой ФС и соответственно можно указать что и куда ставить
<Maxwells_Daemon> очень странно. попробуй перепроверить образ перед установкой.
<Maxwells_Daemon> возможно образ некорректно записан
<seed22_> а если ставить второй осью 10,10 , то ее установщик не видит вообще никаких ФС и разделов на винте
<seed22_> Maxwells_Daemon я пробовал только что на двух разных флешках двумя разными программами: стандартной "создание загрузочного диска" и Unetbootin
<[Raiden]> такая проблема не редко встречается.
<[Raiden]> обычно лечится проверкой разделов тестдиском
<[Raiden]> возможно баг в установщике, незнаю. При определенных некритичных проблемах с разбивкой
<artus> али тупо форматом ылеши )
<[Raiden]> или с не совсем стандартной разбивкой
<artus> *ф
<Maxwells_Daemon> как я посмотрела каспер это стартер для initramfs
<Maxwells_Daemon> то есть не стартует Live Fs с флешки.
<Maxwells_Daemon> то есть разбивка здесь ни при чем
<seed22_> когда происходит распаковка файлов дистра из .iso - образа на флешку, на 11-м файле существенная задержка, и файл этот касается чего-то там squashfs
<seed22_> как я понимаю, это и есть live фс
<Maxwells_Daemon> seed22_: ты абсолютно прав
<seed22_> но никаких сообщений об ошибках нет
<seed22_> сообщается, что все прошло успешно
<Maxwells_Daemon> посмотри вот похожая проблема: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/172937
<Maxwells_Daemon> на всякий случай проверь память memtest -- одна из возможных причин  - особенно если ты уже пробовал разные флешки
<artus> @kban --host "Maxwells_Daemon" 86400 сдесь же унылое болото, или тебе таки скучно?
<seed22_>  artus и зачем ты это сделал?
<artus> seed22_, за тем что этот троль достал
<seed22_> ну, мне он пока давал советы, и не самые вредные, сколько я вижу
<seed22_> 10,04 стартовала
<seed22_> :)
<[Raiden]> ну и ставь, обновишь  до 10.10
<seed22_> не буду
<seed22_> обновлять
<[Raiden]> или ничего не делай. через неделю релиз 11.04
<seed22_> всем спасибо за помощь и участие
<SergeyIT> и чего приходил спрашивается...
<SergeyIT> seed22_, сам бы мог решитьпроблему
<artus> seed22_, по ее ссылкам все проблемы решались заменой двд привода ) тебе это тоже помогло бы? )
<artus> а вообще с такой же траблой когда я распаковал такой же с виду битый SQUASHFS  оказалось что md5 на файлы внутрях не сходится, при том что в виртуалке оно загадочно работало, вобще на кривой образ тоже можно грешить
<artus> *sum
<SergeyIT> artus, Это обычно первое на что надо грешить (во всех хауту написано)
<[Raiden]> если битая рам, можжет давать разные суммы
<CleanLight> всем привет :)
<[Raiden]> Сталкивался.  На больших файлах типа изошки разные суммы получались ) Рам пришлось заменить
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, чего сломал?
<CleanLight> SergeyIT, не, я просто потрындеть зашёл :))
<CleanLight> я на форму не одного топика не сделал ещё, хотя на убунте не очень давно :))
<CleanLight> но гугл без проблем помагает
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, это же скучно
<CleanLight> SergeyIT, скучно когда всё работает как часики? :)
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, ...в бомбе замедленного действия?
<CleanLight> 	
<CleanLight> SergeyIT, не почему же :)
<CleanLight> это наверно больше относиться к фортачкам
<SergeyIT> CleanLight, к любой технике
<CleanLight> ну, я и не утверждаю, что техника и ПО могут работать вечно, да и еще без ошибок/падений :))
<CleanLight> но довольно долго может
<shenmue> Всех с Пасхой!!!
<CleanLight> shenmue, спасибо и тебя :)
<CleanLight> воскрес Иисусик =)
<aulero> воистину!
<CleanLight> aulero, хде!? показывай =))
<nikonorr> ураа, на 11.04 нашел решение торможения перетаскивания окошек )) всего-то галку надо было убрать в OpenGL Синхронизировать с VBlank )) вобще зашевелилось как живое . вот спасибо чуваку который догадался
<shenmue> ати?
<nikonorr> точно оно
<nikonorr> в настройках компиза . Зачем эта синхронизация то нужна ?
<shenmue> видюха у тебя ати?
<nikonorr> да , видюха ати
<shenmue> любопытно. на любой глюк в иксах при вопросе "ати?" всегда отвечают да. к чему бы это?
<nikonorr> потому что дров нормальных нету на ати
<[Raiden]> да в общем синхронизация не нужна. Считается что  могут возникать артефакты без неё. Но обычно их нет
<[Raiden]> У нвидии правда есть, в виде полос на видео
<nikonorr> вот без синхронизации у меня и вязкие окна начали отлично работать, а то было желеее
<nikonorr> артефакты конечно присутствуют при быстром движении, вертикальные линии не айс
<CleanLight> как врубить вертикальную синхронизацию на нвидии?
<CleanLight> запарили полосы в фильмах
<CleanLight> даже апаратное ускорение в vlc не спасает
<shenmue> не нря мне компиз. видюха справляется но когда тот же наутилус открывается дольше чем пол секунды это раздражает
<vonderer> а в этом точно компиз виноват?
<vonderer> наутилус же вроде сам по себе неспешная штука :)
<shenmue> точно компиз
<shenmue> CleanLight http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/99235/
<[Raiden]> CleanLight: в nvidia-settings и в настройках компиза, где-то в глобальных.
<[Raiden]> по идее
<shenmue> в компизе по дефолту еще куча всего не нужного включено. негатив, экранная лупа и прочее.
<[Raiden]> лупа кстати забавная штука )
<CleanLight> shenmue, спасибо большое! щас проверим на работоспособность.
<shenmue> и собтна как я понял без компиза за отрисовку иксов отвечает процессор (ну или обработку там всяких шняг). а с компизом уже видюха работает. поэтому у меня компиз на минимуме
<nikonorr> блин, удалил раздел с виндой , поделил и поставил на него кубунту, потом кубунту снес таким же образом  , осталось 2 неразмеченные области ,19 и 29 гиг. Как бы их в одну собрать?
<[Raiden]> ну ваще должен не проц отвечать. В видюхи должны быть блоки акселерации 2д, и в драйвере соотв функционал
<CleanLight> nikonorr, странно, поидеи они должны были автоматом слиться в один
<shenmue> если между ними раздел еще то только смещением раздела
<nikonorr> в том то и дело, не срослись
<nikonorr> ,да , между ними есть раздел , общий диск sda 250 гиг
<shenmue> ну а как они по твоему слипнутся должны?
<[Raiden]> что значит 2 неразмеченные
<[Raiden]> между ними создан диск
<[Raiden]> ?
<nikonorr> сейчас точно скажу, посмотрю
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну бери гпартед или платные аналоги и двигай раздел в 1 из сторон
<[Raiden]> больше никак.
<shenmue> это долго кстати. смещение разделов
<nikonorr> сверху неразмечено, вторая строка /dev/sda3 214 гиг в котором уже все остальные , в том числе еще один не размеченный
<[Raiden]> долго, но возможно...
<[Raiden]> быстрее будет перенести что там есть. И переразбить. Наверное
<shenmue> или изменить раздел dev/sda3
<shenmue> размер
<[Raiden]> можно расширить в начало сда3 , а потом от него отрезать. Хотя по времени наверное так же
<nikonorr> а виндовский диск интересно увидит эти неразмеченные разделы? может слипнутся ))
<[Raiden]> увидит, не слипнутся
<[v-8]_jupiter> А ктото поборол такую вещь как, включение хранителя экрана при просмотре flash?
<shenmue> я
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: и как?
<shenmue> ща
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну кроме отключение хранителя екрана)
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/2/7/5/5/7/5902a10f366419a2454beded919.png
<shenmue> в привате
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter в пм написал. а то на пастах нужное выделить низя
<shenmue> [Raiden] +1
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> а что случилось тогда?
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: спасибо. А потом то вообще работет скринсервер?
<shenmue> честна понятия не имею
<shenmue> надо иксы перезапустить. должно работать после этого
<shenmue> хм... должна. там опции только для режима отключения моника через  n - минут. ноль значит вообще отключить режим этот
<alexzulu> стандартно: христос воскрес.
<A6y> Убунта, с Пасхой!! :)
<CleanLight> alexzulu, а нестандартно? :)
<[Raiden]> )
<alexzulu> CleanLight, МОГУ И ПОСЛАТЬ.:)
<alexzulu> мать перемать.
<alexzulu> извините за капс.
<CleanLight> alexzulu, куда и за кем? :)
<alexzulu> CleanLight, на фантазию зрителя.:)
<CleanLight> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> предлагаю вам увлекательную игру
<inkvizitor68sl> на https://master.qs.biz стоит SSL сертификат. Он валиден. То есть браузером определяется корректно. Так вот. Ваша задача - найти информацию о владельце сертификата (в частности, почтовый ящик). Сервисный почтовый ящик @qs.biz - не
<inkvizitor68sl> считается. Именно почту владельца серта (она на другом домене).
<inkvizitor68sl> победитель получит 200 рублей на счет телефона
<inkvizitor68sl> кто первый предоставит скриншот, на котором видно ящик владельца и четко понятно, как его узнали
<inkvizitor68sl> абсолютно серьёзно.
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<XuMuK> а ето реально вапще? а то мож ето по мотивам сказки о чудо-юдо))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: должно быть реально
<XuMuK> принеси то не знаю что и тд))*
<inkvizitor68sl> его же регал кто-то )
<inkvizitor68sl> просто мне нужно понять где засвечена инфа
<alexzulu> inkvizitor68sl, 200 мало.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня 360 на QIWI ><
<inkvizitor68sl> больше 360 всё равно не смогу прямо сейчас)
<alexzulu> тогда не договоримся.:)
<inkvizitor68sl> пф... 200 рублей нахаляву не хочет хД
<alexzulu> понятие нахаляву относительно. ты посчитай стоимость работы мозга.:)
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: ну уж явно меньше 360 рублей за 15 минут =)
<alexzulu> inkvizitor68sl, если бы ты сам это сделал за 15 минут тут такое бы не предлагал.:)
<inkvizitor68sl> в яндыксе платят 250 рублей за час работы
<inkvizitor68sl> а вы
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф +)
<padavan> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<padavan> подскажите как можно скачать каталог себе на комп по ssh
<padavan> wget?
<artus> scp
<inkvizitor68sl> padavan: rsync или scp
<inkvizitor68sl> rsync лучше
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: чем
<inkvizitor68sl> rsync -avz --progress user@server:/home/user/something /home/localuser/somelocaldir
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: тем, что если коннект шмякнется - потом ненадо будет думать
<jham> такое ещё бывает? )
<inkvizitor68sl> а просто надо будет нажать стрелку вверх и ентер
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё продолжится
<XuMuK> а wget -c не катит уже?)
<XuMuK> я со страрого сервака на новый так перекачивал))*
<padavan> о, спасибо большое
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, и со стрелкой то же самое))*
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: а без --partial rsync тоже делает докачку?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl,  mycompany.com ?))*
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: по SSH
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: e-mail
<XuMuK> support@mycompany.com?))
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: каждого отдельного файла - нет
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: но там речь о каталоге
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: пруф?
<jham> ok
<XuMuK> а чо, оно?))
<inkvizitor68sl> я не знаю что там могло засветиться
<XuMuK> ща васю кину))
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем игра продолжается
<padavan> чето ошибку выдает rsynv -avz login@host:/dir2 /home/dir1
<padavan> Так вот ругается что нет каталога dir2 на сервере, но ведь он там есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> padavan: dir2 в корне? либо ты извращенец.. ) либо бросай сидеть под рутом
<XuMuK> padavan, ls /home сделай
<padavan> вот так вот ругается receiving file list ... rsync: link_stat "/dir2" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<inkvizitor68sl> откуда у тебя возьмется "/dir2" ?
<XuMuK> padavan, а ты чо делаешь то ващще? ты случайно таким извращщенным способом не клонируешь?))*
<inkvizitor68sl> padavan: какой именно каталог ты копируешь?
 * XuMuK курит
 * [Raiden] стукнул Химика книжкой Алена Кара
 * shenmue стукнул Raidenа видеокасетой
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ай)
<padavan> а не все получилось
<padavan> надо было слеш убрать
<[Raiden]> )
<padavan> а закачать папку на сервер тоже можно с помощью rsync
<padavan> ?
<alexzulu|2> padavan, можно
<alexzulu|2> можно целое дерево папок закинуть.
<XuMuK> Христос Воскрес, люди!)
<XuMuK> у вас то ещё пару часов назад, а вот у мну тока что))*
<shenmue> и тебя с пасхой
<inkvizitor68sl> так что насчет почти халявных 360 рублей)?
<XuMuK> видать не надо никому)
<inkvizitor68sl> пфэ
<inkvizitor68sl> пфффф
<inkvizitor68sl> фрррр!
<XuMuK> ладно, я баиньки...
<XuMuK> всем пока
<artus> ну вот почему вайн не умеет напрямую с дисками работать
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<shenmue> с какими?
<artus> врубил через тулзу для контроллера на флешке пас, зашибись, секурно, вот только отктыть диск можно только из под офтопива в виртуалке )
<shenmue> аа... все допер =)
<artus> а так было б просто замечательно пассы хранить на ней )
<shenmue> снова не допер
<artus> я к тому тчо под вайном fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 4d004 ))
<shenmue> откапал статейку как в вайне юсб подключать. если головастый то может и с хардами разберешся
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: всему тебя учить надо
<artus> ну у меня usb
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а есть решение ?
<shenmue> правда сам не тестил. вскоре проверю на прошивке мобилы
<shenmue> скинуть? ссылки нет зато текст храню
<artus> давай
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: трукрипт тебе на что?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну это само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а чего тогда?
<shenmue> а не... сыль оставил http://www.ubuntu.sumy.ua/2011/02/wine-usb-linux-powercom.html?showComment=1303349661679#c4615921587532150891
<artus> вай, еще и мониторилка для моего упса )
<inkvizitor68sl> всё ннафиг
<inkvizitor68sl> надо откатываться на убунту 1010
<inkvizitor68sl> там и батарейка дольше работает
<artus> хе
<artus> човсем лажа?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> медленная совсем
<inkvizitor68sl> ну для моего конфига
<shenmue> а ты на бетке?
<artus> shenmue, не, такая фишка не прокатит
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: угу. на бетке. с core i3, SSD диском, 6ю гигами оперативной памяти и одним из последних интелов, аппаратно поддерживающих hd1080
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё это - ноут
<inkvizitor68sl> завидуйте ;Р
<artus> лана, прийдетцо перешивать флеш под обычную
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl	негодяй =(
<jham> нафиг такой ноут
<shenmue> у меня на слабом компе быстрее всех 10.04
<jham> x41t c ssd для ноута - норм.. и стоит копейки.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ocz vertex 2 на 90 гб )
<jham> главное чтоб батарея часов 6 держала
<inkvizitor68sl> 8-10 =)
<jham> хм )
<inkvizitor68sl> и могу купить усиленную, будет около 15-18
<inkvizitor68sl> но блютус я отпилил, да.
<jham> это что за машина?
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо нафиг ненужен
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: asus u35jc проапгрейженный
<jham> не знаю такого
<jham> asus для меня был всегда consumer crap
<jham> надо пересмотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: асус сейчас стал даже лучше сони
<inkvizitor68sl> jham: крышка - алюминий, снизу - алюминий обшитый мягким пластиком.
<jham> в германии такого имиджа asus (пока) не имеет
<inkvizitor68sl> тонкий, легкий)
<jham> тут сейчас в моде dell, hp и конечно lenovo/ibm
<inkvizitor68sl> внутри мягкий приятный пластик)
<inkvizitor68sl> только клавиатура добивает
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl так вот ты куда рекламным агентом устроился
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: нет, я в яндекс устроился
<inkvizitor68sl> яндекс - лучший поисковик, лучшая почта, лучший жаббер. Самый клевый офис в москве. Самые крутые админы.
<shenmue> хы.. а я чуть было в мелкософт не попал
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-24
<inkvizitor68sl> лана, про поиск и почту можно вычеркнуть)
<inkvizitor68sl> они унылы
<shenmue> хотя в яндексе тож бывал по работе
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот остальное правда
<shenmue> жаббер?
<inkvizitor68sl> ye ls
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего так удивленно?
<shenmue> а я не знал просто
<inkvizitor68sl> почтовый акк == жаббер акк
<inkvizitor68sl> + жабберы для доменов
<[Raiden]> Моя сестра умудряется искать эффективно яндексом
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а сервисы есть кие нить у янтекса то?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну оффлайн поиск у них нормальный
<[Raiden]> А у меня что-то не особо выходит, после гугла
<shenmue> у меня этих аккаунтов.... на гмаиле, в контакте, у провайдера, на жаббер.ру и еще штук писять
<jham> google > yandex
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://www.yandex.ru/all
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да я про жабру
<shenmue> я их уважаю за репозитории и за ya.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а, не
<artus> вобщемс как у гугля
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: зато нет проблем с чужими транспортами
<inkvizitor68sl> и серверами
<inkvizitor68sl> и авторизацией
<inkvizitor68sl> юзеру на gtalk нельзя отправить сообщение из обычного xmpp акка, пока он тебя не авторизует
<artus> а домен как прикручивать?
<shenmue> вот раскудахтался то =)
<inkvizitor68sl> это крутой антиспам, но совесть то надо иметь, все же.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: /pdd
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: http://pdd.yandex.ru/help/section8/ то есть так
<artus> http://yandex.ru/pdd 404
<artus> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: прошку ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и root@artus.pro ) ?
<artus> )))
<artus> ыы
<shenmue> что б такое бы из киберпанка посмотреть ?
<shenmue> http://newsru.com/world/23apr2011/spam.html ◯_◯
<Mannimarco> íåäàâíî ïîñòàâèë ubuntu 10.10, êàê ïîäêëþ÷èòü åå ê èíòåðíåòó?
<ubuntuhelp> Mannimarco! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Amblnb> У них там самые строгие законы, они защищают спамеров ))
<shenmue> довели человека ...
<shenmue> отправьте смс... бла бла бла...
<[s]pam> здравствуйте, товарищи)
<shenmue> спам довел человека?
<[s]pam> я счастливый обладатель ubuntu 9.04, и у меня возникла необходимость поднастроить наутилус
<[s]pam> настройка заключается в следующем, предположим, я через меню "переход" открыл папку музыка, потом ее свернул. Потом еще раз щелкнул Переход => Музыка, открывается еще один экземпляр наутилуса
<[s]pam> а хотелось бы, чтобы разворачивался первый
<[s]pam> это реально?
<shenmue> может где нибуть есть в gconf
<[s]pam> до меня такие мысли в голову никому не приходили?
<shenmue> ну например в vlc есть опция. открывать в той же проге или в новой
<[s]pam> ну вотя тоже думаю, что ничего сверхестественного я не прошу
<[s]pam> вот я*
<shenmue> а в меню переход скорее команды на запуск наутилуса с определенной папкой. и ес-но что открывается новое окно
<Amblnb> Гдето было открывать каждый раз в новом окне, может есть функция открывать только в одном
<Amblnb> Но сам адрес папки небудет играть роли
<[s]pam> просто я поставил на нетбук, он не особо новый и хотелось бы во-первых память сохранить, во-вторых банально мало места на экране
<Amblnb> Поставь крусадер
<shenmue> я как раз запостил первую запись вблоге как уменьшить все в гноме
<Amblnb> Или чё попроще
<[s]pam> можно ссыль на блог?)
<shenmue> в пм кинул
<shenmue> там в конце скрин глянь. разница какая получилось в размерах
<[s]pam> спсибо, посмотрю)
<shenmue> Включить классическое поведение Nautilus (все окна — обозреватели) вот какой то ключик. что значит не понятно
<[s]pam> да, разница колоссальная, как раз что надо)
<[s]pam> спасибо еще раз)
<shenmue> там в принципе еще полно хитропопых способов все уменьшить... ну это уже кажду прогу отдельно + пару апплетов
<[s]pam> я иногда спаюсь псевдоразрешением, но это не панацея
<shenmue> а размер экрана какой? 1024 на 600?
<ferrer3> Доброго утра всем.
<ferrer3> Вопрос такой, для Андройда есть специальные исполняемые файлы .apk, а можно ли их на Линуксе запустить?
<skai> lf
<skai> да
<ferrer3> Как переместить папку в хоме? Пишет отказано в доступе (
<ferrer3> gksu .... &
<ferrer3> а нет, не пишет, это писало если просто в файловую систему перетащить
<shenmue> я лично ничего не понял
<ferrer3> если в кратце, мне нужно перенести папку в место, где нужен рут, какие мои действия?
<mva> sudo -i
<mva> cp /path/to/.chrome /path/to/copy
<shenmue> самое простое sudo nautilus
<mva> это для тебя простое
<mva> а для системы - куча отожранной памяти
<AndreX> sudo mc
<qwe_> хай
<qwe_> у всех подлагивает воспроизведение звука ???
<qwe_> как бы четверть секунды хлоп и вылетает
<shenmue> нет
<ferrer3> Можно как-то в стандартном видео проигрывателе поставить изменение звука на колёсико мышки?
<shenmue> в тотеме и так такое
<shenmue> наведи на звук и крути
<ferrer3> а чтобы без наведения? (
<ferrer3> я просто в настройках не нашёл переназначения клавиш
<shenmue> тогда не знаю. у меня тотема нет уже. сношу сразу
<ferrer3> а какой видеоплеер посоветуешь*
<ferrer3> ?
<shenmue> vlc либо mplayer
<ferrer3> Пожалуй, VLC будет получше )
<ferrer3> vladimir@ubuntu:~$ cd /media
<ferrer3> vladimir@ubuntu:/media$ ls
<ferrer3> Big disk  Big disk_  floppy  floppy0
<ferrer3> vladimir@ubuntu:/media$ cd /Big\040disk
<ferrer3> bash: cd: /Big040disk: Нет такого файла или каталога
<ferrer3> как перейти в директорию Big disk с пробелом?
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ferrer3> извините, учту.
<ferrer3> Вопрос как в консоли перейти к папке "Big disk" с пробелом?
<ferrer3> cd /Big\040disk - не работает
<shenmue> бэкслэш перед пробелом
<ferrer3> cd /Big\ disk тоже не работает, пишет, что cd: /Big disk Нет такого каталога, хотя он есть
<shenmue> cd Bi и тут жмем таб
<ferrer3> Благодарю, разобрался.
<ferrer3> Поскажите, почему-то ВЛЦ автоматически не открывает видео файлы двойным кликом через графический интерфейс, хотя через меню плеера видео открывается.
<shenmue> а что открывается при двойном клике?
<ferrer3> даже через правый клик по видео файлу и открыть в ВЛЦ не открывается
<ferrer3> ну мп3 например автоматически играется по двойному клику (открывается дедбиф)
<lavro> необходимо указать в свойствах данного типа файла (например .avi) c gjvjom. rfrb[ ghbkj;tybq jnrhsdfnm
<lavro> с помощью какого приложения открывать
<lavro> т.е. в проводнике правая клавиша свойства и в закладке выбираем приложение
<ferrer3> ну я искал в настройках плеера - ассоциировать плеер со всеми видео расширениями.. не нашёл (
<lavro> можно и так
<ferrer3> в проводнике правая кнопка на файле - открыть другой программой - влц - использовать для всех по умолчанию... нечего не ассоциирует и не открывает (
<ferrer3> а непосредственно через выпадающее меню (открыть файл) в плеера открывает - странно
<ferrer3> странно заработало
<shenmue> незачто
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<shenmue> а либра оффис на qt?
<skai> shenmue: я ща тебе в глаз плюну
<shenmue> хам
 * SergeyIT ставит новое ядро
<smile> привет, кто нибудь настраивал proftpd?
<smile> запускается без ошибок... но когда захожу на него через браузер вбиваю логин и пароль, он их принимает всё ок, но в браузере тупо белый экран О_о что через мозилу что через оперу, проверил права на /home/ftp папку у пользователя есть в качестве владельца.... что Ð
<RStyler> всем привет подскажите чем можно сделать слайд шоу с эффектами перехода + звук
<RStyler> все кажется нашел всем спасибо
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<SergeyIT> q
<Aliso4kaaa> Народ почему у меня в играх персонажей не видно ? =( как это можно исправить?
<Aliso4kaaa> :'(
<Aliso4kaaa> тень вижу а остольное нет
<inkvizitor68sl> в каких ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa:
<inkvizitor68sl> а ладно, одичн черт архангельск
<inkvizitor68sl> !winehq | Aliso4kaaa
<ubuntuhelp> Aliso4kaaa: Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<inkvizitor68sl> !appdb | Aliso4kaaa
<ubuntuhelp> Aliso4kaaa: Информация о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<inkvizitor68sl> !no appdb is <reply>  Информация о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно         │ jpds
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !no appdb is <reply>  Информацию о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<Aliso4kaaa> я уже устоновиа wint
<inkvizitor68sl> !no appdb is <reply>  Информацию о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp: э
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: лазить до просветления по обоим сайтам
<Aliso4kaaa>  я уже устоновиа wine..ну просто другие игры то нормально раотают =(
<Aliso4kaaa> inkvizitor68sl:  а сайт то англиский..
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<Aliso4kaaa> а я с ним не дружу почти
<inkvizitor68sl> ну рано или поздно всё равно придется - самое время начать ;)
<nikonorr> убунта и мак без английского не работают ))
<Aliso4kaaa> выходит зря такую красоту мне поставили =(
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: не зря
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: перестанешь играть
<inkvizitor68sl> займешься системным администрированием
<inkvizitor68sl> станешь зарабатывать деньги человеческие
<nikonorr> будешь компилировать
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем7
<gaga_rin> отрастишь бороду и свитер
<Aliso4kaaa> Я не играю. у меня брат мозг выносит.. =)
<inkvizitor68sl> бебебе. почему у меня бороды и свитера то нету ?
<Aliso4kaaa> значит убунту как ос для игр не подходит?
<gaga_rin> ты не Ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: поставь ты ему отдельно винду
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: и пусть играется
<inkvizitor68sl> и инет отключи в ней
<inkvizitor68sl> намертво
<nikonorr> в другой комнате
<inkvizitor68sl> выруби сетевой стек
<nikonorr> поставь винду, и не заходи туда
<inkvizitor68sl> захочет в имнет - пусть идет в убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> через пару месяцев отучится от пагубной привычки
 * inkvizitor68sl , правда, очень долго пытался оттащить себя от Regnum Online, почти нативного в убунте. Решилось только тем, что игрушку обновили и мои железки её уже не тянут
<Aliso4kaaa> а через виртуал бокс можно запуустить ее?
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: кого "её" ?
<Aliso4kaaa> игру =)
<inkvizitor68sl> какую ?
<inkvizitor68sl> телепаты в отпуске
<Aliso4kaaa> Я хз. Она оконая. Пиратия Онлайн какаето
<nikonorr> я вот вчера совсем убрал виндовс, сначала был первой системой, потом второй, теперь его нет . Не знаю радоваться или плакать
<inkvizitor68sl> direct3d или opengpl ?
<Aliso4kaaa> непонятно =(
<inkvizitor68sl> nikonorr: я уже 5 лет на своих машинках не держу винду, только в виртуалках
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> радуюсь
<Aliso4kaaa> :)я месец назад поставила. и ничего не понемаю в ней!.
<Aliso4kaaa> вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут "в ней" ?
<Amblnb> а русский врубать пробовала? )))
<nikonorr> да я заметил что не загружал его уже давно, вчера вспомнил , а там все просрочено, антивирус просит продлить, не стал париться
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас вот такого тупого вопроса вообще не стоит - direct3d или opengl
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что у нас все игры бегают под opengl
<inkvizitor68sl> и прекрасно, кстати, бегают
<RStyler> ну почему тупого ???
<Amblnb> если железо позволяет
<Aliso4kaaa> я так понемаю это разришение видео?
<RStyler> wine поддерживает импорт d3d
<RStyler> библиотек
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле "если" ? оО я на intel hd играю во всё, что запускается под линупсом
<nikonorr> я в AssaultCube режусь когда чтото похожее на винду хочется )) и вот Angry Birds запустил из под вайна и хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничего не тормозить
<RStyler> так что ничего тупого нет
<Amblnb> inkvizitor68sl: ну так оно позволяет вот и играеш )
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<inkvizitor68sl> надо бросать, да
<Aliso4kaaa> Игрулька то запускаеться только вот персов не видно вообше только тень. может дероикс поставить?
<RStyler> ну у меня например под D3D Mafia идет очень хорошо ну и другие и надо заметить очень здорово идет
<nikonorr> а игра называется Тень отца Гамлета может быть
<Aliso4kaaa> врятли
<inkvizitor68sl> а если серьёзно, то должна завестись
<Aliso4kaaa> значит апнут его? дероикс тоесть
 * inkvizitor68sl посмотрел на http://piratia.mail.ru/media.php?item=14877&u= и задумался о запуске пиратии
<Aliso4kaaa> блин я канечно понемаю что весело. мне то что делать =)
<Aliso4kaaa> :'(
<RStyler> в чем у тебя вообще проблема ???
<RStyler> я зашел чуть позже твоего вопроса
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: поставь под вбоксом direct3d драйвера и пробуй запустить
<Aliso4kaaa> игра запускаеться, персь создаеться а его не видно. только тень
<nikonorr> winetricks
<RStyler> как запускаешь игру???
<Aliso4kaaa> через ехе
<RStyler> блин xthtp цшту ???
<RStyler> блин через Wine &&&
<RStyler> ???
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<RStyler> ща мин
<Aliso4kaaa> Да
<Aliso4kaaa> inkvizitor68sl как это сделать.
<inkvizitor68sl> Aliso4kaaa: а при чем тут енот ?
<Aliso4kaaa> Брат. Енот
<Aliso4kaaa> Один комп на двоих
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?aq=0&oq=virtualbox+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=virtualbox+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<inkvizitor68sl> ах, ясно.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: фас!
<Aliso4kaaa> эм... че это ты кинул
<RStyler> фобщем смотри
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че?
<RStyler> если ты новичок ставь Winetricks
<RStyler> ща
<RStyler> Для установки Winetricks нужно запустить это в Терминале:
<RStyler> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks -O winetricks
<RStyler> chmod +x winetricks
<RStyler> А для запуска это:
<RStyler> sh winetricks
<Aliso4kaaa> :-DО все. я пошлп стукнусь
<RStyler> а дельше разберешься посвишь d3d такие какие надо хоть 11
<RStyler> и вперед
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: про girls in the internet
<RStyler> можно без него конечно, но надо будет поработать головой и ручками
<skai> @kban --user Aliso4kaaa 86400 1.1 2.6 и учи русский язык. потом читай правила
<inkvizitor68sl> не тот фас
<RStyler> так что для начала тебе подойдет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: для начала мы за искажение русского языка накажем
<RStyler> удачи
<skai> ибо нефиг тут портить статистику грамотности канала
<inkvizitor68sl> эм..
<inkvizitor68sl> меня тогда тоже бань хД
<skai> @kban --user inkvizitor68sl 3600 так?
<skai> или по старинке через мод +
<skai> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban  --host inkvizitor68sl 14400 до вечера всем
<RStyler> >Aliso4kaaa< так что пробуй и играй под d3d в свои любимые игры. Linux рулит поверь на слово, и если тебе говорят что что-то не идет - это ерунда  ;)
<AndreX> ) нету его
<nikonorr> камеру купил LogitechC310HD . заработала без всяких танцев, ну чем не мак.
<RStyler> не mac многим :)))
<shenmue> красиво ушел
<ferrer3> ничего красивого )
<skai> ferrer3: ты так не можешь
<NGE01> только что узнал что в ё-мобиле установлен линукс..... теперь я ещё больше хочу заполучить эту игрушку себе))))
<shenmue> могу продать
<Amblnb> RStyler: А ты всё пишеш как будто под баном она прочтёт )
<shenmue> за мильон мильонов
<RStyler> :))) ладно всем пока и со Светлой Пасхой
<ferrer3> И что там конкретно будет на Линуксе? Система торможения?
<NGE01> ferrer3: похоже всё
<shenmue> бортовой компутер
<shenmue> со спич диспетчером наверника и голосовым заводом матора
<shenmue> о*
<NGE01> насчёт завода голосом сомневаюсь, но судя по презинтации машина будет заводиться с после ввода кода
<Amblnb> Хром уже распознаёт голос, так что осталось его туда установить ))
<shenmue> и сгинёт через год
<shenmue> сгниёт*
<NGE01> shenmue: в этом я сильно сомневаюсь судя по составу матерьялов
<shenmue> ну конечно. парочку для демонстраций попилять а остальное будет как всегда.
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как в терминале вернуться в командную строку? Набрал какую-то штуку, теперь выйти не могу.
<NGE01> cntr+c
<ferrer3> Чтобы не открывать новую консоль.
<NGE01> ctrl+c
<ferrer3> блин, я ctrl-c на копировать переназначил (
<AndreX> мдя
<NGE01> в консоли копировать ctrl+shift+c
<ferrer3> да знаю, переделаю обратно...
<ferrer3> ну вот ctrl-c тогда по умолчанию что делает?
<ferrer3> а всё
<NGE01> прервать действие
<ferrer3> спс, разобрался
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell ferrer3 about google
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3, please see my private message
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<ferrer3> ввёл du -sh vladimir - всё система напрочь умерла (
<mva> ferrer3: а у тебя там не ntfs, часом?
<Deck`> можно ли сделать второй монитор вторым виртуальным рабочим столом, а не продолжением первого?
<ferrer3> подскажите как прервать пингование узла с помощью команды пинг - в винде это делает комбинация клавиш ctrl-break
<ferrer3> в принципе ctrl-c работает, а есть ещё способы?
<seed22_> у меня вошло в привычку указывать число пакетов
<seed22_> например -с 4
<ferrer3> я просто имею привычку постоянно пинговать ресурс с целью проверки есть ли интернет (
<ferrer3> а команду трассировки не подскажите?
<seed22_> ))
<seed22_> гугл
<ferrer3> tracepath www.google.com не трассирует дальше какого-то адреса провайдера
<skai> traceroute
<ferrer3> нашёл, она почему-то по умолчанию не установлена в отличие от первой
<ferrer3> скажите, а можно как-то сделать для консоли, чтобы при открытии она была того размера, который нужен мне...?
<skai> можно
<skai> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libastral/
<skai> качай либу
<skai> патчи терминал
<skai> и он всегда будет знать, то тебе нужно
<Neuroznanie> хью
<DLobanov> Операторы есть?
<Neuroznanie> нах?
<AndreX> какие
<SergeyIT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<skai> @kban --user Neuroznanie 7200 правила итай
<DLobanov> Как получить права оператора на свой канал?
<DLobanov> :)
<SergeyIT> DLobanov, гугель, не?
<DLobanov> Не помог
<DLobanov> Я его спрашивал
<AndreX>  /msg ChanServ OP #chan nick
<DLobanov> Говорит после создания я сразу получаю оператора
<DLobanov> Ща попробую
<AndreX> !freenode | DLobanov
<ubuntuhelp> DLobanov: freenode — IRC-сеть, к которой Вы в данный момент подключены. См. FAQ на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<DLobanov> FAQ не помог еще предложения?
<AndreX> яж тебе дал команду
<DLobanov> не рботает
<AndreX> чё за канал?
<AndreX> должна работать
<DLobanov> kubuntu-ru
<DLobanov> Я user и все
<AndreX>  /msg ChanServ op #kubuntu-ru DLobanov
<DLobanov> Так и писал
<AndreX> хы тебя в ацес лите нет
<DLobanov> Ладно потом ща надо в город идти
<DLobanov> Всем спасибо
<AndreX> короче это офтоп топай на #freenode
<vinilzen> добрый
<vinilzen> есть кто ?
<NGE01> vinilzen: что сломал
<AndreX> vinilzen: нет все злые ))
<qoophi> priv, kod ili tam port kakoy shtob otobrazil kirillis
<AndreX> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vinilzen> ставлю на ноут , а мне граб выдает no such partition
<vinilzen> c лайвсиди я так понимаю надо както настроить этот граб ?
<vinilzen> NGE01: и я впервые ставлю ubuntu )
<AndreX> !grub2 > vinilzen
<ubuntuhelp> vinilzen, please see my private message
<NGE01> vinilzen: там ничего сложного просто читай что от тебя хотят если что не понимаешь просто кликай дальше
<NGE01> NGE01: или точнее сказать "Вперёд"
<vinilzen> я там с дисками намутил. много раз пробывал их туда сюда пергонять,  норм если sda1 - это мой D, sda2 C(windows), sda3,4,5 - ubuntu
<vinilzen> винда у меня тоже уже без признаков жизни
<AndreX> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=95
<vinilzen> еще и левый клик мышки умирает, както меня нерадостно встречает *никс
<User999[web]> Hi
<AiMod> всем хай:)
<AiMod> из-за чего может происходить зависание при установке ubuntu?
<vinilzen> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda
<FreeMan> Привет всем! Помогите плиз прописать этот сервак в проге ИРК. Какие параметры?
<AiMod> меня видно?)
<vinilzen> AiMod: да
<AndreX> FreeMan: там список уже готовых должен быть
<vinilzen> обьясните почему вместо (hd0,1) (hd0,2) (hd1.1) (hd2,1)  получаю (hd0) (hd0, msdos7) (hd0, msdos6) (hd0, msdos5) ...
<vinilzen> set root
<vinilzen> проходит
<vinilzen> root ничего не печатает
<FreeMan_> Аха, все, прописал.
<FreeMan_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<FreeMan_> Подскажите плиз, как ник сменить.... Я просто первый раз ИРКу юзаю
<AndreX>  /nick nick
<FreeMan_> Может кто расскажет, что здесь и как
<AndreX> FreeMan: правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" по сервисам в #freenode
<AndreX> или /msg chansev help /msg nickserv help /help
<FreeMan> Спасибо, Андрекс
<AndreX> !pm FreeMan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pm FreeMan'
<AndreX> !pm | FreeMan
<ubuntuhelp> FreeMan: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<sharikoff> Напугал?
<AndreX> sharikoff: я нечяянно ))
<AiMod> как подключить интернет на 10.10 через MAC-адрес?:-/
<AiMod> посредством интерфейса
<inkvizitor68sl> re all
<AndreX> inkvizitor68sl: q )
<ferrer3> Нашёл хороший плеер foonix, но у него интерфейс топорный, зато во отличие от DeadBeef читает m3u :(
<sharikoff> И
<ferrer3> Как назначить изменение уровня звука на колёсико мыши? Ни та, ни та программы не реагируют на колёсико, хотя умеют настраивать кнопки.
<bouzilla> Íå çíàþ.
<ubuntuhelp> bouzilla! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как обновить дедбиф до беты. Есть архив какой-то а как запустить, я не знаю http://goo.gl/Wva4f
<ferrer3> Тут последняя бета, http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/ а как поставить ума не приложу
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: https://launchpad.net/~alexey-smirnov/+archive/deadbeef
<ferrer3> inkvizitor68sl я так понял это бета, а ппа расчитана только на стабильную версию 0.4.4, которая у меня стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> usu
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тогда cat INSTALL из архива
<vinilzen> народ подскажите плиз, ставлю убунту1010 после устанвки перезагрузки запускается без гнома после апдейта погас экран
<vinilzen> apt-get update - отработал нагрузил там всякого, потом apt-get install gnome - умер сразу все черное
<ferrer3> inkvizitor68sl нужно прописать cat install [имя архива] ?? Регистр в команде интсалл важен?
<AndreX> ferrer3: нужно сначала архив распаковать )
<ferrer3> я его распаковал, что дальше? имя папки указывать? или имя архива?
<AndreX> а потом зайти в папку куда распаковал и открыть файл INSTALL
<ferrer3> AndreX насколько я вижу файла INSTALL в папке нету
<AndreX> readme
<AndreX> ferrer3: стоп чё у тя там за архив
<ferrer3> ридми тоже нету в архиву (
<ferrer3> архив с дедбифом, бета 5.0
<AndreX> тарбол дебка
<ferrer3> deb файла нету
<AndreX> ferrer3: название архива какое
<ferrer3>  deadbeef-0.5.0-beta1-static.tar.bz2
<AndreX> хм
<ferrer3> ls
<vinilzen> подскажите плиз, почему у меня экран тухнет
<vinilzen> гном не стал , пробую lxde
<vinilzen> как только пауза так сразу тухнет экран
<vinilzen> и не включаеться без перезагрузки
<AndreX> ferrer3: ./deadbeef
<AndreX> запусти из папки куда распаковал
<vinilzen> help
<doc24> Христос Воскрес - привет всем
<doc24> слушайте - - как добавить места к Убунту - а то мало ей все))
<alexandr> всем вечер!
<doc24> и вам
<alexandr> подскажите как и где можно узнать какая стоит у меня звуковая карта?
<alexandr> просто звук трещит когда кто то поёт
<AndreX> alexandr: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<zevs> всем доброго времечки
<zevs> подскажите кто нибудь хороший тонкий клиент (в смысле аппаратную часть)
<alexandr> AndreX а если треск стоит когда поют что сделать?
<zevs> Citrix например, что ниюудб на базе него
<AndreX> alexandr: алсу ковырять или звуковуху менять
<alexandr> алса михер как надо настраивать?
<doc24> у меня системный диск 5, с чем -то гигов - как можно добавить места - причем на винте 200 гигов и там еще Винда стоит)
<doc24> или придется ставить Убунту по новому?
<Snoopik> Добрый ночер)
<doc24> и вам доброй
<doc24> так как места дать системе больше?)
<doc24> Надо увеличить ей места -
<Snoopik> Хороший вопрос, мне б тоже не мешало. 40гб маловато что то уже =/
<AndreX> doc24: с live cd грузись и gparted ом меняй пазмеры
<AndreX> *размеры
<doc24> аха - попробую  - спасибо
<Snoopik> Во! Вопрос по live cd. Есть флешка 8гб, на ней лайв убунты, отфармотирована поз главный загрузочный раздел, но при загрузке отказывается загружать систему
<Nor8> AndreX: Кернел паник будет скорее всего
<AndreX> может кстати
<alexandr> C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device а как настроить эту карту на убунту хотя бы драйвер
<doc24> поищи на сайте производителя - может есть драйвера
<AndreX> doc24: лучше конечно скопровать все данные и переставить
<doc24> хорошо - а как данные скопировать? всмысле настройки можно скопировать и перенести потом чем нибудь?
<AndreX> doc24: а то может ещё и данные на дисках повредяться
<doc24> в общем там данных особо и нету-  можно сносить Убунту мою смело  - вопрос как ее гравмотно снести и установить в новый раздел  (а лучше скопировать настройки как нибудь еще)
<Snoopik> если будешь с лайва грузиться про fstab не забудь, что бы диск примонтировало
<Nor8> doc24: Под рут выдел гигов 8-9, тебе хватит за глаза и за уши
<doc24> походу надо о дисках почитать еще - как Убунта с ними работает - а то ничего не знаю.
<[Raiden]> doc24: можно отресайзить разделы. от какого-то отрезать, какому-то добавить. Тем же гпартед. Без потери инфы
<Snoopik> фс - это первое, что желательно досконально изучить, будет очень полезно)
<[Raiden]> только, возможно придется править потом фстаб и восстанавливать груб
<Snoopik> фстаб нужно заного прописывать созданные разделы, иначе не будут смонтированы
<doc24> в общем освободил раздел 25 гигов - есть еще свободный 5 гигов - можно объединить и туда ставить заново (есть Убунту студио 10.10)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кернел паник не будет?
<[Raiden]> ну или сохраняй /home и переставляй куда надо
<[Raiden]> Nor8: может и будет.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я разок делал, у меня был))
<[Raiden]> если ууид сменятся и ничего не делать
<[Raiden]> кернел панек это не фатально )
<[Raiden]> ик*
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере вызванный тем что рут фс не найдена
<Snoopik> ууид в фстаб прописывал?
<Snoopik> если нет то будет
<Snoopik> Нужно подключить созданные разделы иначе они не будут монтироваться при загрузке
<[s]pam> доброго времени суток, господа
<Snoopik> Доброго
<[s]pam> из-за чего при ззапусе програмы могут ребутаться иксы?
<[Raiden]> Есть кто живой из опов?
<[s]pam> ubuntu 9.04
<Snoopik> Проблема, не ставиться пакет из за зависимости python2.5-gtk2. Не могу найти этот пакет в репах. Нид хэлп
<doc24> вопрос - как снести старую Убунту?) Просто из-под новой удалить?
<[s]pam> Snoopik, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/hardy/python-gtk2
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не читал нигде, чем лучше гном 3-ий? Быстрее, умнее, чем он хорош?
<DLobanov> Удалить и граб почистить
<[Raiden]> Да в общем нет, не читал. Есть gnome3.org там есть видео
<[s]pam> почему могут ребутаться иксы?
<[Raiden]> если не можете посмотреть сами
<Snoopik> [s]pam, благодарю!
<[Raiden]> какая там команда на список опов у бота?
<AndreX> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<skai> вот че вы меня разбудили?
<doc24> )))
<AndreX> skai извини
<alexandr> C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device не могу найти драйвер ни насайте производителя ни где,подскажите где найти его для убунту
<doc24> если я установлю на другой диск другую Убунту -  я смогу стереть из-под нее старую Убунту?
<[Raiden]> да
<doc24> Тогда я просто сейчас ставлю новую Убунту и Винда у меня после удаления старой тоже должна работать)
<alexandr> а если удалить алсумиксер?
<alexandr> и поставить пулсе аудио
<doc24> а что такое Алсумиксер?)
<doc24> Спасибо Всем - пошле делать загрузочник))
<doc24> пошел*
<alexandr> кто мне посоветует что сделать со звуковой картой,звук совсем трещит :(
<[Raiden]> узнай модель, погугли
<[Raiden]> если нету ничего - напиши на форум
<Snoopik> Есть ли возможность сделать образ диска для лайв usb из файлов. Подскажите как?
<[Raiden]> наверное с помощью mkisofs
<Snoopik> Пойду курить маны по теме =/ спасибо)
<san4o> Snoopik: сделать исо образ файлов и создать загрузочный диск с системой разные вещи ...
<alexandr> C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device не могу драйвер найти для убунту,гуглил не помогает не могу найти его
<nikonorr> как все внезапно то. Обрусел Banshee . Долго же он пыжился
<Snoopik> an4o, мне нужно создать iso образ из файлов, что бы потом из образа сделатьlive usb
<[Raiden]> альсамиксер просто программа-миксер
<[Raiden]> хоть удаляй, хоть нет, 1 фиг
<[Raiden]> ой, чат вверх уехал
<[Raiden]> Хм, знакомый тоже на какую-то цмедию жаловался.
<[Raiden]> если это десктоп, советую купить бу аудиджи 1\2\4 рублей за 500 и не париться
<Snoopik> проблема с питоном. нужен 2.5-gtk, но не могу найти. Это 1 проблема. 2я, нашел 2.4 но отказывается ставиться ввиду того что стоит более новая версия.
<san4o> Snoopik: из каких файлов ? прочитай еще раз мое сообщение
<Snoopik> san4o, есть файлы лайв usb, не образ. На другой флешке работают. На этой не грузит. Решил сделать iso образ из них, что бы через liveusb смонтировать на флешку
<[Raiden]> вот какая-то ветка про цмедию http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=46889.0 , но если верить моему знакомому, то всё печально )
<[Raiden]> [22:00:05] [Nikss]скажи чтоб купил другую
<[Raiden]> [22:00:13] [Nikss]она и в алсе и в oss гавно
<san4o> Snoopik: просто перекидая файлы из одной загрузочной флехи на другую ты не сделаеш ее загрузочной, ибо нету загрузочного сектора на флехе
<Snoopik> а liveusb отказывается ставиться, потому что нужен пакет python2.5-gtk2 который я нигде не могу найти
<Snoopik> сектор сделал
<Snoopik> через gparted
<san4o> Snoopik: liveusb по умолчанию идет с системой
<Snoopik> где он тогда, не нашел
<san4o> в администрировании
<Snoopik> синаптик показывает что не установлен
<san4o> еще можно unetbootin если образ оригинальный системы остался иди через dd
<Snoopik> "Создание загрузочного диска", ты это имел ввиду?
<Snoopik> я про вот это - http://nnm.ru/blogs/auna/ubuntu_live_usb_iz_ubuntu_live_cd/
<san4o> Snoopik: ну както так загрузочній дик вроде
<san4o> диск
<Skorpi> Здравствуйте у меня вопрос если я установлю убунту вместе с виндоус 7 никаких проблем не будет?
<Snoopik> Так вот там нужен образ диска. А у меня только файлы,образа нет
<Snoopik> Skorpi, нет, только сначала винду, а потом линукс
<Snoopik> При загрузке в grub выбираешь систему
<Skorpi> Понятно спасибо
<san4o> Snoopik: вроде біло или образ или диск вставить
<Snoopik> Вот что я и хочу сделать) есть файлы убунты, а из них нужно сделать iso образ
<san4o> Snoopik: ты не тем путем пошел ...
<AndreX> [Raiden]: пришол он
<[Raiden]> Snoopik: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<san4o> через dd загрузочную флешку копируеш вместе с загрузочным сектором. потом вставляеш 2ю и туда бекап разворачиваеш
 * Snoopik man -unetbootin
<san4o> или груб установить на флешку, тогда можно и файлы скинуть ну и конфиг груба править
<aulero> добрый вечер
<Snoopik> Добрый
<aulero> кто-нибудь сталкивался с перевернутым изображением камеры на ноуте?
<Snoopik> О да))
<Snoopik> Щас кину ссылку)
<[Raiden]> )
<Snoopik> у тебя asus?
<aulero> да
<Snoopik> http://ubuntism.ru/2010/01/webcam-ubuntu-skype/
<Snoopik> Тут общая настройка и про перевернутое тоже есть
<aulero> ща глянем спс
<RStyler> про перевернутое ...
<RStyler> ставишь Video4Linux Control Panel
<RStyler> и вся проблема решается одним кликом
<RStyler> :))))))))
<Snoopik> [Riden],unetbootin-linux-549 скачал, но чего то файлик то без расширения =/
<[Raiden]> дай ему права на запуск и запускай
<[Raiden]> расширения не являются чем-то обязательным
<[Raiden]> местами
<RStyler> да конечно однако они ассоциативнозависимы
<RStyler> хотя поюзав Nautilus можно что угодно к чему угодно прицепить :)))
<shenmue> а в репах дебиана дрова проприетарные есть?
<Snoopik> Еще вопрос, позавчера так и не нашел ответа. Клиент самбы Smb4k не авторизует в локальной сети. Не могу зайти ни на один комп. [Raiden],права дал, результат: "Запуск административного приложения" и на этом все
<AndreX> а если через sudo
<air_> как реализовать локальный веб сайт+irc веб чат+фото архиф(с метками) . на пк(сервере) будет ubuntu 10.04.
<Snoopik> в убунту сервере. +гугл
<seed22_> air_ Анютка?
<air_> seed22_ ,,
<air_> seed22_ ??
<RStyler> всем пока
<seed22_> обознался, наверно
<seed22_> прошу прощения
<seed22_> ник такой же
<air_> seed22_ неа. простовременный ник. Я сижу через веб форму
<seed22_> ну ясно
<Snoopik> блин, забыл как в weechat'e ответить, всмысле ник вставить?))
<AndreX> пару букв от ника и таб
<Snoopik> точно) спс
<seed22_> а в пиджине?))
<Snoopik> а хз) я только в консоли работаю, даже музыка через peyote
<AndreX> фз
<air_> а меня может ктонить проконсультировать. Как и что ставить. Просто я в этом ламер. Но хочется в нашей сети поднять веб сервер с чатом
<Snoopik> air_: погугли, много чего найдешь
<[Raiden]> Snoopik: про самбу незнаю. У меня запустилось http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0424/h_1303669521_5e21ed8557.png
<air_> Snoopik ну я гуглил только немного не понятно. Мне нужно чтобы меня направили в нужное русло. Так как не понятно как реализовать сам сайт и какой движок брать
<Snoopik> [Raiden]: Я ввожу логин и пароль на авторизацию для компа в сети и ничего, просто обновляет список
<Snoopik> air_: Тематика сайта?
<[Raiden]> а  Smb4k это что?
<[Raiden]> Т.е. для чего?
<air_> школьный . фотки учеников и информация о них. также общие фотки классов и общий чат
<Snoopik> [Raiden]: Это клиент локальной сети
<[Raiden]> смб ресурсы можно монтировать или заходить тем же мц или наутилусом, если что
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну в общем это не ко мне )
<air_> Snoopik щас точнее скажу
<air_> Snoopik 5сек
<Snoopik> air_: движок либо какой нибудь из готовых cms,они побольше и посложнее,либо основу на phpbb
<Snoopik> А по поводу подъема сервера, сейчас кину ссылку
<air_> Snoopik мне бы что полегче
 * AndreX блин цас же всем школам надо сайты делать
<air_> Snoopik так как я все буду ставить с помошью гугля
<Snoopik> air_: Жди, щас посмотрю. Давно не работал с вебом. Посмотрю какой полегче
<air_> Snoopik ок
<Snoopik> [Raiden]: Мне б вообще удобнее через mc по сети бродить. Ток хз, вроде нельзя. Не разбирался еще
<AndreX> а друпал или чтото подобное, не?
<Snoopik> air_: вот тебе на подъем сервера - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=46573.0
<Snoopik> AndreX: ??
<AndreX> Snoopik: ну в качастве движка
<Snoopik> AndreX: Сек, щас покопаюсь в архиве
<Snoopik> Есть Open-School, но он полностью на английском, нужно будет править самому. +сложноват в установке.
<shenmue> http://www.openkazan.info/node/5065 ура
<Snoopik> и есть Slaed он полегче
<Snoopik> гугл опустил адобе))
<air_> Snoopik а что нить бесплатное только open-school?
<Snoopik> air_: DLE 9.2 наверное самый оптимальный
<Snoopik> щас найду где он
<Snoopik> air_: http://teroweb.ru/55-besplatno-dle-92-nulled-skachat-datalife-engine-v92-nulled-licenziya-keygen.html
<Snoopik> Смотри
<air_> Snoopik DLE вроде как платный
<Snoopik> air_: Посмотри, я не разглядывал.
<Snoopik> я по cms больше
<air_> Snoopik спасибо. а  из бесплатных нет ничего достойного, не очень сложного и грамоздкого?
<inkvizitor68sl> э
<inkvizitor68sl> я вам тут щас пообсуждаю варез
<Snoopik> Погугли: движки для сайтов, выбери более подходящий для тебя
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Snoopik
<inkvizitor68sl> air_: тебе какой сайт нужен?
<Snoopik> inkvizitor68sl: сорри, не заметил
<Snoopik> извиняюсЪ
<air_> inkvizitor68sl школьный . фотки учеников и информация о них. также общие фотки классов и общий чат. Локальный
<inkvizitor68sl> air_: то есть тупо сайт с одним-двумя редакторами без социальных ф-ций, кроме чата?
<Snoopik> Проще взять стандартный cms, с модулями, переделать дизайн под нужды, если понадобится добавить скриптов
<Snoopik> поищи FreeCMS
<inkvizitor68sl> air_: если знаешь html - бери друпал. Если не знаешь - джустину. Если блог собираешься делать - то вордпресс.
<inkvizitor68sl> и не слушай чушь про "они тяжелые"
<Snoopik> joomla например
<inkvizitor68sl> убунту.ру == друпал
<inkvizitor68sl> джумлу в топку
<air_> inkvizitor68sl html только основы
<Snoopik> inkvizitor68sl: Я ей не пользовался особо)
<inkvizitor68sl> air_: ну шрифты жирными делать и картинки то вставлять сможешь) ?
<Snoopik> air_: из репов или из центра приложений можно скачать редактор, там в принципе не нужно досконально знать язык, разберешься
<air_> inkvizitor68sl да
<Snoopik> air_: Quanta Plus в центре приложений
<air_> +Snoopik ок посмотрю спасибо
<air_> +Snoopik а как реализовать мультиязычность. чтоб не писать каждую страницу отдельно?
<Snoopik> Я правлю некоторые старины ей. А вообще вебом давно не занимаюсь. Щас колдую как бы kylix на убунту загнать =/
<Snoopik> air_: Лучше поищи движок с поддержкой русского языка
<air_> +Snoopik мне надо для иностранной школы. те на русском китайском корейском английском
<Snoopik> air_: С английским не проблема, а вот с остальными прийдется нанималь лингвиста для перевода. И ручками =/
<air_> +Snoopik да перевод не проблема. проблема в том что у студентов могут не правильно шрифты отображаться
<inkvizitor68sl> из html редакторов советую bluefish
<air_> на пк
<Snoopik> air_: А при чем тут у них. Ты же будешь из своей системы шрифт выбирать.
<Snoopik> air_: Никогда не сталкивался с такой проблемой
<air_> inkvizitor68sl  дак на китайской винде иногда не коректно отображается кирилица
<air_> inkvizitor68sl сорри
<air_> +Snoopik дак на китайской винде иногда не коректно отображается кирилица
<air_> inkvizitor68sl хорошо посмотрю
<Snoopik> air_: Ну про винду не знаю.
<air_> +Snoopik ну я то ладно поставлю. на linux то пофиг какой язык. а винде нет :(
<Snoopik> air_: Ну вообще должно работать. Если сделать подгрузку шрифтов из локальной директории. То проблем не должно возникнуть
<air_> +Snoopik а есть красивые шрифты на utf-8？
<Snoopik> air_: есть то есть) но явно не для китайского)
<Snoopik> air_: поищи в гугле, их море)
<air_> хорошо
<Snoopik> Ладно, пойду спать, а то 2 ночи уже, жена злиться, да и на работу утром =/
<Snoopik> Всем доброй ночи!
<air_> +Snoopik бб :) спасибо
<newbie2011> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> newbie2011! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<newbie2011> Ðåáÿò, âîïðîñ ñðàçó. Îáíîâèë Óáóíòó 11.04 áåòà 2 ïîñëå óñòàâíîêè ñðàçó è ïðîïàë Unity. Òàê è äîëæíî áûòü èëè ó ìåíÿ ïðîèçîøåë áàã?
<ubuntuhelp> newbie2011! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<newbie2011> Ðåáÿò, âîïðîñ ñðàçó. Îáíîâèë Óáóíòó 11.04 áåòà 2 ïîñëå óñòàâíîêè ñðàçó è ïðîïàë Unity. Òàê è äîëæíî áûòü èëè ó ìåíÿ ïðîèçîøåë áàã? Ó êîãî êàê?
<ubuntuhelp> newbie2011! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nolka> гсом госом)
<[Raiden]> 11.04 , 2 , юнити и два знака вопроса :)
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: у тя после обновления юнити не пропал?
<[Raiden]> пакет с юнити установлен
<newbie2011> да
<[Raiden]> это было утверждение ) не пропал )
<newbie2011> Я поставил 11.04 бета 2.. все норм, унити было.... потом обновляю, делаю рестарт и ОЛЯ гномский стол
<newbie2011> лан будем ждать 28 числа)
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: glxinfo попробуй набери, может дрова слетели
<[Raiden]> если скажем нвидия , закрытые, могло чего-нить произойти
<ydz> Люди, а что, так и нет gnome3 для ubuntu 10.10?
<[Raiden]> на ппа есть
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: да нвидиа)
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: ставил в ручную, но унити после всех махинаций было)... видно что то не то обновил
<[Raiden]> я незнаю, такой гном3 или такая сборка на ппа. Но в общем оно не сильно лучше чем было кде 4.0 , валится.
<ydz> ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds - он?
<[Raiden]> я для себя выбрал гном 2.32 , а осенью будет гном 3.0.2 , там и посмотрим.
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> а.. для 10.10, угу, только там, бета.
<ydz> ((
<ydz> А релиза нет на 10.10?
<[Raiden]> где-то видел скрипт для сборки из сорцов
<newbie2011> ребят кто знает что делают nomodeset? команда при загрузке ядра
<newbie2011> никак не пойму... с ней пашет, без ее черный экран
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: могу только сказать, что это связано с открытыми видео дровами.
<newbie2011> открытые, закрытые.... дрова с сайта нвидиа 270х ... думаешь закрытые или открытые?
<newbie2011> Прикол в том, что после их установки Убунту мне все равно предлагала воткнуть дрова, только версии 170
<[Raiden]> думаю без nomodeset пытается грузиться часть открытых, котоыре в ядре.
<[Raiden]> т.е.  опция эта нужна.
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<newbie2011> а че лучше?
<[Raiden]> первый линк листани
<newbie2011> уже открываю, спс
<newbie2011> вот!
<newbie2011> я так и делал
<[Raiden]> для нвидии лучше закрытые, наверное.
<newbie2011> ставил дрова закрытые как ты говоришь, с сайта нвидиа
<[Raiden]> стой не вылетай.
<newbie2011> "Все нижеописанные действия стоит начинать только если вас по каким-то причинам стандартный драйвер не устраивает! " хотя советуют стандартный драйвер походу(
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: можешь подключить этот реп https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates , и ставить дрова оттуда, всё сделается автоматически. Иначе читай линк выше, про блэклист открытых дров и nomodeset
<newbie2011> " Иначе читай линк выше, про блэклист открытых дров и nomodeset" это какой линк?
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers  nvidia-settings
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: спс
<[Raiden]> Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP   - этот линк
<[Raiden]> ой блин
<[Raiden]> они там всё переписали
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> блин, они грохнули статью как руками ставить )
 * [Raiden] думает кого бы поколотить
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: про номодсет ни слова, пробовал у американцев поискать... они не понятно че пишут, кто то вбивал эту настройку в дефаул, кто говорил что это плохо
<AndreX> там же вроде ниже есть про ручную установку
<[Raiden]> а точно, всё ок )
<[Raiden]> Я кино просто смотрю, не стал листать
<shenmue> (=
<AndreX> )
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: кино в каком плеере смотришь?
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: ВЛЦ?
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: там не описано зачем, но сказано как , ближе к концу
<shenmue> влц рулит и педалит
<[Raiden]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<[Raiden]> у меня несколько плейеров стоит, смотрю в smplayer  99% времени.
<DLobanov> Всем привет
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: а вертикальная синхронизация работает?
<DLobanov> Кто пользуется Quassel
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: ну вроде да
<DLobanov> ?
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: ты через sync vblank делал?
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: в nvidia xserver?
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: или в самом плеере есть такая настройка?... Искал в ВЛЦ не нашел
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: Я использую гном с компизом. синхронизация включена в компизе и в как ты выше описал тоже.
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: я пробывал так делать, но полоски остались(
<DLobanov> Кто пользуется Quassel
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: в компизе включеаешь 60гц, потом в нвидиа сервер синк ту бланк.. и прочее да?
<AndreX> !ask > DLobanov
<ubuntuhelp> DLobanov, please see my private message
<DLobanov> What?
<DLobanov> Yes I see
<Maverick> Нароод привеет мне очень нужна помощь по этому скрипту:http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Server+Status+Widget?content=101336
<[Raiden]> newbie2011: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0424/h_1303674142_1c63ef33b6.png - в компизе 9.х вот так, в 8.х немного по другому, но тоже такая галка есть.
<DLobanov> Как в Quassel подсветить сообщение
<[Raiden]> и да, выбираю 60гц
<Maverick> как там подключить свой сервер??
<newbie2011> [Raiden]: видно у меня че то с дровами( лан спс, буду разбираться
<DLobanov> Как в Quassel подсветить сообщение?
<newbie2011|2> Ребят 4 дня до релиза!
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> newbie страшные люди. Это я про чела выше всинк и дрова.
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: )
<DLobanov> Как в Quassel подсветить сообщение
<Maverick>  мне очень нужна помощь по этому скрипту:http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Server+Status+Widget?content=101336 как там подключить свой сервер??
<[Raiden]> надо заметить что оно неполохо выпрямилось с последними обновками. Незнаю как там с юнити, а гномик 2 воркает так же как и раньше. Вот только, с компизом поторопились, 9.х ветка для разработки вроде как.
<[Raiden]> но сильно не косячит
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: во кстати, хотел спросить.. в унити есть ли пункты адиминстирование, параметры... типа панельки.. или там чтобы допустим вызвать пользователи и группы нужно вбивать их в поиск?
<[Raiden]> листать иконки все или поиск
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: листать иконки?) эт всмысле которые боковые в 1 столб?
<[Raiden]> это ифейс для людей без мышки и клавиатуры по ходу. Особенно без мышки.
<[Raiden]> newbie2011|2: не, ну там вроде как-то листинг всег очто поставлено можно получить, иконками
<[Raiden]> и прокручивать
<[Raiden]> я не особо вкурсе
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: сам на чем сидишь щас?
<[Raiden]> только, будет всё в 1 куче. Так же быстро как тыркнуть по меню система не выйдет
<[Raiden]> гном2
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: 10.10?
<[Raiden]> \компиз
<DLobanov> Как в Quassel подсветить сообщение?
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: я всмысле дистрибутив какой стоит?
<[Raiden]> не, 11.04 , хотел глянуть юнити и гном3 и поторопился )
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: а у тя стоит версия амд64 или ш1386?
<[Raiden]> думаю у гном 3 есть будущее, у юнити - если только на девайсах с тачскрином. НА десктопе никаких преймуществ по сравнению с классик гном 2
<[Raiden]> амд64
<trancecore> Доброго вечера всем. Ребят подскажите, установил gnomenu 2.9, ребутнулся. gnomenu отказывается больше показываться, как его явить вновь?
<[Raiden]> trancecore: панельки то есть?
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: ты постаивл амд64 потому что у тя оперативы больше 4 гигов?
<[Raiden]> наверное пкм , добавить
<[Raiden]> на панель
<[Raiden]> newbie2011|2: у меня ровно 4гб. Поставил потому, что могу.
<[Raiden]> :)
<trancecore> [Raiden], спасибо
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: да ее можно поставить даж если 3 гига)
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: я вот не понимаю, кроме поддержки оперативы кардинальные преимущества есть?
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да. Когда 4, мотивация более сильная.
<[Raiden]> )
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: ахах) и я про тож
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: читал что минус 64, что типа программы увесистей и дольше груязся... потом тутже статью где 64-разрядную ставили на комп с 1гигом опретаивы и на нем все летало по сравнению с старой и1386
<[Raiden]> в 64 бит ос процессор в другом состоянии находится, у него там какой-то регистр есть для переключения. И в общем, есть отличия в командах\регистрах\их количестве.
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: запутанно как то
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: думаешь если меньше 4 гигов, то надо и1386?
<[Raiden]> разыне по сути архитектуры ) и на тяжелых задачах типа пережима видео или архивации,  64бит быстрее.
<Maverick>  мне очень нужна помощь по этому скрипту:http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Server+Status+Widget?content=101336 как там подключить свой сервер??
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> newbie2011|2: если меньше тоже можно, по крайней мере если 3 :) Фишка в том что 64 бит софт не только местами быстрей , но и прожорилвей по памяти.
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<[Raiden]> на 1 гб рам я бы не стал ставить, а больше уже мона. Ну и смотря задачи какие.
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: то есть скорость компенсируется, кушаньем памяти.. так?
<[Raiden]> Ну, получается что да. Но как бы, если она есть, то и пофиг.
<[Raiden]> у меня редко бывает забито больше 60% от 4гб. При этом я люблю пускать много всего.
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: а как софт допустим 64... это нужно специальный под 64 искать?
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: ты как с софтом? проблемы были?
<[Raiden]> newbie2011|2: проблемы бывают с закрытым софтом. Допустим, флэш 64бит есть только в виде превью или беты.
<[Raiden]> или там, квейк2 я нашел только 32битный и потребовалась ручная доустановка нехватающих 32бит либ
<[Raiden]> а больше не помню
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: 32 битных библиотек?
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: а они разве совместимы с 64 разр?
<[Raiden]> ну, да, в 64бит режиме можно пускать 32битный софт. Только им нужен свой набор либ в /usr/lib32
<[Raiden]> тех Же самых )
<[Raiden]> что в /usr/lib
<[Raiden]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<[Raiden]> устал чего-то печатать. Можешь на своё железо поставить 64бит - ставь. Возникнут проблемы - снесешь. Как бы, не попробуешь - не узнаешь.
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: тогда амд64 получается реально перспективней
<newbie2011|2> [Raiden]: да ты прав, спс
<[Raiden]> перспективней. Но авторы закрытого софта не сильно шевелятся. Отчасти потому, что 32бит софт вполне работает в 64бит ос.
<XuMuK> ога) lib32 рулед))*
<[Raiden]> траблы с этим есть. пересобирать пакеты надо с этим путем или руками кидать. В репах скудный надор 32бит либ. Хотя смотря для чего
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-2d-tweaking-tool-lets-you-adjust-the-launcher-dash-enable-compositing/
<[Raiden]> жуть
<[Raiden]> интересно, кто-нить будет юзать юнити2д
<AndreX> я точно небуду)
<shenmue> на нетбуках
<[Raiden]> где опы то все?
<[Raiden]> есть кто живой из опов?
<AndreX> чё спать захотел )
<[Raiden]> Да не, про кубунту-ру хотел поговорить
<AndreX> аа
<[Raiden]> да в общем не важно. Я вообще не в курсе местной политики. И опа получил случайно )
<AndreX> да судя по разговору они решили из этого канала опа взять потому что тот чел не может пока им быть
<[Raiden]> Похоже да.
<XuMuK> чо то у меня еклипс вылетает после где то сек 30 - 40
<XuMuK> не у каго не было?
<shenmue> ytn
<shenmue> нет
<XuMuK> да ну х с ним, нетбинз 7 вышел из стадии релиз кандидата)
<newbie2011|2> 3 дня осталось до Убунту 11.04 релиз!
<Sergey_IT> newbie2011|2, наивный?
<newbie2011|2> Sergey_IT: почему?)
<AndreX> newbie2011|2: ты скоро по минутам считать начнёш )
<newbie2011|2> ВОТ ГЛЯНЬ http://ubuntu.ru/media/countdown/display.php
<newbie2011|2> ))
<newbie2011|2> Ребят, только держитесь!! Еще немножко осталось
<XuMuK> narwals narwals swimming in the oceans))
<XuMuK> да мне как то вапще параллельно...
<Sergey_IT> абсолютно
<XuMuK> ну заценю в виртуалке м.б.
<XuMuK> newbie2011|2, всмысле ты с февраля на убунте чтоль?
<newbie2011|2> Аха)
<newbie2011|2> Всмысле на 11.04
<Sergey_IT> newbie2011|2, тем более, какая разница когда релиз
<newbie2011|2> Я убунту на всю голову, хочу прям
<newbie2011|2> =)
<newbie2011|2> Они ее дофиксят упакают в коробочку и можно брать и ставить, копировать и распространять, использовать и радоваться
<newbie2011|2> Заживем !!) 3 дня
<Sergey_IT> newbie2011|2, наивный
<newbie2011|2> Я не могу спать, хочу прям сейчас
<XuMuK> вот тя прёт то...
<Sergey_IT> newbie2011|2, я на 10.04 с ноября 2009 и релиза даже не заметил
<newbie2011|2> А че 10.10 не поставишь хотя б?
<newbie2011|2> Фанат ЛТД?
<XuMuK> да не, уже на 10.10, но не любитель быстрых капитальных переходов на тока вышедшие версии...
<XuMuK> да и с юнити пока не понятно...
<XuMuK> если система, на да Бог, нагнёцо, мне есть что терять просто
<XuMuK> хотя и на лтд долго просидел тоже...
<newbie2011|2> XuMuK: да, ты прав. но все же че то прям чувствую революцию
<newbie2011|2> XuMuK: кстати у тя какая видюха?
<XuMuK> нвидиа 512 мб
<XuMuK> не первый год на лине чтоб брать амд))
<trancecore> ребят, посоветуйте програмку для расширивания папки по http
<newbie2011|2> XuMuK: всмысле? думаешь амд64 это плохо? Можешь пояснить?
<shenmue> еискалтдц обновился ^^
<Sergey_IT> newbie2011|2, а смысл ставить, через год новая лтс будет
<sat> Sergey_IT: охо через год)) за год может все измениться резко
<Sergey_IT> sat, МС рухнет, что ли? )
<SAT> Sergey_IT: ))
<Snoopik> Доброе утро всем =)
<Sergey_IT> Snoopik. ночи
<Snoopik> Sergey_IT: У меня утро)
<Sergey_IT> Snoopik. тебе это только кажется
<Snoopik> Sergey_IT: К сожалению нет( через полтора часа на работу(
<Sergey_IT> Snoopik. в ночную? сочувствую
<Snoopik> Sergey_IT: В утреннюю
<Snoopik> Sergey_IT: У меня сейчас половина пятого
<Snoopik> Кстати вопрос: сделал live usb флешку с 10.04. С возможностью хранения данных и настроек. Можно на лайве поставить гном 3?) не хочу рабочую портить, а посмотреть хочется
<marselzotin> есть кто
<AndreX> наверно
<Snoopik> Есть кто то)
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
 * Snoopik собирается на работу
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-16
<mortuary> hello
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<User998[web]> Друзья, один раз видел в доп сессиях (по КТРЛ АЛЬТ Фх) работу кириллицы, но обычно там отображаются квадраты вместо кириллицы,
<User998[web]> Сейчас октрыл там visudo и он блин весь в квадратах
<User998[web]> как выйти из него, раз
<User998[web]> Как сделать кириллицу два
<User998[web]> спасибо
<tagezi> всем привет
<xubuntu831> всем привет. кто знает xubuntu12.04 будет идти с xfce4.8? если да, то можно ли будет обновить до xfce4.10?
<User998[web]> а почему нет?
<User998[web]> я конечно не могу сказать что знаю
<User998[web]> но разве какие-то проблемы с тим были
<xubuntu831> проблем небыло, вот только в конце апреля должно выйти xfce4.10 стабл и там много всяких интересных плюшек
<dragnill> добрый день
<xubuntu831> добрый
<dragnill> помогите, хочу изменить права доступа на флешку
<dragnill> sudo chmod 777 -R /media/23C2329D6839FBB7 chmod: изменение прав доступа для «/media/23C2329D6839FBB7»: Файловая система доступна только для чтения
<dragnill> что делать?
<xubuntu831> <+dragnill> возможно ты не владелец файла или файл пренадлежит другой группе
<tagezi> флешки же в фат обычно
<xubuntu831> <+dragnill> Какая ФС на флэшке?
<dragnill> нтфс
<dragnill> владелец я
<dragnill> я загрузочную флешку делаю, осталось только скопировать файлы
<artus> нтфс не чмодится
<dragnill> и че теперь делать?
<xubuntu831> <+dragnill> NTFS примонтирована на чтение или на запись тоже? попробуй создать любой фал в корне флешки
<dragnill> на чтение только
<artus> как вариант sudo chown user.user  /media/23C2329D6839FBB7
<xubuntu831> <+dragnill> читай http://www.insidepro.com/kk/185/185r.shtml
<artus> а вообще у тебя глюки кие то с ntfs-3g драйвером видать
<artus> xubuntu831, куча доситорического бреда :)
<xubuntu831> <artus> а то. зато есть команды монтирования ntfs
<artus> xubuntu831, того, нетефесе маунтитцо без комант уже года как 2 в убунте
<artus> *l
<artus> Д
<artus> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g, аль реинстал ему сделай если есть , малоли где его сплющило
<xubuntu831>  <artus> консоль наше все =)
<dragnill> после установки опять попробовать права изменить?
<artus> ну и потом собсно sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo chown user.user /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb , как то так
<artus> dragnill, от рута пишет на флеш?
<dragnill> нет
<artus> ну воть и ответ ))
<xubuntu831>  <+dragnill> на флэшке не стоит защита от записи?
<dragnill> аппаратно?
<xubuntu831> да
<dragnill> нет
<dragnill> все сделано, как artus сказал
<dragnill> спасибо
<artus> работаеть?
<dragnill> да
<dragnill> копируется
<artus> ну и чудьненько )
<dragnill> только владелец рут теперь, а не я, хотя я себя указывал
<Silver_Johnes>  Äðóçüÿ, ÿ ïîñòàâèë ìàìå íà íîóòáóê óáóíòó. Îíà ïîæàëîâàëàñü ÷òî ó íå¸ ìîíèòîð ãàñíåò ïðè ïðîñìîòðå âèäåî â âåáå. ß óäèâèëñÿ è çàøåë â íàñòðéîêè ôëåøà, íàñòðîéêè ôëåøà ñðàçó ïîâèñëè. ß óäèâèëñÿ, 2012 ãîä íà äâîðå. Íà÷àë èñêàòü â ãóãëå, íàøåë ïîêà îïèñàíèå ñòàòåé, ãäå ëþäè â 2009 ãîäó íå ðåøèëè ýòó ïðîáëåìó. ÏÐîäîëæó èñêàòü, íî ìîæåò êòî çíàåò êàê âñå-òàêè ðåøàåòñÿ ÝÒÀ ïðîáëåìà?
<User336[web]> Помогите,
<User336[web]> java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<User336[web]> Как сделать, чтобы эту команду выполнять можно было без ввода?Скрипт или что нить такое
<User336[web]> И еще, чтобы перед этим cd~/Документы
<User336[web]> В смысле, чтобы в терминале был переход в папку документы
<NoOova> Господа добрый день
<NoOova> кто нибудтнастраивал directfb?
<NoOova> c mplayer
<Silver_Johnes> User336[web] >>> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D1%81%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%82%D1%8B+linux&lr=213
<Silver_Johnes> ãîñïîäè êàê â âèíäóñ óäîáíî ñèäåòü â ìèðêå ) Ñäåëàþ ñåáå ìèðêó â ëèíóêñ )
<ubuntuhelp> Silver_Johnes! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Silver_Johnes> проверка
<thought> работает
<Silver_Johnes> в детстве писал скрипты под мирк, как приятно зайти в свой мирк родной )
<Silver_Johnes> ну так что, в флеше под линухом экран гаснет при просмотре, всегда?
<baronos> нет
<Silver_Johnes> baronos >>> не наете как сделать чтобы не гас, если гаснет
<Silver_Johnes> Без отключения скринсейвера! Речь о ноутбуке
<baronos> системные параметры - Экран - Выключать через - ставь никогда
<Silver_Johnes> ЧТО значить выключсить?
<Silver_Johnes> Под виндой не надо выключать, просто когда смотришь фильм он не гаснет
<Silver_Johnes> А когда не смотришь - гаснет, и это хорошо
<baronos> вообще поср..ть че там с виндой и как там у неё.
<Onkeltem> Некоторые вещи неизменно удивляют, особенно когда речь идет об open/libre-office...
<Onkeltem> Мейнтейнеры пакет вроде как готовят софто под дистр заточенное, но как тогда объяснить, что на протяжении вот уже нескольких лет в openoffice шорткат для окошка с форматами открывается... по F11
<Onkeltem> А как насчет fullscreen?
<Onkeltem> :)
<Silver_Johnes> Спросил у мамы, мам у тебя в фулскрин погасало, она говорит да в фулскрин
<Silver_Johnes> йес сон ))
<Silver_Johnes> ит воз ин фулскрин : ( )))
<Silver_Johnes> Учиться принятию и добродушию с линукс
<Silver_Johnes> Ну не работает и ладно
<Silver_Johnes> И слава богу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть замечательная программа caffeine
<Silver_Johnes> Да, придется именно его использовать, спасибо
<Silver_Johnes> Как ни крути, а здесь всегда подскажут
<Silver_Johnes> Еще такой вопрос: у меня в доп. сессиях по КТРЛ+АЛЬТ_Фх обычно не обображается русская кодировка. Один раз отображалась. КТо как с этим ПОБЕДИЛ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> другое дело, когда скринсейвер выпилен, используется гашение экрана. а vlc не может этому противостоять :(
<Silver_Johnes> о господи
<Silver_Johnes> учиться принятию с линукс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Silver_Johnes: setupcon не помогает?
<Silver_Johnes> надо попробовать
<Silver_Johnes> сейчас в родной : )))
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Silver_Johnes> )))))
<Silver_Johnes> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Silver_Johnes, Понг.
 * Silver_Johnes испарилосъ
<User883[web]> cd ~/Minecraft java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<User883[web]> как можно быстро выполнять эту задачу
<User883[web]> желатьно в одно касания
<User883[web]> как можно быстро выполнять эту задачу
<User883[web]> cd ~/Minecraft java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<Lex_S> да все и с первого раза увидели
<User883[web]> в смысле не в терминале, а ссылку какую нить жать
<umren> никак, ее надо медленно и планомерно выполнять
<Lex_S> сделай скриптом
<User883[web]> как
<umren> кроном
<umren> !cron
<ubuntuhelp> cron — демон-планировщик задач в UNIX-образных операционных системах, использующийся для периодического выполнения заданий в заданное время. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<Lex_S> запускать по расписанию? :D
<umren> ага после ребута
<umren> как бы @reboot.
<User883[web]> как скрипт сделать?
<User713[web]> Всем привет! подскажите, ошибка при добавлении сетевого принтера: CUPS: server error internal error
<User713[web]> Cups перезагрузил, ошибка осталась
<User713[web]> ошибка даже точнее не при добавлении принтера, а при добавлении к нему ppd
<User713[web]> чего сделать можно?
<User152[web]> Привет. Существует ли готовое решение для отображения индикатора раскладки клавиатуры в курсоре?
<TheFalkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3xaFpb3FezU/T4wC2Bs4ZDI/AAAAAAAAICQ/jeTnzUmDR-Q/w497-h373/x_00d88b27.jpg
<TheFalkorr> htv,j gjnnth
<TheFalkorr> рембо поттер
<mortuary> как думаете 12 лубунту будет все же побыстрее работать чем юнити?
<TheFalkorr> нет
<mortuary> вай нот?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: привет
<NoOova> не настраивал проигрывание с мплеера в фреймбуфер прямо?
<NoOova> у меня чтото немного не получается
<TheFalkorr> не.таким не заморачивался.поищи в вики.там было чтото
<NoOova> в вики убунту ком?
<TheFalkorr> в вики.убунту.ру
<TheFalkorr> ну которая хелп
<NoOova> у меня проблема какаято странная - не могу разрешение сделать какое нужно
<NoOova> оно вначале 800х600 а потом сбрасывается прямо в процессе просмотра видео
<NoOova> и проектор отрубается
<NoOova> + курсор мигает на заднем плане палочкой
<NoOova> причем курсор вроде как можноотключить через утилитку настройки консоли
<NoOova> а вот видеоразрешение не выбирается на лету как я понял\
<NoOova> можно только видеомод поставить в грубе, но он стандартный
<NoOova> а мне надо широкоформатный
<NoOova> 1280x720
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а выхлоп?
<NoOova> помоему ничего особого... + не получается через мплеер разрешение экрана установить
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YHglJuF1w0g
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.thevista.ru/page10480-novoe_v_windows_7_podderzhka_datchikov_mestopolozheniya хоть бы марк до этого не додумался
<umren> анальный зонд?
<umren> ))
<TheFalkorr> @voice JohnDoe_71Rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1
<win1`> привет
<umren> типичный вендоюзер http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLTDRRD0SIw
<win1`> впопрос : как настроить регулировку яркости на samsung
<umren> самсунг ноутбук? самсунг монитор? самсунг телевизор?
<tagezi> телефон
<tagezi> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> калькулятор
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-16%2019%3A48%3A33.png
<TheFalkorr> КСЖ
<TheFalkorr> что людей волнует в стране
<umren> TheFalkorr рашн тренды наконец таки запили?
<tagezi> дом2 нынче не популярен (
<TheFalkorr> тыыыщу лет уже
<umren> ну не тыщу
<umren> не гони
<TheFalkorr> еще до смены тырфейса
<TheFalkorr> тыщу
<SergeyIT> а что это?
<umren> месяца 3 назад не было точно
<umren> )
<TheFalkorr> если верить СТО и ОТО
<umren> я проверял
<TheFalkorr> то там и миллион лет мог пройти
<umren> а чо за тренд фейсбук и эпл?
<umren> эпл купил фейсбук?
<umren> :D
<umren> а, во http://www.lenta.ru/news/2012/04/16/brin/
<TheFalkorr> не
<TheFalkorr> брин объявил их злодеями
<umren> угу читаю)
<umren> хотя я бы не удивился если бы эппл купил фейсбук
<umren> и сделал бы его эплобуком
<TheFalkorr> umren: фотка к новости хороша
<umren> ты про макбук ?
<TheFalkorr> ага
<umren> ну он же американец
<umren> там других нету
<umren> в магазине
<TheFalkorr> ну мог и самсунг купить
<TheFalkorr> есть там все
<umren> неа
<TheFalkorr> эплы там ток в аппсторах
<umren> остальное не для "американцев" а для мексиканцев
<umren> ну и прочих
<TheFalkorr> а в бест бае мона купить все
<TheFalkorr> угу.чеж нексусы не на яфонах делают
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<NoOova> господа отькуда xfce берет настроки мониторов:?
<NoOova> явно не из /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheFalkorr> оттуда же, откуда берут и другие ДЕ с момента ,как в апстриме иксов решили отказаться от обязательности хорга
<NoOova> я моник случайно отключтл галку снял
<NoOova> вот теперь не знаю как включить
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: а всетаки откуда берутся настройки видео?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: из настроек с дров и прочего неликвида
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: поэтому хорг кон стал ненужен и его не делают по дефолту
<TheFalkorr> апстрим же
<TheFalkorr> но! хорг конф все равно обладает приоритетом над довами, так что модешь его создать
<NoOova> кабы был у меня ещё он
<NoOova> нормально заполненный
<TheFalkorr> а через кого отрубал моник? через утилиту дров?или через ДЕ?
<NoOova> черещз утилиту ДЕ
<NoOova> я уже стер все в домешней папке- заработало
<NoOova> видимо оно применилось для пользователя
<TheFalkorr> ну да.если через утилиту ДЕ
<TheFalkorr> я думал ты через настройки утилиты дров наделал
<JeRrS> Всем здрасьте Господа :)
<JeRrS> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User071[web]> Доброе время. Подскажите, как подключиться к вам с помощью irc-клиента в браузере Опера? Выбираю сервер 'Freenode, Европа' и там нахожу канал #ubuntu-ru. Захожу в канал, а там, кроме меня, никого
<mortuary> никто не сталкивался с проблемой сохранения скриншотов локально с помощью различных плагинов в хроме? дело в том, что он их не сохраняет, даже не открывается окно с предложением куда либо сохранить как будто у него прав не хватает...
<mortuary> вот что говорит Не удалось корректно загрузить ваш профиль. Некоторые функции могут быть недоступны. Убедитесь, что ваш профиль существует и у вас есть разрешение на операции чтения и записи.
<mortuary> как это лечить?
<mortuary> это после установки расширений и перезагрузки браузера
<baronos> например какое расширение?
<mortuary> например, fireshot
<mortuary> и Awesome Screenshot себя так же ведет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: давай.вторая попытка угадать
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: а зачем перезапуск?
<baronos> у меня сохраняет
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, не знаю, машинально как то)
<mortuary> а где хормиус файл с настройками хранит? в дом. папке я его не нашел
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: в .конфиг
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: но у тебяя дело в том, что по дефолту хромиум не убивается при закрытии.галочка кееп ранинг автер клоуз не позволяет ему выгрузится еликом
<mortuary> может его грохнуть?
<mortuary> понял, сейчас попробую
<mortuary> а из-за 2д он может так чудить?
<SergeyIT> как МАС адрес телефона узнать? Андроид
<mortuary> SergeyIT, настройки - > о телефоне вроде как
<madkox> или настройки - беспроводные - настройки wifi - (кнопка меню) - дополнительно
<SergeyIT> mortuary, спасибо )
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, как мне вылечиться то?)
<TheFalkorr> убрать галочку, перестать выключать когда не просят, убрать из автозапуска, кильнутьт браузер
<SergeyIT> следующий вопрос, а прокси можно где-то указать в телефоне?
<mortuary> SergeyIT, это уже смотря какая у тебя прошивка я думаю
<mortuary> SergeyIT, в MIUI например можно
<mortuary> из коробки
<SergeyIT> ясно
<baronos> SergeyIT: можно воткнуть эмулятор терминала, но нужно будет рут доступ открывать. и в терминале лазить смотреть :)
<mortuary> да, root, s-off как вариант)
<SergeyIT> baronos, насоветуешь, рута мне только не хватает. А терминал уже поставил
<baronos> терминал без рута там бесполезен, практически ничего не сделать не посмотреть.
<mortuary> SergeyIT, ну а как без рута то? прошивочки, радио)
<mortuary> baronos, дело говорит
<SergeyIT> пока не знаю, надо ли... гарантия пока
<mortuary> дык можно откатиться без последствий, что за аппарат?
<baronos> пока если честно ничего не делай, пусть будет дефолт, а потом как разузнаешь что к чему то и начнешь копать :)
<SergeyIT> хуавей U8800
<mortuary> SergeyIT, на у них, не знаю, 4pda тебе в помощь
<madkox> вообще на многих андроид-девайсах рут удваивает возможности девайса
<TheFalkorr> man som hatar kvinnor шведская версия снята хуже американской:(
<User071[web]> Кто-нибудь здесь через Оперу сидит?
<baronos> настрой клиент пиджин или еще какой
<[Raiden]> новичкам возможно надо http://itshaman.ru/articles/10/directory-linux
<User964[web]> hi
<Gakonis> +
<User964[web]> кто знает как избавиться от глюка в фаефоксе - в новом табе нажимаю кнопку ВНИЗ и страница прыгает в самый низ страницы, хотя должна опуститься на 1-2-5 строк
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> ку
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> какие новости на сегодня?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: кроме вируски с жигурдой, которая мучает тренды твиттера - ничего
<UNIm95> всем привет.
<UNIm95> вопрос кто яндекс диском пользуется?
<TheFalkorr> те, у кого нет сил раскачать дропбокс до 18гб
<openvoid> дропбокс некозырно, оно синхронизирует оставляя файлы на диске
<shenmue> вот что интересно
<shenmue> человеку даже к халяве придирается
<openvoid> не ем я эту халяву, не нравится она мне
<openvoid> пробовал у себя свифт поднять, на одном харде незарадовало
<TheFalkorr> ага.мне надо работать с файлами и быть уверенным, что они синхронизируются.ставл.ю я этот яндекс.и если нет инета - не работаю со своими файлами?
<TheFalkorr> мне однмоу кажется, что это тупо?
<User964[web]> спасибо за помощь
<shenmue> о чем я и говорил
<User964[web]> %(
<openvoid> если нет инета то половина хорошести идеи пропадает
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: а дропбокс тем временем работает даже без инета
<TheFalkorr> а потом засинкает изенения
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: в отличие от
<openvoid> а если я дропокс на свой опенмоко прикручу он мне всю флешку своими синками загадит
<tagezi> запись 600 строк по 7 значений в базу MySQL за 34 сек это нормально?
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: чет я не понял, а как яндекс диск спасет флешку?
<User646[web]> всем привет. прошу помощь по python. Подскажите что надо "дописать в "конце" чтобы при запуске к примеру programma.py сразу не закрывалась?
<openvoid> тем что не синкает всё что попало, а только что сам отправишь/получишь
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: дык кто тебе запрещает в дропе синкать только то, что надо?
<openvoid> оно всё хочет
<openvoid> речь не о ио расходе а об объеме всего
<TheFalkorr> так.оно хочет синкать только то, что ты укажешь в синк
<openvoid> да... ну тогда не так плохо
<TheFalkorr> grad:
<openvoid> а вот что то не вижу я возможности задать не синкать конкретный файл с веб-интерфейса дропбокса
<TheFalkorr> а причем тут вебинтерфейс?
<openvoid> а клиент ставить не хочу
<openvoid> This means that any file you save to your Dropbox will automatically save to all your computers, phones and even the Dropbox website.
<grad> TheFalkorr: ?
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: ну тогда что тебя беспокоит? как ты без дропового демона собрался губить флешку синками?
<TheFalkorr> или ты отзеркалишь себе весь сайт дропбокса на флешку?
<openvoid> я про то что оно всё место на флешке займёт
<openvoid> если 50 гб купить и занять
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: как?ты же клиент не собрался ставить
<openvoid> дык если поставить
<openvoid> я ж не буратино
<TheFalkorr> ну так поставишь - и нажмешь волшебную кнопку selective sync
<openvoid> полгода назад такой волшебной кнопки не было, я и забил :)
<TheFalkorr> хммм...год назад она была.
<openvoid> или я смотрел невнимательно
<TheFalkorr> http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=581
<TheFalkorr> 16 декабря 2010 года
<openvoid> оно вроде само тихо жило в трее гдето, папку синкало ни о чем не спрашивало
<TheFalkorr> ну так ить обновляли клиент.добавляли фичи
<TheFalkorr> больше года как синк
<openvoid> не помню точно, что год про дропбокс знаю эт да, а вот сколько плюс-минус уже нет
<TheFalkorr> год знаешь.а селектив синк больше года
<TheFalkorr> даже при установке клиента спрашивает
<openvoid> не помню, вроде тихо поставилось
<openvoid> в опщем неважно
<openvoid> теперь знаю
<shenmue> дело пропавших синков закрыто
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<Nor8> shenmue: Угу, закурил скрипку:-D
<[Raiden]> не курю год и 2 месяца. И это счастье.
<openvoid> поздравляю
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А что так мало? )))
<[Raiden]> каждый день всё больше )
<shenmue> райден только про табак говорил =)
<openvoid> проклятые атомные часы не идут быстрее
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а ты анашу в трубку забил чтоли? :)
<[Raiden]> другие вещи я не курил, только табак
<shenmue> а что холмс курил по твоему? =) табак что ли?
<[Raiden]> гг
<openvoid> холмс курил как раз табак а по вене морфием
<openvoid> но советское кино этого не показывало
<openvoid> в английских фильмах у холмса чемоданчик с причиндалами
<Nor8>  openvoid: В книге писали, кому интересно было,  тот знал. А в кино и так хватает прпаганды, и так не Шерлок уже, а Рэмбо какой то на стимулиляторах в последних фильмах ))))
<openvoid> это не пропаганда, это история
<openvoid> морфин в аптеках продавался
<openvoid> считался чем то полезен
<Nor8>  openvoid: Ну так то да, тогда еще не считался опасным, но  в книге это не главное, а вот в кино умудряются из второстепенной детали сделать краеугольный камень характера. Вот и летает он как ракета ))))
<openvoid> литературные вечера на убунту-ру :))
<shenmue> знаешь очень приятно знать что твое окружение начитанное и грамотное
<Nor8> Я уверен, что в наше время Шерлок использовал бы Убунту линукс! :-D
<Nor8> Чтобы там британцы не снимали )))
<pr0mode> всем ку
<TheFalkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142192/
<TheFalkorr> обожемойкакойужасяфоны
<openvoid> без всяких фбров ушлые деятели находят дома камвхор с айфонами давно уже
<openvoid> по этим самыи экстиф с жэпээс
<shenmue> хорошо что в моей мобиле такого нет
<shenmue> кстати всегда так на мелочах попадаються. только зря рассказывают. следующие умнее будут
<shenmue> другие будут юзать анддройд =)
<jlewka> отличные сиськи, учитывая что ее парень 30 летний Linux администратор  :-D
<Nor8> jlewka: Админ  не приговор )) Особенно в Австралии, где солнце, девы, окиянъ :-D
<jlewka> да я и не говорб нечего такого, просто хорошо подстебнул)
<tagezi> как в Qt ускорить большое колличество INSERTов в MySQL?
<tagezi> 1,5 часа жутко долго (
<baltazor_ipad> Проверка
<tagezi> о_О
<baltazor_ipad> ?)
<werxxx> а какие есть способы защиты информации в сети
<BlancoD> Thunderbird если свернуть в трей, больше немогу его от туда развернуть, причём в трее он показвает когда письма приходят, и можно вызвать окно "написать письмо" и "Контакты" но основное окно никак не вернуть
<BlancoD> Вот такие дополнения стоят у меня http://itmag.es/1sKoh может какие-то лишние, или может другие нужно ставить?
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> (
<tagezi> о_О
<BlancoD> тест
<ubuntuhelp> BlancoD, Failed!
<werxxx> тест
<ubuntuhelp> werxxx, Failed!
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<andrex> злой бот
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<werxxx> тест
<ubuntuhelp> werxxx, Failed!
<werxxx> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> werxxx, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> хватит мучить бота, а то обится)
<werxxx> че там в убунта новая чё вышла
<andrex> неа 2 бета ещё
<werxxx> ниче нового нет?
<tagezi> юнити 5.10 вроде побыстрее бегает чем 5.8
<werxxx> это да
<tagezi> да и вообще поприятнее вроде стала
<tagezi> но QT creator тормозит по бешеному
<werxxx> эт че
<tagezi> это ИДЕ для QT4
<werxxx> кардинальных изменений нету?
<tagezi> прога, что бы недокодеры, вроде меня, могли тоже пальцы гнуть, что они кодеры ))
<werxxx> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что в нем тормозит?
<tagezi> да он весь тормозит что,  то..
<tagezi> долго проекты собирает, разбирает, открывает
<tagezi> но это фигня.. жить можно
<werxxx> хорошо убунту бесплатная
<tagezi> она не только бесплатна ))
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ирк клиент поставил на телефон?)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: прости, ты не знаешь, если сделать Insert в базу данных по типу Insert into (поле, поле, поле) values(зн,...),(зн,..),... Это не убьёт комп? )
<Sergey_IT> baronos, поставил, но не запускал, изучаю телефон )
<Sergey_IT> к вайфаю целый час не мог подключиться... и вдруг подключился, так и не понял, что было
<baronos> ну теперь осталось znc запускать :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не убъет, только проверь на возвращаемую ошибку
<Sergey_IT> baronos, это что?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: даже если там будет несколько сот строк?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: эмм, ну знц сервер создавать, и потом к нему коннектится
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это у тебя столько полей?
<baronos> удобно было когда сообщение в ирк на имя приходит или в личку, то телефон как оповещение работает :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ни к чему, я не фанат )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: хехе :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: там 176000 строк по 8 полей включая ключ
<werxxx> а вот этот персонаж XuMuK часто здесь появляется?
<tagezi> если делать отдельными инсертами то это порядка 3 часов проходит.. а мне оно не нрава (
<werxxx> а кто ТОР браузер юзает?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я давно не работал с бд, но через одбс можно ведь биндить поля и вставлять быстрее
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сейчас попробую доделать этот вариант.. говорят он ускорят работу в 20 раз.. но никто не говорит сколько так можно впихнуть
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сколько угодно, до предела...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: часто предел заканчивается раньше чем желание впихивать )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, когда то утилиту писал переноса данных и старой бд в новую (по структуре) бд. Работала и никто не жаловался, а там много записей было
<werxxx> Sergey_IT: че там
<Sergey_IT> где?
<tagezi> ну, он действительно намного быстрее стал работать..
<tagezi> но программку я повесил
<tagezi> интересно сколько будет думать ))))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а дебагер на что? )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я пока быдлокодер, я только осваиваю Qt так что я вообще не понимаю как им пользоваться
<werxxx> я ваще не умею
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так учись потихоньку )
<Sergey_IT> werxxx, чего не умеешь?
<tagezi> werxxx: ставишь себе прогу, открываешь её, книгу, браузер с гуглом, кучу примеров... и через неделю ты быдло кодер, а лет через 5 может быть станешь программистом )
<Sergey_IT> через 5 можно стать очень хорошим программистом.... или не стать никаким )
<tagezi> можно )
<tagezi> блин, даже винт не скрипит.. страшно )
<tagezi> нужно почитать об отладке побольше, а то непонятно что там происходит
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а что там сложного, компилишь дебаг версию, ставишь мышкой точки останова по тексту и вперед. Остановилась прога в меню дебага посмотри что делать можно ( смотреть переменные для начала) и ...
<umren> tagezi по мойму до Qt неплохо бы попрактиковаться в плюсах по методу страуструпа :D
<Sergey_IT> я на QT перешел лет через 18 как страуструпа читал ). После дельфи там всё понятно ))
<umren> ну ща же новый стандарт вышел у плюсов, у страуструпа вроде как раз книжка обновилась под него
<umren> c++ 11
<umren> вроде бы
<umren> так что самое время)
<baronos> гыы меня какие то арабы из сирии в други добавляют :D
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну я не сказал бы что всё.. приходиться чуть чуть въезжать, но если представляешь себе синтаксис с++ то да просто
<tagezi> umren: думаю с++ учить не нужно.. всёравно функции отдельно нужно подключать, и если особо сильно не морочиться, то и стандартными библиотеками Qt4 можно обойтись
<umren> библиотеками можно обойтись, но мудрости ты не набрешься
<umren> в Кутэ свои библиотеки
<umren> но вся ооп мура в страуструпе
<umren> на одних библиотеках далеко не уедешь
<Sergey_IT> основы знать надо!
<Sergey_IT> иначе не избавиться от дурацких ошибок
<tagezi> я думаю основа это алгоритм на уровне языка.. если ты можешь соображать на этом уровне, то всё остальное прийдёт
<Sergey_IT> алгоритм от языка не зависит
<umren> tagezi с++ один из самых сложных языков, как ты думаешь без гайда его создателя ты сможешь на нем нормально писать?
<umren> в кутэ доки тока по классам и методам кутэ
<tagezi> ) интересный вопрос )) я думаю я смогу ответить годика через 3 только.. да и книги я читаю в огромных колличествах.. и постоянно узаю стправки
<Sergey_IT> классиков надо прочитать по 3 раза
<tagezi> Кстати, перед тем как взяться за Qt прочитал книгу про програмирование на c++  в линухе
<Sergey_IT> начинать надо с классиков, а спецальные книги уже потом
<Sergey_IT> кстати, в К&R последнего издания есть информация о линуксе
<tagezi> какое у страуструпа последнее издание?
<User816[web]> доброй ночи
<tagezi> доброй
<Sergey_IT> всем доброй )
<User816[web]> нужна помощь, у меня последняя xubuntu, и я не могу зайти через учетную запись админа, а через гостя без проблем
<User816[web]> чтобы это могло быть
<tagezi> незачем делать учетку админа
<Sergey_IT> а что говорит?
<tagezi> кстати процесорное время прога жрала на все 100% ( значит всётаки она что-то делала
<User816[web]> да ничего толком, просто начинает грузить, показывает окно меньше чем на секунду(прочитать нереально) и вовращается к выбору учетной записи
<User816[web]> админа я имел ввиду свою учетную запись с паролем
<User816[web]> как которой вся информация
<User816[web]> на*
<Sergey_IT> зайди  с рекавери/лайва и посмотри логи
<User816[web]> кто-нибудь может помочь?
<tagezi> User816[web]: ты логи посмотрел?
<shenmue> потри конфиги в хомяке
<tagezi> ладно, всем пока
<User866[web]> добрый вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-17
<User866[web]> у меня проблема: возможно ли сохранить информацию с винчестера с разделом xubuntu, при этом загружаясь с livecd винды?
<User866[web]> неужели все спят
<User702[web]> Доброй ночи !
<User866[web]> доброй
<User866[web]> вы новичок?
<User702[web]> да
<User866[web]> черт)
<User702[web]> хотел проконсультироваться но видать все спят
<User866[web]> мне просто помощь нужна
<User702[web]> а что у вас произошло ?
<User752[web]> всем привет!
<User752[web]> подскажите пожалуйста как с 9 04бунты перейти на что-то посвежее , ну на 10 04 хотя бы?
<azzick> А никто не знает, STUN может соединить двух таких клиентов:  172.16.x.x -- NAT -- Internet -- NAT -- 192.168.x.x
<azzick> то есть получится ли отправить от одного клиента UDP другому?
<Gakonis> Всем привет...
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ищу что-нибудь, чем можно было бы создавать спектрограммы аудиофайлов. audacity не предлогать.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, sox -n spectrogram это умеет делать
<User855[web]> Всем доброго дня!
<The_BROS> Пропал звук в Skype. Помогите восстановить
<baronos> pulseaudio -k попробуй если не появится я хз :)
<sharikoff> =)
<tagezi> всем привет
<NoOova> Господа, скоро ли выйдет 12.о4?
<NoOova> ещё больше недели ждать?
<only_you> NoOova: 26.04
<NoOova> дооолго =(
<chapt> ну через пару дней RC вроде как будет
<only_you> rc не будет
<only_you> после 2-ой беті сразу релиз
<aronsx> всем привет. есть проблемы с вайном. вайн настроен, заполене и профиксен, но как захожу в игры - все время нажата стрелка вверх. как это исправить?
<aronsx> с клавиатурой все в порядке
<tech-desk> #apt-get purge wine
<aronsx> что сделает эта комманда? перенастраивать вайн не надо будет?
<aronsx> эээ. а зачем мне удалять вайн?
<openvoid> это глупая шутка, типа вайн не нужен
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> )
<SergeyIT> Sergey_IT, поздравляю
<aronsx> блин. а нормально помочь проблеме вы не можете?
<baronos>  /join #winehq там определенно больше помошников по этому вопросу
<aronsx> спс
<tech-desk> может какие нить свитчеры стоят для клавиатуры?
<User316[web]> всем привет, есть такая необходимость сделать резервную копию с первоначальной директории и положить её в раздел /home спасибо за подсказку! весьма благодарен.
<tech-desk> rsync?
<tech-desk> а первоначальная директория самая самая
<tech-desk> чет вопрос какой то глупый?не кажется так?
<User316[web]> хм)
<User316[web]> директория первоначальная идет просто / в ней есть множество других, хочу все это запоковать в один архив, и чтобы архив был в разделе /home
<tagezi> заорхивировать её в tar
<tagezi> иположить в хом
<tagezi> не?
<tech-desk> это очень сложный вопрос,нужно призвать демонов
<artus> User316[web], прям первоначальная? и в ней множество?  прям секта свидетелей установки )
<artus> User316[web], и каакие материалы по бекапу корня ты собственно уже нашол сам?
<SergeyIT>  User316[web], а всю / не надо, кстати
<artus> SergeyIT, а у него нет желания разбиратцо, он сюда хитрый поисковый запрос бросил, ща ему нагуглят
<SergeyIT> по шее? ))
<tech-desk> давай жги дядя федор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> будем рекурсивно хому упаковывать в хому?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, исключения же есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто про них упоминал? :)
<tagezi> забъёт место на диске почитает хелп )
<artus> а никто про них не упоминал по причине того что здеся не гугль )
<tech-desk> как не гугл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: задача была / положить в хому :)
<artus> такшто пусть рекурсивно бекапитцо)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да хоть в /etc, проблема чтоль? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никакой
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и да, никто не говорил что собсно хому бекапить надо)
<artus> tech-desk, да вот никак не гугл :D
<baronos> !best
<ubuntuhelp> ...
<SergeyIT> baronos, я с телефона в ирку заходил, все нормально
<baronos> SergeyIT: отлично, andchat или androirc поставил?
<SergeyIT> baronos, androirc
<baronos> он мне нравится тем что удобно между каналами переключатся :) но юзаю andchat :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, пока не понял как в нем ненужные окна закрывать (
<baronos> SergeyIT: зажать заголовок комнаты и вылезти меню должно, если память не изменяет.
<SergeyIT> может быть... попробуем
<NoOova> а хома на отдельном диске?ъ
<NoOova> если да то проще сделать dd if=/dev/sdXX of=/home/sdXX.img bs=10M
<NoOova> намного быстрее проще и эффективнее
<NoOova> если что сломаеш восстанавливается за 5 минут, как акронисом
<SergeyIT> самое простое - это почитать для начала что-нибудь
<artus> NoOova, в каком месте быстрее, проже и эфективнее?
<NoOova> artus: быстрее в смысле скорости, проще в смысле работы с данными, эфективнее в смысле надежности
<SergeyIT> медленнее - таром быстрее
<artus> NoOova, tar cvpzf жееее, сам же пробовал уже
<NoOova> это вот ещё надо проверить. что быстрее затарить полный диск или слить архив  с полного диска
 * NoOova незаметно вставил слово "полный"
<NoOova> тьфу. образ
<NoOova> + дд мало вычисляет
<NoOova> он копирует
<artus> у тя бекапилки твои тоже ддшат? )))
<artus> дд надыть если те клонировать винт надо, все, остальное нафиг
<NoOova> artus: ну это друггое =)))) мое тарит
<artus> NoOova, ога, твое тарит, а остальные пусть жуть кактус и ддшуть ))
<artus> кстать, маленькой вопрос, убунта на флешку путем cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdc && sync  нормально заливается? ато дебьян без проблем, вот если бубунт тоже так же то тогла нфиг унетбутины и остальная ересь)
<NoOova> artus: я бы вообще подумал что оно так фиг заработает
<NoOova> может просто биос умный какой был
<NoOova> понял что ты делал
<artus> NoOova, да неть. работаеть :D , покрайней мере с нетинсталом
<NoOova> просто юсб флеш, юсб  хдд, юсб сдром это же все разные устройства
<NoOova> как он поймет что твоя флешка это юсб сдром
<artus> NoOova, да как то давно уже на это пофиг
<NoOova> ладно пора офф... работы много
<artus> NoOova, я ж говорю, у меня залипла устанвка после унетбутина, я так сделал, полет норм )
<SergeyIT> где то на форуме я уже видел этот способ
<artus> в мане деба к заливке образа на флeш ))
<artus> вобщем надо будет как нить потестить разные образы
<artus> минусом ток что что разбитая фс отсутствует опосля сих действий на флешке
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Как через консоль подключатся к компу по ссаш?
<Amblnb> бо пути непрёт
<tech-desk> вот это проблема достойна обсуждения
<andrex> ssh -pпорт user@host
<tech-desk> вот зачем....объясни зачем
<artus> Amblnb, путя вообще нафиг не нужна , а вот на http://sourceforge.net/projects/pacmanager/ посмотри :)
<tech-desk> пак дааа,хорошая вещица +
<tech-desk> жаль что нет возможности послать после подключения пару команд сразу же
<aronsx> кто в курсе, как из груба удалить строчки мемтест? минт11
<baronos> help.ubuntu.ru
<baronos> там есть очистка grub
<artus> aronsx, тогой, с минтом ты не угадал, и с вопросами по оному к ним в чатик
<aronsx> artus: минт это убунту 10,10 и у них чатика русского нет
<artus> @kick aronsx минт это минт, чатик у них есть , свободен сказочник
 * baronos :)
<baronos> artus: http://goo.gl/hRNc0
 * tagezi гений ))
<andrex> ubuntu 10.10 хм с чего это он взял
<aronsx> вы издеваетесь?
<artus> aronsx, ты правила читал? так чтоб потом не жаловался если что
<tech-desk> четкие посоны правила не читают
<tagezi> artus: поддержка сторонних дистрибутив не входят в задачи этого сообщества )))
<TheFalkorr> http://www.mapofthedead.com/
<aronsx> я правила нарушил когда я написал одним постом проблему? линукс минт 11 это убунту 10,10, только с предустановленными темами и кодеками!
<artus> @kban aronsx 3600 фанатики такие фанатики, изыди
<artus> упорный какой
<baronos> вот если бы я спросил как сделать синхронизацию времени, у меня дебиан. меня бы тоже кикнули, а вот если бы не говорил дебиан. то подсказали :D
<User374[web]> есть русский канал по вайну?
<artus> русский врятли, гуглотранслейт и инглиш вполне себе
<umren> baronos надо быть умнее и писать что у тебя бубен, а то нереализованный диктатор сразу в бан отправляет :D
<User986[web]> Здравствуйте! такая проблема: хотел установить на последнюю версию Ubuntu Skype, но почему то ругается на пакеты толи их не должно быть толи они не установлены
<umren> притом, что минт это просто гном3 по дефульту.. :D
<User986[web]> нашел в подробностях к той фигне, что не должны быть установлены libx11 или что то в этом духе
<aron612> разрешите доложить. в правилах нет такого пункта, как бан за указание своей ос
<TheFalkorr> aron612: 2.13
<TheFalkorr> @voice aron612
<aron612> зато есть пункт "2.3 Советовать другим пользователям команды и скрипты, выполнение которых может повлечь за собой потерю каких-либо данных." ,мне недавно посоветовали тут комманду sudo apt-get purge wine, и посоветовавший не был забанен
<TheFalkorr> а это 2.5
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user aron612 3600 а это 2.6
<artus> @kban --host "User374[web]" 3600 2.14
<TheFalkorr> artus: вот не ценят они доброты.хотят жить по правилам - пущай
<User937[web]> а кто вам сказал что я не с другого компа зашел?
<User937[web]> дерзкие вы какие то
<TheFalkorr> @kban --host "User937[web]" 2.14, 2.2
<artus> ужс , TheFalkorr какой ты дерзкий
<artus> :D
<TheFalkorr> аще
<artus> ну че, нат от 3g мегафона выпиливаетцо тоже достаточно просто :)
<TheFalkorr> artus: не.
<User779[web]> Добрый день господа. Возникла проблема. Есть сканер Plustek Opticbook 4600 Но он на версии Ubuntu 10.10  и 10.04 никак не определяется. Есть ли какой то опыт выхода из данной проблемы?
<artus> User779[web], usb ?
<User779[web]> fuf
<User779[web]> ага
<artus> User779[web], lsusb на hastebin.com кинь
<User779[web]> ок. спасибо пойду пробовать :)
<artus> User779[web], я в плане выхлоп туда и ссылочку сюда ))
<User779[web]> ааааааа.
<User779[web]> 5 мин
<User779[web]> сканер на дркгой машине
<artus> User779[web], ssh спасет отца русской демократии )
<artus> вот неугомонный воен
<User604[web]> 2.2. Оскорблять кого-либо из участников канала или принижать его личные качества. //я кого то унизил или оскорбил?
<TheFalkorr> @mode +b *!*@*83.149.*
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User604[web]"
<TheFalkorr> настырный он
<TheFalkorr> вот не понимает с первого раза
<User779[web]> а какой выхлоп то надо сюда скинуть!?
<artus> ну кидаеш его на засте, сохраняеш, а сюда полученную ссылочку
<User779[web]>  http://hastebin.com/fimikutoja.css
<User779[web]> http://hastebin.com/yopujejuli.css
<User779[web]> дубль на всякий случай если не то сразу сделал
<artus> вобщем по версии немцев, форточки в виртуалбоксе и пробрасывать его внутрь
<artus> а вообще дряйвер на него за 1000$ могут и написать)) покрайней мере были готовы году в 10м писать за вышеозвученую сумму
<User779[web]> читал по форумам что этот сканер в 11.10 сам по себе определялся но искажал сильно цвета. А верся с виртуалкой не прокатила. его не получалось на вируталке поднять.
<artus> User779[web], там там только пробросить usb
<User779[web]> Ну 30000 тыр. он сам то стоит 24 тыр. так что не думаю что мое руководство на это согласится.
<artus> к вбоксу плагин для usb ставиш, и пробрасываеш всего и вся
<User779[web]> Но для работы виртуалбокс один фиг пускат придется?!
<artus> ну можно сразу хостовую машину пускать, и к ней по рдп ходить , ил по vnc
<User779[web]> ок. буду пробовать. как получится отпишусь
<NoOova> народ а что за информация в /proc/version
<NoOova> это ядро, или дистрибутив, или что?
<TheFalkorr> Linux version 3.2.0-23-generic-pae (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu4) ) #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012
<TheFalkorr> а что тут непонятно?
<gaga_rin> 3даров ребетня
<TheFalkorr> какие людишшки
<SergeyIT> как ты нас (
<TheFalkorr> внезапно решил вернуться?
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q ^_^
<z100> Ребята помогите разобраться с xrdp вот описание проблемы  http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/7639633
<User686[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<discols> привет всем
<tech-desk> ку
<discols> Как openoffice на убунту 11,10 установить. Новичек.
<tech-desk> ошарашен
<tech-desk> а как же вы другой софт ставили?
<baronos> apt-cache policy openoffice.org если есть кандидат на установку, то sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<tech-desk> и по дефолту кажется в убунте уже стоит опенофис
<baronos> в 11.10 либре стоит
<tech-desk> и что не так с либре?
<tech-desk> это же форк на сколько помню
<User283[web]> Подскажите насчет бага в LibreOffice Невозможно запустить приложение.  [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!
<tagezi> кстати действительно, а что не нравиться в либрофисе? он один в один как ОО
<User283[web]> Только у меня после установки ОС не запускается LibreOffice
<fx_> приветс
<TheFalkorr> ~/.config/libreoffice снеси User283[web]
<z100> Ребята помогите разобраться с xrdp вот описание проблемы  http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/7639633
<fx_> у меня рторент отказывается работать с кубалиброй
<tagezi> =)
<fx_> причем другие клиенты работают
<TheFalkorr> fx_: а чеж не с чупакаброй
<fx_> а рторент работает с другими трекерами
 * baronos завис
<User283[web]> Кто нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой типа "Невозможно запустить приложение.  [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!" в LibreOffice сразу после установки ОС
<baronos> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<tagezi> тебеже сказали уже
<tagezi> User283[web]: в гугле всего две ссылки, ондна на ЛО (первая), а врорая на ОО.. нажимаешь первую и читаешь
<fx_> а еще чучуть офтопа,  как называется сайт где можно отмечать просмотренные и нет сериии сериалов
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User283[web]" ответ дали. не умеешь читать - не мешайся
<TheFalkorr> fx_: gedit
<fx_> урааа
<fx_> нашел
<tech-desk> ужс
<tech-desk> прям как в россии,неугодных в тюрьму
<tech-desk> только то кикают
<baronos> здесь нет демократии и свободы слова. Есть вопрос - есть ответ!
<User826[web]> всем привет
<User826[web]> у меня Adobe Air на убунту 11.10 (32 бит) не устанавливается, кто нибудь сталкивался с этим?
<baronos> при установке через терминал должен сказать чего надо ему
<TheFalkorr> User826[web]: все сталкиваются.с момента отказа поддержки эйра в линуксе
<User826[web]> ну во первых в терминале выдаёт   (setup:3464): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»   , а во вторых в окошке установки при нажатии "я принимаю условия" выходит " Adobe AIR не удалось установить. Перед установкой Adobe AIR установите 
<baronos> гугли на эту ошибку я когда то ставил дофус и сталкивался с этим, там линковал какой то файл и потом установка шла нормально
<User826[web]> что значит линковать?  я начинающий линуксоид, опыт сосвсем небольшой ещё у меня
<Lex_Sh> man ln
<aron612> ping
<ubuntuhelp> aron612, Fail!
<aron612> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> aron612, Понг.
<User647[web]> Добрый День,кто нибудь может подсказать можно установить Ubuntu на флешку?)ни как установочник,а как полноценную ось.(12.04 или 11.10 желательно)
<discols> По-моему, при установке убунты есть возможность "Посмотреть демо", т.е. использовать как LIve CD
<artus> User647[web], а что мешает, ставь, только смотри чтоб загрузчик на правельный раздел прописался, ну или же отруби физически все винты )
<User647[web]> То есть встанет на флешку без проблем?
<Pante59> прива всия народ
<artus> User647[web], ну да , флешка, usb винт, не столь важно
<User647[web]> Спасибо,ушел пробывать)
<discols> <Pante59> привет
<Pante59> Кто сталкивалса с проблемой что при подключении второго монитора к ноутбуку и одновременной их работы в режиме расширить экраны,уведомления Notify-OSD  всплывает на мониторе ноутбука.Т.е мне нужно подключенный монитор какимто образом сделать основным еÑ
<Pante59> Ubuntu 12.04
<baronos> !255 | Pante59
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Pante59> Как в Ubuntu 12.04 выставить подключенный монитор основным?
<numberto> Всем привет. Есть проблема с запуском unity 3d на свежеустановленном ubuntu 11.10.   Как я понял проблемы с драйвера нвидиа (когда работал через лайв флешку проблем не было)
<alexunc> Народ, а подскажите, в чем может быть дело, когда приложения самисобой закрываются
<alexunc> наутилус и firefox стабильно таким страдают
<Pante59> В Керчи
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/17/cigs/
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/17/semerka/
<[Raiden]> всеравно тихо
<NoOova> Народ тут кто нибудь знает js?
<Pante59> http://eloomyblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/linux.html
<NoOova> я тут в хамешательстве
<NoOova> *з
<NoOova> if (" ") {alert (1);}
<[Raiden]> Pante59: интересный линк. Пригодится
<Pante59> [Raiden]: я в яндекс диск бекап настроил очень удобно а то UbuntuOne в размере ущербен
<artus> Pante59, яндекс тоже ущербен )
<artus> в размере то
<Pante59> ну чтоб забекапить конфиги /home мне хватает
<umren> гугль драйв всем дает по 5 гигов, чето жадный гуголь, даже яндекс добрее - десяточку накидывает
<umren> xD
<[Raiden]> Pante59: но вообще юз рц локал и слипа это по пионерски )
<umren> вроде в Ubuntu One тоже 5 гигов сейчас?
<Pante59> А убунтуОне под Андроид планшет использую
<artus> дропбокс же , с рефералам он уже 20ть даеть
<artus> вернее только на рефералах 16, добавочных, + за тутор докинут 2 , жить можно )
<umren> я вкурсе, но это надо задрачивать
<umren> а тут те сразу дают
<umren> обычных юзеров волнует где сразу дают больше
<umren> ;)
<umren> а в дропбоксе я видел максималку гдето 75 гигов
<umren> ну из бесплатных
<artus> ну у меня 31 сейчас , шара которая
<artus> и в принципе ничего остального и не надо
<Pante59> у меня такая конфигурация с облаками http://i.piccy.info/i7/120e0c75edbdfa2e1cdc0454b13ab4f3/1-5-6929/50032913/Snymok_ekrana_ot_2012-04-17_18_44_22.png
<[Raiden]> у меня есть акк на ване , там лежи 1 мп3 и 2 картинки
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> никак не доходят руки сделать онлайн бэкап. Видимо потому, что не очень нужен.
<[Raiden]> хватает локального на соседний носитель
<artus> [Raiden], а все почему, потому что скорости на лан бекапы не те ((
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: яндекс по вебдав
<Pante59> Я считаю преимуществом ЯндексДиска что не нужно хранить файлы физически на ПК он не для синхронизации
<umren> ну ЯД для бекапов подойдет)
<umren> хотя можно и на дропбокс бекапить
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ну типа я заметил
<umren> в гугле бекапы хранить сыкотно
<umren> они их продавать будут сами))
<[Raiden]> шифровать надо
<[Raiden]> гпг вроде может по паролю и вроде даже сжимает. Хотя может вру
<umren> в данном случае я имею ввиду, личные данные какие нибудь
<[Raiden]> ну или по ключу.
<umren> в дропбоксе же например ты не шифруешь все по дефульту
<[Raiden]> я вообще не юзаю пока-что облако
<umren> зря
<umren> броськаробка шикарна
<Pante59> А стандартную утилиту для бекапа покрайней мере в 12.04 тоже никто не отменял там и запаролить пожно и папки выбрать вручную
<umren> с one у мя как то не сраслось, когда он вышел глючный был
<User403[web]> l2tp не работает, vpnpptp пишет "Скорость отдачи три раза подряд в течение трех секунд превысила пропускную способность сети.Сеть неработоспособна." как быть?
<jlewka> всем привет
<Pante59> jlewka: хло
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<jlewka> хай
<baronos> тыщ
<User279[web]> ребята здрасти у меня проблема, поставил мобил партнер на хуавей е171 при подключении создавалось проводное соединение потом после обновления это соединение куда то делось и исчез драйвер на 3г модем не знаете как вернуть драйвер
<Nubiboto> Есть кто знающий?
<User279[web]> а че случилось?
<andrex> !ask | Nubiboto
<ubuntuhelp> Nubiboto: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Nubiboto> у меня 2 компа один с обновленной версией убунты другой нет, как мне на втором обновить не скачсивая все из инета?
<Nubiboto> или куда кешируются все обновления
<Nubiboto> ?
<Nubiboto> ))
<TheFalkorr> /var/cache
<Pante59> User279[web]: А зачем тебе эта прога просто настрой через стандартный убунтовский Сетевые соединения----->Мобильные
<User279[web]> панте так вот я и не могу настроить потому что нету драйвера и не определяется устройство а мобил партнер работает нормально , но мне надо чтобы в нетворке соединение хоть какое то было иначе даже в аську не вылезти блин
<Pante59> ну вроде как все устройства в /dev находятса туда думаю копать нужно
<andrex> User279[web]: гугли как вырубить виртуальный привод на мопеде
<Pante59> У меня модем и с диском работает так что проблема врятли в нем
<User279[web]> андрекс а вырубится ли я и на винде не смог это сделать так как модем новый и команды другие точнее там процессор новый впаяли Hisinito был бы квалкомм тогда другое дело
<Pante59> Почитай вот эту темку вроде похоже симптомы http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=4520
<User279[web]> я вообще не могу понять я открыл типа диспетчер дров там были пропиетарные дрова на видео и на 3 г модем затем я обновил систему и все!!!!!! драйвер куда то исчез
<Pante59> На флешке модема ведь есть дрова под Линус
<shenmue> о как. удалил флэш . теперь юьтюб норм работает
<Pante59> Есть у когонибудь 2 монитора и Ubuntu 12.04 есть вопрос?
<User279[web]> панте смотри поставил линукс установил дрова и мобил партнер установил соединение через конект менеджер нетворк увидел его как проводное  зашел в диспетчер дров там драйвер на 3г модем и на видюху я активировал драйвер на видюху  и на
<User279[web]> о чтоб он там отображался
<Pante59> У модема внутри есть флешка на ней должны быть дрова под Линукс
<Pante59> Когда подключаеш модем должен появитса сьемный диск
<Pante59> Модель напиши модема ща погуглю
<User279[web]> МТС Е171 я гуглил ниче путевого
<Pante59> Ubuntu какая версия?
<User279[web]> 11.10
<User279[web]> нахер я ее обновлял
<Pante59> Проблема в режимах модема он подключаетса не как модем а как сьемный диск или еще хрен знает что
<Pante59> Читай вот http://startubuntu.ru/?p=5426
<shenmue> у меня мобила такая. линь сразу определяет что это модем, вебкамера, сьемный диск и хрень для прошивания
<shenmue> особенно бесит поведенние нетворк менеджра который сразу обрубает впн и заюзать пытаеться гпрс
<Pante59> Да я тоже при подключении Samsung I900 WITU сталкивалса что как модем определяет и нет вырубает
<shenmue> хм... любопытно почему из убунтовых реп флэш такой поганный а из мяты норм работает
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: потому что они из одного и того же репа?
<shenmue> у меты еще свои источники
<TheFalkorr> но не на партнерский реп, где флеш
<shenmue> мяты*
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/пыщьпыщьолеолебарселона.png
<toxa> это всё подсознательные тригеры..... :) где графики, тесты, сравнения????....
<shenmue> не просто ютьюб был синим. посмотрел версию флеша. стоит из реп убунту. сменил на ту что шла изкаробке с мятой. всё норм
<toxa> а что с ней было не так? с флешой?
<toxa> :)
<toxa> может уже исправили, в сегодняшнем обновлении
<shenmue> видео было синим
<baronos> аппаратное ускорение отключаешь и все
<tagezi> у меня с флешем всё всегда было нормально.. странно
<Pante59> аналогично видать видюха проприетарная(ну и словечко)
<tagezi> не.. интоловская )
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: 11.0
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: и причем тут убунта, если баг с аппаратным ускорением сами адоб признали и править не станут.
<TheFalkorr> а они его внедрили с версии 11.1
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: таки и в чем проблема убунты?в том, что они добавляют ту версию флеша, что есть?в том, что их флешплугин инсталлер - тупо скрипт, который качает версию, какая есть у адоба?
<TheFalkorr> значит убунта виновата, что адоб не хочет править баг
<shenmue> эм... в уберепах просто видать бажная версия. а вот у мяты увсе путем
<baronos> я щас нуво использую проблем нет с флешем, и даже 1080 видео не тормозит.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: так.с какого момента ты перестал узнавать знакомые буквы?
<artus> TheFalkorr, раслабся, адобе вообще забила на флеш для линуксов ) будет токмо для хрома спецом делать
<TheFalkorr> artus: я знаю.а он не может понять, что адобу плевать.пытаюсь понять, какая фраза оказалась излишне сложной и непонятной:)
<tagezi> ) как это забила.. он только вот обновился ))
<baronos> чтоб впилить свой браузер по-умолчанию в дистры и вытеснить фф :D
<TheFalkorr> tagezi: ну да.обновы для 11.2 будут еще лет 5 выпускать
<TheFalkorr> ток вот новые версии 11.3 и выше уже не будет паковать под убунту
<TheFalkorr> этим займется гугл для своего пеппер апи в хроме
<shenmue> во пристал то
<tagezi> ну я таких тонкостей не знаю... главное что бы работало без меготанцев
<Igor__> привет всем
<Pante59> Igor__: Хай
<Igor__> подскажите как зарегится нормально в IRС?
<baronos> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Igor__> спасибо ща попробую
<Igor__> как-то всё запутано... ну ладно когда-то в следующий раз зарегаюсь
<tagezi> TheFalkorr: а разве 11.3 - это не бета?
<Igor__> я хочу потренероватся администрировать свой сервак с чего начать и какую ОС лучше поставить?
<TheFalkorr> tagezi: сейчас да.а выйдет - будет не бета
<Igor__> так как я хочу стать сисадмином
<shenmue> сначала с регистрациии ника
<tagezi> начни с чтения книжек по математике
<Igor__> я хочу что-то типа домашнего хостинга и тд
<TheFalkorr> мммм. сулл ксакеп
<Igor__> я начал с Ubuntu server на Virtual BOX но начал ставить apache и тд ... пошли вместо русского языка какие-то краказябры
<shenmue> cyr
<Igor__> что мне делать?
<toxa> а зачем тебе домашний хостинг?
<tagezi> соседям продавать место под домашние сайты )
<toxa> :)))))))))))))))))))
<toxa> оооо нееет........ комары...... они прилетелииии!!!! неееееееееттттт
<toxa> а кто-нить VirtualBox пробовал sas подтыкать? там вроде есть драйверы..
<Igor__> домашний сайт хочу создать попрактиковатся
<toxa> а у тебя хостовая система windows?
<toxa> какая версия ubuntu server?
<umren> toxa: чо такое sas?
<umren> toxa: если хочешь стать сисадмином вначале иди учи виндовц сервер
<umren> как бы это парадоксально не звучало
<toxa> :) windows server не возможно знать.... можно только пробовать различные варианты и смотреть что на выходе....
<umren> разберись с active directory
<toxa> sas это http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Attached_SCSI  sas :)
<umren> линукс тоже невозможно знать, тут миллиард всего
<umren> нужны определеные задачи
<umren> кроме того, одмин должен знать и то и другое
<toxa> ну давай поговорим о gpo  :) если тебе хочется
<Igor__> у меня стоит 11.10
<toxa> а что не работает?... и как выглядят кракозябры...
<toxa> :)
<baronos> ну как еще выглядят русские буквы в консоли убунту, квадратиками :)
<tagezi> крягозябры унего выглядят крякозебрально
<tagezi> действительно консоль нужно настроить..
<Igor__> я только что настроил я работал через Putty и кодировка неправильная в нём выставленна
<tagezi> хотя там и без руских буков всё понятно
<toxa> аааа.... :)
<umren> toxa: да и одмином учицо не надо, тут сразу в бой надо
<Igor__> а можете подсказать хоть откуда начинать???
<umren> toxa: а, я не тому пишу)
<umren> блин)
<umren> Igor__ сколько тебе лет?
<Igor__> 15
<tagezi> я же говорю с учебников математики )
<umren> 10й класс?
<Igor__> 9
<toxa> а я то думаю.......
<tagezi> )
<umren> toxa: ага, я чето перепутал с игорем
<Igor__> математика здесь не причём
<tagezi> причем )))
<toxa> учи протоколы сетевые
<tagezi> вот увидишь, всё встанет на свои места )
<umren> Igor__ одминами не рождаются и не учаться, одминами становяться
<Igor__> ну я уже понял =)
<umren> а почему именно одмином то?
<umren> пожарником, космонавтом, не?
<umren> полицейским
<tagezi> призедентом )
<umren> финансовым воротилой
<Igor__> мне нравится заниматся компом
<tagezi> не будет он финансовым воротилой, там тоже математику нужно знать )
<Igor__> =)
<umren> там специфическая математика
<umren> да и ее не все там знают, для этого отдельные аналитики
<tagezi> нармальная, математическая )))
<umren> так что не надо
<tagezi> знают они математику )) и экономику )) и получше нас с тобой
<umren> это те так со стороны кажется
<umren> в крупных конторах есть финансовые аналитики/статисты
<Igor__> ну а всё же с чего начать?
<umren> вот они знают
<umren> мат анализ и прочее
<umren> а те кто баблосами кидается нихрена не знают
<umren> знают тока где сбагрить или откатик отработать
<umren> с этого и основной навар :D
<tagezi> те кто баблосами кидается не становяться финансовыми воротилами.. это их сынки
<umren> скоро вернусь)
<umren> igor_ сети
<umren> Igor__ начни с сетей
<tagezi> Igor__: начни с того что открой гугл, и задавай ему все вопросы которые хочешь
<Igor__> я уже делал милион раз (думал что ддосну гугл)
<tagezi> он знает почти всё, а то что не знает можно додумать самому..
<artus> весеннее обострение
<Igor__> а на какой ОС тренироватся админить?
<tagezi> помоему осееннее перетекло незаметно в весеннее
<toxa> сначало нужно забыть про журнал "хаккер" и купить учебник по сетям....типа Олифер-а.... и прочитать....
<tagezi> Igor__: да на любой
<artus> Igor__, на чиненькой , ога
<artus> *с
<shenmue> опана
<shenmue> гугол тоже всем халяву выдает у себя на серверах
<tagezi> у меня кстати убу в синих тонах ))
<artus> shenmue, еще не выдает
<shenmue> общее название есть для сервисов дроббокс убуван и так далее?
<Igor__> а если поставить обычную Дескопную убунту и на ней сначала тренироватся?
<umren> Igor__ вначале книжку в руки и зубрить сети
<umren> протоколы
<umren> можешь даже к компу не подходить
<umren> ;D
<artus> Igor__, в чем потренироватся? если ты не можеш догнать что в патти надо кодировку выставить
<Igor__> ну так я ток начал буквально неделю назад
<umren> компом пользоваться?
<umren> как в школе оценки то? :D
<Igor__> нет пытатся что-то настроить
<toxa> на одной лучше не стоит, тренируйся на виртуалках, поставь одну чистую серверную версию , скопируй её и на копии тренируйся, как сломаешь, делай снова копию... и так далее... в первое время будет будет не получатся, а переустанавливать десктопную версию н
<toxa> а машине мучительное дело...
<umren> toxa: а че он с ней будет делать? он же не сетей ничо не знает
<Igor__> я всё на виртуалке и делаю
<artus> umren, чтоб апачик накатить ему толмуд по сетям вызубрить? хотя в качестве наказания можно :D
<toxa> когда читаешь теорию, хочется применять на практике,... а голая теория быстро забывается....
<umren> и че это даст?
<tagezi> апач ставиться за 2-3 минуты из репов, и обычно там ничего настраивать уже впринципе и не нужно
<artus> *а
<umren> ну поставил он апач
<umren> так можно и весь репозиторий поставить
<tagezi> а чо ему ещё нужно для сайта? )
<toxa> ага... не нужно.... когда нагрузки нету.... :) а когда она большая....
<umren> так он сайт одминить собрался?
<tagezi> перл? пхп? )
<umren> это уже другая сфера
<umren> нафига ему апач
<tagezi> мускул?
<artus> umren, а он роутить сети собрался или сейтик поднимать?
<umren> а фиг его знает
<umren> я понять немогу зачем ему апач
<Igor__> я вообще пока по видеоурокам пытаюсь настраивать
<umren> файлопомойку пускай сделает какую нидь
<umren> а не в дебри лезет
<artus> не, почитать само собой, и даже нужно , ток давай уже в нагрузку ему по sql талмуд, страниц так пару тыщ, до кучи пхп, распечатку мана по nginx и тд и тп ...
<umren> )
<toxa> apache это приложение, которое сделало linux популярным!
<umren> artus а причем тут админство уже?
<tagezi> апач можно и в винде поставить )
<tagezi> для этого не нужно Линя
<umren> там можно iis поставить
<umren> )
<umren> там даже гуй есть
<artus> umren, │21:51        +Igor__ | домашний сайт хочу создать попрактиковатся
<Igor__> я знаю но я потихонькку хочуу перейти на Линукс
<umren> artus чето я пропустил
<umren> Igor__ так ты определись чего ты хочешь
<umren> одминить или сайт
<tagezi> для него нет разницы )
<toxa> когда он появился его не было под windows, а сервер под windows не имел virtualhosts, что было большим плюсом для apache
<artus> Igor__, и вообще , с этими вопросами не сюда а на форум , в раздел администрирование, тама тебе и хавтушечки, и мануальчики, и ссылочки, а здеся вот совмесного прочтение документации не будет, так што думай )
<umren> это разные вещи
<Igor__> и админить и сайт
<umren> таких спецов нет
<umren> это 2 разные профы
<umren> )
<tagezi> я же говорю.. математика за 9-10 класс.. как только въедит в логарифмы, можно с матрицами помучиться, и потом логика должна встать на место )
<Igor__> я вообще собираюсь поступать в ВУЗ на сисадмина и там скорей всего будет и сайт админить
<umren> в вуз?
<umren> тогда сиди математику зубри
<umren> действительно
<Igor__> http://book.tr200.net/v.php?id=9423 такая книжечка подойдёт?
<toxa> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/6108150/
<umren> Igor__ короче ты пока не знаешь чего хочешь
<umren> Igor__ если ты собрался в вуз, какие у тебя оценки по математике сейчас?
<Igor__> ну где то 8
<umren> че такое 8?
<toxa> блин... а у нас 5 бальная система была... :))))))
<Igor__> =)
<umren> у вас 10 бальная система?
<toxa> 8 из 10 наверное
<shenmue> а щас стобальная система
<Igor__> 12 бальная
<umren> хренасе я отстал от жизни
<toxa> я под столом...
<umren> в школах новые балы уже
<Igor__> я с Украины
<shenmue> не тянут молодые то что там пришлось =)
<jlewka> Igor__, http://www.williamspublishing.com/Books/978-5-8459-1740-9.html не плохая книжка
<toxa> вот не понимаю... зачем 12 бальную.... преподователям было сложно между 1 и 5 поставить.... а тут 12 вариатов...  :)))))
<jlewka> правда в текущей версии перевода опечаток не мало...
<Igor__> ладно я побежал. завтра форумы ещё почитаю
<umren> на форумах треш
<umren> не открывай их ваще
<umren> )
<tagezi> 8 - это тройка, 9 - это четвёрка по старому ))
<umren> серьезно?
<tagezi>  3 с + )))
<shenmue> 100 это пятерка
<jlewka> а от 0 до 5, при такой системе оценки вообще ставят?)
<tagezi> я же с самого начала сказал, пусть учит математику, до седьмого поту
<umren> tagezi чего ты так всем математику прививаешь? :D
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> ))) нет, почитай лог.. там с первый 3 фраз стало понятно кто пришёл ))
<umren> я поздней зашел
<xibrand> всем привет что значит это if (test "$?" == "0");
<toxa> у системного администратора должен быть матиматический склад ума... у линуксового точно!!!.... а вот в виндовсе... :) возможно и не потребуется...
<umren> это его фраза?
<tagezi> да везде нужно.. если с компами работать
<toxa> это проверка "входных параметров ноль?"
<tagezi> просто что бы мозг немношко встал на место
<umren> toxa: одмину придется и с виндой и с линуксом работать, если фирма не супер крупная где на каждый чих свой спец
<artus> toxa, скорее уж аналитический
<xibrand> где про test можно почитать?
<artus> tagezi, ато дальше написаного и не перепрыгнеш )
<toxa> man test
<tagezi> угу )
<umren> xibrand это баш что ли?
<xibrand> да
<xibrand> не знаю что делает test
<xibrand> в скрипте
<artus> а мы должны знать чего в твоем скрипте тест делает?
<umren> BSD General Commands Manual TEST(1) NAME   test, [ -- condition evaluation utility
<umren> condition evaluation utility
<jlewka>        test - check file types and compare values
<toxa> только вот почему скобки круглые...
<umren> в скобках перед ифом заворачивается условие
<umren> которое проверяется
<xibrand> umren: просто вы плохо знаете bash
<umren> плохо
<umren> я на нем ниче не писал года 4
<xibrand> мне на другом канале сразу без вопросов сказали что это и я понял
<jlewka> (test "$?" == "0") равносильно [[ $? == 0 ]]
<toxa> да... но скобки то не круглые
<umren> хотя, скорее 3)
<xibrand> данный if проверяет
<xibrand> успешно ли выполнилось предыдущая команда
<xibrand> то есть в скрипте то что было выше команда
<jlewka> xibrand, круто,  правда в отличие от тебя мы умеем читать man :)
<xibrand> я рад за вас
<tagezi> мы тоже за себя рады :D
<shenmue> кто маны читает тот в цирке не смеется
<tagezi> не знает куда вставить man circk и man smeh ? )
<jlewka> тихо чег то тут...
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> есть такая славная книга "Математика в таблицах" всё просто и понятно...
<tagezi> никто не видел книги "qt в таблицах"? )
<umren> tagezi таблица 9999999х99999999?
<tagezi> ) нет просто человеческие объяснения что зачем нужно
<tagezi> ну, например, как в мане
<tagezi> а то интернет забит одними и темеже примерами, которые сайты старательно перепечатывают друг с друга
<umren> сразу вспомнилось http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ACObF28sOjU/TR8nTFXeMGI/AAAAAAAAACA/lI2GuPWjfbM/s1600/c%252B%252B_21.PNG
<umren> да туториалы по чему угодно только на базовом уровне
<tagezi> не знаю.. мне иногда кажеться что програмировать на асемблере намного проще чем на Qt
<tagezi> а с картинкой согласен )
<umren> ну особо много ты на нем ненапропрамируешь
<umren> кутэ это просто тулкит, программируешь ты на плюсах все же
<umren> подключил гуевину заюзал гуевину
<tagezi> ) незнаю.. думаю можно много напрограмировать.. главное библиотеки создать
<tagezi> ну впринципе как и было когдато сделано.. и появилось куча языков
<umren> программируй на ассемблера, но это больше для личного самоудовлетворения)
<sharikoff> я прожил 12601 день
<tagezi> на линухе это очень не популярно, к сожалению
<tagezi> а подвиндой раньше развлекался )
<umren> а так то - все кажется проще, с чем уже дело имел
<tagezi> по пхп что угодно можно вырыть.. 10-15 вариациях ))
<tagezi> если не понял словоблюдие из учебника, на примерах разберёшься
<umren> на пхп с кутэ не поработаешь :D
<tagezi> кстати гдето валялса мануал пхп+кьют
<umren> серьезно? :D
<tagezi> угу.. что-то мелкало
<umren> мож pyQT?
<tagezi> щас помоему что угодно уже есть.. даже бесик + qt ))
<tagezi> иптон у меня через день обнавляется )
<umren> не, все почти линкеры пхп к гуям дохлые
<umren> PHP-Qt 0.9 (26 декабря 2007)
<umren> PHP-GTK 2.0.1 (16 мая 2008)
<umren> как бы намекает
<tagezi> Qt помоему с 91 года была дохлой системой до 2004, если не ошибаюсь.. а сейчас половина прог на нём пишёт )
<umren> просто в те годы пик популярности был, энтузиасты думали что пхп это язык будущего и на нем можно писать все, а потом эйфория прошла
<umren> и их отпустило)
<tagezi> ничего, придёт время и баш партируют на винду )))
<umren> tagezi фиг знает, по моим наблюдениям все больше прог уходят в веб
<umren> а браузер это единая точка доступа с любого устройства
<tagezi> корявое оно через интернет всё.. сырое и недоделаное...
<tagezi> игрушки только рулят.. ито переодически
<umren> ой да ладно, например многие уже настольную почту не юзают
<umren> мне гмыла хватает с головой
<umren> кроме того, те ненадо думать об обновлениях
<umren> веб приложения постоянно обновленные
<tagezi> там юзать то нечего ))) зашёл раз в месяц стёр спам и забыл )
<umren> ну эт у кого как)
<umren> а настольные приложения сейчас это часто просто прослойка к веб сервису которая оттуда берет данные
<tagezi> почта и гтолк - это всё что я юзаю.. ну ещё г+
<umren> карты?
<umren> никогда не юзаешь? )
<tagezi> карты редко очень
<tagezi> они вообще испаганились последнее время
<tagezi> легче бумажные открыть и найти
<tagezi> кроме того, я турист, мне привычнее на бумагу зырки пялить
<tagezi> прог с экономической направленностью нет практически в сетевом исполнении, а то что есть убогое до невозможности
<umren> экономической направленность это для трейдеров или ты имеешь ввиду 1с всякие?
<tagezi> редакторов графики нет.. фотошоп что-то пытался сделать.. пытался пытался, так и оставил евнуха.. что-то простое, обрезать картинку, повернуть
<tagezi> да и для трейдинга тоже нет ничего нормального
<umren> для трейдинга не знаю, а вот всякие crm/sap/axapta вполне себе интегрируется в вебе)
<tagezi> глючные индикаторы, график по которому гадаешь а не анализируешь
<tagezi> огромными когнторами чисто под свои нужды?
<umren> да, те у которых есть баблосы
<umren> но там прайсы дикие
<tagezi> жутко не доделаные штуки.. больно смотреть..
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> знаю
<tagezi> уни их начинают делать, и забивают на пол пути..
<umren> мож у фирмы деньги кончаются?)
<umren> ))
<tagezi> самую хорошую систему видел у Лукойла, и то старая уже и с подводными камнями
<tagezi> по документообороту
<tagezi> на лотусе кажись была сделана
<umren> лотус домино)
<tagezi> угу
<umren> лотус вроде еще развиваеться успешно
<tagezi> короче, чисто моё мнение, рунету до веб интерфейса, как кошку за хвост до марса подкинуть
<tagezi> даже слизать нормально не можем.. ну окрамя флешь игрушек
<umren> какой то у тя сплошной негатив
<Pante59> разбавляю диалог)))
<tagezi> да.. с кьют задолбался )
<tagezi> прошу прощения )
<umren> если не получается что то долго, отойди осмотрись)
<tagezi> кстать, сегодня юнити опять обновляли
<umren> а то так нервный срыв можно получить
<Pante59> http://habrahabr.ru/company/apps4all/blog/142006/
<tagezi> да я блин контрольную по выше математике должен писать.. думаю щас закончу прогу на логическом месте и пойду ))))
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-18
<BlancoD> Thunderbird Из трея не достать. Это норм?
<User074[web]> Привет всем, помогите пожалуйста подключить usb wifi адаптер tp-link wn722, драйверы в системе есть а wlan0 отсутствует
<User943[web]> помогите я загузиться не могу!
<User943[web]> сос
<Chrome5162> есть кто а?
<Chrome5162> ау
<User884[web]> Привет. Можно ли загрузившись с лив-сд (убунту 11,10), сменить пользователя (например рут) и войти под гноме шелл? Я загрузился с диска, создал пользователя root, но войти так и не смог
<Chrome5162> зачем тебе?
<User884[web]> у меня утановлена убунту, но гном работает, только в режиме классик
<User884[web]> хотел попробовать  другой образ без установки
<Chrome5162> ну уж я не знаю
<Chrome5162> блин тут ни кого нема
<User884[web]> спасибо )
<Chrome5162> я воообше запуститсья не могу
<Chrome5162> диск не видиться
<Chrome5162> как его включить
<Chrome5162> мать иго
<User884[web]> модет не правильно записал?
<Chrome5162> да нет
<Chrome5162> просто вошёл винду хотео игру постаивть
<Chrome5162> комп завис
<Chrome5162> я его выключил
<Chrome5162> включил
<Chrome5162> пишеь grub rescue
<Chrome5162> а что он хочет не пойму
<Chrome5162> там команды писать можно а какие именно я понятия не имею
<Chrome5162> так
<Chrome5162> надо в гугле посмотреть
<Chrome5162> чё то я спаниковал малость
<User884[web]> grub это загрузчик. у тебя была установлена убунту?
<Chrome5162> тебя как звать
<Chrome5162> ну что такое груб я знаю поверь уже год за линухом))
<Chrome5162> люди ну что ни кого нет?!
<Chrome5162> сос
<Chrome5162> здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста!
<User293[web]> приём
<User293[web]> Загрузиться с LiveCD. sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda перезагрузка sudo update-grub /dev/sda6 - Раздел с линухом.
<User293[web]> Блин, чето IRC транспорт сообщения не отправляет.
<Chrome5162> ась
<Chrome5162> я тут
<Chrome5162> что случилось?
<mortuary> вчера наконец то получил инвайт на яндекс.диск) интересное решение на webdav'e получилось, я считаю
<mortuary> правда в наутилусе тормозит немного
<Chrome5162> а
<Chrome5162> да я тоже получил неделю назад
<Chrome5162> вы моете мнке помочь?
<Chrome5162> не моете
<mortuary> Chrome5162, что приключилось то?
<umren> яндекс диск хорош
<umren> быстро работает
<umren> побыстрей броськоробки
<Chrome5162> аа
<Chrome5162> я тама
<Chrome5162> тута везде ишу
<Chrome5162> не могу грузануться с винта
<Chrome5162> grub rescue строка и усё
<jlewka> попробуй от туда вручную указать ядро
<jlewka>  либо с флешки загрузить и от туда уже восстановить
<Chrome5162> так
<Chrome5162> вручную указать ядро
<Chrome5162> я хотел груб переделать но на команду sudo fdisk -l ноль эфекта
<Chrome5162> CHROOT
<jlewka> Эм...?
<jlewka> как ты хотел его переделать?
<Chrome5162> ну я думал что груб слетел
<Chrome5162> не переделать вернуть
<Chrome5162> я это имел ввиду
<Chrome5162> у меня винда вдруг заглохла
<Chrome5162> вырубил
<Chrome5162> думал что груб
<Chrome5162> попытался востоновить
<Chrome5162> и вот тебе на
<Chrome5162> кста в Dolphinтое диска нет
<jlewka> sudo fdisk -l нечего не выводит?
<Chrome5162> неа
<jlewka> вообщем нечего, даже ошибки?
<jlewka> а где ты ее запускаешь? в смысле, загрузившись с флешки?
<Chrome5162> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Chrome5162> да с диска
<Chrome5162> сиди
<jlewka> так, а какие ты действия сделал загрузившись с диска?
<Chrome5162> сразу сюда
<Chrome5162> ждал людей
<jlewka> тогда делай следующее
<Chrome5162> у меня выскавиеет
<Chrome5162> grub rescue
<jlewka> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<jlewka> у тебя скок физических дисков в компе?
<Chrome5162> 1
<jlewka> ls /dev/sda*
<jlewka> выполни
<Chrome5162> а вместо звезды
<jlewka> вместо звезды звезду)
<Chrome5162> ой
<Chrome5162> "/dev/sda"
<Chrome5162> жёлтым
<jlewka> разделов ни каких не нашел?
<Chrome5162> это весь вывод
<jlewka> а если ls /dev/sd*
<Chrome5162> анологично
<jlewka> эм... ну тогда рассказывай, что ты сделал перед тем как у тебя все сломалось)
<Chrome5162> ничего винда просто заглохла выключил появилось gruv rescue
<Chrome5162> момент
<jlewka> dmesg | grep -iP "(sda|error|err)" -C 1
<Chrome5162> Read Error вырубил комп минут через 10 врубил пришёл grub rescue
<jlewka> и вывод на itpaste или куда нить еще
<Chrome5162> а что это за команда?
<jlewka> dmesg выводит журнал
<jlewka> grep -iP "(sda|error|err)" -C  , а тут парсим
<jlewka> выводим ток то что нас интересует
<Chrome5162> окей я тут просто ем сейчас
<jlewka> ну я тоже, кофе пью и работаю)
<Chrome5162> пришёл с учёбы поиграл называеться
<umren> игры зло
<Chrome5162> dmesg | grep -iP "(sda|error|err)" -C
<umren> линукс тебя разучивает заниматься ерундой
<Chrome5162> или dmesg | grep -iP "(sda|error|err)" -C 1
<umren> покорись ему
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> шо да то да
<jlewka> dmesg | grep -iP "(sda|error|err)" -C 1
<Chrome5162> 1 надо в конце не понял
<jlewka> надо
<umren> -c это count
<umren> количество типо
<Chrome5162> так и куда е вылоить
<jlewka> это контекст, он строчку сверху и снизу еще покажет
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Chrome5162> ааа точно
<jlewka> но чего то  у меня плохие предчуствия по поводу твоего диска...
<Chrome5162> рано
<jlewka> ))))
<Chrome5162> http://paste.pro/5147976
<Chrome5162> надежда умирает последней
<Chrome5162> и должен сказать так и происходит
<Chrome5162> клянусь удалю винду к ёкараной матрёне
<Chrome5162> лишь бы линух стартанулся
<Chrome5162> может провода по трогать?
<jlewka> ну попробуй  :)
<Chrome5162> естествено с выкл компом
<jlewka> тебе данные от туда нужны?
<Chrome5162> нет мне нужно что бы линух запускался
<Chrome5162> но если не выйдет тогда эвакуировать от туда данные
<Chrome5162> такс...
<jlewka> у тебя есть другой жесткий со свободным местом больше чем этот джесткий?)
<Chrome5162> увы
<Chrome5162> я надеюсь вы от сюда уходить не собираетесь?
<Chrome5162> не бросайте меня
<Chrome5162> таак поппроообую физически аккуратно воздействовать на диск
<jlewka> ))
<jlewka> ненадо)
<jlewka> не надр
<Chrome5162> чего не надо
<jlewka> Выяснил что было, проблема в контроллере. поменял местами новый винт и дивидюк, все заработало на ура, ни одного сбоя, лог красивый. Кстате щее грешил на питание, нет по питанию все в порядке.
<jlewka> эт у чела похожая прабла была
<Chrome5162> эм
<Chrome5162> ссылка
<Chrome5162> главный товар интерента ссылка
<jlewka> http://forum.shelek.ru/index.php/topic,17730.msg196617.html
<Chrome5162> )))
<Chrome5162> А ГДЕ ЧЁРТ ВОЗЬМИ РЕШЕНИЕ
<jlewka> последнее сообщение
<Chrome5162> эм?
 * Chrome5162 пока не понимает
<Chrome5162> что за контроллёр
<jlewka> ну как я понимаю, он просто подключил другой провод
<BlancoD> Thunderbird Из трея не достать. Это норм?
<Chrome5162> ну я то провода не трогал
<tagezi> всем привет
<Chrome5162> у тебя проблемы?
<Chrome5162> в любом случае вставай в очередь
<tagezi> o_O это мне?
<Chrome5162> ай
<Chrome5162> браузер завис
<mortuary> при воиспроизведении флеша все время крашится хром, я один такой? 18.0.1025.151
<Chrome5162> крашиться
<Chrome5162> как это
<tagezi> mortuary: странно.. убу какая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: дрова nouveau?
<Chrome5162> так ладно попробую посмотреть винт авось поможет
<Chrome5162> я ща
<jlewka> ушел..)
<jlewka> тоесть (
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> | ну и ладно |
<mortuary> tagezi, 12/04
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, а как посмотреть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: чего?
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, дрова какие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> glxinfo
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://pastebin.com/mgfg2kEp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: угу. тут в теме обсуждения nouveau пробегала подобная проблема, отключи хардварное ускорение для флеша
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, как бы это сделать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугл знает
<mortuary> ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: браузер другой не пробовал?
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, в лисе все нормально
<mortuary> мне еще хром переодически вот такую пепяку выдает Не удалось корректно загрузить ваш профиль. Некоторые функции могут быть недоступны. Убедитесь, что ваш профиль существует и у вас есть разрешение на операции чтения и записи.
<mortuary> чтобы это значило?
<TheFalkorr> что.... даже не знаю, как тебе сказать... что он не может прочесть твой профиль?
<mortuary> ))
<mortuary> но почему?)
<TheFalkorr> потому что либо не закрыт копий хрома.а они не могут делиться.либо побитый хард
<TheFalkorr> я ставлю на первое
<Chrome5162> уря заработал!
<Chrome5162> User346[web]: здравствуете
<User346[web]> Всем доброго времени. Поможите, как заставить скайп видеть камеру? Cheese видит, система 11.10 32бит
<Chrome5162> эм вообше не видит
<Chrome5162> пишет что то?
<User346[web]> Ее можно выбрать в настройках, но при нажатии "проверка" только черное окошко. При разворачивании на весь экран - все белое...
<User346[web]> Не так задал вопрос изначально, камеру видит, но не показывает ничего
 * Chrome5162 пожимает плечами, User346[web]: подождите более опытного
<Chrome5162> User346[web]: не уходите кто ни будь всё равно придёт
<User346[web]> Хорошо...
<Chrome5162> User346[web]: а только в скайпе?
<User346[web]> А больше негде использовать
<Chrome5162> эм понятно
<User346[web]> Да и Cheese же видит как то ее
<User346[web]> Все показывает грамотно
<Chrome5162> чиз?
<Chrome5162> User346[web]: в интернете смотрели?
<User346[web]> Пробовал, без особых результатов. Уже и в конфиг скайпа добавлял пару строк, но эффект тот же.
<sharikoff> http://linux.cpms.ru/?p=3876
<sharikoff> User346[web] ^^
<Chrome5162> User325[web]: здрасте что случилось?
<tagezi> да, вторая ссылка в гугле ))
<User325[web]> Привет всем! как можно сделать, чтобы компьютеру с убунтой могли обращятся по имени ,а не по IP? у нас DHCP настроено, и все  время что то отваливается :( принтер например. По имени не ищет его
<User325[web]> да и пинги не идут по имени компьюета, а только по ip
<sharikoff> User325[web] сеть виндовая?
<sharikoff> гетерогенная (по модному)
<User325[web]> да
<User325[web]> сеть виндовая
<sharikoff> тогда тебе нужен wins сервер
<sharikoff> это может быть самба
<User325[web]> самба? винс сервер этож на винде поднимается
<User325[web]> как роль, вроде как
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> а насамбе когда контроллер на чем поднимается?
<sharikoff> ищется срочно винда и на ней поднимается?
<User325[web]> :) а если уу нас уже она есть ан винде? их две надо делать?
<sharikoff> значит надо указать
<sharikoff> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_netbios
<User325[web]> вО! спасибо!
<Chrome5162> ешё одному человеку помогли
<Chrome5162> ^_^
<jlewka> Chrome5162, что сделал?)
<Chrome5162> jlewka: ничего
<jlewka> перегрузился?)
<Chrome5162> jlewka: да
<Chrome5162> ЫЫ
 * Chrome5162 доволен словно бегемот
<tagezi> научился перезагружаться? )
<Chrome5162> спасибо смешно
<k-Jay> Всем привет
<Chrome5162> k-Jay: привет
<k-Jay> У меня вопрос слегка не по теме, но думаю найдутся знающие люди, да и разница небольшая. Я хочу установить CentOS и развернуть на ней postfix для релея пары доменов. Подскажите сколько дискового пространства будет достаточно выделить под это делÐ
<Chrome5162> k-Jay: я думаю вам лучше на форум
<tagezi> понял только что SentOC
<k-Jay> Chrome5162 я там 3 раза появлялся, создаю тему, а потом сам же нахожу ответ спустя длительное время, а учитывая то, что это вопрос не по ubuntu, я думаю там вообще никто и никогда не ответит...
<User977[web]> Привет всем
<Chrome5162> User977[web]: говори что случилось
<User977[web]> утерян доступ к серваку по ssh после перезагрузки в конфигах сервера ssh ничего не трогал iptables тоже не трогал подскажите что мне делать ?
<k-Jay> User977[web] через Pytty коннектишься?
<User977[web]> коннектюсь
<User977[web]> но он мне пишет ошибку
<k-Jay> UTF8 стоит?
<User977[web]> http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=b848086c3507e6665a162bbcf88d5870.jpg
<User977[web]> да
<k-Jay> хммм...чё то не встречал такого
<k-Jay> Это после ребута сервера такое?
<k-Jay> Посмотри он ваще пингуется?
<k-Jay> можешь ещё не перезагрузился
<User977[web]> пингуется
<User977[web]> и сайт работает
<User977[web]> да после рестарта
<k-Jay> интересно...
<User977[web]> дц server4you
<k-Jay> Лезь на форум, может чё нить найдёшь или создай там тему, глядишь ответят
<User977[web]> =(
<|rapidsp|> User977[web]: ищи файлик allowhosts или как то так...
<User977[web]> где и как если у меня нет ssh
<User820[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Igor__> привет всем
<Chrome5162> здарова коль не шутишь
<Chrome5162> =)
<tagezi> о.. троишник пришёл )
<Chrome5162> tagezi: троечник?
<Igor__> 8 это не тройка а твёрдая 4
<Igor__> уже скачал книженцию буду учить потихоньку
<tagezi> считай сам =) 8/(12/5)
<Igor__> 12 это 5+
<tagezi> нет такой оцеки 5 с + .. даже у медалистов золоты она никогда в семестре (в чертверти) не стояла
<tagezi> есть 5... и есть психология, которую учитель вставляет в оценку, что бы выделить учащегося.. а в диплом пойдёт всёравно 5
<sharikoff> вы вообще о чем?
<sharikoff> стесняюсь спросить..
<Chrome5162> sharikoff: вот и я думаю
<Chrome5162> sharikoff: о чём
<Igor__> ну все считают что 12 это 5+
<tagezi> у тебя при пересчете получается 3,3 бала, тоесть 3+, но в чертверти будет всёравно 3
<tagezi> sharikoff: да, так.. разговариваю с будущим сисадмином -> сайтостроителем )
<Igor__> ну ладно не будем о математике. в администрировании главное знать команды терминала
<SergeyIT> не-а.. главное - борода :)
<Igor__> уже кстати растёт =)
<sharikoff> вот скажите мине
<sharikoff> как прокнуть белый ип за шлюз
<sharikoff> причем так чтоб я его на интерфейс машинки которая в локалке мог назначить
<sharikoff> без всяких алиасов и тд
<tagezi> для меня сети и квантовая механика примерно из одного разряда )))
<sharikoff> это же интересно
<sharikoff> город туда город сюда =)
<tagezi> да, интересно, но абсолютно не объяснимо... раз, и почемуто всё заработало ))
<sharikoff> еще войну и мир засунул бы в quit message
<tagezi> )
<Chrome5162> всем до свиданийа!
<baltazor> Всем привет
<baltazor> есть сервер, ДЦ выдал IP-KVM доступ, имею ubuntu server 11.10 , но в IP-KVM убунту хоть убей не хочет отображаться, черный экран и все , при этом centos и freebsd отображается нормально
<baltazor> кто подскажет какую сторону копать?
<sharikoff> в сторону поддержки 100%
<baltazor> но почему другие дистрибутивы работают
<baltazor> а вот именно убунту нет?
<SergeyIT> скай меня забанил (
<User054[web]> po
<tagezi> как это он тебя забанил если ты тут?
<andrex> а у него 2 разных ника)
<andrex> ну почти разных
<tagezi> о_О
<SergeyIT> tagezi, по ip
<tagezi> и ты теперь через ip2.ru сидишь? )))
<SergeyIT> он телефонный ip забанил (, а я с компа
<andrex> SergeyIT: не поравился ты ему.
<Lex_Sh> он наверно что-то плохое про юнити сказал)
<SergeyIT> не я, это кто то правила нарушал, так целый диапазон адресов и забанили
<Lex_Sh> с нашим ростелекомом такое не прокатит)
<Lex_Sh> ибо мне за один день только даются айпишники 188.134.*, 31.23.*, 87.117.* и тд....
<Lex_Sh> хотя на том же венете ктото видать сильно постарался, что кучю ростелекомовских подсетей в баньку отправили
<Lex_Sh> у*
<tagezi> не ывать мне програмистом на qt
<umren> чо так?
<umren> :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, изучай, не ленись )
<tagezi> да, я блин не понимаю почему к одному объекту на фоме можно по имени обратиться, а к другому нужно обязательно ui->имя
<tagezi> щас 3 часа копался с сомбобоксом и лэбелом
<umren> так ты плюсы не учил и пошел сразу в кутэ
<umren> ?
<tagezi> не, не учил )
<User934[web]> hi all
<Infra_3600> программизм детектед
<Infra_3600> привет, ага
<umren> tagezi тогда че ты хочешь?
<umren> tagezi qt это тулкит, набор библиотек
<User934[web]> подскажите вчера комп врубаю на загрузке убунты пишет в конце stopping system V runlevel compatibility и все не грузиться
<umren> это как пытаться что то поченить купив набор юного механика
<umren> но неумея ченить
<tagezi> я думаю плюсы врятли мне ответят почему EditLine->setText("строка") работает, а ui->Label->setText("строка") работает только так
<User934[web]> а до того сверху пишет и желтым выделяеться *Pulse audio configured for per-user session saned disabled edit /etc/default/ saned
<baronos> User934[web]: попробуй перейди в консоль ctrl+alt+f1 залогинся и введи startx
<baronos> грузись в рекавери или заходи с лайф диска, и смотри логи.
<User934[web]> странно он у меня логин спрашивает
<SergeyIT> tagezi, вот когда ответишь на свой вопрос - значит лед тронулся )
<User934[web]> хм
<User934[web]> не припоминаю чтобы я заводил какой то логин)
<baronos> а при установки ОС ты поля учетной записи пустыми оставил, да? :D
<SergeyIT> кто спрашивает?
<baronos> в наглую так, я не буду вводить пропусти меня дальше.
<User934[web]> блин вот хз теперь что там было)
<User934[web]> какя то жопа никогда он раньше меня логин не спрашивал а теперь я его и не помню уже)
<baronos> ты просто указал при установки входить автоматически, вот он и не спрашивал.
<User934[web]> и как теперь быть?
<SergeyIT> читать убунтологию и др.
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Brilliance?content=150232
<tagezi> вот счастливый человек... ни логина ни пароля своего не помнит... видно сразу, поставил и забыл
<tagezi> в терминал наверное ни разу не лазал )
<User934[web]> кто знал что пригодиться)
<User934[web]> да нет в терминал заходить приходилось)
<tagezi> вот там первые буковки доо @ это твой логин
<User934[web]> да вроде пробывал но хз непропускает
<User934[web]> короче я так понимаю мне это реинсталом грозит
<zaxel> Привет Всем! нужно запустить с виртуального диска ubuntu (предварительно настроенную) через загрузчик mbr есть такая возможность?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<SergeyIT> User934[web], на форуме темы - восстановление пароля глянь
<[Raiden]> с виртуального в виртуалке... А на живой машинке надо развернуть + гроп восстанвоить и фстаб поправить - это минимум
<[Raiden]> груб*
<zaxel> да вот в win7 можно в загрузочную секцию воткнуть vhd (виртуальный диск)и снего загрузится
<zaxel> а для linux это не канает
<User934[web]> чёт я вообще запутался
<User934[web]> мне нужно с лайф сд загрузиться?
<User934[web]> и там что то с этим грубом нашманить ? я в верном направлении мыслю)
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuVibes/~3/PInziU6_KJw/hibernation-disabled-by-default-in.html
<User934[web]> просто там некоторые советы на форуме связаны с тем что я должен быть залоген в чем собственно и соль
<[Raiden]> zaxel: для линукс канает, наверное , если почитать про квм или чего-нить типа такое
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], сегодня на форуме где-то уже было это
<[Raiden]> zaxel: не знаю != не канает
<[Raiden]> в лине можно и иначе. обычная загрузка , маунт имиджа и чрут туда
<[Raiden]> фактически линукс так и грузится, только мы видим чрут из инитрд в нашу систему
<[Raiden]> или типа того )
<zaxel> да у меня ситуация веселая 105 тачек все стоят под win7, должны поработать буквально на 2-3 часа под ubuntu, но останавливать для часа Х их нельзя
<[Raiden]> можешь почитать про wubi , как оно ставит и загружает убунта из имиджа на нтфс
<[Raiden]> может возникнут какие-нить идеи. Других уменя нет )
<[Raiden]> если у вас есть норм компы, с купленной вин7, то нафиг вам убунта там
<[Raiden]> вин7 будет поддерживаться долго, пускай работает
<[Raiden]> ))
<zaxel> да тоже склонялся к этому )) да балбесы решили сделать олимпиаду для школьников вот и извращаюсь уже неделю, решил так если не получится с wubi сделаю на виртуалке
<tagezi> м ожет ему нужен тестовый запуск дляя начальство, что бы они на вечно на убунту перебрались
<zaxel> неа нах мне это не надо потом что с ними делать то?! )
<artus> @kban zaxel 3600 именно туда ты и идеш , читаем правила
<tagezi> документацию  учить )ъ
<Onkeltem> artus: 3600 - в минутах?
<Onkeltem> хотя нет, наверное в секундах
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/a/6/8/d/e/cb8d4af850ec596a141908d784a.jpg
<SergeyIT> в сутках
<Onkeltem> Я опять забыл как sun java ставить... да чтож такое то, хоть на лбу себе записывай
<Onkeltem> Одно время вёл сайт (kb.hellcome.ru), где просто писал всё что делаю.... ну, точнее, совсем не всё
<User934[web]> лано спасибо за помощь надеюсь потом черезлайф сд востановлю пасс если я верно понял
<tagezi> Onkeltem: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html
<tagezi> сохрани себе в почте или блоге своём )))
<tagezi> помогает вспоминать быстро )
<Onkeltem> tagezi: спасибо большое
<baronos> Onkeltem: гугл+ отличный способ все запомнить :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: подробнее если можно
<Onkeltem> где там жать куда? )
<Onkeltem> baronos: а, лайкнуть просто?
<tagezi> гугл+ ? да..
<Onkeltem> так это неорганизованно будет, как потом искать
<baronos> Onkeltem: эмм, http://goo.gl/UZFR2
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну или блог заведи blogger.com
<baronos> гугл+ чисто для пометок как бы, что то по быстрому сохранить, ссылку или команду какую то использую :)
<Onkeltem> Хм... ну вот я сейчас попробовал, не очень то разобрался, как потом скажем искать. Короче, я сейчас создал круг "Статьи" и туда как бы кинул этот лайк.
<Pante59> прива всия народ
<Pante59> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/spice-up-your-desktop-with-these-5-cool.html
<Onkeltem> Ctrl+Alt+Esc - что делает эта комбинация в гноме? Вроде как окно убить можно, но у меня просто всё исчезает (видны обои только) и через несколько мгновений возвращается как было
<Pante59> опаньки обновления дистрибутива прикатили 12.04
<umren> Pante59 куда прикатили?
<Pante59> umren: менеджер обновлений предложил обновить дестрибутив я так понимаю последние обновления перед релизом
<baronos> Onkeltem: почти тоже самое что и alt+f6 переключение между окнами на рабочем столе. только он еще с багами.
<umren> Pante59 у тебя стоит бета что ле?
<umren> я то думал на стейблы прикатили
<Pante59> beta
<Onkeltem> baronos: понятненько. Длинная комбинация, конечно...
<baronos> у меня альтаб deelin linux так что мне нормуль :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: это не убунта?
<baronos> Onkeltem: расширение
<tagezi> да там не серьёзное обновление.. опять флеш обновляют и файлы я зыковой поддержки
<Onkeltem> baronos: хоспади :) надо почитать будет...
<baronos> Onkeltem: чес то похоже на power alt+tab с сайта расширений
<baronos> чем*
<pr0mode> ку
<shenmue> господа
<shenmue> дамы
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> http://shop.canonical.com/ ничо так
<shenmue> я бы рюкзак и флешку заказал бы
<shenmue> baronos новый набо иконок нужна?
<baronos> shenmue: каких?
<shenmue> fs
<shenmue> http://myubuntu.ru/temy/ikonki-fs вот вообщем. ниже там ппа
<baronos> есть скрин? ну или ссыль давай погляжу че там
<baronos> ааа эти, нее, они не подходят к моему гном3 :D
<shenmue> а к гному 3 ничо не подходит  :p
<baronos> фаенза норм, + я под себя иконки делаю для трея
<baronos> shenmue: http://goo.gl/CEpnm и http://goo.gl/cluww
<shenmue> ну ты и жадный. нет что бы с миром поделиться
<baronos> дык это только начало, всего 7приложений замутил ибо лень стало делать те которые я не использую :D
<werxxx> re
<werxxx> а какие в новой убунту по умолчанию будут программы?
<olympiada80> привет есть кто живой???
<shenmue> мертвые надоели уже?
<shenmue> werxxx вместо баншии будет ритмбокс
<shenmue> не будет гипернэйта. ну а так вроде боше ничего
<Pante59> кто сказал что гибернейта нет?
<olympiada80> скажите а еще можно заказать по почте дистрибутив ???
<werxxx> shenmue: гиперчто?
<shenmue> Спящий режим (Hibernate)
<Pante59> спящий режим же называетса
<shenmue> olympiada80 можно но платно
<werxxx> как платно
<olympiada80> стало платно а сколько стоит?
<baronos> деньгами
<baronos> http://shop.canonical.com/
<shenmue> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/ubuntu-12.04-sale.html ознакомся
<shenmue> из за холявщиков бесплатные диски закрыли. ибо некоторые особо одаренные заказывали просто так
<Lex_Sh> некоторые?)
<umren> кто то заказывал и демонстративно сжигал диск :D
<werxxx> а чот нибудь бесплатное есть?
<Lex_Sh> суровенько
<shenmue> да
<Pante59> у кого 2 монитора?
<olympiada80> да ну покупать подождем позже скачаю
<Pante59> аркцись
<Pante59> прива всия народ
<Pante59> help
<werxxx> чего
<Lex_Sh> спугнул)
<werxxx> лан пока переходите на дебиан
<baronos> хмм, я уже на нем :D
<shenmue> фу сектант =)
<umren> baronos позор!
<Pante59> вы о чем я ток вошел че за секта може сам вступлю
<shenmue> первое правило секты: никому не говорить о секте
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Я ф тяжких раздумьях. Переставлять ли 12.04 как релиз будет или она сама обновицца?..
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/627865
<shenmue> лучше бы с аккумами разобрались бы. до сих пор мизерные сделать не могут
<[Raiden]> есть другие выходы. например многие носят ремень или пояс. Почему бы его не сделать обоймой для акумов
<[Raiden]> а на девайсе  быструю удобную смену
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> а почему бы не сделать миниаккум на сто тысяч часов работы?
<[Raiden]> ну я не против
<shenmue> я уйду в поход на месяц скажем. мне с собой 25 кг аккумов таксать что ли?
<[Raiden]> есть байка про машину с двигателем сделанным теслой. Которая ездила беря электричество из окружающей среды
<[Raiden]> После чего его обвинили в сатанизме. На что он разозлился уничтожив девайс
<shenmue> ну можно любую энерегию превратить в электрическую. но вот с тем где ее хранить всегда проблемы
<[Raiden]> если сможеш ьпостоянно брать, то можно особо не хранить )
<shenmue> точнее не проблемы а какие то тормоза в развитии. не видно совсем прогресса в этой области
<[Raiden]> ну какой-то есть. Ноуты уже по 15 часов  пашут или около того
<[Raiden]> а когда-то 3 часа было много
<[Raiden]> и ещё, мобилы пашут по месяцу
<shenmue> это разработка железа которая жрет меньше. экраны процы подствестка и так далее
<[Raiden]> я свою нокию е52 заряжаю 3-4 раза в месяц
<rekcuFniarB> Не горюйте, скоро будут топливные элементы доступны массовому потребителю.
<[Raiden]> правда не всегда, бывает слишком активно юзаю
<Pante59> как альтернатива http://4pda.ru/2012/04/18/59648/
<Kyshtynbai> В третьем наутилусе размер деректории показывается только правой кнопкой-свойства. Никто не  курсе, как сделать чтобы показывался сразу, при одинарном клике на директорию?
<Sergey_IT1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT1, Понг.
<Pante59> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59, Понг понг понг...
<Pante59> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59, Fail!
<Pante59> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59, Есть контакт.
<oss> hi all
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-19
<vamadir> hi all. Не подскажите на каком планшете можно установить убунту? чтобы без геммороя. Или может кините ссылку на рессуры о планшетах с убунту?
<kirill> Всем привет
<kirill> Подскажите сколько место желательно выделить под виртуалку c ubuntu на которой хочу поднять лишь postfix на котором требуется настроить релей пары доменов?
<User281[web]> Привет. А где можно найти скайп такой, как виндовый. Т.е. все разговоры в одном окне. Я где-то видел такой на скриншотах. Спасибо
<fx_> привет
<User499[web]> Здравствуйте! Не могли бы Вы помочь с моей проблемой с установкой термопринтера?
<fx_> что нужно сделать чтобы через определенный период в определенном файле добавлялось определенная строка?
<fx_> я так понимаю это через крон
<User499[web]> уже все перепробовал, система видит по ID принтер
<User499[web]> что он подключен к УСБ
<User499[web]> дрова с офиц сайта под люнкс скачал
<User499[web]> не пойму как запустить их
<User499[web]> люди добрые помогите
<User499[web]> термопринтер STAR TSP 100
<NoOova> Господа!
<NoOova> почему переменная JAVA_HOME не устанавливается из bashrc
<NoOova> если скрипт запускается из меню
<NoOova> если просто из консоли то bashrc видно
<NoOova> тьфу
<NoOova> JAVA_HOME
<jlewka> fx_, что за строчка? по подробнее задачу опиши
<jlewka> NoOova, из какого меню?
<NoOova> jlewka: скрипт баш. запускает ява приложение. в скрипте используется переменная JAVA_HOME
<NoOova> если скрипт запустить из консоли - приложение работает нормально, тк JAVA_HOME устанавливается в ~/.bashrc
<NoOova> но если скрипт добавить в меню то приложение ругается что JAVA_HOME не установлена
<NoOova> т.е. при таком запуске .bashrc не выполняется
<jlewka> а как он переменную устанавливает?
<jlewka> немного не понимаю причем тут bashrc
<NoOova> понял свой косяк кажется
<User499[web]> что нить подскажите?
<NoOova> мне не надо было писать export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/blablablba в .bashrc
<NoOova> говорят что для этого есть .profile
<jlewka> ага)
<mortuary> hello
<NoOova> всеравно не помогло =(
<fx_> какой командой в текстовый файл можно добавить текстовую строку?
<jlewka> NoOova, а чего ты в скрипте просто это не пропишешь*
<NoOova> jlewka: хочется по феншую
<NoOova> fx_: echo "строка" > файл
<jlewka> NoOova, profile на скок я помндю читается ток при заходе в систему
<NoOova> хххммм
<NoOova> ща проверим
<NoOova> релоадинг
<jlewka> fx_, echo "строка" >> файл
<jlewka> если будет ">" то ты внгачале удалишь все из файла, а потом добавишь новую строку
<NoOova> jlewka: ураа :)))
<NoOova> теперь по феншую
<jlewka> если строку надо добавить в конец файла, то надо писать >>
<jlewka> )))
<fx_> $ echo "<!-- " >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.html
<fx_> -bash: !--: event not found
<NoOova> jlewka: я как то недоавно строку в /etc/passwd добавил через >
<jlewka> fx_, echo -n "<!-- " >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm
<fx_> echo "\<!-- " >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.html
<fx_> -bash: !--: event not found
<fx_> и даже так
<jlewka> так попробуй
<NoOova> echo "\<\!-- " >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.html
<jlewka> fx_, идея с экранированием хороша, ток не то экранировать собирался)
<jlewka> fx_, echo '<!-- ' >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm
<jlewka> так еще мб получится
<fx_> как нова сказал получилось
<fx_> echo -n "<!-- " >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm а так нет
<NoOova> ковычки одинарные
<NoOova> и получится
<NoOova> они не преобразовываются
<NoOova> помоему....
<jlewka> угу
<jlewka> в баше это самая геморная вещь... с экранированием...
<fx_> гы
<fx_> получилось
<fx_> но не то
<fx_> он добавил
<fx_> \<\!-- в конец файла
<jlewka> уходит на это больше времени чем на написание самого скрипта
<jlewka> echo '<!-- ' >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm
<jlewka> в одинарных ковычка не надо уже нечего экранировать
<fx_> аха
<fx_> а чтоб в начало файла вставлялось?
<jlewka> через sed тогда
<jlewka> ток не вспомню как уже...
<jlewka> sed -i -e '1 s/^/string\n/;' file
<fx_> О_о
<NoOova> =) а можно echo '<!-- ' > /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm.tmp && cat /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm.tmp && rm -f /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm.tmp
<NoOova> понятнее, но с временным файлом
<NoOova> ой
<NoOova> =) а можно echo '<!-- ' > /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm.tmp && cat /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm >> /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm.tmp && mv /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm.tmp /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm
<NoOova> вот так кажется
<jlewka> tmp='<!--  '; tmp1=$(cat /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm) ; printf "$tmp\n$tmp1" > /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm
<jlewka> и так, покороче немного)
<jlewka> да и все же sed лучше знать :)
<fx_> а как удалить первую строку из файла?
<NoOova> аналогично =)
<fx_> блин надо сделать два файла
<fx_> и менять их местами)))
<NoOova> yt
<NoOova> не
<NoOova> надо использовать tail
<The_BROS> Пропал звук входящих сообщений в Skype. Звук звонка работает нормально. Переустановка программы не помогает. Помогите, кто знает, пожалуйста.
<NoOova> !skype
<ubuntuhelp> Как установить Skype в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype . Настройка записи разговоров: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto Важно!: если у вас пишет о проблеме устройства, переключите в настройках skype на pulse.
<jlewka> fx_, sed )
<NoOova> tmp1=$(tail -n +1 /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm); printf "$tmp1" > /home/fx/sites/default.56e/vk.htm;
<NoOova> во! без всяких седов
<fx_> :-D
<fx_> бедняга отключился видя такие костыли
<jlewka> NoOova, а кто то утром говорил про феншуй))))
<NoOova> jlewka: я бы на перле написал
<NoOova> ))))
<jlewka> лучше уж сед)
<NoOova> не не
<jlewka> у седом не хилые возможности)
<Ibuntu[web]> Привет всем! ай нид хелп. При при загрузке Ub 11.10 отключается монитор, но есть звук загрузки. asus x53ta. cpu A4 video hd6650m
<Ibuntu[web]> ставил драивера как написанов в http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0 2-м способом
<The_BROS> Решено. нужно было настроить PulsAudio
<Volkodav> Ibuntu[web]: попробуй выставить в грабе на старте доп настройки загрузки ядра  nodepmod  и тд
<Ibuntu[web]> Volkodav не пошло на пользу
<Volkodav> какие использовал параметры?
<Volkodav> попробуй acpi=off и попробуй nomodeset
<Volkodav> bkb chfpe j,f
<Volkodav>  или сразу оба
<Volkodav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Ibuntu[web]> я всего это пробовал. благо на гугле не забанен. может при переключения видео режима с интегральной на дискретною видюху чего не так?
<mva> >> интегральной
<mva> а "не так" скорее всего то, что загружаются дрова дискретной и иксы пытаются стартовать на ней
<mva> хотя надо на встроенной
<Ibuntu[web]> как это организовать?
<Ibuntu[web]> в биосе пункта отлючения чего-либо того нету
<Ibuntu[web]> в биосе пункта отлкючения чего-либо того нету
<mva> ручной правкой /etc/X11/xorg.conf, например
<Ibuntu[web]> можно поподробнее? начиная со входа в консоль
<Ibuntu[web]> с параметрам nomoset доходит до stoping Userspace bootsplash
<Ibuntu[web]> с параметрам nomodeset доходит до stoping Userspace bootsplash
<NoOova> ковыряться в xorg вообще печально без отсутствия оного
<NoOova> когда он криво-криво генерируется через X -setup
<NoOova> или какой там параметр...
<Ibuntu[web]> какой вывод?
<Ibuntu[web]> какой вывод, док?
<NoOova> Вывод, печально гуглить
<NoOova> за тебя тут никто этого не сделает
<NoOova> но проблема решаема
<Ibuntu[web]> печальный ноОова, по печальному форуму это сайта блуждал я, встретил много печальных людей, их печальные проблемы решаются, но какого-то у меня все ставится но не воркает. Это печально
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день всем.
<Ibuntu[web]> вот и док
<NoOova> Печально используй терминал и печально мучай X
<MetallDoctor> Угу. Доктору нужна помощь. Док надеется, что тту есть те, кто в двух словах помогут а не отправят читать ман, который только на экран сплошным потоком вываливается секунд 20.
<MetallDoctor> Кто-нибудь освоил консольный VLC?
<Ibuntu[web]> док, тут всё печально
<umren> Эта техника доступна только тем, кто прошел инициацию
<MetallDoctor> А они могут ответить на 2 простых вопроса?
<umren> Их тут нет, они в тибете
<MetallDoctor> Как корректировать соотношение сторон и как, блин, управлять вопроизведением?
<MetallDoctor> Блин.
<Ibuntu[web]> док, гоу на англоязычный
<MetallDoctor> Ман на русском, его проще осилить.
<MetallDoctor> У mplayer'а нормально с управлением, но косяк с воспроизведением, у VLC - наоборот.
<MetallDoctor> urmen, а что входит в инициацию? Перекомпилирование ядра силой мысли не останавливая играющей мелодии?
<umren> да, только еще нужно сумоиста на голове держать что бы он не проснулся
<MetallDoctor> Это дао.
<MetallDoctor> Мне бы просто носом ткнули в нужное место в выводе "vlc -H".
<MetallDoctor> В интернете ничего не увидел готовго быстро, пойду познавать мануалище.
<umren> если тебе нужно быстро, то это не про линукс
<umren> тут все делается ровно с такой скоростью, с какой ты успеешь осознать свое существование
<MetallDoctor> А если мне хочется прямо в консоли, и шобы без тормозов, то это не про всё остальное.
<MetallDoctor> le9i0nx, будь добр, определись уже.
<MetallDoctor> <umren>, это да. Насчёт скорости осознания себя. Только уж больно индусятиной отдаёт. Впрочем, судя по тому как работает, большая часть кода написана не ими.
<umren> открой линукс в себе!
<MetallDoctor> А какой код у пробела хоть известно?
<MetallDoctor> Код в Юникоде (десятичный) 0032
<MetallDoctor> http://dog-simpson.blogspot.com/2011/11/vlc.html Вашу маму! Это что? Скрипты для управления паузой и перемоткой? Кто-то из нас двоих - точно сошёл с ума, осталось лишь определить - весь мир или я.
<umren> ты слаб духом
<umren> это вершина юзабилити и простоты
<admin-skif-biz> OpenTTD вышел новый
<baronos> хех, надыбал через попу рабочий плагин ритмбокса 2,96 для вконтакта :D
<Sergey_IT> skai|offline: ты где?
<Citramonum> подскажите когда там выходит новая Бубонто?
<baronos> бубоная чума чтоли?
<only_you> 26 апреля
<Citramonum> спс
<aronsx> Как сделать, чтоб автоматически восстанавливалось разрешение рабочего стола, после игры в wine в полноэкранном режиме? ubuntu 10.10; wine 1.5.2
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло
<Resager> Sergey_IT: +1
<aronsx> Sergey_IT: само собой. но есть способ сделать автоматическое восстановление разрешение раб стола?
<baronos> оконный режим сделай в настройках вайна
<aronsx> baronos: ну и так оконый. просто в некоторых игрых нужен полноэкранный. например кс (сбивает оконный)
<aronsx> а какая комманда для блокирования сеанса?
<baronos> aronsx: выстави в игре разрешение такое же как на ПК
<aronsx> baronos: не вариант. в кс должно быть разрешение 800х600, иначе прицел становится больше. на эту игру просто не могу забить, скоро турнир...
<baronos> да по-барабану. тогда иди на канал вайна и спрашивай.
<aronsx> а есть русский канал вайна? а то я в англ не силен
<Sergey_IT> во, вместо игр лучше инглиш учи )
<aronsx> учу
<aronsx> в каком формате нужно задавать время в комманде halt -p ??
<aronsx> так нету русского канала вайн?
<sharikoff> п - питание рубит если возможно
<aronsx> а время вконце задается в минутах?
<aronsx> или в секундах?
<sharikoff> ты ниче не попутал?
<sharikoff> shutdown с параметров времени только емнип
<sharikoff>  -h      The system is halted at the specified time.
<sharikoff> -p      The system is halted and the power is turned off (hardware sup-
<sharikoff> 	     port required) at the specified time.
<sharikoff> короче в мане все есть
<chapt> shutdown -h now - рубит сразу или shutdown -h (указание времени)
<sharikoff> chapt: хлопаю стоя
<sharikoff> =)
<chapt> sharikoff м? что не так то?
<sharikoff> chapt: да все так=) расслабься =)
<chapt> по моему объяснил просто и понятно :)
<sharikoff> да вижу я =) вижу =)
<sharikoff> тока он свалил 10 минут назад
<chapt> о блин
<chapt> ну вот видишь, так объяснил что человек сразу побежал пробовать :)
<mortuary> Друзья, а у нас есть какой нибудь сайт с тестами производительности дистрибутивов семейства убунту, желательно 12 версий?!
<only_you> phoronix же, ну)
<MetallDoctor> Кстати, раз уж грядёт 12,4 - вопрос. Юзаю LTS - когда-то ставил Runtu 3, доставлял не неё meta-пакет Ubuntu, а потом обновившись до 10,04 получил уже полноценную Ubuntu. Впрочем, не суть.
<MetallDoctor> Вопрос: Не подменит ли мне ГУЙ при обновлении?
<MetallDoctor> Меня GNOME 2 устраивает, мигрировать на GNOME 3 / Uniti я пока не хочу.
<MetallDoctor> Я-то и в уонсоли выживу, благо познал сегодня дао управления консольным VLC для просмотра видео.
<andrex> Подменит
<MetallDoctor> А как-то этого можно избежать? Помимо отключения обновлений?
<andrex> сменить де, кпримеру на lxde или на что тодругое, если уж так гном 3 не нравится
<Ballu> Подскажите как сделать одинаковым шрифт в исходящих и входящих сообщениях в Pidgin ? Интересует именно размер входящих, мелковат.
<MetallDoctor> Мне просто очень нравится НАСТРОЕННЫЙ ПОД МЕНЯ гном 2, уже года три на нём.
<baronos> MetallDoctor: gnome-session-fallback( или по другому гном классик на гтк3) тебе в помощь
<MetallDoctor> На каждое движение есть привычные реакции, настроенные панельки и т.п.
<andrex> или дебиан 6
<MetallDoctor> Превратить убунту в дебиан без переустановки?.. Посмотрим. Вообще давно хочу на дебиан перебраться, но повода не было.
<baronos> дебиан все ровно будет переходить на гном3 и выше. ну еще три года как минимум г2 будет там существовать
<MetallDoctor> А gnome-session-fallback нужно накатывать уже после и восстанавливать все настройки по памяти? Или можно в упреждающем порядке зафиксироваться?
<baronos> установишь 12.04 потом установишь gnome-session-fallback выберешь её в ligthdm и будет тебе счастье ввиде г2
<MetallDoctor> В том же виде, что и у меня сейчас? Или перенастраиваться надо?
<baronos> обычные две панели с аплетами почти такими же как в г2, ну или накатишь мате форк гном2. Господи проблема что ли.
<MetallDoctor> Я просто многого не помню, а что-то даже не делал (например меню в виде одной маленькой кнопки внизу а не трёх огромных наверху, где у меня микроменю с горячими программами)
<MetallDoctor> Не то, что бы совсем проблема. Просто от расположения кнопочек на панелях и пунктов меню до поведения кубика и хоткеев компиза... Это всё настраивалось очень долго и кропотливо.
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> Onkeltem: от куда у тебя жрет 300метров я хз, возможно в дровах дело. Я сейчас на меса и гш максимум при нагрузке в 5 и выше окон + запись раб стола до 170м доходит
<baronos> Onkeltem: в простое гш 40-60 метров кушает примерно :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: откуда такие цифири? У меня вот 8% от 3GB сейчас отжирает
<baronos> нуво драйвер с ним нагрузки вообще на ДЕ нет в отличии от нвидиа драйвера.
<Onkeltem> baronos: слуш, а у меня ж 2 монитора, может из-за этого больше?
<Onkeltem> Рестартанул gs, сейчас 109 метров потребляет
<baronos> Onkeltem: возможно кстати. спроси на канале. они лучше ориентированны в этом деле
<Onkeltem> ok
<baronos> Onkeltem: кстати, с нвидиа драйвером у меня частые утечки были, гш потреблял пока все не сожрет, спсал рестарт гш который приводил к падению.
<baronos> квейк не тормозит с нуво :)
<Onkeltem> Что за нуво то? :)
 * Onkeltem поудобнее уселся слушать лекцию про новые веяния в мире дров 
<Onkeltem> Фраза понравилась: "_спасал_ рестарт гш, который приводил к падению".
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> открытый драйвер nouveau
<Onkeltem> baronos: он в репе или отдельно надо качать?
<Onkeltem> baronos: как думаешь, может же какой-нить нехороший экстеншн сжирать память? Или такого быть не должно?
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну, надо удалить драйвер нвидиа потом вытащить из блеклиста нуво и тогда вроде должен включится открытый драйвер
<baronos> Onkeltem: alt+f2 lg посмотри на ошибки и утечки в памяти в ошибках
<baronos> ну и обновляй расширения с сайта почаще, у меня ошибок с расширениями в десяки раз мень ше стало.
<Onkeltem> Эх, вот бы эта тулза (lg) была как DevTools в хроме
<Onkeltem> baronos: а они сами не обновляются? :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: честно не замечал чтою сами, там на сайте если обноленно расширение то появится кнопочка обновить https://extensions.gnome.org/local/
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нить замечал, что 12.04 заметно дольше грузится, по сравнению с 10.04?
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://goo.gl/GXpj8 типа такой :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: а, всё, понял. Спасибо. У меня только 1 надо было обновить, да и то - отключенное.
<Onkeltem> Интеренсно, Хром каждое расширение грузит в отдельном процессе что-ли? Запустил его, в htop сразу 31 евоный процесс
<baronos> Onkeltem: ага, http://goo.gl/41Sud не могу понять что за неизвестный плагин :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: отруби все, включай по одному, других идей навскидку нет )
<baronos> гыы
<Onkeltem> baronos: вообще там колонки повключать можно дополнительные
<baronos> затестю я наверно нид фор спиид ворлд на нуво :D
<Onkeltem> ВО! http://synergy-foss.org/ru/ !!!
<Onkeltem> Я об этой штуке уже полгода мечтаю, оказывается уже есть!
<Onkeltem> Кто-нибудь пробовал?
<Onkeltem> Как меня бесит эта мода - создавать якобы-мультиязычные версии сайтов, с автопереводом от гугля
<Onkeltem> Надо предложить разработчику synergy написать версию для Android & iOS
<baronos> ух, чую вайн на нуво будет дико тормозить :D
<User886[web]> привет всем) первый раз установил убунту.. 10.04 есть такой вопрос , после команд sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade сама убунту не обновитса? например до 11.10
<andrex> нет
<[Raiden]> User886[web]: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<User886[web]> а можно обновить например с 10.04 до 11.04 а не до последней дочтупной версии?
<[Raiden]> можно. Заменяешь источники, apt-get update потом sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Holeech> а не проще последнюю версию скачать?)
<User886[web]> спс и to думал так найти но если не сложно как само быстро скайп установить?)
<User886[web]> мне нужна версия до 11.10 =)))
<User886[web]> главное не обновить до 11.10
<Holeech> lts есть
<baronos> скачай образ 11,04 да установи
<User886[web]> когда с официального сайта качал было только 11.10 и 10.04 ((
<baronos> mirror.yandex.ru в помощь
<[Raiden]> попробуй тут поискать http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<baronos> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/11.04/release/
<[Raiden]> все юзеры с [web] = сзб
<[Raiden]> *ссзб
<baronos> :)
<User886[web]> ага спс
<[Raiden]> если бы я на столько любил гном2, то поставил бы 12.04 + Mate
<[Raiden]> скорее всего
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33642
<[Raiden]> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SGgYd_PYFtw/T4_mrJyJUAI/AAAAAAAAIh8/VcU0FXYL_q8/s1600/mate-desktop-1.2.png
<Pante59> прива всия народ
<[Raiden]> ку
<Pante59> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142403/#habracut
<User261[web]> всем привет
<User261[web]> как очистить историю команд которую вводил через консоль?
<User261[web]> по ssh
<UNIm95> User261[web]: а зачем тебе?
<User261[web]> проверить знания нужно одного человека
<User261[web]> чтобы не посмотрел в истории
<[Raiden]> : > ~/.bash_history  - это если шелл - баш
<UNIm95> вопросик есть
<User770[web]> подскажите плз по работе с консолью в убунте, как можно просмотреть то што происходило выше? ну в смысле я обновлял например и вижу только последнии обновления которые поместились на экран) как посмотреть весь процесс?)
<UNIm95> sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip w83627thf-isa-0290: fan3: 0 RPM (min = 337500 RPM, div = 1) [ALARM]
<UNIm95> это нормально?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: да
<umren> User770[web] используй | less
<UNIm95> User770[web]: шифт+pgup/down
<User261[web]> и еще вопрос
<User261[web]> по ssh можно убить полностью линукс?
<umren> можно
<[Raiden]> можно
<UNIm95> User261[web]: с правами рута можно
<umren> если супер юзера доступ
<Lex_Sh> с правами рута можно убить не только линукс
<User261[web]> хм..
<User261[web]> кому попало доавать нельзя...
<User261[web]> и что за магическая команда такая?
<umren> да миллион их
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: куда можно глянуть если комп колом становиться? виснет и все. в сислоге только такие варны
<User770[web]> ясно спасибо а как копировать и всталять в консоли? и можно ли скопирвать команду в оболочке и вставить в консоль?
<User261[web]> umren: а самая самя какая?
<UNIm95> User770[web]: ты подключись к серваку по ссш
<umren> User261[web] любая, удалить что-нибудь в корневых папках
<umren> и пол системы у тебя работать уже не будет
<[Raiden]> User261[web]: не знаю, температуру смотри
<UNIm95> User261[web] за нее бан на канале пожизненный
<artus> @kick "User261[web]" чей то ты как то не стеми вопросами зашол сюда
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: температуры все нормальные
<UNIm95> проц 38-40 винты 27
<[Raiden]> тогда просто не знаю, и определения _встаёт колом_ тоже не понимаю )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] вроде кернел паника не вижу. диоды не моргают. в смысле зависает и не реагируют иксы. комп после не пингуется
<UNIm95> и на ссш сервер на компе не заходится
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: наверное что-нить с драйвером видео связано
<[Raiden]> других идей у меня нет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: дрова открытые на радик 9600про
<UNIm95> ксорговский лог тоже чист
<baronos> хехе, с артефактами на нуво НФС Ворлд :D
<User840[web]> VAU
<Pante59> подскажите комбинацию для быстрой смены ориентации экрана
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<User471[web]> всем привет
<User383[web]> привет подскажите установил убунту 10.04 не получаетса подключитса к интернету
<User383[web]> настройки автоматичесике в
<User383[web]> при установки не обноружил подключение нет auto eth0. вместо пишет no network devices available
<UNIm95> User383[web] ты через проводную сеть подключаешься?
<User383[web]> да
<User383[web]> создаю подключение проводное о стандартніми настройками ..и ничего
<UNIm95> до этого через консоль подключался?
<User383[web]> нет
<UNIm95> железо какого года?
<User383[web]> до етого стояла 11.10 она автоматом ещё до установки определилась..
<UNIm95> и что за железо
<UNIm95> User383[web] ноут?
<User383[web]> не комп офисный
<UNIm95> верни 11.10 и не парься
<UNIm95> или подожди 12.04
<User383[web]> .... а в чём проблема хоть?
<UNIm95>  User383[web]:  может дров нет на сетевушку
<User383[web]> незя 11.10 нужно ниже(((
<UNIm95> User383[web] почему нужно ниже?
<User471[web]> User383[web]:  ifconfig -a что пишет ?
<User383[web]> ну вот так вот проги не корректно в 11.10 работают
<UNIm95>  User383[web]: полотно не сюда!
<User383[web]> RX TX пакет ерор
<UNIm95> народ где можно глянуть лог кернел паника если экран не переключает?
<UNIm95> в смысле на pts/tty
<shenmue>  /var/log
<UNIm95> если в это время сидеть на ссш сервере то кернел паника у меня отобразится?
<shenmue> то есть еще до загрузки ос ты хочешь сеть поднять?
<UNIm95>  shenmue комп работает работает а потом бац и черный экран и диоды паники мигают
<shenmue> так на новом ядре? а вообще при кернел панике пишет что за фигня с ос.
<UNIm95> shenmue кстати да
<shenmue> самое обычное в таком случае либо перегрев ( хотя обычно отрубается) и битая оператива
<UNIm95> сейчас на старом загрузился
<shenmue> грузись с предыдущего
<shenmue> а ядро? ос?
<UNIm95> ub10.04 ядро 2.6.32-21(сейчас) 2.6.32-41 на котором наблюдалось сегодня уже 2 раза
<UNIm95> i386
<maxsv23> òåñò . ... ÿ ïðîøåë ðåãèñòðàöèþ ???
<ubuntuhelp> maxsv23! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<maxsv23_> всем привет я наченающий  подскажите нужно с винды батник сделать чтобы открывал доступ к папке на сервере SAMBA ..... захотел на винде батник запустил и группе пользователей открылась шара к папке
<User697[web]> привет, нужна подсказка по TCL/Tk
<User697[web]> как TCL скрипт, а точнее скрипт с интерпретатором expect запустить кнопкой, созданной в wish?
<umren> #tcl
<User697[web]> как скрипте с интерпретатором wish запустить скрипт, интерпретируемый expect?
<wco> test
<ubuntuhelp> wco, Ну понг, и что?
<wco> подскажите: удалил gnome, установил xfce4. Как сделать автомонтирование флэшек?
<shenmue> в тхунаре в настройках глянь
<wco> нет там таких настроек
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум в разде хфце
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> echo xfce4
<[Raiden]> echo xfce4  | sed -e 's/xfce/kde/'
<wco> ок. а как тогда гном автомонтирует флэшки? то есть что происходит изнутри?
<wco> [Raiden], предлагаешь поставить kde? :/
<[Raiden]> Ну так, навеяло циферкой 4
<[Raiden]> в кде тут демон этим занимается определенный
<[Raiden]> втыкаеш ьфлэшку, вылезает запрос что делать
<umren> wco в гноме вроде fuse используется
<[Raiden]> фор хуманс в общем
<umren> ты его удалил скороей всего вместе с ним :D
<wco> о, вот это как раз интересно. В гноме, я так понимаю, этим занимается gnome-settings-daemon. А в xfce тоже есть демон или где-то "ниже" мониторит подключения?
<wco> *или что-то где-то ниже*
<shenmue> Как работает автомонтирование в XFCE — одному Богу известно.
<shenmue> из гугла
<umren> wco:  ставь обратно гном и не выпендривайся
<shenmue> http://www.linux.org.ru/wiki/en/Udev-mount вот вообщем. в 4.6 был демон. а в 4.8 демона нету.
<umren> либо [Raiden] тебе кде посоветует
<shenmue> а я всем теперь советую опенбокс
<umren> опенбокс или мыло с веревкой?
<umren> тогда да, думаю многие опенбокс выбирают
<[Raiden]> Я не советую во всех случаях кде.
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> кде не универсален?
<[Raiden]> иногда как раз хфце
<[Raiden]> конечно нет. На нетбук я бы не стал ставить и на слишком старый комп
<shenmue> ну да... для старого тормозного убожетсва куда уж там кеды
<shenmue> лучше хфце
<umren> на 256 метрах сидел в кедах
<umren> 4х
<umren> и норм было все
<umren> и даже хром был
<umren> правда больше 4-5 вкладок где то туговат
<[Raiden]> а был бы не кде, было бы 7 или 9 вкладок.
<[Raiden]> поэтому надо либо не кде, либо комп менять
<shenmue> а у меня полтора гига. опенбокс и опера
<shenmue> и где то 256 вкладок то туговато бывает
<umren> [Raiden] да разница была бы не существенна
<shenmue> не удобна по вкладкам перемещаться ><
<umren> в опере же удобно сбоку
<wco> shenmue, большое спасибо, мил человек
<[Raiden]> в хроме вроде можно  сбоку
<wco> umren, мне нужно убрать все зависимости от гнома, ибо мои 512 озу - не шик
<[Raiden]> я правда фф предпочитаю и считаю он менее прожорлив.
<[Raiden]> гном3 фоллбэк кстати ест рам не много
<[Raiden]> может даже меньше чем хфце
<[Raiden]> или около того
<umren> wco: кеды прекрасно будут работать, браузер кено музончег
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/пыщьпыщьолеолебарселона.png =)
<[Raiden]> и функционально почти такой же  теперь гыгы
<umren> [Raiden] xfce никогда не ел меньше гнома
<umren> это миф
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> не миф
<umren> миф миф, сам проверял
<umren> жрет стокаже порой даже больше
<shenmue> енто как же ты проверял?
<umren> ставил базовую систему
<[Raiden]> а мне нравитяс когда вкладки в несколько рядов, в моем фф расширение табмикс плюс. Я специально это искал, что бы был окак в опере
<umren> которая изкоробки
<umren> смотрел на память
<[Raiden]> у меня правла видно максимум 3 ряда, а потом скроллинг
<shenmue> ну да. в очередной раз слышу " ставил расширение что бы как в опере" =)
<wco> кеды будут висеть на 1ггц, если даже гном спотыкается
<umren> 1ггц проц?
<wco> ога
<umren> пень4?
<umren> или 3 еще
<umren> хотя вроде 4
<umren> или амд ваще)
<wco> куда там - tegra 2, ar,
<wco> arm
<umren> пфф
<umren> че у тя за система?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0419/h_1334858195_2548717_251962f517.png
<umren> планшет какой то что ле?
<umren> китайский
<wco> ac100 тошиба, смартбуке
<[Raiden]> в следущий раз начинайте думать до покупки девайсов )
<umren> [Raiden] ужс
<wco> ок, спс, посоны
<wco> но я лекции пишу в tty с nano и все чётко
<[Raiden]> вообще тегра именн оан почитать что-то ок
<[Raiden]> вспомни зачем покупал и так и юзай )
<[Raiden]> именно на*
<umren> wco: а как же вим?
<tagezi> всем привет
<wco> vim пока не пробовал
<umren> каждый бородач должен сидеть на виме
<[Raiden]> вери лайт бровсер http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/internet/w3m-internet-v-konsoli.html
<[Raiden]> )
<wco> я lynx юзаю, он приятней отображает
<shenmue> хм странно. язык французкий. страна канада. а статья на русском
<wco> чем вим лучше? расширенными горячими клавишами и клавиатуроориентированностью?
<[Raiden]> в канаде по идее природа как в россии
<[Raiden]> туда не мало кто уехал
<shenmue> нано няшен
<[Raiden]> не все едут на юга )
<umren> в канаде природа другая конечно, другая сторона земного шара же
<umren> там весны с осенью почти не бывает, лето либо зима
<umren> )
<umren> не w3m это ад
<shenmue> линкс юзал. юзабелен. и тем более какие картинки когда ищешь текст в основном
<shenmue>  Дело в том, что такие эмуляторы терминала, как GNOME Terminal и Konsole из KDE не могут отображать изображения в W3M. Другие, например Xterm, могут.
<shenmue> а вот про это я не знал
<[Raiden]> чего-то я сомневаюсь
<umren> весьма полезная информация
<shenmue> про то что фрэйбуффер в терминалах не пашет в кде и гноме
<shenmue> райдену обидно за кеды. щас будет мутить. запустит икстерм. переименует в консоль. запустить в3м и всем покажет гугол
<umren> лол
<umren> да это бред же, сидеть через в3м
<umren> это для тех у кого борода уже до пола достает
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем нужны изображения в w3m, запущенном в иксах, если можно использовать полноценный браузер?
<shenmue> тебе там черным по русскому написьканно что когда не пашут иксы а надо найти инфу как их запустить
<umren> даже на телефоне в самое хреновой сети опера мини тянет
<shenmue> мне лично пару раз консольные браузеры пригодились
<rekcuFniarB> Когда не пашут иксы, не пашет и konsole.
<umren> такое ощущение что у него иксы каждый день падают
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB эм а что у нас терминал только в гуи что ли есть?
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: так а во фреймбуфере у w3m будут и изображения.
<shenmue> а тебе они зачем если ищешь инфу по ошибке и команду как исправить? толку от этих картинок?
<rekcuFniarB> Так я и о том говорю что не нужны.
<rekcuFniarB> Это вы тут нашли якобы минус что в konsole w3m не показывает изображения.
<shenmue> хотя есть в принципе. бесит что на сайтах нынче форум не глянуть без реги. а где рега там и капча
<shenmue> хотя спасает смена юзер агента на поискового бота либа по кэшу яндекса\гугла лазить
<bosyi> неделя до релиза.
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<rekcuFniarB> А там остались ли какие баги на низком уровне в 12.04? Если уже сейчас обновиться, что может всплыть?
<baronos> shenmue: давай обновимся на 12,10. а то че то скучно и все работает
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: да куда они денутся
<[Raiden]> обязательно есть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но вообще если не терпится то можно
<rekcuFniarB> Просто у меня срач в системе, я некоторые пакеты ставил из 12.04 давно. Нужны были по разным причинам новые версии некоторых библиотек.
<shenmue> baronos я то не могу
<shenmue> у мну мята. и будет все работать ибо опенбокс
<shenmue> baronos мне вот еще можно выкрутится. с конфигами разобратся и будет уба. а вот ты как с дебиана до убы обновиться собрался?
<baronos> shenmue: попробую мета пакеты добавить от убунту.
<shenmue> ну обновимся. хм ну чота сломается. починим. а дальше что?
<[Raiden]> можно заменить репы
<[Raiden]> я планирую на чистую поставить. Много злама за 2 версии накопилось, да и конфиги какие надо знаю как вернуть
<shenmue> ммм... кстати я так всегда обновлялся. менял в репах имя дистра на новое. ибо поп другому не умею  ><
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0419/h_1334860585_4267429_3faa1d0deb.png - правильынй опенбокс ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: тонкий троллинг...
<UNIm95> там же кеды
<Sergey_IT> он рекламщик
<wco> теперь прошу подсказать мне о том, как же в консоли сделать хоткеи (подсветочка +/-, звук +/-, etc).
<rekcuFniarB> Так полущ http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img133036331d13xef8ea36c.png
<shenmue> о куль
<shenmue> http://cs10093.userapi.com/u73074407/102397479/x_202afecd.jpg правильное де
<umren> неправильный опенбокс http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6328579/openbox.png
<shenmue> http://cs9359.userapi.com/u2859636/102397479/x_3021e34d.jpg кстати. нишмяк
<umren> круто
<umren> фолдерАрт
<Andrew___> hallo
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Andrew46RUS> привет
<Andrew46RUS> тут есть кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> все смешные ответы на этот вопрос уже давно бойан
<umren> !ask | Andrew46RUS
<ubuntuhelp> Andrew46RUS: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Andrew46RUS> Я только что поставил Ubuntu, и хотелось-бы поинтересоваться, можно-ли убрать панель слева
<Escsun> можно все было бы желание)
<umren> Можно все, надо ли - дело десятое
<[Raiden]> Andrew46RUS: конкретно в юнити нет, были только хавту как вниз сунуть ,но может глючить
<[Raiden]> можно менять де
<Andrew46RUS> Мне хотелось-бы чтобы вверху было администратирование и т.д. а то даже терминал немогу найти
<[Raiden]> Andrew46RUS: 12.04?
<umren> лучше не трогай ничего, привыкнешь
<[Raiden]> Andrew46RUS: gnome-session gnome-session-fallback что-то из этого можешь поставить, потом логаут и выбор другой сессии
<[Raiden]> администрирования правда не будет, будет приложения и переход
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<tagezi> а какой тип данных нужно указывать в с++ если нужно работать с числами больше чем 5 милирдов?     unsigned long позволяет только до 4294967295
<Andrew46RUS> чет я терминал найти немогу
<[Raiden]> Andrew46RUS: там же поиск есть в юнити
<[Raiden]> набери terminal или терминал
<baronos> ctrl+alt+t - терминал
<Andrew46RUS> Raiden: Спс
<Sergey_IT> где skai|offline ?
<umren> в оффлайне
<Sergey_IT> прячется
<[Raiden]> umren: привыкнешь - всетаки не наш метод.
<[Raiden]> Если не хочет чел панельку слева, то имеет право ) Странно что авторы юнити такой простой фигни не учли
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> можно снизу поставить, например )
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты про гш еще забыл
<[Raiden]> я не хочу его коментировать. Кому-то ведь понравилось.
<baronos> он же в Иркутск вроде уехал
<[Raiden]> в общем надоело )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это придирки
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], тем более ты в кде
<[Raiden]> юнити меня не любит ) не дает выключать ненужную мне панельку
<[Raiden]> вот и я его не очень
<[Raiden]> оно слишком завязано на это панели
<[Raiden]> этой
<[Raiden]> и на левой стороне )
<[Raiden]> ещё я думаю должна быть логика и аргументы какие-то
<[Raiden]> мне например такой подхход к устройству де не дает каких-то очевидных полюсов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Юнити соответствует стандартам американской демократии
<tagezi> главный аргумент )
<Sergey_IT> сектанты
<baronos> на широкоформатном наверно удобно с юнити. у меня квадратный монитор так что мне г3 подходит и удобно с ним.
<Sergey_IT> когда работаешь, не имеет значение какой ДЕ
<Sergey_IT> главное, чтобы на экране лишнее не мешало
<[Raiden]> на ширкоформатном док слева котоырй умеет скрываться, отличается от панели снизу котороая умеет скрываться только тем, что широкоформатники узкие вертикали
<[Raiden]> имеет
<tagezi> я тоже думаю что побарабану как выглядит панель, главное что бы не мешало
<[Raiden]> и ещё мне просто неудобно слева
<tagezi> поставь вниз
<Sergey_IT> неудобно на потолке спать
<tagezi> выбор то есть )
<[Raiden]> я видел каке-то завту, и там глючило что-то , вроде даш
<tagezi> а ещё можно взять исходники и дописать всё что захочешь )
<Sergey_IT> снизу юнити - глюкаво
<[Raiden]> да и не важно уже ) У юнити помимо дока есть и другие недостатки
<tagezi> хоть в центр поместить )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это для тех кому делать нечего
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кому есть что делать, не обсуждают где панелька )
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], у всего есть недостатки
<[Raiden]> если есть 3 предмета с разным количеством недостатков и можно свободно выбрать...  Я не выберу тот который не кажется лучшим
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что он по умолчанию
<tagezi> юношеский максимализм )
<[Raiden]> наверное, нов кде я в любой момент могу сунуть панель влево и кнопки влево ) , если надо
<[Raiden]> или вправл или куда угодно
<umren> Пути марка неисповедимы, а кде отрекли от церкви
<umren> так что делай там что угодно
<umren> не есть сие деяние угодное ему
<umren> теперь кубунту это просто еще одна секта
<Sergey_IT> значит пора банить за кде )
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ним. Меня устраивает в убунте количество пакетов. Что касается марка, то он меня мало волнует
<tagezi> кстати да.. официально не поддерживаемый дистрибутив )
<[Raiden]> И кстати, то что собирают кде достаточн обыстро после релизоа нравится тоже
<[Raiden]> у меня всё ещё 11.01 и последняя версия
<[Raiden]> 11.10*
<User257[web]> люди помогите убунту поставить .. ставлю ее на вмваре восьмой .. скачал дивиди образ .. устанавливаю .. процентики бегут .. перезагрузка .. и вылазит командная страка типо введите логин .. как быть ?
<User257[web]> убунту 10.04 ставлю
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: а что не так то?
<tagezi> введи логин
<baronos> при установки то что ты заполнял для учетной записи то и вводи
<User257[web]> нуу .. в описании .. ну в мануале на сайте написано что визсовогопояса там ..
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: тебе надо в вмваре ставить гостевые драйверы
<[Raiden]> что бы гуи работало
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> визсовогопояса - чего это?
<User257[web]> часовой пояс время там
<Andrew46RUS> Подскажите программу типа fasm тока для ubuntu
<tagezi> а что фасм не канает?
<User257[web]> ,Итак, на рабочем столе в запущенной с LiveCD Ubuntu есть вполне недвусмысленный ярлык,  .. это из мануала .. но таково ваще нет .. он сразу начинает устанавливать ... без рабочего стала и ярлыка
<baronos> это лайф режим с ярлыком
<baronos> при загрузке с диска выбераешь режим типа посмотреть на убунту
<Sergey_IT> неее, не смотри, страшно )
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: nasm может быть
<tagezi> да, наверное.. хотя мануалы всёравно по фасму читать приходиться
<tagezi> сменяемых мануалов для линя нет, а без этого он мёртв
<User257[web]> молодцы .. чувство юмора зачет .. помогите установить убунту .. мануал реально разходится с тем что есть при установке
<tagezi> не принято на лине програмировать на асм
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ещё на сайте фазма еест ьверсия для линукс
<tagezi> да, я баловался
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: ты ставил, сделал перезагрузку, убунта загружается и просит логин
<[Raiden]> всё это как бы намекает, чт оона уже установлена и ждет логина ))
<Andrew46RUS> tagezi: на лине может и не принято, а в универе надо))
<tagezi> Andrew46RUS: да.. мне тоже.. но там хватает впринципе пару раз книжку прочитать.. нафиг тебе мовы джампы выпечатывать?
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: 1. какой мануал , 2. что ты ставил и как
<[Raiden]> 3. рекомендую виртуал бокс. Может он медленней, зато гостевые дрова точно есть под все текущие версии убунты
<[Raiden]> а что там у вмвари - нам не ведомо
<Sergey_IT> а может досбокс?
<User257[web]> а я ввожу логин пароль .. а всеравно командная страка .. где же визуализация
<User257[web]> щас попробую виртуалбокс
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: а на первые 2 пункта где ответы?
<Sergey_IT> не мешай, он пробует
<[Raiden]> что бы сразу было гуи нужно. 1. имиджи со словом десктоп в названии , 2. что бы видеокарта какая-нить определилась иксами, с которой они могут работать либо дрова ставить надо.
<tagezi> щас распробует и общесто потеряет ещё одного человека ))
<User257[web]> 1- мануал с этого сайта ubuntu.ru .. ставил убунту 10ю04 на вмваре 8
<baronos> виртуалбокс юзай
<User257[web]> качаю виртуалбокс
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: в имидже небыло слова server?
<[Raiden]> )
<User257[web]> нет десктоп качал
<User257[web]> уж не совсем ламер
<tagezi> альтерайт?
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> или как он там?..
<baronos> если так хочется убунту, то уже надо качать или 11,10 или 12,04 чтоб попробовать в виртуалке. а 10,04 это уже почти "покойник"
<umren> baronos этот покойней дольше поддерживаться будет чем твой уютненький дебиан
<umren> покойник
<Sergey_IT> опять холивар?
<shenmue> да вы не спорьте
<shenmue> просто подеритесь
<Sergey_IT> у меня еще 8.04 есть
<shenmue> а у меня дебиан 3
<baronos> umren: я не держусь панически на лтс и тому подобным. я использую то что удобно мне и в свежем виде.
<User257[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 только на этом сайте присутствует
<Sergey_IT> на каком - этом?
<shenmue> вот если бы были только лтс раз в 2 года... было бы няшно
<Sergey_IT> +1
<Sergey_IT> а промежуточные альфами назывались
<shenmue> во первых не нужно людей рабрасывать на промежуточные оси, во вторых за 2 года можно такое накодить такой командой
<shenmue> ну а в третьих за 2 года тонны маннов и талмудов в сети будет по любым вопросам, рычежкам, твикам и так далее
<umren> хочешь сделать из убунты дебиан?
<umren> потому что дебиан уже не торт?
<umren> :D
<shenmue> хм... ну уба держится за всё новое. марк понимает что общественность надо подсаливать время от времени. вот и вертится
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<bosyi> с Украины: розетку прикрыли. не уплата налогов
<shenmue> ну и фиг с ними.
<baronos> shenmue: тебе плагин vk для ритмбокса не нужен? конечно не так идеально работает, но работает :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/malys-gtk-theme-adds-a-splash-of-color-to-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<[Raiden]> забавная тема
<Sergey_IT> ужасная
<bosyi> +1
<Andrew46RUS> помогите.Установил Fasm, запускаю, а он мне http://itmages.ru/image/view/491462/f3d62562
<Andrew46RUS> Как его запустить можно?
<baronos> man fasm
<Andrew46RUS> baronos: не, нету справки пишет
<baronos> fasm --help
<Andrew46RUS> baronos: то-же самое выводит, что и на скрине
<baronos> значит так и надо запускать fasm -m 512 наверно
<baronos> эт я теоретически
<Sergey_IT> fasm имяфайла
<Sergey_IT> и скомпилит
<Sergey_IT> а ты что хотел?
<Andrew46RUS> Sergey_IT: запустить просто проверить, а то мне лабы нужно будет позже делать
<baronos> ему наверно для разработки надо асм
<tagezi> а он фотел IDE асемблер )
<Sergey_IT> Andrew46RUS, это компилятор командной строки
<tagezi> угу )))
<Andrew46RUS> baronos: а синтаксис в асм такой-же?
<tagezi> fasm твой_файл фай_который должен_получиться )
<baronos> http://asm.sourceforge.net/resources.html#links
<Sergey_IT> Andrew46RUS, асм какой изучаете? 16, 32, 64 бита?
<tagezi> помоему там синтаксис слабо отличается что на насм, что фасм.. а вот системные прирывания будут
<Andrew46RUS> Sergey_IT: мы асм не изучаем
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тогда прога?
<Andrew46RUS> Sergey_IT: ты хотел сказать fasm?
<Sergey_IT> да
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: отправь его учить с++ ) там тоже можно работать с памятью и прерывать )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: в этом случае лучше С, но после асма )
<Andrew46RUS> tagezi: ды мне-же в универе нужно лабы делать
<Sergey_IT>  Andrew46RUS, в универе в линуксе лабы?
<Sergey_IT> интересно, как делать лабы, если асм не изучают?
<Andrew46RUS> Sergey_IT: не, win, прост сегодня ubuntu себе поставил, пробую через него запустить
<Sergey_IT>  Andrew46RUS, насколько я читал, в вин и лин несколько разный асм
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он темже самым развлекается, что и я пол года назад )
<tagezi> только й него ещё и каша в голове )
<tagezi> путает языки и компиляторы )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так наставь на путь истинный )
<Andrew46RUS> хДД)Ну вы красавцы
<tagezi> посоверовать цчить qmake& ))
<Sergey_IT> мы практики
<tagezi> учить qmake? )
<tagezi> Andrew46RUS: ты в линухе сможешь только прерываниями биоса и видиокарты пользоваться.. а прирываниями ОС тебе лучше не пользоваться
<Sergey_IT> ушел непонятый )
<tagezi> ушёл..
 * tagezi ждёт следующего фантика )
<Sergey_IT> кстати, никогда не пользовался асмом на РС (
<tagezi> асм голову вообще сворачивает на бок )
<tagezi> думать на уровне машинного кода, как-то совсем не алё )
<Sergey_IT> да нормально, если задача есть, которую надо решить
<Sergey_IT> писал и в машинных кодах, ничего сложного (но не РС)
<tagezi> да, я помню.. у меня мать писала ОС на заводе на асемблере, ещё в те времена.. лохматые
<Sergey_IT> так ч про лохматые и говорю )
<Sergey_IT> я*
<tagezi> ну я в лохматые времекна только на бесике калякал )) мне тогда 10 лет было ))
<tagezi> а у матери серьёзно крыша ехала
<Sergey_IT> бейсик не знаю )
<baronos> у меня тоже был бэйсик на денди-клавиатура с подключаемым принтером :D
<baronos> только я спустя 5 лет понял что это был бэйсик :)
<Sergey_IT> это вообще не язык, а скрипт
<tagezi> не, я учился на советской машинке...
<Sergey_IT> советских фактически не было
<Sergey_IT> не считая больших
<tagezi> теперь это язык ))) в универе в этом году перешли с VB на VC .. так учитель распинался, как жаль.. и всё такое.. мол мощьный язык этот бесик, а с++ это просто дань моде и только )
<Sergey_IT> VB - это поделие Гейца
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну мать унасила на работу мои писанинки ))) там распечатывала результат, и приносила на такой белой широкой ленте )))
<umren> tagezi ахаха
<tagezi> ну, ребёнок систного програмиста, мне тоже хотелось програмить )))
<tagezi> но я так и не научился.. с тех пор 24 года прошло.. если не больше
<Sergey_IT> страшное детство ребенка системного программиста ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, научиться можено только если есть конкретные задачи
<tagezi> дану... вон, у меня есть конкретная задача.. нужно выучить qt, что бы написать то что мне будет удобно...
<Onkeltem> Доброй ночи
<Onkeltem> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing - кто-нибудь использовал этот PPA? Насколько там всё сейчас хорошо?
<tagezi> хрен я выучу.. гугл, и чуть чуть метода тыка, решат её.. а c++ b qt  я так и не пойму
<tagezi> и*
<Onkeltem> Я его добавил, так upgrade захотел аж 120 метров высосать
<Onkeltem> чет боязно
<Onkeltem> мне еще работать :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, неправильная поcтановка задачи - правильнее: надо сделать удобнее ("кровь из носа надо") - если этого нет, то и не мучайся
<Onkeltem> baronos: что думаешь?
<Onkeltem> baronos: я не пойму, там dev версии программ или стабильные всё таки...
<baronos> Onkeltem: не надо, там надо еще gnome3-team ppa + пропосед включать
<baronos> Onkeltem: для тестинга нормуль было. а на повседневку нестоит.
<Onkeltem> baronos: да да, как раз сейчас читаю WARNING на страничке - что типа нужен еще другой ppa, с gnome3
<baronos> Onkeltem: проще 12,04 дефолтный + пропосед.
<baronos> если он открылся уже
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: видишь.. ты делаешь удобнее код, а я отображение ))) в этом разница.. я скорее дизайнер чем програмер
<Onkeltem> baronos: хм, всё началось с того, что меня достал один ворнинг: (gjs:13899): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:58:14: Themeing engine 'unico' not found
<Onkeltem> baronos: притом что unico стоит последний стабильный
<baronos> Onkeltem: это что вообще?)
<Onkeltem> baronos: если бы я знал. Как я понял gtk при темизации (тема стандартная - Adwaita) забывает запустить unico theming engine
<baronos> Onkeltem: не встречал такой ошибки. у меня на дебиан такого нет :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а код я адаптирую только на скорость.. что не как тогда файлик разбирало 2-3 часа, а как сейчас 40 сек )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, важны как скорость, так и отображение
<Sergey_IT> для меня тоже скорость важнее
<umren> скорость чего?
<Sergey_IT> в скикаде можно прогу написать но она будет медленне в 50 раз
<Sergey_IT> umren, расчеты, физические
<Onkeltem> baronos: хочу написать экстеншн простой, который будет 1) делать sync и 2) очищать память командой echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Onkeltem> baronos: чтобы висел себе в тулбаре и ждал пока его нажмут
<Onkeltem> а, ну и чтобы размер кеша выводил
<baronos> Onkeltem: кстати будет полезным http://blog.fpmurphy.com/ ну и на канале гш :)
<umren> Onkeltem с odesk дело имел? :D
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/
<Onkeltem> umren: начал было, да отложил в долгий ящик - показалось геморным, вроде русских пока хватает.
<Onkeltem> baronos: ага, спасибо
<Onkeltem> baronos: нашел виновника ошибки с unico - это был экстеншен user themes. Отрубил нафиг
<Onkeltem> baronos: видать не так что-то инициализировал
<baronos> Onkeltem: ты его откуда ставил это расширение?
<Onkeltem> baronos: не помню... может устарело уже?
<baronos> Onkeltem: убунту какой версии?
<Onkeltem> 11.10
<baronos> если темы не меняешь то оно и не нужно.
<baronos> Onkeltem: ааа, и это. на канале гш особо с расширениями не доставай, а то эти разрабы бывают нервничают что их типа отвлекают :D
<Onkeltem> а, ну ок
<baronos> а то там какого то типа помню забанили, когда они в совместном процессе патч какой то мутили :D
<Onkeltem> baronos: так по разработке экстеншенов там можно вопросы задавать?
<baronos> Onkeltem: можно
<baronos> Onkeltem: спроси может они отдельный канал сделали уже
<Onkeltem> baronos: я фен начать разработку на js под gtk3 и Co
<baronos> Onkeltem: гыы я не понял, что ты сказал :D
<Onkeltem> baronos: хочу писать расширения одним словом :)
<Sergey_IT> пиши на С
<baronos> ааа ясно :D
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: меня как-то больше интересует программирование высокоуровневых объектов
<Onkeltem> типа "Десктоп", "Звук", "Видео".
<umren> Десктоп.включить.работать.выключить(таймер, 5 минут); ?
<baronos> такие уже есть расширения :D
<swex> asd'==
<swex> ребят кто рубит в C?))
<swex> можете помочь?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vamadir> народ не подскажите как из под убунту сделать загрузачную флешку для вин7.? В винтде просто, пометка раздела актив и закинуть файлы с диска. А тут?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-20
<vamadir> Пинг
<User778[web]> Hi
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<chapt> Rc 12.04 таки отмнили )
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а VMware умеет запускать ОС в фоновом режиме?
<onoez_omg> есть ли какой-нибудь способ постоянно доставлять 3.х ядро последнее в 11.04? хотело сь бы избежать постоянной необходимости делать это руками
<onoez_omg> загибаюсь под этим багом https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/924905
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onoez_omg: вроде как был ppa mainline
<onoez_omg> я его добавил, апдейтнул, но ничего не увидел
<onoez_omg> на вебе в списке последних ядрышек в разделе натти окончен на 2.6.39
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда ручками
<onoez_omg> говорят ситуацию поправляют последние версии ядра
<onoez_omg> да какбы ручками не феншуй
<onoez_omg> можно и скопилить, чо уж там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда полный феншуй - компилить и складывать в свой локальный рем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *реп
<onoez_omg> так я и делал пока на этом проклятом азиатами ноуте не развернулся по работе с убунтой этой
<onoez_omg> JohnDoe_71Rus, а тогда другой вопрос, на 12.04 с гномами совсем мутация или там нормальный есть "откат под классику" ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onoez_omg: не знаю. для себя в 12.04 щупаю lubuntu
<onoez_omg> спасибо так или иначе
<User419[web]> свои есть
<User419[web]> русишки
<Ragnareg> есть
<User419[web]> опа чал привет
<User419[web]> а ти дебиан роздупляеш?
<User419[web]> как мне вернуть в загрузку дебиан
<becket_noob> подскажите пожалуйста, каким образом(чем) записать образ *.iso (win7) на dvd? при записи через brasero не удаётся загрузиться с диска..
<becket_noob> или на флешку
<User419[web]> загрузись с винды
<User419[web]> через ультра исо
<becket_noob> win нет у меня
<User419[web]> всьо чотко запишется
<User419[web]> тогда учись брасеро
<becket_noob> я сейчас через ubuntu 1004 сижу
<becket_noob> я сейчас через брасеро опять же записываю, но у меня загрузка не начинается
<becket_noob> то мне мою загрузочную флушку запороли
<becket_noob> флешку*
<becket_noob> не запускается и всё(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> becket_noob: из писалок больше всего понравился k3b
<becket_noob> <JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо, сейчас попробую
<becket_noob> есть ли расширеная настройка звуковой карты c-media ? 5.1
<micro-chipset> Посоветуйте что нибудь почитать о vlan прочел пока http://xgu.ru/wiki/vlan желательно общая теория и если на примерах то лучше для  l2 dlink
<SergeyIT> чем ближе релиз, тем меньше народу на канале
<himik> да уж, а во времена выхода 10.04 было наоборот
<himik> за 100 переваливало
<bosyi> значит все работает. багов нет))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вам нужны крики что после обновления все сломалосл?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что, сломалось?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня ничего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тем более что мучаю lubunut 12.04. хотя в принципе есть заковыка с принтером
<SergeyIT> а зачем мучать?
<bosyi> легкий путь не его путь
<SergeyIT>  bosyi, легкий путь - это когда ничего не делаешь
<bosyi> это в идеальном случае. а мне кажется что это путь на котором ты столкнешься с минимумом проблем(задач)
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго утречка.
<User287[web]> А что нового в 12.04?
<SergeyIT> а что надо?
<umren> ядро, пакеты
<umren> новый кде
<umren> :D
<umren> новый юнити
<umren> продолжать?
<umren> ну и ЛТС как бы
<openvoid> главное - там свежие баги, которые не пофикшены из за отсутсвия релиз кандидата и бета 2 стразу становится релизом - баги будут - такова официальная позиция - не успеваем
<User287[web]> какие коренные различия 11.10 и 12.04
<User287[web]> кроме багов
<FredyBackSlash> User287[web]: цыферки в версии другие
<User287[web]> )
<FredyBackSlash> umren: gcc 4.7 или еще 4.6.3 ?
<|rapidsp|> а что подразумевается под коренными различиями?
<openvoid> ещё что то с юнити гномом гномощелью должно было поменяться если мне не изменяет мой маразм
<chapt> ну еще libreoffice  новый, он наконец то visio  научился немного открывать
<|rapidsp|> приоткрыл визио? :)
<himik> почему немного? всё, что было у меня отлично открылось, и пересохранилось
<himik> наконец-то про визио можно дома забыть
<|rapidsp|> вапщето это круто
<SergeyIT> FredyBackSlash, 4.6.3
<User002[web]> ку ,релиз кандидат будет у 12.04?
<SergeyIT> а смысл...
<User002[web]> дак вроде обещали 19 , и нет до сих пор
<SergeyIT> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Release-Candidate-Dropped-238775.shtml
<|rapidsp|> у меня и бетка пашет нормально :)
<himik> осталось 6 дней... надоже как время летит
<|rapidsp|> нафиг релиз :)
<SergeyIT> и что изменится?...
<|rapidsp|> от сегодняшнего наверное пару библиотек обновяыт
<himik> Ахахаха, убийственный комментарий! Yes, they found that it had a bug called "Unity desktop."  This bug will take some time to remove.
<|rapidsp|> да... в ГШ и юнити какието траблы есть... но в кедах все нормально, как в другом мире
<SergeyIT> кеды пришли к идеалу... это конец
<|rapidsp|> не... есть еще пара претензий :)
<Andrew46RUS> кто-нибудь знает, как запустить fasm на ubuntu
<becket_noob> как добавить загрузку windows 7, подскажите пожалуйста
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<becket_noob> <andrex>thx...особо конечно не понял..
<andrex> ну я тоже не понял, у тебя после установки линя не видет вин или после установки вин нету вин в груб
<becket_noob> <andrex>тут есть приват? то я через сайт, или аськой проще!
<andrex> неа, давай тут, вместе веселее
<becket_noob> <andrex> установил убунту, потом поставил вин7, после вин 7 востановил загрузчик груб, после перезагрузки у меня по дефу грузится убунта
<becket_noob> груб2
<becket_noob> хотя до восстановления у меня вин грузилась, я не могу груб восстановить
<becket_noob> не мог*
<andrex> хм а в списке груба нет винды чтоле?
<becket_noob> нет не видел, и смотреть то я толком не знаю куда(
<Dedkov> StartUp-Manager
<andrex> sudo os-prober видет винду?
<becket_noob> да, я и без этого знаю в каком разделе вин висит
<becket_noob> вот только прописать в груб не могу
<Dedkov> предлагаю GUI - StartUp-Manager
<andrex> sudo update-grub2 и ребут потом как появится груб стелками выбираешь вин
<gim_> Релиз уже состоялся 12.04?
<Dedkov> becket_noob, startupmanager
<aronsx> gim_: нет. 26 числа
<becket_noob> <andrex>попробую
<becket_noob> <Dedkov>спасибо, тоже сейчас попробую
<Dedkov> becket_noob, вот и правильно
<Dedkov> Друзья. как вы думаете можно ли получить прирост производительности за счат использования файловой системы ext4 и виртуальной машины с виндой. Знаю что ext4 шустрее NTFS.
<umren> ;O
<SergeyIT> производительности чего?
<Dedkov> винды
<Dedkov> :)
<SergeyIT> ставь винду
<Dedkov> да вот хочу хоть найти хоть какой-нибудь смысл что бы поиграть с виртуализацией
<umren> в этом смысла нет
<aronsx> как fasm pfgecnbnm&
<aronsx> как fasm запустить*?
<andrex> винда не увидет ект при загрузке точнее её ядро
<SergeyIT> Dedkov, займись программированием под винду...
<SergeyIT> aronsx, fasm имяфайла
<Dedkov> SergeyIT, спасибо
<andrex> becket_noob: и что?
<becket_noob> установил стартап
<becket_noob> поставил галочку на показывать окно выбора
<becket_noob> и норм
<becket_noob> спасибо Вам andrex и dedkov
<SergeyIT> паникер )
<becket_noob> да не, я просто запутался тут, у меня флешку с виндой запороли, и осталась тока двдшка с бубунтой
<becket_noob> пытался через лайф записать вин
<aronsx> SergeyIT: то есть писать в текстовике, а компилировать в коммандной?
<becket_noob> не получилось
<becket_noob> dedkov, подскажи, а как убрать пункты в грубе?
<NoOova> как посмотреть сколько DD скопировал*
<NoOova> думал мю посылать ему USR1 - он завершается
<Dedkov> becket_noob, http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=88826
<becket_noob> <Dedkov>спасибо, почитаю
<aronsx> как пакет love установить?
<baronos> man apt
<aronsx> http://stabyourself.net/mari0 это мне как поставить?
<aronsx> в зипе пакет .love , распаковать и прописать man apt '/home/aronsx/Загрузки/mari0_1.6.love'  ?
<baronos> aronsx: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/search/?q=mario
<aronsx> baronos: sps
<andrex> хм я думаю распаковать, перейти в папку дать прова на запуск чемуто и потом зделать, ./чтото
<andrex> а вабще этот  LÖVE есть в репах
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Пришла весна. sudo apt-get install love
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> baronos: не шали
<baronos> гадство
<baronos> andrex: не арбайтен нотифи ирк в эмпати 3,4,1 :( а в джаббере работает :(
<andrex> я какбе не юзаю емпати для ирк и для жабры, поэтому мене без разницы)
<becket_noob> как тут пароль восстановить?(
<andrex> где тут
<becket_noob> в чате в этом
<becket_noob> я пасс забыл который ставил
<andrex> becket_noob: английский знаешь?
<becket_noob> хреново, разобраться смогу
<andrex>  /join #freenode
<andrex> becket_noob: и где ты там? или уже перехотел пароль востонавливать?
<baronos> не понравилась мне у-12.04, ощущение как от ф16-17, как будто она толстая и неуклюжая.
<becket_noob> <andrex>я тут, сижу читаю сайт фринод
<andrex> и что? парольто ирк опы только востановят))
<baronos> becket_noob: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nickisgone
<baronos> где то там было про восстановление пароля
<Kyshtynbai> Када эволюшн починят чтобы он в трей сворачивался? юзаю плагин, но он кривовать.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: попробуй плагин RSS в нем, и настройтам чтоб втрее висел :)
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробую спасибо
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: apt-get install evolution-rss
<SergeyIT> aronsx, глянь на форуме (к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149273.0 )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: хотя он тоже не идеален :)
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/c/3/8/9bc9b3c0706e9be506b1f6e23e017.png хм... а де тут настройка трея)?
<aronsx> SergeyIT: спасибо. я уже играю) вообще пулемет
<Nitr_> Всем привет. Есть кто живой?
<Kyshtynbai> Есть, есть.
<baronos> !zomby
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zomby'
<baronos> эх
<becket_noob> andrex, инет пропал, а кто поможет восстановить?
<andrex>  /join #freenode
<andrex> там спроси
<becket_noob> русскоязычные там есть?
<andrex> если инглиш позволит
<andrex> ну или дуй на ##help-rus
<becket_noob> переводчиком попользуюсь
<andrex> becket_noob: нувот а ты болся)
<becket> спасибо за помощь!
<NoOova> artus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-04-20%2016%3A24%3A18.png
<NoOova> я задолбался писать :))))
<NoOova> зато переписал весь кривой код
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<andrex> baronos: ты там случаем не переписывешь емпати) чёт часто тестить стал)
<baronos> andrex: я собираюсь переходить на эмпати и эпифани :)
<andrex> baronos: вичат уже не труъ? :)
<baronos> andrex: он хороший, удобный, но так как я любитель дефолта, мне нужен один комбаин на котором будут все протоколы :)
<andrex> а ну понятно почему ты на д7 переполз)
<baronos> вот вот :)
<NoOova> а что такое д7?
<NoOova> у меня ассоциации с drupal 7
<andrex> дебиан Wheezy тестинг короче
<User656[web]> Всем привет
<User656[web]> Помогите плз
<User656[web]> Надо отбится от ддоса
<User656[web]> =(
<User656[web]> ипы атакующих знаю
<umren> выключи сервер
<Nitr_>  У меня есть куча фотографий и прочего медиаконтента, Мне нужно каждой фотографии добавлять теги для поиска. И чтобы все это было на локальном веб сервере. Есть что то подобное под убунту.=)
<andrex> скорее нужно искать чтото подобное для движка, или писать самому или в ручную доюовлять убунту тут никаким боком
<sharikoff> User656[web]:  route add -host ip_attack reject
<spiker1981> очень нужна помощь
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> User656[web]:  route add -host ip_attack или  подсеть gw 127.0.0.1 lo
<sharikoff> или  ip route add blackhole 202.54.5.2/29
<sharikoff> ну и iptables  никто не отменял
<spiker1981> Не могу подключить   с виртбокс Хр к postgresql server
<spiker1981> В гугле уже 2 просидел
<sharikoff> я ниче не понял
<sharikoff> http://knbase.org/8
<sharikoff> а хост в виртуалбосе ставишь не натом а прямой доступ
<sharikoff> сеть всмысле
 * sharikoff просидел в гугле 5 секунд
<spiker1981> У меня нат стоит
<sharikoff> а надо не нат
<sharikoff> хотя имхо и нат покатит
<sharikoff> надо постгресс настроить сначала
<spiker1981> В смысле через мост?
<sharikoff> через нат
<sharikoff> что такое мост?
<sharikoff> представь что ты хочешь купить сигарет но охрип до такой степени что тебя тока лучший друг понимает
<sharikoff> вы приходите в магазин
<sharikoff> ты ему шепцешь
<spiker1981> Там на выбор
<sharikoff> шепчешь*
<sharikoff> он передает продацу
<sharikoff> твой друг -нат
<sharikoff> а так ты выздоровел и тебе надо напрямую говорить с постгресс
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<sharikoff> ссылку я тебе дал
<sharikoff> вот настрой постгресс согласно ссылке
<sharikoff> и имхо через нат тоже проканает
<spiker1981> В убунте видит базу а в хр не вкакую
<spiker1981> А где ссылка?
<sharikoff> http://knbase.org/8
<spiker1981> Спасибо
<sharikoff> немазашо
<degreez_88> ку
<degreez_88> Когда в гноме добаляю учетную запись в сети вот такое вылазит Ошибка при создании учётной записи Ошибка при получении жетона запроса:Bad Request
<[Raiden]> так будет с каждым у кого 88 в нике
<[Raiden]> ку
<becket> test
<ubuntuhelp> becket, Failed!
<becket> что за фигня?
<andrex> becket: да видно
<becket> вот спасибо
<becket> подскажите пожалуйста, зависает видео при просмотре в полном экране, на ютубе, раз через раз нормально можно просмотреть
<lilli> как в xubuntu можно подключить WebDAV? Для подключения яндекс диска
<lilli> В Nautilus, ubuntu по дефолту данный протокол стоит
<umren> lilli никак, это запотентованая технология ubuntu only (TM)
<degreez_88> http://liberatum.ru/blog/yandeks-disk-v-linux-webdav-v-xubuntu
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/9/8/7/1/f/eda6ff87f204ca06b63553533e2.jpg
<andrex> ага а на 100 уровне будет сет)
<[Raiden]> http://mepic.ru/view/?id=7b37148f972e29e3ffb6b4797e398663
<andrex> )
<becket> цвет
<andrex> becket: kvirc.ru там есть маны покрайней мере ковыряться меньше будешь
<becket> andrex: жа я нашёл, просто цвета подбираю, что бы и не "вырви глаз" и видно было, осталось отображение своего ника сделать и цвет обращения( кто ко мне оьращается)
<baronos> вичат в эотм плане хорош в нем сразу все приятно :)
<becket> baronos: я его установил но не нашёл...:(
<andrex> мне в квирц не понравилось что ники от текста не отипляются, даж irssi это у меет, хотя вабще не человечный какойто
<baronos> в терминале weechat-curses выполняешь и потом коннекстишся с помошью комманд к серверу и к каналам
<becket> andrex: всмысле что делают?
<andrex> becket: не отделяют ники от общего текста
<becket> andrex: вот это я сейчас и настраиваю, нормально вроде всё
<becket> эм
<andrex> точнее другие отделяют а в квирке я ненашол, или там нет вабще
<becket> andrex: как картинку послать то?
<baronos> becket: http://goo.gl/CJ2hp
<andrex> itmages
<becket> baronos: baronos: интересно
<andrex> сразу спалился, правила не читал)
<becket> andrex: ты про меня?
<andrex> becket: да
<becket> andrex: а что я натворил?
<andrex> 1.5 незнаеш, там говорится как отправлять большой текст и картинки)
<becket> andrex: я в чатах особо не сижу) это так бывает зайду спросить..поэтому и не нарушаю..наверно
<andrex> это пока, а может так нечаянно и нарушиш по незнанке, или с горяча)
<becket> andrex: ну да...на торренте местном нарушил...7 дней жду))
<Cryostasis> Всем привет!
<baronos> как тебе в 21веке? из криостаза не тяжело было выходить?)
<Cryostasis> Народ, есть срочный вопрос, не буду писать в общий, нужен человек знающий хаккинг, для профессионала дело на 20 минут, цена вопроса обсуждается. Кому интересно в личку. Человек из Москвы обязательно, не хочу влететь с кидаловом.
<Cryostasis> Пентагон ломать не будем =)
<andrex> !op | Cryostasis
<ubuntuhelp> Cryostasis: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<artus> @kick Cryostasis бабах
<Andrew46RUS> добрый вечер!
<andrex> re
<Andrew46RUS> У мя инет подключен через vpn подключение, можно-ли как-нибудь сделать, чтобы он автоматически подключался при входе в систему
<Andrew46RUS> !nick Andrew46RUS
<Andrew46RUS> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> Andrew46RUS: http://tuksik.ru/auto-connect/
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> обновился до убы 12.04?
<baronos> неа, это не кошерно :D
<becket> подскажите плеер с возможностью выбора дорожек аудио
<becket> дорожки из файла
<shenmue> видеоплеер?
<becket> да
<shenmue> тотем,влц ,мплеер
<becket> влц не понимает
<becket> мп сейчас посмотрю
<shenmue> хотя звуковая отдельно вообще что ли?
<becket> да да
<becket> звуковые дорожки отдельно
<shenmue> эм... тогда не знаю. если только одновременно запустить
<becket> как то глуповато...
<shenmue> ну я помню две пиратки скачал. в одной звук хороший. в другой изображение.
<becket> а что если через вайн поставить к литл кодек пак, или медиа плеер классик
<[Raiden]> becket: smplayer. Там просто
<becket> [Raiden]: спасибо, посмотрю
<[Raiden]> becket: сча покажу, так будет проще.
<becket> то аниме тяжко смотреть
<shenmue> а что смотрим?
<becket> marai nikki ужасы
<[Raiden]> becket: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0420/h_1334944103_1049077_be26db959d.png
<becket> [Raiden]: всё спасибо работает, сам нашёл)
<[Raiden]> за одно и подвигать можно и ещё есть опция автосинхронизации в настройках
<[Raiden]> хотя опция скорее всег отолько на встроенные треки
<becket> [Raiden]: при выборе файла, в низу есть опция выбора "аудио" и "все файлы"
<becket> и выбираешь, а вроде он без разници встроенный или левый( сужу по винде)
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> можете кстати глянуть роса-плейер http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Cj_9Nezlms4/install-rosa-media-player-romp-in.html
<[Raiden]> они там убили режим компактный - это когда ифейс весь прячется и сделали несколько совершенно не нужных мне опций.
<[Raiden]> ещё в новостях писалось что они были впечатлены тотемом :)
<becket> [Raiden]: смплеер хорош)
<becket> а ещё вопросик... есть тв тюнер, авер медиа супер 009
<becket> как его с убунтой подружить?
<shenmue> какой же он супер если не работает с убунтой?
<becket> shenmue: название токое...что ж поделаешь)
<becket> [Raiden]: проблема смплеера перемотки нет...и он вырубился через 5 минут просмотра
<[Raiden]> вообще-то премотка есть
<[Raiden]> но есть некотоыре проблемы с vmw и mkv
<[Raiden]> второе лечится , если использовать mplayer2
<becket> [Raiden]: вот как раз и мкв
<[Raiden]> вместо обычного
<becket> мка
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, фиг знает. Попробуй что-нить ещё ) если найдешь
<[Raiden]> либо гугльни про мплейер2
<becket> [Raiden]: нашёл мой любимый кмпплеер
<becket> проверим
<degreez_88> AVerTV Super 009 M733/M733A этот тв тюнер?
<becket> degreez_88: агась
<becket> [Raiden]: а как тотем запустить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> За что админы обозлились на мегафонщиков?
<andrex> потому что у них техподдержка уг
<becket> andrex: не то слово
<shenmue> это вообще с чего вопрос?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с того что 3-й день то пускает на канал, то забанен
<andrex> статику себе подруби за отдельную плату
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интересное предложение
<jlewka> всем привет
<tagezi> тихо то как
<Fire-Snake> Привет. :-)
<baronos> нее, просто тебе не видно. тут закрытый канал на котором жесть творится.
<shenmue> туда можна только тем кто прошел баттл тоадс
<Fire-Snake> А новеньким жесть смотреть нельзя?
<shenmue> и компилить в уме
<Fire-Snake> Параллельные миры...
<shenmue> ака штырит =)
<jlewka> штырит их...
<jlewka> делить не учили?)
<tagezi> ))
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[koshka]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka], Понг понг понг...
<[koshka]> :D
<[Raiden]> AMD To Drop Radeon HD 2000/3000/4000 Catalyst Support
<pakirava> ubuntu 11.10 + принтер Canon LBP3000 = удалось настроить только по рецепту http://kubuntu.ru/node/9141
<pakirava> подскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно поставить программу с графическим интерфейсом в автозагрузку сразу всем пользователям?
<umren> а ее нет?
<rekcuFniarB> pakirava: /usr/share/autostart/
<spiker1981> помогите настроить postgresql
<spiker1981> не могу подтключится из virtualbox  с Хр
<pakirava> rekcuFniarB: нет такой папки. достаточно создать руками?
<rekcuFniarB> Хм, хз, может оно кдешное. В таком случае возможно у гнома есть аналог.
<pakirava> rekcuFniarB: аа. ну все равно спасибо. а в КДЕ достаточно создать в этой папке sh-скрипт, запускающий нужную программу?
<rekcuFniarB> Не знаю будут ли работать там скрипты, там .desktop файлы.
<fLanKer> Всем доброго времени суток. Есть следующий вопрос: поставил отцу на нетбук Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix. Хочу поставить на свой нетбук Ubuntu 12.04. Вопрос в следующем: как сделать такое же меню как в netbook remix? Не стандартный unity.
<shenmue> уже никак
<baronos> как приговор
<shenmue> а 10.10 прекратила поодержку
<fLanKer> т.е. нормального даптированного рабочего стола под нетбук нет?
<shenmue> юнити
<[Raiden]> А для чего ты ему поставил 10.10?
<[Raiden]> почему не 6.06 тогда
<fLanKer> стоп, LTS какой релиз был?
<fLanKer> 10.04?
<fLanKer> это было больше года назад
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> да 10.04
<shenmue> 10.04 который тоже прекратит поддержку в этом месяце
<[Raiden]> не ещё год вроде
<fLanKer> гм, т.е. после обновления будет такой же стол, как в сейчас: панель, не помещающая на экране нетбука и куча свободного места в середине?
<[Raiden]> если речь о нетбуке - рекомедую lubuntu
<[Raiden]> больше ресурсов останется для прикладного софта
<[Raiden]> и ифейс понятный всем
<[Raiden]> юнити менялся несколько раз. Как он выглядит сча - в инете полно видео и картинок
<[Raiden]> как раньше не будет
<fLanKer> я только вчера грузился с liveusb на моём hp mini
<fLanKer> неужели нет способа юнити адаптировать под нетбук?
<[Raiden]> ну вообще каноникал считает , что оно уже
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> fLanKer, а что не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> да и зачем какие-то адаптации я не знаю. Мне например доводилось немного поработать на нетбуке с вин7
<fLanKer> странно... куча свободного места в центре и маленькая левая колонка...
<[Raiden]> я не испытывал особого дискомфорта ,если только задумчивость послде обычных комповы
<[Raiden]> а что по твоему должно быть в центре на нетбуке?
<fLanKer> Экран маленький, юнити панель не помещается в центре... оглядывайся на отцовский нетбук, могу сказать, что вкладки которые были в нетбук ремикс очень удобные
<[Raiden]> если верить названию, там должен быть браузер )
<SergeyIT> fLanKer, у меня на нетбуке 12.04 уже полгода, не жалуюсь
<fLanKer> ну, я ещё раз повторюсь - имхо, вкладки которые были в нетбук ремикс очень удобные - интрефейс очень адаптирован под нетбуки
<[Raiden]> повторяйся сколько влезит. Только не очень часто, а то забаним
<[Raiden]> ответ дан уже
<fLanKer> щас думать тогда буду... просто щас стоит предустановленная семёрка, хотелось бы поставить ось у удобным интрефейсом для решения основных задач: просмотр интренета в поездках, копирование файлов с фотика на внешний и внутренний жёсткий
<[Raiden]> что бы удобно смотреть на таком мелком экране инет - надо развернуть браузер во всю
<fLanKer> итог такой: вернуться к удобному интерфейсу netbook remix уже не получиться?
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе, какая разница какой ифейс
<[Raiden]> если он закрыт будет )
<[Raiden]> можешь включить иконки на столе и юзат ькак в винде ярлыки
<[Raiden]> правда делать их теперь , благодаря компонентам от гном3, надо через зад
<[Raiden]> Не как раньше просто по пкм )
<fLanKer> жаль...
<fLanKer> ладно, спасибо за ответы
<[Raiden]> я тоже так подумал и использую уже пол года кде
<fLanKer> а что кде?
<[Raiden]> но для нетбуков оно тяделовато
<[Raiden]> ж*
<[Raiden]> А в кде классический десктоп, достаточн офункциональный и управляемый в основном мышкой, а не возней в каких-то конфигах и гсеттингсах
<[Raiden]> но в случае с нетбуком я бы там поставил либо лубунту , либ освою сборку на оснвое опенбокса
<artus> оу, гимп 2.8 оказываетцо уже
<[Raiden]> я уж правил несколько фоток. Вроде прикольно
<[Raiden]> даже 1-оконный ифейс не вызвал особого отвращения
<artus> ну у меня 2.7.4 был, с однооконным я уже около года знаком , гуд, а тут вот обновился чето , и запустился 2.8 бета
<[Raiden]> потому, что ты дебианщик
<[Raiden]> у меня rc
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> GIMP 2.8.0-RC1 вернее :P
<artus> чето я не то просмотрел )
<[Raiden]> а ... Ну тогда живи
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> такшто все ваши грязные инсинуации мимо)
<fLanKer> ксатати, скажите, пожалуйста, почему в репозиториях такая старая версия netbeans?
<artus> ppa ищи
<[Raiden]> если ты про 10х , то в репозиториях версии времен релиза дистра
<fLanKer> спасибо
<fLanKer> следующий вопрос по поводу lubuntu...
<fLanKer> в kde программы используют qt
<[Raiden]> лхде на гтк2 вроде
<fLanKer> в gnome и xfce я могу использовать родные проги гнома, что бы не тянуть тяжёлые либы
<fLanKer> в лхде я могу юзать теже проги, что и в гноме, без подгрузки тяжялых либ?
<fLanKer> и насколько легче лхде по сравнению с xfce?
<[Raiden]> может кто-то другой ответит. 32бит версия кубунты жрёт 300мбрам примерно , а софт не использующий кделибс, только кути, вообще легкий
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд
<[Raiden]> поэтому я в ответчики не подхожу
<fLanKer> а по поводу сравнения xfce и lxde?
<tagezi> lxde очень лёгкая.. во сколько раз? не знаю.. не мерил
<tagezi> но она реально намного легче гнома.. ну и естественно легче кде
<[Raiden]> A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu.
<tagezi> xfce тяжолая.. у меня она помедленее гнома была местами
<[Raiden]> требования
<[Raiden]> у хубунты повыше, 384мб рам вроде
<fLanKer> гм,  а насколько она в мейнстриме по поводу поддержки? в сравнение с xubuntu?
<tagezi> fLanKer: но там бывает геморойно с ней.. как-то всё слишком просто.. чемто напоминает вин 3.1 ))
<[Raiden]> fLanKer: так же
<[Raiden]> каноникал официально поддерживает
<tagezi> любунту поддерживается сообществом, помоему
<tagezi> так же как кде
<[Raiden]> вообще, сам смотри. Может оно и не надо
<tagezi> на неё лучше переходить когда будешь понимать что и зачем грузишь...
<tagezi> например весь ЛибрОфис нужно будет отказать, он тормазной..
<fLanKer> ладно, такой вопрос: каковы будут Ваши рекомендации по установке какой ОС на hp mini 210 для следующий задач: серфинг в поездках, перенос фоток на жёсткий...
<tagezi> вместо него отдельные проги юзать, они лекче, но неказастые, и иногда сырые
<fLanKer> ну, офис так в дороге не нужен особо....
<tagezi> а тя что родная не устраивает?
<SergeyIT> смысла нет в линуксе для этого
<[Raiden]> будем считать, что я этого не показывал ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0421/h_1334958502_4021741_2376323252.png
<SergeyIT> )
<fLanKer> ок, хотелось бы узнать как такое же сделать?
<fLanKer> думаю на базе ubuntu родной, всё таки...
<tagezi> он кде показал ))
<tagezi> она точно не для тебя
<tagezi> Юнити у тебя должна встать, в теории... видио вроде поддерживается.. а вот насчет остальных дров, фиг знает
<[Raiden]> ну всё относительно , в общем-то. Если нетбук шел с вин7, то там скорее всего 2гб рам...
<tagezi> угу
<[Raiden]> нагрузка на проц правда местами возростет
<tagezi> у него 2
<tagezi> проц 1,6
<fLanKer> пора бы уже хоть в одном месте иметь основную систему... а то начинал с 6.06... диплом писал частично в 8.10...
<[Raiden]> если использовать кде вместо чего-то полегче
<fLanKer> я понял, что кде...
<tagezi> но у меня юнити жрёт время проца, а память почти не забивает
<[Raiden]> есть юнити2д...
<fLanKer> я запускал на нём вчера 11.10 с liveusb
<[Raiden]> а в кде композит отключается налету , хоткеем
<fLanKer> wiffi поднял из коробки
<tagezi> но для серфинга, особенно если поставить хром, то будет нормально
<SergeyIT> 11.10 тормозная
<tagezi> да.. 11.10 тормазная, 12.04 полегче будет
<fLanKer> правда с блютусом он завис (в  смысле блютус =) )
<fLanKer> тьфу, 12.04, т.е. которая щас лежит на сайте для скачки
<tagezi> блютус вроде поддерживался нормально.. хотя опятьже.. дрова производителя
<[Raiden]> в общем ты сам выбрал ос, где такой венигрет из де, вм и т.д. Вот сам и выберай.
<vovik> Привет всем! Нужна помощь. Я не давно на убунту перешел, прошу не пинать за глупый вопрос. Просто, несколько раз открыл наутилус с правами рут, теперь при вводе sudo nautilus не запрашивается пароль для рута. Это нормально или же рут включен (если дÐ
<[Raiden]> :)
<fLanKer> ого, paint.net  появлися под `nix - Pinta
<tagezi> fLanKer: короч ты подумай сто раз... у тебя не плохая система стоит для серфинга.. тебе её лет через пять переустановить придёться.. если вирей не нахватаешь
<fLanKer> ну да...
<[Raiden]> vovik: это нормально, судо помнит павроль какое-то время.
<tagezi> офигеть.. а я вижу только его карякули )
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд эстетичней alt+f2 , gksu nautilus
<vovik> Спасибо, успокоил.
<fLanKer> на основном ноуте меня останавливает только две вещи: Adobe Photoshop (лицензия) для фотографий, вроде как фотограф =) и VS по работе...
<[Raiden]> без консольки
<tagezi> Gimp попробуй ;)
<fLanKer> я пользовался...
<tagezi> мне его хватает
<[Raiden]> сча кстати книжка появилась, для начала сойдет
<tagezi> немного не привычно после ФШ, но нормально
<fLanKer> но, имхо, Photoshop - есть фотошоп.... и тем более если есть возможность то...
<[Raiden]> http://photoliving.com.ua/books
<tagezi> гимпа для поправки каналов достаточно
<baronos> Gnome-fallback - http://goo.gl/9a35L ; Gnome-shell - http://goo.gl/siaDl :) жрут одинаково почти памяти :)
<tagezi> вот мне не хватает штуки что бы панарамы лепить.. хорошей проги, с нормальными алгоритмами нет, к сожалению
<tagezi> покрайне мере я не видел..
<fLanKer> hugin!
<fLanKer> только он!
<tagezi> а руками соединять, это верх мазохизма, помоему
<fLanKer> правда сложен в настройке зараза.....
<fLanKer> для винды ещё хорошая прога - MS image composer (всё таки могу сделать хороший продукт когда хотят =) )
<fLanKer> всем спасибо за ответы, удачных выходных!
<tagezi> кстати, у меня вопрос ))
<tagezi> почему в qt прога весит чуть меньше мегобайта, а в Лазарусе 28 мегобайт?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0421/h_1334959386_6046919_6dca58109d.png - морда для hugin, вроде бы
<[Raiden]> кто такой Лазарус
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, там статическая линковка либ
<SergeyIT> то есть прои самодостаточны )
<SergeyIT> проги
<tagezi> в Лазаре?
<tagezi> офигеть...всё что я могу сказать )))
<tagezi> тяжеляк получается жуткий
<[Raiden]> что такое лазарус?
<tagezi> ИДЕ для фрипаскаля
<tagezi> lazarus
<[Raiden]> у...
<[Raiden]> смотри опции линковки
<[Raiden]> и сборки
<tagezi> да убирал я отладочную инфу, с ней она вообще неподъёмная
<[Raiden]> смотри что-нить типа -lstatic
<tagezi> да не.. я в кут сейчас..
<tagezi> но потом ещё погляжу.. когда руки до него опять дотянуться
<tagezi> хотя, если быть честным, мне qt всё больше нравиться... наверное, я доганяю его потихоничку
<[Raiden]> ну и хорошо.
<[Raiden]> У меня вообще есть мысль, чт ос появлением qt5 оно станет очень популярным у разрабов
<[Raiden]> отчасти потому , что там будут всякие штуки типа qt quick , qml. Отчасти потому, что можно писать под большое количество платформ
<[Raiden]> от фрибсд с хайку до линукса включая миго и андройда.
<tagezi> это всё уже есть.. покрайне мере 4.8 есть
<tagezi> единственно, если API не пользуешься, то получаешь, насколько я понимаю универсальную прогу.. только нужно собрать на целевой платформе
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl15wKqvUNo&feature=relmfu
<[Raiden]> может уже и есть, я не разраб
<SergeyIT> tagezi, про лазаруса на их сайте читай, еще 3 года назад обещали динамическую линковку сделать... может и сделали
<[Raiden]> та же игра-демка на андройде http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MUw773tPbc
<tagezi> SergeyIT: помоему он последние 2 года вообще не развивается.. у низ mysql 5.2 так и не поддерживается.. там с бубном нужно плясать, а ещё лучше стороний плагин ставить, типа зеолиб, кажеться
<[Raiden]> паскаль умер вместе с борланд, последним оплотом
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну и по мелачам.. много обещали, но проект потихоньку загибается
<[Raiden]> но у нас его будут преподавать ещё лет 200
<tagezi> не умер, а просто  не популярный.. хотя прог на нём написано не мало
<[Raiden]> ок
<SergeyIT> tagezi, юзай qt и не мучайся
<tagezi> да я полудому мучаюсь )))
<tagezi> опыта не хватает ))))
<SergeyIT> опыт - дело наживное )
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> помню.. как я в детстве пытался червя накрючек наживить )))))) отот хад так извивался ))
<tagezi> все пальци исколоты, а толку ноль )
<SergeyIT> живодер.. а потом еще и рыбу мучал? )
<[Raiden]> Я видел на ютубе какой-то курс по qt )
<SergeyIT> так книжки есть
<SergeyIT> хотя я не читал, там хелпа хватает и примеров
<tagezi> ну я книги по диоганали прочитал.. а так гугла хватает
<tagezi> киношки пытался смотреть, но там попмоему для школьников их снимали
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а вот это зря, с++ надо 3 раза прочитать
<SergeyIT> первый раз до половины может поймешь, второй - 70%, третий - почти полностью
<tagezi> почитаю с++, на следующей неделе начну... какраз книжка кончиться
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<vir0id> Всем привет
<vir0id> Тут ктонить живет? :)
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vir0id> Ниче себе. А пукнуть можно? :))))
<[Raiden]> иди на другой канал )
<vir0id> Со мной пойдешь?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-21
<becket> нужен видео плеер, для просмотра видео с внешним(отдельным) звуковыи файлом
<becket> доброе утро всем!
<SpiderNET> Доброе утро! Требуется помощь. Установил Xubuntu 11.10 от UALinux на нетбук DNS (Atom N570, Intel видеокарта, 2GB DDR3). При загрузке после граба черный экран, хотя загрузка проходит, судя по индикатору обращений к жесткому диску. Если перед включением заранее
<SpiderNET> Спасибо за помощь! :(
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<User098[web]> привет всем
<User098[web]> народ куда прописываются настройки на сетевую карту?  именно место положение файла
<User098[web]> убунту 11.10
<becket> подскажите видеоплеер для просмотра фильмов с внешними звуковыми файлами.пожалуйста
<bosyi> vlc
<baronos> тетс
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<becket> bosyi: он не подходит
<bosyi> может smplayer умеет?
<shenmue> тебе вроде вчера подсказали
<becket> bosyi: умеет, но он не перематывает и при просмотре после 5 минут чёрный экран и видео не играет
<becket> shenmue: ничего интересного не подсказали(
<umren> ;(
<RfAFdlS> Как понять из какого пакета файл /usr/bin/uic-qt4 ?
<RfAFdlS> libqt4-dev
<vovchik-p> Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь. Поставил Кубунту 10.04, драйвера на видюху встали отлично, вот только никак не могу выставить разрешение 1440х900_75, после того как прописал настройки в конфиге, выставить это разрешение можно через настройки нвидиа, но пÐ
<User413[web]> скажите какой есть выход если мой IP забанен оказался ?
<User413[web]> может амнистия бывает ?
<umren> где? на канале или на фриноде
<umren> на канале бывает, а на фриноде думаю нет
<User413[web]> на фри
<User413[web]> хотя нет, я к другим канал на френоде конекчусь
<User413[web]> значит на канале
<User413[web]> через прокси пробовал, бестолку
<Guest67159> привет всем )
<Guest67159> есть кто живой? )
<RfAFdlS> umren: А что делать, если забынет NAT IP с которого я выходил?
<User413[web]> здесь торчи
<Guest67159> ))))))) жоско
<User413[web]> это жёсткая политика у админов канала !
<umren> User413[web] проси у artus чтоб розбанил
<umren> а почему тебя зобанили? криминал какой?
<User413[web]> artus большая просьба к вам разбанте мой ip !!!
<User413[web]> неудачно пошутил
<User413[web]> на новый год кажется )
<User413[web]> казнить нельзя, помиловать ))
<shenmue> можно
<openvoid> спят админы, позже заходи, говори что долгий очень бан получился с нового года, может амнистируют
<openvoid> а сидеть долго в обход бана это очередное нарушение
<shenmue> сиди через транспорт ирц
<User413[web]> что за транспорт ?
<User413[web]> я говорю что через прокси не катит никак
<User413[web]> 100 адресов перепробывал
<becket> подскажите как избавиться "Эта ошибка происходит в случае необходимости в установке дополнительных пакетов, которые не существуют, либо их невозможно установить. Также, это может быть конфликт между пакетами, которые не могут быть установлены одновр
<becket> еменно."
<RfAFdlS> becket: а что ты делаешь? deb не из источников ставишь?
<becket> RfAFdlS: устанавливаю через "центр приложений ubuntu"
<RfAFdlS> becket: что именно?
<becket> не устанавливаются плеер в виде "Kplayer SMplayer и так далее"
<becket> остальное вроде нормально
<tagezi> всем привет
<becket> tagezi: привет
<vamadir> Ping
<vamadir> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<bazhang> vamadir, stop it
<Scrimmer> Доброго времени суток, господа. Есть ли владельцы iPhone?
<Scrimmer> И еще, такая проблема: Ubuntu 11.10, видяшечка nVidia 8600 GT. На ютубе видео у меня тупо синее, все как сепия =\
<baronos> отключи аппартаное ускорение во флеш
<Scrimmer> как?
<Scrimmer> точнее не как, а то, что у меня окно открывается, но я на него щелкать не могу
<baronos> либо я такой точный либо что то с браузером у вас.
<andrex> sudo mkdir /etc/adobe $$ sudo gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg и вставляем это туда: EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1; sudo gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg 2 строчки
<andrex> вырубит ап ускорение у флешь
<andrex> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 OverrideGPUValidation=true
<andrex> ане sudo gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
 * andrex криворукий
<becket> Scrimmer: я владелец фуфлоне:)
<becket> о, кстати, про ютуб, зависает видео, когда как, бывает нормально просмотришь, а бывает и на 2-5 минуте..
<Scrimmer> becket: ты iTunes ставил?
<Scrimmer> или аналог какойнить?
<becket> Scrimmer: нет, я пытался яйтюнс через вайн поставить, не получилось, просто не запустилось, у меня рядом стоит вин7 у меня
<becket> там айтюнс
<Scrimmer> дак у мну тоже вин8 стоит, но блин, каждый раз перезагружаться?
<becket> Scrimmer: смотря тебе для чего, есть аналоги для музыки и видео
<becket> Scrimmer: если сможешь виртуалбокс
<Scrimmer> ну для музыки можно Rhythmbox и Banshee, но блин, всю библиотеку опять собирать долго, а под айтюнс - конфиг перенес и все :)
<Scrimmer> виртуал бокс не видит фоню
<becket> Scrimmer: мне не лень перезагрузится, так что я не испытываю трудности
<Scrimmer> PocketWhip
<Scrimmer> няшка)
<becket> Scrimmer: анимешки не смотришь? через линух
<Scrimmer> Хотя, я давно дето читал, что можно айтюнс поставить на VMare, и там все огонь. Щас попробую ^_^
<Scrimmer> Смотрю :)
<becket> Scrimmer: проблема такой: есть видюшка формат мп4, есть звуковой файл мп3 и мка, ни одним плеером нормально не могу открыть(
<becket> или остаёт или не показывает
<Scrimmer> smplayer?
<becket> или тупо на японском
<becket> ага(
<becket> он самый
<Scrimmer> а я хз, у меня все вмонтировано обычно :)
<becket> Scrimmer: 2 разных сериала и у обоих траблы(
<becket> плеер нормальный найти не могу
<Scrimmer> ну, я как поставил SMPlayer, так и норм.
<becket> может ещё какие либо пакеты ставить?
<Scrimmer> да из меня щас такой линуксоид, как из тебя астранавт :)
<Scrimmer> я только щас полностью на убунту перешел. мало еще толком знаком что для чего отвечает
<Scrimmer> боже, что качать из VMare, что бы просто WinXP поставить?
<becket> Scrimmer: я так же) установить да настроить могу
<Scrimmer> Это самое легкое =\
<Scrimmer> Ладно, спасибо всем.
<jlewka> всем привет\
<becket> jlewka: драсте
<degreez_88> Хочу веб сервер пднять по адресу test.ru щас открываеться только по 127.0.0.1 мне test.ru прописать в hosts?
<sharikoff> пропиши
<degreez_88> кого владельцем папки /www/htdocs делать в phpmyadmin не пускает(
<degreez_88> группа www владелец root ?
<andrex> !lamp
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на англ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<andrex> читай
<sharikoff> ps aux|grep apach
<sharikoff> там будет и имя юзера вроде
<sharikoff> и группа
<sharikoff> andrex: ты опять дежуришь?
<andrex> ага
<sharikoff> в субботу?
<andrex> и что? в пятницу не рабочий день)
<sharikoff> в пол двенадцатого?
<andrex> да это нормально
<degreez_88> нашел) спс
<andrex> завтра воскресенье можно и посидеть в ночь)
<sharikoff> я решил в теплые края ..
<wco> стоит xfce4. Мне в трее нужен регулятор громкости. Какой подскажите?
<baronos> их там много чтоли?
<wco> мне бы что-то наподобие volumeicon
<sharikoff> я знаю kmix
<[Raiden]> Команда 'xfce4-mixer' из пакета 'xfce4-mixer' (universe) - это не то?
<[Raiden]> Видимо ты руками ставил хфце и не целиком
<wco> нет, у меня он есть.
<wco> апплет "регулятор громкости" малофункциональный. нужно что-то типа volumeicon
<[Raiden]> значит там микшер в виде апплета, если нету в трее конкретно
<wco> а то xfceшном нет выползающего ползунка по нажатию
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> ав моем де вылезает, но я не пользуюсь, давно привык просто колесо крутит на иконке
<[Raiden]> или с клавы менять
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0421/h_1335018729_7949504_a0bba7da9b.png
 * [Raiden] сделал вид что это не реклама
<wco> окей, а как тогда кАнонично выдать сочетание двух клавиш (super+up) за XF86AudioRaiseVolume?
<wco> чтоб DE или софт подхватывал изменение громкости и выводил уведомления
<baronos> типа так чтоли http://goo.gl/pEZCx ?
<wco> нет, так уже не обязательно. мне б создать мнинмую raise volume
<baronos> аа уведомление о уровне громкости http://goo.gl/LmrRS ?
<wco> да, но мне ссылка к notify-send не нужна.
<baronos> это не нотифи-сенд
<wco> а что?
<baronos> уведомление гном3 о уровне громкости. тут уведомления другие.
<wco> ох, да, спасибо, но, повторюсь, только xfce4
<pakirava> добрый вечер. подскажите по bash, пожалуйста
<pakirava> почему [ 0 > 0 ] возвращает true?
<pakirava> а [ 0 -gt 0 ] = false
<[Raiden]> используй -gt
<pakirava> конечно, я так и сделал... но интересно
<umren> pakirava все эксперты там #bash
<pakirava> спасибо, извините.
<umren> да ничего
<[Raiden]> можно так, обьяснить не могу. Считай особенностью языка
<[Raiden]> if ((  0 > 0 ));then echo тру;else echo нетру ;fi
<[Raiden]> в общем = !=  остальное буквенынми опциями или в других скобках
<[Raiden]> могу ещё добавить, что может быть лучше сразу учить более полноценный язык
<[Raiden]> жс, руби, питон , может даже уже мертвый перл
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> мне в своё время tcl легко давался, жаль почти не используется. Не завоевал так сказат ьместа под солнцем.
<[Raiden]> pakirava: --^
<umren> для линуксоида петон лучше
<[Raiden]> мне он не понравился, тем что надо табуляцию соблюдат ьи т.д.
<[Raiden]> но может быт ьты и прав
<[Raiden]> if [[  0 > 0 ]];then echo тру;else echo нетру ;fi  - так тоже работает, если шелл bash , не dash
<umren> я не про понравился/неонравился а кто компромисс распространености в юникс системах и относительной простоты
<umren> про
<[Raiden]> pakirava: [ "abc" \> "abc" ];echo $?    - нашел на сайте IBM
<[Raiden]> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-bash-test/index.html
<[Raiden]> но так как-то не красиво
<markmx> в баше echo автоматом вставляет перевод строки в конец строчки, как вырубить? принтом?
<markmx> о да :) пашет, пасип
<pakirava> Raiden: там оказывается вообще прикольно. я бы сказал, синтаксис лагает.
<pakirava> как объяснили в №баше, [ 0 > 0 ] это то же самое, что и [ 0 ] > 0
<tagezi> всем привет
<pakirava> [ 0 ] возвращает true
<pakirava> a `> 0`перенаправляет это в файл
<Di_Matteo> msg nickserv register 123456 Di_Matteo@mail.ru
<Di_Matteo> test
<ubuntuhelp> Di_Matteo, Есть контакт.
<baronos>  /msg а не просто msg надо
<SergeyIT> Di_Matteo, интересный пароль
<Di_Matteo> )) добрый вечер господа. подскажите в чем корренное отличие kde plasma workspase и kde plasma workspase (failsafe session)
<baronos> ну и с майл.ру вроде не прокатывает
<[Raiden]> Di_Matteo: наверное композит отключен
<[Raiden]> ну, эффекты
<[Raiden]> может и часть служб не пускается, типа непомука
<Di_Matteo> просто под kde plasma workspase не работают завершить сеанс, перезагрузка и выключить
<[Raiden]> ниразу не  запускал
<Di_Matteo> kde накатил на ubuntu 11.10
<[Raiden]> если lightdm сменить на kdm , то будет работать
<[Raiden]> как ещё - я не знаю.
<Di_Matteo> kdm выбирал при установке
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> тогда просто не знаю )
<[Raiden]> можешь на форум написать
<artus> какие однако загадочные кеды :D
<[Raiden]> набери cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<[Raiden]> artus: для меня - да. Я просто юзер и с таким не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> может там не кдм
<Di_Matteo> kdm
<artus> а я думал ты прям все все все про них знаеш)) хотя может уровень посвящения не дотягиваеть ))
<Di_Matteo>  /usr/bin/kdm
<Di_Matteo> я сам только на linux перешел
<[Raiden]> а как ты кде ставил? kubuntu-desktop?
<Di_Matteo> kde-full
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Di_Matteo> desktop не прошел почемуто
<[Raiden]> а сча набери скажи на что ругается
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<Di_Matteo> я под безопасным сижу
<Di_Matteo> Уже установлена самая новая версия kubuntu-desktop
<Di_Matteo> вот и весь ответ
<baronos> накатанное просто на убунту вообще не работает ничего толком, нужно конкретно дистр брать K/L/Xubuntu имхо :)
<Di_Matteo> я уже об это думал
<Di_Matteo> времени только жалко потраченного на все это
<[Raiden]> это не так. У меня где-то 8 или 9 версия убунты ини 1 не стояла с 1 де
<[Raiden]> и всё работало
<[Raiden]> да и сча стоит и гном и мате, помимо кде
<baronos> если инет хороший и скоростной, то брать нетинсталл и ставить с него любую ДЕ
 * andrex почитал выше текст и ничё не понял
<[Raiden]> я встречался только с тем , что когда другой *дм , не работает выключение
<[Raiden]> andrex: бывает...
<Di_Matteo> я тут за две недели посмотрел на разные дистры
<Di_Matteo> мате конечно привычен после винды
<Di_Matteo> юнити сразу не понравилась. третий гном нечно средне
<andrex> Di_Matteo: у тебя эфекты не работают, или вабще иксы не пускаются?, и почему ты в безопасном режиме сидиш?, и это ещё не всё что я не понял...
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0421/h_1335020959_3190462_1ccc468813.png
<[Raiden]> кде всяко привычней может быть, после винды
<[Raiden]> )
<Di_Matteo> у меня не работают завершение сеанса, перезагрузка и выключить
<Di_Matteo> хоть из меню запуска хоть с рабочего стола
<Di_Matteo> Raiden, это мне?
<[Raiden]> Да кому угодно. Я нахожу, что в кде4 интерфейс может быть более поххожим на винду чем мате\гном2
<SergeyIT> а зачем эта похожесть нужна?
<[Raiden]> ну вдруг кто-то хочет.
<andrex> ну для бухов которые делают всё по памяти может и да, я лично и сам могу посмотреть что и где
<[Raiden]> Скриншот выше я сделал  для холивара, т.к. 1 чел заявил что в кде не классичекий ифейс.
<SergeyIT> этому "кто-то" тогда винда прописана
<[Raiden]> можно конечно и так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8 или ещё как-нибудь.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> Di_Matteo: /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc раскоментить там #TerminateServer=true итд
<[Raiden]> кде в общем позволяет некоторую кастомизацию
<User746[web]> ало
<tagezi> кстати, у меня стояла всвоё время кде, под винду 97 ))
<andrex> User746[web]: номером ошиблись)
<tagezi> мозги виндузятникам ломала жутко )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты тоже
<User746[web]> кто может помочь, после винды такой большой ТРАБЛ!)
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> боюсь спросить , что это такое большое (
<baronos> меня смутил трабл - это что вообще такое?
<Di_Matteo> andrex а можно поподробнее про " и тд"
<User746[web]> скачал убунту 11.10 на флеш и всё на английском , заходил в настройки скачивал ставил русский регион и ничего не помогло, что я не так делаю? и ещё какие горячие клавиши переключения языка?
<SergeyIT> учи матчасть
<User746[web]> идёт типа ЛАЙВ сиди только с флешки
<User746[web]> где учить то?
<baronos> чтоб язык поменять наверно сначала надо Русский добавить потом поставить комбинацию если дефолтом не встанет
<artus> User746[web], у тя блондинитстось мозга7 проблемы с капсом? лечу путем отлучения и изгнания )
<SergeyIT> хелп.убунту.ру
<SergeyIT> убунтология.ру
<[Raiden]> User746[web]: на лайве не будет полной локализации
<artus> User746[web], да и чего ты хочеш от лайфа то?
<andrex> Di_Matteo: ну смотри что там отвечает за логоут перезагрузку и прочее, вроде даже больше ничего не надо раскоменчивать, перезагрузить кдм и всё
<[Raiden]> если только почитать как сделать лайвсд самому. Т.е. кастомный дистр
<SergeyIT> а может ему переключалка языка на китайский нужна
<artus> и кстате, может кто таки понял вричем тут "после венды большой трабл" мповедайте )
<User746[web]> от лайфа хотелось бы русское меню, хоть и не очень надо, ну так чтоб было
<Di_Matteo> ок. спасибо. сейчас попробую. после винды так напрягает запрет на редактирование системных файлов
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: переключалка на китайский работать будет
<andrex> Di_Matteo: sudo nano /path/to/file
<SergeyIT> User746[web], яхыков в мире знаешь сколько?
<User746[web]> русский язык скачал, горячие клавиши на клаве какие для переключения?
<SergeyIT> User746[web], какие сам назначишь
<baronos> выбери комбинацию какую тебе надо
<User746[web]> аааааа)))
<[Raiden]> до перезагрузки
<[Raiden]> лайв надо расценивать как ознакомление и дял восстановления
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> для
<andrex> не ну на флехе можно и пользовать как систему, оно даже параметры сохраняет и проги
<User746[web]> круто . ладно спасибо всем кто нормально отвечал. умникам ВСПОМНИТЕ КАК вы на линукс переходили
<artus> поциент туп как пробка ...
<andrex> вин прортит народ)
<tagezi> да, ключивые слова "после винды большие траблы" )
<[Raiden]> andrex: смотря чем был сделан этот флэш
<[Raiden]> если фирменной утилиткой , то да
<[Raiden]> т.е. ещё должно быть выделен оместо для сохранения
<andrex> ага
<[Raiden]> и ещё может pfdbctn mjn njuj rfr ht,en ltkfkcz? vjuen b yt cj[hfyzncz ^)
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> если ребут не через меню, то может не соххраняться
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> !pm | Di_Matteo
<ubuntuhelp> Di_Matteo: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<[Raiden]> в общем люди сами себе ищут геморой
<Di_Matteo> ок
<[Raiden]> если жалко ставить ан винт, можно и на флэшку поставить как на винт
<[Raiden]> и более полноценно юзать чем лайв
<andrex> [Raiden]: у тебя такое есть? > Edit /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and uncomment the line "#TerminateServer=true" by changing it to "TerminateServer=true" and restart KDM
<[Raiden]> нету
<andrex> странно, а кеде шники рекомендуют это чтою появилась возможность ребутить выключать итд по кнопке, походу они сами не разобрались в своих кедах)
<andrex> чтобы*
<[Raiden]> это наверное что бы выключать из самого кдм
<[Raiden]> а не из своей сессии
<[Raiden]> вообще я не знаю. У меня вроде везде выключается
<[Raiden]> Di_Matteo: а версия кде какая?
<pakirava> Di_Matteo: а если в терминале сделать sudo shutdown now - работает?
<andrex> Di_Matteo: а юзер в каких группах у тебя?
<Di_Matteo> 4.8 если не ошибаюсь
<Di_Matteo> pakirava не пробовал
<pakirava> это выключает комп
<Di_Matteo> я понял
<pakirava> (если ты вдруг надумал сразу на этом компе пробовать)
<[Raiden]> через 5 дней релиз 12.04. Если там будет так же, тогда будем думать. Сча лень чего-то )
<pakirava> )
<pakirava> кстати, да
<Di_Matteo> как говориться не первый день замужем
<[Raiden]> Di_Matteo: а что если... создай ещё юзера, и попробуй под ним.
<[Raiden]> если ок
<[Raiden]> то наверное можно сделать так же грохнув папку ~/.kde4 или переименовав. Ну т.е. может в настрйоках юзера чего поломалось
<Di_Matteo> про такой вариант я читал но не успел еще опробовать)
<andrex> у тебя 11.10 бубунта?
<pakirava> вот, кстати, хороший вопрос, давно мучает: есть какой-нибудь дотошный алгоритм отлова всяких багов? ну, например, какой-то обще-системный лог, куда сваливаются ВСЕ сообщения...
<[Raiden]> .kde - в убунте, без 4
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<[Raiden]> pakirava: логовнесколько есть, ещё у прогармм часто ест ьключи, повышающие срач в логи
<Di_Matteo> andrex, группы adm, dialout, cdrom, audio, plugdev, admin, lpadmin, sambashare
<Di_Matteo> убунта 11.10
<[Raiden]> Di_Matteo: попробуй набрать ещё ls -laR ~ |grep root  , если мног отаких файлов, делай sudo chuwn юзер:юзер /hone/юзер -R
<[Raiden]> Если не поможет, создай ещё юзера и попробуй
<[Raiden]> chown
<[Raiden]> а то некотоыре злоупотребляют sudo , потом пол хомпапки несвоих файлов
<pakirava> и * /home/юзер
<Di_Matteo> drwxr-xr-x  4 root      root        4096 2012-04-19 22:14 .. -rw-------  1 di_matteo di_matteo   272 2012-04-21 22:13 root -rw-rw-r--  1 di_matteo di_matteo 32768 2012-04-21 22:13 root-48cf690d.log drwxrwxr-x  4 di_matteo di_matteo    4096 2012-04-03 11:39 catroot
<Di_Matteo> 'nj dct
<[Raiden]> вроде ничего интересного
<Di_Matteo> это все
<andrex> Di_Matteo: пробуй всё что выше сказали, если не поможет бей райдена)
<Di_Matteo> сейчас попробую нового пользователя тогда создать - скорее всего все нормально будет. уберу папку кде тогда(((
<Di_Matteo> сомневаюсь что есть физическая возможность его побить))
<Di_Matteo> всем спасибо. пойду пробовать
<andrex> почемуто кедоводы восновном гентушники...
<baronos> это единственное что там можно собрать :)
<andrex> а это не смешно, там и гном и любая де собирается норм, правда с 3 гномом запарка, замаскированых пакетов докучи
<bosyi> andrex, может наоборот?
<bosyi> гентушники  -> кедоводы
<andrex> неа именно так как я сказал)
<bosyi> ну значит будем воспринимать как шутку
<[Raiden]> да везде они есть. сусеводы так почти все
<bosyi> только вот сколько этих сусеводов и гентушников..
<[Raiden]> если довериться дистровотчу, то интерес к опенсусе выше чем к дебиану
<[Raiden]> оно там на 4 месте
<[Raiden]> сколько убунтоводов тоже вопрос
<[Raiden]> если отсеять дуалбутчиков, то %70 убунтоводов идут лесом )
<[Raiden]> меня включая хехе
<SergeyIT> пока лазутчиков исключать из сообщества
<SergeyIT> пора
<Di_Matteo> andrex, тестовый пользователь - все ок. перезагрузился и решил еще раз попробовать. все заработало. только теперь все происходит без вывода знака подтверждения и отсчета обратного времени в 30 сек.
<andrex> мучай райдена, или удали .kde папку в хомяке
<andrex> может поможет
<SergeyIT> ставь юнити - все работает
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> да я уж сказал всё
<SergeyIT> иссяк кладезь мудрости ;)
<tagezi> тишина
<tagezi> почему обнов так резко стало мало на 12.04?
<andrex>  /mode *!*@* +q вот и все молчим)
<andrex> багов меньше походу, или правят чтото очень конкретное
<SergeyIT> затишье перед бурей обычно
<[Raiden]> не багов меньше, а заморозки изменений пред релизом
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а баги будут всю жизнь этой версии, некотоыре закроются
<markmx> здров :) еще раз, кто нить курлом в летбит лазает?
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> Ваш КО
<markmx> ну я уже полез на канал курла мучить их... чего то не могу понятоь что не так делаю, полностью скопипастил все что варешарк увидел при лазанию по сайту, и воспроизвел курлом... и нифига не сработало
<tagezi> andrex: что значит  *!*@* +q ?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это нотная грамота бубна
<andrex> q это мут *!*@* это значит что наложено на все ники иденты и хосты маска вобщем
<flintstone> усем приует
<andrex> русский учуи
<tagezi> "мут", "иденты" - а по русски можно выражовываться ?
<tagezi> )
<andrex> прорусски? в гугл, irc пользовательские флаги, итд
<flintstone> :)
 * tagezi важнее понять почему программа вылетает по среди функции... чо он опять нахимичил
<andrex> дебаг)
<SergeyIT> не поможет
<flintstone> где споры и обсуждения? :)
<tagezi> Сигнал:SIGSEGV Назначение:Segmentation fault
<tagezi> паду гугду молиться.. с чего это у меня вдруг на запросе к базе вылетает прога
<SergeyIT> tagezi, поздравляю. Хорошо что не синий экран
<tagezi> ) синий вроде в винде ))
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, если биндишь поля, то значит не дал правильный адрес памяти
<SergeyIT> или выехал за пределы
<tagezi> но я вообще память не трогал
<SergeyIT> а в общем случае - неинициализованная переменная
<tagezi> не работаю на прямую с сигментами в кут
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, с памятью же работаешь?
<SergeyIT> без памяти только экстрасенсы умеют
<tagezi> ) но команды ей не посылаю никаких.. всё в qt по умолчанию идёт
<tagezi> вылетает на запросе к дб
<SergeyIT> tagezi, глянь все предупреждения при компиляции
<tagezi> нету их
<SergeyIT> а что за запрос?
<tagezi> я в креаторе
<tagezi> query.exec("SELECT * FROM trevelmap WHERE csource = 'FL' AND cbirga ='"+cBirga+"' AND ctool ='"+cTool+"'");
<tagezi> сам запрос не причем, поидее.. выдавало бы ошибку что он не удался и всё
<Pante59> прива всия народ
<flintstone> драсте
<SergeyIT> tagezi, запиши в переменную строку запроса и выведи ее, или посмотри дебагером
<tagezi> всё, выкопал почему так
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо...
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в конце строки не забывай ;
<tagezi> нужно учиться работать с соединениями базы данных
<tagezi> несколько раз подряд открывается база данных, из-за этого наверное переполнение и происходит
<umren> а ты ее много раз открывал?
<SergeyIT> а зачем ее так часто открывать
<tagezi> закоментил строчки query.open() и всё понеслось.. не совсем как хотел, но это другая сказка )
<tagezi> ну вообще, просто потому, что я её закрыть не могу )
<tagezi> вот, настал тот день, когда придёться в этом разобраться
<SergeyIT> да в этом можно всю жизнь разбираться
<tagezi> ну, всей жизни у меня нет
<tagezi> поэтому до завтрашнего утра, а завтра уже начать учиться вытаскивать информацию из базы
<tagezi> dctv gjrf
<tagezi> всем пока
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-22
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> shenmue: ку
<andrex> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<shenmue> эм а обычный пинг не помогает что ли?
<andrex> неа, фиг знает может пров залочил
<andrex> у меня на улице ужас, ночью дождб был ща снег валит)
<andrex> ь*
<shenmue> у меня еще хуже. 30-летее брата отмечал. вот пришел полчаса назад
<IlyaLevin> всем привет
<sharikoff> 22 апреля http://itmages.ru/image/view/493412/0250fbba
<only_you> sharikoff: омг, где ето?
<mrforester> привествую
<mrforester> Ребята подскажите драйвер драйвер wifi для asus eeepc 1015bx под xubuntu 11.10 который корректно будет  переводить карточку в режим monitor mode и работать в нем нормально.
<mrforester> кто-то что-то может подсказать?
<SergeyIT> смотри по типу карточки в инете
<User759[web]> здравствуйте
<TNH> <mrforester> собрался соседям wi-fi ломать ? :)
<mrforester> от куда узнал?)))
<TNH> так больше незачем режим monitor  mode  применять
<mrforester> ))) само собой
<mrforester> что-то можешь посоветовать?)
<TNH> неа немогу
<mrforester> жаль. мне кажется тот что уже встроенный как то не правильно работает. показывает, что карточка работает на канале -1
<jlewka> всем здрасти
<mrforester> привет
<jlewka> подскажит, а можно настроить шлюз таким образом что бы его не было видно в traceroute ?)
<mozilla92_> всем привет)
<mozilla92_> такой вопрос: установил adobe air, но приложения не устанавливаются)) В чем проблема?
<jlewka> в том что не устонавливаются приложения?)
<jlewka> на каком этапе происходит ошибка? что за ошибка?
<jlewka> как устонавливаешь?
<jlewka> что устонавливаешь?
<mozilla92_> да, к примеру хочу устанавить icq с оф сайта, но кнопка не нажимается))
<jlewka> ссылку на страничку дай
<jlewka> а причем тут adobe air ?
<mozilla92_> вот http://www.icq.com/download/linux/ru
<jlewka> фига, клиент под линь сделали)
<jlewka> а ты уверен что это из-за adobe-air ?
<mozilla92_> ну, там написано что установить можно только предварительно установив air
<mozilla92_> читал комменты других, у них все отлично работало и кнопка нажималась
<shenmue> и вообще при чем тут адобе аир и кривая ссылка на сайте?
<jlewka> установить клиент... но скачать файл..
<jlewka> но не
<mozilla92_> icq на флеше сделан и работает как air приложение
<shenmue> енто да. но скачать с сайта прожку это другое дело
<jlewka> хе, значит не долго этот клиент просуществует)
<mozilla92_> наверн, потому что air с производства для линухи сняли))
<shenmue> http://ftp.icq.com/pub/ICQ_Linux/icq4linuxBeta.air вот прямая ссыль
<mozilla92_> попробуем))
<shenmue> flashvars="airversion=2.5&appurl=http://ftp.icq.com/pub/ICQ_Linux/icq4linuxBeta.air&appinstallarg=ru-ru&str_title=Скачать ICQ&str_subTitle=ICQ для Linux (beta)&isCyrillic=true&buttonX=30&buttonY=151"/>
<shenmue> тут тип наверное браузер аир ссылки сразу на адобе аир что ли должен передовать?
<mozilla92_> вроде того)) возможно у меня не передавал из за того что хром стоит
<shenmue> да не. адобе аир вроде как не плагин к браузерам. а отделный тулкит для запуска шняги всякой. на вроде джава машины в мобилках
<mozilla92_> <shenmue> Огромное спасибо))) все установилось))
<shenmue> отпишись как это чудо работает
<shenmue> мда... и сайт оформили что пипец прям =)
<mozilla92_> один в один как webicq
<mozilla92_> кто нибудь смог настроить драйвер принтеров canon на 12,04?? а то не получается))
<mozilla92_> при установке просит какоуюто непонятную зависимость
<shenmue> поставь какую то не понятную зависимость .
<mozilla92_> ее нет в репах)
<shenmue> на man xorg.conf | grep nobody  что выдаёт?
<mozilla92_> это надо в какой момент ввести?
<shenmue> в консоль просто введи
<mozilla92_> <standard input>:1587: warning: macro `TP7' not defined (possibly missing space after `TP')        Nobody wants to say how this works.  Maybe nobody knows ...
<mozilla92_> кто нить еще сидит на 10,04?
<shenmue> сам переведешь
<mozilla92_> уже перевел)
<jlewka>  подскажите, а можно настроить шлюз(ubuntu машинка) таким образом что бы его не было видно в traceroute ?)
<User559[web]> День добрый! Кто нибудь может подсказать по поводу virtual box: установил, запускаю машину выдает ошибку: Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины XP. The device helper structure version has changed. If you have upgraded VirtualBox recently, please make sure you have terminated all VMs and upgraded a
<User559[web]> неужели ни кто не знает?
<jlewka> ядро не обновлялось после установки?
<User617[web]> Есть тут кто?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User617[web]> есть проблемка не могу установить убунту 11.10 после выбора типа установки появляется черный экран с мигающим курсором и висит долго
<andrex> в параметрах груб пропиши nomodeset
<User617[web]> Писал, не помогло
<andrex> acpi=off
<andrex> что за железо?
<User617[web]> Ща acpi попробую
<User617[web]> Ноут проц интел ай5 м430 видюха нвидиа 230м, память 4г винт 320
<User559[web]> <jlewka> нет необновлял, поставил так sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<TomosBlack> Привет пипл
<TomosBlack> Слухайте, а если в лайвюсб что-то изменяешь, то это сохраняется(на отведенном при монтировании образа обьеме), а вот если ты потом устанавливаешь систему, она ставится первоначально голой, или можно как-то сделать что бы она ставилась с 
<SergeyIT> пиплы - это кто?
<TomosBlack> шутка-юмора такая
<TomosBlack> Все видать гуляют, в такую прекрасную погоду =)
<TomosBlack> А я без ответа (
<SergeyIT> ответ в хелпе в убунтологии есть
<baronos> либо через chroot образ сделать чтоб туда сразу запихать все пакеты и настройки и потом залить на флешку, либо попробовать использовать uck
<SergeyIT> ты что сказал? Переведи
<baronos> !uck
<ubuntuhelp> UCK является инструментом, который поможет вам настроить Ubuntu Live CD (в том числе Kubuntu / Xubuntu и Edubuntu) для ваших нужд. см: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<baronos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<TomosBlack> тож погуглил на счет uck, шас будем пробывать, Спасибо!))
<[Raiden]> уже не пишет в названии девеломпед бранч
<[Raiden]> 12.04
<User277[web]> \
<shenmue>  
<andrex>  \
<shenmue> краткость сестра таланта что ли?
<shenmue> у человека проблема с бэкслэшем. не знает как слэш впихнуть. давайте поможем
<shenmue> [Raiden] вьюер в кедах как называется?
<Kyshtynbai> okular что-то как-то вроде того
<[Raiden]> вьюер чего?
<[Raiden]> если картинок то gwenview , ещё есть база digikam
<shenmue> картинок
<shenmue> [Raiden] хм а книга пдф по гимпу есть у тебя? ссыль кидал сюда. просто я её продинамил малость =(
<[Raiden]> http://photoliving.com.ua/books
<shenmue> ага спс
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/пыщьпыщьолеолебарселона.png во откапал. ничо так но до шотвелла долеко
<[Raiden]> у гвенвиев история есть, просмотр папок , панелька с превью примерно как в еог. И ещё через плагины всякое. например просмотр с опенгл - если надо сильно увеличить картинку то он рулит, там автоматом сглаживание
<[Raiden]> и кое-что ещё
<SwantA> если кто-то реально создавал flash-ролики в убунте, поделитесь названием/ссылкой
<tagezi> всем привет
<User520[web]> существует ли прога с графическим интерфейсом для настройки энергосбережения ? С laptop-mode-tools всё понятно, но хотелось бы с графическим интерфейсом.
<[Raiden]> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<andrex> где?
<[Raiden]> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> нигде, линк хочу вспомнить переводилки из транслита
<andrex> http://www.translit.ru/
<[Raiden]> ок
<User520[web]> suwestvuet li proga s graficheskim interfejsom dlja nastrojki jenergosberezhenija ? S laptop-mode-tools vsjo ponjatno, no hotelos' by s graficheskim interfejsom.
<andrex> User520[web]: ты хоть сам понял что написал))
<andrex> ш - sh а не w
<andrex> итд
<User520[web]> я тут впервой, сорь, не могу разобоаться :)
<andrex> и да мы и в первый раз прекраснов идели
<andrex> от райдена заразился с пробелами этими))
<Scrimmer> Доброго времени суток, господа.
<Scrimmer> Как отключить аппаратное ускорение во Flash в Google Chrome на 11.10 х86 ?
<Scrimmer> Правая кнопка - Параметры - не работает :(, окно не активно
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, для обычного флэша возможно сработало бы /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<[Raiden]> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<Scrimmer> По дефолту такого файла нету - это нормальнО?
<[Raiden]> тоже не знаю )
<[Raiden]> у меня есть, атм 2 строки.
<[Raiden]> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<[Raiden]> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<[Raiden]> возможно я сам делал по какому-то хавту
<Scrimmer> ну смотри, если не сработает
<Scrimmer> я тебе устрою
<baronos> создай файл этот и впиши
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> очень может быть, что не сработает. В хроме своя либа флэша и я хз как она работает
<baronos> у меня не работает на стабле и девелоп, а на бета нормуль отключается :D
<andrex> да на ютубе почемуто эта менюшка не пашет нужно в какомто другом видео плеере чёрез это меню вырубать, в хроме а файл с настройками не прокатит скорее, возможно у тебя флеш то даже не стоит, кроме как в хроме)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой фирмы луше рать SSD размеров до 50гб ?
<Scrimmer> друк, ты де :D
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: смотря что тебе надо, некоторая уверенность в надежности или максимальаня скорость :)
<andrex> Scrimmer: чё заработало?
<andrex> в чём я сомневаюсь...
<[Raiden]> и ещё под сата2 или 3
<Scrimmer> у меня теперь флеш стал лагать как не знаю кто :)
<Scrimmer> лучше б сидел с синим ютубом :)
<Scrimmer> шо делать хоспода :)
<Scrimmer> я теперь весь такой из себя в пичальке )
<andrex> удали этот файл, в ютубе менюха не работает, нужно гдето в другом месте её открыть
<Scrimmer> файл удалил - все так же лагает
<Scrimmer> а на других флешах права кнопка тупо не робит хД
<[Raiden]> есть ещё вариант
<andrex> удали флеш из репов который, если ставил)
<[Raiden]> почему бы не запустить фф, и не попробовать флэш настроить там?
<[Raiden]> у меня всё работает
<[Raiden]> хотя опять же не знаю даст ли это что-то для флэша от хрома
<[Raiden]> возможно лучше поставить хромиум
<Scrimmer> не, мне хром нужен :(
<Scrimmer> такие вот пирожки
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: можешь погуглит ьтесты этого ссд http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7291074&hid=91033 , если надо скорость, то смотри ocz
<[Raiden]> и ещё, тесты смотри на контролере какой будешь юзать на сата2 и 3 будет всё отличаться
<[Raiden]> тоже может быть куплю ссд с получки
<[Raiden]> для шустроты запуска :)
<Scrimmer> Что вы думаете о 12.04 ? :) Будете переходить ?:)
<Scrimmer> или здесь большинство фанов 10.04 ?
<[Raiden]> я буду  ставить, сча 11.10
<Scrimmer> Ставил бету 2. Там, блин, все красиво
<Scrimmer> Но траблы со звуком - он зависает
<andrex> у меня в бете 2 всё норм в кальке норм и в д7 норм, интересно я фанат 10.4?)
<[Raiden]> когда буде трелиз - пиши какое железо, чт ов логах и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а пока его нет - можешь освоить гуглопереводчик и написат ьбагрепорт или использовать 11.10
<[Raiden]> да и вообще некоторое железо, включая некотоыре звуковухи требует донастройки
<[Raiden]> поэтому без тех инфы и логов - пустой разговор
<[Raiden]> моя аудиджи работала во всех версиях убунты. Это вообще одна из самых удачных покупок. Если её не 10 лет , то около того и она не собирается уходить на пенсию )
<Scrimmer> Ну, у меня тоже проблем небыло с предыдущими версиями
<Scrimmer> щас на 11.10 сижу
<[Raiden]> но бывает такое, что сразу не работает. Линукс в общем без гарантий
<Scrimmer> Хотя начинал с 10.04, но так ниразу полностью не переходил на линух
<Scrimmer> такие дела
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: друк, как у тебя дела?
<[Raiden]> По моему опыту ещё кодеки от реалтек нормально поддерживаются
<[Raiden]> Нормально )
<Scrimmer> ну у меня Realtek ICH 7 HD Audio
<Scrimmer> Порадовали каналы 5.1 и 7.1 в 12.04
<Scrimmer> А то я не раз уже убивал свой звук на убунте, когда ставил alsa-mixer
<Scrimmer> Какие то вы не общительные :)
<[Raiden]> я кино смотрю
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7IH9q0gurA&feature=related
<jlewka> на ютубе фильмы смотреть?
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: а че?
<[Raiden]> качать лень чего-то
<jlewka> ну у меня ни когда так не получалось смотреть фильмы...
<[Raiden]> кстати можно и в нормальном плейере посмотреть, тот же смплейер откроет линк
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> а зачем онлайн смотреть ?:(
<Scrimmer> у вас скорость низкая, или что ?
<jlewka> как то бесить начинает, когда видео отонавливается...
<Scrimmer> скачать же можно быстро, 1.47 гб всего, если двд рип о_0
<[Raiden]> а зачем не смотреть? :) Как раз при низкой скорости онайн не нужен, одни затыки будут и ожидания
<[Raiden]> а при нормальной 1 фиг в общем-то
<baronos> у меня 1мб\с дык мне лучше онлайн посмотреть, чем 1час качать потом еще час смотреть. лучше чуть в буфер закачаю и все.
<Scrimmer> че?)
<Scrimmer> это ты где живешь, что скорость 1 мб?
<[Raiden]> что я хочу сохранить я качаю
<baronos> не везде в России скорость нормальная, так что не удивляйся.
<Scrimmer> ну... я не из России
<Scrimmer> хотя, в принципе, в Украине тоже не везде есть высокий инет. В том же Харькове 5 мб стоит 15$
<[Raiden]> екстати, если использовать qbittorent , то там есть опция качать блоки последовательно
<baronos> у меня на хуторе вообще ограничение по скорости в 128кб\с, эт я один такой хитрый, оказался в личном кабинете в нужное время и переключил тариф когда у них были какие то там работы :D
<[Raiden]> можно качать и смотреть
<nuts_x> Scrimmer: я пользуюсь пакетом "до 100" за 10$
<nuts_x> реально есть 40
 * baronos до сих пор присылают письма с просьбой снизить скорость.
<Scrimmer> эм, у меня 100 мб, и все 100 получаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: это где такие цены то в Харькове?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ужос
<Scrimmer> я не из Харькова :)
<Scrimmer> у меня кореш там живет, рассказывал
<nuts_x> а я из...
<Scrimmer> Харькова?
<nuts_x> реальная сотка не стоит в Харькове 15$
<nuts_x> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я из Харькова и там 100 можно за 13$
<[Raiden]> jlewka: а что мешает смотреть онлайн?
<Scrimmer> а я и не говорю, что там сотка 15$ стоит
<Scrimmer> у него 5 мб за 15$
<[v-8]_jupiter> Реальная 85-95
<nuts_x> [v-8]_jupiter: у кого?
<[v-8]_jupiter> nuts_x: Триолан, Алексеевка
<Scrimmer> есть кто из Севастополя?
<nuts_x> я триолан н салтовке юзал
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: скажи потом какое ссд выберешь. Для статистики )
<nuts_x> не понравилось
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пока ocz
<[v-8]_jupiter> nuts_x: давно пробовал? Я пол года как сижу и отлично работает.
<nuts_x> [v-8]_jupiter: да год как слез... сейчас велтон юзаю, доволен
<jlewka> [Raiden], постоянные докачки...  Вроде скорость хорошая 20мбит, но youtube  по вечерам , в нормальном разрешении смотреться с трудом...
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/storage/vibiraem_luchshyi_ssd_january_2012/index.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> nuts_x: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1909337807.png  это еще роутер срезает
<[v-8]_jupiter> nuts_x: велтон в офисе стоит оптика, так она больше 50-ти не дают и денег за это дерут
<rt072>   а можно узнать какой роутер?
<nuts_x> [v-8]_jupiter: not bad!
<nuts_x> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня так же показывает, по волокну
<[v-8]_jupiter> rt072: tolink-wr542G
<[v-8]_jupiter> tplink
<nuts_x> [v-8]_jupiter: сейчас не покажу, с модема сижу, не дома
<[v-8]_jupiter> nuts_x: и сколько платишь?
<nuts_x> [v-8]_jupiter: 80 купонов
<nuts_x> + купон за 50 каналов...но я их не смотрю
<nuts_x> отказался
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну в триолана iptv бесплатно вроде
<nuts_x> ну за купон это тож считай бесплатно
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<nuts_x> что хорошо, так это что IPTV идет по другому каналу
<nuts_x> тоесть когда фильы качаешл картинка кубиками не идет
<Scrimmer> мм
<Scrimmer> а в FreeNet сидит кто ?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: Ае, отключил аппаратное ускорение
<Scrimmer> теперь все пучком :)
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> как отключил?
<Scrimmer> зашел в левый плеер, открыл фулл скрин, и там пкм - параметры
<Scrimmer> и отрубил
<Scrimmer> на ютубе так можно то же
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: а чем мешало апаратное ускорение?
<[Raiden]> в последних версиях оно глючное. У меня например застывала картинка, а звук шел дальше
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже отключено
<Scrimmer> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня на ютубе видео было с эффектом сепии
<Scrimmer> кстати, пользуется кто qutim ?
<umren> он испортился
<umren> больше никто не пользуется
<umren> 0.3 ветка отвратная
<umren> 0.2 была хороша
<Scrimmer> а какой клиент для icq более-менее норм ?
<umren> пиджин
<umren> я им даже на оффтопику пользуюсь
<umren> когда там бываю раз в год
<TheFalkorr> weechat же
<Scrimmer> ну, я его удалил ^_^
<Scrimmer> щас поставлю
<TheFalkorr> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<Scrimmer> но ведь это только iRC
<TheFalkorr> не только
<TheFalkorr> жаббер.твиттер
<Scrimmer> стоп, а как называется дефолтный мессенджер в убунте?
<umren> хз
<Scrimmer> Empathy, во
<umren> да им тоже можно пользоваться впринципе
<umren> попробуй
<Scrimmer> Pidgin не заводиться, прикольно
<umren> с чего бы это
<Scrimmer> а я откуда знаю ?:)
<umren> значит ты что то делаешь неправильно
<umren> он не может "не заводиться"
<umren> ставишь из менеджера
<umren> запускаешь иконку
<umren> и все работает
<Scrimmer> мм, не правильно нажал установить Pidgin и не правильно жму на иконку пиджина?)
<umren> д
<umren> а
<Scrimmer> чувствую себя как то неловко )
<umren> другого объеснения быть не может
<Scrimmer> ну, можешь поверить мне на слово :)
<umren> хотя, если ты сидишь на бете 12.04 то я не удивлюсь
<umren> так и есть?
<baronos> у меня в вичате все кроме скайпа может находится :)
<Scrimmer> 11.10
<umren> baronos ты посоветуешь вичате парню у которого "не заводится" пиджин?
<umren> только честно
<baronos> umren: эт я к слову :)
<umren> вичат он будет настраивать год
<baronos> это точно
<Scrimmer> абасрал
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<baronos> че там пиджин то не заводится, быть такого не может.
<umren> я такого не видел
<umren> по крайней мере
<umren> и не слышал даже
<Scrimmer> щас по новой поставлю :)
<nuts_x> у меня Empathy умерла
<Scrimmer> пойду ка я в ребут
<baronos> а она с какого перепугу?
<nuts_x> а хз
<tagezi> в Б2 пиджин нормально заводиться
<nuts_x> аська не коннектится, да впрочем ничего не коннетится...
<tagezi> только что поставил из репов
<tagezi> так что вывод прост )
<umren> пиджин это сама стабильность
<nuts_x> я пиджин юзаю, отличный клиент
<umren> да, отличный
<baronos> если эмпати 3,2 и НМ пустой в плане проводного интернета то он не будет коннектится, вроде такой баг был.
<umren> о.. 4 дня до убунту 12.04
<umren> это радует
<nuts_x> туда даже смайлы можно помтвить с квипа, для любителей "по старинке"
<nuts_x> а я хз какая, по умолчанию шла..
<nuts_x> с 10.04
<nuts_x> я ее снес, так что не скажу какая
<tagezi> 4 дня.. а обнов вообще нет.. сегодня только компиз обновили
<tagezi> даже кутиху не обновляли, на удивление.. и флеш
<[Raiden]> так всегда
<Scrimmer> странно, через юнайти не показывало окно
<Scrimmer> зашел через гном-шелля, и вуаля, все пашет
<Scrimmer> о_0
<umren> магия
<Scrimmer> от тебя один негатив
<tagezi> а через неделю после стабл опять гигабайтами грузить обновы начнём? )
<Scrimmer> ох, в pidgin даже звуки есть ,какое счастье
<nuts_x> зачем те звуки?
<Scrimmer> что бы быть крутым, не?
<nuts_x> ну как вариант...
<nuts_x> у меня они отрубаны всегда, раздражает, особенно когда квип был
<Scrimmer> ну, я часто бывает сообщения не замечаю
<Scrimmer> меня это напрягало
<Scrimmer> в общем, хоть ты и злой дядька, спасибо за совет про Pidgin
<nuts_x> мне достаточно цветовой индикации
<NoOova> народ кто рыжелисом пользуется?
<NoOova> вопрос про мастер-пароль и сохранение паролей
<Scrimmer> спрашивай
<NoOova> толькочто сделал слешдующее.
<NoOova> установил себе мастер пароль и смог смотреть все сохраненные пароли
<NoOova> тоесть если мастерпароль не стоит я смогу посмотреть все сохраненные пароли любого человека у кого буду за компьютером?
<NoOova> помоему дыра
<shenmue> ты с мастер паролем и без него видел все обычные пароли7
<NoOova> без него я не попробовал
<NoOova> я его установил
<NoOova> нажал показать пароли
<NoOova> и он мне все мои пароли отобразил
<NoOova> для всех сайтов
<shenmue> а с чего вывод что без мастера ты все пароли видел?
<Scrimmer> стоп, это дополнительный софт?
<NoOova> не
<NoOova> это мозилла 11
<NoOova> без плагинов
<NoOova> shenmue: без мастерпароля я его могу установить сам и посмотреть
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> фуфлофокс такой фуфлофокс
<NoOova> это косяк или мне почудилось?
<NoOova> пойду попробую на компе подруги
<NoOova> =)
<Scrimmer> а я вот пельмени леплю
<Scrimmer> тебе как, насыпать?
<Scrimmer> а что, у меня вкусные пельмени получаются
<NoOova> ппц без мастерпароля есть кнопочка "показать пароли"
<NoOova> и можно посмотреть все пароли
<baronos> в топку фф
<toxa> вы их так же можете посмотреть в хроме :)
<Scrimmer> почему вы не хотите моих пельменей?
<Scrimmer> наркоманы
<Scrimmer> какие пароли?
<Scrimmer> там тупо акк, сайт и звездочки
<Scrimmer> :)
<shenmue> ты стрёмный и уши у тебя холодные
<Scrimmer> а nuts_x ваще помидор
<Scrimmer> что я поделаю?
<NoOova> artus: проблеиы в личной жизни?
<NoOova> ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<Scrimmer> де ты ваще мастер паролей нашел?
<toxa> мы не верим что там не звёздочки!!! пришли скриншот :)
<Scrimmer> чувствую подвох
<andrex> ага мы в граф редакторе сотрём звёздочки и увидем пароли))
<nuts_x> джек пот выиграем
<nuts_x> как сотрем
<nuts_x> моментальная лотерея, сотр звезды на скрине
<toxa> ага, тереть реальньной монеткой по монитору
<toxa> осталось 4 дня :)
<baronos> зачем тереть монитор 4 дня то? :)
<nuts_x> чтоб наверняка
<andrex> http://bash.im/quote/416655 http://bash.im/quote/416654
<andrex> вот какраз прочитал, про трение монитора и пароли)
<Scrimmer> это фейл)
<nuts_x> ну она тряпкой...
<nuts_x> мы монетко
<NoOova> toxa: хитренький) может с компа подруги прислать?
<nuts_x> монеткой надежней
<Scrimmer> вот представьте ситуацию:
<Scrimmer> идешь себе по улице, никого не трогаешь, думаешь "Какой прекрасный день, чорд возьми", видишь машина горит, радуешься жизни
<Scrimmer> а тут подходит медведь, садится в нее и сгорает
<Scrimmer> не ну что за дела а?
<nuts_x> вынос мозга...
<andrex> пить меньше надо
<nuts_x> да тут уже курить пахнет
<Scrimmer> ну бабочка пролетела и все такое
<toxa> :) медверь... сгорает...... :)
<nuts_x> эффект бабочки
<nuts_x> точно
<andrex> ему холодно было
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Z6nww20ehKc#t=352s
<Scrimmer> про медведя)
<toxa> угости пельменями чтоли..... :) может тоже так весело будет....
<nuts_x> и после такого пойти на крокодила со спинингом рыбачить
<nuts_x> а пельмешки не простые....
<Scrimmer> 2 кг героина и кокса
<nuts_x> передоз О_о
<Scrimmer> и вообще, мы тут должны про Ubuntu говорить, линух и все такое
<Scrimmer> передоз? да там ваще абасрашка будет
<shenmue> хорош уже фигню нести
<Scrimmer> а что делать то ?
<shenmue> пости сам себе в приват свой бред
<tagezi> молчать
<Scrimmer> трататата
<NoOova> artus: главное вот меня за разговоры про js ты банишь, а разговоры про крокодилов на удочку это про убунту
<umren> !op | Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<jlewka> да... не не служба спасния..
<umren> ))
<Scrimmer> что мне делать то ?:)
<Scrimmer> с этим
<jlewka> убегать))))
<Scrimmer> сек, на кухню сбегаю тогда
<galalex> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> мм, опы на пожарников сдают, чтоле, уже несколько дней так..
<Scrimmer> Есть владельцы яТелефонов?
<Scrimmer> iPhone
<Scrimmer> Можно ли как то поднять iTunes под убунтой?
<baronos> wine в помощь
<tagezi> Scrimmer: покопай "Центр приложений" там вроде что-то было
<Scrimmer> ставил под вайном
<Scrimmer> там трабла, текстуры сливаются в одно месево
<baronos> напиши в мак, скажи что мак г..о но юзаю айфон и убунту сделайте приложение под линукс.
<Scrimmer> мак не говно, просто выглядит как-то по-гейски
<Scrimmer> а работает шустро
<nuts_x> и стоит как самолет
<Scrimmer> а вот тут поясни
<nuts_x> насчет яблокофонов не спорю, это шедевр, макбуки неопраданно дорого
<UNIm95> Народ на ssh можно одновременно по паролю и ключу ходить?
<nuts_x> за такие бабки можно два HP взять
<Scrimmer> да, цена завышена
<Scrimmer> причем конкретно
<mrforester> Помогите разобратся. Карточка вай-фай в режиме "monitor" пишет, что карточка работает на канале -1... как такое возможно?(eeepc asus 1015bx)
<Scrimmer> за Intel Core duo 2.2 ГЦ, 4 гб оперативы и 256 мб видео, 200 гб хард платить 1 000 $ - это слишком
<mrforester> Scrimmer: это цена сервака или пк??
<Scrimmer> это цена обычного макбука
<nuts_x> ноута
<Scrimmer> от apple
<Scrimmer> но ведь американцы же покупают такое
<mrforester> Scrimmer: ох....еть!!)) зажрались
<Scrimmer> да почему зажрались?
<nuts_x> у них там они дешевле
<Scrimmer> нет)
<nuts_x> на порядок
<Scrimmer> такая же цена
<mrforester> Scrimmer: они патриоты по этому и покупают
<Scrimmer> точнее, я основывался на цене в америке
<Scrimmer> так лучше
<Scrimmer> да нет же, Стив Джобс молодец
<mrforester> ага
<Scrimmer> хорошо распиарил свою продукцию, да и + MacOS
<Scrimmer> она шустрая шо ппц
<nuts_x> не понял я ее
<Scrimmer> да, не понятная, на виртуалку ставил себе
<mrforester> ага, запиленная фрибсд
<nuts_x> не для русского она человека
<Scrimmer> главное как запиленная
<Scrimmer> даже если взять тот же iOS на фоне, айподе тач и айпаде
<Scrimmer> он ведь тоже шикарен
<nuts_x> там да
<mrforester> так что бы не было видно похождение на юникс подобные
<Scrimmer> при своих 1 ГГЦ и 512 мб оперы может в фоне держать 40 приложений и не лагать
<Scrimmer> нет, они не скрывают этого
<mrforester> Scrimmer: там все спец под железо точилось)) там можно сказать все учтенно
<Scrimmer> у них просто файловая система закрыта
<nuts_x> купить макбук и поставить масдай, вот поступок мужика!
<Scrimmer> mrforester: знаю :)
<Scrimmer> впринципе, поэтому макинтош не ставят на стационарку
<mrforester> Scrimmer: а с карточками вай-фай дружишь?
<Scrimmer> т.к. тупо дров нету под их технику
<Scrimmer> ну как сказать дружу, через D-Link карточку по дому вафлю кидаю
<mrforester> Scrimmer: та на xubuntu что-то косячит в режиме монитора
<Scrimmer> ниразу не юзал xubuntu)
<mrforester> а чо юзаешь?
<nuts_x> таж самая убунта...
<Scrimmer> просто другая оболочка?
<mrforester> nuts_x: угу только в другой шкурке
<Scrimmer> ну, для более слабых машин?
<mrforester> Scrimmer: ага
<Scrimmer> а что за трабла то у тебя ?
<mrforester> Scrimmer: eeepc asus 1015bx не оч мощный аппарат + под вин7 нет дров даже на вай-фай... ппц кароче, а в линуксе порядочек
<mrforester> Scrimmer: в режиме "monitor mode" присваивает канал -1
<mrforester> хотя должен быть в плюсе...
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: некоторые местыне плейеры умеют работать с айподом. Так что запуск айтюнса штука сомнительная
<Scrimmer> а если самим ему канал выдать?
<Scrimmer> ну смотри, через Banshee и Rhythmbox я смогу залить музыку, да
<mrforester> Scrimmer: как?
<Scrimmer> а как быть с прогами?
<[Raiden]> или вообще советую найти 1 из альтернативных прошивок , если у вас айпод. Получите массу форматов по идее и свободный доступ , без свяких айтюнсов
<Scrimmer> iwconfig wlan0 channel 1
<mrforester> Scrimmer: имею ввиду как канал присвоить
<Scrimmer> iPhone у меня
<mrforester> Scrimmer: ммм ща протестим
<Scrimmer> да и не нашел я альтернативы
<mrforester> Scrimmer: ммм ты мажор))
<Scrimmer> та)
<Scrimmer> аппарат качественный
<nuts_x> яблокофон стоит своих денег
<mrforester> Scrimmer: мне соньки по вкусу. пока не подводили начиная с се т230
<[Raiden]> http://www.rockbox.org/
<mrforester> nuts_x: может)) не юзал
<mrforester> наверно самое смешное)) в руках ниразу не держал
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: но ведь это под айподы :(
<nuts_x> юзал второй, уюзал до состояния неюзания, на новый не нашел, купил нокию
<Scrimmer> нокию не люблю за симбиан
<[Raiden]> а речь разьве шла не про айподы? зачем тогда айтюнс?
<nuts_x> симбы уже не будет
<nuts_x> нокия переходит на винду
<[Raiden]> а.. телефон
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<Scrimmer> там же и программы еще
<mrforester> Scrimmer: они через нее себя погубят на фоне андроши выпускатьт тормознутый симбию
<Scrimmer> ну уже не выпускают
<Scrimmer> они щас на Win8 хотят
<Scrimmer> последний их выход
<mrforester> Scrimmer: бред))
<[Raiden]> мои соболезнования. Можешь поднять макось или винду в виртуалке и поключать туда телефон
<Scrimmer> да почему же?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: не получается перебросить юзб порт в VirtualBox
<Scrimmer> тупо не видит
<mrforester> Scrimmer: издеваешся?)) подумай будет так же как и на прошлых винах
<Scrimmer> не соглашусь
<Scrimmer> новая система Metro очень юзабельна
<nuts_x> если будут на винде, возможности его значительно расширятся
<Scrimmer> у нас была презентация от мелкомягких в универе
<[Raiden]> метро мне не кажется юзабельным. или очень сильно зивисит от устройства.
<Scrimmer> там мужик представлял Nokia на Win8 и Планшеты на вин8
<[Raiden]> На моем десктопе метро юзатьсяврятли будет
<Scrimmer> Вот моя вторая ОС - Win8
<Scrimmer> По сравнению с дефолтным пуском - это шедевр
<Scrimmer> честно
<nuts_x> та же семерка
<nuts_x> ток с надстройкой
<Scrimmer> и отличной оптимизацией
<nuts_x> есть немного
<Scrimmer> с линухой не сравниться
<Scrimmer> но по сравнению с вин7 и ниже
<Scrimmer> прирост производительности очень хорошо заметен
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> дак про планшет
<[Raiden]> так, хоиварьте без меня, может успею какойе-нить кино пред сном
<nuts_x> я пока с старого ХР не слез...
<Scrimmer> он дал мне пожмякать, мне понравилось
<Scrimmer> да и нокия была неплохая
<mrforester> nuts_x: а я по причине большого обьема озу перешел на 7
<mrforester> вин8 тогда и не пахло
<[Raiden]> всё это относительно. Многим и гном3 нравится. Значит появятся и миллионы поклонников метро
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> как и ее ненавистники
<mrforester> Scrimmer: 1100 и 3110
<[Raiden]> я первй, в очередь
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> но есть способ вернуть старый добрый пуск
<Scrimmer> а чем он тебе не угодил?
<baronos> я в этот золотой миллион любителей метро не попаду
<nuts_x> mrforester: я его держу только из-за того что некоторые проги под вайной не запускаются а возится с виртуалкой не охота....
<Scrimmer> даже если взять IE в стиле Метро
<Scrimmer> тебе не понравился?
<Scrimmer> mrforester: я сам щас Win8 держу в основном ради айтюнса
<[Raiden]> мне нравится спиддиал в фф
<mrforester> пошел тестить смену канала. спасибо Scrimmer: за совет
<Scrimmer> ты еще не тестил? о_0
<nuts_x> он решил
<Scrimmer> потестить?
<nuts_x> )))
<Scrimmer> сомневался видимо)
<mrforester> Scrimmer: неа)) вафля у соседа
<nuts_x> видимо..
<Scrimmer> а тут пообщались, понял что я ниче так парень,
<mrforester> заболтался с вами
<Scrimmer> и пошел тестить
<nuts_x> типа плохого не посоветует
<Scrimmer> ага
<Scrimmer> а то малоли, вдруг от этой команды взорвется пентагон и все такое
<Scrimmer> ядерная война, аппокалипсис
<Scrimmer> ходячие помедоры, как ты к примеру)
<nuts_x> ну да...
<nuts_x> медведи в машине...
<Scrimmer> знаешь, я тебя боюсь :)
<Scrimmer> и с балалайкой
<Scrimmer> а зачем он к соседу пошел? о_0
<mrforester> шо вы мелите :D
<nuts_x> он вафлю у него п---дит
<Scrimmer> муку
<Scrimmer> сосед ведь, святое дело
<mrforester> nuts_x: именно)
<mrforester> Scrimmer: еще бы
<Scrimmer> еще бы ему нажаловаться, мол, хрена скорость низкая?
<andrex> [Raiden]: ты тут?
<Scrimmer> выруби торренты
<Scrimmer> nuts_x: мне кажется, или он обиделся?
<nuts_x> хз
<Scrimmer> позже поговорю с ним с глазу на глаз
<nuts_x> но я слышу злое дыхание за спиной....
<nuts_x> он идет мою вафлю п---дить
<Scrimmer> беги, я тебя прикрою
<nuts_x> О_о
<Scrimmer> о_О
<Scrimmer> так это
<Scrimmer> мы идем лепить пельмени? 0_о
<nuts_x> с дядей герой
<nuts_x> да
<nuts_x> и с медведем
<Scrimmer> хм, стоило тебе упомянуть про медведей, как сразу двое вышли с канала
<Scrimmer> к чему бы это?
<nuts_x> тут два варианта: или пошли проверять своих медведей, или пельмени лепить...
<Scrimmer> можно я пойду купи?
<nuts_x> хз
<nuts_x> медведя ток забери
<Scrimmer> :(
<nuts_x> а я погнал за пивасом=)
 * baronos считает, что надо бы их в спячку отправить в берлогу минут на 30, однако!
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: help me
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<andrex> он надомной угарает(
<andrex> baronos: давно надо, но опы здают на пожарника однако.
<baronos> andrex: наврно, а то у меня чат мигает в пустую, отвлекает.
<andrex> baronos: да тут не в том даже дело, здесь стока матов замаскировных пронеслось
<baronos> andrex: надо боту сделать секретный запрос который бы дали доверенным лицам, если опов нет, то кто тоиз доверенных выполняют это боту, и он банит :)
<tagezi> раньше опов вроде было в 3 раза больше
<tagezi>  на ! op вылазило 3 или 4 строки
<andrex> ну дык /msg access #ubuntu-ru list их и так не мало, тока некоторые уже забили
<andrex> кансерву забыл
<Scrimmer> baronos: что за кипиш?)
<tagezi> o_O
<Scrimmer> 0_о
<Scrimmer> атас посоны
<Scrimmer> расбегаемся кто куда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: будешь переходить на 12.10 альфу 7 июня?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: нет, я только LTS использую
<tagezi> тоесть ты лтс но с альфы начиная? )
<andrex> ну да лтс удачнее чем всякие переходные версии
<Sergey_IT> с преальфы
<jlewka> как моно беопасно снести все драйвера отновсящие к видео карточке?)
<jlewka> так что бы  не снеслось пол системы)
<tagezi> у ская в дневнике было по настройке )))
<tagezi> но поп поводу безопасно -> все  не уверен както
<andrex> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html тут есть
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, ставь генту и собери только то что надо, так проще
<tagezi> jlewka: но я бы на твоём месте к своей карточки, всётаки оставилбы.. так.. на всякий случай )
<Scrimmer> и снова привет
<Scrimmer> я уже не могу дождаться первой альфы 12.10
<Scrimmer> LTS для слабых
<jlewka> да не...  просто у меня щас полная каша с эти драйверами... часть из реп. часть скомпилированных... вот и хочу щас удалить все лишнее оставить ток скомпилированные..
<jlewka> но, при попытке уаить, мне пол системы снести предлогают...
<Sergey_IT> и буквы в словах сносит? )
<jlewka> да да да!)
<andrex> apt-get purge xorg нет икосов нет проблем)
<Scrimmer> я както так снес
<Scrimmer> к чертям, столько документов полетело
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> но было так прикольно смотреть, как все потихоньку отваливалось :)
<andrex> jlewka: сделай sudo apt-get dist-upgrade и потом попроьуй дрова посносить
<jlewka> andrex, эм.. а как эот поможет?
<jlewka> Scrimmer, угу... знакомо)
<andrex> починет сломаное всё
<jlewka> сломанное починет, а остольноеполомает?)
<andrex> обычно когда в кеше или ещё гдето там при у становке удалении просит снести пол системы или почти всю, это помогает)
<Scrimmer> а sudo apt-get autoremove не поможет?
<andrex> не а
<andrex> apt-get install -f или apt-get chek может быть поможет
<Scrimmer> а что -f значит?
<andrex> man apt-get
<shenmue> man apt
<andrex> apt-get
<Scrimmer> всеравно не понял, что за man )
<Sergey_IT> man man
<andrex> help man
<Scrimmer> !help man
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help man'
<Scrimmer> бесполезный бот
<Scrimmer> !help apt-get
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help apt-get'
<baronos> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<Scrimmer> вот оно как
<shenmue> man man
<jlewka> хм.. ну завтра попробую со сносом пол системы.. dist-upgrade я меньше доверяю...)
<Scrimmer> а смысл сносить пол системы?
<Scrimmer> у меня после такого ниразу ось не завелась)
<tagezi> что потом был смысл пол системы поставить )
<Scrimmer> а я думал я 1 наркоман
<Sergey_IT>  jlewka поставь заново - проще
<Scrimmer> а оно вот как бывает
<jlewka> 12.04 выйдет поставлю, а пока еще помучаюсь)
<Scrimmer> кстати, ребят
<Scrimmer> какими вы видеоплеерами пользуетесь?
<tagezi> )
<jlewka> mplayer
<Sergey_IT> не знаю
<tagezi> qt creator - лично меня устраивает.. переодически пакие мультики показывает )))
<Scrimmer> боже
<Scrimmer> какой кайф от Pidgin
<Scrimmer> после кутима
<Scrimmer> отвечаю
<Sergey_IT> тссс... не холиварь
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: а как вас зовут?
<shenmue> он сам приходит
<Scrimmer> о как
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, не догадаешься
<Scrimmer> кстати, как обновить PlayOnLinux?
<Scrimmer> а то у меня висит уведомление, мол, могу обновить
<Scrimmer> а как - хз :)
<tagezi> man apt-get
<tagezi> занимательная штука.. на пару вечеров захватывает
<Sergey_IT> man gcc дольше
<andrex> ls /usr/share/doc и читаем
<Scrimmer> книжка про Ассемблер крутая)
<tagezi> дайте он хотя бы детсадовский уровень поднимит ))) а то вы ему сразу "как собрать ядро со всеми патчами" ))
<artus> @voice Scrimmer
<tagezi> artus: здравствуй
<Scrimmer> что дает войс тут?)
<andrex> !v > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<artus> tagezi, дароф, четут, как тут ? ))
<Sergey_IT> где скай?
<tagezi> artus: фигово без тебя )
<andrex> ужс тут, а вы все гдето ходите
<artus> хее, ну уже тут ))
<tagezi> ну, надеюсь больше такого долгого и левого офтопа не будет
<Sergey_IT>  artus, скай забанил 83.149.*.* и пропал
<artus> буим сразу в баню отправлять :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, было за что? ))
<Sergey_IT> кого то было, а я причем? (
<Scrimmer> не было, мы тут тихо сидели все
<Scrimmer> молчали
<Sergey_IT> это 4 дня назад было
<artus> Sergey_IT, хыы, ща глянем, а ты в подсети чтоль?
<artus> Sergey_IT, давно бы уже обзавелся клоакой то ))
<tagezi> это же мегафоновская вроде
<tagezi> не?
<Sergey_IT>  artus, телефон подарили, настраивал ирк, а тут в бан провайдера послали
<Sergey_IT> мегафон
<artus> Sergey_IT, так это, сходи на фринод и скажи что тебе клоака надо, ибо динамика и тд и тп, 2 мин времени и потом никакого гемороя )
<Sergey_IT> зачем же людей лишним напрягать
<baronos> там на 1мин
<Scrimmer> Ребят, ставил кто VMare под убунтой?
<artus> @mode -b *!*@*83.149.*
<artus> Sergey_IT, они там за тем и сидят вобщето )
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.200.86.128
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.178.204.201.242
<artus> @mode _b
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24.193.120.25
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.200.86.128
<artus> Sergey_IT, так, твой ip выпустил? или промахнулся?
<Sergey_IT1> Нормально
<artus> ок
<artus> но клоаку всеж заимей )) оно стоит того )
<werxxx> hi
<werxxx> а че это значит?
<Scrimmer> ты кому?
<werxxx> пишет: Не все обновления можно установить
<shenmue> ммм....
<shenmue> по моему система образования в стране  с каждым годом всё хуже и хуже
<tagezi> аналитическое мышление развиваешь?
<shenmue> просто думаю что не понятного в " Не все обновления можно установить"
<tagezi> ну, очень много.. например, непонятно как открыть гугл, непонятно как называется система которой пользуешься, непонятно, "что я вообще тут делаю?"...
<tagezi> ну и ещё много чего )
<artus> :)
<tagezi> кстати.. предлогая создать man googl и поцентру стола вешать большой ярлык на него
<shenmue> http://maddog.sitengine.ru/smart-question-ru.html есть это между прочим
<Scrimmer> как то тут тихо
<irbinix> спать пора
<tagezi> все заняты делом
<Scrimmer> и не говори
<Scrimmer> it's time to fap?
<andrex> ппц индусы, так индусы, на вопрос вам нужна помощ по фирноду? отвечает вопросом, нет?
<elClair> ping
<ubuntuhelp> elClair, Понг.
<elClair> Кто не спит?
<elClair> печаль(
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<elClair> В чем может быть проблема медленной скорости интернета на убунте?
<artus> elClair, http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0301/h_1330556891_9221261_167ac6b15c.png какой такой медленный скорость?
<elClair> Я вчера установила Т___Т
<elClair> убунту
<baronos> у меня наоборот, в винде тухлая скорость, из-за её прожорливых процессов
<elClair> поняно что в видне она теряется
<elClair> но в убунте у меня просто кошмар какой-то
<artus> карма видать)
<elClair> руки кривые видать
<elClair> что делать кто подскажет?
<baronos> на форуме была статья по этому поводу
<elClair> ссылка плз
<baronos> поиск плз используйте на форуме
<elClair> не помогает, там страшные советы и что делать таки не понятно...
<elClair> пинги у меня идут, хоть и медленные...
 * antono разбанен?
<baronos> рекламой своих ресурсов заниматься надо на форуме.
<baronos> и да, пастебин проще и удобней, чем запись термина. имхо ;)
<antono> baronos: а я не вижу преступления рассказать про опенсорс тул на опенсорс канале
<antono> темболее генерик тул
<antono> и генерик канал :)
<baronos> правило 2,10
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-15
<mihail_newbie> я снова с тупыми вопросами )
<mihail_newbie> как с убунту подключить принтер  , который по Usb  поключен к wifi роутеру ?)
<mihail_newbie> винда видит , убунту в упор не видит его как сетевой
<PaulKoks_1> привет всем, поскажите какие нить варианты слушать музыку в вк через плеер в ubuntu
<l-ectrik> vk_search для амарок
<baronos> google chrome
<PaulKoks_1> baronos шутник)
<baronos> для ритмбокса плагин был
<PaulKoks_1> я пытался прикрутить его
<PaulKoks_1> но не получилось
<baronos> можно foobnix
<PaulKoks_1> ага спасибо большое ребатушки
<mdma> есть желающие купить "Don't Starve" http://steamcommunity.com/app/219740 на двоих?
<mdma> две копии за 8$
<markmx> Други, если я рядом с бинарником положу все нужные ему либы, и в таком виде передам товарищу, оно у него на схожей системе будет работать?
<markmx> или это не трувей?
<Hanno4ka> ну, если либы подходят для его системы то можно
<SergeyIT> ку
<artus> утра человеки
<artus> mihail_newbie, cups же
<adska> art
<adska> artus: Аве
<artus> adska, аве рика :)
<CuHTe3> Hi all!
<SergeyIT> 'jour
<TNH> !тест
<TNH> тест
<ubuntuhelp> TNH, Failed!
<mihail_newbie> когда принтер был подлючен к одному из ноутов то Cups работал , я просто принтер расширивал на ноуте и все
<mihail_newbie> а щас же принтер к роутеру включен
<mihail_newbie> по usb
<mihail_newbie> ввожу ip 192.168.0.1 для поиска и ничего нима , не находит
<SergeyIT> а где он в сети должен быть?
<mihail_newbie> всмысле где в сети
<mihail_newbie> он на роутере висит по usb
<mihail_newbie> в роутере print-server со статусом включен
<mihail_newbie> адресной настройки принт сервера я не нашел
<SergeyIT> да я просто не знаю, как на роутере это выглядит (, у меня принтер вайфай
<artus> mihail_newbie, заходиш в вебморду и добавляеш принтер, накрайняк приуетцо профиль ему скормить
<mihail_newbie> где можно скрин разместить
<artus> mihail_newbie, пробовал не через поиск а тупо добавить ?
<artus> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<andrex> artus, ты опять не спал?
<artus> andrex, не, спал, часа 3
<SergeyIT> много, пора урезать до 1 часа
<artus> SergeyIT, не, тогда я буду ненавидитьфсехчеловеков
<mihail_newbie> http://itmages.ru/image/view/985329/d41d8cd9
<mihail_newbie> принтер по usb прикручен к роутеру
<artus> mihail_newbie, че это? ты скрин цупса  показывай, а не админки роутеров)
<mihail_newbie> но никакой настройки кроме этого в роутере не нашел
<mihail_newbie> дак в капсе пусто
<mihail_newbie> он его не видит
<mihail_newbie> или я тупой)
<artus> а еще круче ffmpeg -f x11grab -s `xdpyinfo | grep 'dimensions:'|awk '{print $2}'` -r 30 -i :0.0 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq -y cups.mp4 , и процес мышкотыкательства на тытуб )
<andrex> а он у тебя точно поддерживает принтер этот?
<mihail_newbie> на винде сходу без настроек видит сетевоц принтер
<artus> mihail_newbie, ну там можно тупо по ip задать
<artus> ну дык тут тебе не там ) если у тя не получаетцо что то с полпинка - значит ты что то не то делаеш)
<andrex> не то пнул)
<artus> а так как у меня цупс не стоит, и ставить я его не хочу - то дальше помогуть те не буду :D
<andrex> в свойствах принтера на винде посмотри какой порт и сделай также  на линухе
<baronos> artus: это скринкаст шоли?
<mihail_newbie> =\
<mihail_newbie> Discovered Network Printers :  и пустота
<adska> artus: Дядь, на виртуалке 2 х OpenWrt. Надо проверить, видятся ли. Ну вот не видятся. На одном то ходит пинг на 8.8.8.8, то network is unreachable. Что с ним не так?
<adminn> Можно как-нибудь быстро и с минимальным траффиком перенести все установленные пакеты из 12.10 в Mint 14?
<artus> в минт низя, можно в другую 12.10
<PaulKoks_1> можно сделать в pidgin чтобы он сразу коннектился к этой комнате и пароль вводил сам?
<baronos> можно
<SergeyIT> разрешаем
<iFalkorr> депутат заработал в год 1.1 лярда. все ессесно честным трудом на ставку. ведь бизнесом им низя по закону заниматься
<iFalkorr> воровать тоже
<iFalkorr> все они честные
<iFalkorr> и ниче удивительного, что на первых местах по доходам - единоросы
<iFalkorr> ониж за страну радели. ночами не спали
<baronos> iFalkorr: ломай вин8 кореи и запускай ракету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: у них жены вкалывают http://trinixy.ru/pics5/20130415/podborka_149.jpg извиняюсь за офтоп
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: это что за нищенки?тут один депутат 1.1 лярда сам поднял. не считая жены
<iFalkorr> а там 5-10 лямов всего
<iFalkorr> позор местячковым баринам. у столицы надо учиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще Петр говорил, нельзя строить хаты выше моего дворца
<iFalkorr> дак никто и не строил хат выше кремля
<iFalkorr> два-три этажа на фазенду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в питере нет кремля
<iFalkorr> ну так царь то в москве заседает
<PaulKoks_1> я думаю после опубликации что депутат заработал стока сотрудники мвд сразу выехали по адресу
<iFalkorr> PaulKoks_1: по чьему адресу?
<PaulKoks_1> по депутатскому
<PaulKoks_1> на фазенду)
<iFalkorr> зачем? их не звали в гости
<iFalkorr> что им там делать то
<PaulKoks_1> взятки,штрафы,орест,рекит,разбой и т.п.
<iFalkorr> ну и кто пустит ментов разбойничать то? там ж охрана. она вооружена оружием, а не пластиковыми муляжами, в отличие от ментов
<PaulKoks_1> а они авторитетом возьмут Мол открывай барин проверочка
<Denver79> как из хомяка закинуть логи в /var/log если home юзера шифруется?
<andrex> а чего они там забыли)
<Denver79> потому что там логи весят в оперативе а не на ssd
<artus> где там ? причем тут оператива к хомяку ? и причем тут вообще логи к хомяку)
<andrex> ты про что вабще, андройд нетут)
<Denver79> ёмоё - вопрос как а не зачем )))
<andrex> в настройках софтины поменять куда логи сыпать
<artus> Denver79, ну вот если на карандашах - то если ты менял дефолтное направление логов - знать там где менял - там и крути
<andrex> в настройках, я имею ввиду конфиги)
<artus> а по факту вопрос ниочем, логи в хомяк не пишутцо , а если пишутцо - то ссзб )
<Denver79> в хоме логи пишутся на диск а /var/log через fstab вынесены в оперативку чтоб не мучать перезаписью лишний раз ssd )) отсюда и желание - убрать логи и из хоме
<artus> Denver79, кто их туда заставил писать?
<artus> я про хомяк
<andrex> а если ситема помрет то узнавать у ванги буш почему?
<artus> нафига ему логи если он боитцо в конфиг рсислога посмотреть)
<Denver79> логи ktorrent сыпятся.. а как их перенаправить в проге - нету
<andrex> в конфигах ищи в гуе может и не быть
<artus> от оно че, оказываетцо мы должны были сами догадатцо что вопрос по кторенту
<iFalkorr> artus: дык ессесно. у нас всегда вопросы по кторренту задают
<iFalkorr> каждый день
<andrex> тока их и задают
<artus> iFalkorr, я екзамен по вангованию провалил, посему и не в курсе
<baronos> ааа, опять пор кторрент
<baronos> про*
<Denver79> суть ведь не в торренте )) а как его файл лога свинтить в оперативу если юзер по паролю заходит последним и в fstab соответственно пишет ошибку
<iFalkorr> симлинк же
<iFalkorr> ну что ты как маленький.если в настройках кторрента нет указания, де логи хранить - симлинк
<Denver79> не хочет почемуто )
<andrex> а что пишет тоже должны угадать..
<andrex> человек загадка прям :)
<Denver79> в /var/log делаю файлик, на него симлинк и кидаю его в хоме вместо родного лога кторрента... стартует к торрент и заменяет сим линк опять своим файликом (
<artus> а че, вырубить лог или посмотреть конфиг качалки уже не модно?
<artus> че у вас за схемы непонятные? ))
<Denver79> ну чего гнать если тоже не знаешь? смотрю и конфиг и меню.. не нашёл
<andrex> artus, там даже в конфиге к торрента нифига про лог нет(
<artus> Denver79, ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc в студию
<andrex> тупой кдешный софт
<artus> я конечно могу предложить грязный хак который решит твою проблему, но проблемы недоде в виде кед проблемы кдешников )
<artus> Denver79, chattr +i спасет отца русской демократии)
<Denver79> http://www.justbeamit.com/vpew
<andrex> Denver79, и ты сам смотрел что ты дал?
<Denver79> ccjhb
<Denver79> http://www.justbeamit.com/vpevw
<artus> как все запущено
<artus> Denver79, а можно мне на почту архив с пдфкой в которой ссылка на шару дропбокса в котором фотография монитора с конфигом ?
<andrex> почтой россии
<andrex> !paste > Denver79
<ubuntuhelp> Denver79, please see my private message
<andrex> горбатого магила исправит
<artus> блин, как ваааще можно этим поделием для качания пользоватцо, оно ж нифига не умеет и не конфигуритцо, по ходу вся его задача это свистелки рисовать
<andrex> сразу видно правил не читавши
<artus> andrex, каких правил? топик же
<andrex> ну топик так вобще никто не смотрит) он просто так висит
<Denver79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710282
<artus> exportTorrent[$e]=file://$HOME/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1% ... state=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAABAAAAAQAAAAM жесткое наркоманство :D
<andrex> упоротый софт же)
<artus> кааак, каак в одном файле можно иметь ‘ОблОПтека,ДПкуРи D0%BE%D0%BA%D1 ????
<Denver79> ты меня спрашиваешь? )) или чисто поржать? есть что есть ) ну и где тут логи, умник :)
<andrex> Denver79, aria ставь и все короче, непонимаем мы в ксофте, от него мозг выпрыгивает из головы)
<andrex> или чаттр
<artus> Denver79, нет тут логов, потому что упоротая софтина которая нифига неадекватна по своей сути, и посему единственная возможность твоего спасения запрет на запись лог файла )
<artus> Denver79, я ж не знал что на столько все печально )
<artus> а ваще грызи кактус )
<andrex> artus, я ж тебе написал, что нету, спецом поставил его чтобы проверить и чуть не помер от ужасов в логе
<andrex> конфиге*
<Denver79> из всех перепробованых качалок - это одна раздаёт на ура без всяких головняков почти )
<artus> andrex, ну я пока вику по нему листал, в надежде )
<artus> Denver79, ставь кубитторент и не парь себе моск )
<Denver79> аха.. и переноси ручками все 350 раздачь )
<andrex> и чаго, вродь не трудно в 2-3 действа
<artus> а толку щас чето раздавать? за это медальки дают чтоль? ))
<andrex> денги платят)
<Denver79> будьте  дружелюбны к сетянам :)
<andrex> сетян xD
<andrex> это расса такая чтоль?
<andrex> монголоиды европеоиды сетяне
<tagezi> andrex, не, сетяни это подобно земляне, только с планеты Сетя =)
 * Hanno4ka оО(Земля в иллюминаторе, Земля в иллюминаторе видна…)
<SergeyIT> допрограммилась (
<andrex> Hanno4ka, и ты тож на марс в 1 конец чтоль)
 * Hanno4ka вообще с другой реальности, на полном серьёзе…
<andrex> а ну точно на марс...
<tagezi> угу.. из черной дыры она )
<andrex> tagezi, SergeyIT: qq
<tagezi> andrex, эм.. а ты с виндовс сервером работал?
<andrex> tagezi, нет, так потестить ставил)
<tagezi> andrex, панятно.. жаль.. у меня стажеровка возможно начнёться скоро, а я его невзуб ногой (((
<andrex> нанем ничего путнего не свариш
<tagezi> andrex, ну, перевести предпреятие на фряху или линух мне никто не даст )
<andrex> tagezi, ты прийди на работу, посмотри на сервак, так всторону матюгнись, развернись и выйди, через сока то минут вернись с ящиком водки, и так задумчиво скажи, вот только завязал xD
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> не, виндовс + 1с ещё лет 100 в россии будут править, и я не чо не поможет
<andrex> просто люди непонимающие боятся всего нового, да и не обучаемые какието они
<andrex> хотя щас 1с для линя уже есть и сервер и клиент
<andrex> раньше можно было и без этого прожить конечно
<artus> tagezi, что такого вендового на предприятии что без него пярм никуда?
<andrex> explorer.exe
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не мучайся, на винде тоже можно работать
<artus> andrex, експлорер нужен только для бекофиса, а я всеж надеюсь что там люди адекватные ))
<tagezi> artus, да ничего ))) акромя стандартов от которых они не хотят отказываться
<andrex> ну я всегда на худшее на деюсь, чтоб уж не удевляцо потом))
<artus> tagezi, какие нафиг стандарты то? стандарт один - чтоб все работало
<SergeyIT> +100500
<artus> ну максимум два - второе это хотелки отдела безопасности
<artus> и то при условии что они знают чего хотят , все остальное понты
<artus> tagezi, что крутитцо по факту должно ?
<andrex> тот же офис уже переделывался раз 5 наверно ифейс тоже хотя схож,последне время, какие стандарты фз
<tagezi> artus, да, но.. большенство народу после моей фразы "Я пользуюсь Линукс" спрашивают, а как его поставить в виндоус
<artus> tagezi, и что?
<artus> их эта проблема чтоли поддерживать? ))
<tagezi> а то что отдел юезопастности не захочет непонятную штуку поставить )
<artus> пусть спрашивают что хотят)
<andrex> ну да как бе заморочки по обслуживанию твоя забота их не дело кнопочки нажимать и мышкой двигать ну и не лезть никуда
<artus> tagezi, ну начнем с того что адекватный об после сравнения плюсов и минусов пааалюбому согласитцо)
<artus> если у них канешн не самописный софт мониторинга и контракт на стотыщмильенов
<tagezi> у них лотус стоит.. сильно переписаный.. кстати
<artus> и самая крутая тачка это 286?
<tagezi> хотя он под вайном подымается.. вроде )
<andrex> хы, хорошо что безопасник у себя я))
<artus> tagezi, ну и , ставиш esxi , раскидываеш виртуалки аля под лотус, под бухов, фаервол с шарой на линухе , и все в шоколаде, динамическое руление ресурсами, снапшоты , вобщем ляпота )
<tagezi> artus, угу.. ухожу с практики, и на российском рынке -1 контора.. они просто не поняли как это всё работает ))
<artus> ну схд ешо запилить покошернее, можна на нексенте, и буит те ляпота, раз в полгода кнопошки потыцять когда винты посыпятцо )
<Denver79> в iotop можно увидеть куда идёт запись/чтение? или хотя бы раздел?
<tagezi> artus, я даже не работать туда иду.. я только попрактиковаться )))
<andrex> а ты все поменяй, и работать оставят)
<artus> ну значит не заморачивайся, на месте разберешся )
<tagezi> "да ну тебя студент, учат вас там всякой фегне" =))) будет убиваль любые мои доводы )
<artus> tagezi, главное если не возьмут на постоянку - куда нить под фальшпотолок петлю им на свичь кинь :D
<andrex> гг
<tagezi> злой ты морозко )
<andrex> зато смешно)
<artus> поучительно! ))
<artus> Denver79, дык вроде ж пишет же кто и куда
<andrex> когда у них сеть развалицо и будут они бегать искать в чем дело) главно провода запряч
<artus> хотя не, не пишет
<artus> Denver79, грепай lsof
 * tagezi думает что пора покупать ссд носитель
<artus> tagezi, имеет смысл, милинники по цене в 70% уже давно на рынке
<tagezi> у меня бук вроде не очень то и мощный.. но всё тормозит винчестер.. жесть просто какая-то (((
<tagezi> хотя не.. выжирает процесорное время.. (( эх
<artus> tagezi, вирусы)
<tagezi> artus, да ну тебя ))
<tagezi> какие вирусы на убунте, акромя моих кривых рук? ))
<SergeyIT> тогда унити
<tagezi> у меня кде )
<artus> tagezi, какие какие, юзерфрендли
<SergeyIT> это еще хуже
<tagezi> ещё предложения? )
<artus> а вирустотал уже не определяет кеды как вирус пожирающий память и процесорное время?
<tagezi> у менякламав стоит ))) я его вообще не вижу что он там определяет ))
<Denver79>  artus:  то вообще тихий ужас ) просто надо видеть не только процесс, но и куда та запись на дисках идёт..
<Denver79>  artus: походу нет тут такого ключа?
<artus> а фиг его знает
<artus> вроде нет
<tagezi> точняк кде... виртуозо-т выжирает дофига процесорного времени и постоянно что-то к диску обращается )))
<tagezi> убил, вроде всё начало намного меньше тормозить )
<artus> tagezi, воот, я рейдену когдато доказывал что кеды уг из за таких тараканов, а он мне сказки расказывал что у меня винт сыпетцо и потому тупит )
<artus> вобщем фанатики принимающие запрещенные препараты такие фанатики)
<tagezi> artus, да ну... ты к нему цепляешь иногда просто потому что тебе скучно )
<andrex> не кеды уг
<tagezi> у всего спо есть недостатки, просто с чемто ты миришься, а с чемто не.. и только ты можешь решить что для тебя важно, а что нет
<andrex> иногда виснутиногда что то сыплецо зачемто винт дергают туды сюды итд, у меня как тестовая стоит я знаю
<tagezi> да они типа поиск пытаються ускорить.. если не копировать как я сечас между 3 винтами внешними и встроеным, и не качать одновременно с этим, то всё нормально ))
<tagezi> или нужно отключать индексацию
<andrex> подвисают по несколько раз в день, у райдена спросил что это такое, он грит у него также и фз что это, предположили что индексация, отрубил, всравно подвисает
<tagezi> только я вот до сих пор финдом ищу ) нужно будет вырезать эту виртуозу )
<andrex> вобщем кеды у поротая вестч стала
<tagezi> andrex, я думаю это в плазме гдето зарыто..
<andrex> раньше получше были помоему
<andrex> tagezi, плазменной лопатой откапывать)
<tagezi> я не знаю.. мне побольшому всёравно что стоит.. лиж бы не винда )) её я не люблю, не понимаю.. и если чество, то и не особо стремлюсь к этом ))
<artus> tagezi, ты меня плохо читал , я ж конкретно оргументировал что к чему , я ж не рейден )
<andrex> надо квин посмотреть)
<tagezi> artus, да ты тоже часто с логикой не дружишь.. придумаешь себе чего-то там и втираешь ))) оба хороши, короче
<artus> tagezi, пруф в студию)
<artus> :P
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты чего на людей нападаешь?
<andrex> угу у нас работу забрал всю
<artus> SergeyIT, кедосолидарность :D
<SergeyIT> ДЕ значения не имеет
<andrex> а мне все равно, юзает человек кеды или что то другое, его проблемы, нравятся колючки так пущай ест)
<artus> SergeyIT, как же? это же разные школы шаолиня )))
<artus> мое кунфу сильнее твоего :D
<tagezi> ))))
<SergeyIT> опять меняетесь )
<SergeyIT> *р*
<artus> меняемся))) у тя чего есть?
<andrex> гудрон
<SergeyIT> 286 на 86 поменяешь?
<artus> алехко
<artus> мне пофиг чего на брелок веать
<SergeyIT> с монитором >10 кг потянет
<tagezi> зачем сергею 86?
<tagezi> ему чего калькулятора в телефоне не хватает? )
 * andrex пошел бродить по форуму
<Denver79> как смонтировать образ img?
<andrex> mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop
<andrex> или acetone поставить
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> ну привет
<andrex> Zeev_, иди тырнет чини
<andrex> разлеталсо
<aleksei`> andrex, тысегодня не в духе что ли? ))
<andrex> aleksei`, да не все норм, просто что летать то туды сюды)
<aleksei`> ну может с настройками балуэца ))
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, не верь - он не в духе
<Zeev_> да не хрена
<andrex> воо
<Zeev_> интернет провайдер меня наказывает
<Zeev_> или это раутер
<aleksei`> ))
<Zeev_> кароче долгая биюрократия
<aleksei`> пошла дисскусия
<Zeev_> пойди разберись - раутер перегревается или интернет провайдер меня кидает...
<Zeev_> соррюи
<andrex> SergeyIT, я всегда не вдухе, это норма)
<SergeyIT> andrex, я тоже, поворчать охота )))
<aleksei`> а меня мой гфорс 105м подвёл сегодня ((
<SergeyIT> порно не стал показывать?
<aleksei`> да нет как раз таки, обновил ядро и слетели мои дрова 290.40, которые нормально работали
<andrex> в ручную ставил чтоли)
<SergeyIT> ну так это часто с проприетарным дровами так... я их не использую
<aleksei`> ставил в ручную с сайти нвидии, вот проблему свою нашёл даже http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?PHPSESSID=ha6md057498gg505ogfe1uq576&topic=207255.0
<andrex> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<artus> ну продолжай дальше вручную ставить)
<aleksei`> дык проблема вытекает не из - за способа установки
<artus> изза)
<SergeyIT> ...а из-за способа обновления
<SergeyIT> ручками ставил - ручками обновляй
<artus> ну когда талдычиш любям на протяжении полутора лет что ставятцо все драйвера одной командой ахтоматически, а они продолжают жрать кактус и пользовать мануалы пятилетней давности - то удачи им в нелегком их деле )
<SergeyIT> а у меня текила уже полтора года непочатая стоит (
<aleksei`> так проблема же не в том как ставить, а в том что после установки происходит ))
<andrex> да млин, если ты ставиш из ран файла то после обновления ведра модули не обновляются и придется тебе удалять и ставить заново драйвер
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, так, когда ставишь, надо думать как оно обновляться будет при обновлении ядра
<andrex> из деб все пучком
<andrex> почти
<artus> и опять же лечитцо вводом 5 символов , и 15 сек времени) ну максимум 2 минуты если есть свежие дрова и их скачать надо)
<aleksei`> блин, грррр, крч добавляю репу нвидиа, ставлю ком результат тот-жемандой нвидиа куррент -
<artus> а так ручками, ручками)) глявное чтоб не заскучать)
<artus> а темпаче еще и репа невидии, с протухшими дровами для протухших карточек, ваще веселуха )
<andrex> aleksei`, а что ручками ставиш удаляеш перед этим?
<aleksei`> ну а нет? ))) конечно удаляю
<andrex> а фиг тя знает то)
<aleksei`> пурдж нвидиа* даже делал
<artus> прям каждый второй на канале мазохист)
<andrex> угу
<aleksei`> просто и с реп пробовал ставить и руками пробовал, а экран всё равно на 6 частей делится )))
<SergeyIT> как в наше время говорили - когда пионерская зорька в заднице играет тут ничего не поделаешь (
<andrex> aleksei`, а конфиги пробывал конфигурить то или нет?
<artus> еще и конфиги генерить? не любите вы себя )
<aleksei`> да пробовал всё, не помогает
<aleksei`> все дрова, которые выше 290.40 криво работают ((
<andrex> ну поставь 290 и запрети обновление
<aleksei`> так на 3.5 ядро они не ставятся заразы )))
<andrex> у тебя видяшка уже не поддерживается помоему кстати)
<aleksei`> ну на офф сайте пишут что поддерживается ещё дровами ))
<andrex> ну значит ядро не обновляй
<andrex> всеравно толку мало
<artus> aleksei`, sudo /etc/init.d/какойтодм stop && sudo sgfxi  и фсееееее, и все работает, и даже можно не заморачиватцо что за видявка стоит
<andrex> artus, ты обещал в бота зафигачить
<artus> да надо бы
<andrex> !boteditors > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, победил?
<aleksei`> неа
<aleksei`> мне и новеловскими норм ))
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lokR9jNBGag =))
<aleksei`> хех, гитары больше их ))
<tagezi> а чем в линухе можно swf нормально делать?
<markmx> други, подскажите, складировал все либы рядом с бинаром, и... как его заставить именно их подцеплять а не лазить где попало?
<markmx> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. делал так, толку не очень много, некоторые либы, которые таки лежат рядом, все равно рыскает где попало
<markmx> судя по ldd
<tagezi> кого его? о_О
<markmx> бинарника
<markmx> при экспорте он подцепляет почти все либы из своей же папки, как и задумано, но некоторые либы почему-то все равно рыскает по другим папкам, как будто они хардкодом деланы
<andrex> собери сам в нужную папку и все) тока не вариант что надругом компе заработает из-за нехватки зависимостей каких либо
<tagezi> andrex, ты реально понимаешь чо он говорит? )
<andrex> да вроде бы
<tagezi> надо идти учить русский
<tagezi> а я с трудом как-то
<markmx> :)
<markmx> в общем есть бинарник, он требует набор либ, я к нему в папку положил либы и сделал экспорт export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=., то бишь теперь все либы рядышком и он как бы самодостаточен, на домашнем компе, при выполнении ldd %file% все чинно как и задумано, однако копирнув папку н
<markmx> я получаю черти что, точнее 5 либ он почему-то начал искать по системным путям, хотя они успешно лежат рядышком
<tagezi> а чо их не положить в системную папку.. что всё чрез ж делать?
<markmx> даепарасете, представь как я юзеру буду это говорить - счас иди в корень винта, ищи там папку lib,  в ней папку x86_64-linux-gnu и в нее клади, и так пять раз
<markmx> а он мне в ответ
<markmx> у меня нет папкки Lib
<markmx> и начинается :)
<andrex> !debbuild
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='debbuild'
<tagezi> дай ему скрипт, который сам всё положет на место
<tagezi> да, или сделай дебку
<andrex> !builddeb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='builddeb'
<andrex> скелероз вобщем меня победил
<tagezi> а то какнибудь тебе 8 утра в воскресение разбудят и поедишь всё чинить )
<markmx> :) эх, возможно это убунта защищает пути к libc.so.6
<markmx> ибо на минте все нормалег прошло
<andrex> !search deb
<ubuntuhelp> Found: debconf, maintainer, gdebi@deb, crash@debug, ddebs, debugging@debug, deb-build, hardware, vsftpd, .deb@deb
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<tagezi> если всё нормально прошло, значит там чегото сломано.. есть папка, в которую все кладут либы.. и нечего их класть куда не поподя
<markmx> хочу в виде независимого пакета распространять
<andrex> в сорсах распостраняй тогда)
<andrex> или бинарную инсталяшку делай
<tagezi> я бы убил такого прогера, за такую прогу )
<tagezi> либы и прога где попало только не там где нужно )
<mdma> +
<markmx> сорсы на кути в виде проекта сойдут? :)
<mdma> пакет делать нужно а не костыли делать
<markmx> либы лежат рядом с бинаром а не где попало :)
<markmx> и гарантируют что прога будет делать то, что надо... ну я на это надеюсь
<markmx> пока что она ничо полезного не делает....
 * mdma представил себе комп с парой десятков таких самодостаточных прог
<mdma> и поди потом разберись что где куда и по чем
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> вот интересно, а эта самодостаточная прога будет работать на механических часах? )
<markmx> должна :) на нокле же рано или поздно я ее смогу запустить, только надо отбилдить сначала в 32 битную версию :)
<tagezi> markmx, как ты думаешь, зачем люди сделали ерархию каталогов? )
<tagezi> нафига вообще всё это деление на etc var bin home?
<aleksei`> пойду спать, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36697
<tagezi> слушайте, а если всётаки сделают убунту-фон, можноже будет сделать практически любую систему после этого.. всмысле сусю или деюиан или генту )))
<tagezi> просто собирать долго )
<tagezi> взять исходники  ядра с дровами и вперёд.. создавать собственную мобилОС )
<[Raiden]> МОжет быть. Но я не собираюсь даже ставить, андройд очень мне подходит.
<tagezi> ну, они говорят о том что через 8 месяцев выйдут устройства с убунту-фон
<tagezi> а не просто ставить на свой родной
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FeES2gIx_U
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Ну я буду рад если у них чего-то получится. Н опокупат ьне планирую )
<[Raiden]> у меня уже есть цель в виде какого-нить защищенного от влаги сони на андройде, через год-два
<tagezi> год-два..это так немерено по времени.. за это время можно столько натворить, что просто ахтунг
<[Raiden]> Ну, я думаю выбранная мной платформа за это время если и потеряет позиции, то процентов 50% рынка останется и выбор будет всёравн овелик )
<tagezi> у меня лично бубушко-фон.. и мне его хватает..
<tagezi> ну, я надеюсь, убунту оторвёт не от андройда долю.. а от виндовс
<tagezi> мс далжно загнуться =D
<tagezi> они чувствуют это.. потому и ластяться последнее время.. )))
<[Raiden]> я гпс пользуюсь. Не часто ,но просто надо иногда. ПРостые фоны как буже не интересны. И читаю бывает. В транспорте и летом когда 1 на велике сруливаю куда-нить в парк.
<tagezi> у меня книжка для чтения купленна.. электронная бумага.. глаза вообще не напрягает.. удобно очень.. хотя и отдельный прибамбас ))) а для гпс есть гармин )
<tagezi> маленький кирпичек, зато у него ошибка меньше на карте, в том числе и в городе
<[Raiden]> ну, спорить лень. Мне удобней 1 устройство. И  у друга ест ьтуристичесий гармин - неудобная лажа имхо )
<[Raiden]> управлят ьсложно им, экран мелкий, карты  правда можно зашивать, но у меня на телефоне тоже можно )
<tagezi> потому что ты не турист, и от твоего гпс у тебя ни разу не зависила жизнь )
<[Raiden]> Ну, да, я не на столько турист. Мне просто удобное устройство надо )
<tagezi> тебе нужно ходить от скомейки до двери, поэтому для тебя и лажа он.. а я тестил в лесу их, и разница капитальная
<[Raiden]> я ту тсебе нашел rmaps программу, накачал кешей от разных карт... Мне ок.
<[Raiden]> и ещё стоят навител и яндекс мапс как запасной вариант )
<tagezi> у меня жена яндекс картами на айфоне пользуется, ей тоже достаточно )
<[Raiden]> это показател ьудобства :)
<tagezi> пробки показывает, маршрут рисует )) поехали как-то к тестю надачу.. материлась долго, попросила меня мой керпичь достать.. связь у яндекса кончилась )
<[Raiden]> какая ещё связь у яндекса...
<[Raiden]> в общем, я думаю тему можно закрывать
<tagezi> интернет
<tagezi> интерено, скрипты для гимп 2.6 будут работать в 2.8? о_О
<[Raiden]> у меня оффлайн карты, всё работает без инета
<tagezi> а у меня плагин для гимпа не запускается
<tagezi> :'(
<[Raiden]> вейвлетное повышение резкозти у меня не заработало на 2.8
<[Raiden]> возможно и другие тоже не могут
<tagezi> да я вроде посмотрел, им пользуются
<tagezi> говорят совместим
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-16
<NoOova> Господа всем доброго утра
<NoOova> кто сталкивался с проблемой, когда медленно переключается язык раскладки?
<NoOova> нажал хоткей для переключения, пишешь а там ещё старый язык
<NoOova> то есть надо нажать и подождать
<NoOova> очень раздражает такое поведение
<CuHTe3> Hi all!
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/br3Yb
<teddyp1cker> приятный гуй
<tagezi> всем привет
<teddyp1cker> привет
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0121/h_1358798058_9580137_e07f979187.png ))
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ты из ульяновска?)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, это ты по картинке как-то определил? )
<teddyp1cker> ога и видимо еще как-то с политехм связан)
<tagezi> ) нет, не связан и не из ульяновска )
<tagezi> я с питера и из инжека
<teddyp1cker> venec.ulstu.ru - это натолкнуло на мысль)
<brestows> кто нить awesome использует ?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, ))) не, я тогда просто делал доклад по проксям.. на сесии препод задал, и рыл вообще всё подряд.. эт картинка ещё с зимы валялась.. просто перерываю сейчас помойку.. наткнулся.. порадовался )
<vamadir> baronos hi
<baronos> vamadir: экии Акый :)
<vamadir> baronos, как там с телефоном?
<vamadir> baronos, или уже передумал?
<baronos> vamadir: пока никак, щас сезон плохой, зарплата маленькая :(
<SergeyIT> да, погода не очень (
<Enshtein2020> can i get cloaked?
<baronos> maybe #freenode
<Enshtein2020> привет всем
<Enshtein2020> кто нибудь есть тут?
<Enshtein2020> есть  интересный квест  с вайфаем и убунтой 10.04:)
<artus> нету, как минимум по причине ее протухшести
<Enshtein2020> хоть кто то живой: )
<SergeyIT> на 10.04 вайфай работает
<Enshtein2020> хорошая попытка:)счс напишу простыню и видно будет всю картину
<artus> простыни пиши на пасту, так удобнее
<Enshtein2020> что есть паста?
<artus> итальянская лапша
<artus> с соусом
<artus> топик читай
<artus> блин, грин почистил топик зачемто  (((
<artus> !paste > Enshtein2020
<ubuntuhelp> Enshtein2020, please see my private message
<Enshtein2020> понял чего то такое припоминаю. Когда федору настраивал давали кажется
<Enshtein2020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714142/
<Enshtein2020> может кто нибуд сможет подсказать куда запостить
<Enshtein2020> Кстати Лапша итальянская весьма хороша: )
<baronos> сюда запости forum.ubuntu.ru
<artus> причем тут мту если у тя гуглы с яндексами арбайтен , если траблы с мту - это или не открываетцо ваааще ничего, или скорость ниже плинтуса с потерями
<artus> Enshtein2020, ping i.ua чего говорит?
<artus> вайфаи тут вроде как нипричем
<teddyp1cker> вот убунтувский пастебин необычайно туп так как не умеет строки переносить и паста длииинная слишком
<teddyp1cker> лучше бы в textarea показывали уж
<Enshtein2020> забыл уточнить на ноуте к которому подключен адсл интернеты работают
<artus> днсы впиши на машинку 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 и скажи прову что у него гогноднсы ))
<Enshtein2020> днс писал
<Enshtein2020> попробую на той в который не работает интернет
<Enshtein2020> счс
<Enshtein2020> тема с днс не прокатила( днс выставлял на вай фай на точке и на клиенте. не работает. Заполнял поля Домены поиска серверы днс
<Enshtein2020> qwe@qwe-LENOVO:~$ ping i.ua
<Enshtein2020> PING i.ua (91.198.36.14) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Enshtein2020> 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=1 ttl=44 time=48.1 ms
<Enshtein2020> 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=2 ttl=44 time=48.4 ms
<Enshtein2020> 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=3 ttl=44 time=48.5 ms
<Enshtein2020> на адсл соединении высталены дсы гугл
<Enshtein2020> пинги идут
<artus> ну знать работаеть у тя там интернет
<artus> а i.ua это уже не гугл)
<Enshtein2020> пингуется и на точке и на клиенте
<Enshtein2020> есть соображения или мб канал где смогут помочь?
<artus> какие соображения, интернеты есть, чего тебе еще надо? ))
<artus> Enshtein2020, i.ua в браузере открываетцо?
<Enshtein2020> ytn
<Enshtein2020> нет
<artus> выкинь браузер)) пинги идут - если не открываетцо - выкидываеш браузер)
<Enshtein2020> этот комп работает нормально, если подключить к нему адсл напрямую.
<Enshtein2020> дело к сожелению не в интернетбродилке
<artus> 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=1 ttl=44 time=48.1 ms говорит об обратном
<Enshtein2020> хм
<Enshtein2020> Прошу прощения вот лог с компа на котором не работает интернет
<Enshtein2020> 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_SEQ=1 ttl=44 time=48.1 ms
<Enshtein2020> из центра приложений грузяться приложения
<Enshtein2020> нормально грузяться*
<artus> Enshtein2020, sudo apt-get install lynx && lynx i.ua
<artus> как я понял в браузерке у тя иуа не открываетцо
<Enshtein2020> запрос послан, ожидается ответ
<Enshtein2020> зависло на этом
<artus> значит чето у тя режет http , смотри чего в фаерволе , мож прокся какая врублена , к вайваю твоя проблема никаким боком не касаетцо )
<Enshtein2020> прокси нет.
<Enshtein2020> как фаервол посмотреть
<artus> sudo iptables -L
<Enshtein2020> простыню куда нибудь можно нормально выложить?
<artus> на пасту кидай)
<artus> тудаже
<artus> оно нормально лог кинет
<Enshtein2020> http://hastebin.com/raw/fajitucohu
<artus> кто это туда писал?
<artus> iptables -F от рута
<artus> понаписюкают всякую фигню, а потом маютцо
<Enshtein2020> сново тут последняя команда не помогла
<Onkeltem> http://zryandex.ru/ — вы это видели? )
<ddsss> какие впс хостеры есть нормальные в россии?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-17
<ddsss> а есть ли российский аналог AWS (amazon web services)?
<TNH> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> TNH, Понг.
<Bignewbie> привет всем
<Bignewbie> can you see my message on russian?
<Bignewbie> help
<NoOova> Широкая электрификация южных губерний даст мощный толчок подъёму сельского хозяйства.
<andrex> NoOova, не подкалывай)
<NoOova> Only Windows-1251 here. Please see http://tinyurl.com/cpkct49
<NoOova> Да. всем доброго утра =)
<Bignewbie> видно?
<andrex> !ask > Bignewbie
<ubuntuhelp> Bignewbie, please see my private message
<NoOova> видно видно
<andrex> Bignewbie, видно видно
<Bignewbie> хех
<Bignewbie> сначала на канал не мог зайти а потом еще и такие преграды с кодировкой :)
<NoOova> это защита
<Bignewbie> ?
<NoOova> ну типа порог вхождения =)))
<Bignewbie> NoOova: проверка на выдержку я бы сказал :))
<andrex> не это защита от незарегиных порога тут никакого нет
<andrex> проверка на мозг
<Bignewbie> andrex: палец вверх :)
<NoOova> andrex: дак  а я что сказал.
<NoOova> порог вхождения и проверка на мозг это чтото различное в этом контексте?
<NoOova> пф((((((
<Bignewbie> NoOova: прям как матрица :))
<Bignewbie> ребят зарегиться я то смог. раскажите кому не лень как теперь постоянно заходить на канал без лишних телодвижений?
<andrex> клиент какой?
<Bignewbie> у меня KVirc
<NoOova> Не выходить?
<andrex> http://www.kvirc.ru/wiki/FAQ
<Bignewbie> NoOova: :)
<Bignewbie> andrex: надеюсь на русском :)
<andrex> кхм
<Bignewbie> брал иркопа/убивал windows/варил кофе, куда мне писать команды? (бугага)
<Bignewbie> andrex: мда походу опять прийдется проходить "порог вхождения" :)))
<andrex> ты его уже не проходишь помоему, ищи на том сайте доки я не помню как там делать авто заход итд
<Bignewbie> andrex: не все сразу. линукс вижу впервые, а тут сразу : "не проходишь". огорчаете товаришь.
<Bignewbie> ребят какой клиент самый удобный?
<andrex> квирц в настройках от виндового вроде ничем не отличается, вопрос причем тут линух тогда?)
<andrex> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> weechat is answer WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и Lua. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<Bignewbie> andrex: мне в вин хватало аськи со скайпом :) линукс ради интереса установил.
<Bignewbie> на 1 компьютере с windows подключен принтер, компьютеры связаны по wifi через роутер на 2 компьютере стоит ubuntu 12.04  как мне подключить к нему п сетевой ринтер?
<Bignewbie> дайте хоть ссылку на информацию
<NoOova> Bignewbie: может вечером ббужет больше людей
<l-ectrik> Все спят))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bignewbie: тут читал http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C?s[]=%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B9&s[]=%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80
<andrex> !pm > Bignewbie
<ubuntuhelp> Bignewbie, please see my private message
<kraaton> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<jlewka> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Bignewbie> jlewka: привет
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: реально помог. дельный сайт. был бы тут рейтинг поставил бы тебе палец вверх :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bignewbie: был бы внимательней, вышел бы на это сайт после первого же сообщения при заходе на канал. ну и гугол великий
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: да ладно не прибедняйся. помог так помог ! :))
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: на убунту форуме уже столько тем что найти нужную отнимает уйму времени.
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня правда облом был с принтером. я все настроил отправляю тестовую печать а принтер не работает, повторяю еще раз- опять ничего. потом попробывал снять с очереди и распечатать документ- ноль реакции. итог - сотрудник подключил юсб шнурок к
<Bignewbie> себе на ноут и забыл его обратно к стационару вернуть :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому там же есть линк на Help
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: поиск что ли?
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: что за ссылка помощи?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bignewbie: "документация"
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: стыдно стыдно мне.....:))
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: все так просто оказывается :)
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну ничего с чего-то нужно начинать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Если ничего не получается, прочитайте наконец инструкцию"
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: да это в нашем стиле :))
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: давно линуксом пользуешься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первые опыты были с ubuntu 5.04 или 5.10
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: давно это было :)
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: а другие дистрибутивы пробовал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запускал live на посмотреть
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: сейчас на убунте? если да - какая версия?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в данный момент форточки XP. а дома 10.04 пока
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: 12.04 не нравится?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунту нет
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне минт нравится но у них со старта нет поддержки моего драйвера wifi
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: а скачать кроме как через wifi его не могу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что мешает скачать и принести на флешке?
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: я еще новичек в линуксе мне установка програм непонятна
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: компиляция еще не понятна. плюс разные архивы deb и еще какие - то там короче пока разбираюсь что к чему
<Bignewbie> JohnDoe_71Rus: плюс установка может производится через синаптик или через диспечер приложений плюс кде и гном вобщем накручено немного в linuxe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читай тот волшебный сайт )
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<baronos> apt это основа, остальное все гуй к нему.
<andrex> SergeyIT, q
<SergeyIT> andrex, здорово )
<Bignewbie> подскажите команду easystroke что бы открыть /home/documents
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, почему при установке чего-либо выдаёт такое в консоли? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715461/
<Hanno4ka> а еще у меня языки слетели почему-то, вроде переставляла, а всё равно тот же календарь на панельки на английском…
<Bignewbie> Hanno4ka: привет. компьютер перезагружала?
<andrex> Please check that your locale settings:
<andrex> localegen ссделай может прокатит
<andrex> у тя чет вобще не понятное ru en зачем be_by ещё то
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715468/ вот что выдал Оо
<andrex> locale-gen от судо
<Hanno4ka> по сути новые окна с нормальной локалью должны запусткаться?
<Hanno4ka> не помогло
<Bignewbie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Locale_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29
<Hanno4ka> всё равно это (1е) сообщение вижу
<Hanno4ka> sudo gnome-control-center --overview запускается на инглише, настройки локали говорят, что всё установлено… вообще хз что творится
 * baronos знает, что нет ничего проще чем смена языка в гном3 :)
<Hanno4ka> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Bignewbie> Hanno4ka: http://www.mindinmotion.ru/post/perl-warning-setting-locale-failed-debian-linux
<Bignewbie> Hanno4ka: vj;tn gjvj;tn
<Bignewbie> 4Hanno4ka: может поможет
 * SergeyIT знает, что нет ничего проще, чем - не менять язык :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не изменять себе
<Hanno4ka> но это http://forum.sysadmins.su/index.php?showtopic=25829 например не помогает
<Bignewbie> Hanno4ka: вроде тут написали что справились http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6003154
<andrex> покажи файлик локалей
<andrex> тока я забыл уже где оно лежит
<baronos> этот который? /etc/default/locale
<andrex> угу
<Hanno4ka> ничего не помогает :(
<baronos> Hanno4ka: cat /etc/default/locale че там?
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715501/
<Hanno4ka> так, мне нужно перзагружаться?
<baronos> релогина обычно достаточно
<baronos> погасить дм типа :)
<andrex> хм у иеня там 2 строчки всего, и работает, а тут целое стихотворение и тупит)
<baronos> у меня вообще одна Ж)
<andrex> baronos, да ты злодей, я с тобой не играюсь больше xD
<baronos> andrex: это я с тобой не играю, я первый был :D
<Hanno4ka> а можно рестпртануть юнити без перелогина? у меня тут такая куча всего открыть…
<andrex> угу из розетки)
<baronos> запомнить сеанс и ребут :D
<SergeyIT> andrex, а зачем там 2 строчки?
<andrex> а фз
<andrex>  я их не ставил
<SergeyIT> одной же достаточно
<andrex> да я знаю, я в локали нелазил уже года 4
<andrex> ща смотрю а там их 2
<SergeyIT> вирус наверно
<andrex> угу, вирус пишуший в локалях)
<Hanno4ka> так как рестартануть юнити?
<Hanno4ka> sudo service gdm restart - мне и все окна закроет?
<andrex> если гдм конешно))
<andrex> если нет то незакроет
<andrex> а вобще тебе влюбом случае релогин делать
<andrex> сохраняй свою бяку и service lightdm restart
<baronos> почему мне кажется, что у неё не получится ничего с локалью?
<andrex> мне тоже кажется
<andrex> locale-gen ребут
<andrex> а может тоже не поможет, у нее там такое в начале повылазило)
<andrex> чет ненравится мне перезапуск юнитей у неё
<baronos> юнити исчезла, вирус коперфилд справился со своим делом
<andrex> Hanno4ka, долго жить буш
<Hanno4ka> бидапичаль
<andrex> ничегонеработаеть?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: почему?
<andrex> тока что вспоминали
<andrex> прада и забыли тоже недавно
<Hanno4ka> ничегонепомогает :(
<baronos> Hanno4ka: реинсталл ос :D
<SergeyIT> с заменой железа
<baronos> ыы
<Hanno4ka> нееет, это же не *цензура*
<baronos> все кошерно, че ты.
<andrex> локальген сделай навсякий пожарный ещё раз
<andrex> и 3 раза перезагрузись
<baronos> и перекрестись
<Hanno4ka> АААААГРРРРРРРР!!!!!
<andrex> хотел в рифму сказануть но чет передумал
 * Hanno4ka рвёт волосы на себе
<andrex> Hanno4ka, спокойствие тока спокойствие
<Hanno4ka> меня сегодня с утра уже ******** винда 8
<andrex> вместо звездочек вставляем произвольные смволы и караем хану)
<Hanno4ka> мне уже пофигу, можете хоть банить, хоть кикать
<baronos> что делала, до того как все накрылось?
<andrex> вылазит таже месага что и первый раз показывала?
<Hanno4ka> угу
<andrex> всмысле такая http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715461/
<Hanno4ka> она самая
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/04/17/cheapskate/
<[Raiden]> не туда )
<Hanno4ka> 1. поставила белорусский язык 2. посмотрела на него и удалила
<andrex> [Raiden], поздно
<Hanno4ka> причём слетело ещё и инпут методс - ни тут ни в хроме не хотел вводить русские символы, приходится постоянно менять из контекстного меню…
<Hanno4ka> ааааыааыыыыыыааааамммм
<Hanno4ka> снова поставила белорусский, но он третий в списке приоритетных локалей
<Hanno4ka> бля, заработало! пиздец… хотя в винде в принципе такую проблему невозможно было бы решить… мне не жалко, можете банить…
<baronos> снеси все языки кроме энглиша, и потом установи руссиш
<andrex> я добрый
<baronos> Hanno4ka: фи такой быть :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я это сделала в первую очередь
<Hanno4ka> andrex: хм… чёт ты сегодня добрый…
<andrex> локале ген забыла?
<andrex> или что?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, я всегда добрый
<andrex> каждый раз по своему
<Hanno4ka> хз, я так и не поняла ничего… что сделала… почему поломалось и почему починилось…
<Hanno4ka> в любом случае, спасибо вам, други )))
<andrex> угу дуль 2
 * andrex решил что это хороший заяц было
<Hanno4ka> хм… он мне теперь календарь на белорусском кажет…
<[Raiden]> у них там месяца так же зовутся или по своему?
<l-ectrik> Хорошо, что не трасянке ;-)
<[Raiden]> проводите эксперементы на виртуалках, если есть ресурсы для этого. И ваша системя будет белой и пушистой
<[Raiden]> или попробуйте с 13.04 бтрфс. Система снапшотов может упростить откаты )
<Hanno4ka> ладно, есть ещё вопрос
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: система снапшотов убьёт мою работу… я лучше потерплю календарь на не русском
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать хранить в хомпапке по больешй части только настройки.
<Hanno4ka> итак, я поставила коньки, но выглядят они просто ужсно…  я хочу типа такого http://ubuntulogy.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/137503-1.png что мне для этого сделать?
<[Raiden]> в прочем, сами там смотрите. Может оно и лишнее. Мне реально снапшот пригодился 1 раз  за пол года и то мтожно было обойтись
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: это не линукс вей, это винда вей)))
<[Raiden]> да ну, ерунда
<Hanno4ka> мне просто оооочень неудобно, если что-то не в хоме
<[Raiden]> и вообще вей только база, реально у кажлого свой вей ) У меня всё несколько иначеч чем у тебя.
<[Raiden]> например у меня /usr/local ещё отдельынй раздел и т.д.
<Hanno4ka> так всё-таки, как настраивать коньки?
<Hanno4ka> ну раздел это хорошо
<l-ectrik> Hanno4ka: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/07/conky-collection-for-ubuntulinux.html
<andrex> nano .conkyrc
<l-ectrik> куча коньков))
<andrex> и настраивать
<baronos> как lua скрипт выполнить?
<andrex> lua скрипт
<Hanno4ka> l-ectrik: спс
<Bignewbie> подскажите команду easystroke что бы открыть /home/documents
<andrex> nautilus Documents
<Bignewbie> andrex: не удалось найти директорию??
<Bignewbie> andrex: на русском нужно?
<andrex> ты это, думай хоть чуть чуть а?
<Bignewbie> andrex: ?
<andrex> я те показал как а там сам уже
<andrex> чет те и откуда открыть
<Bignewbie> andrex: nautilus /home/vladimir/Documents
<Bignewbie> andrex: jib,re dslftn b dct
<Bignewbie> andrex: ошибка
<andrex> а у тебя точно документс
<andrex> на не Документы
<baronos> Документы у него
<Bignewbie> andrex: капец оказывается на русском нужно было
<andrex> из хомяка можно просто Документы или ~/Документы
<baronos> мало кто ставит на энглиш директории хомяка
<SergeyIT> baronos, совсем обленились
<Bignewbie> baronos: просто удивило что на английском не работает
<baronos> SergeyIT: не то слово.
<andrex> baronos, я ставлю, потому что мне лень на русский переключать)
<baronos> Bignewbie: линуксу не стоит удивллятся, его нужно понимать.
<Bignewbie> SergeyIT: те кто обьясняет возможно :) вспомните сами когда-то такими же были :))
<baronos> andrex: вот вот :D
<andrex> особенно Рабочий \стол
<andrex> или в ""
<iFalkorr> ставить русский язык? делать вам нечего
<SergeyIT>  Bignewbie, когда я начинал - по русски невозможно было ничего писать
<iFalkorr> andrex: и что тебе даст Рабочий \стол?
<Bignewbie> SergeyIT: вот вот!!! просто лиректория установленная по умолчанию могла бы понимать себя на родном ей языке :))
<andrex> бывает пробел перед стол а не \
<iFalkorr> andrex: и что тебе даст Рабочий \стол?
<Bignewbie> andrex: я тоже не понял
<iFalkorr> andrex: еслт всю жизнь было Рабочий\ стол
<andrex> ну какбе я так и сказал когда поправился
<andrex> невнимательный ты
<Bignewbie> andrex: спасиб за Nautilus
<iFalkorr> andrex: где? ты сказал, что он бывает.а не что ты опечатался
<iFalkorr> andrex: так что ты не поправился ни разу
<Bignewbie> по поводу ~/Документы - не работает. Прокатило только nautilus /home/login/Документы
<andrex> если наутилус не прописал перед ~/Документы конешно не прокатит
<Bignewbie> andrex:  попробую сейчас
<andrex> тока я непонимаю, зачем это надо вобще, трудно на кнопку наутилуса надавить и в документы зайти чтоле
<baronos> только хотел написать :)
<Bignewbie> andrex:  да работает
<Bignewbie> andrex: baronos: можно писать  nautilus /home/login/Документы, а можно nautilus ~/Документы что лучше?
<baronos> Bignewbie: что лучше бэнтли или бэнтли фантом?
<Bignewbie> baronos: корректно промолчу.
<iFalkorr> ролс ройс гост
<iFalkorr> какие тут могут быть вопросы
<baronos> iFalkorr: это win key в поиске Doc и энтер?
<iFalkorr> baronos: это машина. она лучше всяких убунт
<baronos> только толку от неё никакого
<iFalkorr> но если говорить о быстром запуске - это synapse и там открыть
<Bignewbie> iFalkorr: baronos: чем Вам easystroke не угодила?
<baronos> это вообще че?
<Bignewbie> baronos: понятно....:)
<Bignewbie> baronos: [17:24:36]
<baronos> аналог синапса?
<andrex> жесты
<Bignewbie> andrex: +
<baronos> уу, вышевозная среда
<baronos> мышевозная(
<Bignewbie> baronos: обоснуй
<Bignewbie> andrex: извеняюсь за назойливость. последний вопрос. почему так долго запускается Rhytmbox
<andrex> потому что он здоровый и тормозной, наверно, а вобще понятия не имею
<Bignewbie> andrex: посоветуй, что-то дельное ( мне в винде нравился aimp).
<baronos> у меня 1 секунда
<Bignewbie> baronos: запускается за 1 сек?
<baronos> угу
<Bignewbie> baronos: секрет раскрой плз :)
<baronos> Bignewbie: debian wheezy ;)
<baronos> ну может еще от де зависит. в юнити через ланчер долго все запускается. в гном3 быстрей все.
<Bignewbie> baronos: ну в принципе особой разницы не заметил. только с проигывателем беда :)
<Bignewbie> baronos: а это дистрибутив так называется да?
<baronos> угу
<baronos> но о нем тут не говорят, ибо придет кэндимен и убъет
<Bignewbie> baronos: у меня ноу просто с гибридной графикой пока номальное описание и корректная работа на минте и убунту
<Bignewbie> baronos: я имею ввиду nvidia optimus и bumblebee
<baronos> неа, на винде лучше с этим всем.
<baronos> но о ней тоже не говорят, ибо придет джиперс-криперс и убъет
<Bignewbie> baronos: согласен. но решил окончательно завязать с окнами.
<baronos> не получится
<Bignewbie> baronos: ?
<baronos> винда это вирус, от котрого ничего не спасет.
<Bignewbie> baronos: ну я слежу за бубунтой с 10 версии сейчас в ней есть все что нужно и при чем это все работает
<Bignewbie> baronos: не вижу реальных причин из-за которых мне понадобится винда
<icCE> Bignewbie запуск узкоспециализированных программ
<icCE> аналогов которых нет
<Bignewbie> icCE: подчеркиваю "МНЕ"
<icCE> ах Пропустил :)
<icCE> ну тогда ой!
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36718
<andrex> чето мс китайцы насолили, конкретно так
<Bignewbie> baronos: майкрософт - это подобие доллара, согласен. уже зарабатывают не на своем продукте, а на своей репутации.
<Bignewbie> особенно понравилось :Microsoft пытается сформировать ничем не подкреплённое мнение о наличии в Linux интеллектуальной собственности Microsoft, за которую необходимо платить роялти.
<baronos> 14WAAOF0J: как ник расшифровывается?
<andrex> он бот)
<andrex> расшифровывается)
<SergeyIT> полковник
<baronos> трансформер?)
<iFalkorr> цеж нексусреглог
<iFalkorr> вы че его не узнали?
<andrex> nexusregl, узнали
<iFalkorr> andrex: nexusreglog
<iFalkorr> andrex: ващет
<Bignewbie> iFalkorr: украинец?
<andrex> счеготывзял?
<baronos> andrex: анализ по "цеж нексусреглог"
<Bignewbie> andrex: цеж
<Bignewbie> есть тут вообще украинцы?
<baronos> не, они на ubuntu-ua
<Bignewbie> baronos: тоже на фриноде?
<baronos> угу
<Bignewbie> baronos: не в курсе много там участников?
<baronos> зайди да погляди
<Bignewbie> baronos: сейчас проверю приобретенные сегодня знания :)))
<andrex> я чет вобще похолу ничего уже не понимаю, надо спать идти..
<andrex> д*
<Bignewbie> andrex: GN
<Bignewbie> baronos: 3 кроме меня :)))
<Bignewbie> baronos: у них что другая кодировка? Use UTF-8 charset |
<baronos> откуда я знаю? спроси у них. и хватит офтопа.
<Bignewbie> baronos: ок
<iFalkorr> таки что этот поц хочет от бэдного еврея?
<spectrum> Привет. Подскажите, как можно из терминала добавить русскую раскладку, выставить хоткей смены раскладки на шифт+альт и выключить менеджер обновления ? (цель - сделать скрипт. надоело каждый раз допиливать руками)
<iFalkorr> /etc/default/console-setup
<iFalkorr> spectrum: отредактируй
<iFalkorr> потом сетапкон и все
<iFalkorr> spectrum: ну или set xkbmap
<baronos> разве не тут раскладку добавлять? /etc/default/keyboard
<spectrum> как это связано с добавлением раскладок я не знаю, но ты мне помог тем, что я нашел в этой же папке файл keyboard
<iFalkorr> если так уж хотца
<spectrum> в котором уже можно настроить то, что мне надо
<spectrum> :)
<iFalkorr> spectrum: кейбоард отвечает ток за графицкую сессию
<iFalkorr> за tty1-6 отвечает сетапкон
<spectrum> мне и нужна граф часть
<iFalkorr> ааа. ну тада действуй
<baronos> iFalkorr: у тебя в консол сетап в CODESET че написано?
<spectrum> XKBMODEL="pc105" если это не совпадет - ничего страшного?
<iFalkorr> ниче
<iFalkorr> определяется автоматом тип клавы
<iFalkorr> CODESET="Uni2"
<iFalkorr> 105 клавишная - это обычная клава с допклавой цифровой
<iFalkorr> или ноут клава с fn-цифровым блоком
<iFalkorr> spectrum: менять стоит ток если у тебя 86 клавишная какая нить с двораком
<spectrum> так, это добавил в скрипт. Как вырубить менеджер обновлений из-под терминала? Что бы юзеров не тревожил.
<iFalkorr> убери его из автозапуска
<spectrum> не помню, где лежит, руки тянуться к рц.локал
<spectrum> но там его быть не может
<iFalkorr> /etc/xdg/autostart/
<spectrum> спасибо, что-то я сдаю позиции, даже вон в гугл не залез :(
<iFalkorr> тебя интересует апдейт нотифер
<spectrum> да, это уже ясно)
<spectrum> в конфиге всяких панелек и т.д. реально разобраться, что бы в скрипт прописать удаление ненужных аплетов, изменение меню и т.д.? Или овчина выделки не стоит?
<spectrum> гном классик, 12.04
<iFalkorr> baronos: это тебя
<spectrum> всем спасибо. написал срипт, на форуме сам на свой вопрос ответил.
<Bignewbie> spectrum: :)
<andrex> ппц, в 3х магазинах кофеина нет ужс
<baronos> iFalkorr: терпеть не могу гном2, гном-классик, так что это не ко мне по их ковырянию.
<Bignewbie> andrex: кофе зло
<Lex_S> baronos: а 3.8.1 годно?)
<andrex> Bignewbie, да не, вкусняшка же
<spectrum> да по сути это уже не очень важно, просто хотел еще удалять аплет переключения раб. столов с панели или сделать 1 стол
<spectrum> а то мешается некоторым...
<baronos> Lex_S: гном годен, но не на убунту :D
<Lex_S> ,j;t egfcb
 * Lex_S хотел сказать: "боЖе упаси"
<andrex> там 1 оставляеш и усе
<Lex_S> оу
<spectrum> про там 1 - это мне?
<andrex> угу
<spectrum> так мне из-под терминала надо это найти)
<ShreddingerCat> Hi there!
<andrex> ShreddingerCat, hi
<spectrum> просто дистр для быстрой установки сделал, где все нужные фирмы программы включены, а настройки руками каждый раз влом делать)
<Bignewbie> ShreddingerCat: hello
<baronos> !ru > ShreddingerCat
<ubuntuhelp> ShreddingerCat, please see my private message
<Bignewbie> spectrum: это реально удобно. я себе тоже такое хочу слепить.
<andrex> Bignewbie, молоток)
<andrex> baronos, ^
<spectrum> да я слепил...мелочи допиливаю, для полного сачстья)
<baronos> andrex: ;)
<Bignewbie> spectrum: +
<Bignewbie> spectrum: сам делал или где-то читал?
<spectrum> я и не помню чем, скорее всего кастомайзер-китом
<spectrum> там и читать не надо... все ясно интуитивно
<Bignewbie> spectrum: ок спс посмотрю
<spectrum> или реконструктор
<ShreddingerCat> spectrum: true way: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<spectrum> Bignewbie: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19858.0
<Bignewbie> spectrum: + на панель ссылок вечерком почитаю.
<ShreddingerCat> A BoT ECJIu He IIoJIy4aeTc9I HacTpouTb PyccKy|-O pacckJIagky, To Mo}|{Ho TaK  IIucaTb uJIu He Tpy?
<andrex> ShreddingerCat, use екфтыдшеюкг
<andrex> translit.ru
<ShreddingerCat> Bpoge kak He TpaHcJIuT
<baronos> ShreddingerCat: добавь русскую в настройках
<andrex> ShreddingerCat, зато глаза сломаеш блин
<baronos> ShreddingerCat: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-04-17.1366204663_shot.png
<ShreddingerCat> Leet это круто и олдскульно :)
<spectrum> Bignewbie: сохрани лучше это, http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2010/11/ubuntu-sozdaem-svoj-distributiv.html проще написано) и по сути поставив касткит все будет ясно)
<ShreddingerCat> да не, спасибо ребята. я в курсе как в бубунте добавить расскладку - у меня самой клавы нет
<andrex> Оо
<Lex_S> baronos: там в гуй хоть вернули настройку клавиш для смены раскладки?)
<baronos> onboard
<Lex_S> в 3.6 вроде не было
<baronos> Lex_S: угу, в gnome-tweak-tool
<Lex_S> какой кошмар
<baronos> Lex_S: не скажи.
<Bignewbie> spectrum: благодарю. уже сохранил.
<andrex> Lex_S, угу, извращаются как хотят
<Lex_S> а чего они стандартный systemsettings не пилят?
<Lex_S> зачем для настройки окружения ставить сторонние пакеты
<Lex_S> это уже какой-то windows-way
<baronos> они типа dconf переносят в tweak tool :D
<baronos> он дефолтом идет теперь
<Lex_S> вот этим кеды и нравятся)
<Lex_S> всё в панели есть и даже больше чем надо
<baronos> угу, что заблудится можно :D
<Lex_S> :)
<baronos> ь*
<Lex_S> лучше так чем в одном пункте целых три опции)))
<Lex_S> хотя вроде писали на опеннете что панельку допилили немного
<baronos> у всех свое представление какой должна быть ДЕ, вот и настраивает каждый. мне лично нравится то что пилит гном имне не надо его до изниможения настраивать и все такое)
<Lex_S> ))
<ShreddingerCat> Lex_S: это самий настояший юникс вей - куча мелких пакетов
<ShreddingerCat> кстате на лор опрос по поводу юникс вей - 6% идиотов проголосовали за убунту :)
<baronos> почему идиотов?
<ShreddingerCat> Потому что юних веи это что то чего космонавт хочет уити как мойно дальше
<SergeyIT> а зачем народ то обижать? (
<baronos> а меня забавляет, те кто не юзает убунту, сидят на генту и прочих осях, орут что она не по-пути и все такое. она хоть двигается, экспериментирует.
<Bignewbie> baronos: +++
<Lex_S> а зачем орать-то?) главное что есть из чего выбрать
<ShreddingerCat> SergeyIT: прошу прошения - вы тоже голосовали?
<SergeyIT> а меня забавляют идиоты, которые осуждают предпочтения других
<Bignewbie> baronos: чего только  стоит форум и irc. для начинающего самое то!
<SergeyIT> ShreddingerCat, нет
<ShreddingerCat> хорошо что экспериментирует - просто это не юникс. (И более того не факт что путь юникс правильный)
<baronos> дык надо было человеку и не вылазить из пещер тогда. у каждого свой путь.
<andrex> а мне паралельно, кто что хочет тот и юзает если что то и говорят в адрес других ост, то либо не осиливши либо не пробовавши, или не подуше) ща ремня выпишу за оскорбления и прочее,
<andrex> и себе тоже
<SergeyIT> andrex, правильно, у нас плюрализм...
<andrex> угу
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> зачем в семку? гопник?)
<tagezi> всем привте
<tagezi> привет*
<[Raiden]> tagezi: привет
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/7/c/6/3/a/38152b9991d47fdd848f803bf3a.gif
<IchEsseDichAuf> ищу простой (и быстрый) способ перенести содержимое директории А в текущию директорию с сохранением всех прав, перенесением симлинков и блочных устройств.
<IchEsseDichAuf> только что сделал бекап системы с внешнего диска через rsync, теперь у меня на бутпартиции вся система в директории root/
<IchEsseDichAuf> всё спасибо, уже запарол
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7wAizvycvas/UWyMDeEa31I/AAAAAAAAbHI/4px6YAOcLSM/s292/evolution+-+devolution.gif =)
<[Raiden]> я как раз сегодня писал, правда на другом канале... Что потеплело народ оделся полегче и стало видно какие все жирные и с животами
<tagezi> лана, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> бб
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а я сегодня посмотрел на одного коллегу - в курилке, а в чем душа держится не понять (
<[Raiden]> очень тощий?
<SergeyIT> ага
<[Raiden]> У меня есть знакомы котоырй много курит и выпить не отказывается. И я помню его лет 5-7 назад ещё приличным, а сча просто кожа и кости.
<[Raiden]> Наверное такие пагубыне привычки по разному влияют на всех. )
<[Raiden]> кто-то от неправильного образа жизни становится колобком, а кто-то скелетом
<SergeyIT> а кто то остается при своем при любых условиях
<[Raiden]> бывает.
<[Raiden]> у меня получается что я толстею сча. Сразу масса пошла ка бросил курить. был недостаток кг 8-10 , а сча перебор в десятку.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> я не бросал и всю жизнь вес в норме
<SergeyIT> кстати, масса от бросания не меняется - это что то другое
<[Raiden]> в связи с этим у меня есть тройка джинсов и несколько рубашек которые не годятся ) 1 джинсы ваще нулевые )
<[Raiden]> Ну, от самог онекурения нет. Но первое время я ел чаще, как 1 из замен. Кнофетки опять же, сладкое.
<[Raiden]> вот это наверное повлияло )
<SergeyIT> а я в лес за грибами езжу в костюме 25 летней давности, ГДРовский еще, сносу нет
<[Raiden]> есть правда и другие факторы, я стал гантельками баловаться, турником. рука выросла на 3 см.... Это тоже как бы даёт массу.
<[Raiden]> не только живот )
<SergeyIT> я по молодости сидячие виды спорта предпочитал
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> а сейчас для ленивых
<[Raiden]> Белых не насобирал в том году? Я тоже иногда хожу за грибами, но редко и так вышл очто в том году ездил раза 4. И в общем белых набрал столько, сколько никогда в жизни не собирал )
<[Raiden]> в общем особенный год был в этом плане
<SergeyIT> с белыми как то последнее время не везет (. А так разных грибочков достаточно собираем
<SergeyIT> кстати - у нас с женой обин из самых любимых грибов - соленые горькушки
<[Raiden]> ну ясно. Значит конкретно в том месте попёрло
<SergeyIT> от места сильно зависит... у нас в округе плохо с урожаем в том году было
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0418/h_1366232674_6112605_252705c581.jpeg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> такая ещё фотка есть. Перезрел ... Шляпа с тарелку http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0418/h_1366232787_3576348_6d5a113109.jpeg
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже где то есть фотки, но это искать надо (
<SergeyIT> а так пользуюсь сайтом http://spbnature.ru/, но раньше там веселее было (но это как и со всеми форумами)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем я собирал между москвой и владимиром , точнее не скажу )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а это спорт для ленивых (палец только кадр портит)
<SergeyIT> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0418/h_1366233412_4760768_d41d8cd98f.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну лыжи ваще хороший спорт, по крайней мере не горные )
<SergeyIT> горные - это отдых )
<[Raiden]> вверх на лыжах забирайся свим ходом и будет ок ))
<[Raiden]> своим*
<SergeyIT> выдел я таких лосей на специальных лыжах - 500 метров вверх, а потом спуск... не понимаю
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> лучше на беговых тогда уж
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-18
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<CuHTe3> Ребят как дуалбут сделать? У мну весь диск линукс занимает... Проблемма в World of Tanks после обновления нельзя прицеливатся... Ждать патч долго...
<CuHTe3> Есть проги типа как pattion magic в винде
<Onkeltem> CuHTe3: что ты мнёшь?
<Onkeltem> CuHTe3: gparted
<Onkeltem> CuHTe3: но лучше воткни доп винт
<andrex> не лучше второй комп купи
<Onkeltem> да кстати, тогда сможешь тут сидеть и в WoT одновременно
<CuHTe3> Я уже нашел gparted..
<Onkeltem> теперь сможешь поставить маленькую виндятинку
<CuHTe3> Вопрос: я при установке отметил галочкой шифровать данные, теперь есть раздел sda5 crypt-luks из за него не меняется размер по ходу... как быть? =)
<SergeyIT> штирлицы всё шифруют... танки ведь )
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> anyone here
<rusman> nobody here
<baronos> !ru > skraito
<ubuntuhelp> skraito, please see my private message
<rusman> !ru > rusman
<ubuntuhelp> rusman, please see my private message
<skraito> what
<skraito> i am here
<skraito> to recruit someone to 0x71 from russia
<skraito> anyone interested to join our whitehat team
<skraito> call 0x71
<andrex> что это за пропаганда тут)
<baronos> в баню их :)
<andrex> угу, наверно там у них сайт какойто подзрительный этой группировки)
<iFalkorr> вот так зайдешь на ютюб бывало. и потеряешь веру в человечество
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не читайте советские газеты по утрам
<skraito> hi anyone can speak english
<skraito> from russia
<iFalkorr> @kick skraito no. we cant
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: поютюбь condom challenge. и захочешь читать советские газеты
<Hanno4ka> я так и не поняла, чего он хотел то…
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спросила бы у первоисточника.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь то чего предположение делать
<iFalkorr>  суд Москвы наложил арест на автомобили Mercedes ML, Mercedes G и BMW 740, принадлежащие иеромонаху Илие
<iFalkorr> все божьей помощью было дано
<iFalkorr> и уж точно не через коробки с надписью "пожертвуйте на храм"
<Hanno4ka> понятия «вера», «религия» и «церковь (не здание)» имеют мало общего
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ну это ты так можешь говорить:)а у нас могут ввести 5 лет тюрьмы за такие слова
<iFalkorr> первое чтение уже прошло
<Hanno4ka> меня не калышут дурцкие законы в вашей стране :-P
<iFalkorr> ага. у тя в стране есть не лучше законы
<iFalkorr> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=446965&st=60#entry21321110
<iFalkorr> этот человек заслуживает особое место в аду
<rusman> че те не нра комик санс?
<baronos> это видать разновидность японо-русского "че те не нра комик санс?"
<andrex> ))
<andrex> baronos, чего интересного поглядеть можно? :)
<baronos> andrex: не знаю, инета нет, я и не пытаюсь ничего искать :(
<andrex> пичаль тоска(
<baronos> зато компиляция ядра для планшетки в разгаре :D
<baronos> хотя тоже, пичать тоска
<andrex> пошли этого ин-святоши сайт ломать, типо бог дал бог взял)
<andrex> правда нечего там ломать то почти
<adminn> не могу примонтировать никакие устройства, пишет, что адрес не является папкой. Как я понял, у меня прав нет, что делать?
<[Raiden]> папка существует?
<[Raiden]> и как ты монтируешь
<adminn> Захожу в Nemo, нажимаю на иконку устройства
<[Raiden]> а..
<adminn> папка существует
<[Raiden]> если это постоянные носители рекомендую прописать в фстаб
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> Или может ещё кто отзовётся
<[Raiden]> а немо это наутилус в юнити?
<[Raiden]> а.. наверное в цинамоне
<andrex> а я вобще чет о немо этом впервый раз услышал
<baronos> нарожают всяких форков, а потом разгребай
<baronos> вот есть долфин, вот и ставили бы его везде, чудо фм.
<andrex> короче нужно помогать по тому по что на лифке, все остальное вбаню) и пофиг что в репах лежит)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Ну ты блин тонкий троль , баронос.
<baronos> :D
<andrex> да ну вас, пошел глядеть что за немо там ещё...
<baronos> andrex: форк на наутилус 3,4
<andrex> ну воть ща буду ставить и смотреть) тока виртуалку завебу обратно)
<andrex> д*
<baronos> помрет циамон скоро или уйдет полностью на кде
<andrex> вот ставили везде бы mc и усе, а то придумывают всяку ерунду, а она умерает потом
<baronos> сделали бы генерик кернель на дройд, счастья бы столько было. вот дройд х86 уже генерик :)
<andrex> хм, везде кнопочки пимпочки, на хомяк нажал и вылезло чудище синее двухпанельное...
<baronos> andrex: в башкирии гайца на капоте девятки прокатили несколько кварталов :D
<andrex> а это я видел
<andrex> бывает
<Bignewbie> hi
<Bignewbie> Ïðèâåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> Bignewbie! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hanno4ka> какой ещё mc? я вот через cd и ls работаю )))
<baronos> фи
<Kyshtynbai> А как у нас в 12.04 кошерно днс менять? А то resolv.conf там линк не пойми на что.
<[Raiden]> в свойствах соединения , в нм
<[Raiden]> почти как в винде
<Kyshtynbai> А черз консолечку :) ?
<[Raiden]> возможно тут /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<[Raiden]> ваще есть пара программ для управления нм с консоли. Н опридётся погуглить
<[Raiden]> есть и другие варианты. Сносишь симлинк, вбиваешь днс и с помощью чаттр делаешь файл рид онли
<[Raiden]> но это не очень красиво
<[Raiden]> Я тут велосипедный сезон открыл, только приехал
<Kyshtynbai> Да нет, снести симлинк я тоже думал, но это костыль. Но мерси в любом случае.
<Kyshtynbai> Да погода в Москве уже позволяет) всю неделю тепло.
<[Raiden]> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  - кстати тоже интересный файлик, в 12.10 там есть строчка
<[Raiden]> dns=dnsmasq
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: Ку!
<[Raiden]> что нового на плюке? (с)
 * baronos скрестив пальцы на руках и ногах ставит убунту таблет на планшет :D
<tagezi> оо.. раскажешь потом? )
<Kyshtynbai> Какой планшет модель?
<baronos> то что с сайта бубны на мой китай не хочет, ну и фиг с ним, я нашел для китайца 12,10 :D
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> разве убунту патчит ядра?
<baronos> что то я припомнить такого не могу
<[Raiden]> коенчно да
<[Raiden]> все дистры патчат
<aleksei`> драсте
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/tlp-utilita-dlya-nastrojki-energosberezheniya-na-noutbukax.html
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]: чего молчишь?
<[Raiden]> всё сказано
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: не покупал дешевые напольные китайские вентиляторы? )
<SergeyIT> нет, от карлсонов только проблемы
<[Raiden]> простуда чтоли?
<SergeyIT> воспаление легких в момент получить можно
<SergeyIT> жена так получила от стоящего за спиной компа
<SergeyIT> у меня на работе кондишн, я поток в потолок направил, чтобы лучше рассеивался и на человеков не дул
<sharikoff> q
<[Raiden]> я работал в 1 офисе с адским кондишеном. Это реально опасно.
<[Raiden]> но домашний вентилятор думаю нормально )
<sharikoff> Чет народу как то маловато
<SergeyIT> у французов больше, а вопросов почти нет
<sharikoff> Я всмысле хотел на первомай тусовку с пивом замутить
<sharikoff> Составом канальчика
<SergeyIT> это надо на природе, без компов...
<sharikoff> Понятно дело..
<sharikoff> Можно в кабачке тихом каком нть
<SergeyIT> и народу чтобы поменьше
<sharikoff> Человек 10 я думаю норм
<sharikoff> Если наберется
<SergeyIT> мы с женой обычно вдвоем )
<sharikoff> Имхо неважно
<sharikoff> Главное что человек хороший
<[Raiden]> ))
<sharikoff> За 10 дней можно придумать варианты поменяться сменами занять на пиво и договориться о месте
<SergeyIT> рано занимать, за такое время можно все потратить )
<sharikoff> Ну подумать у кого занять а потом раз и занять
<sharikoff> Внезапно
<sharikoff> Что то как то мутно
<iFalkorr> adska: аве
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-19
<Hanno4ka> скажите, а можно ли в юнити задавать правила — на каком рабочем столе какой программе запускаться?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> чёчёктотут
<aleksei`> ))
<Hanno4ka> у меня уже кофе остыл. пора вторую кружу делать
<aleksei`> во, а насчёт кофе - это идея
<Hanno4ka> а у меня к кофе нету шоколадных конфеток (
<SergeyIT> так ликерчику
<Hanno4ka> а ликёрчики дома
<Hanno4ka> так, уже тут попросыпалиь, можно повторить вопрос
<Hanno4ka> скажите, а можно ли в юнити задавать правила — на каком рабочем столе какой программе запускаться?
<Hanno4ka> всё-таки все ещё спят…
<Kyshtynbai> Угу :) .
<Scrimmer> привет ребятки
<Scrimmer> хм, а де 13.04 ? о_0
<alexobukhov> обещают на следующей неделе
<andrex> как всегда опаздывает
<Scrimmer> andrex: превед тибе, чилавек
<andrex> Scrimmer, сам ты чИлАвек
<Scrimmer> пачиму ти такая бука
<iFalkorr> andrex: а в чем опаздывают то?
<iFalkorr> andrex: вродеж еще не 26 число
<Scrimmer> я вообще думал, что 13 числа релиз :D
<iFalkorr> с чегоб?
<andrex> вроде ж 18 должно было, хотя может я ошибаюсь, ща погляжу
<iFalkorr> 26 число
<iFalkorr> я легко запомнил. потому как 25 у меня день рождения
<Scrimmer> хитрый скай
<alexobukhov> они обычно никогда не опаздывают
<iFalkorr> alexobukhov: окромя 6.06
<iFalkorr> там на два месяца сдвинули релиз
<iFalkorr> чтоб лтснуть
<alexobukhov> давно это было
<Hanno4ka> проснулись
<Hanno4ka> скажите, а можно ли в юнити задавать правила — на каком рабочем столе какой программе запускаться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебекедыобутьнадо. как сказал бы Райден
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а погулить?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну что ты понимаешь? гугл же меня не отправит погуглить… открою тебе секрет — общаться с людьми гораздо интереснее, чем с гуглом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: открою тебе секрет, за логотипом гугол слева сидит Брин. он и набирает тебе результаты выдачи с непостяжимой скоростью печати
<Hanno4ka> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26218695/%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%B5%20%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%201_063.png ну не красота ли?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты у нас сулл ксакеп :)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: кто?
<iFalkorr> сулл ксакеп
<iFalkorr> у тебя так на коньках написано
<iFalkorr> ксакеп линукс
<Hanno4ka> ааа, ну да… кстати, есть тут  у  нас один на работе, у него на ноуте именно дракончик стоит)))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, попробуй https://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<Hanno4ka> спс
<adminn> раньше флешки монтировались сами, и можно было без sudo получить доступ. а теперь прав нет. что такое?
<Hanno4ka> сразу видно, что на канале пятница :)
<andrex> пьятницо
<alexobukhov> и как это видно?
<SergeyIT> а у меня выходной )
<andrex> SergeyIT, какой выходной? Работать негро, солнце ещё высоко :D
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<andrex> baronos, а я нашел чего поглядеть :P
<baronos> andrex я готов выслушать твою находку :)
<andrex> "Вызов"
<talkerbox> andrex: все, пятница добивает интерпритацией "погладить = поглядеть" 0_о
<alexobukhov> скоро конец рабочего дня....
<talkerbox> ой, интерпретация, извинения мои...
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
 * SergeyIT кабелизм закончил
<[Raiden]> Запись трека с показом расстояния на мобиле, вполне заменяет велокомп. Интересно знать сколько проехал...Я воспользовался прогарммой rmaps для андройда. И Sas Planeta что бы сделать оффлайн карты из гугла и яндекса.
<[Raiden]> кэши онлайн карт тоде умеет созранять
<[Raiden]> х*
<pixelshuck> Приветы
<pixelshuck> Ребят, какие нынче есть программы для email-ов? Thunderbird не умеет умные фильтры(по регекспу например)
<[Raiden]> даже с расширениями?
<pixelshuck> не пробовал, он и без расширений то неповоротлив, боюсь ставить
<pixelshuck> а claws mail умеет такое?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю.
<baronos> google-chrome --app="gmail.com" че то типа такого :)
<pixelshuck> c chromium не работает
<baronos> что значит юось ставить? он те че пол руки оторвет чтоли?
<baronos> боюсь*
<baronos> поставил\посмотрел\удалил
<pixelshuck> да, а еще изнасилует собаку
<pixelshuck> Ах да, там бага есть
<pixelshuck> У меня ссылки не открываются в тхандерптице
<pixelshuck> огнелиса у меня нет
<baronos> в настройках выбрать дугой браузер для ссылок, не?
<pixelshuck> не нашел!
<pixelshuck> Глобально выставлен хром
<[Raiden]> интересно, а майонез в холодильнике у тебя махеев?
<baronos> О_о
<[Raiden]> Ну в плане , хром конечно разрикламирован синтетикой. Но удобен ли он реально? :)
<pixelshuck> Вполне
<[Raiden]> Не жертвы ли рекламы.
<[Raiden]> вы
<pixelshuck> Лиса неповоротлива
<pixelshuck> И срашная жуть
<[Raiden]> у меня вполне выживает до 100 вкладок.
<pixelshuck> luakit неплох, но чуть не хватает юзабилити
<pixelshuck> У меня на 2 лагае
<pixelshuck> т
<pixelshuck> независимо от оси
 * tagezi задумался, а было ли у него когда-нибудь больше 20 вкладок? )
<tagezi> [Raiden], зачем ты открывал 100? )
<[Raiden]> Ну просто иногда бывает активно что-то ищу и не закрываю весь день.
<pixelshuck> У меня сейчас в хроме около 40
<[Raiden]> начинаю закрывать когда лагает
<pixelshuck> с кучей reddit-а(и флеша)
<tagezi> а у меня больше 20 не бывает.. нелюблю помойку делать ))
<pixelshuck> 1297 мб из 4гб свободно
<pixelshuck> с кучей софта и 40 вкладками
<tagezi> дада, он всё в свап вываливает ))
<pixelshuck> У меня его нет %)
<[Raiden]> надо изобрести какой-нить лагометр. Закрывающий при лагах самые старые вкладки, кроме закреплённых
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> если у тебя нет свата, то у тебя не может быть занято 1300 мб при 40 открытых вкладках
<tagezi> [Raiden], нужно просто закрывать вкладки на которые ты не смотришь больше полу часа )
<tagezi> хотя сейчас проверю ))
<pixelshuck> http://pastie.org/7664080 ЧЯДНТ?
<pixelshuck> более того, ядро без PAE
<pixelshuck> т.е 3 гига
<tagezi> 20 вкладок с флешем логает намертво, блин )
<tagezi> и у меня хром выжерает около 2 гигов
<tagezi> блин, еле скрин сделал ))
<[Raiden]> у меня флэшблок, я включаю то что хочу увидеть
<pixelshuck> adblock plus рулит
<pixelshuck> У меня rutracker лагать без него начинет жутко
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0419/h_1366389538_3640944_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> вот.. можешь подсчитать 20 вкладок со вфлешем )) тормозит жутко )
<pixelshuck> лол, у меня 5 с флешем
<pixelshuck> и не кеды
<tagezi> ну началось.. кеды не кеды.. хром то тут причем? )
<pixelshuck> как?
<pixelshuck> А то что у тебя и qt и gtk одновременно, или композитинг kwin-овский, не причем?
<tagezi> у меня тоже самое и на юнити и на ласточке
<[Raiden]> да забейте. Если бы у меня был комп который лагает от 5 вкладок, я бы тоже не использовал кде.
<tagezi> на ласточке даже хуже.. там что-то с флешем лагает )
<pixelshuck> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz
<pixelshuck> 4GB RAM
<pixelshuck> Этого не хватает для кед.
<[Raiden]> какая печаль )
<tagezi> pixelshuck, ну, чисто посекрету, кеды и на более слабых машинках запускаются на ура )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0419/h_1366390832_6688932_804bcc5c83.png , http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0419/h_1366390842_5615507_4e84783180.png
<[Raiden]> давно картинок не постил.
<[Raiden]> это с индексацией , со всей фигней.
<pixelshuck> tagezi, 3 дня назад собирал на генте - неа
<tagezi> гобелен вроде как-то говорил, что у него при старте кеды 250 мб едят )
<[Raiden]> это 32 бит версия.
<[Raiden]> там при старте получается 250-300
<[Raiden]> у меня в общем такой же результат.
<[Raiden]> можно дотюнить до 190
<[Raiden]> после старта т.е.
<pixelshuck> [Raiden], Я на таком был: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9009037.png
<pixelshuck> сейчас Mate
<pixelshuck> но не знаю как долго
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0419/h_1366391141_5011057_9ea043cf22.png - специально для споров храню ) Сам пользуюсь 64 бит версией, она кушает прилично.
<pixelshuck> Я вот не знаю
<pixelshuck> Может у меня это требования завышеные после ratpoison/wmfs2, но мне почему то кеды очень тормозными кажутся
<pixelshuck> даже если поставить xrender/raster/no effects
<dr_mx> всем привет. Как заставить gnome mplayer не гасить экран по прошествию времени во время просмотра?
<andrex> так http://itmages.ru/image/view/991758/d41d8cd9
<dr_mx> у меня такого нет :( это где?
<[Raiden]> dr_mx: Я видел где-то апплет на панель для этого для юнити.
<[Raiden]> но вспомнить не смогу, не пользуюсь
<dr_mx> спасибо, поищу
<andrex> там оно както называется типа управлять хранителем экрана или чето типа того
<andrex> по идее гасить не должно
<dr_mx> http://ubuntulogy.org/ubuntu-2/application/office/1002#more-1002  оно?
<[Raiden]> да, вроде оно
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644401
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет ;)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сам привет )
<Scrimmer> вот как с тобой общаться ?
<tagezi> можешь какждый раз когда меня видишь делать мне 108 простираний )
<pixelshuck> Классика
<pixelshuck> (18:59:08) helloimdavid: ragereport: http://yadi.sk/d/-ictMpP-4BTb8
<pixelshuck> блин
<pixelshuck> http://humour.sysadminday.com.ru/bofh/bofh22.html
<pixelshuck> вот, не та паста
<avas> Всем добрый .........,!
<avas> подскажите - у кого нибудь был опыт выхода в интернет с ноута (ubuntu 12:04) через телефон HTC используемый как модем
<SergeyIT> через хуавей без проблем
<avas> ну увы хуавея нету
<avas> есть телефон и омп
<avas> комп простите
<avas> А они как то друг друга не видят
<avas> :-(
<sharikoff> на ноуте вайвай есть?
<sharikoff> на хтц делаешь точку доступа и цепляешься к ней ноутом
<avas> есть
<avas> но ХТЦ на вин мобайл
<avas> как там точку сделать пока не смотрел
<avas> пытаюсь юсб кабелем
<SergeyIT> avas, надо включить инет на телефоне, перевести его в режим модема, а потом подключить к усб
<andrex> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-20
<azaza> sup guys. Ive installed Win7 (= (), and my GRUB died heroically. So. The question is "How do I shot web^W^W recover my grub without redownloading the whole debian .iso ?"
<azaza> ну, мнуэ, как то так, да
<azaza> Привет?
 * azaza испуганно оглядывает комнату, полную молчащих людей
<azaza> wtf?
<denseacat> "Активное"  комьюнити.
<denseacat> Hello?
<denseacat> Anybody here/
<denseacat> ?
<andrex> !ru > denseacat
<ubuntuhelp> denseacat, please see my private message
<denseacat> Great
<denseacat> How do i enable russian?
<denseacat> in xubuntu
<denseacat> andrex
<andrex> setxkbmap -layout 'us,ru' -option 'grp:caps_toggle'
<denseacat> окей
<denseacat> теперь вопрос
<denseacat> Я поставил на комп вин7. Она снесла груб. Как починить все быстро? в данный момент загружен с LiveUSB с Xubuntu
<andrex> !grub-repair
<denseacat> короче, скачать мокрые писечки быстро прямой ссылкой и без смс
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub-repair'
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<denseacat> Спасибо
<rusman> какой есть аналог Qutim для убунту?
<rusman> icq клиента
<rusman> в духе квипа
<baronos> аналог кутим с аськой в духе квипа? О_о
<rusman> ну кутим же для кде вроде я прочитал
<rusman> для гтк
<rusman> как в убунту утроена память?
<rusman> у меня спустя пару часов после загрузги занята почти вся оперативка
<rusman> свободно остается 100 мб
<rusman> свап почти не используется
<rusman> около 5 мб всегда
<rusman> программы что кешируются все в оперативку
<rusman> как в андоиде
<rusman> чтоб быстрей запусткаться
<rusman> или чего у меня alsa mixer занимает 245 мегабайт памяти
<baronos> !enter > rusman
<ubuntuhelp> rusman, please see my private message
<andrex> может утечки гдето, обновляться не пробывал?
<rusman> не пробовал
<rusman> да все как-то работает
<rusman> только оперативка всегда забита
<rusman> как в андроиде
<rusman> вот в опере например открыл 10 вкладок со страницами - отъела 700 мб
<rusman> закрыл все вкладки так и осталось 700
<rusman> VZS памяти
<rusman> есть еще RSS память
<rusman> чем они отличаются?
<rusman> ну в сумме все равно вся память занята всегда
<andrex> @voice rusman
<andrex> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<andrex> почитай маны по мониторке в которой смотриш и узнаеш что эт такое
<rusman> andrex а ты когда программу запускаешь и потом закрыввешь, память освобождается до исходного размера?
<andrex> ну типа да. на каждый процесс выделяется какбе резервный кусок памяти, на всякие пожарные, но он не занят пока ненужно
<rusman> а что происходит когда я ввожу apt-get install app
<rusman> как можн оузнать сколько оно скачает и какой это все будет иметь размер после установки со всеми зависимостями?
<rusman> и куда оно складывает загруженные архивы с бинарниками
<baronos> rusman сюда кажись /var/cache/apt/archives
<rusman> baronos да. я уже почисти там все от них
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<jlewka> всем привет
<andrex> ну привед
<teddyp1cker> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> teddyp1cker, Failed!
<jlewka> чего так тихо сегодня?
<rusman> похмелье
<andrex> ну ну
<andrex> похмелье в воскресенье будет)
<rusman> да и ваще весно
<rusman> жара на улице\
<oles_> у нас дождь
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ну привет :D
<[Raiden]> Пиши лучше: Я тут
<[Raiden]> Это не заставляет писать привет ))
<[Raiden]> Ролик слабонервным не смотреть. http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644451
<tagezi> [Raiden], договорились )) буду тебе писать "Я тут" )
<[Raiden]> лол
<tagezi> а кто-нибудь сталкивался с образами с расширением *.isz?
<tagezi> чем эту штуку открывать в линуксе?
<[Raiden]> команда file что пишет?
<tagezi> ох..сейчас посмотрим, что она там сочиняет )
<[Raiden]> может распаковать получится...
<tagezi> не
<[Raiden]> а прям исз не знаю чем.
<tagezi> это я вчера пробовал.. арк его вообще непонимает, никак
<tagezi> в гугле плавет скрипт, который типа его к исо конвертит, а потом его уже по человечески можно раскрывать
<[Raiden]> или ищи ultraiso  и вайн
<tagezi> ISO Zipped file, header size 64, version 1, serial 134237476
<tagezi> dj xj gbitn
<tagezi> вот что пишет
<[Raiden]> ну тогда может unzip? )
<[Raiden]> Хотя наверное на заголовок файла ругнется если там именно ISO Zipped file
<[Raiden]> ну в общем ультраизо это умеет
<tagezi> панятно )
<tagezi> [Raiden], http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-open-extract-isz-file-884631/
<tagezi> на будущее, если понадобиться )
<tagezi> и никаких вайнов )
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> кто-нить знает способ заставить показывать видео G2M без использования инвалидных колясок?
<[Raiden]> а производитель кто?
<tagezi> http://www.gotomeeting.com/fec/
<[Raiden]> а.. я поудмал про видеокарту вопрос.
<[Raiden]> хз
<tagezi> не.. видеокодек
<tagezi> там просто видео все предлагают смотреть черед мплеер запущенный через вайн.. это даже не кастыль
<tagezi> ещё бы предложили убунту рекурсивно запускать в вирт машине
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/company/mugenpower/blog/168483/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-21
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<bane> чечектотут?ъ
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<rusman> @voice rusman
<andrex> @voice rusman
<andrex> rusman, ещё раз и в глаз
<rusman> как изменить шрифт для kde-программ?
<rusman> для gtk-пограмм меняется в настройках, а некоторые программы (qutim) используют свои настройки
<rusman> как их изменить?
<MarkDude> Hello.
 * MarkDude is in Northern California
<MarkDude> Has some experience with Ubuntu and making local teams
<MarkDude> Was wondering about Ubuntu Moscow, and wondering who I can talk to for purposes of helping
 * MarkDude had big debate with Ubuntu folks over Pacific NorthWest Team (PNW) 
<MarkDude> 2+ years ago. There are quite a few Ubuntu leads that would like to make cities/regions an option
<MarkDude> Full disclosure; I am now a Fedora Regional Ambassador Mentor for the Fedora Project.
<MarkDude> Here is a video of me speaking. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ZJZbrAD6o
<MarkDude> I gave that talk shortly after I left Ubuntu for Fedora. My point in sharing it is that I love Linux and FOSS in general
<MarkDude> And that my goal here is to help
<MarkDude> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/User:Markdude
<tagezi> всем привет )
<MarkDude> Feel free to email or private message me
 * MarkDude will idle, and email a few folks if no response :)
<Kyshtynbai> MarkDude: I would suggest you visit the channel it the same time, but not in weekend. There'd be more ppl here.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, пытаешься расказать ему, что у нас канал убунты а не федоры? ))
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: Нихт, пусть в понедрельник зайдет, народу больше будет :) .
<MarkDude> Ty Kyshtynbai. I have a few ideas on how to sort this out easily and with little pain :)
<MarkDude> tagezi: I help anywhere I can in Linux
 * MarkDude is a Mentor for Fedora, and more than a few of my folks I mentor are both FEdora and Ubuntu
 * MarkDude left over the rigid local standards, since then things have gotten better
<MarkDude> Also, ask Jono Bacon, he knows me :)
<MarkDude> (shutting up my mouth)
 * tagezi будет писать жалобу на провайдера >:(
<andrex> это не провайдер походу, не один ты отвалился
<tagezi> а.. а я думал это опять он хулиганит
<tagezi> andrex, но тебе я поверю.. так и напишу им, благодарите andrex'a ))
<artus> чезакипиш?
<andrex> а фз, ему на сайт топать надо наверно)
<artus> зобанить вражеского агитатора
<artus> ходють тут всякие
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-14
<Leagnus> всем хорош VIM, да вот только клавиши не может назначать с CTRL:
<Leagnus> Ctrl+1, Ctrl + Pad*
<Leagnus> Scite поэтому в некоторых аспектах быстрее и лучше VIM
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.drop-dropbox.com/
<Leagnus> ого, молодцы ребята
<Leagnus> я этим дропбоксом и не пользовался никогда, даже учитывая, что я пользуюсь зашифрованными контейнерами, а не простыми файлами
<pbunny> братишки, а как рестартнуть хуиту для хоткеев?
<pbunny> они чё-то отвалились
<pbunny> что надо рестартить?
<pbunny> в настройках всё настроено, но по факту не работают
<pbunny> раньше работали
<pbunny> ну будьте людьми, ребята
<pbunny> чего вы сразу, начинаете
<s0r0ka> я хз
<pauz> Добрый день, иногда в инете встречаю такую фразу "обновлять ubuntu на новую версию не правильно, лучше ставить чистую новую"
<pauz> эти разговоры имеют почву под собой?
<pauz> я с 10.10 до 12.04.03 только обновленияи и ставил
<only_you> со своего опіта могу лишь сказать, что лучше чистую ставить
<Diadlo> всем привет
<Diadlo> Народ, нужна помощь. Может кто сталкивался, можно ли хоть в какой-то IDE или при помощи хоть какого-то компилятора включить ресурсы в проект?
<Leagnus> хороший вопрос вот только о каком языке идёт речь
<Leagnus> о С++?
<snql> В Intellij IDEA, QtCreator можно включать ресурсы в проект
<ItManMsk2> Добрый день, подскажите fdisk в установочном shell отсутсвует? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ItManMsk2> BusyBox v1.18.5
<ItManMsk2> Необходимо в md0 создать 2 раздела  - один для boot, второй lvm
<Diadlo> <Leagnus> прошу прощения, не заметил ваш ответ
<Diadlo> да, о с++
<Diadlo> <snql> в Qt пробовал, там немного не то, как я понял. Доступ могу тполучить только функции, предоставляемые биб-кой Qt
<Leagnus> в Eclipse мне не понравилось, что нет фолдинга для простых циклов
<Diadlo> кому вдруг интерестно, разобрался с ресурсами
<Diadlo> в Qt, например, кидаем в проект ресурсы, потом, во время выполнения, копируем файлы во временную папку, оттуда юзаем
<umren> Diadlo: а что это
<Diadlo> <umren> это решение моей проблемы)) Надо было сокрыть ресурсы в приложении
<umren> Diadlo: зачем?
<Diadlo> ну, для того, чтобы рядом с исполняемым файлом не валялась стопка картинок и треков))
<umren> ясно
<Sergey_IT> Diadlo, а спрятать ресурсы в бинарнике?
<Diadlo> <Sergey_IT> не понял впорос. Всмысле "как"?
<Diadlo> <Sergey_IT> если да, то вот статья http://doc.crossplatform.ru/qtcreator/1.2.1/creator-writing-program.html
<Sergey_IT> ресурсы можно хранить в   бинарнике
<Diadlo> да
<Sergey_IT> извини, не понял (.
<artus> тыдыщ
<Sergey_IT> и тебе того же
<piyavking> проба
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никто отсчет не ведет?
<Diadlo> народ, кто-нибудь знает, можно ли включать ресурсы в программу на c++, кроме использования Qt?
<SergeyIT> ку, диски почистили для новой лтс?
<SergeyIT> молчат... значит чистят (
<Nismund> почистили)
<Nismund> ссд ждет не дождется новой оси
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: тут? комп не собрал ещё?
<SergeyIT> нет, думаю
<[Raiden]> Это хочу показать ) http://www.3dnews.ru/818640
<SergeyIT> пидгин упал (первый раз в этом году)
<[Raiden]> лол , как вовремя
<[Raiden]> [13:52:06] [[Raiden]]Это хочу показать ) http://www.3dnews.ru/818640
<SergeyIT> Nismund: гляди, заржавеет
<SergeyIT> мне i7 нужен, но дороговато :(
<Nismund> до послезавтра как-нить дотянет)
<SergeyIT> у меня 14.04 на ssd с декабря )
<Nismund> я с декабря только 13.10 осваивать начал) так сказать первый опыт с линуксом)
<[Raiden]> Страшно подумать, что есть люди с первым опытом общения и сразу с юнити
<[Raiden]> вот почему важно то, что по умолчанию...
<SergeyIT> да какая разница
<[Raiden]> разница всётаки есть, особенн оесли учесть что юнити нигде не существует кроме убунты.
<Nismund> поскольку я новый пользователь - мне как-то было фиолетово на холивары гном/юнити/ да и сейчас в принципе фиолетово) привык
<JohnDoe_71Rus> страшно подумать что есть люди с первым опытом с телефонами на андроид. а как же диск, как же кнопачки
<Nismund> у меня был дисковый телефон) каких-то лет 13 назад)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nismund> как-то не сожалею, о том, что их больше нет)
<[Raiden]> У меня к андройду нет претензий. Народные телефоны , умные. На любой вкус и кошелёк. Это мейнстрим удачный.
<Nismund> хотяя.... надо идейку подкинуть разрабам джоллы) пусть дополнение к трубке выпустят с диском))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а были и такие http://data19.gallery.ru/albums/gallery/209866-a223e-55052257-src-udfbdb.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опоздал с идеей http://img.nnov.org/data/myupload/0/36/36707/retro-mobile-4.jpg http://www.novate.ru/files/u4755/samsung-jot-1.jpg
<Nismund> эхъ)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0415/h_1397557077_1293961_cf2240834a.jpeg - валлпапер сфоткан на этот же девайс )
<[Raiden]> jolla имеет смысл тлько если хочется устройство не такое как у всех, имхо.
<[Raiden]> больше ничего интересног ооно не может предложить по сравнению с андройд.
<[Raiden]> Это нужна какая-то конкретная эволюция в таких устройствах и ос под них. А так , одно и то же почти
<[Raiden]> имхо конечно
<Nismund> да нет, все верно
<[Raiden]> то что делает джолла , могла бы сделать нокия и занять большую часть рынка. А если успела бы раньше гугла, то может доминировала бы.
<[Raiden]> но этого не произошло
<Nismund> андроид развит довольно хорошо и "искаропки" может многое предложить. недавно столкнулся с виндофоном. люмия 1320. принудительно 3г включить нельзя, впн настроить нельзя.
<Nismund> последний апдейт стоит
<[Raiden]> мне очень 1520 люмия нравится. Но из-за ос там, я себе вместо смены телефона, купил мыльницу )
<Nismund> )))
<Nismund> люмия нравится, ось нет!)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mnUl9v1wI баян наверное
<[Raiden]> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?17/85/25
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нубуки третьего поколения. смерть планшетам )
<[Raiden]> эра постписи ))
<[Raiden]> Кстати, везде говорят о снижении продаж писи. И это действительно так, если говорить о проценте продаж.
<[Raiden]> Реально же  , за прошлый год было продано больше 75 миллионов писи.
<gry> эта коробка сзади экрана мешается
<gry> к рюкзак не влезет
<andrex> мне интересно тока оно, если поршни сломаются, сильно по пальцам жахнет или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сильно, не сильно... но лезвице по краю матрицы обязательно. наследие Гильотена
<andrex> ну лезвие это хорошо, подарю его ашим прогерам))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати думается вертикальное расположение моников не сильно удобно
<[Raiden]> если глянуть на время, то наверное удобно. По сторонам глазами или башкой крутить врятли удобней.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на верхний моник голову задирать придется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он еще и наклонен вниз
<[Raiden]> можно откинуть спинку )
<gry> никакой не переносной он, перевозной скорее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно и вот так работать http://loveopium.ru/content/2011/04/994190e164ac_14C63/0.jpg )
<gry> кто маячит и зачем, он портит всю картинку
<[Raiden]> за два монитора - двойную зарплату ))
<andrex> разбежалсо, и половины хватит
<SergeyIT> а если на такой кошка запрыгнет
<andrex> то кошке капец
<andrex> [Raiden], и еще будешь таскать его из кабинета в кабинет
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кошка попадет в анигилятор. на энергии кошки девайс проработает автономно 1,5 месяца
<andrex> кто тагезю поломал)
<SergeyIT> он же в походе
<andrex> хм, вот оно чаго)
<SergeyIT> а может я путаю, но он про него говорил
<[Raiden]> финский интернет
<s0r0ka> вечера
<SergeyIT> солнечного
<[Raiden]> у нас облачка
<[Raiden]> точнее тучка во всё небо )
<SergeyIT> так разгони, ты же оп )
<[Raiden]> тучки прочь!
<andrex> ага и кулаком погрози, в догонку
<andrex> скушно, у вас даже тучи разгонять не умеете) пошел я в грид катанусь
<chinya> пипл привет
<chinya> когда обновиться то можно?
<[Raiden]> если сразу до релиза, то 17-18 числа.
<[Raiden]> а так , хоть сча.
<[Raiden]> если нельзя, но очень хочется, то можно (с)
<chinya> он у меня ошибку выдает
<chinya> типа незя обновиться
<[Raiden]> какую и кто он
<chinya> update-manager -d
<[Raiden]> возможно в источниках надо выбрать что бы до беты тоже обновлялось
<chinya> аааааааа понял
<[Raiden]> там на закладке обновления внизу
<[Raiden]> до любой версии
<SergeyIT> я бы подождал недельку по крайней мере
<SergeyIT> сейчас предрелизная горячка и могут быть накладки
<[Raiden]> Изменения по версиям софта и функционалу уже заморожены. А багфиксы могут, да приходить.
<[Raiden]> Но как бы каждый сам решает.
<chinya> думал об этом
<chinya> думаю ещё кали линукс установить
<[Raiden]> как провести свободное время )
 * chinya пошёл пить водку
<[Raiden]> Рекомендую попробовать анисовую.
<SergeyIT> и правильно... через месяц может уже и не вспомнишь чего хотел
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> а по-поводу заморожено... как бывший программер скажу, релиз обычно наступает после официального срока, и самые дурацкие баги вносятся в день релиз
<SergeyIT> а
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/169845/
<umren> Sergey_IT: бывший, забил совсем что ли?
<Sergey_IT> зачем забил? Вот проги для себя пишу
<UNIm95> Вот лол
<UNIm95> У кноппикса по умолчанию включена голосовая индикация всего
<UNIm95> даже в консоли
<[Raiden]> Написал бы кто для копирования по вифи фоток с фотоаппаратов
<[Raiden]> програмку
<piyavking> а что, всякие вайфаи с блютусами не катют?
<snql> [Raiden]: в фотиках есть вафля?
<piyavking> а я Чорт знает, я давным-давно что-то подобное в руках вертел
<[Raiden]> snql: да , сча много таких моделей
<piyavking> а кстати да
<[Raiden]> и их количество будет расти. А софта нет )
<snql> ну я бы написал. но вот тестового образца нету
<[Raiden]> эх
<snql> ну и выбросить потом на гитхаб под gpl
<Sergey_IT> кто то здесь нахваливал мобильные ОС... а скопировать по вайфай проблема
<snql> вайфай есть
<snql> еще фотики дропбокс не умеют?
<snql> вполне можно было давно андроид туда запихнуть :))
<snql> о, есть давно оказывается (ничего что я сам с собой разговариваю?)
<Sergey_IT> нормально... это старческое
<umren> Sergey_IT: мобильные ос это давно умеют, я.диск, дропбокс ставишь и они сами сливают
<Sergey_IT> а если они мне не нужны?
<umren> то ты их не ставишь
<umren> или не включаешь опцию
<Sergey_IT> и как сливать?
<umren> когда wi-fi активно, приложение сольет фотки
<Sergey_IT> я проводом пользуюсь и меня устраивает
<umren> тебя да, но большинство это не устраивает
<Sergey_IT> уверен, что большинство?
<umren> да
<Sergey_IT> а я нет
<umren> большинство тяготеет к простоте
<umren> вафля у большинства активна и автоматически переключается в течении дня между точками, отфотканые кадры синхронизируются с сервисом без участия пользователя
<umren> никто не хочет заморачиваься и что то там подключать куда-то, потом проводить операцию по копированию, кроме того еще с компа на сервис надо залить
<umren> а так и на компе, и в облаке сразу
<umren> и всегда будет все
<Sergey_IT> не всегда
<umren> в отличии от "забыл скопировать" "нет времени"
<umren> временные затраты равны нулю
<Sergey_IT> когда за год делаешь полста фоток - проблем нет
<[Raiden]> у меня бывает за день больше 100. ПОтом я отбираю что оставить\отредактировать. Н оперед этим скидываю на комп.
<Sergey_IT> да ты пулеметчик )
<[Raiden]> ну сча просто такие девайсы. Можно сделать 7 штук за 1 секунду.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-16
<s0r0ka> замечен странный глюк
<s0r0ka> огненного лиса. если систему не выключать а оставлять в ждущем режиме то через пару дней отказываетса запускатса лис, пишет что то наподобие фаерфокс уже запущен перезапустите
<snql> а процесс не пробовал убивать?
<s0r0ka> процесс нет, вапрос та в том почему он остаетса висеть после закрытия
<s0r0ka> причем глюк токо с ним
<SergeyIT> утра, все купили новые компы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<SergeyIT> для новой ОС нужен новый комп, а ты не знал?
<SergeyIT> и кресло поменять не забудь (про свитер я молчу - это святое)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это у ябловодов так принято
<SergeyIT> это да... у них еще логотип надо надкусывать при покупке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его надкусывает манагер при распаковке девайся
<gry> у каких водов?
<SergeyIT> помводов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gry: appleфилов
<gry> так понятнее, корень есть нормальный у слова
<andrex|off> мде
<Timon_Crazy> Вечера
<Timon_Crazy> Пользователи TTRSS (Tiny Tiny RSS) не кто пытался решить задачу с генерацией RSS ленты на основе метки? Т.е. я хочу отмечать статью меткой и генерации ленты с статьями с этой меткой.
<andrex> это не сюды, либо в техподдержку этого чуда, либо на форум
<Timon_Crazy> вдруг тут есть умные люди )
<[Raiden]> какое тонкое оскорбление
<andrex> [Raiden], кусни его
<[Raiden]> Простим до следущего )
<andrex> толи по добрате душевной, то ли из за лени)
<Scrimmer> бу
<oxothuk> Привет народ
<oxothuk> Подскажите плз, можно ли запилить awk в awk?
<oxothuk>  tail -f   ./some.log | awk '{if ($1 == "Playing") print $2}'
<oxothuk> после этого мне уже нужно обработать вывод данной команды
<oxothuk> как правиьно сделать?
<oxothuk> спасибо
<[Raiden]> вызови ещё раз через пайп, что бы долго не думать.
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<andrex> кто сдесь? O_O
<Sergey_IT> все в засаде? А тагези в разведку отправили?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0416/h_1397676419_1389533_6e45a1f120.jpeg Ива
<kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Sergey_IT> все зашхерились
<Shtulmahn> Когда релиз, ёпта нах?
<[Raiden]> Я на тему Украины тру на другом ресурсе. Да и нечего тут писать.
<[Raiden]> Shtulmahn: Приходи 18, не ошибешся.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> ну и словечки (
<[Raiden]> а вообще 17, но по мск это будет возможно поздно
<Shtulmahn> Нихера, сказали, что на площадь к 12 ночи подходить, я подошёл
<Shtulmahn> Всё смазано, как положено.
<[Raiden]> Shtulmahn: к  12, только через 23+ часа
<Shtulmahn> В бриташке ещё только 9 вечера, значит пердолиться можно будет только через 3-4 часа
<[Raiden]> 23+4
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, вру, отвлекает другйо чат, короче ночью 17-го  всё будет
<Shtulmahn> Вот суки
<Sergey_IT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<kyshtynbai> Бета сама апдейты поймает, дистр-апргейд не надо делать будет?
<Sergey_IT> сама
<[Raiden]> поймает, когда-нибудь
<kyshtynbai> Я тут на днях поигрался с павер шелл. Если её кокнретно вкурить, не хуже баша
<kyshtynbai> Ну, привыкать, правда. надо.
<kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: гут, спасибо.
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, вы в системах вритуализации рубите? Я могу в вритуалбоксе у нескольких гостевых машин сделать bridged интерфейсы на интерфейс хоста (хост получает айпи из /24 сетки, по дхцп) ?
<umren> kyshtynbai: проще изучи питон или перл, твой павер шелл то на линуксе работать не будет
<kyshtynbai> umren: я дичайше котрую перл
<kyshtynbai> но иногда приходтся работать в винде
<kyshtynbai> и именно ждя
<kyshtynbai> блин
<umren> kyshtynbai: перл прекрасно в винде работает
<kyshtynbai> для этого курю ваершелл
<kyshtynbai> павершелл
<kyshtynbai> есть случаи, когда перла нет, а есть только павер шелл
<kyshtynbai> и прав нет чтобы установить строббери перл например.
<umren> поставь
<kyshtynbai> смотри выше.
<umren> если нет прав, то что ты собираешься делать с системой
<kyshtynbai> Что угодно
<umren> на XP повершелла тоже нету
<umren> и что ты будешь делать?
<umren> и поставить не сможешь, прав то нету
<kyshtynbai> ls \\path\to\network\share -Recurse | where {$_.extension -eq "jpg"}
<umren> same story
<kyshtynbai> к примеру
<kyshtynbai> аналог файнда.
<[Raiden]> в хп повершелл можно доставить. И т.к. хп больше не поддерживается, при обнаружении следует удалить, если железо не тянет современные ос - заменить
<umren> [Raiden]: доставить нельзя, нету прав
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> (С)
<kyshtynbai> да про икспи можно забыть, проехали
<[Raiden]> если прав нету, то беда.
<umren> как это забыть, в организациях 50% на икспи сидят а то и больше
<kyshtynbai> ссзб
<kyshtynbai> обновлений безопасности боьше не будет
<umren> всем плевать
<[Raiden]> кстати, в винде ещё есть wsh  , можно исполнять скрипты на вбс и js
<kyshtynbai> а гарантий что не найдётся дыра
<kyshtynbai> нету никаких
<[Raiden]> в хп из коробки
<umren> их никогд и не было у пиратский версий
<umren> ))
<kyshtynbai> вон как с опенссл обкакаились
<kyshtynbai> а то опен сорс
<kyshtynbai> а это проприетащина
<kyshtynbai> вы представляете КАКИЕ там могут быть дырени
<umren> прав то нету, какая разница какие там дырени
<umren> ))
<kyshtynbai> при чём тут права
<umren> или у тебя на сервере диск ц расшарен по сети
<[Raiden]> в опенсорсе видимо много закладок анб. В алгоритмах шифрования вот нашлись. Хотя не весь софт дырявый. Я читал что трюкрипт  выдержал аудит кода )
<umren> с full write правами
<kyshtynbai> я говрю что сами себе яму роют кто юзает икспи в организциях
<kyshtynbai> umren: короче, бывает ползено.
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ну в этом случае не в алгоритме дело там было
<[Raiden]> может быть, я особо не интересовался. Главное чт одыра была
<[Raiden]> )
<kyshtynbai> да это не дыра, это вообще жуть что.
<[Raiden]> и судя по некоторым слухам , спеслужбы знали и пользовались
<kyshtynbai> не исключено
<kyshtynbai> но не факт
<kyshtynbai> кто-нибудь бы раскололся всё равно
<kyshtynbai> а так гугловцы нашли вроде.
<kyshtynbai> Да, про трукрипт я тоже что-то слышал, но всё равно это не наш метод. Толкьо gpg и только по ключу.
<kyshtynbai> Если есть, конечно, что шифровать :) .
<kyshtynbai> Банки, вояки, коммерчиские тайны и прочее подобное.
<Sergey_IT> давно бы перешли на линукс, если бы не пилители денег
<kyshtynbai> Наверное.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39586
<Shtulmahn> Не нужны
<[Raiden]> лучше попробуй )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-17
<JohnDoe_71Rus> качалки зарядили? не обвалите сервера сегодня )
<Malkav> Шалом, народ
<Malkav> кто знает, во-сколько будет доступна загрузка 14.04?
<oles_> hi
<Malkav> У кого-нибудь есть данные по времени релиза 14.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после общения президента с народом, это точно :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можешь поставить http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/ это, оно же станет релизом
<Malkav> пофиг на дона Рэба
<Malkav> пускай говорит сколько хочет)
<oles_> господа, кто силен в пхп, можно ли на нем более менее адекватно и без диких костылей запилить следующее - маршрутизирующая система по типу клиент-сервер, гоняющая между клиентами данные - видео, звук, любой другой поток данных?
<Malkav> oles_ конкретно такое не писал, но с потоковой передачей там бывают сильные неприятности. я подобное бы лучше на руби писал.
<NikNik> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, можно ли на ubuntu 12.04 в фаерфокс отключить обновление флеш плагина, и чтоб он (фаерфокс) его(плагин) не блочил как устаревший. Либо как обновить
<oles_> NikNik, в фаерфокс плагин ставится отдельно из реп, за обновление отвечает админ
<mpvhonest> Все уже проблему выкида на отбивку устранил так:
<mpvhonest> Прописал sudo chown -R имяпользователя /home
<mpvhonest> Именно /home, а не /home/имя пользователя
<mpvhonest> P.s. ubuntu 13.10 unity lightdm
<SergeyIT> а теперь хоуму на рут поменяй, и лост+фаунд не забудь(если есть)
<mpvhonest> Зачем? Если один юзер?
<gry> что есть "отбивка"?
<mpvhonest> Окно авторизации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подозреваю - логин скрин с тамтамами
<SergeyIT> mpvhonest, так положено
<mpvhonest> Так что ли?
<mpvhonest> sudo chown -R root /home
<SergeyIT> зачем -R? Ты хотя бы man chown глянь
<gry> ага, тогда понятно, почему с -R на имяпользователя помогло
<gry> она наверное поправила какой-то файл рекурсивно
<mpvhonest> Кто она? Команда chown?
<gry> да
<mpvhonest> Или $$sudo chown root /home $$ ?
<gry> нет
<mpvhonest> А тогды?
<gry> <mpvhonest> Прописал sudo chown -R имяпользователя /home
<gry> она и выставила владельца всех файлов в /home рекурсивно
<gry> т.е. если там был какой-то .Xsession или что ещё полезное, раньше с неправильными permissions, то ты его поправил
<mpvhonest> У меня был чисто xauthority
<gry> теперь верни /home пользователю root, будет лучше
<SergeyIT> mpvhonest, почитай о правах и обязанностях
<mpvhonest> С флагом -R или без него?
<mpvhonest> Флаг -R проставлять?
<NikNik> а какой командой узнать какой linux стоит? x64 или x32
<JohnDoe_71Rus> uname -a?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без ?
<NikNik> спасибо
<Malkav> чего-то релиза все нет и нет...
<Nismund> угу
<mayday> а что изменится если он у тебя появится ?:)
<Malkav> ну так руки же чешутся новый погонять)
<mayday> cdimage :)
<[Raiden]> Пролетела инфа что в 19 часов по мск будет доступно
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], тебя не зацепило (то, что пролетело)?
<[Raiden]> нет вроде
<[Raiden]> вообще релиз раз в пол года, это так часто, что уже стало чем-то обыденным и не вызывающим особого торжества )
<SergeyIT> я на промежуточные внимания не обращаю, а на лтс с ноября перехожу (уже 3-ий раз)
<[Raiden]> Ну, в лине нельзя ставить софт так же прозрачно как в винде. Либо надо самому лично заниматься бэкпортом.
<[Raiden]> А софт некотоырй свежий хочется иногда )
<[Raiden]> Приходится обновлять всю ос. Что бы делать меньше телодвижений пол год.а
<[Raiden]> Мне возможно больше подошел бы арч. Я бы мог просто обновлять его , сам выбрав интервал.
<SergeyIT> да мне много и не надо. А если что критичное, то предыдущая версия всегда есть
<Malkav> а мы все ждем, ждем, ждем, ждем...
<NikNik> народ, а есть в Linux програмы наподобие RAdmin или тайм вьювер?
<only_you> да, ssh назівается)
<Malkav> NikNik есть SSH
<Malkav> есть тот же TeamViewer недопортированный
<NikNik> не, в том то и дело что нужно подключиться и показать человеку, или посмотреть что у него там
<andrex> radmin
<andrex> внезапно...
<SergeyIT> а чего ждете то?
<andrex> новый год :D
<Scrimmer> 0_о
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<andrex> Scrimmer, бу
<only_you> unity 8 ждем
<SergeyIT> в репах вроде есть
<only_you> не полноценное
<SergeyIT> сегодня вроде что то добавляли (или я ошибаюсь :()
<Shtulmahn> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Shtulmahn> Космонавт сказал, чтобы не качали
<Shtulmahn> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/.pool/
<andrex> ессно http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Shtulmahn> А почему тут нет? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/
<andrex> а потому что нет
<andrex> незалили еще
<andrex> а на яндексе тупо бету 2 залили и выдали за релиз)
<andrex> троли
<Shtulmahn> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Shtulmahn> No new release found
<Shtulmahn> От расположения реп зависит?
<Malkav> ,блин, обещали же релиз уже ..
<Shtulmahn> Мы именно cdimage ждём?
<andrex> ну пока соберут пока выложут
<mayday> ужас, как не терпится людям :)
<Shtulmahn> Я хочу новых багов, старые уже надоели
<mayday> вот, оригинальный ответ, за весь день :)
<andrex> обновляйся че)
<andrex> тама сильно ничего не поменяется и еще год пилить будут
<Shtulmahn> Столько вкусняшек https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.04
<SergeyIT> с релизом всех http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<andrex> эм, эт че было))
<Shtulmahn> У него релиз протёк
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 14.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/0/3/d/d/a/9f6ddf3b3e3f08e52e97afef975.jpg
<only_you> всех с релизом, посоны
<Scrimmer> ставил уже кто?
<only_you> я с альфі сижу
<Scrimmer> и как?
<Scrimmer> а то винда поднадоела
<only_you> лучше, чем 13.10
<Scrimmer> лучше вплане производительности?
<only_you> на глаз - да
<only_you> с флешки запусти, посмотри
<only_you> на i3 3110m + hd4000 летает
<only_you> озу кушает как кеді
<Scrimmer> та прост у меня железо вроде ок, но всеравно начинала подлагивать, когда на ней сидишь 1-2 дня
<only_you> где-то 400 мб при запуске
<Scrimmer> по поводу памяти можно не волноваться
<only_you> 64 битная
<Scrimmer> я даже на xubuntu ушёл, но всеравно, там тоже прожорливо всё было
<Scrimmer> пару часов ок пашет, а потом лаги начинались
<only_you> у меня по 1 недели без ребута, не лагала
<Scrimmer> вроде и i5
<only_you> может, процесс какой-то течет?
<andrex> [Raiden], у нас у рабочих такая хрень висит
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ты же кубунтой пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> в основном
<UNIm95> Когда кубунта 14.04 выходит? или реальная разница между убунтой и кубунтой в apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop?
<[Raiden]> да ,и установщик переписан на qt
<UNIm95> А ок. спасибо
<UNIm95> как раз в виртуалке все попробую
<[Raiden]> фиг знает когда. К завтрому по любому появится, я думаю
<[Raiden]> обычно одновременно появлялось
<[Raiden]> Возможно задержка связана с тем, что кде 4.13 релизнулась толи вчера толи позавчера
<UNIm95> Они хотят запилить бэкпорт 4.13 кед?
<only_you> 4.13
<only_you> уже там
<[Raiden]> наверное хотят засунуть релиз в сд\двд
<only_you> релиз кандидат вроде
<only_you> 4.12.97
<stasdizzi> подскажите, релиз сегодня?
<only_you> да
<only_you> уже
<stasdizzi> ок
<only_you> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<only_you> не благодари
 * andrex непонимает, нафиг топик я меню......
<only_you> или http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<andrex> я*
<only_you> ето для особо наблюдательніх
<stasdizzi> да, не обратил внимания на топик
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> а де в ubuntu 14.04 настройки для переключения раскладки клавы? о_0
<andrex> эх пичаль тоска, как говорят про наблюдательных ненаблюдательных так, сразу вспоминается: Был у меня знакомый один, невнимательный, дорогу переходил невнимательно, ну его грузовик и забанил. :DD
<Scrimmer> обоже, что за следующий источник лол
<stasdizzi> iptables -D fail2ban-грузовик -s знакомый -j DROP
<only_you> печалит, что в новом апте автодополнения нету
<Philipp2007> почему нету? Может автодополнение в консоли отключено?
<only_you> нет
<only_you> актуально https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TugslL45aXk
<Philipp2007> У меня кубунту 14.04 стоит. И в апте и в аптитуде автодополнение работает.
<only_you> я про новій апт
<Philipp2007> В bashrc посмотри. У меня после установки системы раскоментировать пришлось что бы работало
<Philipp2007> only_you: В смысле про новый?
<only_you> например, sudo apt insta
<only_you> автодополнение не работает
<only_you> нужно полностью вводить команду
<only_you> не apt-get
<only_you> именно apt
<only_you> http://ua.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39482
<only_you> можно отметить появление новой утилиты "apt",  которая по аналогии с aptitude объединяет в себе функции ранее  разрозненного набора приложений, таких как apt-get и apt-cache, и  позволяет выполнять команды (search, install, show, update и т.п.) не  задумываясь о выборе утилиты.
<Philipp2007> Понятно. Ну я по привычке аптитуде пользуюсь.
<Philipp2007> кстати почему иногда бывает что ни одно приложение из кде не запустить. Выдает ошибку KDEinit не может запустить...
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0417/h_1397758724_5460746_e8548d91a0.jpeg - попалось в местном парке.
<Philipp2007> Потому что с некоторыми свиньями подругому ни как
<only_you> на глагне обновили http://www.ubuntu.com/
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: кубунта тоже сайт обновился
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: а.. сорь, не спрашивал
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: вейкап --^
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ААААААА я спал >_<
<UNIm95> все норм
<UNIm95> ставлюсь всегда с миди дисков
<only_you> кто-то юзает KDE Instant Messaging 0.8?
<Philipp2007> Это хорошо. Правда у  меня 14.04 с февраля стоит и так не упала после такого количества обновлений. Ради интереса буду смотрить как долго она проживет.
<only_you> у меня там после первого запуска список контактов не отображался
<UNIm95> должен сказать что убунта подтормаживает
<only_you> у меня с альфі ниразу не упала и не подтормаживает
<only_you> что убунту, что кубунту
<Philipp2007> only_you: Ты две системы держишь что ли?
<only_you> до
<only_you> ноут убунта, десктоп кубунта
<only_you> еще есть лубунта на нетпуке
<[Raiden]> гвенвью равы научился смотреть
<Philipp2007> У меня xubuntu больше нравится. На нетбуке норм работает.
<only_you> лубунту пошустрее будет
<only_you> да и то нетпук для фаерфокса в фулскрине
<[Raiden]> У меня бывает не хватает памяти. Я вот думаю, может вернутся на 32 бит
<[Raiden]> она полегче )
<only_you> кубунта 64-битная 400 мб при старте
<[Raiden]> Наверное так и сделаю, на неделю-месяц. А потом  будет видно.
<only_you> как и убунта, впрочем
<[Raiden]> Ну, я редко использую просто чистый загруженный комп )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Ээээ... Если не хватает памяти то зачем ставить 64? Если бы более 4 гигов было тогда понимаю. И то можно и 32 с пае ставить
<only_you> а можно еще планку памяти добавить и не страдать)
<[Raiden]> Раньше как-то хватало. наверное стал больше открыват ьвкладок в браузере и т.д.
<only_you> видать, хромиум юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> фф
<only_you> флеш?
<[Raiden]> да
<only_you> :)
<[Raiden]> Ладно, скачаю обе, а потом будет видно.
<[Raiden]> в торренты заряжу, пораздаю
<only_you> месяц назад в метро видел, убунту на дисках продавали
<Philipp2007> only_you: Если бы было красиво оформленно и с наклейкой я бы купил ))
 * only_you задумался над новім бизнессом
<Philipp2007> Ну ни кто же не запрещал продовать опенсоурс.  )) Только код закрывать нельзя.
<UNIm95> Все-таки консольный инсталлер в фиолетовом цвете ужасен
<[Raiden]> фиолетовый да. МОжет и прикольно на ра-два, потом  скорее мешает.
<[Raiden]> и в терминале и вообще
<UNIm95> и про минимальный инсталлер
<only_you> а мне фиолетовій в терминале нравится)
<UNIm95> в обычном терминале только черно-зелёный
<Sergey_IT> да хоть желто-бирюзовый - главное, чтобы работало
<only_you> глаза вітекут
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Просто глаз человека легче всего зелёный цвет видят
<UNIm95> поэтому на черно-зелёном глаза меньше всего устают
<only_you> не знаю, ставил черно-зеленій в консоли, у меня вітекали глаза
<only_you> наверное, я не человек
<only_you> спалился(
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  В чем разница между Kubuntu Active, Kubuntu desktop и kubuntu full
<only_you> десктоп - обічная кубунта
<only_you> фулл - весь стек кде-софта
<[Raiden]> я сча не могу сказать, не помню. Актив возможно поставит планшетную плазму, а фулл доставит больше
<andrex> +- 1 приложение))
<[Raiden]> ну, типа того.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  only_you спс
<only_you> нз
<[Raiden]> можешь открыть пакеты в синаптике или в муон и посмотреть список пакетов
<[Raiden]> от них зависящих
<only_you> рейден разрешил
<Sergey_IT> кубунту захватывает Мир
<Sergey_IT> на этом и погорит
<only_you> Qt захватівает мир
<only_you> гтк+ на етом погорит
<[Raiden]> На самом деле тут есть 1 минус. Поддерживая именн оэтот дист рс кде, мы в каком-то смысле рекламим убунту. А каноникал в общем-то класть хотела на кде.
<aleksei`> добрый день
<only_you> вечер
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  я из текстового инсталлера. лень смотреть все файлы
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT мелкософт вроде пока жив
<aleksei`> с новой лтской вас, господа ))
<only_you> уже пьем, спасибо
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  Спс. и тебя
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ставь десктоп, мусор потом доставить можно.
<UNIm95> Ставлю уже
<UNIm95> + Lubuntu xubuntu и ubuntu
<aleksei`> ммм, са у нас в Латвийских репах ещё нету ))
<UNIm95> Только гнома не трогаю
<UNIm95> Он умер =(
<only_you> ченжлог кде 4.13 - Много обновлений в игре Palapeli
<only_you> ето вендекапец?
<only_you> aleksei`: а ті юзай кошерніе репі)
<[Raiden]> если это всё что ты прочитал в ченчлоге, то это точно капец )
<only_you> просто, етор больше всего запомнилось)
<UNIm95> only_you: в стране проживания часто самые быстрые репозитории
<only_you> хз, я чистую ставлю обічно
<only_you> убунта, которую еще с альфі юзаю, пишет, что релиз
<UNIm95> мда
<artus> вечер
<UNIm95> текстовой инсталлер не смог поставить все десктопи
<UNIm95> десктопы*
<Sergey_IT> а все и не надо - у тебя что, коммуналка
<artus> andrex, буууу
<andrex> artus,  дарофф, уважаемый
<UNIm95> Это тестовая виртуалка
<artus> andrex, как жистьь?
<andrex> artus,  да зашибисть
<artus> энто хорошооо
<andrex> вонь топик поменял)
<only_you> только что баг словил http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0417/h_1397761801_1597184_41a5c5a846.png
<only_you> как с етим бороться, посоні?
<artus> фигасеее, уже 14я? как оно кстати ?
<only_you> я про дублирование вверху
<only_you> пойдет
<artus> а там ток юнитя ?
<andrex> ну как, нетинсталл и чаго хотим ставим) а есть убунту десктоп гним
<andrex> *о
<andrex> из коробки
<artus> пощупать чтоль... в виртуалке... потом... если не забуду :D
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> кстати , в 14.04 в офиц репы включено мате
<only_you> в виртуалке юнити тормозит безбожно
<andrex> я напомню
<only_you> лучше с флешки
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ЧЕГО?
<artus> only_you, да вот юнитя какраз ваааще неинтересна :)
<UNIm95> серьёно?
<only_you> кде?
<only_you> няшка
<only_you> гном?
<only_you> какашка
<artus> only_you, нее, гном жеж няшка )
<only_you> не-не)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: вот это новость
<UNIm95> это же
<UNIm95> ВАААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААУ
<artus> пофиг, мну от системы только браузер нужно, и фильму крутить)
<only_you> в убунте стим в репах
<UNIm95> я охренел
<only_you> вт ето важно)
<UNIm95> да дико
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mate-desktop
<only_you> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0417/h_1397761801_1597184_41a5c5a846.png как дублирование заголовка побороть?)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  уже нашел ставлю
<only_you> ето окно на весь екран
<UNIm95> only_you:  посмотри в настройках. там сделали фичу что бы заголовок всегда был в верхней панели
<only_you> он всегда и стоит
<artus> only_you, http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/2014-04-17_22-15-04_shot.png ^_^
<UNIm95> only_you:  я имел в виду что бы не затенялось
<only_you> хм.. не понял)
<only_you> после перезапуска гнома починилось
<unreturned> Привет, люди, а кто-нить знает адекватную стабильную terminator? А то terminator сильно падучий...
<artus> дефолтный терминал
<andrex> ктонибудь знает где нормальную жигу купить а то жига ваще фуфло)
<only_you> юзаю крикет голандский
<UNIm95> andrex:  покупай Golf 4-5
<only_you> пол года держит
<only_you> за 4 грн купил
<[Raiden]> Я бы не рекомендовал уделять мног овремени мате. Это не значит что они всё сломали и нельзя пользоваться. ПРосто рано или поздно всёравно придётся приобщаться к современным\развиваемым де ) unreturned: ты хочешь что бы разделять экран можно было? Ð
<[Raiden]> е устраивает гномовский7
<only_you> 20 рублей на ваши
<[Raiden]> ?
<andrex> UNIm95, у мня evo X есть мне хватаеть
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  что ты написал?
<[Raiden]> а.. сорь )
<UNIm95> andrex:  жига = зажигалка?
<only_you> :D
<andrex> UNIm95, жига = жигули епта
<[Raiden]> unreturned: что тебе понравилось в терминаторе?
<andrex> упс
<artus> наверно сплит))
<only_you> я тоже про зажигалку подумал)
<unreturned> [Raiden]: все, особенно мульти окна в одной вкладке
<only_you> кто-то жигули юзает?
<artus> unreturned, tmux юзай, толку больше )
<UNIm95> andrex: тогда ниву(Lada 4x4)
<andrex> вах да ты издеваешсо)
<unreturned> [Raiden]: не устраивает только падения в самый неожиданные момент
<[Raiden]> unreturned: Я знаю только 1 терминал где можно видеть несколько сразу как бы. Но  немного иначе и это konsole
<only_you> а на ети ваши жигули можно в бортовой компьютер убунта накатить?
<artus> only_you, можно
<andrex> ага убунту, жигуль едишен
<only_you> можно пруф)
<UNIm95> andrex: нет. её задолбишься настраивать но потом можно говна месить
<only_you> зачем жигули настраивать
<only_you> пнул ногой и поехал
<only_you> как с убунтой, впрочем
<only_you> если заведется с первого раза..
<andrex> я и в митсубиши могу говна те намесить правда потом он зароется
<artus> only_you, для тебя будет открытие что даже ан карбовый жигуль мона воткнуть бортовой комп :D
<UNIm95> only_you: можно настроить что бы не пинать каждые 5 минут
<only_you> в багажник?)
<UNIm95> andrex: так ева это седан
<only_you> я лучше в метро планшет поюзаю, чем бортовой компьютер в жигулях :D
<UNIm95> а не внедорожник
<andrex> да тама уже стоят какието мозги вроде, в жигулях
<only_you> kfvgjdst
<only_you> ламповіе
<UNIm95> если честно я прифигел увидав в Германии ладу
<only_you> город?
<UNIm95> несколько нив и даже 11!
<only_you> в сша ладу 11 видел
<artus> ладно, скучные вы, пойду мясо развешивать :) сырое :D
<only_you> приятного
<andrex> январь или както так он зовется, ладышный мозг)
<[Raiden]> artus:  нука подробнее
<only_you> бог миловал, не видел
<andrex> artus, Мне пришли мясца)
<andrex> а то прошлый раз все зажмотил)
<UNIm95> andrex: Поддерживаю [Raiden] и andrex
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, чего удивляешься, я в швейцарии в горах ниву видел - хорошая машина в горах
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: С ее расходом и ценами на горючку тут
<Sergey_IT> а когда то запорожца в Вене видел
<[Raiden]> В германии и окресностях их много
<Sergey_IT> если соли нет - они долго живут
<andrex> я в англии волгу видел и че?
<only_you> я в украине дорогу видел
<only_you> 30 км
<only_you> борисполь - киев
<only_you> больше нигде не видел
<UNIm95> only_you: XD
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а я в россии, от моего порога и до ворот)
<only_you> автобан по-украински
<UNIm95> only_you: В германии и беларуси много где =)
<only_you> да, ті ето мне рассказівать будешь?)
<unreturned> оооо, гайс, спасибо за tmux, похоже на то что нужно
<[Raiden]> http://rusdemotivator.ru/uploads/posts/2010-03/1268902131_002.jpg
<UNIm95> unreturned: у tmux офигенный ман
<UNIm95> очень офигенный
<andrex> мрям как я :D
<Sergey_IT> то есть без поллитры никак?
<unreturned> сплитит окошки оно годно)
<andrex> без, поллитры и кильки
<only_you> сегодня можно и поллитрі
<andrex> и ваще у мну полпятого уже
<Sergey_IT> селедки
<only_you> релиз как никак
<Sergey_IT> это у кого как
<UNIm95> кому интересен агрегат на демотиваторе:
<UNIm95> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80-2_%28%D0%B0%D1%8D%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%29
<only_you> піду вип'ю пів літри горілки і закушу шматом сала
<UNIm95> но ка-30 эпичней
<unreturned> exit
<andrex> даж уйти по чеовечиски не смог
<only_you> консоль портит людей
<andrex> значит я ппц, уже как испорчен
<andrex> выкидывать пора
<only_you> ну не знаю
<only_you> вино с годами только лучше становится)
<andrex> unreturned, чагото забыл?
<only_you> :D
<andrex> аа воздуха вдохнуть поди надобыло))
<only_you> и вправду испорчен)
<andrex> нада поспать, через пару часов работать идти...
<only_you> unreturned: спроси что-то, шоле
<only_you> сочувствую
<unreturned> andrex: нет, ни чего не забыл, в tmux просто перезашел)
<andrex> да ну нафиг, на работе посплю
<unreturned> only_you: шо спросить?
<only_you> шо нибудь
<andrex> ну он спросил))
<unreturned> я ваще думал, что tmux это алетрнатива screen
<only_you> а то ті только то заходишь, то віходишь
<only_you> ну ладно, успокоил)
<unreturned> но оказывается функицонала здесь побольше
<andrex> он притварилсо, большей жирной мух
<only_you> :D
<unreturned> шо ви таки пристали?
<Nor8> 14.04 прикрутил уже кто-нибудь?
<andrex> куда и чем?
<[Raiden]> Теперь все в сборе
<andrex> а ваще я альфу пробовал тока а так нет еще
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Ку! Обновился уже?
<unreturned> в 14.04 переключение раскладки не сломали?
<only_you> Nor8: таки да
<only_you> работает
<[Raiden]> неа, но планирую на днях
<[Raiden]> ку
<Nor8> only_you: Без явных багов?
<only_you> без
<only_you> по капслоку переключает
<only_you> не жалуюсь
<unreturned> о, это самое важное, спс
<only_you> жаль, нельзя индикацию на капслок еще поставить
<unreturned> почему нельзя? в 12.04 корректно пашет
<only_you> в юнити нет такой настройки
<andrex> фз у мня и в альфе на 144 пахала индикация
<andrex> либо сломали либо либо)
<UNIm95> unreturned: это сломано  в 13.04 после не восстанавливалось
<[Raiden]> клаву можно настроить глобально, вообще без юнити.
<only_you> в гноме сломали
<UNIm95> как сейчас по капслоку хз
<only_you> юнити непричем
<only_you> капс переключает язік, тольок индикация не работает. горит, пока держишь клавишу нажатой
<[Raiden]> Хотя хрен ег ознает, может гном3 уже не читает текущие настройки иксов ) В моём де всё несколько иначе - есть выбор настроить клаву или использовать системные настройки.
<[Raiden]> Верба в негативе забавная http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0417/h_1397761095_9788945_db7f778a21.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это вирус кори под микроскопом ))
<andrex> и под микроскопом)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<unreturned> UNIm95: ну вот тоже читал, но пользуюсь LTS так что проблемы промежутоных релизов не особо волновали
<UNIm95> Самое верное решение =)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Nor8> ку
<only_you> здарова
<only_you> с релизом)
<aleksei`> эхх, distr-update не рабайтен ((
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  без r
<UNIm95> вроде
<only_you> через sudo пробівал?)
<aleksei`> ))) да ладно вам прикалываться, поняли вы меня ))
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  мы только начали: а интернет на машине есть?
<UNIm95> клавиатура подключена?
<aleksei`> ...
<[Raiden]> протри монитор
 * [Raiden] не удержался
<aleksei`> [Raiden], думаешь поможет?
<only_you> может у него рпм-дистр?
<[Raiden]> часто помогает ))
<aleksei`> кстати идея, надо уже наконец этосделать ))
<kyshtynbai> Ку
<kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь уже накатил 14ю? Гляньте плиз какой гном-шелл в репах.
<only_you> 3.10.4-0ubuntu5
<tagezi> only_you: токо из леса ) я и забыл что релиз )
<only_you> лучше свежий воздух, чем свежие кеді =)
<kyshtynbai> спасибо
<kyshtynbai> 3.12 вышел просто
<kyshtynbai> думал в 14 будет новый
<tagezi> да я уже вернулся.. так что буду хавать что есть
<kyshtynbai> может, кто ppa запилит.\
<kyshtynbai> Хотелось бы попробовать.
<only_you> давно писали, что в 14.04 3.10 будет
<tagezi> хром опять сломали...
<tagezi> точно был релиз? )
<only_you> точно
<only_you> в хромиуме артефакті
<only_you> таки да
<tagezi> у меня тема гтк слетела, чото
<UNIm95> У меня первая загрузка уже минуты 3 удет
<tagezi> теперь опять всё как в 95 году выглядит )
<only_you> там, вроде, морду перепелили
<UNIm95> что такое ksplashx ?
<only_you> с гтк+ на что-то свое
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ксплэш это то где иконки рисуются во время загрузки кде.  Можно менять тему этого
<[Raiden]> но вот с буквой х... может тема или компонент
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: он рухнул =)
<UNIm95> отправил в систему учета ошибок
<UNIm95> Черт. как сделать экран больше 640*480?
<tagezi> а хромиум случайно на азуро не переехал для линухи?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: ку, как разведка прошла?
<UNIm95> Черт. как-то медленно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да нормально.. только там разведывать нечего.. всего 45 км
<tagezi> уговорил жену сегодня сделать последние 17 км и домой.. погода ветренная
<tagezi> отками буду завтра хвастаться, сегодня вром разбирать
<tagezi> ф*
<tagezi> эм.. у хромиума флеш отвалился о_О
<tagezi> походу, действительно лучше было сидеть в лесу
<only_you> в лисе
<only_you> ті хотел сказать)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и так и так лучше
<tagezi> да важе.. плагина напроч невилит
<tagezi> хромописатели, просто атас.. вечно они что-то отключат и забудут подключить обратно
<only_you> гугл он такой
<tagezi> да они ваще офанарели..
<tagezi> переставил, теперь на половине сайтов просят обновить но пашет, а любимое радио нифига не хочет его видеть
<[Raiden]> может тебе профил ьпопробовать удалить
<only_you> подскажите хостинг картинок
<tagezi> only_you: http://itmages.ru/
<only_you> другой)
<[Raiden]> на яндекс диске есть предпросмотр
<[Raiden]> а для фоток яфотки
<tagezi> only_you: чем тебе этот то не нравится?
<only_you> не загружается
<tagezi> э
<only_you> пару часов назад загружалось, а теперь нет
<tagezi> странно.. у меня вроде всегда грузится
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<only_you> http://imageshack.com/a/img841/6375/vbs1.png
<only_you> почему бі по-дефолту такое уведомление в лисе не сделать?)
<[Raiden]> я панель закладок очень часто пользую
<tagezi> аразве лиса не интегрирована в кубунту?
<tagezi> она вроде посылаеть разный мусор в лоток
<[Raiden]> У меня лично есть расширение , для индикации через кде
<[Raiden]> а по умолчанию не знаю
<only_you> gnotifier
<only_you> Integrates Firefox's notifications with the native  notification system from Linux or OSX desktop. It supports: GNOME, KDE, Xfce,  Cinnamon, MATE, LXDE and Unity.
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/plasmanotify/
<only_you> во, спасибо
<only_you> KDE Instant Messaging 0.8 кто-то юзает?
<kyshtynbai> а что за файрфоксес нотификейшнс имеются ввиду? Часто она нитифицирует, чтоль? Мне вот навскидку только о законченной закачке приходит в голову уведомление.
<[Raiden]> я тоже других не могу вспомнить
<only_you> при окончании загрузки
<kyshtynbai> ну понятно). лично для себя я смысла выносить это в нотифейшны де не вижу).
<only_you> красиво же, ну)
<only_you> http://imageshack.com/a/img841/6375/vbs1.png разве не красота? :D
<kyshtynbai> Ну только если :) .
<kyshtynbai> А само лисье уведомление отключается при этом?
<[Raiden]> есть ещё Download Manager Tweak расширение. Можно сделать качалку табом или боковой панелью как в опере.
<kyshtynbai> А меня лично стандартная закачка устраивает. Надо что-то скачать браузером - да пжлалуста, в /home/ivan/downloads , или в виндовые загрузки, а для всего остального есть торренты :) .
<[Raiden]> ну она остаётся стандартной, только с доп опциями.
<kyshtynbai> ну понятно.
<only_you> wget наше все
<kyshtynbai> хыхы
<kyshtynbai> ютуб в линксе - мечта гика.
<only_you> а что с ним не так
<kyshtynbai> lynx
<kyshtynbai> консольный браузёр.
<[Raiden]> в опере старой был режим отображать только текст
<[Raiden]> не менее страшно чем линкс
<only_you> опять wget наше все
<[Raiden]> в фф вроде такого нет
<kyshtynbai> эх, любил я оперу
<kyshtynbai> пока её не сломали.
<only_you> а я девушку люблю(
<kyshtynbai> до сих пор лисица не умеют в группировку вкладок
<[Raiden]> вгет можно прикрутить к фф, я видел статью в гугле, думаю легко найдётся )
<kyshtynbai> only_you: тоже хорошо.
<only_you> хз)
<[Raiden]> у фф есть расширение TabMixPlus , там есть некоторый оперный функционал.
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да, я его юзаю, но то, что я имею в виду, там не реализовано
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<kyshtynbai> может помнишь, можно было прямо на панели вкладок брать вкладку и тащить её на другую, и они как бы группировались.
<kyshtynbai> прям там, на той же панели вкладок.\
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: попробуй с ктрл щелкать по вкладкам, потом пкм и преместить в новую группу.
<kyshtynbai> в лисе группы реализованны неудобно - там просто как бы "сеансы" с разными панелями.
<kyshtynbai> щас попробую.
<only_you> мне больше всего не хватает в лисе настройки спид диала
<only_you> стандартного
<only_you> если отключена история, то спиддиал не работает(
<kyshtynbai> wut
<only_you> а аддон лишний ставить неохота
<kyshtynbai> аа,
<kyshtynbai> тогда да.
<kyshtynbai> там изкоробочный спиддиал вообще чудной какой-то.
<only_you> угу
<only_you> не настраиваемій
<kyshtynbai> поэтому я ставлю аддон speeddial :) .
<[Raiden]> у меня аддоновый. с табами
<kyshtynbai> аналогично.
<kyshtynbai> а ёпере я его вообще почти не юзал - с этой группировкой вкладок, не соврать, 50-60 всегда открыто было
<kyshtynbai> так что по сути ничего не закрывал.
<kyshtynbai> в лисе 60 вкладок на 17дюмах будут выглядить жутко, найти ничего будет нереально и фавиконы будет, скорее всего, не видно.
<[Raiden]> можете включить в 2 ряда в расширении выше. Это правда не соотвествут идее минимализма )
<[Raiden]> но 2 десятка вкладок видно без перемотки
<only_you> никогда не понимал людей, которіе стопицот вкладок открівают)
<kyshtynbai> у меня бывает приступами :) бывает пооткрываю манов, финанов, блогов и прочего, неделю повсият, я их всех безжалостно грохаю, остаётся штук 10-15.
<tagezi> обоже
<[Raiden]> Бывает искать что-то надо. накапливается. А потом просто привыкаешь что их много и закрываешь только когда лаги становится видно на глаз
<only_you> добавить в закладки
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> что бі почитать
<only_you> когда время бьудет
<only_you> или когда убунта в своп уходит
<kyshtynbai> В общем, жаль, что ёперу угробили. Все говорят - в лисе аддоны! Аддоны! А то, что этими аддонами достигается то, что в ёпере было и так - как-то умалчивают :) .
<only_you> или оом киллер
 * tagezi после того как заметил больше 10 открытых вкладок идут спать
<tagezi> ё*
<tagezi> кстати наверное пора )
<only_you> да, ужо 00
<kyshtynbai> троллмоде он
<kyshtynbai> своп не нужен
<kyshtynbai> троллмоде офф
<only_you> нещеброді не нужні
<tagezi> лан, вроде всё работает... ночи всем... спокойной =)))
<only_you> гуднайт
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-18
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну что, кто уже с новыми компьютерами?
<Nismund> 0/
<Nismund> обновился поверх 13.10. все работает нормально
<kyshtynbai> щас приду со смены, посплю до обеда и буду обновлятсо.
<kyshtynbai> бету юзал чуть-чуть, то, что видел - мне понравилось. Кое-что допилили в юнитях, чего я ждал уже давно.
<kyshtynbai> у менЯ почему-то была твёрдая увереность, Что убунту-сервер 14.04 собирались 32х битную версию не выпускать. А щас щашел на releases.ubuntu.com , а там есть 32хбитная...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: лагает драйвет на интел-видео
<tagezi> ну и так, помелочам, то то отсохнет, то это.. хотя вроде с последнего раза всео 80 пакетов обновилось до релиза
<tagezi> а кде гтк какое-то дохлое, хромиум вообще лагает по страшному.. особенно на свернуть/развернуть
<tagezi> а так да.. если никогда не видел нормальной системы, то всё замечательно, всё работает, хоть поверх накатить, хоть по новой поставить )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у мну нет интеля. сегодня попробую с бетки обновить
<only_you> tagezi: hd4000?
<tagezi> only_you: не, HD Graphics 3000
<tagezi> по идее
<luckyander> Бодрого, кто уже 14.04 пробовал, как впечатления?
<only_you> работает, брат жив
<SergeyIT> а чего ее пробовать, не пирожное
<luckyander> то-то и оно, приоженки не умеют глючить ))) а бунта могёт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще как пироженки глючить умеют. особливо если полежат на солныжке пол дня
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, так здесь свежак, вчера вечером только сделали )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все зависит от хранения
<only_you> и приготовления
<luckyander> only_you я о том же - полуфабрикат выпустили или говую к употребленю?
<only_you> торт віпустили
<only_you> юнити торт
<only_you> кде торт
<only_you> гном кака
<only_you> </trollmode off>
<JohnDoe_71Rus> юнити не торт
<luckyander> only_you на кубунті плазма не лагає?
<only_you> (20:22:31) only_you: на i3 3110m + hd4000 летает
<only_you> что кде, что юнити
<luckyander> кде тільки за це треба спробувати Install KDE Connect on your desktop and your Android mobile phone to integrate the two. Text messages will appear on your screen, files can be shared, your music can be controlled from your phone and your music will be turned off when you receive a phone call.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> luckyander: канал русскоязычный
<andrex> какая дшвна украынска песня)
<andrex> дарофф все)
<SergeyIT> вчера уже одарили
<only_you> как вам новіе обои?)
<tagezi> only_you: нужно котиков больше )
<only_you> таки да
<tagezi> жена успела 200 фоток нащёлкать и 2 видио снять.. когда блин?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: http://cs403523.vk.me/v403523166/7b38/3fA_4_wGAqI.jpg
<only_you> баян)
<tagezi> киса знает что читать )
<only_you> у кисі кріша поедет
<only_you> http://ranito.site90.net/images/e/ef/Hello_kitty_ubuntu.png
<tagezi> да нормально.. правда Позняк не самое лучшее что есть из этого.. мне больше Зорич нравится, проще и доходчивее
<tagezi> вот когда начинаешь с нечеткими множествами работать, вот тогда реально описание мира рушиться =)
<only_you> квантовую механику еще почитай =)
<only_you> http://img0.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/geek-%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD-%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B-%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B5-%D0%BD%D0%B5-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%82%D1%8C-134393.jpeg
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/dzK6
<tagezi> на этом маршруте вместо топоров киянки были что бы дрова рубить )
<only_you> http://imageshack.com/a/img843/5837/vd7p.jpg
<only_you> сравни =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: где все люди?
<only_you> на работе
<only_you> или новую убунту накатівают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоть человек должен быть на улице
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дети на площадке играть
<only_you> слева на футболном поле играют
<tagezi> only_you: это питер что ли?
<tagezi> очень похоже.. ток немного почище кажется
<only_you> никогда в россии не біл)
<only_you> киев)
<tagezi> все города на одно лицо, разными их делают фотографы
<only_you> люди
<only_you> такой киев тебе больше понравится) https://pp.vk.me/c540109/c540101/v540101046/ec/4lWk5TL4KDA.jpg
<tagezi> казань, владивосток, блин, не помнб деревню в осетии ))
<tagezi> люди во всех городах одинаковые, отличает их только язык и заработок.. а тупят они так как-будто на одной леснечной площадке живут
<only_you> разніе
<only_you> я не про города
<tagezi> тест
<tagezi> блин, инет постоянно отваливается (
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/UAtUBLZ52jU
<tagezi> как-то так )
<SergeyIT> скучно в таком лесу
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это почему?
<SergeyIT> ни грибов, ни ягод... и комаров нет )
<tagezi> ну, комары уже были.. мало правда.. грибов и ягод нет потому что не сизон.. в августе там их немерено..
<SergeyIT> грибов не всегда (
<tagezi> зато камни покрытые шапками мха круглый год есть ))
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/101689260861739456689/posts/HhTBepFwj9k
<tagezi> блин, что с Пи только не делают )
<only_you> даже пидору ставят
<UNIm95> !op мат
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op \xd0\xbc\xd0\xb0\xd1\x82'
<UNIm95> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<only_you> где ті мат увидел?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну вообще как бы да, не мат ) читай ссылку выше, высказывание контекстное )
<tagezi> хотя я тоже сначало не туда ударение по привычки поставил )
<UNIm95> ок.
<UNIm95> только лучше ставитьапостров для ударения
<only_you> зачем
<UNIm95> ставить апостроф *
<UNIm95> only_you: подумай
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://www.3dnews.ru/645791
<tagezi> каждый думает в меру своей испорченности )
<only_you> =)
<only_you> а представьте, если бі убунта пидорой назівалась
<UNIm95> only_you: не играй с огнем
<only_you> ?
<tagezi> заканчивайте ) оба.. про пидору уже баян насамом деле, и уже не раз сюда ссылки скидывались...
<only_you> ну не все вкурсе, как оказалось)
<only_you> http://www.pisilinuxworld.org/
<only_you> вот еще один няшній дистрибутив
<SergeyIT> и что? Меня здесь за замену первой буквы в убунте когда то кикали )
<tagezi> да ладно.. дистров столько.. я помнб неделю болько в деб базед копался.. и то, ставил очень выборочно, восновном читал
<only_you> tagezi: тебе котиков не хватало
<only_you> ставь етот дистр)
<tagezi> я волков люблю.. а их фоток в разы меньше )
<only_you> один я здесь альтернативной ориентации и девушек люблю? =\
<SergeyIT> всех? Это паталогия
<only_you> ну не всех)
<tagezi> ну тогда и не придирайся к словам )
<tagezi> но Бибикова я читал в захлёб, так же как и Пржевальского, и Арсеньва, и Обручева =)
<only_you> http://www.hochubanderovca.com/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пропаганда?
<only_you> шутка юмора
<tagezi> кто-нибудь строит диаграммы ганта в LO?
<tagezi> что обычно тяжело сделать в них?
<tagezi> можно даже так: начем подвисают товарищи хомячки когда их строят? =))
<only_you> в 14.04 горячие клавиши в deadbeef не работают
<tagezi> в кде?
<only_you> юнити
<only_you> в кедах амарок юзаю
<tagezi> ну, наверное они тоже привязали намертво клавиши
<aleksei`> добрый день ))
<aleksei`> като уже новуюлтску накатил?
<andrex> кто накатил тот уже без задних ног в скгробе спит)
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> до сихпор dist-upgrade не рабайтен ))
<SergeyIT> а как же народ обновляется?
<aleksei`> накатывают с 0
<andrex> нуну
<aleksei`> либо у нас в Латвии всё плохо
<SergeyIT> на форуме глянь, обновляются
<aleksei`> да видел..
<SergeyIT> поставь основной сервер
<andrex> кармуполечи
<aleksei`> не, у нас по стране бесплатно, а с бугра бабла хотятзатраффик((
<SergeyIT> это как?
<andrex> ну жди тогда когда у вас в стране посинкается зеркало :D
<aleksei`> ну вот жду
<andrex> ну трафик поди лимитный
<andrex> хотя это уже дурдом помоему
<only_you> что я могу сказать про новую убунту, новіе обои такие няшніе
<aleksei`> ну у нас получается что внутри страны не идёт учёт
<aleksei`> траффика\
<only_you> лимит по траффику? омг
<andrex> че тама за страна то такая, негирия тумбо юмбо)
<aleksei`> народ, не удивляйтесь, это только у нас такое возможно
<aleksei`> в дибильной стране
<SergeyIT> вот тебе и еэс
<only_you> про ес не надо тут
<SergeyIT> давайте к нам )
<only_you> сравнил свою рашку с ес
<aleksei`> я бы матюгнулся, но дадите войс сразу ...
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, строгий ))
<SergeyIT> нервные какие, однако
<only_you> таки да
<only_you> а почем у вас инет в латвии?
<aleksei`> да на самом деле есть одни пров у нас безлимитный, только за абонентку, но стоит пипец
<andrex> а ну в латвии все так и есть)
<only_you> у меня в киеве 100 мбит за 10 баксов
<only_you> безлим само собой
<andrex> даже образование стоит как боинг 747
<aleksei`> only_you, ну блин, у нас 100 мбит 25 баксов
<aleksei`> примерно
<only_you> ого
<only_you> таки дорого
<aleksei`> причём это по стране
<aleksei`> в загранку сразу начинают считать метры
<only_you> давно таких тарифов не видел
<andrex> я в лбк ща учусь уже 850 ,frcjd jnlfk njrf pf gthdsq ctvtcnh
<aleksei`> если безлимитный, то 75 баксов в месяц
<aleksei`> и сиди где хочешь
<aleksei`> но в основном фирмытакой себе ставят
<andrex> баксов отдал тока за 1 вый семестр
<andrex> тоесть евро
<SergeyIT> а еще рашку ругают
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, не, рашкакул
<only_you> :D
<only_you> пошутил)
<aleksei`> хочу в Питер перебраться
<aleksei`> с Латвии этой ..
<SergeyIT> давай к нам
<aleksei`> 1С знаю, с++ знаю
<aleksei`> сисадмином опыт большой работы
<aleksei`> можприживусь ))
<only_you> 1с с с++ в одном приложении
<only_you> такого я еще не встречал)
<SergeyIT> чего придираешься?
<SergeyIT> у меня дельфи и с++ были в одном и не подрались )
<aleksei`> ))
<only_you> )
<only_you> в резюме?)
<mayday> скоро наверно все свалят с этой Латвии)
<SergeyIT> в приложении
<only_you> ну после делфи, с++ еще куда ни шло)
<only_you> но после йс, с++ =)
<aleksei`> да капец, перешли на евро, це сразуны взлетели на 25 - 30%
<only_you> *1с
<mayday> да я вкурсе так я тоже с Латвии
<SergeyIT> дельфи у меня после с++ был
<mayday> )
<aleksei`> mayday, а ты с какого города?
<only_you> я перешел на евро, разницу в ценах не заметил)
<mayday> aleksei`: рига
<aleksei`> mayday, Даугавпилс
<mayday> одна деревня )
<aleksei`> зато русская
<mayday> угу
<mayday> это +
<only_you> коренніе россияни?
<mayday> у меня все знакомые свалили уже отсюда )
<aleksei`> ну я в Москве родился, потом закинуло в Латвию нас
<mayday> ну я русский просто живу в Латвии 34 года
<mayday> )
<SergeyIT> а я никогда там не был, не довелось (
<andrex> а тама дофига русско говорящих кста
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, приезжай в гости
<andrex> процентов 40
<aleksei`> andrex, ну в основном в Латгалии
<aleksei`> осталдьные русский плохо понимают
<mayday> новое поколение его вообще не знает)
<aleksei`> mayday, новое поколение воспитанно так что русских ненавидят
<mayday> aleksei`: тут ты прав, оккупанты итд
<aleksei`> сейчас, чую, мы войсы схватим ))
<mayday> :)
<andrex> нацизм тама цветет)
 * andrex лень за войсами перецо
<only_you> хто не скаче, той москаль
<andrex> а мне всеравно, я не из московии))
<mayday> странно, со вчера поставил 14.04, нету глюков, меня это пугает :)
<aleksei`> mayday, с 0 ставил?
<mayday> aleksei`: да
<aleksei`> ну тады и я так сделаю
<mayday> а я не обновляю обычно сразу с 0 )
<SergeyIT> проще, по-моему, с нуля - софт доставить можно
<SergeyIT> а настойки из старого хомяка взять
<andrex> ну а я наверное, индивидалист, привык обновляцо тупо, предварительно сделав 100500 бекапов
<SergeyIT> я тогда тоже индивидуалист, только в обратном )
<andrex> о, а рсс геде пропал)
<SergeyIT> он не пропал
<Human_> Не получается установить кубунту с диска, сначала писало kernel panic -not syncing, сейчас ничего не пишет, просто висит
<SergeyIT> а что стояло до этого и загружается ли лайв  ?
<Human_> Dualboot был кубунта 12  + винда
<Human_> провёл апгрейд
<Human_> перестало всё запускаться
<Human_> и виндовс тоже
<Human_> решил установить всё заново, записал двд в новой версией
<Human_> не идет, а с 12 лтс, лайф грузит
<SergeyIT> странно...
<aleksei`> уже с 14.04 ))
<only_you> как новіе обои?
<tagezi> наверное изучает )
<aleksei`> конечно всё круто, но трей спрятался и не показывается ))
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3y1Ry
<tagezi> это не котик, это тигр =D
<only_you> няшка)
<only_you> а как же волки
<aleksei`> only_you, обои кстати ништяг
<Sergey_IT> главное, конечно, обои
<only_you> значит, релиз удался
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, обои - это самое главное
<only_you> лишь бі нескучніе біли
<tagezi> ага )
<tagezi> волков в кубунту не предлагает нормальных, всё какая-то попсня для 13 летних бландинок
<only_you> пили свой дистр
<only_you> wolfbuntu
<tagezi> делать мне в жизнь ольше нечего )
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а как в Ubuntu 14.04 добавить значек скайпа в трей? о_0
<only_you> в юнити нету трея
<only_you> индикатор сам добавляется
<Scrimmer> only_you: не добавился :[
<only_you> может http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Scrimmer> only_you: поставил через apt-get скайп, вроде есть
<Scrimmer> но подлагивает апплет этот
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/H9oSRqwSfaM
<tagezi> Линус пропиарил СМплеер )
<only_you> smplayer наше все
<Scrimmer> only_you: тут?
<only_you> до
<Scrimmer> ты удалял ненужные линзы из dash?
<only_you> нет, только отключил онлайн поиск
<Scrimmer> ибо вбиваю то, что дают в гайде, а оно не отключается :[
<Scrimmer> only_you: а как онлайн поиск отключить?
<only_you> http://imageshack.com/a/img845/9048/4qf0.png
<Scrimmer> спс, то что надо
<only_you> нз
<Sergey_IT> как мало человеку надо
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<no_NICK> поковыряй отверткой в розетке
<only_you> лучше исходники
<Sergey_IT> принимаю соболезнования
<Sergey_IT> no_NICK, ковырял - не помогает
<Sergey_IT> only_you, это еще скучнее
<no_NICK> тогда гвоздиком
<Sergey_IT> не поможет
<no_NICK> Еще как поможет)) Правда только один разок..
<Sergey_IT> проверял, не помогает
<no_NICK> Еще жив??
<Sergey_IT> почти
<Sergey_IT> до 400В терпимо
<Sergey_IT> вот... а пособолезновать никто не хочет (
<only_you> если 400в стерпел, то и юнити стерпешь)
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=19320
<no_NICK> С VNC не пойму, как добраться к серверу в локалку. Хочу со своего компа через инет рулить. Там сеть такая - модем - комп на раздаче - еще 3 компа_в локалке. Все это под Win XP, кроме моего. Так вот, на одном из тех трех стоит сервер tightVNC- это моя цель так сказать.
<no_NICK> Кажется нашел: проброс портов. Но это для роутера
<Sergey_IT> и пустишь китайцев
<no_NICK> О све. Спавај, а онда сутра рано да устанем.
<no_NICK> Ой не туда написал(
<|\n> обновился до 14.04, остался без мейта, сессия гном-флешбек, ксорг.конфа нет в помине чтоли? как настроить переключение раскладки-то по альт шифту какому ))
<|\n> кто проектировал эти менюшки гуёвые, я нихрена не пойму
<only_you> постивить с 0
<|\n> не вариант
<|\n> ну правда )
<[Raiden]> |\n: сек
<[Raiden]> раскладка уже несколько версий не в хорг конф.
<|\n> да, но и проблем таких у меня не было )
<|\n> я сразу ввалился в мате
<[Raiden]> не могу сча ответить, заметки не запускаются. Я обновляюсь сча.
<|\n> это ок конечно, но просто интересно я первый такой дурак пришёл? )
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<|\n> пойду дальше гугл увечить
<[Raiden]> |\n:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration    -  если не поможет, используй настрйоки де.
<|\n> окок, но я где настройки эти де )
<[Raiden]> я могу только про кде ответить
<|\n> ну торвальдс упоминал что гном для даунов, но мне как-то ок было, пока все эти шеллы не выкатились
<[Raiden]> днем заходи по москве. Может будут живые
<|\n> да я до утра сам накожу себе свитчер )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в мате по идее есть же аналог гном контрол центра
<[Raiden]> неужели там нет
<|\n> setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -variant altgr-intl -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" nodeadkeys
<|\n> готово
<|\n> просто не понятно всё равно
<|\n> мне что теперь это заводить командой чтоли вместе с сессией
<|\n> втф
<|\n> да, аргументы о том что старый гном был кривым и негодным могут озвучивать только тинейджеры или умом или сердцем
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<[Raiden]> Он был достаточно кривым и почти все проблемы юзабилити перенесены в гном3 и дополнены.
<[Raiden]> новыми.
<|\n> у меня противоположный опыт диаметрально
<|\n> гтк3 вылезла с падением производительности, я в данный момент наблюдаю глитчи с metacity
<|\n> подумал даже снять видео, но врядли его примут как багрепорт
<[Raiden]> я могу в хфце тени и прозрачность мышкой включить, и в кде могу, а в гноме нет.  Или , в гном2, что бы увидеть меню что сделать с файлом, надо сделать драг-энд-дроп с зажатымь альтом. Но это не сработает, т.к. этот хоткей занят метасити и двигает окно
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<|\n> это в кде такое с кодировками?
<|\n> CP1252 → UTF-8
<|\n> зато работает переключение раскладки и можно какать на рабочем столе невозбранно иконками и всяким другим, всё остальное - рюшечки )
<[Raiden]> гном2 пилили очень долго и под конец жизни он был достаточно стабилен - вот единственное счастье. А за удобства ег оможет хвалить только тот, кто больше ничего не видел , не говоря уже о том, что гном2 устарел на столько же ,на сколько и вин хп.
<|\n> на #ubuntu молчат уже 7 минут
<[Raiden]> это моё личное мнение
<|\n> а что кроме qt я должен был видеть?
<|\n> если позволено спросить
<|\n> если устарел корневой функционал, для которого ДЕ и предназначен - значит линукс тоже устарел и надо его переписать с нуля
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, что угодно ) макось, вин7 , кде. Да даже хфце, в котором всё заявленное реально работает и чаще хватает мышки.
<|\n> при чём тут другие оси )
<[Raiden]> при том , что надо конкурировать с другими осями.
<[Raiden]> или хотя бы сделать небольшое усилие в эту сторону, что бы популярность повысилась )
<|\n> сравнивать xfce с гномом ни разу не конструктивно
<|\n> это лирика всё, что в виндоусе там в макосях, мой выбор пролегает между qt и gtk
<|\n> как и всегда, gtk2 был норм, gtk3 говно, в этом суть озвученного мной мнения
<[Raiden]> ну вот поэтому тебе и кажется что гном2 что-то реально хорошее. А мир он шире. И когда начинаешь сравнивать, начинаеш ьпонимать, что гном2 - это было просто 10 лет застоя.
<[Raiden]> Причем не лучшего качества
<|\n> ширина мира распространяется и на плохое, это очень субъективные понятия, поэтому я апеллирую к маст-би функционалу
<|\n> он был и его не стало, у меня больше нет гнома, в то время как остальное мне не нравится
<|\n> это баг? )
<[Raiden]> Это тоже проблема гнома, да )
<[Raiden]> мате можеш ьиспользовать, если уж так нравится.
<|\n> у мате нет репов для 14.04
<[Raiden]> Они будут преходить на гтк3 и видимо будут заимствовать код из гном3.
<|\n> это не баг мате или баг мате? )
<|\n> и потянут за собой всё то "добро"
<[Raiden]> |\n: мате в 14.04 есть в офиц репах
<|\n> воу
<|\n> воу воу воу
<|\n> спс [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> гг, незачто
<[Raiden]> я могу только сказать, что последние версии гном2 мне нравятся больше чем гном3.
<|\n> мне ок было с гномом и флюксбоксом
<|\n> но с флюксбоксом я не шустр ни разу
<|\n> а ответа по раскладке всё нет, спасибо дизайнерам интерфейса чо )
<[Raiden]> Спать хочу уже, а всё обновляется )
<|\n> ты там на электрочайнике чтоли
<|\n> 100 мегабит фэу-фэу ссд фть
<[Raiden]> Да, надо будет в этом году ссд купить. Я ещё прочитал ,что есть фишка кэширования запросов с хдд
<|\n> bcache
<[Raiden]> под линь есть 2-3 варианта как сделать
<[Raiden]> угу
<|\n> хз я шифруюсь
<|\n> мне не надо
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты в этот раз не с нуля ставишь?
<[Raiden]> ну, решил обновить, снести не долго )
<|\n> я текущий инстанс имею с 9.04
<|\n> что вы там сносите, нинад
<[Raiden]> мне на самом деле сохранять нечего на / , кроме несколько конфигов котоыре бекапятся
<[Raiden]> поэтому и в обновлении особого смысла нет или нет большой разницы по времени
<tagezi> всем нечего сохранять на /. просто они об этом не знают )
<[Raiden]> да, пожалуй )
<|\n> и кэшировать-то нечего, да? )
<[Raiden]> ну, у меня десктоп с 5 хдд. Доступ к ним возможно есть смысл кэшировать. НА ссд это будет без потерь в случае потери питания.
<|\n> да-да, я знаю
<|\n> но надо сё шифровать, а то серые дядьки посадят за экранку с торентов
<[Raiden]> если можно получить ускорение , то надо попробовать )
<[Raiden]> про шифрование я не буду коментировать )
<[Raiden]> осенью может уговорю жабу.
<[Raiden]> обновилось, перезагружу дял проверки.
<[Raiden]> всё удачно прошло )
<tagezi> не говори оп )
<[Raiden]> всё, сн. Может даже не снесу.
<|\n> я всё узнал пацаны
<|\n> вообще всё про это добро и зачем новый гном и как так вышло
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-19
<altunin> msg fhuryytng
<altunin> out
<tagezi> утра всем
<Nismund> 0/
<tagezi> http://ubuntu.ru/get
<tagezi> чо опять за бардак?
<artus> утра чюлавеки
<gry> доброе утро
<fx_> Hi
<fx_> Может изза подбитого винта убунта виснуть намертво?
<fx_> Q 3off
<fx_> Есть кто
<gry> насколько намертво? на чём она виснет?
<UNIm95> fx_:  да
<fx_> Просто виснет и все
<UNIm95> fx_:  у меня была проблема со шлейфом
<fx_> У меня винт стоял на компе,и когда чтотоделал у меня комп раз сек на5-10 подвисал, потом хруст винта и все снова работало
<UNIm95> висло намертво
<UNIm95> хотя в консоли писалось что линк очень медленный
<fx_> Я его поставил на сервер домашний
<UNIm95> винт часом не WD GREEN?
<fx_> Он 3 года отлично работал и вот 2 месяца мозг имеет
<UNIm95> посмотри его smart
<fx_> Я сначала не понял у меня сеть на роутере пропадала, потом оказалось что это изза сервера, и вот вчера смотрю с него кино, тут фильм виснет сеть пропадает, переключаюсь монитором на него, сервер висит
<fx_> Принудительно выключаю
<fx_> И вот слышу знакомый хруст винта
<UNIm95> fx_:  посмотри смарт винта
<fx_> Как?
<fx_> Диск барракуда 7200
<fx_> 5 год ему пошел=)
<UNIm95> fx_:  man smartctl
<fx_> http://pastebin.com/qihkSaz1
<fx_> С телефона мегаудобно копипастить
<fx_> =)
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый день. Кто BTRFS использует дома? Объясните что можно сделать со снапшотом? Можно потом с него образ в файл снять? Хочу рутовый раздел бакапить не выходя из системы
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<pahan> У меня стоит xubuntu 12.04 обновить до 14.04. Должен я ставить промежуточные версии?
<pahan> Менеджер обновлений не видит  LTS версий почемуто.
<pahan> Я должен сам добавить репозиторий для 14.04 может?
<Philipp2007> pahan: Не уверен что обновление нормально встанет. Лучше по новой установить
<pahan> Philipp2007, я понимаю. Но систма стоит с 10.04, хочу попробовать без переустановки. Уж очень много добра проподет с нуля если.
<Philipp2007> Ну бакап системного раздела обязательно сделай.
<|\n> я много раз не без граблей делал подобные вещи, если дух задротства силён в тебе - в путь )
<|\n> причём на шифрованном /
<|\n> с чрутами при фейлах и прочими прелестями
<|\n> с 9.04 текущая копия живёт на ноуте, вот уже 14.04
<pahan> Поудалял все репозитории, что были и добавил только свой старый и trusty для 14.04.
<pahan> Вроде подхватило
<|\n> вот я и переехал в lxde
<|\n> плюйте в меня, гоните меня, насмехайтесь надо мной
<aleksei`> всем добрый день ))
<gry> здравствуй
<Diadlo> Привет, народ
<Diadlo> нужна ваша помощь. рукожопый человек, тобишь я. неправильно разметил винт с помощью fdisk. 2 раздела были переразмечены. Вопрос: как вернуть все взад? форматирование не производилось
<Diadlo> прочитал, что есть программы, которые могут расчитать разделы после анализа всего винта. Кто знает, чем это можно сделать?
<artus> Diadlo, paragon partition manager точно знаю может вернуть разметку.
<snql> пасаны
<Diadlo> спасибо огромное, чувак)) пойду тестить
<snql> а что в убунте нового? что-то одни свистелки-перделки в 14.04 в юнити, который я конечно же выпилю сразу же
<artus> а фиг его знает :D
<snql> вообще смысла обновляться с 12.04 не вижу
<snql> это чем ребята там 2 года занимались
<artus> snql, ну дык обои рисовали наверно
<|\n> короче какие варианты если я с -09 не могу прибить ссаный пульсаудио
<snql> :)
<|\n> сдохло
<|\n> пид другой
<|\n> откуда-то перезапустилось
<|\n> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<|\n> сервисы на стопоре, откуда оно спаунится?
<|\n> втф
<snql> а кто это сделал, айайай
<|\n> серьёзно, не в кроне  же оно?
<snql> вот качается 2370 пакетов и задумываешься - сколько же труда было вложено
<He3HauKa> всем здрасте!!! тут есть спецы? никак немогу звук настроить .... просто пичаль
<He3HauKa> слышал версию : - типа в ядре поддержку надо включить ( акак? я незнаю)
<He3HauKa> http://paste.org/71905
<andrex> !alsa > He3HauKa
<ubuntuhelp> He3HauKa, please see my private message
<snql> памагите абнавил убунту и кароче типерь нада руками startx писать, сам не запускаеться. папа придет убьет. как зделать чтобы заработало??
<andrex> за историю пать, за грамотность 2
<andrex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure *dm
<andrex> gdm xdm etc
<snql> спасибо :)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> о тагезя ожил)
<tagezi> да. у меня чото ваще инет лагает
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Fail!
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> 14.04 пока вызывает хорошие впечатления.
<Nismund> угу. хотя таки по мелочи глюки вылезают)
<Nismund> но! стал ждущий режим работать! чего на 13.10 не было
<snql> [Raiden]: не заметил разницы после 12.04
<He3HauKa> snql:  за то разница с 11.04 бешенная .  в 11.04 было не так красиво и понтово - но за то всё с полтыка запускалось - а теперь круто и красиво - за то со звуком уже 3 дня трахаюсь  (не работает и хоть ты тресни)
<He3HauKa> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<He3HauKa> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<Scrimmer> He3HauKa: а что не так со звуком?
<Scrimmer> и ты на 14.04 же?
<snql> [Raiden]: может знаешь где он хранит настройки? http://anl4u.com/blog/icon-only-task-manager-in-kde-a-nice-launcher-by-default/
<snql> мне нужно в лаунчер sh скрипт добавить
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> измени настройки и поищи в хомпапке файлы по времени. Мне лень искать
<Diadlo> Нарооод, очень нужна помощь. Были разделы NTFS, слились в раздел ext4. Очень нужно восстановить. Как можно больше
<[Raiden]> что-то сомневаюсь что возможно.
<[Raiden]> Если только на них не писалось ещё, но непонятно как восстанавливать, если там экст4 уже )
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:  ммм очень помощь нужна  - со звуком задолбался ... непашет хоть сдохни
<Diadlo> данных было записано поверх мало
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: какая звуковуха и версия убунты?
<He3HauKa> 14.04   intel alc880
<[Raiden]> набери  cat /proc/asound/cards , видно там её?
<He3HauKa> http://paste.org/71910
<[Raiden]> Ну видимо что драйвер грузится. Наверное косяк какой-то с настройкой
<[Raiden]> алк кстати реалтек
<He3HauKa>  это да...
<Sergey_IT> вытащи наконец наушники от телефона из ушей
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:  это такая беда со всеми дистрами ....
<Sergey_IT> alsamixer крутил?
<He3HauKa> видимо из за ядра
<He3HauKa> альса ничего не может
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: попробуй вписать то что тут говорят и сделать потом sudo alsa force-reload
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075427&p=12484954#post12484954
<He3HauKa> щас гляну
<[Raiden]> по хоже какой-то баг, оно мутит динамики, думая что воткнуты наушники. Инфа там правда от 13 года
<[Raiden]> и ещё я бы удалил всё что начинается с alsa и pulse в хомпапке. До кучи.
<[Raiden]> включая скрытые
<[Raiden]> У меня сложнее пробелма. Думаю какую тушенку купить :)
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:  ураааааааааааа  наконец то!!!!
<[Raiden]> гг
<He3HauKa> я кстати делал то что ты сказал - только я писал не 3 jack  а  5 jack
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:  большое спасибо!!!!!
<[Raiden]> этих кодеков много, они достаточн оотличаются что бы чужие настройки не подошли.
<Diadlo> [Raiden], я нашел таки вроде нужное мне чудо. В комплекте с TestDisk'ом идет PhotoRec. Так вот она ищет все файлы (что вроде не соответствует названию) в разделе, не зависимо от текущей/прошлой файловой системы
<[Raiden]> А у меня до сих пор аудиджи 1  от креатива. Оказалась одной из удачных покупок. думаю уже лет 12-14 пашет
<[Raiden]> Diadlo: да, есть такая утилита, моет восстанавливать с экст4. НО что бы с нтфс , который стал экст4 , не слышал.
<[Raiden]> попробуй )
<only_you> посоны, подскажите, пожалуйста, юсб звуковую карту
<[Raiden]> я такими не пользовался.
<He3HauKa> могу точно сказать ... максимум что он вытащит = документы.   видео будут запороты
<Diadlo> <[Raiden]> лично сейчас пробую. правда все разделы слепились в 1Тб и искать он будет... отчитаюсь, как только получу первый нужный файл
<He3HauKa> я баловался виндовыми восстановителями -  доки вытаскивал ннууу пару фоток ... видосы запороты 100%
<kyshtynbai> У меня была (и есть, в принципе, лежит в коробочке с запчастями) Behrinher U control, цифр серии не вспомню
<Diadlo> ну на винде я востановлением получал 99% фоток и 100% видео но с убитым качеством
<kyshtynbai> я был доволен ею - в винде надо было ставить дрова, в убунте шла так.
<Diadlo> но это были последние файлы удаленый с флехи
<only_you> kyshtynbai: в убунте без костілей заводилась?
<[Raiden]> можно тогда и тестдиск попробовать. Если он каким-то чудом сможет восстановить старую таблицк разделов, то возможно шансы увеличатся. Только средства для восстановления тогда будут нужны типа R-Studio
<[Raiden]> для нтфс.
<kyshtynbai> http://www.gearnuts.com/images/items/1800/UCA202-xlarge.jpg
<kyshtynbai> only_you: абсолютно безо всяких
<kyshtynbai> просто втыкнул и работает
<only_you> доволен звуком?
<Diadlo> а что даст восстановленая таблица разделов?
<He3HauKa> Diadlo:   Я  про опыт  свой говорю : на диске 2 формата были сделаны, стояла винда .... потом линукс ... потом формат и другой линукс ... потом вытянул  доки )))
<kyshtynbai> Единственное, надо было выбирать какое устройство использовать для вывода звука
<Diadlo> <[Raiden]> странно, что вообще что-то достал :D
<kyshtynbai> в гном шеле есть удобное расширение для этого
<kyshtynbai> only_you: я не аудиофил, для меня и мп3 128 килобит в секунду нормально.
<kyshtynbai> Вот такая как на ссылке у меня.
<only_you> понял, спасибо)
<kyshtynbai> Я её купил потому, что сгорел (или отломался) вход наушников в ноуте.
<Diadlo> <[Raiden]>: такой вопрос. а я могу на ходу удалять файлы восстановленные photorec'ом, или он их поверх восстанавливать будет?
<[Raiden]> Diadlo: что даст не знаю. Просто мысли в слух. Если восстанвоить таблицу разделов, т может ещё что-то прочитается с них , от прошлой структуры фс
<[Raiden]> Восстанавливай как сча, если реально что-то восстанавливается...
<[Raiden]> Diadlo: не знаю.
<Diadlo> ждать надо 48 часов >.<
<Sergey_IT> не жди, если лень
<Diadlo> тут вообще без вариантов. там семейный архив фото за лет 7 + рабочие документы
<[Raiden]> Пора составлять сборник полезных советов от Sergey_IT
<Diadlo> видео с концертов... о которых, я думаю, можно забыть
<Sergey_IT> копии надо иметь, особенно, если что с компом делаешь
<Diadlo> вот не поверишь. собирался на днях поехать винт купить, что бы это все забэкепить
<aleksei`> ночи ...
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], зачем? Паркинсона хватит
<[Raiden]> )
<Diadlo> вот нафиг мне эта 14.04 сдалась?
<kyshtynbai> Ppa для гном-шелл 3.12 не попадался вам часом?
<[Raiden]> Я всегда разбивал до установки диск , и использовал кастом , не авто. И ни 1 инсталятор линукс мне ничего ен сносил в итоге.
<[Raiden]> недоверие к автоматике наверное спасало )
<Diadlo> я теперь тоже никогда не позволю автоматическому процессу что-то делать
<Diadlo> просто буквально перед этим я вручную угробил разделы на винте
<Diadlo> но это благополучно восстановилось за 10 минут через testdisk
<Diadlo> а тогда я решил, что лучше пусть инсталятор все сделает сам.. ага, щас
<Sergey_IT> ребята, как вам удается наступать на одни и те же грабли постоянно
<Diadlo> так наоборот же. пытался не наступить, а получилось как всегда
<Sergey_IT> очень старался наверно
<Diadlo> как видишь оочень
<Diadlo> *,
<jura1243>  /msg nickserv identify kp246u
<jura1243> test
<ubuntuhelp> jura1243, Понг.
<jura1243> кто здесь?
<UNIm95> jura1243:  ну я
<jura1243> проверка связи. только клиент настроил
<aleksei`> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<jura1243> кто-н epub документы составлял? что юзаете?
<aleksei`> это эл. подпись?
<jura1243> это для планшетов электронная книга
<aleksei`> тогда я мимо
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-20
<chinya> привет всем
<chinya> почему кто знает не обновляется убунту до 14.04?
<gry> она наверное что-то говорит, даёт ошибку
<chinya> Обнаружена неразрешимая проблема при расчёте обновления.
<chinya>  Это может быть вызвано тем, что:
<chinya>  * Обновление до пре-релиза Ubuntu
<chinya>  * Использование текущей пре-релиз версии Ubuntu
<chinya>  * Неофициальное ПО, не предоставляемое Ubuntu
<chinya> Если ничего из перечисленного не подходит, сообщите об этой ошибке, выполнив команду «ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core» в терминале
<oles_> chinya, обновлять убунту между релизами обычно влечет за собой разные проблемы, гораздо проще накатить новый релиз поверх
<chinya> как обновиться
<oles_> chinya, ты с какой версии обновляешь то хоть
<|\n> ребята, я не очень в теме, может кто подскажет почему мне надо иметь вместе с nvidia-prime 74 пакета из юнайти и гномов в том числе? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7289527/
<|\n> а, ещё забыл, nvidia-331-updates стоит
<tagezi> |\n: а что такое nvidia-prime?
<|\n> мотня которая должна мне в нвидиа-сеттингс показать раздел меню
<|\n> и как-то там помочь с гибридной графикой
<tagezi> |\n: а кто её разрабатывал?
<|\n> мудаки
<|\n> nvidia же
<tagezi> нет, каноникал
<|\n> стопудово? я думал все пакеты с нвидиа- это пропиетарщина
<tagezi> он и привязал их к юнити, потому что, почему это он должен прявязывать её к чемуто ещё?
<|\n> особенно учитывая раздел
<|\n> ну тем не менее я спрашиваю на канале убунты какбы, без претензий
<tagezi> ну, если ты справшиваешь: "почему не 75", то есть 2 способа выяснить. первай написать разрабам, второй залесть в код и посмотреть
<|\n> если бы я не был ленивым шершнем, я бы так и жил в слакваре
<|\n> а писать в лаунчпады и аскубунту ну реально надоело, мой последний вопрос который решился за 2 недели висит там год без ответа
<tagezi> карма
<|\n> я не верю в карму
<|\n> но различаю для себя специфику коммунити
<tagezi> на многие ты вопросы ответы написал?
<|\n> на пару написал, чтобы не в одни ворота
<tagezi> вот, а в карму не веришь.. сам ни кому не помог, хочешь что бы только тебе помогали
<|\n> это не так
<|\n> но даже если бы это было так, то это никак не отменяет мою точку зрения
<tagezi> естественно, сознание строит мир вокруг нас )
<|\n> это не тот случай, но я согласен с основной концепцией бесконечной удалённости от грани объективного
<|\n> tagezi, там в принципе всё ок на самом деле без рекомендованных, однако мне навязывают выбор между gdm/kdm/lightdm без вариантов, если я хочу заставить этот nvidia-prime
<tagezi> когда я ставлю кубунту мне тоже навязывают ядро линукс =)
<gry> а что же ещё использовать?
<|\n> tagezi, кажется это не совсем уместная параллель
<tagezi> разработчик сам решает что он поддердивает
<tagezi> и от чего он отталкиваеться
<|\n> это замечательная точка зрения в свете попыток намекнуть мне, что надо помогать коммунити, которое его разделяет, а разделяет ли?
<tagezi> хороша что мир не впаривают
<|\n> то есть если всё *не совсем похо* значит это хорошо?
<Leagnus> всех с празднеком!
<Sergey_IT> С праздником
<Timon_Crazy> с каким ? их минимум 2а
<Leagnus> с обоими
<Timon_Crazy> с "20 апреля празднуется День китайского языка. Этот праздник был учрежден ЮНЕСКО в 2010 году," ?
<Leagnus> вопрос: если ls -l	выдаёт, что все права на файлы даны только root, то scp с одного хоста на другой никак не получится?
<Leagnus> при условии, если я не root
<Sergey_IT> а причем здесь китайкий язык (и юнеско)?
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, праздник сегодня такой
<Timon_Crazy> ты же с ним поздравлял ?
<Sergey_IT> с Пасхой
<Timon_Crazy> а это праздник? или значимый день, только для опередленной группы людей?
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT,
<Sergey_IT> а про китайский практически никто даже не слушал
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, интересно а что значит Праздник Пасхи ?
<Sergey_IT> Timon_Crazy: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%85%D0%B0
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, я же не википедию, а тебя спросил )
<Sergey_IT>  Timon_Crazy, тебя что то не устраивает?
<Timon_Crazy> да нет. вроде пока всё хорошо
<Leagnus> man Пасха
<Sergey_IT>  Timon_Crazy, назови праздник для всех
<Leagnus> секс
<Sergey_IT> для некоторых праздник, когда его нет
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, день заплпты? не )
<Timon_Crazy> новый од )
<Timon_Crazy> выход релиза убунты )
<Sergey_IT> так это не для всех праздники
<Timon_Crazy>  Sergey_IT но дл ябольшего числа людей чем прадник определенного христианского культа )
<Sergey_IT> и что? Праздник же, причем - известный всему миру
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, не всему. европейская цивилизация не весь мир )
<Sergey_IT> Timon_Crazy, 1. христианство распространилось на весь мир 2. оно пошло не из европы
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, в основном задело европейские страны
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, Рим - нынешняя европа ?
<Leagnus> ребят, при переносе с хоста на хост тарить лучше с -p опцией?
<Sergey_IT> Timon_Crazy, иерусалим в европе?
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, Рим - азия ?
<Timon_Crazy> понтий пилат - азиат ?
<Timon_Crazy> иудазм - да не европа. но христианство - европейская религия
<Sergey_IT> Timon_Crazy, "Христианство возникло в I веке в Палестине..." - википедия, однако
<Leagnus> поцики, вы шо? И Христос, и апостолы были евреями
<andrex> ну  а + появилсо в XIII веке)
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, в I веке не могло )
<Timon_Crazy> так как века идут от Рождества Христова )
<Timon_Crazy> он жил 33 года )
<rekcuFniarB> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-org-ru/10404104
<Sergey_IT> и что? 33 год - это 1-ый вет
<Sergey_IT> к
<Timon_Crazy> в принципе да
<Timon_Crazy> тут ошибся
<Timon_Crazy> как христианство называлось до христа?
<jura1243> test
<ubuntuhelp> jura1243, Fail!
<jura1243> да
<Sergey_IT> Timon_Crazy: почитай что-нибудь, не?
<Timon_Crazy> Sergey_IT, да спорное мнение на этот счет
<Timon_Crazy> языкники то называли проще : Религия мертвого бога
<tagezi> не нужно за всех язычников говорить )
<tagezi> кроме, того, термин "языник" еврейского происхождения, пернятый христианами, и значащий человек другой веры
<tagezi> реально, почитал бы что-нибудь )
<Timon_Crazy> tagezi, я говорю в терминах 20го века.
<Timon_Crazy> tagezi, подобную терминалогию использовали жители скандинавии (что мы сейчас называем скандинавией)
<tagezi> от какого сканлинавского корня произошло слово язычник? )
<rekcuFniarB> Надоело обновляться… Чё так долго блин
<rekcuFniarB> По сто раз пересобирается долбаный initramfs, вместо того чтобы собрать его в конце после установки всех модулей, а не после установки каждого..
<Sergey_IT> не обновляйся... а если логику ввести в обновлялку, багов на порядок возрастет
<andrex> +1
<andrex> чем проще тем неньше ошибок
<rekcuFniarB> Не обновляясь невозможно пользоваться десктопной системой.
<rekcuFniarB> Захочешь поставить более новую версию какого нибудь ПО, а нельзя, оно потребует обновить какие нибудь зависимые библиотеки.
<andrex> хм сфили
<rekcuFniarB> Depency hell.
<Sergey_IT> rekcuFniarB, обновляюсь постоянно и не вижу проблем
<rekcuFniarB> Какие проблемы? Я говорю что долго.
<Sergey_IT> попей чайку, делов то
<rekcuFniarB> Это несколько часов идёт :D
<Sergey_IT> жуть - и как ты в такое вляпался?
<rekcuFniarB> Система стоит с 2009г.
<Sergey_IT> и зачем обновлять? Ставь заново - проще будет
<rekcuFniarB> Нет
<rekcuFniarB> Это займёт ещё больше времени.
<Sergey_IT> вряд ли
<rekcuFniarB> Нихрена.
<rekcuFniarB> Я весь месяц буду постепенно доустанавливать что было.
<Sergey_IT> и что у тебя там такого ставится?
<rekcuFniarB> Некоторые вещи вовсе были установлены методом sudo make install.
<rekcuFniarB> Куча всяких -dev пакетов, например.
<Sergey_IT> тем более такие не обновишь
<rekcuFniarB> И не надо. А после установки придётся пересобирать.
<Sergey_IT> а с какой системы обновляешься? 9.04?
<rekcuFniarB> 13.10
<Sergey_IT> а причем здесь 2009г?
<rekcuFniarB> Дык система с того года установлена.
<rekcuFniarB> За это время была сильно засрана всякими пакетами.
<Sergey_IT> тем более но-новой надо - лучшая чистка
<rekcuFniarB> И как вендузятники каждый год переустанавливать?
<Sergey_IT> Я раз в 2 года лтс ставлю, а на сервере 10.04 до сих пор
<rekcuFniarB> И вторая причина, по которой переустановка не катит. Слишком много кастомных конфигов, которые будут утеряны.
<rekcuFniarB> Я месяц буду всё снова перенастраивать по вечерам, нафиг надо.
<andrex> Sergey_IT,  так а какая версия пхп у тя тама
<rekcuFniarB> Ну вот, снова update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic
<andrex> терпи, не мужик чтоли?
<rekcuFniarB> Опа, всё!
<rekcuFniarB> Ща пойду покакаю и ребутнусь.
<Sergey_IT> почему конфиги будут утеряны? Я нужные сохраняю всегда
<andrex> если конфиги были поменяны то при обновлении оно спросит нада менять их или нет)
<andrex> серега чет уснул чтоли)
<andrex> у кого 10 4 еще есть?
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, какая-то хрень baloo_file заняла 100% CPU http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217434
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ну, я же говорил что балу жрёт проц )
<tagezi> и нифига он не быстрее чем непомук )
<snql> линуксы гг
<snql> даешь нормального софта
<snql> и выпиливай говноинтерфейсы
<snql> ;)
<tagezi> snql: шочешь купить мс и апл и ткрыть все их наработки? )
<snql> да
<tagezi> покупай )
<snql> особенно православный интерфейс мелкомягких
<snql> (не метро)
<tagezi> ифейс у них отстой, всегда был )
<snql> хороший интерфейс
<snql> задали стандарт
<snql> теперь вы видим везде тот же пуск, тот же трей
<snql> но все-равно не то
<tagezi> эм.. всмысле стандарт?
<tagezi> os/2 задала стандарт, а они его чисто украли )
<tagezi> если бы ibm тогда не аплатила мс за создание оси, мс до сих пор были бы никому не известны
<snql> ну ладно, доработали
<tagezi> украли
<tagezi> и с тех пор ничего нового туда не принесли
<snql> таки там все хорошо
<snql> вроде и то же самое. но все-равно чего то не хватает
<tagezi> там всё привычно, а не хорошо.. глючит оно по втрашному
<tagezi> с*
<Sergey_IT> интерфейс значения не имеет - какая разница куда тыкать
<tagezi> вообще, ифейс мс годиться только хомячкам любящих смотреть котиков
<rekcuFniarB> sudo rm /usr/bin/baloo_file; sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/bin/baloo_file
<rekcuFniarB> Костылинукс.
<Sergey_IT> не нравится - не ставь, в чем проблема?
<rekcuFniarB> Слишком поздно.
<Sergey_IT> никогда не поздно - это отговорка
<andrex> ыы
<rekcuFniarB> На венду возвращаться слишком геморно. Это и хард покупать новый для переноса данных.
<rekcuFniarB> И месяц как минимум потратить для создания удобного окружения.
<Sergey_IT> это тоже отговорка
<andrex> ну поставил место рута и екст драйвер ей скормил или тупо конвертнул в нтфс
<andrex> хомяк
<Sergey_IT> если надо - делаешь, если не хочешь - ищешь отговорки... как то так
<tagezi> третьй день нет обнов. Интересно, они делают вид что всё в порядке или просто забили на дистр? )
<andrex> да и ваще, тя никто не застовлял, линукс втыкать
<andrex> tagezi, все вместе
<rekcuFniarB> Повёлся на популизм.
<rekcuFniarB> в своё время.
<andrex> а своей головы на плечах нету?
<Sergey_IT> никогда не гонись за модой )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну тогда я был молод и глуп.
<Sergey_IT> почему был? ))
<andrex> хм, я в 15 лет поставил аспшку первый раз) потом мандриву потом в 2008 бубунту, потом ваще собрал чето непонятное свое, а вот щас сижу с форточек ибо лень было тащить комп с собой
<tagezi> да ты последнее время почти и не сидиш тут )
<andrex> сплю
<tagezi> не верю )
<Sergey_IT> да он старый ленивый стал )
<andrex> да и ень вырубать спчку у винды, а после неё чатик отваливается программно и мне лень его перезапускать, по этому часто сижу тупо без вас))
<tagezi> наверное, сидишь там и собираешь опять хрен знает что, типа, мутированые форточки на ядре линукс и ифейсом от iOS =)
<andrex> не я компилю ос\2
<andrex> мля воскресенье, откуда 41 мертвая душа тут взялась)
<andrex> Sergey_IT, весь в тебя))
<Sergey_IT> а то! Лень - движитель прогресса
<tagezi> лень, двигатель лохотронщиков для наживы, никакого отношения к прогрессу она не имеет )
<andrex> продаю воздух, 10 центов за 100 грамм
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и вообще, думай что говоришь, тут же дети )
<andrex> ппц, тагезя, не ругай сережку, он дурному ненаучит))
<rekcuFniarB> >> Sergey_IT: почему конфиги будут утеряны? Я нужные сохраняю всегда
<rekcuFniarB> Бекапы конфигов есть, но не всегда можно просто так взять и накатить старый конфиг в новую систему, может что-то сломаться, т.к. в конфигах часто что-то меняют.
<tagezi> угу, он только дурному и может научить )
<andrex> :D
<andrex> ладно, если че пинайте
 * andrex уполз обратно в нору
<tagezi> я вон из-за него думать научился.. теперь зуб мудрости ползёт, жрать не даёт )
<Sergey_IT> (17:16:21) rekcuFniarB: И вторая причина, по которой переустановка не катит. Слишком много кастомных конфигов, которые будут утеряны.
<tagezi> угу, балистической ракетой.. ща отключится в свой винде.. и с кончами )
<andrex> сам ты скончами
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, зубы мудрости самые ненадежные
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да знаю я про них всё.. у меня всётаки мед образование.. второе.. у нас колледж в основном протезистов выпускал.. мы лабаранты были так, за одно
<andrex> зубы выставляли, чтобы протезы покупали)
<Sergey_IT> в питере зубы сами выставляются, без усилий
<tagezi> угу, особо у приезжих..
<tagezi> не привычные они к нашей воде )) минералов типа в ней мало лоя них.. а грысть мел не желают )
<rekcuFniarB> А что с imageshack.us? Оно перестало быть бесплатным что ли?
<rekcuFniarB> У меня скрипт отвалился :(
<rekcuFniarB> 30 DAYS FREE
<andrex> фз первый раз о таком сышу ваще
<tagezi> а чо тебе itmages.ru не нравится?
<rekcuFniarB> Они сменили апи как-то и мне лень стало его реверсинжинирить.
<rekcuFniarB> А imageshack по моим наблюдениям самый надёжный, ни разу не подвёл, залитые лет 10 назад фотки до сих пор доступны. Чего не скажешь  о других говнохостингах.
<tagezi> эм..ну товарищи развиваются, вот и поменяли api
<tagezi> ну, itmages вроде тоже не удаляет фортки
<rekcuFniarB> Они не так долго существуют, рано судить.
<rekcuFniarB> К тому же .ru
<rekcuFniarB> Обязательно подведут.
<tagezi> ну тогда плати бабло лягуше и не жалуйся
<andrex> итмажес та наш всмысле ваще наш
<tagezi> сымый офигенный хостинг из всех которые я юзал
<rekcuFniarB> Ща ещё у хипстеров какой-то imgur популярен.
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8B
<tagezi> у них на ресурсе только котики? )
<tagezi> https://imgur.com/gallery/wYTW0pp
<tagezi> гг угадал )
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, баг до сих пор не пофиксили https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<rekcuFniarB> Каноникал жжот
<Sergey_IT> тем более - ставь чистую систему
<rekcuFniarB> С нуля я лучше венду поставлю :D
<tagezi> да космонавт вообще мозги проспорил, не понятно чем он занимается.. пилит какую-то хрень и пиарит это уродство на лево и на право..
<rekcuFniarB> Как можно вообще выпускать релиз с такими критическими ошибками?
<tagezi> зато свежий софт )
<Timon_Crazy> tagezi, тебя заставляют использовать его продукт?
<rekcuFniarB> Timon_Crazy: вы прям как ватники в политических срачах :D
<Timon_Crazy> rekcuFniarB, сударь не желаете обосновать свои слова ?
<Timon_Crazy> используют ось "нахаляву" и возмущаются. )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну а что, нет что ли? :D
<Timon_Crazy> я жду обоснование
<rekcuFniarB> Что именно не понятно в моих словах?
<tagezi> Timon_Crazy: вы меня знаете?
<Timon_Crazy> tagezi, не имею чести. это важно ?
<tagezi> ну, что бы ответить на ваш вопрос да
<Timon_Crazy> я оперировал вашими же словами
<Timon_Crazy> хернЬ. пиарит и т.д.
<rekcuFniarB> Не оперировал.
<tagezi> я 4 года занимаюсь тем что помогаю людям которым влом запомнить адрес гугла и полумать как сформулировать свой вопрос там решать свои проблемы, в том числе и те которые создал космонавт.. пишу говноблог, для тех у кого хвотило мозгов
<tagezi> запомнить адрес гугла, но не хватило мозгов прочитать ман
<tagezi> Timon_Crazy: так что я имею право говорить о проблеммах этой системы
<Timon_Crazy> да?
<Sergey_IT> проблемы везде есть - но абсолютизировать не надо
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я не обсолютизирую, просто реально, каноникал не волнует стабильность ситемы, они только пилять свои хреньки
<tagezi> если бы дебиан не послалбы их с апстаром, они бы и его продолжили бы пилить
<tagezi> вмест того что бы, хотя бы к релизу привести всё в порядок в системе
<rekcuFniarB> Ну апстарт то ещё норм поделка. Мне нравится.
<rekcuFniarB> Я считаю что фиксированная дата релизов не нужна. Как будет готово так и релизить.
<Timon_Crazy> я стороник без релизных дистрибутивов
<rekcuFniarB> В таком случае вопрос в твойм стиле: почему ты не на рачлинуксе?
<rekcuFniarB> *твоём
<tagezi> можно просто сид.. популярный ролинг деббазед
<rekcuFniarB> Ой, да у  него вообще веда :D
<rekcuFniarB> *венда
<tagezi> впронципе таже убунта только безкастылей от каноникал
<rekcuFniarB> Дебиян слишком редко обновляется.
<tagezi> нормально он обновляется )
<rekcuFniarB> Не реже двух раз в год как Убунта?
<tagezi> просто они разделили на тем кому нужна ваще безглючная системы, и тем кому нужно безглючная система..остально в экстрим
<rekcuFniarB> Не, testing не катит.
<tagezi> на экстриме делают убунту )
<tagezi> у них тестинг намного стабильнее чем релиз убунту
<rekcuFniarB> Дык убунта же оттуда берёт пакеты, с чего бы стабильнее?
<tagezi> единственное, нужно включить не свободнве репы, что бы иметь флешь, мп3 и всю остальную хрень
<tagezi> нет, они берут из унстабл пакеты, в тесте дебиана ещё нет LO 4.2
<tagezi> да и много чего нет.. примерно через пол годика они войдут в тест, когда основные ошибки попилят
<rekcuFniarB> А click пакеты когда будут в системе?
<tagezi> незнаю.. может и никогда
<rekcuFniarB> А я начал надеяться что наконец-то будет возможность устанавливать приложения как в венде.
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: каноникал досихпол центр приложений не может допилить до ума.. он в дибеане до сих пор не вошёл в тест из-за критических ошибок
<rekcuFniarB> Ужс…
<tagezi> я вот думаю, когда дебиан сделает пользовательские репы, у них такойже бардак начнёться как в убунту, или они сохранят свои политики?
<rekcuFniarB> А он думает о таком?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> лан, до вечера всем
<ilyak> Привет вам, люди земли
<ilyak> Расскажите, как обновить 10.10 до 14.4
<ilyak> Пока делаю до посинения apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<only_you> записіваешь образ на флешку или диск и ставишь с 0
<only_you> не благодари)
<ilyak> А если с извращениями?
<ilyak> Я ж ничего не теряю по идее
<[Raiden]> ilyak: дебиан вей может сработать. Перед apt-get dist-upgrade  подмени сорслист от 14.04 и сделай apt-get update
<ilyak> [Raiden]: так и делаю
<ilyak> плюс немного магии
<ilyak> я боюсь, что всякие конфиги-хренонфиги не встанут
<ilyak>  /boot не обновится
<ilyak> нвидиа-драйвер не встанет
<[Raiden]> а для чего тебе такое обновление?
<ilyak> [Raiden]: Есть машина со старой убунтой, хочется новую
<[Raiden]> просто поставь новую
<ilyak> Потому что хухлый флеш и файрфокс - это не здорово
<ilyak> [Raiden]: Это же надо диски писать, или с флешкой сношаться
<ilyak> Которой к тому же нет
<ilyak> А тут уже боеспособная система
<[Raiden]> ну тогда сношайся с аптом и конфигами
<ilyak> Сношаюсь
<only_you> поставить с 0 куда бістрее, чем обновлять
<[Raiden]> У каждого своя любимая страница камасутры
<[Raiden]> ))
<rekcuFniarB> Я всегда обновляюсь c 2007г. так: sudo find /etc/apt -type f -name "*.list" -exec sed -i 's/maverick/trusty/' {} \;
<rekcuFniarB> sudo apt-get update
<rekcuFniarB> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rekcuFniarB> Только почему-то все кому я так советовал, умудрялись сломать систему, несмотря на то что у меня всегда работало.
<ilyak> rekcuFniarB: ну сломаю - вернусь к шагу 1
<ilyak> а, ещё я боюсь, что в ~ дот-файлы протухнут
<rekcuFniarB> Дык бекап сделай перед обновлением.
<ilyak> Но тут уж непонятно, что делать
<rekcuFniarB> Даже я бекаплюсь всегда.
<ilyak> Бекаб чего? /home у меня отдельным разделом
<rekcuFniarB> Не протухнут.
<rekcuFniarB> Рутового раздела.
<ilyak> Ну в смысле, новые версии будут глючить со старыми дот-файлами
<rekcuFniarB> Нет.
<ilyak> rekcuFniarB: А зачем бэкапить рутовый раздел?
<rekcuFniarB> Чтобы можно было откатиться назад в случае чего.
<ilyak> Там же ничего нет ценного по сравнению с установкой с нулей
<ilyak> Ну разве что список пакетов можно забэкапить (было :)
<rekcuFniarB> Да и вообще внезапный сбой фс никто не отменял.
<Shtulmahn> Всем привет, у кого бывает такая херня? Затемняется экран и всё висит, через 3 секунды попускает.
<Shtulmahn> В основном при запущенной лисе. Плагины?
<Shtulmahn> Сама лиса стартует 10 секунд
<ilyak> Обновился до 12.4 dist-upgrade-ом
<ilyak> поставил muon
<ilyak> зарядил его обновить систему до 14.4
<ilyak> запасся попкорном
<ilyak> и поп-артом
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<rekcuFniarB> Я б без промежуточного обновления обновился бы ;D
<andrex> все налетели сразу же, стервяники :D
<Sergey_IT> а сам то?
<andrex> ну я как бы предположил что человека не знает как это делать и скромно промолчал)
<[Raiden]> Следовать инструкциям не всегда плохо.
<[Raiden]> если хочется поиграть в обновление, то можно и так.
<Sergey_IT> русская рулетка - это называется
<ilyak> rekcuFniarB: Без промежуточного обновления не хотело
<ilyak> Жаловалось на циклическую зависимость
<ilyak> Пойду перезагружаться, короче. Стремаюсь :)
<ilyak> Ну можете меня поздравить
<ilyak> kubuntu 14.4
<ilyak> А как настроить, чтобы при старте системы wi-fi подключался и дальше всегда был подключен? Компьютер стоит стационарно, точка доступа одна
<ilyak> У меня было настроено, да сплыло
<Sergey_IT> с чем? Все интересное - впереди
<ilyak> Sergey_IT: Что же такого интересного у меня впереди?
<ilyak> Ну то есть да, надо убедиться, что у мамы не сильно порушена привычная обстановка
<ilyak> И сделать автологин
<Sergey_IT> (00:36:09) ilyak: А как настроить, чтобы при старте системы wi-fi подключался
<ilyak> Ну я тыкнул "автоматически подключать всем пользователям"
<ilyak> Это хуже, чем автоматика через /etc/network/interfaces, зато из коробки
<ilyak> Если нареканий не будет, так и оставлю :)
<[Raiden]> поздравляю. кде это хорошо )
<Sergey_IT> когда работает
<ilyak> Sergey_IT: А какие есть популярные грабли?
<Sergey_IT> я кде не использую )
<ilyak> Sergey_IT: А, я думал, ты про wifi >
<Sergey_IT> а так... звук, видео ... сеть
<ilyak> Видео вроде ок
<ilyak> Вообще у меня десктоп
<ilyak> Десктопы круты тем, что там обычно всё работает
<ilyak> Вебкамера ещё, да
<ilyak> В двух ипостасях: микрофон и видео
<Sergey_IT> скайп
<ilyak> Ставлю
<ilyak> Сегфолт
<ilyak> Упячка
<Sergey_IT> 64 бита?
<ilyak> 32
<ilyak> brk(0)                                  = 0xa61e000
<ilyak> brk(0xa63f000)                          = 0xa63f000
<ilyak> --- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SI_KERNEL, si_addr=0} ---
<ilyak> +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
<ilyak> плохие подозрения очень
<ilyak> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<ilyak> 0x08070c6f in QString::trimmed() const@plt ()
<Sergey_IT> у меня работает в 32
<ilyak> 14.04?
<Sergey_IT> да
<ilyak> Какую качал? Я DEB для precise
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже работает, 64 бит.
<ilyak> glib падает причём
<[Raiden]> 1. удали , 2. сходи в источники и включи партнеров реп и поставь снова.
<ilyak> логично, кого включать?
<[Raiden]> ну там будет слово partner
<Sergey_IT> и чего у людей руки чешутся качать дебы
<[Raiden]> или типа
<ilyak> Ах да, ещё принтер проверить
<ilyak> Sergey_IT: Я просто помнил, что скайп как-то нечеловечески ставится
<Sergey_IT> с 10.04 ставил из реп
<ilyak> Надо на работе тоже обновить систему
<Sergey_IT> не забудь копию сделать
<ilyak> А так и должно быть, что partner - precise?
<ilyak> О, завелось
<ilyak> Фаза вспоминания пароля от скайпа
<[Raiden]> в лине ещё стоит поработать над распространением софта. В винде 1 бинарник скайпа работает на любом компе
<[Raiden]> и не важно больше весит установка или меньше, главное что бы людям было комфортно
<ilyak> Пусть на юнити напишут
<ilyak> Блин
<ilyak> Почему микрофон по дефолту выключен в сраном пульсе? :(
<ilyak> Вот тебе и гоп: звука нет
<ilyak> Зато работает вебкамера
<ilyak> Пойду ребутнусь, вдруг спасёт :)
<Sergey_IT> ilyak, какой пароль - я не обновляюсь, но хомяк всегда старый пользую и скайп всегда подкватывал
<[Raiden]> если выйти то над основа вводить
<ilyak> скайп какой-то говна кусок
<ilyak> Звука нет, а со второй попытки начинает монотонно трещать
<Sergey_IT> ты его не умеешь готовить
<ilyak> Никогда не умел
<ilyak> Нигде он у меня толком не прижился
<ilyak> Почему-то когда я начал новый сеанс, в старом сеансе (если туда переключаешься) чёрный экран
<ilyak> Это что? Очередная защита от дурака?
<Sergey_IT> камера одна
<ilyak> Камера?
<ilyak> А, я не про это
<ilyak> Я новый X11 запустил с другим пользователем
<ilyak> А в старом сеансе у меня /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker_greet
<ilyak> жрёт процессор и показывает чёрный экран
<ilyak> исполняемость с него что ли снять? :)
<ilyak> Не, не помогло
<kyshtynbai> Слава Убунту! Космонавту слава! Слава Опенсорсу! Геть Винду!
<kyshtynbai> Извинте.
<Sergey_IT> ilyak, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=194706.0;topicseen
<ilyak> Sergey_IT: Речь не про скайп
<ilyak> А про то, что у меня два пользователя залогинено в системе
<ilyak> И одному из них в X11 показывается чёрный экран
<ilyak> K -> Выход -> Переключить пользователя
<Sergey_IT> извини, такого не встречал
<Sergey_IT> может у второго пользователя в хомяке что не так
<ilyak> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/skype#%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8_%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%89%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F%D1%85_%D0%B2_ubuntu_1204_%D0%B8_%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%88%D0%B5
<ilyak> помог вот этот трюк
<ilyak> load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0
<ilyak> сразу скайп заиграл и запел
<ilyak> Казалось бы блин, неужели за столько лет нельзя в сраной убунте вписать это по умолчанию куда надо?
<ilyak> Или сделать автоопределение?
<ilyak> Эх...
<ilyak> А в остальном вроде всё хоккей
<Sergey_IT> с хоккеем плохо, кстати
<ilyak> Да, просрали, я слышал
<ilyak> В общем,
<ilyak> эксперимент можно считать успехом
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-13
<mapps> hello
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<UNIm95> Ping
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> Всем привет. Я что-нибудь пропустил?
<SergeyIT> спи спокойно
 * UNIm95 z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z
<Haron> O/msg ubuntuhelp !help
<SergeyIT> tagezi: у вас там грозы?
<froover> Драйвера для виртуальной графики в virtualbox не работают с релиза со вторыv сервис паком Ubuntu 14.04.2 приходится использовать образ с драйверами от virtualbox, и устанавливать расширение мимо пакетного менеджера.
<froover> Баг с этим событие оформлялся на lanchpad?
<froover> Проблем нет с Ubuntu 14.04. и 14.10
<tagezi> SergeyIT: на горизонте чо стороны Выборга полыхает но до нас не дошло
<Sergey_IT> зачем тут то скакать?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-14
<andrex> ух
<Kinder-Pingvi> а здесь все мертвая тишина.. :)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Просто фу, где ты смерть увидел?
<Kinder-Pingvi> froover: я? нет.. рано еще мне на смерть смотреть:)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: тем не менее, ты смотришь на это
<Kinder-Pingvi> к жизни надо относиться с юмором.. все равно в конце все умрут :)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Да и вообще никогда не рано на неё смотреть, ибо прийти может в любой момент, в любом возрасте
<Kinder-Pingvi> а почему ты вдруг о ней заговорил? :)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Не я, это ты сделал
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну.. я же только немного вовсе :)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: А ты вкурсе, что ты нарушаешь правила конференции?
<Kinder-Pingvi> пожалуй, мы вместе их нарушаем :)
<froover> froover: Похоже ты действительно не знаешь
<froover> хе
<Kinder-Pingvi> но нас объединяет как минимум то, что в рамках конференции.. мы, допустим, тестируем поведение ирц-софта при ведении обсуждения :D
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Наивный, ты думаешь общение не по теме, это нарушение конференции. Это не так, это разрешено официально. А вот твой ник, нарушает правила ) так как является рекламой продукта
<froover> froover: Теперь я тоже нарушитель, так как такие вещи надо обсуждать вне чата :-D
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну вот засядем с тобой в одной камере #jail и будем до самой смерти вести чудные дискуссии ))
<froover> Раз молчите, обмолвитесь, кто каким клиентом пользуется для irc, я вот не заморачивался, и просто поставил плагин, для поддержки irc в стандартный empathy который использую для других протоколов, на сколько хорошее решение не знаю, работает вроде бы.
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Тебя это тоже касается.
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот ХЧат мне всем нравится... но не нравится тем, что при выводе листинга всех каналов на сервере их нельзя отсортировать по количеству юзеров, сидящих на каналах ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> либо я просто не чита документацию, потому в силу этого стоит квирк) хотя сами понимаете как он ужасно выглядит на ГТКшной среде)))
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: А ещё есть какой то xchat-gnome - как я понял менее популярен чем обычный xchat
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм, счас посмотрим
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi:  что то вроде переделанного xchata по gnome, как то так
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм.. интересный этот гном хчат
<Kinder-Pingvi> правда выдавал мне он приколы... но в прочем да, поприятнее)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: вы тут на листинге каналов какие то жалуетесь, а у меня по моему такого функционала в empathy впринципе нет. Прописал вручную комнату, выбрал сервер, нажал ентре и всё
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну вот такой я максималист) хочется чтобы в одном софте были такие маленькие приятности:)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: А мне хочется, что IM месенджер был один, а не десяток, и он был для личных бесед и для конференций
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для себя решил что программ должно быть 2. для чатов и для бесед.
<SergeyIT> pidgin (7 лет использую)
<froover> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Одна из этих двух выполняет задачи видео звонков? )
<froover> для sip и jabber звонков можно использовать всё тот же empathy, но всё же  я установил SFLPhone - у него потрясающая интеграция в gnome (есть kde версия) использует книгу контактов от evolution, красив просто и удобен в использовании. Конечно не без багов, но вполне оправдывае
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видеозвонками не пользуюсь.
<froover> т смысл отдельной софтины.
<froover> JohnDoe_71Rus:  ну не обязательно видео, аудио например.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тоже не пользую
<froover> JohnDoe_71Rus: и телефоном не пользуетесь железным? Столман перелогиньтесь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проги обычно на авто логин настроены. бывает надо решить проблему в чате, и что бы в личных беседах не приставали
<froover> JohnDoe_71Rus: Наоборот по идее должно быть чаще, но в целом, я тебя понимаю.
<froover> тестирую в вирт машине XFCE (xubuntu) c cairo Dock. Данный док предлагает отдельную кнопку переключения рабочих мест которая или всега поверх, или за окнами, а я бы хотел переключалку, кооторая будет непосредственно на самом доке, а не вне его. Как реализовать совет
<froover> ы есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она на доке и есть
<froover> она вне самой панели (дока)
<froover> как бы рядом, и независимо её перемещать можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> froover: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Hbbp6W2q2IE/UNUj8Dpb60I/AAAAAAAAAzo/opwpqLbcUG4/s1600/cairo-dock.png квадрат с номером 4
<froover> если я делаю эту переключалку позади окон, то при наведении курсора в сторону где док, док появится, а переключалки, что естественно не будет. Возможно это можно как то перенастроить, но по умолчанию именно так
<froover> JohnDoe_71Rus: Во, мне так и надо, такое положение в cairo dock в xubuntu 14.04 точно не дефолтное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню, у меня настройки дока кочуют еще с 10.04 убунты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно настраивал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фото не мое, из сети. но у меня похоже
<froover> понятно, я вот планирую документировать всё это дело, поэтому в вирт машине и проверяю заранее
<froover> нравится оригинальная unity, но на старом пк она ну ни как, вот хочу сделать подобие, на xfce
<froover> именно для старого железа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> froover: http://postimg.org/image/56ep5laaz/ вот нашел скрин свой
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://s009.radikal.ru/i310/1504/94/8587b787a064.png а мне вот нравится как все сделали в елементариОС)
<Kinder-Pingvi> правда эта панелька по ходу их "фирменная" )
<froover> разобрался как добавить, но похоже cairo dock живёт своей жизнью, или создан вредителями. Нет ну добавил чо, только теперь пропала иконка из четырёх квадратор, а вместо неё отображена циферка, которая равно номеру рабочего стола, капец какой то
<froover> типа для базовых действий, сделайте не базовые действия. ну ладно будет думать тыкать мудрить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> froover: правой кнопой по иконке и там совйства
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне вот еще кстати очень важно чтобы была горячая клавиша перетаскивать текущее выделенное окно между рабочими столами )
<froover> елементари не плохо сделали в целом, много чего перерисовали, только самое главное не сделали, и фактически этим убили свою ос. Я про полное отсутсвие глобального меню ,а верхняя панель, просто тупо занимает место, не выполня ничего полезного
<Kinder-Pingvi> в каком смысле отсутствие глобального меню?
<froover> В прямом!!!
<Kinder-Pingvi> но у меня есть глобальное меню..
<Kinder-Pingvi> во всех приложениях, кроме тех, что из коробки в елементари )
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Такое впечатление, что ты сговорился с бобоком и врёшь на пару с ним, скриншот покажи
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну.. мне например удобнее когда меню не глобально в верхней части экрана на панеле, а локально в каждом окне..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а на верхней панельке у меня часы :3
<Kinder-Pingvi> и натыкаю еще с десяток мониторов...
<Kinder-Pingvi> хотя.. я все равно все необходимое вынес уже себе в конки
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: То есть наврал?
<Kinder-Pingvi> протупил точнее, прошу прощения)
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: воот,  а я эту тупость слышу уже во второй раз
<Kinder-Pingvi> а тебе удобно глобальное меню как в юнити? )
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi:  зомби аппокалипсис наступает что ли
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Да, очень удобно )
<Kinder-Pingvi> я вот сколько раз.. с каждым новым полугодичным выпуском пытался себя приучить к юнити..
<Kinder-Pingvi> сползал к монахам с него через пару дней..
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Я прям оргазмирую, от того, что оно у меня есть
<froover> кто есть такие монахи?
<Kinder-Pingvi> те, кому все равно на то, чем люди сейчас пользуются в мире :)
<froover> монахи страшные люди
<froover> если в прямом смысле о них говорить
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне в елементари пока не нравится лишь пару вещей.. это трэй вайна выносится в отдельное маленькое окошко.. и отсутствие кнопки свернуть
<froover> так что, страшные ты говоришь
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот для меня пока самый идеал это хубунту
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: там очень интересно сделано максимизация и минимизация окна, а свернуть можно с помощью, дока, даром что ли он такого размера?
<froover> froover: в unity между прочим, свернуть окно по умолчанию можно только кнопкой на окне, док такой возможности не дают, хотя уже можно такую фичу включить, если поставить компиз конфиг и там активировать
<froover> я не стал это активировать, привык так, окно часто не сворачиваю
<SergeyIT> компиз не нужен
<Kinder-Pingvi> док уже дает такую фичу. ну по крайней мере с убунты 14.04.2 точно )
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне не нравится еще в убунте то, что иногда когда сворачиваешь окно и разворачиваешь, в момент начала анимации внутри окна пропадает изображение, получается сворачивается и разворачивается черное окно в коричневых убунтовских рамочка
<Kinder-Pingvi> х :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> думал проблема с проприетарщиной нвидиа, но не там то собака зарыта, на открытых драйверах то же самое..
<Kinder-Pingvi> кстати о красивых дистрибутивах, еще совсем ништяк deepin linux, поставил его как-то, то я конечно в восторге, действительно красиво и продумано. Но слишком ресурсоемко
<SergeyIT> от нвидиа тоже избавился
<Kinder-Pingvi> почему же? )
<SergeyIT> зависал комп
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: "док уже дает такую фичу. ну по крайней мере с убунты 14.04.2 точно )"
<froover> Я же писал вам тоже самое. Да такую фичу добавили, но сделали потому что народ просил, уведомили, что не считаю это правильной стратегией, сказали, что не желают её особо в будущем поддерживать, и поэтому настройку активировать можно только через расшире
<froover> нный софт по управлению компизом, а в дефолте такой настройки нет
<froover> "мне не нравится еще в убунте то, что иногда когда сворачиваешь окно и разворачиваешь,"
<froover> Нет такого, и никогда не было. Видео графика интегрированная intel
<froover> до этого была графика на AMD карте - закрытый и открытый драйвер
<froover> SergeyIT: На ящике хорошо, меняй что хочешь, а вот с ноутбуками так не прокатит, у меня дискретка нвидия. Я вообще хотел сэкономить, и взять ноут без дискретки с интелом. Но увы, те модели, которые меня интересовали, они все с интелом и нвидия на борту. Видимо сч
<froover> итают, раз тратишь не мало денег, то ты впринципе не можешь не хотеть именно nvidia
<froover> стандартный видимо подход виндузятников геймеров
<froover> теперь вот в игры играть приходится лол
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: удалось сделать то что хотел, кнопку на панели - переключалка рабочих столов. Не получалось,потому что док глючил.
<Kinder-Pingvi> слава Богу:) а я вот наоборот от радеонов везде избавляюсь.. уже второй системник, которым владею - только интел + нвидиа, другого даже думать не могу)
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне вот радеоны не нравятся.. мало того, что их каталист контрол центр мне в страшном сне снился...
<andrex> на вкус и цвет....
<Kinder-Pingvi> все-таки CUDA часто помогает при конвертации фильмов (правда, сейчас я это делаю гораздо реже) и кажись аппаратное сглаживание FMAA или как там оно называлось...
<Kinder-Pingvi> в играх конечно дает особый привкус не в ущерб производительности, если включать то же обычное сглажиавние хотя бы на х8
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Радеон хороши, если использовать открытый драйвер, но не каждый редон будет хорошо работать на открытом. В будущем в плане поддержки свободного драйвера радеон уйдут вперёд я думаю, по сравнению с нвидиа. С другой стороны если у вас nvidia будет но
<andrex> у амд тож свои плюшки есть, но нвидиа их всеравно обскакала
<froover> рмально работать на проприетарном драйвере, вам же пофиг, работает и отлично. Только вот понимаете, осадочек то остался, например с тем, что сообществу самому приходиться релизовывать переключение графики optimus
<andrex> а у мну на буке ток дискретка)
<froover> andrex: у меня тоже была только, пока не сгорела. ПОльзовался аккуратно, хотя и без охлаждающей подставки. Может другая причина поломки, но похоже видео...
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня на буке тоже только дискретка, радеон 4650 мобилити
<andrex> gtx880
<Kinder-Pingvi> так уважаемый, ныне уже, АМД положил большой и толстый на всю линейку ХэДэ 2000-4000
<Kinder-Pingvi> и сказали что мол наши проприетарные драйверы будут работать только с ядром не выше версии 3.4 и хОргом 1.12 кажись
<Kinder-Pingvi> то бишь все новые дистрибутивы плакали в сторонке
<froover> к тому же я вам скажу, какое это счастье, когда ноутбук часто даже при серфинге в сети, выключает вентилятор полносью, такого бы я не смог бы получить на дискретке, тем более от амд
<SergeyIT> у меня радеоны 9200, 9600, х1300
<Kinder-Pingvi> благо с ядра 3.12 (вроде) и новых месовских драйверов появилась поддержка моей карточки
<Kinder-Pingvi> но проблема остается в том, что при использовании открытых драйверов у меня видеопроц автматически выставляет себе максимальную частоту, жарит ноутбук и садит батарею и с этим ничего не поделать
<SergeyIT> на буке интел gma  3150
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну я ток в этом году поменял) так 560 ti стояли и в буке и в стацинаре
<Kinder-Pingvi> и до селе я на ноутбуке сидел на старой бубунте со старым ядром и проприетарными старыми как мир драйверами, у которых были глюки что-то вроде... аномалий и артефактов иногда при включении комптона на тенях )
<andrex> на рабочем тоже интел
<Kinder-Pingvi> это мой ей Богу последний опыт использования радеонов, на этом им крест большой
<SergeyIT> без компиза все летает
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне вот кстати тоже симпатизируют новенькие интеловские интегрированные карточки
<Kinder-Pingvi> мало жрут, хорошо работают..
<Kinder-Pingvi> особенно жду когда появятся побольше ноутбуков на новом интел кор М
<Kinder-Pingvi> который без охлаждения
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: Да инте карты офигетельные
<froover> интел
<froover> Кстати, как считаете, если дискреткой не пользоваться, в игры не играть (есть похлаждающая подставка на случай, если поиграть захочу) на много я продлю срок службы устройства? )
<Kinder-Pingvi> я думаю да)
<Kinder-Pingvi> в принципе какая еще проблема может быть у современного железа? от излишнего перегрева БГА пайка отслаиваться... благо если она отслаиваться начнет между материнкой и платформой для кристала..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вот если между платформой и кристалом.. то можно сказать.. апстену...
<froover> ниже 70 градусов дискретку опустить во время работы ни как не получается )
<Kinder-Pingvi> пора термопасту перемазюкать
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: имеется ввиду только во время 3д игр, которые требуют не хило так, в простое конечно 40-50 градусов, если запитана, если отключить ан неё питания, я её температуру не смогу замерить
<Kinder-Pingvi> ааа.. тааааа... )
<Kinder-Pingvi> я думал ты имеешь ввиду "во время работы", мол просто.. сидишь там, документ набираешь или листаешь страничку в браузере)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня в принципе на ноутбуке примерно так же. в районе 50 в такой.. "офисной" нагрузке..
<froover> во время работы у меня на столько холодный ноут, что часто вентилятор выключается вовсе
<Kinder-Pingvi> та жить он будет долго и счастливо, я полагаю ))
<froover> и это при том, что он в тонком корпусе
<Kinder-Pingvi> это наверное асус? )
<froover> если бы не HDD, он вообще безшумный был бы
<froover> это DELL inspiron 7537
<froover> с IPS
<Kinder-Pingvi> огого вкусный зверек)
<Kinder-Pingvi> это тот что с модификацией с и7 на борту? )
<froover> Да
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну вот ССД в него еще засунешь.. и вообще будет песня
<froover> Kinder-Pingvi: думал конечно об этом, но смущает много но
<froover> 1. надо потратиться
<froover> 2. в итоге получишь производительность в ущерб обьёму, а большого обьёма ssd дорого силно
<froover> 3. ссд только завоёвывают популярность, бывает брак, и внезапная кончина их.
<froover> 4. есть кулибины которые вставляют или впаивают мсата в корпус этого дела, что бы и ссд и hdd был, но не хочу заморачиваться
<froover> поэтому я пока на HDD
<froover> но что такое производительность SSD я конечно же понимаю
<froover> он ещё и электричества меньше кушать будет...
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня вот как появился ССД на стационаре.. Кингстон ГиперХ на 256гб. Я конечно совсем по-другому ощутил полет системы
<Kinder-Pingvi> я вот на ноутбук бы себе с удовольствием тыкнул бы ССД на 256гб. Мне этого объема было бы с головой.. ну это конечно индивидуально на мои потребности..
<froover> хех, у меня ноут до этого был с HDD обьёмом 320 гб, жил как то.
<SergeyIT> я в нетбук ссд вставил (жаль у него sata2)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну да.. вот у меня на ноутбуке столько и есть на моем старичке)
<froover> А теперь променять терабайт на 256 мб, и ещё платить не хило за это.... )
<Kinder-Pingvi> да ну сата2 то такое.. главное в ссд - это же ведь скорость отклика..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а то что там.. вместо 500мб/сек будет 300мб/сек.. я редко копирую огромныео бъемы данных )
<froover> у большинства сейчас сата три, но на заводе всё равно HDD ставят сата2 )
<SergeyIT> обновление дистра - очень заметно
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне кажется на нетбуке (впервые О_О) процессор будет больше отставать, чем ссд плошать )))))
<SergeyIT> может и такое быть, от задачи зависит
<UNIm95> !ping
<andrex> pong
<Kinder-Pingvi> шютники :3
<andrex> чу щу? бращюра паращют щюра)
<andrex> SergeyIT: куда ота сьел?
<andrex> б
<andrex> UNIm951: что с тобой? :D
<SergeyIT> andrex, весна, у бота тоже крышу снесло, видать
<andrex> а там у всего седня крышу сносилу
<andrex> о
<andrex> и форум и сайт
<andrex> пойду соберу другого чтоль
<SergeyIT> andrex, из ребра старого?
<andrex> ага)
<andrex> эх ле
<andrex>  такая лень, собрать собрал а конфигурить не хоцса
<tagezi> andrex: скай сервак положил?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> а где бот тогда? он же вроде у ская на сервере был
<andrex> не у ская а у угафоныча на хостинге месте с сайтом и прочей приблудой
<andrex> появицо наверно коданить
<andrex> бывает
<andrex> агафоныч правами делицо не хотит
<andrex> странный он ваще)
<tagezi> да нормальный.. чем меньше свободы, тем всё надёжнее )
<tagezi> кому там доверять то.. школота одна )
<andrex> да не в свободе дело а внем
<andrex> сам он странный
<tagezi> сайт и форум работает.. странно
<andrex> ну днем еле шевелились
<tagezi> бот сам перезапускается, поидее
<andrex> да он тут летал ваще
<andrex> )
<tagezi> ну, ты админ тебе виднее, но помоему он просто сдох ))
<andrex> было такое уже не раз
<andrex> неделями пропадал)
<andrex> блин забыл как юзверя по хосту в ирц найти(
<tagezi> нужно пнуть агафоныча тогда, пусть перезапускает в ручную при Remote host closed the connection действитеьно он в какой-то момент начинает глючить
<andrex> попробуй
<andrex> мне уже страшно его пинать)
<tagezi> у меня пинаока короткая )
<tagezi> л*
<andrex> последний раз он загадочно промолчал)
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> ну всегото я попросил фаундеру шелл и мне админа бота даже не владельца а админа)
<andrex> маленькая такая просьба
<tagezi> а он что не может выдать права только на управление ботом?
<andrex> потому что и бота пилить нада и прочее тоде
<tagezi> типа, только одну кнопку
<andrex> грю странный он
<tagezi> ну, может он баица.. может у него детская травма.. у него был любимый калькулятор, он его дал знакомомы, а тот его в унитаз уронил.. и теперь ему это по ночам снится
<tagezi> а грин чо не может словечко замолвить?
<andrex> наверно нет) незнаю
<andrex> может просто делов много
<andrex> у них там вечно запарки
<tagezi> нефиг в баню ходить )
<andrex> впринципе дамп базы есть мона создать нового) жалко ток юзверей с правами иконфигами ну и плагинами некоторыми фиг достанеш уже
<andrex> плагины с гита убради
<tagezi> да, я знаю.. у меня такойже ведь был
<tagezi> странно что плагины убрали с гита
<andrex> а завтра подниму посмотрю че там как в форке бота
<tagezi> хотя.. я тоде писал плагины для текстпатерна, и тоже всё потёр, чтобы не мешались
<LoraShapira> !help
<Kinder-Pingvi> Господа, вечер добрый
<Kinder-Pingvi> кто как боролся с глюками вертикальной синхронизации в xubunt'e ? )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-15
<SergeyIT> test
<[Green]> re
<[Green]> кто тут?
<SergeyIT> никого, даже бота нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь вешал аппаратные ключи HASP на линукс?
<froover> Кто сможет помочь, с установкой OS X в Virtualbox, хостовая Ubuntu 14.04?
<froover> пробовал по этой инструкции
<froover> http://az-programming.blogspot.ru/2014/06/os-x-mavericks-virtualbox.html
<froover> но, там сказанно, мол сконвертируйте образ dmg в vdi, и ставьте с него. Но в качестве загрузочного носителя vbox отказывается принимать vdi, а если подключить как просто HDD, процес запуска не происходит. "Вижу экран с командной строкой" что означает, установочн
<froover> ый носитель не видит система.
<froover> OS X Mavericks VirtualBox 4.3.26
<froover> Образ взят отсюда http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4690725
<froover> как я понял, автор советует именно его
<froover> Был бы нормальный контакт автора, обратился бы к нему
<mad> с флешки ставишь?
<froover> нет конечно, я делаю как сказанно, в инструкции http://az-programming.blogspot.ru/2014/06/os-x-mavericks-virtualbox.html
<froover> если конечно я её правильно понимаю
<froover> там сказанно, что бы устанавливали с образа vdi
<mad> я с флешки ставил
<froover> который предварительно надо получить из dmg
<froover> я получил
<mad> я так не извращался
<froover> но не смог установить
<froover> с флешки ставить в виртуальную машину?
<froover> и это по твоему не изврат?
<mad> не на вирт
<froover> мм
<froover> интересует только на вирт
<mad> как основную систему
<froover> причём, не хочу ставить другую виртуалку ради мака
<froover> Я вообще ни как не могу понять, почему в Virtualbox есть якобы штатная возможность выбрать MAC, то есть поддержка OS X есть, но просто так поставить всё равно ни как...
<mad> попробуй записать образ на флешку и в качестве загрузочного носителя выбери ее
<mad> только dmg не меняй
<froover> mad: Всмысле, положить dmg образ на флешку как есть, и выставить флешке флаг boot?
<mad> нет
<froover> а не, я не смогу, у меня нет "человеческой" флешке обьёмом больше 4 гб
<mad> 4 должно хватить вроде
<froover> есть не человеческая, от Silicon Power, НИКОГДА не покупайте Silicon power
<mad> у меня 4 года она отпахала
<mad> тут дело случая
<froover> mad: не важно сколько отпахает. В моём случае её как носитель не видит ни один биос или uefi мира
<froover> а так ОС видят
<froover> можно файлы копировать и переносить
<froover> продавец, послал на три буквы трижды
<froover> а сама силикон повер не ответила на моё письмо
<froover> российское представительство
<mad> странно может просто в биосе настройки поправить надо
<froover> НИ ОДИН БИОС МИРА
<froover> проверялось на разных поколениях ПК
<froover> около 10 компов использовалось
<mad> хз хз
<froover> от самых старых
<froover> до новеньких
<froover> вопрос с Virtualbox и OS X актуален
<mad> http://www.ithowto.ru/429-konvertirovanie-dmg-v-iso-v-ubuntu.html
<mad> попробуй в iso загнать и записать через ультра исо
<mad> на флеш
<mad> помогло?
<froover> mad: пока нет, тулза работать отказывается, видимо баг в статье
<mad> какая?
<mad> у тебя ось какая?
<froover> mad: Сижу спокойно раздаю образ dmg на торрентах, а утилита dmg2img
<froover> говорит: ERROR: dmg image is corrupted
<froover> хостовая ubuntu 14.04.2 x64, проц intel i7
<mad> ща скачает посмотрю
<froover> mad мне в общем то не срочно, поэтому в случае чего, я готов скачать и другой образ, главное знать что делать .а не просто так до бесконечности перебирать раздачи
<mad> тебе его в iso pfgbkbnm ghjcnj yflj b j,hfp pfgbcfnm yf akti
<mad> блять
<mad> в исо запилить и на флеш записать
<froover> mad ругаешься и повторяешься
<froover> mad: успокойся,
<froover> я же говорю утилита этот образ отказывается конвертировать
<froover> говорит, мол повреждён, а это мало вероятно, я его раздаю на торренте,
<froover> но я думаю, ты ошибаешься, что на флеш надо записывать. virtualbox прекрасно грузится из iso образов, не думаю, что сейчас должно быть какое то исключение
<froover> тем более запись на флеш невозможно реализовать вринципе, если нет флеш )
<mad> а ну тебеж в виртуалку... точно
<froover> странно чувак разговаривает как то http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x221nut_mac-os-x-10-9-mavericks-sous-virtualbox-linux-xubuntu-14-04_tech
<froover> жаль язык чужд )
<froover> как долго говорит, мог бы мордашку свою поставить на весь экран )
<froover> попробую этот http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4642820
<froover> А вообще на сколько это правомерно устанавливать OS X в Виртуалку?
<froover> слышал, что Apple вроде как не хорошо к этому относится
<mad> osx на сколько я знаю сделана уже в свободном доступе
<mad> те бесплатно ее можно скачать
<mad> а юзать только на маке
<froover> mad: это то как раз таки не подлежит сомнению
<mad> тогда в чем трудности?
<froover> mad: Потрясающий вопрос, последний вопрос был исключительно ради любопытства, относительно правомерность OS X на виртуальной машине
<froover> mad: Как ты вы мысли не в том режиме, не догадывайтесь, я ребусами не пишу, я пишу как есть, без намёков
<mad> я думаю никаких проблемм не должно быть по части правомерного использования
<mad> of cltkf.
<mad> щас сделаю
<flintstone> привет всем! у меня такая дилема, недавно поставил себе адаптер wifi на pci-e c чипом RT5392 использует монолитный модуль rt2800pci, в обшем проблема в том что скорость почти в 3 раза меньше чем должна быть, проверял спидтестом, а заметил эту странность в делуге, обы
<froover> flintstone: Дистрибутив?
<flintstone> gentoo
<froover> flintstone: Вы не задумывались о том, что такое лучше спросить в конференции gentoo? Или вы исключительно ради потролить?
<flintstone> сори, я не заметил что в убунту канал написал, но может у когото была подобная проблема?
<flintstone> по сути ведь разницы нет..?
<GriefNorth> flintstone: разницы нет, но я думаю проблема не в дистрибутиве  )
<froover> flintstone: Ну как так нет, разница бывает от релиза к релизу одного и того дистрибутива
<froover> скажем так, когда мне понадобился модуль (USB) я внимально выяснил, како чип в какой модели, и какой работать будет по умолчанию без проприетарных драйверов, для Ralink как я понял нужны проприетарные драйвера. Просто стоит внимательней быть, когда покупае
<froover> те комплектующие
<froover> flintstone: а разница есть в способах решения. Что бы разницы не было для того кто помогает, он должен хорошо разбираться с тем что "под капотом" :)
<flintstone> я влючил в ядро модуль который отвечает за этот чип, и установиол и установил linux-firmware
<froover> flintstone: на будущее, рекомендую модули на чипе Atheros
<froover> froover: иногда в зависимости от магазины (если вы купили устройство) можно обмен произвести бесплатно
<flintstone> aliexpress :)
<froover> flintstone: понятно. Следовало в начале 7 раз отмерить, а потом отрезать, в такой ситуации особенно.
<froover> flintstone: но вы не сдавайтесь, возможно не всё потеряно. У меня нет опыта в решении таких проблем, я просто старался их избегать
<flintstone> я не пробовал ставить официальный драйвер, пробовал его компилить но выдает ошибку
<flintstone> если бы знал, конечно же подумал дважды..
<froover> flintstone: ещё для ноутов не плохи карты intel, но они не так часто попадают как Atheros, скорей в основном в сборке с ноутами
<froover> flintstone: сейчас как раз я с вами общаюсь,  используя wi-fi подключение, модуль беспроводной intel
<flintstone> froover: и не уступает проводному интернету?
<froover> flintstone: мне трудно ответить на этот вопрос. Интернет 5 мегабит в сек, а по локалке я пока не гонял большие обьёмы, ну точней через ssh пробовал,  скорость проседает у любого, просто видимо для этих целей нужно использовать что то другое, там ftp, nfs и так далее.
<froover> Но пять мегабит в оба конца, через не дорого роутер, всё отлично.
<froover> flintstone: то есть в данном случае не уступает да
<flintstone> у меня в венде тоже не уступает
<flintstone> 92-95мбит что через провод что через вафляй
<froover> flintstone: У нас бубунтах принято так, втыкаем железку, открываем раздел в центре приложений - проприетарные драйвера, и если ОС что то предлагает установить, устанавливаем.
<froover> иногда это можно не делать разумеется. не устраивает скорость? не хотите менять железку? Ставьте проприетарный драйвер, очевидно же
<flintstone> знаю как у вас, сам был много лет на убунте :)
<froover> flintstone: а потом зашёл в комнату убунту по  привычке, забыл, что у тебя уже не убунта,
<flintstone> у меня тут все каналы в ряд, я не удалял канал из пидгина
<froover> flintstone: Ну как там у вас, Unity хоть поставить можно?
<froover> flintstone: это рабочий стол DE по умолчанию в убунту
<flintstone> можно все что угодно поставить
<flintstone> я вообще без рабочего окружения
<froover> flintstone: вот тут я на вас смотрю с недоверием, и большим подозрением
<flintstone> использую оконный менеджер openbox вместо него..
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-16
<UNIm95> И тут я вновь проснулся.
<UNIm95> Что я пропустил?
<SergeyIT> !help
<SergeyIT> бота не встречал?
<UNIm95> По умственному развитию или происхождению?
<SergeyIT> по месту жительства здесь
<UNIm95> Вчера был.
<sidiys> !nick sidiys
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-17
<froover> Пользуюсь Evolution для почты, обратил внимание, что конвертик на верхней панели (ubuntu c unity) отображает кнопки соответсвующим почтовым ящика рядом с кнопками "Написать письмо" "Контакты", только в том случае, если это почта не от гугла, гугловская почта в спи
<froover> ске отсутсвует, и мне кажется из за этого конвертик не возвращает свой активный вид в нормальный после того как я прочитал новое письмо.
<froover> Кто ещё сталкивался с этим?
<froover> разумеется, я пробовал очищать все конфиги в хоме от evolution, и тестировал пару гугловских ящиков, наравне с яндексом и маил ру
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-18
<tagezi> утра всем
<tak_> Доброго времени суток.
<tak_> Версия kdenlive 0.9.6.
<tak_> Нужно сделать PIP (картинка в картинке). Для этого нужен переход Composite.
<tak_> В меню Переход его нет.
<tak_> Заранее благодарен за помощь.
<tak_> здесь есть кто живой?
<oleg_> fank you
<oleg_> Кто откуда здесь?
<oleg_> ...
<aleksei`> вечера
<Quest2010> .
<red_shuhardt1> Привет всем! Кто нибудь сталкивался с таким видеоконтроллером на нетбуке:
<red_shuhardt1> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe
<red_shuhardt1> Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<red_shuhardt1> ?
<red_shuhardt1> Проблема в том, что драйвера проприоретарного нет в настройках. А по-умолчанию тормозит всё жутко - начиная от интерфейса заканчивая воспроизведением видео.
<red_shuhardt1> Говорят, что производитель заточил железо это исключительно под вин7. Грусно как то. Неужели нельзя никак линукс поставить?
<andrex> фз ваще что это такое) я недобуками не пользовался
<Sergey_IT> а что за нетбук?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-19
<sergey> msg nickserv info Serg
<sergey> msg nickserv register zfr23gb87 serg0749@googlemail.com
<svetlana`> sergey, привет
<svetlana`> не хватает '/' и надо другой пароль
<andrex> и мыло
<svetlana`> ещё ник кем-то уже зарегистрирован но им не пользуются; зайти на #freenode и сказать 'please drop this unused nickname for me' должно сработать
<svetlana`> со временем
<svetlana`> они там полудохлые по выходным
<andrex> sergey: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<andrex> етом поди ваще все затихает)
<andrex> [Green]: дарофф
<sergey>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Serg
<sergey>  /msg ubuntuhelp Serg
<legal> впервые собираю ядро, команда patch - постойнно спрашивает подтверждение - можно ли как то автоматизировать?
<legal> что ставить сразу - patch или inc.patch?
<legal> впервые собираю ядро, команда patch - постойнно спрашивает подтверждение - можно ли как то автоматизировать?
<abdvac> Привет пасанэ
<abdvac> друзья
<abdvac> товарищи
<Serg_49_rus> привет
<abdvac> помогите люди добрые
<abdvac> Serg_49_rus привет
<abdvac> Серега зовут ?
<Serg_49_rus> да
<abdvac> Серега ты в линуксе разбираешся ? мена Василий зовут
<Serg_49_rus> я тут новенький))) да и с убунту общаюсь немногим более мсяца еще разбираюсь
<Serg_49_rus> оч приятно познакомиться
<abdvac> )) я позавчера установил )
<abdvac> просто прогу не могу установить хотя она на линукс идет
<Serg_49_rus> у меня до сих пор гугл помогает
<abdvac> ну да я понимаю тебя я так и искал но там пойми для меня темный лес судо мудо
<abdvac> я просто подумал может тут кто есть
<Serg_49_rus> пока эксперементировал 2 раза залез куда-то система слетала
<Serg_49_rus> а что не можешь ??
<abdvac> ну я устанавливал как с гугла нарыл и главное как вроде установилась прога но при запуске не запускалась
<Serg_49_rus> может вместе разберемся
<abdvac> есть программа Brosix
<abdvac> она для общения
<Serg_49_rus> какая прога
<abdvac> у меня в ней и брат и друзья без нее не могу
<abdvac>  Brosix
<abdvac> на сайте у них есть версии для линукс
<abdvac> у меня она винде была а тут без нее не могу
<abdvac> тут ссылки можно давать ?
<Serg_49_rus> хз
<abdvac> ща попробую
<abdvac> http://ru.brosix.com/download/
<abdvac> вот там на сайте есть и на линукс но почему то как там написано способ установки не пашет
<abdvac> единственное спасает то что есть веб версия
<abdvac> но это не полноценная версия там только писать не позвонить
<Serg_49_rus> а какой линух у тебя?
<abdvac> Kubuntu
<abdvac> Kubuntu 14
<abdvac> Kubuntu 14
<Serg_49_rus> http://ru.brosix.com/download/linux/
<Serg_49_rus> ты от сюда брал?
<abdvac> lf
<abdvac> да
<abdvac> я думал ты вышел
<Serg_49_rus> http://ru.brosix.com/tutorials/video/
<Serg_49_rus> а тут видео смотрел по установке
<abdvac> я смотрел и делал как все там но говорю же ничего
<Serg_49_rus> да инета нет.... менее 64кб/с
<abdvac> ничего сибе над тобой издеваются давая такую скорость
<abdvac> я вроде бы нашел выход
<abdvac> я решил установить ща виртуальную машину и на нее поставить вин 7 и там установить те программы кторые тут не могу
<abdvac> а так я делал как насайте показано и написано нет система выдавла что неизвестный формат и т п
<Serg_49_rus> а ну через виртуалку тоже вариант
<Serg_49_rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC
<Serg_49_rus> тут про установку в линуксе
<abdvac> хорошая ссылочка
<abdvac> кстати вот этот чат тоже классно придумали не надо регатся зашел он имя пк берет и все, круто и с людьми живыми общаешся кстати на ссылку когда навожу курсором то предосмотр идет
<Serg_49_rus> эт да
<abdvac> там мне надо Установка из deb-пакета
<abdvac> но я читал уже где то и делал как написали но он установился но не работал
<abdvac> думаю ща пробовать с виртуальной машиной если не пойдет что то тогда буду читать
<Serg_49_rus> ))
<abdvac> Серега а что за провайдер у тебя который так над тобой издевается
<Serg_49_rus> мтс
<Serg_49_rus> я с магадана. тут с интернетом совсем беда
<abdvac> у меня мтс но норм у меня скорость как для 3G думаю 6 мегабит/с нормально
<abdvac> я правда антену сам себе смастерил
<abdvac> с ней получше стало раньше 4 мегабит было
<Serg_49_rus> какую антену?
<abdvac> для модема
<abdvac> уровень сигнала вырос на два деления с антеной
<Sergey_IT> "установился но не работал"... неконструктивно
<abdvac> привет, да вот таквот
<Serg_49_rus> сигнал то нормальный компания так тут раздает
<Sergey_IT> логи, сообщения в консоль смотри
<abdvac> ну да я наслышал от друзей кторорые в разных городах
<Serg_49_rus> о нас?
<abdvac> Sergey_IT тут у меня было так он начал установку я через теминал делал как на сайте каком то написано было все установил
<abdvac> но
<abdvac> он то появился у меня в меню пуск я начинаю запускать его на курсоре прыгает маленткий логотипик проги и на этом все
<abdvac> <Serg_49_rus нет не о вас а о мтс о том что он в разных регионах по разному работает
<abdvac> первый этап прошел ща установки виртуальной машины перезагрузка пошла
<abdvac> потираю руки
<Sergey_IT> можно попробовать запустить из терминала и посмотреть вывод
<abdvac> <Sergey_IT дело в том что я в линукс как три дня я вообще незнаю эту систему как и что смотреть для меня темный лес
<Sergey_IT> с виртуалкой могут быть проблемы
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе линукс?
<abdvac> решил узнать или познать как угодно просто много наслышал про эту систему а я токой человек что хочу попробовать сравнить
<Sergey_IT> а почитать пробовал, для начала?
<abdvac> что именно ?
<Sergey_IT> про линукс
<abdvac> ну если я ее установил то читал наверное, и читать о системе которой у тебя нет и не поторогать  думаю тоже не актуально
<abdvac> я же не ит специалист а просто решил попробовать и начал с малого с установки
<abdvac> сама система понравилась приятная на глаз да и набор программ имеется свой у нее но вот с установкой других прог не разобрался пока
<abdvac> вот это и буду читать
<abdvac> сейчас решил пока установить виртуальную машину с вин 7 и на ней проги установить те кторых нет у меня тут и которые мне очень нужны
<Sergey_IT> хорошо... но установка обычно описана в доках, а вот если не работает, то может чего не хватает и надо иметь дополнительную информацию и гуглить по ней (в 99% случаев решение находится
<abdvac> Согласен с Вами но по способу из гугла прошла установка о которой я писал
<Sergey_IT> abdvac, кстати, я тоже не специалист ит
<abdvac> да надо конечно же еще инфу искать и читать я не спорю и я буду искать
<abdvac> просто мне бросикс очень нужен и пока решил временно хоть его на виртуалке установить пока тут не разберусь
<abdvac> я кстати несколько проблем решил через гуглик там у меня ошибка вылетала постоянно нашел инфу решил ее и еще чет сделал не помню
<abdvac> семерка установилась обновления качает, курю
<Sergey_IT> а до этого винды не было?
<abdvac> была, на линуксе вертуальной небыло
<abdvac> что то с общей пакой не идет работа в винде неотображается
<abdvac> не могу на винду кинуть файлы
<abdvac> плагины какие то надо скачать
<Sergey_IT> у тебя вин7 в виртуалке?
<abdvac> да
<abdvac> професонал
<abdvac> 32
<abdvac> бит
<Sergey_IT> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso поставил?
<Sergey_IT> virtualbox-guest-utils
<abdvac> а как поставить ? и где
<abdvac> мне для гостивой и для папок и флешки пишет нужно скачать плагин
<Sergey_IT> в центре приложений должно быть
<abdvac> ааа
<abdvac> ок
<abdvac> ща гляну Серег
<abdvac> вот это нашел virtualbox-guest-additions-iso качает
<Sergey_IT> утилиты тоже нужны
<abdvac> хорошо
<abdvac> тоже нашел
<abdvac> большое спасибо
<abdvac> а они автоматом работать будут ?
<abdvac> при запуске машины ?
<Sergey_IT> дополнения надо поставить в Вин7, где - е помню, может сама предложит (
<Sergey_IT> .не.
<abdvac> установил те пакеты но чет ничего, там в сообщение светит что надо пакет скачать и на английском я перепишу и скачаю
<abdvac> вот что требует Oracle VM VirtualBoz Extension pack
<abdvac> буду искать
<abdvac> вроде бы разобрался
<abdvac> на сайте виртуаке там надо скачать ALL Pack
<abdvac> ошибку при установке выдает Не удалось установить плагин /tmp/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.26-98988.vbox-extpack.
<abdvac> VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=0000000000000000 ErrInfo='Helper version mismatch - expected 0x10002 got 0x10001'.
<Sergey_IT> не надо качать, уже скачано при установке   virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<abdvac> а в чем же дело тогда ?
<abdvac> я имею в виду почему папки нет общей и USB не видет
<Sergey_IT> лежит в /usr/share/virtualbox, установить в вин7 надо, но не помню как, поищи
<Sergey_IT> через установку в вин7, должна увидеть этот iso
<Sergey_IT> shared folder в Settings VM прописывается
<abdvac> блин вот жесть то время то сколько потратил блин неужели нельзя дать скачать полную версию программы вот дурдом то по кусочкам собирать что то не зная что
<abdvac> и все что не качаю не соотвецтвует и ошибки сплошные вот придурки
<abdvac> неужели целу прогу нельзя дать скачать
<Sergey_IT> в меню VM - devices - Insert gest additions CD image... - даолжна пойти установка
<Sergey_IT> здесь написано http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox
<Sergey_IT> у меня по-английски
<abdvac> занялся
<abdvac> как на сайте что ты дал
<abdvac> что то идет, буковки бегают
<abdvac> не успеваю прочитать
<Sergey_IT> ставь из реп, а не с сайта, могут быть проблемы
<abdvac> не я как на сайте что ты дал как там написано делаю
<Sergey_IT> не добавляй репы оракла, не надо
<Sergey_IT> в репах убунту все есть, что надо
<abdvac> кстати почему то нет звуковых сигналов в этом чате по приходу сообщений хотя в настройках стоит воспроизводить
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, у меня звук выключен
<Sergey_IT> и клиенты разные
<abdvac>  а ты с какой лин сидишь ?
<Sergey_IT> runtu-lite
<abdvac> не слышал надо будет глянуть я слакс пробовал с флешки но чет не понравилось  и еще некоторые пробовал легкие
<Sergey_IT> это урезанная сборка на основе lubuntu
<abdvac> я ща глянул в инете ее
<abdvac> а я кубунту установил полную на диск
<abdvac> а на твоей лине сохранения есть после перезагрузки ?
<Sergey_IT> какие сохранения?
<abdvac> изминений
<abdvac> е
<Sergey_IT> каких?
<abdvac> ну ты поработал на ней после перезагруски изменения сохраняются ?
<Sergey_IT> так какие? Не понял
<abdvac> да любые
<abdvac> есть с лины с флешек там кадый раз все по новой
<Sergey_IT> смотря как флешка записана, есть с сохранением
<abdvac> при каждой новой загрузки всегда все как стандартно то что делал до этого ничего не сохраняется
<abdvac> а у тебя ?
<Sergey_IT> я с флешек не запускаю, но при записи iso бывает пункт - дополнительное место для сохранения изменений - тогда сохраняет
<abdvac> а ты легкую версию на ПК установил ?
<Sergey_IT> и на ПК и на нетбук
<abdvac> ок
<abdvac> понял
<Sergey_IT> свистелки не нужны
<abdvac> я думал ты с флеки грузишся
<Sergey_IT> у меня вин нет
<abdvac> я таилс с флешки запускал но чет страница его недоступна более
<Sergey_IT> в виртуалке поставил только, для внесения изменений в свои старые проги
<abdvac> может тайлс прикрыли
<Sergey_IT> а это что?
<abdvac> он же как анонимный был
<abdvac> лин анонимный
<abdvac> с тором
<Sergey_IT> не интересовался
<abdvac> хотя нет все впорялке значит у них с сервером тогда что то было сейчас сайт доступен
<abdvac> https://tails.boum.org/
<abdvac> мне нравилось в нем что он не только  айпи менял но и системное время под каждую страну  где айпи присвоен и можно указывать систему ос под какую косить
<Sergey_IT> мне скрывать нечего
<abdvac> и мне
<abdvac> но сейчас время такое что за всеми идет слежка мониторинги итп а я не жилаю быть скотом
<Sergey_IT> это фобия, скоро лечиться пойдешь
<abdvac> мне с этой фобией хорошо
<abdvac> это правдивая фобия о которой уже все знают
<abdvac> весь мир уже знает что слежка идет за всеми
<Sergey_IT> никогда проблем не было... 20 лет инете
<abdvac> и не будут
<abdvac> мнение масс используют в своих целях
<abdvac> для  разжигания конфликтов и проверки своих трудов
<abdvac> Сноудена почитай
<abdvac> да говорить об этом смысла нет чет не в ту степь пошло это дело личное и каждое
<abdvac> каждого
<Sergey_IT> Сноудена не читал и не буду... у меня большие сомнения о нем
<abdvac> это фобия
<abdvac> новую  машину установил и теперь на ней инета нет )
<Sergey_IT> какую?
<abdvac> туже 7ъ
<abdvac> ты не вкурсе какую надо сеть указать
<abdvac> если 3G Мдем
<abdvac> ща стоит  NAT
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, у меня винХр и сеть не настроена, за ненадобностью
<Sergey_IT> в описаниях посмотри, в хелпе, что я тебе давал, там и про сеть должно быть
<abdvac> ОК
<abdvac> Серег а тебе линукс как устраивает ? лучше винды ?
<Sergey_IT> abdvac, мне хватает, перешел 7лет назад
<abdvac> ясненько
<Sergey_IT> от задачз ависит
<abdvac> ну да согласен
<abdvac> у меня на винде была прога виртальный роутер через свисток адаптер раздавал WI FI жене на ноут а в линукс есть что то подобное ?
<Sergey_IT> я простейшую схему использую, от провайдера в  роутер с вайфай и все устройства в одной сети
<abdvac> так у меня три джи модем я на винде подключал адаптер которых ловит файфай но с помощю проги виртуал роутер она передовала через этот свисток файфай
<abdvac> cxbnfq hjenths ybrfrbt yt ye;ys
<abdvac> считай роутеры никакие не нужны
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую, у меня нормальные провайдеры
<abdvac> так а тут провайдерв не причем вовсе
<abdvac> мне нужно возможность передачи вайфай через свисток обычный
<abdvac> как на винде делал я
<abdvac> я кстати настроил ща инет на машине
<Sergey_IT> и хорошо, а мне просто не нужно, я из винды в нет не хожу
<abdvac> так я же писал для чего вин ставлю на машину что бы прогу тут установить что мне нужна Бросикс
<abdvac> она без инета не пашет это общалка со множественными инструментами
<abdvac> у меня в ней брат и друзья
<abdvac> если бы не эта прога я бы вообще незамарачивался на счет машины виртуальной
<Sergey_IT> так может в линуксе ее поставить, пакет же есть... может повозиться придется, но зато систему изучишь
<abdvac> да это понятно я так и буду делать но пока я буду тут возится времени неизвестно сколько пройдет вот и ставлю на вин 7 машине пока возится буду
<abdvac> мне надо с людьми общатся
<abdvac> с Братом и друзьми
<abdvac> вот уже новые сутки это уже третии пока вожусь
<Sergey_IT> общаться лучше в живую
<abdvac> ага, если все в разных городах большая часть в Мос обл
<abdvac> я не против в живую )
<abdvac> приезжают но редко и я к ним
<abdvac> Есть кто живой ?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-18
<tomfarr> не оплучилось уснуть =( Порочные игры все испортили
<artus> всем печенек, все на темную сторону
<Atremka> прив всем
<artus> спят штоль все
<deebosh> нет
<tagezi> я контролюную доделываю.. некогда сейчас болтать
<tagezi> закрою сессию.. тогда поболтаем..
<tagezi> artus: попинаю тебя :))
<SergeyIT> не отвлекайся
<Yohoho_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Есть контакт.
 * andrex упоролся и пошел спять
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: как контрольная?
<tagezi> пять
<tagezi> жжж
<tagezi> завтра 2 зачета ещё.. и потом диплом
<tagezi> посчитал средний бал.. 4,85 получает :)) пошёл бы на красный диплом, если бы не послал Историка :))
<Sergey_IT> цвет не имеет значения... у меня 2 красных ;)
<tagezi> ну, ты у нас гений :) а я даже по русски толком писать не могу :))
<Sergey_IT> я тоже )
<Sergey_IT> давно не писал серьезного... все программы да конфиги, а там русского нет
<tagezi> ты что, научные работы не пишешь?
<tagezi> ты же физик... ну, или нанофизик :))
<Sergey_IT> нет, но в соавторах, подправляю иногда
<Sergey_IT> микроскопист в основном
<tagezi> угу, электронные микроскопы, помню :)
<Sergey_IT> меня сисадмин боится, сегодня попросил проверить доступ к шарам моего сервера.... проверить надо было, чтобы никто не нахулигани
<Sergey_IT> не смог зайти и хорошо
<tagezi> я бы тоже боялся человека, у которого микроском в руке :))
<Sergey_IT> конечно, он полтонны весит )
<Sergey_IT> андрекс на форуме ваяет, писатель... молодец, может народу у нас прибавится
<tagezi> может
<tagezi> я ему сейчас не помошник.. потом, прочитаю, подскажу, или поправлю, если что нужно
<tagezi> ща главное учеба.. нужно её закончить.. я даже своим в ЛО не отвечаю на письма, некогда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, сейчас становятся модными языки програмирования свехвысокого уровня :)
<tagezi> звучит то как :)))
<Sergey_IT> баги сверхвысокого уровня будут - ценность тестеров на порядок вырастет, вот куда уходить надо
<tagezi> вот ржачно, да.. но по факту их уже, такая кучка накапилась.. самый извесный симулинк :)
<pr0mode> z
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-19
<pr0mode> утра
<tagezi> утра
<artus> вссем неспящим по печеньке :)
<andrex> агу)
<andrex> artus: че там сботой?
<artus> асясяй??? да вроде норм , сижу, фигней страдаю
<artus> Atremka, ну штооо , ты там уже все побидиль? ))
<andrex> атремка хехе
<andrex> очипятался чтоли или так задумано)
<Atremka> так было задумано, что-то с железякой у меня ( не становится нетинстал и сервер) даже флешка не загружется
<artus> а я говорил, можете логи поднять, что это все карма и мы тут безсильны :D не смоч нарезать на флешку миниисо и не насетапить систему за неделю времени ...
<Atremka> да я пока забросил это, но устанавливал по вавшим советам через унетбутин и все равно
<Atremka> я ща системник поменяю, и потом попробую, все-таки это железячки
<artus> это кто тебе унетбутин советовал? я такого бреда не говорил)  корявоглючное поделие которое то работает-то не работает :D
<artus> открыл для себя весьма занимательный сервис, зоветцо оный flymer , прелюбопытнейший сервис
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг.
<rapidsp> ping
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<rapidsp> ping
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<mikrob> Привет народ
<mikrob> помощь нужна.
<mikrob> на серваке ubuntu 12.04.5, 100% ломанули и подменили /sbin/init, но надо доказать другим лицам которые верить на слово не хотят, есть у кого под рукой размер файла /sbin/init для этой версии убунты?
<artus> дык разверни на виртуалку и хеши сравни :)
<artus> ну в плане чексуммы
<artus> кароче ты понял )
<mikrob> да это понятно, время на разворачивание нужно, мож у кого под рукой есть
<artus> ну у меня под рукой только дебьян, так что можеш ждать, а можеш развернуть виртуалку)
<mikrob> да то я разверну, спс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там разворачивать то минут 20
<artus> я о том же )) в чатике переругиваемся дольше )) хотя как показала практика на примере атремки - система ставитцо полторы недели :D
<mikrob> да вычистил уже.
<admin1488> Парни а можете подскать по MultiUSB
<admin1488> gjlcrfpfnm*
<admin1488> подсказать
<admin1488> проблема  в том что он просит перемонтировать флеш, а когда это делаешь не чего не происходит.
<admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/899rtcfpK9qx/img-2016-04-19-12-32-11.png
<artus> чего такое мультиюсб?
<admin1488> флешки загрузочные делает
<admin1488> у меня чет не получилось винду через dd записать, флаг загрузки выставил скопировалось без проблем но образ не стартует
<andrex> воткни туда груб и скорми ему исошку
<andrex> !search grub4dos
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<andrex> ну и фиг сним)
<andrex> !search syslinux
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<andrex> да уж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: мультиусб как раз и пихает груб4дос. но только в красивой оболочке с кнопачкаме
<andrex> кто не дает свой запихать
 * andrex ваще pxe заюзал и запихал туды все че ток можно)
<andrex> причем на роутере
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот не все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запихни тудысь livedrweb
<andrex> он мне нафиг ненужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: сделай доброе человечеству  :) ну или простыми словами поясни чё делать https://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/59811/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя мануал морально устарел небось
<andrex> ну и на чем у тя затык? образа их не менялись нифига
<admin1488> pxe тема
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: затык конкретно в том что по заявлениям самих вебовцев от 2009 года возможность pxe отключена. и как пишет товарищ на хабре, надо пересобирать инит
<andrex> дак он там вроде как гтовы2й пересобраный валяется по ссылке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: образа кстати менялись. я только год не помню когда они отказались от нативного linux drweb и перешли на wine
<andrex> можно вобще распаковать весь образ файловой системы поправитьь все что нада через чрут и бутать вон как в генте тама стаж рапаковывается и оттдается по сети)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот собсно так и нада. а то грузить iso в память, потом распаковывать... никаких плашек не наберешься
<artus> грубфордосу прекрасно скармливаютцо исошки
<SergeyIT> по сети?
<neoromantique> lTYM LJ,HSQ
<neoromantique> эрм
<neoromantique> День добрый*
<artus> думаеш? ты в этом точно уверен? ты проверял ? ибо есть сомнения ;D
<Leagnus> привет! если я затёр диск быстрым способом, то названия файлов уже не просмотрю никак?
<andrex> пока не перезаписаны данные все возможно
<andrex> причем даже после перезаписи еще можно востановить, lol
<andrex> Быстрое форматирование только затирает данные размещения файлов mft, заголовки файлов по идее должны остаться
<SergeyIT> IT рулетка - стереть, а потом восстановить
<pr0mode> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<SergeyIT> позднего
<rapidsp_> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp_, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<Denver79> как перезагрузить верхнюю панель в юнити?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-20
<andrex> Denver79: unity --help
<andrex> --replace
<andrex> чет кудато я улетел)
<Denver79> не помогает
<andrex> ну значит релогин ток
<tagezi> утра всем
<tomfarr> угу
 * tagezi потыкал artus палочкой
 * andrex спрятался
<tagezi> он чо, опять на год пропал?
 * tagezi пнул artus
<tagezi> эм..
<andrex> не бей дядьку
<andrex> он хороший
<andrex> иногда
<tagezi> andrex: холосый.. как же :))
<tagezi> опять там паяет свои топоры
<andrex> tagezi: угу с пропелерами
<tagezi> он бота-то собрал?
<andrex> фз молчит)
<andrex> вчера спрашивал
<andrex> че его собирать то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> собираете skynet в подвалах форума ubuntu.ru
<andrex> ага
<andrex> скоро убивать человека ф будем
<andrex> !pm > JohnDoe_71Rus
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, please see my private message
<andrex> это наврятле проблема в самой сети
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: я просто писал
<andrex> чето гдето в конфигах ты наколбасил или с правами
<tagezi> !pm > tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, please see my private message
<tagezi> да он просто расслабился
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: и у тя вот так вот и висит?
<andrex> может тупо оперативки нехватает вобще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> висит, потом отваливается по таймауту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оперативы гиг
<andrex> а в логах что?
<andrex> ссамой pxe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: дебияновский вариант пишет много тексту но в итоге в бизибокс выкидывает кажется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в логах pxe вроде как запись что не согласовали параметры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но ядро то и init он согласованно получает
<andrex> походу параметры не получает почемуто
<andrex> из инита попробй запустить dhcpс а потом стартануть
<andrex> и конфиг загрузки покажи
<andrex> хотя может езе какая бяка
<andrex> еще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к сожалению я сейчас не имею доступ. просто вспомнил когда ты вчера написал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уменя единственная версия настройки dhcp
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Failed!
<anton_p> ппл. уже есть рецепт что делать с самбой, которая после секурити обновления перестала работать?
<anton_p> вот после вот этого, последнего https://www.samba.org/samba/security/CVE-2016-2111.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ, а чего, 16.04 прям на днях выкатят?
<anton_p> завтра
<anton_p> толку то. первые два месяца надо подождать пока отладятся на мышках
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вообще думаю пропустить. около года как 14.04 поставил
<anton_p> вообще, история обновления 15.10 -- всё больше и больше сломанного. хз как будет с 16.04, поди надо даже дольше ждать
<anton_p> лтс обычно стабилизируются, но не сразу. не лтс, кажется, ваще ломают на раз и не чинят до след релиза минимум
<anton_p> к моменту стабилизации лтс выходит как раз следующий
<anton_p> так нет новости как чинить самбу? гугл молчит, я так понимаю, он ещё не успел проиндексировать всенародный вой
<anton_p> о том что самба сломалась после обновления, мне друг рассказал. я проверил -- и точно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если самба на DC не влияет?
<anton_p> вот у меня виртуалбокс перестал шары видеть
<anton_p> точнее, видит, но читать не может
<anton_p> у друга комп перестал с насом так же работать
<anton_p> в 15.10 у меня перестали нормально детектиться мониторы при старте, пока не включишь второй, не стартует sddm
<anton_p> обновления рулят, мать их
<anton_p> саспенд ту рам с более новыми ядрами из 15.10 тоже глючнее стал
<anton_p> очень хочется, чтобы убунту перешли с полугодового цикла на годовой, может перестанут лажать в попыхах
<anton_p> жаль, нет таких альтернативных дистров
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дебиянь не?
<rapidsp> lts же
<Admin1488> !тест
<Admin1488> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Admin1488> Тест
<Admin1488> !whoiam
<Admin1488> Все отлично работает в 15.10 чего ты придумываешь ть
<Admin1488> И мониторы и тем более самба
<Admin1488> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<anton_p> Admin1488: действительно, конечно же, мне все проблемы, с которыми я лично столкнулся, приснились, я тут сны пересказываю
<anton_p> JohnDoe_71Rus: дебиан не имеет десктоп-ориентированного отделения. это была как раз убунту
<masters> Странно..у меня самба после обновления не сломалась...зато пароли в самба-клиенте система забыла
<anton_p> там зависит от клиента
<anton_p> как я понял
<anton_p> скачал виртуалбокс посвежее с сайта оракла -- починились шареды...
<Admin1488> [11:56] (anton_p) Admin1488: действительно, конечно же, мне все проблемы, с которыми я лично столкнулся, приснились, я тут сны пересказываю.## может проблем только у тебя?
<artus> ку, утра
<anton_p> admin14881: ну, очевидно, у тебя же их нет
<artus> так, чем вам дебиан то на десктопе не угодил?
<anton_p> тем что там на тестинге жить придётся
<artus> ну если учитывачть то тестинг там поадекватнее убунты )))
<anton_p> спорно
<anton_p> я однажды очень долго ждал пока в тестинге сдвинется кде с версии 4.5
<anton_p> пока новый ссд не подвигнул меня перейти на убунту
<artus> незнаю, у меня он за 5ть лет ничего на тестинге не поломал ниразу :D а так как кеды мне нафиг ненужны то все было норм )
<anton_p> я дебиан на десктопе с 1997г использовал
<artus> ну дык хочеш сказать что плох? )
<anton_p> в убунте я меньше 5 лет
<anton_p> я хочу сказать, что в итоге перешёл
<artus> я наоборот на него с бунты убежал :D
<artus> по мне так адекватность оной закончилась на 11.04
<anton_p> я бы сказал на 9.04 :)
<anton_p> тем не менее
<anton_p> в данном случае меня больше вылизанность кде интересует. у кубунту хоть что то пытаются делать
<anton_p> в дебиане тестинге всем вобщем насрать
<artus> хотя мне на свистоперделки с высокой колокольни,  мне и открытокоробки хватает за глаза :D так что про кеты ничего не скажу )
<anton_p> кмейл меня спас от тандербёрда
<anton_p> на удивление
<anton_p> никогда не думал
<anton_p> но когда у тебя эн фолдеров и в них десятки тыщ, под сотни тыщ сообщений, у тандербёрда начинаются проблемы
<artus> я как то не жаловался на последний, хотя давно уже забил на офлайн клиенты и через вебморду пользую )
<artus> не, ну так я тоже не упарывался ))) засим признаю поражение :D
<anton_p> дольфин тоже приятен, консоль исторически первая табы внедрила
<artus> *a
<anton_p> гнум мне на ноуте нравился, пока был второй версии
<anton_p> у юнити много лет занял перенос панели вниз...
<anton_p> кмейл -- реальный вин. хотя, конечно, не всем так надо
<artus> незнаю, мне и гш понравился, даже очень, пока не включилась старая привычка тотального минимализьма , и всеравно я вернулся на коробку, как говорится пофиг чего у меня на рабочем столе, главное чтоб не мельтешило, не тупило и быстро запускало мне прик
<artus> ладной софт с которым работаю, а остальное вообще неважно ) адин фиг я систему настраиваю единожда, при сетапе, а дальше начхать )
<anton_p> у мнея тоже никогда не видно что за картинка на бэкграунде -- там консоль максимизированная с табами
<anton_p> рабочий софт -- эклипс и вебшторм, это независимо от энвиронмента, конечно, хоть и гтк
<artus> гквака какая нить на f12 с тмуксом и в принципе все что нужно для счастья, по сути хоть вообще в фреймбуфере сиди :D
<artus> надо иметь 2 системы, одна для работы, а вторая для запила рюшиков :D
<anton_p> artus: кстати, последние кеды приемлимы и без настройки. а раньше помнится чуть не сутки уходили на подгон нового энвиронмента под привычки
<SergeyIT> чего ругаетесь нехорошими словами (
<anton_p> нехорошие -- непонятные? загугли
<SergeyIT> за что? (
<artus> anton_p,  да не перевариваю я кеды, избыточны они мне , монструозны, мне и 50той доли их предложения ненужно ) но всеже юнити я прям чуть ли не на генетическом уровне не перевариваю :D
<artus> SergeyIT, как за тчо? ану иди гугли, ну как маленький прям :D
<SergeyIT> да юнити может и ничего, идеи есть, но вот компиз...
<SergeyIT> а кеды не принял именно из-за избыточности
<anton_p> ой, избыточность у них
<anton_p> 16 гб рам и ссд спасают
<artus> нету в юнитях ничего , прожорливая хрень
<anton_p> всё одно эклипс запускать. избыточность...
<artus> да, вот давайте собирать систему не под задачи а под операционку, нафиг такой подход :D
<anton_p> систему собирают под программы
<artus> как в танке, предпусковой движок :D
<anton_p> если я планирую пускать контейнеры и эклипс, то мне рамы надо
<artus> угу, но когда система в покое отжирает некислую долю ресурсов только за то что она вся растакая - хреновая логика )
<rapidsp> ниче не меняется... кеды хають, замеряют прожорливость.. )))
<anton_p> хреновая логика про "отжирает". это играет роль, только когда не хватает
<artus> масштабировать систему только потому что не хватает по причине отжора этих же ресурсов системой - втопку такую систему :D
<SergeyIT> а многим нехватает всегда
<anton_p> пущай жрёт, если всё равно есть
<SergeyIT> а если нет
<anton_p> логика простая. проще добавить рам, чем выкорячиваться вписываясь
<artus> нафига оптимизировать код, пусть купит рама побольше и не парят моск , нафига оптимизировать код, процесор мощнее и будет шустрее летать ...
<SergeyIT> а если некуда добавить
<artus> это логика быдловаятелей , соответственно пользоватцо быдлософтом от таких ваятелей желания никакого )
<anton_p> я однажды написал на перле программу, в тыщу потоков она кушала 20гб рам. это было дешевле, чем если бы я написал её на си и она бы кушала 2гб рам, но потратил бы месяц на переписывание. зарплата за 1 мес точно выше
<artus> тебе она была для нужд или на продажу?
<anton_p> по работе
<anton_p> работодателю
<SergeyIT> такую не продашь
<anton_p> зачем
<artus> костыль внутренний? или на рынок? разница то большая ))
<anton_p> внутренний
<anton_p> я к тому, что ресурсы часто дешевле, чем время программиста
<SergeyIT> я бы таких прогеров увольнял
<artus> ну дык тут разговоров нет, есть задача, надо сделать, а вот когда начинают такие костыли впаривать окружающим под видом - а нам лень - купите рама ....
<anton_p> зависит опять таки от стоимости костыля
<andrex> рама много не бывает :D
<anton_p> если тебе впаривают бесплатно, то кушай чего дают
<anton_p> если ты платишь мало денег, то кушай чего дают
<artus> крутые програмисты , которые могут сделать по человечески, но делают на отстебись , с оговоркой купите ресурсов и не парьте моск, куда катитцо этот мир ...
<andrex> ну щас чаще небеспатно такое впаривают причем оп конской цене
<anton_p> если ты хочешь всё такое оптимизированное, то плати за потраченное время
<anton_p> никто не хочет платить за качество. всем подавай товары из китая
<artus> если мне что то надо - я оговариваю на уровне тз, а дальше не мои проблемы че и как будут ваять ) и если есть допуски то это не значит что можно вылетать из них на овердофига порядков )) ну это так, лирика )
<SergeyIT> надо прогерам компы законодательно слабые только разрешить пользовать, пусть сами помучаются
<andrex> щас еще от региональных огрничений отойдут и будем мы платить кучу денех за софт игры и прочую фигню
<anton_p> время на финальный результат играет роль
<anton_p> т е когда результат нужен завтра, то проще сделать на чём быстрее, а ресурсами добиться скорости
<SergeyIT> я бы не доверял такому результату
<anton_p> я этот вой про охреневших программистов, которые кушают ресурсы как не в коня корм последние 10 лет минимум слышу
<anton_p> и я даже во многом согласен
<SergeyIT> я это слышу >30 лет
<anton_p> я не согласен с тем, что какие то админы, которые в разработке софта дальше мелких шелл-скриптов не ушли, пытаются объяснить как должен работать бизнесс
<artus> а че, как работает бизнесс должны обяснять программеры? :D
<anton_p> нет
<rapidsp> дело не столько в прогерах, сколько в апи
<anton_p> но они подчинаются некоторым правилам необходимого результата и должны их понимать
<artus> ну да, програмера не пипчит , он наговнокодил а вы там масштабируйте инфраструктуру чтоб оно запустилось )
<andrex> а апи не прогеры делают?
<anton_p> ну может и наговнокодил, но быстро, в срок и результат получен
<andrex> костылей накрутят а потом охреневают от венегрета
<SergeyIT> индусы же!
<artus> anton_p,  вот ты сказал что в состоянии тоже поделие жрущее 20 гигов превратить в 2, так ?  это значит что можно было изначально сделать по человечески, но нафига если можно левой ногой наваять, а там хоть трава не расти, забашляют - переделаем по человеческ
<artus> и ...
<anton_p> скорость получения результата часто важнее качества кода
<rapidsp> тото и оно что изначально не сделали :)
<anton_p> изначально было бы делать месяц. а так за два дня
<rapidsp> а теперь этот ком уже не остановить
<artus> пролюбы по скорости результата это пролюбы в планировании, решатцо говнокодом они не должны вообще, ибо это говноуправление говнопроэктом
<SergeyIT> +100
<andrex> ну если начальник сказал за 2 дня то что нормально делать за месяц, чето тут не то)
<anton_p> есть средства быстрой разработки, а есть средсва минимально пожирающие ресурсы
<rapidsp> иделизьм... в природе не встречается :)
<anton_p> ресурсы сейчас стали сильно дешевле программистов
<artus> это не значт что надо отсаивать точку зрения о том что все решаетцо наращиванием структуры, один раз всунутый костыль может привратится в стратегию поведения, и в конечном счете это будет очередная говноконтора с говнопрограмерами пишушими говнок
<artus> од, потомучто так принято
<anton_p> всё решается баблом
<anton_p> бабло = бизнесс
<artus> та да
<anton_p> если результат нужен один раз, например, то какой смысл писать программу 1 мес, когда потом её всё равно выкидывать?
<artus> бизнес с баблом но без мозгов это безнес без развития и в конечном счете умирающий бизнес
<rapidsp> а то что прогеры с каждым днем дороже факт. так что будет только хуже :)
<anton_p> хуже будет тем, у кого ресурсов мало :)
<anton_p> пробовал тут винду на 2гб рам. это печально. это просто пиздец.
<artus> потому что разобратцо в том говнокоде который уже массово используетцо не в состоянии никто :D
<anton_p> скоро программы будет писать искусственный интеллект
<rapidsp> нене... костыли же не только ресурсы жрут. они могут фатально всю структуру накрыть, привести в тупик. Наблюдал такое не раз
<anton_p> что б вообще никто не разобрался
<anton_p> каждый костыль надо рассматривать индивидуально
<anton_p> история о том как ансиблом накрыли сразу много серверов, включая быкапы, поучительна
<rapidsp> ИИ - это да. да вот только даже для саппорта не можем мало мальский алгоритм придумать :) а куда уж проги писать :)
<anton_p> гугл всё сделает за нас. объединит всю мощь всех телефонов в андроид-мозг...
<rapidsp> ... илопнет от собственной значимости )))
<artus> и зависнет :D
<artus> по причине недостатка рама :D
<rapidsp> МС вон тоже объединил все что можно...
<anton_p> флагманы выживут, остальным не хватит
<anton_p> мой сгс3 уже всё... :)
<rapidsp> а теперь баш в винду засунули :)
<anton_p> и убунту
<andrex> вобщем от раздолбайства это все) даже для себя чето делаеш пониая что оно слишком жырное начинаеш переговнякивать)
<anton_p> всё не так
<anton_p> самому преговнякивать просто так -- редко мотивация есть
<anton_p> вот если выложить в опенсорс и появятся пользователи, то качество заметно меняется
<andrex> ну это сугубо твои проблемы уже
<andrex> даже себе сделать бесплатно нормально лень)
<artus> :D
<anton_p> возвращаться к уже решённым пусть даже не идеально задачам -- это особый склад ума
<anton_p> а идеального кода не существует
<SergeyIT> лучше новые неидеально решать
<anton_p> любой код можно твикать до идеала бесконечно
<anton_p> и в итоге по закону мерфи окажется, что идеальная программа никому не нужна
<andrex> идеального ясен пен ничего нет но и кошмары городить ненужно
<anton_p> я не так давно поймал одного программиста, который смотрел первый символ строки, разбивая символы в массив и проверяя первый его элемент. это, конечно, кошмар. но в реальной программе вряд ли было бы заметно
<artus> блин, ну умудрялись же писать шутеры вером в 400 с копеечкой килобайт, а щас дорвались до ресурсов
<anton_p> а ты запусти тот шутер сегодня
<anton_p> глаза сразу в кучу
<artus> ой даладно, на уровне второй кваки , бегал я в него ) суть в другом, можно же если задастцо целью )
<anton_p> раньше время программиста было дешевле, чем ресурсы, это тоже фактор конечно, но и задачи раньше иные были
<anton_p> ну запусти сегодня. я недавно взглянул на херетик, волфенштейн...
<andrex> кста об этом видел игрулю правда как пимер написаную с применением современных технологий и она весила метров 100 наверное
<artus> а щас чего, ну выйдет 12 директ, ну можно будет сплилить пофигу какие карточки в кучу, только вот производительность не выростет, останетцо такой же, просто больше волосни будет отрисовыватцо, данафиг такая логика :D
<anton_p> ты просто запусти
<anton_p> хватит увиливать
<anton_p> лучше всего тот самый который 400 с копеечкой килобайт
<artus> да запускал я , пару лет тому) гвоорю же, не все так страшно ) олдовенько :D
<rapidsp> начальный баннер при загрузке должен висеть такоето количество времени и все! требование маркетологов! )))
<anton_p> я когда-то снимал на дслр 6 мегапикс и печатал 50х75. а щас в телефонах 20мпик. и не печатают, только на экранчиках тех же телефонов, планшетов смотрят
<anton_p> а вычислительные ресурсы на 20 мпикс заметно большие нужны
<andrex> ну мегапикселы это не главное
<anton_p> а нахера тогда их столько?
<andrex> ну нужно что то продавать)
<rapidsp> для ценника :)
<anton_p> вот именно
<SergeyIT> так и не нужно.... только как это людям объяснить
<anton_p> и это касается всего. и ресурсы тоже продавать надо
<anton_p> поэтому и говнопрограммы нужны
<rapidsp> людям объясняют. те, кому продать нужно :)
<anton_p> причём это должны быть очень нужные и востребованные говнопрограммы
<rapidsp> маркетолог решает что тебе нужно, когда и как это быдет сделано
<anton_p> так что остальным уже приходится подстраиваться
<rapidsp> отношения производитель-потребитель давно ушли в прошлое
<andrex> ресурсы должны быть для работы а не для того чтобы их говно прога безтолку использовала
<anton_p> толк -- понятие растяжимое
<andrex> о ни и без индусского софта продаваться будут
<anton_p> например, какой толк от бэкграундкартинки?
<anton_p> а от живой картинки?
<SergeyIT> аа кто ее использует?
<anton_p> кого?
<anton_p> где?
<SergeyIT> картинку
<anton_p> хз. для чего?
<anton_p> вот смотреть на картинку -- это использование?
<rapidsp> а она есть :)
<SergeyIT> "какой толк от бэкграундкартинки?"
<anton_p> да все используют
<SergeyIT> я нет
<anton_p> телефоны, десктопы,  любые фоны
<SergeyIT> не нужна
<anton_p> а, ну ты гордая птица. но одинокая
<SergeyIT> просто давно понял - это не нужно
<anton_p> окей, ты будешь ещё и умной птицей
<rapidsp> gjyns ybrnj yt jnvtyzk ^)
<rapidsp> ой
<rapidsp> понты никто не отменял :)
<anton_p> на самом деле, я вижу реальную пользу от говнософта
<SergeyIT> ну да, типа кольца в носу )
<rapidsp> цак :)
<anton_p> он требует много ресурсов, ресурсы становятся более массовыми, они становятся дешевле
<anton_p> в итоге те же ресурсы будут дешевле или больше ресурсов за ту же цену
<anton_p> хорошему совту больше ресурсов всегда в плюс
<anton_p> т е хорошие люди тоже профитируют от говнософта
<SergeyIT> также и говнопрограммеров станет больше и они заполонят весь мир и превратят его в одно большое ****
<anton_p> ой конечно, программеры поглотят мир
<SergeyIT> не программеры а Г...
<anton_p> их вообще мало. возьми 1000 случайно выбранных людей. вряд ли больше одного программера среди них
<anton_p> мир не катится в дерьмо. он в нём живёт
<admin1488> обновился до 16.04 c репами жопа конечно
<admin1488> хром стим(
<anton_p> чесалось? расчесал
<admin1488> не чего страшного подожду) скоро добавят
<SergeyIT> с января на 16.04 (lxde) - без особых проблем
<anton_p> а что, смотреть списки критикал багов перед релизом не модно? надо сразу на себе, на живую пробовать?
<anton_p> и потом рассказывать "у меня всё работает, может проблемы у тебя одного"
<SergeyIT> а у тебя проблемы?
<admin1488> ну он там заливает что у него мониторы не работают самба не работате итд
<admin1488> а потом оказалось что надо просто вм обновить
<admin1488> мистика какая то короч
<anton_p> у меня нет проблем с lxde
<anton_p> может оно и работает
<anton_p> но не факт, что опыт с lxde означает, что так же всё работает и в остальных возможных конфигурациях софта и железа
<anton_p> admin1488: ну я обновил но не из репы убунты
<admin1488> Антон у меня не когда не было проблем с вм и самбой на 15.10 по этому, или я счастливчик или ты что то делаешь не так
<anton_p> про sddm достаточно зайти на канал #kubuntu и сказать, "у меня проблемы с сддм", там будет сразу эн единомышленников
<anton_p> ну я ж говорю, твой опыт единственно верный, остальные что то делают не та
<anton_p> не так
<anton_p> это кстати частая черта админов, особенно, которые дальше локалхоста не админят
<admin1488> так а ты сиди на gnome or unity  и всев
<anton_p> о, точно, я должен делать как ты, а то буду проклят
<admin1488> да а заем мне дальше лезть у меня есть cfengine
<admin1488> короч твой холивар не к чему
<anton_p> это какой то предок ансибля, да?
<anton_p> древний, насколько я помню
<anton_p> я не холиварю. я просто считаю, что твой положительный опыт никак не может говорить о том, что он автоматически переносится на все остальные возможные варианты
<anton_p> чтобы говорить, что я "что то делаю не так", что в общем довольно непросто в современном линуксе, надо повторить мою конфигурацию железа и попробовать. а не считать, что всё работает одинаково под одну гребёнку
<SergeyIT> anton_p, у меня на 4 компах работает одинаково )
<anton_p> серьёзная статистика
<SergeyIT> какая есть
<artus> так, я поел, можно с новой силой начинать холивар :D
<admin1488> =)
<admin1488> в 16.04 обновили центр приложений, он у меня теперь дебы не ставит... хотя пшет что все ок, приходится в ручную ставить
<anton_p> о чём холивар то?
<SergeyIT> что то они мудрят, одни и те же пакеты обновляют...
<rapidsp> мне нужно обновление. а то в ГШ чота раскладки через раз переключаются. авось оно само починится :)
<rapidsp> правда вопрос, будет ли например тимвьюер работать или например сопкаст... лотерея...
<anton_p> artus: про старые игры, что занимали мало места. http://android.mobile-review.com/articles/42756/
<anton_p> картинки можно заценить
<anton_p> http://android.mobile-review.com/image/2016/04/Old_Games-12.png
<artus> опа, какая ацкая годнота :D не чем не хуже нынешних индипроэктов на юнити которым подавай мегакарточку и тонну рама :D
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> все, срачики закончились? нуууу, так не интересно
<andrex> создай свой срач)
<|rapidsp|> джойн #срач :)
<artus> угу, с таким раскладом можно на талксах развести срач, один фиг там уже по ходу вообще никого не соталось
<|rapidsp|> как раскладку в ГШ починить?
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Есть контакт.
<pr0mode> ночера?
<tagezi> так
<tagezi> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> и чо, вы с 5 часов молчите? о_О
<tagezi> andrex: любая информация посланая на канал ubuntu-ru доступна публично, и не может быть удалина из интернета
<tagezi> ну, или какенибудь такое блаблабла, а то бывают кадры, запостят, а потом ноют, что не нужно было
<Sergey_IT> с релизом
<Sergey_IT> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Sergey_IT> Release:	16.04
<Sergey_IT> Codename:	xenial
<admin1488> так он еще утром был
<admin1488> я уже целый день на нем
<admin1488> так что баян)
<Sergey_IT> значит зовите меня баянистом )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: как тебе?
<Sergey_IT> что?
<tagezi> убунта.. или ты решил её не пробовать?
<Sergey_IT> lubuntu это
<Sergey_IT> юнити не хочу в таком виде
<tagezi> странно от тебя это слышать.. тебе всегда было пофигу какой интверфейс :))
<Sergey_IT> я с 8.04 говорил - компиз не нужен (можешь логи глянуть)
<Sergey_IT> машинки-то старенькие - попробуй на радеоне 9200 запустить компиз
<tagezi> ну, ещё когда 13 убунта вышла сказал что она слишком тяжелая
<tagezi> впринципе, кеды шустрее пахали, чем убунта с удалением свистелок
<Sergey_IT> это да, пробовал кеды в 14.04
<tagezi> что ты нафоруме читаешь?
<tagezi> я что-то вот смотрю, а почитать то и нечего.. либо савсем детские вопросы, либо дубри лахматые
<tagezi> дебри*
<Sergey_IT> орг отдел )
<Sergey_IT> а так - согласен
<tagezi> чо написать в качестве отчета?
<Sergey_IT> о чем отчет?
<tagezi> блин, эти заполнения характеристик, это жесть какая-то.. вот кто это читает?
<tagezi> да отчет по практике, которая начинается через 7 дней :))
<tagezi> я завтра на подпись отдаю документы
<Sergey_IT> тогда пиши о том, что не делал
<tagezi> не, так нельзя
<tagezi> этоже будет подшивать.. и я типа это должен сдать в конце мая.. просто печать уезжает
<tagezi> мне нужно характеристику на себя написать...
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую (
<tagezi> Результаты работы расписал, деловые качества расписал, рекомендации написал, осталось только качество отчета написать
<tagezi> и блин, ведь все знают что это пишут сами студенты, и подписывается не глядя
<Sergey_IT> так бюрократия такая, бумажка нужна (
<tagezi> да я вот про тоже.. вот просто нужна бумажка, и всё.. а нафиг она нужна, даже никто не знает
<Sergey_IT> положено, и от этого никуда не денешься - диплом на основании бумажек дают, все должны быть
<tagezi> лучше бы на основании знаний давали.. больше пользы бы для траны было бы
<Sergey_IT> раньше давали, но бумажки тоже нужны были
<tagezi> а то у нас сейчас программистов как собак нерезаных, а как сунишля с ситему предприятия, так выть хочется.. ощущение что 10 летний ребёнак ставил систему и приложения, вот что красивеньое и смог как-т о настроить то и стоит
<Sergey_IT> как учились, так и работают
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> Отчет сделан на высоком уровне, указаны все требуемые разделы, даны схемы организационной структуры и бизнес-процесса, таблица входной и выходной информации, сформулирована задача
<tagezi> подлежащая автоматизации, представлена блок-схема алгоритма и сводная таблица эффективности от внедрения комплекса задач.
<tagezi> не слишком пафоасно? :))))
<Sergey_IT> а кто читать будет? )
<tagezi> да, жена тоже так думает.. сказала что хоть матом, всёравно никто не заметит :))
<Sergey_IT> нормально, подпись все подтвердит
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> осталось модуль разработать и отчет написать :))
<Sergey_IT> случай был с дисером... один человек в середине вставил текст типа "кто до этого места дочитал тому делать нечего...." - один, кстати дочитал
<Sergey_IT> это еще в ссср было, тогда многие читали
<tagezi> да.. с дипломом слышал... "а так как до сюда никто не дочитает, то пусть пи = 5, а то расчеты не сходяться"
<Sergey_IT> да и такое слышал...
<tagezi> чо ты не спишь-то? завтра рабочий день..
<andrex> tagezi: это ты проче или куда написать?
<andrex> слово не воробой..., блин
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-21
<tagezi> andrex: это в твои справки
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> ок прикручу куданить
<tagezi> ну, я не знаю.. у нас так принято, по воводу рассылок и багзилы.. а то нытиков навалом
<tagezi> да и тут были помню
<tagezi> так, ладно.. поехалка я домой...
<tagezi> artus: тык
<tagezi> :)
<anton_p> http://ghhauto.ru/images/Ronny/oshibka-800_t_650x433_8f396.jpg
<artus> утря фсем
<admin1488> Sergey_IT: А ты точно не бету поставил?
<admin1488> Я вот тут заметил что у меня стоит в апе (release-upgrades) normal после обновы до 15.10 не закоментил, так что у меня бета)
<admin1488> говорят что выпуск стайбла будет сегодня к вечеру
<artus> врут, определенно врут, я тут с галдиолусом и кактусом посоветовался - в один голос говрят что врут
<admin1488> )
<admin1488> Артурс а к чему приводит Press x to destroy or r to resurrect window
<admin1488> судя по переводу оно ломает или восстанавливает окно
<admin1488>  artus:
<artus> ну или ты кильнеш окно, или востановиш
<artus> я б нажал, интересно же :D
<admin1488> это при апдейте
<admin1488> я конечно тыкал r всегда)
<admin1488> но мне интересно что оно делает то, признаюсь я не знаю(
<aleksei`> доброго времени суток
<admin1488> Доброе
<aleksei`> лтска 16 не приземлилась ещё?
<andrex> нет
<admin1488> неа
<andrex> еще rc даже небыло
<artus> не будет ее сегодня, отменили решением сьезда совета федерации
<admin1488> (((
<admin1488> Press x to destroy or r to resurrect window
<admin1488> Так парни кто знает что это делает?
<admin1488> Просто видимо не чего не изменилось
<admin1488> после нажатия на r
<admin1488> просто дальш еидет апдейт
<artus> кароче отмена апдейта или продолжение, незаморачивайся
<SergeyIT> сегодня на канале будет очередной антирекорд по посещению в день релиза
<tagezi> ты рекорды записываешь? :)
<SergeyIT> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<SergeyIT> антирекорды )
<tagezi> ничего, андрюха подымит канал
<tagezi> ща сделает справку и повесят банер на форум.. и все темы быдут опралять на канал спрашивать :))
<tagezi> artus: тык
<tagezi> он вообще просыпается хоть иногда? :)
<SergeyIT> надо не канал, а массы поднимать!
<admin1488> 11:29:11) artus: кароче отмена апдейта или продолжение, незаморачивайся
<admin1488> r типа продолжение, спс, прост как то не очивидно обозвали
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: #ubuntu-ru: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 16.04 LTS | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: #ubuntu-ru: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версия: 16.04 LTS | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> внимательность такая внимательность)
<andrex> tagezi: а чаго ты от него ысе хочешь? затыкал бедняжку, он был же вроде и вчера был тока вы сним разлетаетесь както)
<andrex> да емае внатуре внимательность мая ваще)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: #ubuntu-ru: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 16.04 LTS | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> вот теперь гуд
<andrex> все я ускакал
 * andrex нагадил на канале и довольный ушел)
<artus> tagezi, таааагеееезяяяяяяя ^_^
<artus> ну вот, а сам потом будет жаловатцо чт оменя нимааа
<andrex> вы с ним както по очереди другдруга ищите)
<Atremka> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<artus> шла вторая неделя, атремка все никак не мог насетапить сервер, странно косящийся начальник отдела начинал истирично похихикивать глядя на адепта секты немогунов и на его робкие попытки справитцо с поставленной задачей :D
<SergeyIT> роман пишешь? )
<SergeyIT> слог как раз
<andrex> у артемки там диктор такой над ухом бормочит его каждое действо
<andrex> помню фильм даже такой был)
<artus> я если ловлю волну то могу канешн разойтись :D
<andrex> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/93547/
<andrex> вот как тут)
<Atremka> ну да ну да хаха смищно
 * andrex показал палец Atremka
<andrex> смейся а то забаню)
<Atremka> я давно установил ваш сервер вот только на виртуалку, а вот на реал машину он не встает НИКАК, от слова ВАПШПЕ!
<andrex> нет такого слова
<andrex> ну перенеси с виртуалки)
 * artus открыл частную подпольную практику по пересадке конечностей из тазобедренных суставов в район плечевого пояса 
<artus> о, можно загнатцо, натягиваеш на машину esxi , на нем разворачиваеш сервак с физическим пробросом перефирии в виде винтов и сетевых, и будет у тебя даже бекапирование всего и вся , и прям афигеть какой мегасерв, виртуализация, все дела)
<Atremka> а теперь по-русски и по медленне
<andrex> ...
<artus> эмм, а я разве не по русски писал?
<artus> я даже не ругался заумными терминами :
<artus> )
<artus> и это я даже не расписывал возможности напихать туда тонких-толстых клиентов и остальных плюшек :D
<artus> andrex, о. был у нас помниш когдато такой персонаж, которому приспичило завести минмодем дабы поиметь мифическишаровый диалап :D при наличии уже тогда копеешного жопореза у любого мобильного оператора, запамятовал как звали то его
<artus> *win
<andrex> тоже не помню уже)
<andrex> был еще один персонаж который мопед разогнать хотел)
<Atremka> что-то мне подсказывает что вы тут мне не то что в отцы, а в деды годитесь
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> в санитары может?
<Atremka> кстате щас буду пробовать последний способ, из под линуха dd запись
<artus> мда,  а ты кат пробовал?
<Atremka> нет
<Atremka> пока еще
<andrex> а я говорил! говорил я про кат
<artus> ясно, пробуй че хочеш тогда, я умываю руки и отказываюсь отныне тебе чего либо советовать :D
<Atremka> команду на кат дай
<andrex> cat 1 > 2
<artus> все, даже моего терпения не хватает на это , я давал, 3 раза , ты решил продолжить маятцо херней, удачи тебе в твоих начинаниях , я в уголке постою, поржу :D
<andrex> я тут даже недавно извращался заливая лифку из под самой же лифки на флешку)
<andrex> и тоже кидал комманду)
<artus> причем, можно заливать на туже флешку  , если умудритцо все что нужно выгрузить в рам :D
<aleksei`> о, канал ожил ))
<andrex> о человек!
<SergeyIT> это не жизнь, а обострение
<aleksei`> временное?
<artus> причем хроническое )
<aleksei`> ))
<artus> а все почему ? нет меня - нет жизни :D
<andrex> остаюсь тока я)
<andrex> смерть
<aleksei`> пойти лтску накатить на виртуалку чтоль ...
<artus> кстати, чего там обещали в нынешнем лтсе наворотить? опять все сломать ? как то лень гуглить ньюсы
<artus> давай, заодно раскажеш в какое уг она превратилась )
<aleksei`> не порть предвкушение ))
<SergeyIT> не смотрите по-утрам лтс-ки
<aleksei`> мне больше про snap инетресно
<artus> лтски нужно смотреть через месяц, когда патци позаливают и обновками поправят
<andrex> лтски нужно смотреть когда предыдцщая лтска сдохнет)
<aleksei`> ммм, а снап похож на пкг маковский походу
<andrex> не alexwin ли это был
<andrex> это про лиалап
<andrex> д
<artus> неее, там какой то олег был , он еще все достебывался к опенофису , что он видиш ли не так работает как в его больном воображении приснилось ))
<andrex> ой, да всех чудикоф не упомниш)
<andrex> хотя некторые как дмей хорошо впиваются
<artus> но всегда можно холодными зимними вечерами за кружечкой горячего грога грепать логи , смеятцо, удивлятцо на предмет "нифига себе я умный" удивляясь своим же советам :D
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> гордость за самого себя ))
<andrex> самолюбование)
<andrex> ну я раньше тут по лучше помогал потом канал начал тухнуть и я вместе с ним..
<artus> скорее недоумение на предмет - и с какого же перепугу мне такое решение в голову пришло ))) причем на удивление правильное и логичное )
<aleksei`> мастерство не протухнет\
<artus> но для востановления формы таки надо время)
<andrex> да
<andrex> и тухнет всмысле затухает а не протухает)
<andrex> вндикая могучая русская языка
<artus> самый скиловый момент починки был  когда я выдал решение человеку до того момента как он поздаровался и внезапно оно ему помогло :D как оказалось ) вобщем телепатия на этом канале когдато присутствовала :D
<aleksei`> шароскилл ))
<aleksei`> на тебя наверное тот человек молился потом ))
<artus> :)
<aleksei`> про ланчер не наврали, действительно вниз можно перенести ))
<artus> эх, а каакие баталии разыгрывались в моменты весенних обострений, когда стрельба велась как на диком западе, выпилива персонажа , он менял подсети мастерски уворачиваясь, было принято решение гачить из тяжелой артилерии выпиливая подсетями, да что
<artus> там подсетями, резали целые регионы :D
<aleksei`> только как-то не так всё это выглядит, непривычно ...
<aleksei`> в одно время подсеть моего старого прова тоже была выпилина
<aleksei`> наверное вы постарались, ковбои блин ))
<artus> ну видать из за таких шалунов ) приччем ребята пошалят, а когда банлист переполняетцо но до людей не доходят просто стафам фринода жалоба падает и на этом цирк прекращаетцо, там не заморачиваютцо :D
<artus> а теперь тут прям вымирающий зоопарк ботов )
<aleksei`> но это давно было, во времена 10 лтс-ки ещё
<artus> да неее, еще года 3 тому тут жисть ключем била :D
<aleksei`> я про расстрел имел в виду ))
<artus> а, ну растрелы массовые тут были 4-5 лет тому :D
<artus> с ежегодной новогодней амнистией :D
<aleksei`> ну и правильно, ибо нефиг лабуду распространять
<artus> зато жизнь кипела ) а щас народ поубегал на дроидогаджеты, никому ничего ненадо)
<artus> ирка вымирает как и фидо ) постепенно но уверено )
<aleksei`> деградация
<artus> угу, абидна, да панимаш
<andrex> артус нашел срачик)
<artus> наливай
<andrex> а срачик уже кончился походу)
<anton_p> это вы называете "нет жизни"? хехе...
<andrex> да
<anton_p> вы не сидели на реальных каналах где её нет, значит :)
<andrex> когда 150 человек галдит вот это чет шеволицо
<anton_p> это флуд
<artus> раньше убегать на офтопоканал приходилось ))) а теперь, седят старые деды, косточки перемывают по старой памяти ...
<anton_p> кто тут дед?
<anton_p> мне до внуков ещё далеко
<Hev> всем привет, я первый раз зашел в irc и сегодня собираюсь первый раз поставить себе ubuntu второй ос
<andrex> ну привет
<dimbass> всем приветы
<dimbass> =)
<andrex> чето у людей порой с асоциациями плохо) или с юмором.....
<dimbass> хотел спросить, кто ставил последнию ubunt, как впечатления?
<artus> гг
<dimbass> <andrex> не у всех)
<andrex> я ставил
<andrex> но не щупал
<andrex> почти
<andrex> да и впечатления разные от разных de
<andrex> кпримеру в гноме нет пппое может правда уже есть
<andrex> мате вроде норм хотяя я уже не помню но чето было не так
<andrex> юнитй не смотрел
<dimbass> <andrex> я сам только xfce, вот что то меня дернуло юнтий глянуть новый
<dimbass> правда я его как то на генту пробывал воткнуть, но потом блогополучно забил на это дело.... и вернулся к старой доброй мыше
<artus> кто такой юнтий? :D много я всякого слышал, это тоже в копилочку надо положить )
<dimbass> <artus>unity
<artus> andrex, так, а у тя линка на ру вику по сапиботу нед?
<artus> да я понял, ) ушло на полку к линексам и прочему )
<andrex> artus: нету ру доков по нему
<dimbass> <andrex> есть доку вроде на русском, но я давно понял что лучше бержуй инструкции нет
<andrex> даже если есть то они не очем ваще
<andrex> я ток видел инструкции установки
<dimbass> согласен
<dimbass> ))))
<dimbass> да))) инструкция, далее далее далее
<artus> lf zнашол уже на инглише сапибук
<andrex> https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria вот тут ваще все в куче) и там и цылки на всяку фигню
<artus> так, а [#ubuntu-ru,op; admin; editfactoids; op] по класификации сапибота , каковы у мну границы правей? :D
<andrex> админ
<andrex> ты помоему не можеш тока админа выдавать ну и овнера все остальное можеш
<artus> хм, чет не помню когда мне такой руль давали , кароче надо курить ман на предмет чего могу
<andrex> вот я ток могу опов прописать
<andrex> и разрешать другим менять права
<andrex> зафигачить в редакторы не могу уже
<artus> а я могу?
<andrex> да
<artus> хмм, точно надо курить :D
<andrex> потому что capability админская комманда)
<andrex> )
<andrex> list admin вроде
<andrex> там все что ты могеш
<andrex> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, AutoMode, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Time, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<andrex> @list Admin
<ubuntuhelp> capability add, capability remove, channels, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, join, nick, and part
<andrex> а можеш еще и плагинами рулить
<andrex> вроде как
<andrex> @list owner
<ubuntuhelp> announce, defaultcapability, defaultplugin, disable, enable, flush, ircquote, load, log, quit, reload, rename, unload, unrename, and upkeep
<andrex> а нет не можеш)
<artus> я точно не овнер)
<andrex> да
<aleksei`> вот почему ворд не редактирует а съедает буквы? 0_о - Потому что есть  такая кнопочка Инсерт мать её ...
<andrex> ну я ваще скромный плюс энциклопедию редактировать могу
<andrex> потому что наверное инсерт
<UNIm95> Черт. Когда же заредизят?
<UNIm95> зарелизят*
<andrex> кого?
<UNIm95> Правда там systemd
<UNIm95> 16.04
<andrex> уже просто на сайте нет еще
<aleksei`> спокойствие, скоро будет всё
<andrex> а образа есть
<aleksei`> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<aleksei`> rfr-nj nfr
<andrex> но как всегда главное в сроки у спели а остальное в к версии 2 починим)
<aleksei`> как-то так
<andrex> artus: да ты маньяк
<artus> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires) and "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires)
<andrex> ubuntuhelp | Alert to all #ubuntu-ru ops: кто тут ? (from artus)
<artus> то я случайно )))
<andrex> этот банлист не фурычит ибо не работает авто мод
<andrex> в лимнории починили
<UNIm95> andrex: пока нет нетинсталла.
<artus> сфигли? чего ,совсем поломали чтоль?
<andrex> дак автомод и не работал
<andrex> скока япомню на нем
<andrex> а сами разрабы бота забили на него а лимнориа взялось)
<andrex> и починили
<andrex> вот по этому нада либо обновлять либо ставить нового)
<artus> а ты мне сапа кидал или лимнорию ?
<andrex> лимнорию
<andrex> да тотже сап тока пропатченй
<artus> ок, доберусь до дома по человеческому - заведу на хостинг его
<andrex> капец еще и дамп базы который агафон кинул запарился малехо тогда переговнякивать с html в sqlite3 чтоли))
<artus> чего за база ?
<andrex> да нциклопедии
<artus> а она у тебя а хтмле есть?
<andrex> ну вся бяка что работает по !
<artus> ну не маленький, понял)
<andrex> была может и щас гдет есть, но она уже впринципе там в боте что я кинул) обновленная даже
<andrex> переделывал ссылки итые да и переводил малехо что попадалось
<andrex> б
<andrex> сразу на 2х на бунтухелпе и на том)
<artus> огай, окаай
<andrex> впринципе если нужна хтмлка можеш сваять из той
<andrex> сам
<andrex> она гдето в дата валялась откуда ее эциклопедия поджватывала
<andrex> там 3 таблицы 1 основная с тем что на данный момент 2 то что было заменено 3 фз ваще
<andrex> затык юыл у мну с версиями бд) он какото определенной версии тока хавал
<andrex> в итоге взял то что у убунты лежало и заменил там таблицу на то что было у нас
<artus> ыыы
<andrex> вот такие пироги
<andrex> а от агафона фиг че дождешся в последний момент
<artus> так, конец робочего дня, надо собиратцо домой ;)
<andrex> ну вали
<andrex> ща тагезик прийдет тя звать опять) я прям вангую
<artus> :P ну и ваалююю ))) ога, тагезику мое пламенное "ТТТТААААГЕЕЕЗИИИИИИИ" :)
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Спасибо.
<andrex> вот зачем ты так
<UNIm95> Будет чем на выходных зянятся
<andrex> tagezi: пусть юы мучалсо бедняжка)
<aleksei`> ладно, пора домой ехать
<andrex> SergeyIT:
<SergeyIT> что?
<andrex> SergeyIT: вот зачем ему цылку дал)
<SergeyIT> а не жалко )
<SergeyIT> да и знать надо, где что (плохо) лежит
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: andrex час назад еще не было.
<SergeyIT> значит мне больше везет )
<andrex> капец альт это ваще чето наркоманское
<andrex> и почему я раньше так не думал)
<SergeyIT> хуже юнити?
<SergeyIT> может их скрестить?
<andrex> да ты ток доки их посмотри
<SergeyIT> неее... мне и так хорошо
<andrex> ну как хош
<andrex> а там так весело)
<SergeyIT> домой хочу... и ухожу )
<andrex> гад
<andrex> а я уже дома :p
<SergeyIT> сам такой
<andrex> квадратный гад)
<andrex> гад^2
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> это я уже дома
<andrex> аааартуз
<andrex> вотаквсегда
<tagezi> artus: опять спишь? :))
<andrex> tagezi: да вам просто не судьба
<andrex> вы как день и ноч
<tagezi> он меня просто баица :)
<andrex> ааа, ну тогда понятна
<tagezi> я ему опять про платки как наговорю.. а он потом мучица будит :)
<andrex> прочитал прокакието платки носовые)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://postimg.org/image/5tsz93k6v/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: твоё?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<tagezi> мини асцелограф?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> набор dso138
<tagezi> какт это кит.. ты его ещё и спаял сам :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дааааа =)
<tagezi> 21$ и как ты разорился то на такое?
<tagezi> блин.. 1500 тысячи за игрушку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1300 обошлось
<tagezi> вообще, в питере страшно было.. зашёл в чипИдип и покрывался холодным потом от цен
<tagezi> я всёрвно не умею пользоваться осцелографим.. не знаю как, да и зачем.. я ещё маленький для этого
<andrex> ты один раз заше а мы среди этого живем)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они знатные барыги
<tagezi> но накупил себе гнёзд и пап.. буду тележку доделывать для бим-робота
<tagezi> во, может есть идеи.. у меня куча шариков пенопластовых.. а мне нужен кусок пенопласта для робота.. чем бы эти шарики соединить, так чтобы они одним куском стали, но резались ножом
<tagezi> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насчет ножа не знаю, а в авиакружке клеили пенопласт ПВА
<fenreg>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<tagezi> склеил, посмотрим что получиться :)
<tagezi> если всё будет плохо, куплю силикона :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и пенопласт лучше резать горячей струной
<aleksei`> ночера из 16.04 ))
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> ночера
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, вариантов не много.. горячей струны нет пока
<tagezi> так что ножом буду резать
 * aleksei` reboot
<aleksei`> ну что, полёт нормальный, при старте 650 памяти хавает из коробки
<tagezi> 650?
<aleksei`> да
<aleksei`> загружается на 4,5 секи быстрее 14 лтс-ки
<tagezi> ну, можно немного её аптимизировать.. но потребление памяти сильно не сократишь.. а вот процесорного времени реально можно
<tagezi> да и нужно..
<tagezi> Юнити с её быдлокодом чкоро смодет только на майнфреме работать
<aleksei`> ну сравнивая с 14, которая из коробки по 800-900 хавала
<aleksei`> тут норм
<tagezi> незнаю.. я 14 уже не пользовал, я на 13ю* перелез на кубунту
<aleksei`> естесно про х64 говорю
<tagezi> а сейчас вообще на генту с кде.. надаели глюки
<aleksei`> вот с тримом пока не понятно
<aleksei`> чёт как-то мусор не уходит ))
<aleksei`> а на генте глюков меньше?
<tagezi> на порядок
<tagezi> я вообще тащусь от неё... очень стабильная система получилась
<aleksei`> я на бубунту кеды накатил и норм ))
<aleksei`> не парюсь как-то
<tagezi> есть конечно кривости.. но это уже чисто прикландые вещи
<aleksei`> без кривостей скучно
<aleksei`> даже допилить нечего
<tagezi> не знаю.. мне нужно работать на системе, а не матом её крыть
<aleksei`> ну в этом плане гента стабильнее намного
<tagezi> aleksei`: у тебя кде5 сейчас?
<aleksei`> сейчас бубунта с юнити
<aleksei`> эхх, а вот календарь с гуг учёткой не синхронизируется нивкакую
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: чип-дип дорогущий, я только что срочно если там покупаю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а где ещё?
<tagezi> радиодитали на Пионерской.. так у них выбор не большой
<tagezi> по интернету заказывать и ждать пока приедит 100 дней?
<tagezi> терра-электроник вроде есть ещё, но что-то я их не нашёл
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты qucs юзал?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: я в инете смотрю, интернет конторы разные есть, так сразу не скажу. Вот последний интерфейс ide-CF заказал по инету, но забрал сам, без доставк
<Sergey_IT> а так -  Микроника еще, но там давно не был
<tagezi> у микроники характеристик нет.. это как кота в мешке покупать..
<Sergey_IT> каких характеристик?
<tagezi> Датчик влажности почвы
<tagezi> кто сделал, какие рабочие характеристики, куда он предназначен
<tagezi> Модуль датчика звука
<tagezi> что такое, нафига
<tagezi> короче, такого полно
<tagezi> это нужно интернет копать и помто их доставать что зачем
<Sergey_IT> да уж - интернет копать надо и долго, но иногда оно того стоит
<tagezi> нужно будет посмотреть у них платки.. цены у них более чем адекватные
<Sergey_IT> зато и разбираться начинаешь лучше
<Sergey_IT> в инет магазинах тоже можно...
<tagezi> ну, в последнем я сомниваюсь.. ща почти каждый делает свой виласипед
<tagezi> я простые штуки покупаю китайские, они дешевле, а микросхемки стараюсь симикондуктор, они как-то понадёжне
<Sergey_IT> наши тоже надежные
<Sergey_IT> но мало что делают
<tagezi> или STMicroelectronics... техас индастрил дорогой, помоему
<tagezi> наши сборки диодные делают :))
<tagezi> и резисторные, помоему тоже.. но я как-то до них не дорос пока.. не работал ещё с переменным током
<Sergey_IT> постоянный ты наш!
<Sergey_IT> кстати - постоянное - это частный случай переменного
<tagezi> угу, а девушка это частный случай юноши :))
<tagezi> знаем - плавали :))
<Sergey_IT> в биологии сложнее - там все от бога
<tagezi> от дарвина и от Ламарка ты хотел сказать. да :)
<Sergey_IT> а эти тут причем?
<tagezi> ну, один говорит что всё биологическое произошло от случайных мутаций, а второй потому что много тренировали данный вид деятельности :_
<tagezi> :)
<Sergey_IT> вот именно - говорят... а я  про действительность
<tagezi> действительность? :) всмысле про субъективно воспринимаемые, но мыслимые как объективные процессы и объекты? :))
<tagezi> объекты наверное даже излишни тут :)
<Sergey_IT> про объективную реальность
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-22
<artus> а вот и йаааа, заждались? :D
<artus> andrex, ниспать челавег
<artus> малекула
<artus> !малекула
<artus> арр, поломали бота (( или это не тот бот ...
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> опааа, тагезяяяя
<tagezi> с тумбочки на тумбачку начинаешь прыгать как видишь меня? :))
<artus> ааагггааааааа ^_^ мимимииии
<artus> тяпницо, забухать хоца :D
<tagezi> мне не хоца
<artus> тебе можно
<tagezi> я хочу чтобы кусок пенопласта высох
<artus> а зачем мочил?
<tagezi> не.. мне нужен кусок пенопласта, а у меня только шарики.. вот, я глеил
<tagezi> к*
<tagezi> пва долго сохнит гад
<artus> эммм, и эти люди запрещают мне ковырятцо в носу ...
<tagezi> ну, а что делать то?
<tagezi> кусок нужен, а у меня только шарики :))
<artus> береш куб пенопласта, растворяеш его в литре ацетона .... и утебя просто феерический коктель молотова , который липнет даже к потолку и который виг затушиш :D
<artus> не думал что в наше время нехватка пенопласта это проблема )
<tagezi> если бы у меня был куб пенопласта, я бы не клеил бы его из шариков, так что ничего не получиться :))
<tagezi> а я не думал, что за стеклотканью мне нужно будет ехать в другую страну :))
<artus> во, у китайсев есть древнее развлечение, на равне с калиграфией, склеивать разбитую посуду, ты вывел на новый уровень :D
<artus> ты там чего такое вытворяеш?
<tagezi> ну, мне нужно основу сделать для плтформы робота, чтобы потом платформу эту из стеклоткани и эпоксидки склеить
<artus> закажи куб пенопласта из китая :D по воздуху :D
<artus> здаетцо мне тебе было бы проще пластилином разжитцо )
<tagezi> пластелин тоже идея.. но дорогой зараза
<tagezi> хотя у жены можно надыбать наверное старую глину
<artus> ну вот, если подумать сообща то всегда можно найти решение )
<tagezi> а ещё можно сделать 3Д принтер, и на нём её напечатать :)
<artus> а размеры какие ?
<tagezi> стану богатым, закажу себе дитальни для него :))
<tagezi> эм.. ну примерно 7 на 8
<tagezi> см
<artus> просто пластилина если че ваще понты надо ;) формуеш из картона и скотча куб, и пластилином апликацию на нем отливов и нужных тебе форм , чисто номинально,  для формы заглаза )
<artus> или паралелепипед, ты понял вобщем )
<artus> хотя 7 на 8 можно было и выстрогать :D
<tagezi> да, основу можно вообще тупо из картона сделать.. :)) у меня есть такая..
<tagezi> и работает ведь :)
<artus> ну дык , пенопласт ненужен вобщем ))) усиливаеш его папьемаше , поферху ебаксидка с бинтом - замахаешся ломать :D
<tagezi> но пластелин да, идея.. его всераны гуталином малать, какая ему разница из чего он там :))
<tagezi> толстый будет.. мне нужно сделать что-то типа основы для платы..
<tagezi> чтобы дитальки припаять
<artus> а че, текстолит уже не котируетцо?
<artus> или гетинакс и стойки ...
<tagezi> а как согнуть текстолит?
<artus> ооо, блинннн, че ты раньше не сказалллл
<artus> полипропилен, водопроводныййй
<tagezi> вообще-то я уже довно это говорил, просто ты слишком много спишь :))
<artus> греетцо феном и вормуетцо как тебе надо , остыл - затвердел )
<artus> хоть кубики, хоть что, начиная от формовоных ножен не хуже кайдекса и заканчивая композитными луками :D
<tagezi> так он толстый и как я вытравлю в нём медь?
<artus> а как ты в пенопласте будеш травить медь :D
<tagezi> ну, там понятно, я провода тупо наклею
<artus> навесным шины можно раскидать, моно хоть на стойках лутом разведеные платы навесить
<tagezi> а тут, если взять трубу, то там медь
<artus> не, я про серую трубу водопроводную, 50ка или сотка
<artus> водоотвод которая
<tagezi> ааа
<artus> они и белые есть, сайдинг вроде есть из полипропилена тоже
<artus> он при 140 размягчаетцо и податливый становитцо
<tagezi> так, а толщина стенки у них какая?
<artus> 1-3 мм , в зависимости от
<artus> можно разрезать, разогреть и в лист развернуть, а там уже формовать чете надо
<tagezi> да, это тоже идея.. только нужно посмотреть сколько это стоит тут
<tagezi> европа блин, ценники иногда вообще просто охренеть какие
<artus> спроси обрезок в гамазине торгующем сантехникой
<tagezi> фины дадут обрезки? да я им даже обяснить не смогу что мне нужно.. они слова будут понимать, а в голове у них страстаться не будет
<tagezi> нужно будет вылавливать белорусов.. руские просто забьют
<artus> руские отдадут обрезки и отправят с глаз долой :D
<tagezi> да не хрена, они себя тут элитой мнят.. покрайне мере продавци в магазинах точно
<artus> да эти прадаваны везде такие, я вон своим тоже моск полоскал на предмет пластикового отвода 50ки для врезки в 110ю трубу , именно для врезки , пели мне басни что такого не бывает, пока носом в картинку не тыкал что бываааает, и подайте мне сюды, вобщем гла
<artus> з у них долго ешо дергался, от тика... левый ...
<tagezi> и что мне делать с мешком шариков? он уже год стоит в сарае :))
<artus> ну кресло-мешок сделай
<tagezi> так для этого и порупалось
<tagezi> сделано, это остатки :))
<artus> сделай ешо один :D pfgfcyjq
<artus> запасной
<tagezi> да не, проще комунибудь в открытое окно машины насыпать их :)
<tagezi> особо вредному соседу :))
<artus> раствори в ацетоне и обмаж :D
<andrex> artus: какого бота?
<artus> да с гриновским попутал, он у него вечно ачелавег-малекула в ответ говорил )
<andrex> аа
<artus> впили такое же бунтохелперу :D
<artus> Atremka, нууу расказываай
<andrex> янемогу сквид поднять...
<tagezi> эээ... а причем тут сквид?
<artus> ыыы
<tagezi> сквид же вроде прокся
<tagezi> аааа :)
<tagezi> во я тормаз..
<andrex> уучился
<tagezi> andrex: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44291
<artus> афигеть, достижение, там где стоит бубунта красноглазик умудрился впилить генту, только смысловой нагрузки это не несет, нафиг никому не нужно, но новость самое оно для опеннета )
<artus> почитал я коментыы, сколько же фгм-нутых на опеннете, до сих пор теребонькающих на свои дистры
<tagezi> да дело не в том что она генту поставила, а в том что она дырку нашла через которую можно ставить что нравиться
<tagezi> а генту она на нормальном компе собрала, а не в тесле :))
<artus> блин, да что угодно-куда угодно можно ставить, еасли тоит линуха - то вкатить туда че либо ваще не проблема, если это не залито насмерть компаундом , и дырки ненаждо искать, втупую подкидываеш свой носитель
<tagezi> хаха
<tagezi> почсотри читалки..
<tagezi> там без пояльника не залить
<artus> выдергиваеш нанд и льеш чехош
<artus> ты не путай тупую китайщину и полноценный комп
<tagezi> где ты на тесле видел полноценный?:))
<tagezi> там стоит обычная китайскоя подеока.. которая называется в честь нвидии
<tagezi> не пора ли пообедать?
<artus> не суть, там  планшет а не читалка ) еще часик и пора
<tagezi> не, так как я не завтракал, нужно пообедать пораньше :)
<tagezi> мне вот интересно, что там на убунта стоит
<artus> самосбор кой нить
<tagezi> 2.6.36 ядро
<artus> а нафиг там новее ) рабтает и ном )
<SergeyIT> tagezi: посмотри в Микронике коробки всякие (раньше были). Найди магазинчики моделистов всяких, там тоже может быть (я там инструмент кое-какой покупал)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: коробки к чему?
<SergeyIT> приборчики делать
<tagezi> ну, теперь если только в конце мая.. я уже дома
<SergeyIT> сдал все?
<tagezi> так что нужно справляться тем что под рукой
<tagezi> да, сдал
<tagezi> теперь диплом и госы
<tagezi> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G146068525665
<tagezi> ребята развиваются, новые дивайсики налепили :)
<aleksei`> дня
<artus> внезапно я с тобой категорично согласен
<aleksei`> через вэб морду аутенфикация не нужна ведь?
<artus> да не, ты ж вещаеш )
<aleksei`> ну я на всякий ))
<artus> aleksei`, нурасказывай
<aleksei`> ты хочешь это услышать? ))
<artus> огааа, скушно
<aleksei`> ну в целом полёт нормальный
<aleksei`> порадовало то, что из коробки хавает 650 метров где-то
<artus> эммм, хренасии
<artus> это же откровенный феее
<aleksei`> уже изначально убраны из автозакрузки бяки всякие - окры, зейтенгечи и т.д.
<aleksei`> нуу, если с 14 сравнивать, там под 800 хавала
<artus> втопку, дебиан с гш 240 , гогно убунта
<aleksei`> естестно речь про х64
<artus> естесно
<artus> 86 жметцо до 180
<aleksei`> ну это да
<tagezi> andrex: зачем тебе шг?
<tagezi> artus: ^^
<aleksei`> трим меня немного смутил, как-то странно работает, не чистит мусор
<aleksei`> но в целом всё крутится быстрее чем на 14
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44293
<aleksei`> хех, уже начали извращаться
<artus> tagezi,  по сравнению с юнитями они просто божественны, а без сравнения - проигрывают лиш открытокоробке )
<tagezi> эм.. с юнити не принято сравнивать.. обсалютно Г несравнимо ни счем :))
<aleksei`> кстати, лаунчер внизу поначалу непривычно смотрелся, но потом как-то привык ))
<tagezi> artus: я анрюху на кде подсадил ненарочно.. сидит теперь на пятых кедах и ражуется :))
<tagezi> радуется*
<artus> tagezi, милый друхх, я кеды не перевариваю года так со второго, ешо с фри :D так что не получитцо)
<tagezi> да ты у нас знатный извращенец, я знаю что кедв ты не любишь :)
<aleksei`> кеды - сила, сижу на 4.13  и не парюсь
<artus> слабак :D
<tagezi> в 16.04 вроде пятые
<aleksei`> ну дык я с 14 лтски ещё не слез ведь ))
<aleksei`> 16 так, в виртуалке
<tagezi> слабак :)
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> ладно, пора идти обедать ...
<tagezi> угу
<artus> точно, я тоже потопаль
<artus> парам пам пам
<tagezi> угу
<artus> ну штоооо, склеил ласты из пенопласта?
<tagezi> да я ещё вчера склеил.. пва просто сохнет долго
<tagezi> я вот думаю из чего генератор сделать :))
<artus> делай из ватмана :D ты же пенопластовую плиту из шариков клеиш, самое оно для тебя будет )
<tagezi> угу.. и трением элекричество вырабатывать :))
<tagezi> не
<artus> почем нее, очень даже даааа :D
<SergeyIT> генератор чего?
<tagezi> я вот думаю маторчик разберу лучше.. от старого фена
<tagezi> электричества пока :)
<artus> цепляеш двигатель к шатуну, вместо поршня закрепляеш шерсть, и пусть елозит по ебаниту, главное стартануть :D а там на разности потенциалов думаю мона че нить вытянуть :D
<tagezi> теория я знаю.. хочу практики
<SergeyIT> фотоэлемнты же
<tagezi> artus: можно просто пластиковй и стекляный лист проложить шерстью и шёлком.. и снимать с них напряжение
<artus> ой, береш батарейку, магнит и медный жил квадрата в 4ре :D и делаеш маторчегг
<tagezi> SergeyIT: фотоэлементы я в домашних условиях наверное не сделаю
<artus> можно просто взять 2 лома и бухту кабеля, закопать в разных конфах поля жлезяки и снимать с них :D
<artus> чего не сделаеш ? фотодиодов нет штоль?
<artus> мыш разбери, в ней есть )
<SergeyIT> фонарики китайские разобрать
<SergeyIT> помню у нас по 100р продавали, для дачи
<tagezi> фото диод не вырабатывает электричество :))
<tagezi> ты бы мне ещё форорезисторы предложил :))
<SergeyIT> еще как вырабатывает
<artus> ну приматываеш фоторезистор к фотодиоду, потом это все приматываеш к вводному кабелю, и вуаляяя :D
<artus> это как пьеза, или плющимся , или электричимся, взависимости от ...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это как?
<artus> ну для перехода то из состояния в состояние нужно же ликтричество ;)
<artus> там же не маленький гномик с рубильником в окошко смотрит
<tagezi> хм.. интересно.. нужно будет попробовать.. только думаю мышинные слишком мало дают
<artus> а ты их побольше возьми :D
<tagezi> artus: по мне так электричество это вообще, бегают гномики и шарики таскают :)
<artus> а как надоест фигней маятцо - лезь в погреб за картошкой и вспоминай про гальванические пары и опыты древних греков :D
<tagezi> с кардошкой уже делал
<tagezi> уже не интересно
<artus> да да, а когда гномикам чейто не нравитцо - они начинают взрыватцо :D
<artus> нууу, тогда запасайся проводом и делай и... большой вобщем контур под леп :D
<tagezi> SergeyIT: китайские вонарики, кстати тема, но ток низкий дают, так что их только чтонить мелкое хватает
<tagezi> оно работает о_О
<artus> что именно?
<tagezi> моторчик вырабатывает электроэнергию
<tagezi> 400-450 mV
<tagezi> я наверное кручу медленно
<artus> эмм, а че ему не выробатывать? мотор это неефективный генератор )
<artus> внезапно, у тебя тупо кусок провода будет вырабатывать если ты по нему будеш елозить магнитом :D
<artus> кстати, генератор из полевого телефона, тот который ручка-крутилка штоб тилин-тилинь делать кондовым колокольчиковым звонком ручкми накручиваетцо до 310 вольт )))
<artus> правда надо ооочень быстро маслать ручку)
<SergeyIT> tagezi: фонарики для сада на светодиодах, днем заряжаются, ночью светят
<artus> бесполезное поделие :D
<SergeyIT> а для проверки изоляции прибор накручивает киловольты )
<andrex> ручка от древнего аппарата круть)
<andrex> o_o
<SergeyIT> так на велосипедах неплохие генераторы ставят
<andrex> пускай сразу молнии генератит
<artus> не, если снять ручку и крутануть шуриком или дрелью то киловольты лехко
<artus> на лисапедах хреновые
<artus> точно, бери ионистр на 2-4 фарада, и будет тебе счастье )
<SergeyIT> ну на автомобилях )
<tagezi> вот доростёте до моего возраста, вот тогда я над вами тоже поржу :))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты не всчет, ты физик :)
<artus> столько не живут :)
<tagezi> кстати, поповоду дрели, это идея...
<tagezi> хотя я думаю что дело в силе магнитов
<artus> во, физик, ты мне как физик физику скажи, собрал я диодный мост на тиристорах т160, норм же падение после фильтрующего кондера в ~4в ?
<artus> и дрель запитывай сразу от этого же моторчика :)
<tagezi> 1,7 максимум.. дрень больше жрёт
<tagezi> нада учебник перечитать
<tagezi> после моста всегда напряжение садиться
<artus> ну возьми много моторчиков, для компенсации сопротивления введи в контур маховик, теменной передачей от оного крути всю связку движков сразу, думаю чугуниевого колеса кил на 200 тебе хватит на самозапитку :D
<tagezi> по схемам транс должен немного больше давать, постому сто после выпрямления оно просядет
<tagezi> можно посчитать в принципе.. сопротивление же можно замерить
<artus> нуу у меня транс нает 24,7-25, после тиристорнодиодного моста с кандером 20.7 , правда тиристоры на 160 ампер и у них допустимая просадка 1.75, я же в потерях все 4ре учитываю или только пару ?
<artus> если 4ре - то норм, если пару - то укладываюсь в границы просадки на еденицу
<artus> tagezi, фигани на моторчик 220 переменки :D
<tagezi> это же китайский маторчик, там мост напаян..
<tagezi> да и сгорит он.. у него максимальное напряжение, помоему 20 вольт
<tagezi> 30
<artus> ну темпаче с мостом ненадо морочитцо ) а вдрухх взлетит) а сгорит ну и пофиг, будеш учитцо перематывать движки)
<artus> перематаеш его на славянку - будет у тебя мегаматорчег
<tagezi> тут сердечник не очень удобный для перемотки
<artus> если раньше в дурку не заберут )
<tagezi> старые советские вроде были с 3 лопастями, а этот с 6
<tagezi> вообще странно, почему он съедает 30 вольт, а вырабатывает только 1,6
<artus> 6 не 7, смравишсо :D
<tagezi> лу чше бы сказал где нормальны магниты взять
<artus> из хдд ниодимов наковыря
<artus> admin1488, дай тагезе магнитов жменьку
<tagezi> нема порченых дисков
<artus> ну бери непорченые, тебе для дела жалкто чтоль? ))
<Atremka> прив всем
<tagezi> ку
<artus> онвернуууллллсссяяяяяя, он пабидиллл , на белом коне он вьехал в царство айтишнегов, а на бедре его черого мерена был приторочен поверженый кальмар
<Atremka> угу-угу почти
<artus> карочи в открытые ворота замка хакиров пьяные троли закинули тело очередного неудачника, с криком чтоб не посылали больше молодеж пугать сетями море )))
<tagezi> artus: чото ты не то на обед съел, кажеться :)
<artus> медведям головы отгрызал , устал уже от этого геноцида
<Atremka> cat /home/mini.iso > /dev/sdb
<Atremka> верно?
<Atremka> или что-то не то?
<artus> угу, 2 недееелииии, ааааааа
<Atremka> что-то не так
<Atremka> ничего не происходжит
<Atremka> может от того что я на виртуалке?
<artus> может оттого что ты флеш не прокинул? или от того что в хомяк ты исошку положить не мог, не хватило бы соображалки так с правами извратитцо )
<tagezi> если у него в системе виртуальной есть флеш, значит он её прокинул
<artus> а команду fdisk -l ты уже осилил? для того тчоб понять кто есть кто у тебя в системе
<Atremka> угу
<Atremka> под рутом
<tagezi> только вот не бывает так, чтобы ничего не происходило..
<tagezi> наверное он не линухе
<artus> ну там 30 метров, оно могло записать ) ты маунтил флеш? проверял че записало?
<artus> как бе ниче и не должно происходить) сия команда не подразумевает проигрыш гимна по окончанию :D
<Atremka> флешка голову морочит, ее и винда че-то не видит,. ща порпобую на др
<Atremka>  ну вот, только что то теперь флеш стала dev/sdA
<artus> прям мистика,  голосом николая дроздова : а здесь вы видите искуство уворотов флешпамяти от попыток записать на нее новый массив данных
<tagezi> никогда не было sda
<tagezi> и быть такого не может.. sda обычно загрузочный диск
<artus> у него может :D у него карма , не мешай ему показывать чудеса :D
<Atremka> ну так фдиск -л
<artus>  у него и исошки лежать в /home
<Atremka> да не в хоме
<Atremka> это я сократил для примера
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15980443/
<Atremka> издеваецо
<artus> ну для примера я и ответил что все правильно ) а если для копипасты то нифига не правильно :D
<Atremka> вкатил вроде на флеш
<tagezi> ща выяснитмя что вкатил на хдд :)
<Atremka> да я видел же там 8гб или 17гб
<tagezi> ну, раз видел :))
<artus> tagezi, нооорм, это он ешо до конфига сквида не добрался :D и до фаервола :D
<artus> если 2 недели сетапить систему, то к нооовому году в прииинципе базовые настройки вкатить можно :D
<tagezi> ну, я бы на его месте сделал бы сразу установочную флешку со всеми нужными конфигами
<tagezi> и не парился бы больше с этим
<artus> оо, зато благодаря нему я вспомнил что у меня был кошерный конфиг iptables'офф
<tagezi> твой кошерный конфиг нужно ешё кошерить и конфигить, после применения :)
<artus> неее, у меня же фсе по взрослому, мегаскрипт на 150+ строчек с тонной фкусняшек ;)
<artus> нада только вспомнить где оно припрятано
<tagezi> да ему главное контакт не забанить случайно, а по уволят :)
<Atremka> ок и вк, наобррот надо блочить и потоковое видео
<Atremka> фсем, кроме сибя любимого
<tagezi> и irc заодно :)
<artus> теоретически в дропбоксе еще и конфиг сквида джолжен быть гдето , а вкшка у меня резалась кстати
<tagezi> прямо от провайдера, пишешь письмо чтобы точно уже было забанено :)
<Atremka> блин ну вот мне интересно, среди вас есть кто-нить младше 40?
<artus> сведанку назначить хочеш ? :D
<aleksei`> я вернулся )
<artus> ну мне меньше, но от этого ничего же не меняетцо :D
<artus> алеексеей, алееешенькаа, сынооооккккк
<aleksei`> парам пам пам
<artus> белеет ли в поле пароооша, пароооше парооооше белеет ли в поле пароооше иль гулкие ветры шумяяттт...
<artus> *а
<artus> какая то упоротая у меня клавиатура, вечно на ней пальцы не туда попадают
<aleksei`> смещение кнопок по аземктк ))
<aleksei`> *азимуту
<artus> угу, есть такая фигня, причем, внезапно я открыл для себя что я жиж етить его слепым методом печааати владею :D
<aleksei`> блииин, вот нафига пхп5 на msqli и pdo перешли?
<artus> как то это чуть более чем странно
<aleksei`> этож капец сколько править теперь ...
<artus> а может махнуть рукой и забить на
<aleksei`> махнуть и откатить назад
<aleksei`> при пятнице лень кодить
<artus> надо готовитцо бухашк убухатьь ^_^
<aleksei`> шашлЫк машлЫк, пЫво, водка ...
<artus> шашлык-машлык будет в воскресенье, сегодня бухашка, завтра маринашка, в восткресенье шашлышка
<artus> https://www.facebook.com/notes/%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80/%D1%83%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8/1173223389368962#
<aleksei`> тишина.... все читают ))
<Atremka> пока кабель обжал, пока в лабороторию сходил, тут вроде и мини исо тянет потихому и все норм
<Atremka> артус, вот если б я все делал все по инструкции,, то какой интерес???? а так я и себе голову пое*ал, и вам тут будет чего вспомнить))))))
<aleksei`> приколько, в 16 лтске тим вьювер создаёт 2 процесса и один из них начинает тупо жрать память, за пол дня почти 2 гб забил ...
<artus> если бы таы сделал как я гвоорил в начале - ты бы за 2 часа все закончил и 2 недели бы трещал о жизни с чуством выполненного долга, а так  ты 2 недели сетапищ систему
<Atremka> опа,, у меня при инстале флешка опять как СДА идет, а хард на который я ставить собираюсь СДБ - это походу не к добру???
<aleksei`> а что не так? с флехи грузился же?
<Atremka> а все догнал
 * aleksei` утопал курить
<artus> догонец :D
<tagezi> тыак
<andrex> о тыкун пришел)
<Atremka> у меня тут люди не знают как нижнее подчеркивание прпечатать____ппц
<Atremka> я ж в дерёвне живу, так что мне скидка на отсуствие супермоска айтишника)))
<tagezi> а чего его печаттать то? делаешь пробел, а потом по кнопке поддчеркнутый текст
<Atremka> или шифт и -
<Atremka> а люди не умеють((( и меня дергают по вот таким вот причинам, я ж говорю дярёвня)))
<tagezi> блин, я только сейчас осознал.. если вы всей конторой переезжаете на линух, это жезначит вы с МСО переезжаете на ЛО
<tagezi> и теперь ты мне мозг будешь стараться вынести
<Atremka> Люська, а Люська. Тьфу дяревня)))
<aleksei`> юзвери все такие, независимо от локализации ..
<Atremka> ненене, я пока шефа переубедил не съезжать на линух массово
<tagezi> правильно глаголишь.. и МСо теперь в браузере работает
<Atremka> и тем более у нас большая часть уже на опенофисе сидит и смена мелкософта на линух не заметят особо
<tagezi> надоже..
<aleksei`> у нас переход безболезненно прошёл
<tagezi> ну, не либра и слава богу :))
<aleksei`> моим пофиг мсо или оо или ло ))
<aleksei`> везде вопросы были глупые и будут ...
<Atremka> а почему ЛО и слава богу?
<tagezi> !tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> Мученик LibreOfficeOrg
<aleksei`> ))))
<Atremka> ты типа изх поддержки?
<tagezi> типа я идин из 5 кто им в России вообще занимается
<tagezi> остальные только пользуются и глупые вопросы задают :)
<Atremka> это я типа со знаменитость в своем роде разговариваю)))
<andrex> что такое ЛО?
<andrex> непонятна
<tagezi> :)))
<Atremka> ЛибраОфез
<tagezi> ну, слава богу, я не знаменитость
<andrex> ща подправлю)
<Atremka> передовайте балшой СПС артусу, система встала через CAT
<tagezi> ЛепраОфез :)
<andrex> LinuxOffice
<tagezi> artus: тебе привет передавали, и сказали что систему через кошку поставили :)
<Atremka> я домой, работа ОФФ - выходные)
<andrex> причем с непервого пинка
<tagezi> везёт же человеку :)
<andrex> ну у мну тож офф
<Atremka> дадада я ландух))
<andrex> до вторника
<Atremka> sudo shutdown 0
<aleksei`> мне ещё час сидеть ...
<tagezi> вот вы плохие люди, а.. я тут без выходных поддержку оказываю.. а вы значит только в работчее время?
<Atremka> **********
<Atremka> z c ljvf pfqle gjhfpdktrfnm)
<Atremka> я с дома зайду поразвлекать
<Atremka> )))
<tagezi> чую ч винды
<andrex> ага а я никуда не ухожу)
<andrex> зайдет плохо будет развлекать покараю
<aleksei`> злой ты при пятнице
<tagezi> как он с заопарком справляется, если не может систему на флешку накатить?
<tagezi> заопарк систем, заопарк офисоф
<andrex> зоопар юзверей :D
<andrex> r
<tagezi> угу
<aleksei`> 'nj ds ghj Fhn`vre&
<aleksei`> это вы про артёмку?
<tagezi> aleksei`: а по поводу вопросов я не удивлён.. у меня одногрупник до сих пор оглавление в ручную делает
<tagezi> а это блин 5 курс универа, информатика в экономике и управлении
<tagezi> ворд-то он олжен знать
<aleksei`> ну люди обычно знаю то чем пользуются в основном
<aleksei`> у меня бухгалтера совсем недавно узнали что у принтеров есть такое понятие как очередь ))
<andrex> artus: кста прорусский вики бота, я планирую сделать мануальчег простецкий аля комманда синтаксис че тварит)
<tagezi> а зачем вики бот нам?
<tagezi> или ты страницу в вики про бота хочешь?
<andrex> да он спрашивал инфу по супи боту)
<tagezi> ааа.. ну так понятнее.. страницу хочешь про него сделать
<andrex> вики бот нам ненада)
<andrex> да
<tagezi> правильно, давно пора
<tagezi> как только артус нового соберёт
<tagezi> чегоо там собирать только не понятно, скачал, настроил и запустил
<andrex> даон есть собраный уже я ему скинул)
<tagezi> artus: лентяище
<andrex> даже настроеный там ток зависимости
<aleksei`> норм палоль на вэб сервере 12345 у коллеги )))
<tagezi> :)))
<andrex> ну и выдать права кому нада
<aleksei`> девелопер блин ...
<andrex> запрещать нада простые пароли
<tagezi> да это не простой
<tagezi> это 2 раза сложнее чем обычно :))
<andrex> это ваще не пароль
<tagezi> хотя наши в универе выпендрились, сделали кверти :))
<aleksei`> ну кверти - это классика
<andrex> йцукен12345
<andrex> фывапролджэ
<aleksei`> поменял пароль, в понедельник будет плакать что забыл ))))
<tagezi> :))))
<andrex> ппц
<aleksei`> только вы не говорите никому
<tagezi> пусть записывает
<andrex> пойду ща всем расскажу
<andrex> что ты там пароль поменял)
<tagezi> да, канал на котором логи индексируемые гуглом.. не, мы не скажем :))
<andrex> гдето
<aleksei`> ))
<andrex> щас через минуту узнает весь мир)
<tagezi> научи его пользоваться генератором паролей и записывать на листочек
<andrex> да хоть в ексельку пусь пишет)
<tagezi> и под клавиатуру его прятать :))))
<aleksei`> нафига ему генератор? если любимый пароль 12345
<aleksei`> на вэб который в сеть смотрит
<aleksei`> если только генератор мозгов ...
<tagezi> это гениально.. могбы просто на ssh поставить его и китайцам позвонить :)
<aleksei`> любой бот подберёт ...
<andrex> угу
<andrex> тока я не смогу)
<andrex> помню был уже случай
<andrex> сидел тыкал разные пароль и чет даже в голову не пришло
<tagezi> потому что ты даже не подумаешь что человек настолько туп
<andrex> что там мог быть пасс типа 12345
<andrex> но там оказалось еще круче
<andrex> логин был паролем
<andrex> в 1с ке в облаке
<andrex> круть)
<tagezi> вот не ужели так сложно раз в месяц запоминать десяток другой рандомных паролев?
<tagezi> :))))
<andrex> да можно хотябы один здоровый запомнить и вводить его в разных вариациях
<andrex> символов так 30
<andrex> и знак возврата коретки в конце)
<tagezi> можно просто брать строку из стиха и печать каждую новое слово с большой буквы.. если уж вообще влом
<tagezi> взял томик Пушкина, или есенина.. и вперёд :)
<aleksei`> крч лирика это всё
<andrex> да просто собрал деньроделия маы папы сына собаки кошки и вот те и пароль)
<aleksei`> и в один прекрасный момент восстанавливай всё с бэкапов
<tagezi> не знаю.. проще всего забываешь простые пароли.. потому что их учить не нужно... думаешь, а он простой.. и всё.. сложные пароли стараешься запомнить..
<tagezi> а если пользуешь каждый день, то хрен забудешь
<tagezi> вон, у меня на руте стоит пароль.. каждый день хотябы один раз набираю.. 20 рамдомных символов, не разу не забыл
<aleksei`> ну andrex правильно сказал. 1 сложный пароль в разных вариациях использовать и будет счастье
<aleksei`> ладно, пора домой ...
<aleksei`> вечера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> че  та тихо. где плач ярославны по 16.4
<tagezi> да плакали вроде уже
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gchgyNRLdYA
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: классно, у меня пока мозги до такого не дошли... тему плохо знаю
<tagezi> но светоиод я сегодня уже зажек :))
<Sergey_IT> комменты почитай и там вроде еще есть
<tagezi> кстати, в cd приводах есть шестерёнки.. дифицыт сегодня.. это тоже интересно.. нужно будет поспрашивать, может на универской помойке будут
<tagezi> 5 часов махать нужно чтобы зарядить акум
<tagezi> это же нужно быть таким :)) но идея реально прикольная... не как зарядник, а как мозги пошевелить
<Sergey_IT> http://izobreteniya.net/generator-iz-motorchika/
<Sergey_IT> мног всякого найти можно в инете )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-23
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> aleksei`: ку
<tagezi> ты чего через вебморду?
<aleksei`> tagezi: ку
<aleksei`> дык на работе я ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: субота же
<tagezi> вроде
<aleksei`> ну вот субботы она такая ...
<aleksei`> *субботф
<aleksei`> тьфу
<aleksei`> суббота
<aleksei`> надо тут поднять SDC дополнительный и в лес загнать ))
<balabol14> hello
<aleksei`> и тебе хэлоу
<tagezi> ку
<aleksei`> интересный человек. зашёл только поздороваться )
<tagezi> дп есть которые заходят только помолчать, минуту 2
<tagezi> да*
<andrex> с такими мы не связываемся
<andrex> а то обзовеш ботом потом забаниш потом они плакать бегут на форум
<andrex> я считаю культурно зайти на канал и поприветствовать всех)
<andrex> бла бла
<andrex> незахои ваще и приветствовать не прийдется
<aleksei`> надо пойти хавнуть что-нить
<Leagnus> еда | субъект | вечность
<aleksei`> вечера
<tagezi> lf? dtxthf
<tagezi> да
<aleksei`> вот я и дома
<tagezi> завтра опять работать?
<aleksei`> не, завтра нет и в понедельник нет
<aleksei`> во вторник подумаю идти или нет ))
<tagezi> странный у тебя график :))
<aleksei`> ну суббота как сверхурочние
<tagezi> обычо либо пятидневка, либо пятидневку с автралом :)
<tagezi> ну, это пятидневка с аралом... начальник сказал, что вчера вечером должно быть сделано то что он завтра придумал :)
<andrex> либо я гасторбайтер
<aleksei`> ну так как я руководитель ИТ отдела, график сам составляю ))
<aleksei`> есть свои плюшки в этом
<tagezi> руоковдитель ИТ? это я сейчас разбираю предприятие по заданию, там 10 человек всего, 1 управляющий и 3 деректора :)
<aleksei`> хЫ
<aleksei`> ну у нас попроще - директор, зам, и потом отделов руководители и подчинённые
<tagezi> обычная линейкая сируктура, типичная для пост СССР
<aleksei`> с тех времён ничего не изменилось у нас
<tagezi> aleksei`: о, кстати.. ты начальника, значит рисуешь бизнес-процесы..
<tagezi> вот вопрос, в чем?
<aleksei`> смортя какие? по разработке или финансовые?
<tagezi> для разработки автоматизации рабочего места
<aleksei`> обычно в умлках делаю
<tagezi> а програмки?
<aleksei`> тут немного сложнее
<aleksei`> жизненный цикл, финансирование и вся последующая лабуда
<aleksei`> рашнл роуз + калк меня пока что спасал
<tagezi> эээ
<tagezi> кто здесь? о_О
<aleksei`> ?
<tagezi> кальк тет причем?
<aleksei`> графики
<aleksei`> )
<aleksei`> диаграммы
<andrex> tagezi: вобщем, ту фигн которую ты учиш никогму ненада)
<andrex> разве что газпрому какомунить)
<aleksei`> ну так учат наверное как правильно делать
<aleksei`> а не то что я как в деревне
<tagezi> ты ещё больший извращенец чем я :)) я в кальке только аналитические графики делаю, а ты ещё и структурные :))
<aleksei`> ну а как ещё финансовому отделу наглядно теже издержки показать?
<aleksei`> они же видеть хотят рисунок, а не цифры (совсем борзые стали..)
<tagezi> andrex: онибы меня чему-нибудь вообще смотлибы научить.. у меня средний 4.86, и я впринципе попарился только первый год.. остальное время готовился прям во время сессии
<aleksei`> на кого учишься?
<tagezi> информатик...
<aleksei`> учитель?
<tagezi> когда поступал была информатика в экономике и управлении, а теперь просто прикладная информатика
<tagezi> не, я не учитель.. бакалавры не могут преподавать, кажеться
<aleksei`> могут
<tagezi> хотя.. я посмотрел мастерскую программу, там вообще одно блаблабла.. и ничего нормального
<tagezi> жена уговаривает идти тут на мастера учиться...
<tagezi> в России я научился уже...
<aleksei`> иди туда, что тее больше по душе, чтоб не мучиться потом
<andrex> а смысл в том чтобы взять какието знания даже если ты их не знаеш и читая глазами рассказать их тем кто пришел их получить) это у знакомой доч учится в школе там информатику так преподают)
<aleksei`> сразу вспомнился мне препод мой по питону )) сидел и тупо читал с книги теорию )))
<tagezi> школьные информатики это отдельная пестня
<aleksei`> я про институт
<andrex> ну там также тока интерент)
<andrex> дак он еще ченить ляпнет, ладно бы хоть угдал чуть чуть, так нее ваще хрень такую завернет что смеяться будеш потом пол недели
<andrex> хотяя у них предыдущий информатик такойже был почти)
<andrex> а еще у них трудавик нагонякал классный журнал в екселе на vba и хотеле они это чудо запихать на сайт их школьный
<tagezi> автоматизация, нормально
<tagezi> хотя чего не взяли уже разработаную вещь для школ не понятно
<tagezi> наверное, просто дальше экселя не смотли уйти :))
<andrex> дак разработаные вещи денег стоят конских
<andrex> вон
<andrex> т
<andrex> я им также сказал)
<tagezi> это открытая система
<andrex> да какбы не моя проблема, людям нравится кактус
<tagezi> блин, влом искать.. короче есть СПО для школ, автоматизирует почти все процессы в школе.. оценки, графики, списки учиников
<andrex> если там преподаватеи с средним образованием и парой часов курсов
<andrex> о остальном я промолчу
<tagezi> ну, в ирке вроде не плохой техникум учителей..
<tagezi> славился на весь район :)) раньше покране мере
<andrex> именно что славился)
<andrex> там щас вроде позакрывали какието курсы а какието ваще убрали
<andrex> чет связанное с коррупцией итд
<tagezi> да у нас тоже всех нормальных преподов выгнали, прикрываять то одним, то другим
<tagezi> а сейчас вообще, говорят что всем нужно принести справку из псих и нарко диспансера, и о том что не судим
<tagezi> нахрена справшивается.. кому-о реально делать нечего
<andrex> ну я когда переводился тоже наводили справки
<andrex> а щас не берут с судимостью на работы
<andrex> пока срок давности не пройдет или както так
<tagezi> ссср короче
<andrex> а мне самому нифга не пришлось собирать
<tagezi> только в ссср науку любили.. и научная школа, при всей её странности была реально самой сильной в мире, а теперь помоему пытаются даже в универах только отуплять народ
<andrex> пока таскали по всяким структурам и тестами пичкали сами все собрали
<andrex> ага
<andrex> щас все с европ слизывают
<tagezi> угу.. только вот не получается слизать...
<andrex> и еще своего намешивают и получается что то с чемто
<tagezi> помоему берут самый хреновый опыт из-за граници, да, и оставляют свой самый хреновый
<tagezi> на западе есть куча достойных подражанию примеров, но берут почемуто самое худшее
<andrex> мне кажется нужно было всего то программы обновить ибо устарели уже марально) но наши все решили обновить) ну и обновили
<andrex> буратин теперь будут выпускать
<andrex> хех кто то опять ко мне на комп ломится)
<tagezi> тебе делать нечего, как логи смотреть? :))
<tagezi> я например не знаю, ломятся ко мне или нет
<andrex> я вот чуть чуть тока одним глазком глянул)
<andrex> че тут такого
<tagezi> роутер наверное стоилобы перепрошит, на всякий случай.. кстати, не понятно кто там побывал уже за 10 лет
<andrex> бедняжки ломились с 3х ночи
<andrex>  тока седня в 11 перекратили пока что)
<andrex> сначала были root admin итд логины подконец уже тупо 1234
<andrex> нада найти ip шники эти и написать, типо фуу слабак
<andrex> Apr 23 23:04:19 tux sshd[15850]: Failed keyboard-interactive/pam for invalid user 1234 from 212.129.14.211 port 51632 ssh2
<_bear> ..
<andrex> ...
<andrex> брутфорсит фтп бот какойто)
<_bear> привет всем // кто нибудь ouik запускал с помощью playonlinux
<andrex> !winehq > _bear
<ubuntuhelp> _bear, please see my private message
<andrex> tagezi: я ваще логи посмотрел узнать не сбрасывается ли у мну частота проца) а нарвался на это)
<_bear> ..
<_bear> в вашем канале раньше не был // если что не так не .... вопрос - есть тут люди кто quik запускал в wine или playonlinux - cтукните в приват ....
<tagezi> !ask > _bear
<ubuntuhelp> _bear, please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> проверил АКБ на нетбуке (6 лет), 85% от номинала
<tagezi> ты его наверное заряжаешь, вынимаешь.. и раз в пол года делаешь 2-3 полных цикла, а потом опять клыдёш на полку :)
<Sergey_IT> не вынимал ни разу )
<tagezi> вместе с ноутом на полку?:))
<Sergey_IT> вечером всегда с него захожу )
<tagezi> http://arzamas.academy
<tagezi> прикольные "курсы", покране мере про греческую комедию мне понравился
<Sergey_IT> ну их...
<tagezi> ну, незнаю.. мне только физику и математику как-то странно учить.. уставать начинаю, хочется что-ниюудь культурное тоже послушать
<tagezi> особено когда только руки заняты и думать не нужно особо
<Sergey_IT> так это нормально...
<_bear> при установке quik (через playonlinux) кто знает - какие дополнения нужно выбрать в playonlinux
<tagezi> _bear: я сомневаюсь, что кто-то играет на бирже тут. Задай вопрос на форуме
<_bear> причем здесь играть // просто может кто устанавливал // в сети перерыл все на эту тему // на форуме то же инфы кот наплакал
<_bear> мне нужно просто прогу эту отладить под линукс
<tagezi> ну, вопервых, зачем её ставить если нет ключа, а если есть ключь, то уже есть купленый доступ к бирже
<_bear> и под вайном она запускалась у ... у меня не пошла dll добавил какие требовалось
<tagezi> вовторых, большинсто товарищей, которые играют, бояться что будут задержки из-за виртуализации
<tagezi> а на бирже задержки это почти автоматом проигрыш
<_bear> под playonlinux pyf. 6-ю запускали - нормально
<_bear> задержки обычно на вирт бокс // я юзал вм варе там не было проблем
<_bear> ну и держать винт с виндой из за одной проги - когда все остальное работает идеально - не серьезно
<tagezi> ну, я тебе сказал.. поспрашивалбы на форуме.. может кто знает
<tagezi> тут никто не занимался этим, ну просто ненужно было
<tagezi> так что по библиотекам тебе никто не полскажет
<_bear> tagezi: в том то и делоо что на форуме несколько мест и все их просмотрел ... ничего нового нет там
<tagezi> ну так задай вопрос конкретный, открой новую тему и задай
<_bear> ладно дальше буду рыть // если запущу - выложу в сети // да не особо там с ответами // детские вопросы - да ответят, а чуть что по серьезней ...
<Sergey_IT> а смысл это на канале убунту спрашивать, надо искать не там где светлее, а там где используют люди этот софт
<_bear> ну по чему может кто настраивал
<_bear> мне что только не приходилось настраивать
<_bear> ну ладно и на том спасибо
<_bear> буду дальше рыть - еще не разу не было что бы что то не смог настроить
<_bear> дело времени
<Sergey_IT> на плей он линукс спрашивать надо, вине, или где биржевики сидят
<_bear> tagezi: там просто dll надо знать каких добавить - ну ужк придумал // сейчас запущу ее на виртуалке и выдерну список dll
<tagezi> куик вроде русская разработка, врятли кто знает про неё
<tagezi> ну, можно и так, конечно
<Sergey_IT> так это-то элементарно определить
<_bear> Sergey_IT: а где биржевики - читал 18% юзают не маздай
<Sergey_IT> а я откуда знаю? На деньги не играю
<_bear> на плей посмотрю // ну похоже уже придумал как сделать - пока тут переписывался // всем приятного вечера
<_bear> Sergey_IT: то же не играю ..... но хочу посмотреть что за зверь - меня торговля акциями интересует
<_bear> + надо людям то же поставить // то же на линуксе сидят
<aleksei`> как софт называется?
<aleksei`> quik?
<Sergey_IT> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/11025830
<aleksei`> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=37911.0
<aleksei`> http://smart-lab.ru/blog/183058.php
<_bear> aleksei`: там все видел - спасибо
<aleksei`> инфы навалом де
<aleksei`> *же
<_bear> aleksei`: навалом да - только как написано не идет
<aleksei`> везде пишут что vcrun6 в вайн закинуть и всё
<_bear> aleksei`: 7-я версия так не идет что то еще ей надо
<Sergey_IT> вот в торгах небось разбирается... а включить мозги для установки софта никак? Тогда ищи платную поддержку. Не люблю торгашей
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты как всегда :))
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<tagezi> человек уже придумал как либы посмотреть :))
<aleksei`> капец
<aleksei`> парень
<aleksei`> всё раьотает
<aleksei`> http://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=226a120a1349151bf4889e0dbcf19a4c
<GoD_KiLL>  Кто подскажет, в чём проблема, когда пытаюсь через консоль установить что либо выдаёт: "E: Не удалось найти пакет" и так все когда что либо сторонее устанавливаю...
<aleksei`> vcrun6 либа и всё
<tagezi> GoD_KiLL: что значит стороннее? ты ppa добавил?
<_bear> aleksei`: это делал все // сейчас заново попробую ... // спасибо
<GoD_KiLL> Ну щас пример кину.... минутку....
<aleksei`> из за тебя пришлось вайн накатывать
<GoD_KiLL> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/37/scrinlets
<GoD_KiLL> как и сказанно ввожу "sudo apt-get install screenlets"
<GoD_KiLL> Он мне выдёт "E: Не удалось найти пакет screenlets"
<tagezi> версия какая?
<tagezi> убунту
<GoD_KiLL> 16,04
<aleksei`> нету там этого ппа
<aleksei`> в 16
<Sergey_IT> доса про 2008 год
<Sergey_IT> дока
<tagezi> да, для 16 его не собирали
<aleksei`> в 14 был вродь
<aleksei`> ещё
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gnome/screenlets-pack-all
<Sergey_IT> все течет все изменяется
<tagezi> wily последний был
<Sergey_IT> загружаешь синаптик и ищешь по названию
<GoD_KiLL> Синаптик?
<Sergey_IT> нет, значит нет... на сайт разработчика и ставь/собирай оттуда
<Sergey_IT> Synaptic Package Manager
<tagezi> да можно apt-cash search имя пакета
<tagezi> apt-cach search
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-24
<andrex> @version
<ubuntuhelp> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> tagezi: жиф
<tagezi> неа
<andrex> таладноо
<andrex> tagezi: время будет по кваселю ман наструкай у мну оно падает)
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> хотя я всегда методом тыка делаю :))
<andrex> ну так и напишем quassel  методом тыка
<tomfarr> good morning averyone!
<tagezi> q
<tomfarr> b
 * andrex врезал лопатой по tomfarr
 * tomfarr заговорило по русски: Абырвалг... Абырвалг
<tomfarr> Надо тню.
<tomfarr> у нас есть тня?
<andrex> что есть тня?
<tomfarr>  тян.
<tagezi> почему булгаков выбрал пса, а не обезьяну?
<tomfarr> это такие у которых пиписьки нет
<tagezi> было бы ближе к реальности :))
<andrex> понятно
<tomfarr> tagezi, в мастере и маргарите?
<andrex> эм
<andrex> tomfarr: ты ваще видать бизок к дитературе ооочень
<tomfarr> ой.
<tomfarr> булгаков это же приступление и наказание
<tagezi> так.. заканчивай флудить
<andrex> tagezi: и вышло бы обезьянье сердце какоето)
<tomfarr> ой я правильно скзал то. Это единственная книга после "Робинзона крузо" которую я осилил два раза
<andrex> да и почему он сердце пересадил а не мозг, было бы правдо подобнее както)
<tomfarr> Собачье сердце не читал, но смотрел несколько раз
<tomfarr> andrex, речь, то не о физиологии, а о том что люди зовут душой
<tagezi> потому что он был мистик, а не философ..
<tomfarr> и в фильме показано что не в сердце дело..
<andrex> ну фз я сердце душой неназывал никогда
<tomfarr> сердце это просто насос
<andrex> да
<tomfarr> ну говорят жи: Ты в моем сердце
<tagezi> а его почему все воспринимают как философа и пытаются найти смысл в его книгах, портят мозг детям
<tomfarr> или мое сердце разбито
<tomfarr> Но смыла в фильме мало
<andrex> дада
<andrex> споль какието
<andrex> сопли
<tomfarr> единственное, что можно понять, даже смерть не меняет быдла
<tagezi> хотя, может там намек на то что рабочий никогда не сможет иметь мозги
<andrex> почему это, меняет
<andrex> оно  больше не шеволицо
<linxon> привет всем
<linxon> andrex: йоу
<andrex> linxon: привет шпийон
<tomfarr> linxon, тащи сюда свою тян
<linxon> у булгакова есть рассказ
<linxon> толи свет жизни
<linxon> толи лучь
<linxon> вот он более правдоподобен :)
<tagezi> луч
<linxon> andrex: почему шпиен?
<linxon> tagezi: угу
<andrex> потому что я так сказал)
<linxon> должна же быть основа )
<linxon> сказал он
<andrex> у нас тут не демократия никаких основ
<linxon> вот если я скажу, что ты застранец
<linxon> этому есть причины
<andrex> нук по подробнее
<linxon> могу выйти совсем :)
<tomfarr> linxon, а мне больше ефремов- час быка понравился
<linxon> удалить чат выкинуть комп
<andrex> в окно?
<tomfarr> linxon, нет нет, не уходи, нам не в кого какашками будет бросаться
<linxon> tomfarr: не, не читал
<tomfarr> linxon, могу передать в москве
<tomfarr> состояние хорошее
<linxon> tomfarr: сброшусь с окна угу
<andrex> опять депресняк у человека
<linxon> :D
<tomfarr> linxon, могу колесиком угостить
<linxon> с чего ты взял
<tomfarr> для поднятия настроения
<andrex> @voice tomfarr linxon
<tagezi> andrex: нихрена ты писатель
<andrex> не депреснячитть и наркотой не хвастать или о чем вы тама
<tomfarr> tagezi, мы про книгулины
<andrex> tagezi: я знаю
<tagezi> куда про карусель писать?
<andrex> ниже
<andrex> тамже
<tomfarr> могу свой наркорассказ выложить
<tomfarr> нужны каменты. там а4 лист один
<tomfarr> надо?
<tagezi> Спооб доступа через Web.
<tomfarr> http://skunk-man.livejournal.com/50270.html
<tomfarr> ни кто меня не остановил, значит и наказывать не должны
<tomfarr> я конечно понимаю, что много из того что я пишу, читать невозможно, а некоторым даже противопоказано, но здесь я старался
<tagezi> andrex: Скрытие хоста - Cloaking. <- про сасл добавь
<andrex> Добавлю потом
<andrex> ssl\sasl это правда не скрытие хоста и не шибко надо простым смертным
<tagezi> иначе на каналы заходишь раньше чем инбификация пользователя пройдёт и тогда плащь не помогает
<andrex> ну это от клиента зависит
<andrex> и от рук
<andrex> tagezi: вобщем там в самом низу месага в нее добавь
<andrex> просто ссылки небыло  на нее в начале)
<andrex> ибо еще чето кривовато написано)
<tagezi> синенького нужно добавить
<tagezi> а то как-то не вырвиглазно плучается :)))
<andrex> tagezi: а ты че не смотрел? я еще на той недели написал в организационной теме что наговнякал пару постов)
<tagezi> да я же сессию закрывал
<tagezi> мне вообще не до того было.. вот думаю что пора заканцивать отдыхать :))
<tagezi> ща поставлю карусель в виртуалку, напишу ман
<tagezi> Лубунта 300+ мегов тянет при установке каруселя :))))
<andrex> а либы кдешные
<tagezi> блин.. казявка.. свободного места на диске нет :)) что за iso делают-то
<andrex> запусти кубунту уже)
<tagezi> пойду поставлю кде.. заодно посмотрю что там в пятых натворили
<tagezi> лёгкие пути только для слабоков :p
<andrex> ой все
<tagezi> оно 20 минут качаться будет (((
<andrex> tagezi: кста светка была, гдето видел если нада могу пнуть)
<andrex> хотяя сам пнеш она в сети тока фз онлайн или нет
<tagezi> она в час ночи по москве приходит в онлайн
<tagezi> или в 2
<tagezi> наверное опять химичит с срваком
<andrex> ну примерно также как ия)
<andrex> нужно будет еще скриншотов наговнякать
<andrex> но чет думаю пост из-за них растянется
<andrex> tagezi: да и сасл у каждого клиента по своему может подрубаться так что думаю нафиг ненада его там)
<tagezi> ну, я тогда про куасел скажу, на всякий случай.. там пару слов всего добавить
<andrex> либо просто задержку скажи как воткнуть
<tagezi> не у мею я задержку делать :))
<andrex> нууу ладно) говнякай
<andrex> пойду ченить посмотрю
<tagezi> у меня чото iso отпределяются как txt о_О
<andrex> wow
<andrex> юывает
<andrex> б
<andrex> tagezi: я там хоть норм наговнякал? всмысле пойдет) а то я тот еще писатель..
<tagezi> да нормально.. вычитать нужно только..
<tagezi> блин, кубунта не ставиться, на втором шаге кнопки не сделали :)))
<andrex> воо пошло поехало это самое)
<andrex> и мягкий знак там лишний
<tagezi> можно ман писать как поставить кубунту :))))
<andrex> угу
<andrex> альтернате образа что нет?
<tagezi> жесть, быдлокодеры хреновы :))
<tagezi> может просто dd и grub-update? :)
<andrex> попрбуй
<tagezi> а где они теперь нет инстал держать? о_О
<tagezi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<andrex> гдето был
<andrex> но не тут
<tagezi> вроде нашёл
<tagezi> хаха, карусел запустить, проще генту поставить :))
<andrex> ну вобщем начинай с того что я пыркался с начала поставить kubuntu так потом так потом этак а потом карусель не запустился и пошло поехало
<andrex> в итоге нет мана по каруселю сами разбирайтесь надоели вы мне
<tagezi> :)))
<andrex> а у меня оно падает на этапе выбора сервера)
<andrex> воть жеш зараза такая
<andrex> какойто он не путевый)
<andrex> как ты им вобще полбзуешся?
<tagezi> методом тыка :))
<tagezi> и у меня он ни разу в жизни пока не падал
<tagezi> хотя в пятых кедах может.. они ещё сырые
<tagezi> хотя выглядат вроде прикольно.. но помоему иконки слишком тогнкие, глаза будут болеть
<tagezi> в у убнут уже 4.4 ядро? о_О
<tagezi> оно же вроде не стабильное пока
<andrex> да нормально пойдет)
<tagezi> да понятно что школьнегам пойдёт, просто как-то они важе
<andrex> дак и сама убунта пока вроде не спешит обновлятся с лтс на следующий лтс)
<tagezi> а что за зверь Mathubuntu?
<tagezi> для дитей с повышеным стремлением думать что они знают математику?
<andrex> фз наверное
<tagezi> нада будет посмотреть чо они туда понапихали
<tagezi> может что интересное найду
<tagezi> нужно ещё сделать дистр elektroubuntu.. для детей любящий сувать пальцы в разетку :))
<andrex> farshbuntu
<tagezi> andrex: ты кстати какую ставил, 86 или 64?
<andrex> 86
<tagezi> у тебя же памяти навалом
<andrex> а нафиг оно 64 мне надо?
<tagezi> ну...
<tagezi> придумаю скажу
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> музякой я занимаюсь на генте 64 на буке
<andrex> )
<tagezi> блин.. кубунта ещё на qt5.2.. уже 5.6 есть же
<andrex> ну 5.6 тупое как и 5.7
<tagezi> они помоему глючность в план по разработке поставили
<andrex> у мну нм отваливался с ними)
<tagezi> она не ставиться из минимала
<tagezi> руки им чтоли пообтрывать?
<andrex> say /msg #ubuntu Вам руки оторвать?
<andrex> или у ни у девов свой канал
<tagezi> почему она граб не ставит после установки базовой системы?
<andrex> нехотит
<tagezi> можно было бы руками донакатить, а так сидеть мучиться (
<tagezi> кстати.. да..
<tagezi> вот почему чтобы сделать юзерфрендли систему её обязательно нужно делать быдлокодерам и через опу?
<aleksei`> может так просто прикольнее?
<tagezi> чтобы люби не забывали каково им было на винде? :)
<tagezi> я уже больше часа пытаюсь поставить кубунту 16.04..
<tagezi> жесть
<aleksei`> что за грабли?
<tagezi> да они в одном месте кнопку забыли сделать активной, в другом тригер видимо не допилили,
<aleksei`> сейчас попробую накатить в виртуалку
<tagezi> сижу сейчас из консоли ставлю, из базовой системы.. посмотрю что они там натворили
<tagezi> давай :))
<aleksei`> а то скучно как-то стало аж ))
<andrex> аа кубунту пилится теперь чисто кубунтой такчто им ток писать на сайтег или где они обитают)
<tagezi> да не буду я им писать.. пусть сами ищут свои ошибки
<tagezi> в генте всё пахает, меня устраивает :)
<aleksei`> ууу как вс плохо, 450 кбит макс качает
<andrex> добавь кейворд ~*
<tagezi> кстати, походу теперь по умолчанию конверсачи стоит, а не карусель
<andrex> ну в генте да а в кубунте я фз 16ю4 не смотре ваще)
<andrex> всмысле в лифке
<andrex> в самой генте подефолту нифига не стоит)
<tagezi> ну, там есть профили... они стаят минимум нужного
<tagezi> и это хорошо, не нужно вычищать после установки
<tagezi> а сколько теперь убунта места кушает при установке?
<tagezi> может у меня диск маленький для неё просто :)
<andrex> ну я 50 выделяю и все
<tagezi> у меня диск всего 240.. 50 жирно какать будет
<andrex> а посравению с 10.4 разжирело оно в 4 раза
<tagezi> короче я места увеличил до 15, ща посмотрим, может пролезет
<tagezi> чего они туда напихали? шрифтов и иконок?
<andrex> как че unity
<tagezi> да кеды тоже разжирели.. раньше 8 гигов хватало за глаза и зауши.. я больше делал только когда ЛО нужно было собрать
<andrex> ну фз 400 метров при запуске)
<andrex> правда щас фз может уже больше
<andrex> это со всякими прелоадами и прочей фигней в демонах
<tagezi> да там наверное 200 метров сюстемд жрёт
<andrex> ну фз че там кубунте напичкали жрущего такого)
<tagezi> кажеться оно встало
<tagezi> да, по умолчанию теперь конверсачио стоит
<GoD_KiLL> Есть какие нибудь vk - меседжеры под 16.04? читал про pidgin, но плагин установить не получается
<tagezi> firefox?
<GoD_KiLL> >tagezi< если ты мне то, я имею в виду НЕ браузеры
<tagezi> а чем броузер плох.. открываешь и печаташь?
<tagezi> в принципе, они вроде протакол открыли, можно самому наклепать плагин, если нужно
<GoD_KiLL> Умел бы....
<tagezi> да даже школьники это делают, вроде
<GoD_KiLL> Ну в этом я новичёк, не так давно на ubuntu только перешёл
<andrex> xmms
<andrex> или как эта фигня зовется
<andrex> хотяя я слышал что они закрыли
<andrex> есть тупо клиент для этого дела гдето в ппа
<GoD_KiLL> Ну вот допустим, на многих формуах пишут
<GoD_KiLL> $ apt-add-repository ppa:purple-vk-plugin/dev
<GoD_KiLL> $ apt-get update
<GoD_KiLL> $ apt-get install purple-vk-plugin
<GoD_KiLL> Как только пробую установить так ничего не найдено
<tagezi> так..
<GoD_KiLL> Пробывал по инструкции отсюда
<GoD_KiLL> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=90756
<GoD_KiLL> тоже мимо
<GoD_KiLL> Просто не подключается
<tagezi> andrex: а что у тебя там не получалось?
<andrex> tagezi: выбрать сеть
<andrex> оно падало
<tagezi> зачем?
<andrex> дак а к чему подрубаться то? нада же выбрать)
<tagezi> да там и так указано
<tagezi> так, погоди, я выйду, попробую зайти от туда
<andrex> ну вот указано а затем падает)
<andrex> GoD_KiLL: кутим или ленчкрафт
<andrex> и ваще там нужно смотреть в ппа под какую версию пакет ыесть если нет а шибко нада меять версию системы в сорс листе
<GoD_KiLL> andrex: "GoD_KiLL: кутим или ленчкрафт" я новичёк... и не совсем понимаю о чём ты... А про ппа, то судя по всему для 16.04 ещё ничего нет
<andrex> гугли раз не понимаеш)
<GoD_KiLL> уже)
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты не то делаешь
<tagezi> там вообще настройка для дибелят, 2 поля заполнить
<andrex> ну наверное нето поставил его на убунту а не кубунту наверное в этом дело)
<andrex> дак надо всеравно расписать для дибилят подробно все)
<andrex> дак надо всеравно расписать для дибилят подробно все)
<andrex> там вобще какойто менеджер настройки идет при запуске)
<andrex> я тоже подумал что ппц нафиг нада вобще чето писать)
<andrex> а нада ибо дибилов хватает) что и в этом заблудятся
<andrex> и желательно не про мастер настройки этот)
<andrex> скажим так нужно учитывать тенденции) и тыкать носом
<tagezi> хорошо, распишу.. только сейчас я на велике поехал кататься
<andrex> ну дык яж не сплеткой стою за пиной)
<GoD_KiLL> andrex, ну кутим не получится подключить так как вк не поддерживает больше XMPP...
<andrex> ну вот
<andrex> осталось 2 варианта
<aleksei`> tagezi, поставил кубунту?
<andrex> нафиг он ваще сдался вк этот) я его ток на телефое юзаю и то музыку что включить чтоб не скучно было
<andrex> лучшеб не ставил)
<aleksei`> ))
<andrex> tagezi: видать вовремя ты свалил с бунты
<GoD_KiLL> andrex, ну одногрупники вечно туда строчат, девушка да и соседи по шарашке, потому и хочу найти простенький меседжер чтобы не нужно было вечно держать открытую вкладку
<andrex> поставить какойнить плагин который будет мониторить активность
<aleksei`> норм поставилась, все кнопки на месте всё активно
<andrex> они просто починили)
<andrex> tagezi: видать ты чето не так делал)
<aleksei`> tagezi, наверное им написал и сразу фиксанули ))
<andrex> ага 100 раз
<aleksei`> а вот гест аддишнс не ставтся ))
<aleksei`> парам пам пам
<aleksei`> версия кед 5.5.5
<andrex> plasma 563 фреймворк 5.21.0 кути 5.5.1 ведро 4.5.0 а у вас?
<andrex> чет дофига петерок вокруг)
<andrex> я
<aleksei`> ))
<tagezi> не знаю почему у меня кнопка не работала, но мне пришлось из мини ставить
<aleksei`> какая кнопка?
<andrex> кнопошная такая кнопка
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, а irc.ubuntu.com это что тупо ссылка на chat.freenode.net?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> aleksei`: там где нужно было насчет обнов ответить и уснановки мп3
<tagezi> далее не работала
<tagezi> andrex: нахрена? о_О
<tagezi> космонавта что жаба душит указать не ubuntu в дистре?
<aleksei`> там фишка в том что это окно растягивается офигенно
<aleksei`> и бывает выплывает за границы
<aleksei`> а кнопка как бы остаётся и не нажимается ))
<tagezi> а с бубном там не нужно кадриль плясать? ))
<andrex> ладно я спать уплыл от вас подальше
<tagezi> угу
<aleksei`> ну я же не плясал ))
<aleksei`> элементарно мышой окно передвинул и нажал на кнопку ...
<tagezi> малоли, я же не наблюдал :)
<tagezi> блин, мануал по карусели: Далее - Далее - Сохранить и соединиться
<tagezi> вот что там не понятно? о_О
<tagezi> так, тем кто не спит.. читаем, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=276502.msg2181840#msg2181840 говорим свои фи
<tagezi> раздел про quassel IRC
<tagezi> тыак
<aleksei`> вичат самый кул
<tagezi> да.. но его теперь почти никто осилить не может
<tagezi> народ тупеет
<aleksei`> там нечего осиливать, элементарно пара комманд
<tagezi> да, но.. :)
<tagezi> в куаселе их вообще делать не нужно.. и не страшная консоль :)
<aleksei`> гЫ
<aleksei`> я промолчу навернео ...
<tagezi> да можешь говорить :)
<tagezi> я думаю все спят, кто обидеться может :))
<aleksei`> артус бдит всегда ))
<tagezi> да он до завтра спит вообще :)
<aleksei`> бот его не спит ))
<tagezi> у артуса кстати вичатка
<tagezi> у анлрюхи не помню.. но помоему тоже
<aleksei`> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/cm-force/cm-force-251/
<aleksei`> кейс себе присмотрел
<tagezi> aleksei`: он без блока питания?
<aleksei`> да без
<tagezi> ну, да, простой, симпатичный, с кучей портов на морде
<tagezi> а то сейчас блин в магазинах инопланетные тарелки только.. жужат, мигают, а толка мало
<aleksei`> ну я с монтажками под 120мм кулера смотрел
<aleksei`> + чтоб мини атх был
<aleksei`> копался тут недавно в кладовке, нашёл залман на проц )) прицепил, ваще тихшина ))
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> а на мини атх можно нормальный проц-то воткнуть?
<aleksei`> а чего нет?
<tagezi> так они обрезаные
<aleksei`> и что?
<aleksei`> обрезан же не сокет
<tagezi> там портов под память мало.. а смысл нормальный проц, если нельзя организовать многоканальную память?
<aleksei`> ну многоканальная сейчас и не нужна особо
<aleksei`> обычно берут пятёрку + 8гб ддр3 линейкой
<tagezi> для офиса?
<aleksei`> для дома
<tagezi> не, для дома я хочу чтонить помощнее чем ай5 с 8 гигами
<tagezi> это у меня уже есть
<aleksei`> http://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=2427db7b86251ad41b371f39c95588be
<tagezi> не взлетит? :))
<tagezi> странно кулеры на корпусе поставлены
<aleksei`> какие?
<tagezi> ааа, это на выдув
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> красный да
<tagezi> а справа что?
<aleksei`> там боком фотка наверн
<aleksei`> получилась
<tagezi> это вроде видео  с какимто мощным охлаждением
<tagezi> да, она боком
<aleksei`> старенький gtx 260
<tagezi> нифига у неё хлаждалка :))
<aleksei`> так вот i5 + 8 гб памяти + гтх 260
<aleksei`> хватает за глаза мощи
<tagezi> ну.. мне впринципе тоже хватает.. но иногда достаёт что ЛО компилится 6 часов
<aleksei`> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187089
<tagezi> а я себе хочу вот этот проц http://ark.intel.com/ru/products/82930/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
<aleksei`> он не взлетит?
<tagezi> ну, он влезит, но я думаю когда будет компилить ему нужно будет много холодного воздуха
<tagezi> ну, и памяти ему желательно в 4 потока пихать, а но не выжать будет всё что хочеться
<aleksei`> тут спорить не буду
<tagezi> так то да.. 2 планки по 4 гига нормально.. для дома мне хватает.. я правда в игрульки не играю.. но всё что нужно у меня работает как часики
<tagezi> с компилированием проблемки, а тестить нужно, так что нужно собирать
<tagezi> обычно на ночь ставлю и иду спать..
<aleksei`> себе воткнул 1 линейу 8 гб и норм
<aleksei`> голову не ломаю
<aleksei`> точнее не заморачиваюсь
<tagezi> ну, я тоже раньше не заморачивался.. заморачиваться начинаешь когда хочеться что-то помощнее чем есть
<aleksei`> всегда хочется помощьнее
<tagezi> да просто приятнее в некоторых ситуациях
<tagezi> опять же, когда бибисектить ЛО тоже хорошобы помощнее, там конечно уже сборка есть, но чтобы выловить конкретный коммит нужно всёравно собрать
<aleksei`> на и5 6 часов говоришь?
<tagezi> ну, да..
<aleksei`> на и7 4 будет
<tagezi> у меня i5 второго покаления для буков
<tagezi> на i7 четвертого покаления чуть больше 3 часов
<tagezi> на стационаре чуть быстрее должно быть...
<tagezi> у меня просто бук с i7 приказал долго жить... не могу понять в чем проблема
<tagezi> а проц вроде не переставить на мой старенький
<tagezi> хотя можно попробовать.. что с ним будет-то :)
<_bear> ..
<tagezi> эм
<aleksei`> _bear, ну удалось установить свой софт?
<aleksei`> квик или как там его?
<_bear> aleksei`: нене доделал вчера - завтра вечером продолжу // все вродебы так делаю, но что то не идет
<_bear> 6-я версия в сети читал у многих идет // про 7-ю ни слова
<_bear> aleksei`:  [00:00:21] <_bear> + маздай он ресурсы жрет не оправдано // он харош для людей которым лень что то читать думать разбираться // запустил экзкшник и прощай мама прощай папа
<_bear> не не сюда
<_bear> aleksei`: вот сылка на то что ставлю https://arqatech.com/upload/iblock/1e6/Quik_Junior_v7.2.0.exe https://arqatech.com/ru/support/demo/
<_bear> aleksei`: ouik 7
<VsyachePuz> how to display bookmark toolbar in epiphany web browser?
<tagezi> !rules | VsyachePuz
<ubuntuhelp> VsyachePuz: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: !спасибо
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: !надеюсь ты отсатисфачен
<tagezi> ну тада сам отвеча на свой вопрос, раз умный
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: зачем ты меня оскорбляешь, я же тебя не оскорблял, спасибо сказал. форма изначального вопроса была совершенно нейтральная.
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: это потому что ты с проблемами? невоспитаный?
<tagezi> чо за тупая мода пошла на русских каналах и форумах писать по английски? ((
<tagezi> с хабра что ли набрались?
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: прости засранца. Вот тебе перевод: "как отобразить панель закладок в прозрение веб-браузер?"
<tagezi> ладно, если бы без ошибок писали.. так ведь как шифровки ((
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-17
<SergeyIT> утр
<SergeyIT> снежный
<MrSmart> Всем привет! Подскажите, пожалуйста, годную инструкцию по пробросу видеокарты в kvm. По хабру не выходит, а с английским у меня плохо.
<MrSmart> пробовал через virt-manager - сетевые карты пробросились нормально, видео тоже определилось в госте, дрова встали, но картинку на монитор гость не выдает
<anderx> какую видеокару?
<anderx> у тя их 2? или 1
<MrSmart> встроенная интел и радеон x800
<MrSmart> пробовал еще nvidia 550 ti
<MrSmart> vt-d на мамке и проце есть вроде
<MrSmart> понимаю что железо у меня бредовое, но для моей задачи должно подойти
<rapidsp> в свойствах гостя в Видео что указано?
<MrSmart> vga стоит
<rapidsp> попробуй cirrus
<MrSmart> пробовал, картинка только по vpn идет
<MrSmart> моник в режиме ожидания остается
<rapidsp> Устройство Дисплей Spce есть?
<rapidsp> *Spice
<MrSmart> пробовал с ним и без него
<MrSmart> он нужен?
<rapidsp> у меня работает (С) :)
<rapidsp> нужен как я понимаю
<rapidsp> без него только vnc
<rapidsp> я помню этот spice доустанавливал в минте
<MrSmart> у меня он сразу в virt-manager был включен, vnc это я уже потом накрутил
<MrSmart> видео вроде в машине видно, и хост виснет если потом вм останавливаю
<rapidsp> я не все наверное прочитал. при включении дисплей не отображается? какую ошибку пишет?
<MrSmart> никаких ошибок при включении
<MrSmart> монитор нет включается
<MrSmart> картинка только через virt-manager
<MrSmart> попробую начисто все заново поставить, может че накрутил лишнего пока пробовал разные варианты
<SergeyIT> ночи
<eikoninaru> SergeyIT: и в наших широтах
<eikoninaru> Skoro: водафон)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-18
<anderx> один серожа тут вечерует)
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Admin1488> Утро
<|cub|> морген
<yandaxx> Всем привет
<|cub|> привет
<SergeyIT> утра
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> туц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: как у тебя с lua?
<SergeyIT> вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-19
<tobbol72> чем отличается winetricks от playonlinux?
<anderx> tobbol72: отличается)
<anderx> чем отличается паровоз от шатла?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> утры
<SergeyIT> утра заснеженного
<SergeyIT> спите?
<anderx> самты спите
<SergeyIT> извини.. разбудил ;)
<anderx> да я какбы с утра тут не сплю)
<artus> че так?
<aleksei`> с утра он не спит, как же, даже не поздоровался )
 * |cub| не спит. |cub| перевозит виртуалки. 
<rapidsp> камазами?
<|cub|> rsync'ами
<Leagnus> привет! Ребят, есть тут кто на ноуте с Nvidia Optimus + Intel
<Leagnus> на Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit стоит переходить?
<yandaxx> У меня на Минте 18.1 работало норм
<rapidsp> немного не одно и то же :)
<rapidsp> хотя смотря с чего переходить. если на 14.04 работает, то при обновлении скорее всего и 16.04 заработает
<eikoninaru> 0/
<SergeyIT> ночера
<SergeyIT> столько народу и все спят (
<SergeyIT> днюху мою все проспали (
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-20
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Leagnus> Привет! есть тут кто с ноутом с NVidia optimus - на Ubuntu 16.04 lts 64 битной всё норм?
<Leagnus> переходить с 14.04 стоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут только еретики радеонистые и трусы инеловские
<|cub|> утры
<aleksei`> и тебе утры
<|cub|> честно я даже хз какие видео стоят на хостах где убунта бегает
<|cub|> вроде как везде вшитые
<|cub|> и точно не нвидии)
<SergeyIT> утр
<|cub|> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нивидия - ничего нивижу
<Leagnus> *ROFL*
<MrSmart> Всем привет! Подскажите, пожалуйста - в ответ на: dmesg | grep -iE "(IOMMU|VT-d)" получаю: [    0.118075] DMAR: Disabling IOMMU for graphics on this chipset.
<MrSmart> Это значит я не смогу пробросить видеокарту гостю в kvm?
<MrSmart> dq45cb мать
<anderx> да
<artus> anderx, а ты как узнал, неужто по фразе Disabling IOMMU for graphics on this chipset? :D ну ты шамаааннннн :D
<MrSmart> а другие pci устройства можно пробросить?
<MrSmart> просто один раз у меня почти получилось, но виндагость писала что карта остановлена из за ошибки
<MrSmart> но в системе виделась и драйвер встал
<artus> почти не считаетцо :D это как - я почти выиграл в казино мильен, но потом шарик перепрыгнул на соседнее поле
<artus> * выйграл :D
<|rapidsp|> уыиграл
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг.
<MrSmart> древний радеон x800 пробросился без ошибок в систему, но картинку я не смог на монитор вывести
<MrSmart> и н установке дров был бсод
<MrSmart> я думал если есть поддержка vt-d на мамке, то и видео пробросить можно будет.
<anderx> vt-* это ваще другое если че
<anderx> это нужно чтобы у тя квм ваще заработал хтябы
<anderx> говоря тупым языком)
<MrSmart> VT-d (Virtualization technology for directed I/O) — технология виртуализации ввода-вывода, созданная корпорацией Intel в дополнение к её технологии виртуализации вычислений (VT), известной под кодовым названием Vanderpool. Виртуализация ввода-вывода позволяет пробрас
<MrSmart> ывать (pass-through) устройства на шине PCI
<MrSmart> из вики
<MrSmart> как же другое
<MrSmart> специально за этой мамкой в питер гонял, а тут такая лажа. уже неделю бьюсь
<SergeyIT> и зачем такие заморочки...
<MrSmart> нужен домашний сервачек-файлопомойка, он же роутер, плюс неплохо было бы с него в гараже ютуб гонять раз уж он там стоит
<anderx> дак делай
<MrSmart> дак видяху не пробросить
<anderx> эм а нафига?
<|rapidsp|> железный роутер, к нему усб-диск :)
<MrSmart> винда нада
<MrSmart> не хочу ничего покупать больше
<MrSmart> хочу pfsense в виртуалку загнать
<MrSmart> ей карты сетевые пробросить
<anderx> пробрасывай)
<MrSmart> да легко
<MrSmart> уже
<MrSmart> но хочу еще винду с видеокартой
<MrSmart> чтобы второй системник не городить в гараже
<anderx> ну винда и квм это тот еще изврат)
<MrSmart> ну в тех статьях по которым пытался проброс сделать никто не жалуется
<SergeyIT> и зачем в гараже винда
<MrSmart> даже игры играют
<|rapidsp|> вбокс
<MrSmart> гараж считай второй дом
<MrSmart> что вбокс?
<|rapidsp|> вместо квм
<MrSmart> а там проброс pci есть?
<MrSmart> я еще xen пытался, но он на этой мамке с включенным iommu  даже не стартует
<eikoninaru> в квм мне федора больше всего нравится
<eikoninaru> вот где безшовная виртуализация)
<|rapidsp|> у меня в квм сплошные винды
<|rapidsp|> думаю их таки на вбокс перебросить
<|rapidsp|> а то только в рдп нормально работать можно
<artus> да соприте вы уже esxi с торентов и не парьте себе моск :D
<MrSmart> Написал в груб GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci-stub.ids=10de:1244,10de:0bee" айдихи видеокарты и её звукавухи
<MrSmart> обновил груб
<MrSmart> что для 01:00.0  используется драйвер nouveau
<SergeyIT> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-21
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Leagnus> всем Пятницы
<|cub|> ку
<Admin1488> q
<SergeyIT> утр
<eikoninaru> привет сообщество
<artus> и тебе времени суток самостоятельный конгломерат нулей и единиц
<SergeyIT> вечер
<eikoninaru> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46424
<SergeyIT> это мелочи
<eikoninaru> тем не менее)
<SergeyIT> к убунту не относится
<eikoninaru> сейчас кикнут?
<SergeyIT> могут и стукнуть - руки длинные у них )
<eikoninaru> rh, штоле)?
<artus> когооо кикнутььь, поднимите мне веекиииии :D
<SergeyIT> артуса кикни - чтоб проснулся )
<artus> @kick artus
<artus> фсе, проснулся :D
<eikoninaru> мелом круг)
<SergeyIT> тогда ночера тебе, доброго )
<SergeyIT> что то мне дебиан меньше нравится, сегодня пробовал немного
<SergeyIT> вертикальная синхронизация отключена
<artus> чего? :D
<SergeyIT> для запуска одной из прог требует пароль рут, которого нет
<artus> сережааа, ты меня извини, но, я п сказал.
<SergeyIT> отрисовка подтормаживает (
<SergeyIT> дома lxqt в lubuntu, пошустрее работает
<artus> всинк - дефолт он, 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.744 FPS всинк врублен, дефолт, 48264 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9652.614 FPS откючен, на бунте у меня на этой карте 6к было. что тут тормозить может?
<SergeyIT> да вот у меня где-то 150 FPS - явно всинк отключен
<SergeyIT> не успел посмотреть в конфигах - домой убежал
<artus> __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 glxgears отрубает его для теста
<SergeyIT> по умолчанию же не отрубает?
<artus> по дефолту он врублен же ))
<SergeyIT> в убунту не отрубает - Running synchronized to the vertical refresh
<SergeyIT> и твоя команда не отключает
<artus> там вроде в бунте vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<SergeyIT> ничего не понял (
<SergeyIT> вблэнк в убунте всегда = 1
<SergeyIT> в дебиане получается = 0
<artus> нет. дефолт 1 , всегда :D
<SergeyIT> а почему же дебиан дает 150фпс?
<artus> что за карта, что за драйвера, что за ядро. ты как маленький ))
<artus> в дебианее если хош затестить - __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0 glxgears
<artus> и оно покажет тебе реальное положение дел )
<SergeyIT> радеон 9600 про
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ууу, у меня была такая
<artus> SergeyIT, ну чего я могу сказать, я даже на x300 не нашел драйверов адекватных :D а оно вроде как посвежее то будет :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24428943/ пичалька :(
<artus> дык всинк отключи :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: твое шаманство не работает. не отключается
<SergeyIT> так оно отключено же (что меня и удивило), вот в понедельник включу
<SergeyIT> и запрос пароля рута, которого нет - тоже забавно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нам нечего скрывать, пароли не нужны
<SergeyIT> я также считал, что рут не нужен, а в дебиане оказывается без него не обойтись )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24428974/ лучше?
<artus> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh. ктооо открученооо???? двоешники
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, во, воть реал по карте )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все равно грусно
<artus> SergeyIT, обойтись ) рут нужен только для sgfxi , ну или нестандартные ключи судо )
<artus> просто в дебиане по дефолту ты фигово в судоконфиге вписан :D
<artus> [/home/artus]% sudo cat /etc/sudoers G artus
<artus> [sudo] пароль для artus:
<artus> artus   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<SergeyIT> я пока вообще ничего не вписывал
<artus> и чхать мне на нытье некоторых про несекурность, группы и остальное. это ноющие обычно 777 в права раздают четь ли не рекурсивно. у мну за 15 лет проблем небыло :D
<SergeyIT> судо нормально работает, кроме одной проги - требует рута (но это lxqt приблуда) - в lubuntu она правильно вызывается с паролем админа
<artus> дык может это не проблема дебиана, а?
<artus> gksu по дефолту не стоит вроде
<artus> но оно и нужно обычно для корявых поделок которое не умеет работать с кейрингом и тд
<SergeyIT> lxqt -qt-ешая же )
<artus> и че
<artus> ну дык репорт разрабам, пусть свои костыли правят ))
<SergeyIT> там по дефолту kdesu
<eikoninaru> юзайте су, в чем проблема?
<SergeyIT> а в убунту работает - то есть дебиан не лучше ))
<artus> да я не знаю, упорятцо непойми в что :D
<SergeyIT> так скучно же ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там вместо gksu другой вызов
<artus> да начхать, найтут говнософтину непойми ким слепленную которая не умеет штатно работать и начинаааюююттт :D
<artus> я ж не спорю, на куте любой школьнег почитав 2 статьи может ваять всякий треш :D
<artus> вон та же плазма сыпящаяся десяток лет доказательство :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в лубунте есть варианты *-pkexec
<SergeyIT> в убунте же сделали, а в дебиане не осилили ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/86393/how-can-i-add-root-privileges-in-lxpanel-launcher
<SergeyIT> панель у lxqt другая )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да такая же. из одной бочки разливали
<SergeyIT> нет - другой пакет, на Qt
<artus> SergeyIT, потому что в дебиане этот треш ненужен :D ну или не выпендривайся и поставь на рута пасс :D
<artus> и да, брутить перебором 32-48 символов если вдруг по пьяни забудешь вырубить в конфиге ссх запрет на рут логин - удааачиии всем желающим :D
<artus> SergeyIT, кстати, как бе я может чего не понимаю, но это не проблема дебиана правки всякоразного и поддержки юзерских свистелок, это проблемы мантейнеров адекватно сконфигурить под дистр свой софт. если они не осолили - то lxqt -
<artus> отстой :D
<SergeyIT> не - дебиан отстой - не смогли нормальо собрать пакеты ))
<artus> точно :D нигадяи :D
<SergeyIT> во, я несу правду (матку) на канал убунту ;) (или бред :( ). Ничего, скоро снег растает и весна кончится
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-22
<oblako> Господа , что бы пробудить от спячки репозита(о)рии для  обновления системы или для проверки нового , приходится каждый раз "теребить" сеть . Так должно быть ?
<artus> да
<eikoninaru> а как по другому?
<eikoninaru> чтоб не теребить)
<[Displacer]> народ, а кто может через gcc 6 скомпилить программу и запустить main.c: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/SxOiXv3LxGyITpAU2PYl/
<artus> а нафиг оно нам здалось?
<SergeyIT> так... теперь 17.10 с lxqt
<[Displacer]> artus: ну если тебе нафиг, то никто тебя не заставляет
<artus> [Displacer], а ты не заблудился?
<[Displacer]> artus: поясни свою мысль
<SergeyIT> артус - ты чего бухтишь? Одна команда  - делов-то
<artus> SergeyIT, :P  бебебе
<[Displacer]> я просто думал, что в убунте в новых версиях уже gcc 6
<[Displacer]> у меня в дистрибутиве сейчас 5.4
<SergeyIT> gcc6
<artus> [Displacer], дык а репы у тебя какие?
<[Displacer]> artus: да это неважно, мне просто один сишник скомпилить посмотреть результат
<[Displacer]> онлайновых компиляторов не нашел
<artus> [Displacer], https://godbolt.org/ а это не пойдет? )))
<[Displacer]> не пойдет, там ассемблерный код выводится
<[Displacer]> а не результат исполнения программы
<artus> ай, точно :)
<SergeyIT> компилится в gcc version 6.3.0 20170406
<[Displacer]> SergeyIT: а результат какой? :)
<SergeyIT> gcc version 6.3.0 20170406 / new struct = 1
<[Displacer]> о, круто
<[Displacer]> на 5-м такая же, как и old
<[Displacer]> SergeyIT: спасибо!
<SergeyIT> old struct = 32768
<SergeyIT> да не за что (а артус злой, утро же )
<SergeyIT> помню... банили за вопросы по Си... жуткое время было
<[Displacer]> надо же :)
<[Displacer]> по идее юникс основан на Си, неотъемлемая можно сказать часть
<SergeyIT> здесь не юникс, а убунту и ее соплеменники )
<eikoninaru> SergeyIT: у кого тут убунта, интересно?)
<SergeyIT> lubuntu - подойдет?
<eikoninaru> пойдет)
<eikoninaru> последний из могикан
<SergeyIT> а зачем менять, если все устраивает
<eikoninaru> логично
<SergeyIT> эргономично, минимум лишних движений
<SergeyIT> извилинами
<SergeyIT> [Displacer]: а почему ты думал, что в gcc6 будет по-другому?
<[Displacer]> ну потому что похоже именно в gcc6 добавили аттрибут
<[Displacer]> __attribute__(scalar_storage_order("big-endian")))
<SergeyIT> не имел дела с этим никогда
<SergeyIT> ясно
<SergeyIT> а вообще, для проверки легко на флешку новую систему поставить и не мучаться
<eikoninaru> или виртуалку
<SergeyIT> заморочек больше, эргономика страдать будет )
<eikoninaru> смотря как настроишь
<SergeyIT> зато флешку в любой комп вставить можно
<eikoninaru> так есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: расскажи лучше, как в jessie + lxde сделать русский фейс в окошках
<SergeyIT> русский фейс никогда не ставил
<shestipal> q
<SergeyIT> вечер
<SergeyIT> снег
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-23
<oblako> Всем привет! Подскажите пжл, почему при обновлении или при проверки почты иногда приходится переподключаться к работающей сети вайфай , что сдвинуть с мета и обновления и проверку почты. Такое ощущение что засыпает и вайфай и почта.
<oblako> Хотя в такие моменты интернет есть
<diskin> oblako, а чем ты почту проверяешь?
<oblako> У меня мозила была , теперь перешел на фосса маил Собственно и там и там всё так же. В терминале когда хочу сделать апдейт или апгрей то все застывает на полпути , приходится переключать вайфай опять на туже сеть , и сразу после такой процеду
<artus> карма видать.
<eikoninaru> 0/
<artus> O7
<SergeyIT> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-16
<tyamur> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-17
<tyamur> ?
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<|cub|> приветы
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Failed!
<Nastya> Слава яйцам нашла лицензионный матлаб! кусок гуано под названием Октава - нафиг с пляжа!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очень интересно. держите нас в курсе. (особенно подходит в тему канала )
<Nastya> привет, я тут неделю назад искала гормальный ГУИ под октаву...вот нашла в итоге
<Nastya> так как посетители здесь одни и те же то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гормональный? весна действует
<Nastya> да,гормональный.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-18
<tomfarr> дратути
<tomfarr> у меня установлен. MacOS Sierra и все работает, что делать?
<Livi> всем привет, кто сможет выручить. как найти драйвер на Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Livi> максимальное разрешение выдаёт 1024 768
<Livi> пробоав выставить в ручную через xrandr , не вышло пишет эрор
<diskin> привет, это свежий контроллер?
<Livi> нет
<Livi> старый
<diskin> странно тогда.. есть PPA - xorg-edgers, там последняя версия драйвера по идее
<Livi> да я тоже удивился, стояла сузя всё норм. Но появилась необходимость в мате. Теперь вот мучаюсь )
<morosetroll> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Neo4> кто знает как установить мейлсервер?
<Neo4> postfix, dovecot, postfixadmin, squirrelmail ????
<Neo4> I want it put to Mysql
<Livi_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)  определяет только 1024
<Livi_> репозитории интела поставил. Драйвер не установился.
<Livi_> пишет "монитор не определен"
<Livi_> есть мысли?
<Neo4> Livi_: как настроить мейл сервер?
<Neo4> Livi_: вот мой сервер http://kselax.ru
<Neo4> Livi_: там есть postfixadmin и squirelmail вроде DB есть
<Neo4> Livi_: postfix и dovecot нужно с mysql как то поднастроить
<JohnDoe71rus> Livi_: на виртуалке сталкивался что разрешение зависит от памяти выделенной для карты. в биосе сколько интегряшке отдал?
<Neo4> JohnDoe71rus: смотри ошика
<Neo4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YrkP397tDG/
<JohnDoe71rus> вижу. ошибка
<SergeyIT> и не одна
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-19
<tomfarr> убунту?
<tomfarr> их есть у меня!
<aleksei`> утра
<shade_gastovsky> день добрый!
<soroga> первый раз в сети ,от слова совсем...
<SergeyIT> и последний, похоже (
<toly> Сергей,ну буду стараться. У меня есть hdd на 1TB, а 26 буду переезжать на него...
<diman777> Всем привет!
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-20
<Ne0S> ку
<toly> всем привет
<aleksei`> утра
<kita_no_kumamon> Всем привет. Есть ноутбук на процессоре АМД, на нем установлена серверная убунту 16.04 ЛТС. Без гуя, стало быть. Вопрос: как я могу регулитровать энергопотребление процессора и температру ноута? Какой есть годный софт?
<diskin> понижать частоту проца?
<kita_no_kumamon> возможно, но каким именно образом?
<diskin> ищи по слову CPU throttling, гуй не нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а серверы разве рассчитанны на энергоэфективность? они на производительность наверное
<kita_no_kumamon> ещё такая тема, там два видео, дискретное и типа отдельный чип. можно ли как-нить отрубить отдельный? как вообще понять, какой бзается
<kita_no_kumamon> JohnDoe_71Rus, к нему подключены ХДД для самбы. Это всё, что он делает
<kita_no_kumamon> файлопомойк для дома
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вообще про сам принцип серверов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в ЦОДах не считают лепездричество, клиент платит
<kita_no_kumamon> Бро, ну я же не буду покупать стоечную жжужалку для организации файлопомойки. есть ноут, верой и правдой служивший мне пять лет, ну пусть ещё послужит уже в другом качетсве.
<diskin> kita_no_kumamon, cpu frequency scaling
<kita_no_kumamon> спс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kita_no_kumamon: у меня тоже есть ноут на проце amd. у тебя с ним нет проблем с выключением и перезагрузкой? не вырубает экран и питалово. зато в хибернейт вырубает
<kita_no_kumamon> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты понимешь какое дело, я, когда использовал этот ноут по прямому назначению, юзал винду и проблем с ним не было. Я вообще не котирую линукс на десктопе и виндоус на сервере.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаю дело не в десктоп-сервер а в ядре. и конкретном железе. та же система на флешке таскается по разным машинам и выключается корректно
<kita_no_kumamon> Это, бро, фактически одно и то же. Натрахатся со сборкой ядра, или не дай говинда, с неподдерживающимя железом (а что ты с ним сделаешь, если у тебя ноут?) или поставить винду. Впрочем это пустой срач, давай не будем все-таки
<rko9> всем привет, кто может выручить, проблема в том, что при установке ubuntu 16.04 mate неопеределяется монитор (подключение через дискретную видеокарт в проц)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переткни в недескретную
<rko9> так нет у меня такой
<rko9> есть только которая на мамке
<rko9> а в pci пусто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и как ты ставишь систему если она не показывает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или до какого то момента показывает
<rko9> она показывает, но без опеределения монитора, суть в том, что просто выдаёт максималку 1024 768
<rko9> все способы установки дров сделал. 0 реакции
<SergeyIT> какое видео, как подключен монитор...
<rko9> монитор через vga  на данном экземпляре через lspci VGA  указан радион 3100
<rko9> но такая же проблема с invidia  на других машинах
<rko9> там через xrandr  прописал разрешение 1280х1024_60 но хотело сь бы разобраться в чём причина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в live режиме большие разрешения есть?
<rko9> лайв не запускал
<rko9> запущу проверю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> драйвер radeon опенсорсный или amd
<rko9> в лайф режиме та же фигня
<rko9> дрова ставил и родные и нет
<SergeyIT> а другие дистры пробовал?
<rko9> нет, железо старенькое мате самое оно
<SergeyIT> Монитор какой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сколько памяти видяшке в биосе выделено?
<rko9> ft 72e benq
<rko9> 256 dsltktyj
<rko9> 256 выделено
<rko9> я ужзе тоже думал на тему дистрибутива, ибо подобная фигня в свое время была с кде. На гноме видео драйвер был а на кде нет. Но тут компы старые гном ставить вообщене вариант.
<SergeyIT> какие старые?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ЕС ЭВМ
<diskin> возможно, что-то интересное можно увидеть в /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rko9> а 64 3800 а62х2 дцп 4400 пеньки дцп 2500 и 5700
<rko9> все естественно на 2 гигах сидят
<SergeyIT> у меня старее - все работает, но только интел (лубунту)
<rko9> думаю поставить ксубунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> второстипенные персонажи mr Robot часто крысу использовали
<SergeyIT> у меня  дома бенк но 92е - никаких проблем с разными видео и дистрами... может все-таки проблема в подключении/кабеле?
<rko9> да я всё же думаю что с дистрибутивом mate что то не так сейчас попробую ксубунту поставить. Может будет работать. Просто если бы это было на 1 пк то норм, а тут трабл на всех. При установке. Причём если стоит винда то норм всё )
<rko9> но т.к. лицензию мне в организацию покупать не охота )))
<rko9> а сотрудникам разницы нет. Перевожу на убунту )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сотрудникам нет разницы?
<rko9> да ) это кол центр )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где берут таких сотрудников
<rko9> им нужен только браузер )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сколько вкладок? а то огнелис все 2 гига зохавает
<rko9> до 6 вкладок, в каждом отделе по разному
<rko9> полный блок соц сетей и явы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если будет достаточно попробуй palemoon легче лиса
<rko9> я себе ставил, отличный браузер на базе лисы. Но почему то на некоторых страницах неопределялся микрофон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может там флеш?
<rko9> они у меня сейчас на slimjet  сидят
<rko9> там да, виджет сайта не мог определить.
<rko9> slimjet на базе хрома, отличная штука )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чё так беглый взгляд на сайт слимджета не внушает
<SergeyIT> да 2 гига для этого хватит, у меня и на 1.5 нормально
<rko9> не ну конечно же луна с его полным редактированием интерфейса и тд привлекает больше. я бу луну по удобству сравнил бы с опенсузом. но 42,3 редкосная дрянь )
<rko9> походу проблема в mate
<rko9> сейчас ставлю ксубунту и уже на начальных этапах установки, всё норм
<SergeyIT> и хорошо... давно бы проверил - делов-то
<rko9> да что то я совсем на мате подсел ;D
<rko9> спасибо )
<rko9> не
<rko9> фигня какая то
<rko9> один фиг мне выдаёт максимальное 1024 768
<rko9> придётся опять sh автозагрузчик делать
<rko9> и плевать на это дело
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется там изкоробки не все для xserver-video-* ставится. посмотри в синаптике
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя, у меня на ноуте изкоробки нормальное разрешение. на разных дистрибутивах 10.04 14.04 18.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видяшка радеон
<rko9> я 16 поставил
<rko9> сам не понимаю почему так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ноут у меня древний amd tl56 биос 2007 года
<rko9> может попробовать пробить биос
<rko9> хотя наврятли
<SergeyIT> а на других компах ноже бенк мониторы?
<SergeyIT> *тоже
<rko9> нет
<rko9> не бенк, разные
<rko9> вот я пишу с lg который почему то на этом компе определился )
<rko9> кстати
<rko9> что в синапте посмотреть?
<SergeyIT> а на других этот монитор определяется? Может все-таки проблема кабелизма?
<rko9> кабели менял
<rko9> сейчас попробую монитор поставить
<SergeyIT> про синаптик не скажу - никогда таких проблем не было... только на форуме видел
<rko9> короче
<rko9> дело не в мониторе
<rko9> )
<rko9> жопа какая то
<rko9> ужас и мрак )
<rko9> в жопу )
<rko9> пропишу в ручную разрешение, sh автозагрузчик и шло бы оно лесом
<rko9> а как думаешь, может ли битность на это влиять?
<SergeyIT> у меня все 32 бита
<rko9> почему мне кажется что это связано с вга контролером. Но почему на всех машинах
<SergeyIT> не скажу... проверять как-то все надо
<tomfarr> тут кто-то еще и общается?
<tomfarr> показалось
<root> hello
<root> guys
<Guest13998> nice
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-21
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> сегодня же суббота
<tagezi> aleksei`: чо это ты на работе делаешь? :)
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<tagezi_> о, кто тут появился
<tagezi_> тебя что в армию заюрали? :)
<tagezi_> б*
<andrex> скоро всех заберут)
<andrex> такшто не цы)
<andrex> хммм
<andrex> сайт вичата слег
<andrex> !down > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<andrex> tagezi_: а ты чего какойто не тагезя)
<tagezi_> работа, учеба... здоровье.. я фактически и не тагезя теперь :)
<andrex> понятно
<andrex> просто животное)
<tagezi_> мерзкое :)
<andrex> сопливое и волосатое)
<tagezi_> угу )
<andrex> linxon: Юрий гагарин. Поехали!
<linxon> оо.. живой
<andrex> недождетесь)
<andrex> я тут извращяюсь) купил ноут и поставил на него мякость
<andrex> посидел недельку и понял что оно не юзабельно без доната илил портов... даже винда и то удачнее)
<tagezi_> эм.. ты только это не говори яблочникам, а то они тебя найдут и распнут :)
<andrex> в апсторе либра есть за почти пару кило рублей)
<andrex> тока какаято другая)
<andrex> жесть)
<tagezi_> ну, можно вроде не из апстора ставить :)
<andrex> можно
<tagezi_> а кто собирает?
<tagezi_> TDF?
<andrex> а я не смотрел)
<tagezi_> апстор теперь денег просит с разработчиков за размещение программы
<tagezi_> они мечтают, чтобы в мире были тольк платные продукты
<andrex> калабора какаято)
<tagezi_> ааа.. солабора выпускает с какими-то обновлениями
<tagezi_> это типа основной спонсор, разработчик, и рулежник теперь
<andrex> ааа
<tagezi_> они делают треть кода в ЛО теперь, и правят бал, по факту
<andrex> ну там написано мол ванилка
<andrex> а с сайта мона скачать пакет обычной
<tagezi_> ну, ванилка от колаборы
<tagezi_> :)
<andrex> ))
<tagezi_> вонялка :)
<andrex> ну я порты поставил и норм)
<andrex> с ними
<andrex> а так фуффел красивый)
<andrex> а еще поколупался и чето мне кажется что там 64 тока едро) а остальое собрано под I386 либо порт с винды который работает под вайном)
<tagezi_> я не вкуривал в макось.. не знаю что у них там твориться
<tagezi_> ЛО вроде собирают нативно
<andrex> угу
<andrex> да его и самому можнопод нее сконоплять)
<tagezi_> да его под что угодно можно скомпилять.. там архитектур и ос, хоть клизмами употребляй
<tagezi_> помоему только 8-бит не поддерживает.. и то, наверное можно извернуться
<andrex> ну да
<aleksander> Всем привет )
<aleksander> Первый раз в убунту - хелп ми плиз )
 * andrex похлопал по плечу aleksander
<andrex> держись друх
 * andrex надеюсь помог
<aleksander> держусь )) норм )
<aleksander> у меня два диска один под кубунту, второй в формате винды (у меня там инфа) он пока мне не доступен под кубунтой - можно ли смонтировать этот диск к себе
<andrex> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<andrex> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<andrex> а вобще оно должно было по идее само как только ты туда полез на этот диск
<andrex> фз че там на этой вашей xubuntu намудрили
<aleksander> воот я туда полез а он мне говорит -низя туда лезть )
<aleksander> а я ж не могу - любопытство блин
<andrex> с группами что?
<andrex> и ваще что пишет?
<andrex> обычно не дает маунтить ибо винда при завершении какуюто фигню тварит и не дает маунтить)
<aleksander> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/aleksander/Данные: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/aleksander/Данные"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<andrex> проверь диск на ошибки
<aleksander> И потом ещё Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Операция не позволена
<aleksander> Вопросов если честно пока больше чем ответов - какой то большой поток инфы )
<andrex> aleksander: в винде powercfg -h off
<andrex> на форуме уже была такая тема гдето
<aleksander> у меня нет винды ) я объявил мелкомягким персональные санкции
<andrex> ну запусти WINPE или еще какое гумно
<aleksander> просто диск с информацией (второй раздел) - оставшаяся часть на яндекс диске (тож беда )))
<andrex> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2 еще может помоч
<aleksander> ещё один вопрос. можно ли в кубунту включить консоль(терминал) не вылетая из графического режима?
<andrex> ctrl+alt+t
<andrex> да уж
<aleksander> не проходит - пробовал многие комбинации из нагугленого
<andrex> !faq | aleksander
<ubuntuhelp> aleksander: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> super+t может быть еще
<andrex> а вобще appmenu - system - *term*
<aleksander> спасибо за ответы... пойду копаться и переваривать - оперативка у меня переполнилась похоже
<aleksander> )))
<andrex> Главное меню → Приложения → Система → Терминал а вобще http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/командная_строка
<aleksander> воот - все консоли я нашел. а вот Главное меню → Приложения → Система → Терминал
<aleksander> у меня нет
<andrex> ищи плохо смотриш))
<aleksander> как видимо и мозгов ))) Сидел бы себе под виндовс - тчёрт надо было брать другую таблетку - морфиус бля
<andrex> там поиск есть в долби туда термина или тип того
<andrex> л
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в меню выбрать терминал низя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksander: Димон, ты что ль?
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: он его не может нарыть))
<andrex> видать заплутал бедняжка
<aleksander> поиск его не находит - ни терминал ни консоль - про репозитарии ещё читаю - понимаю что не понимаю )
<aleksander> нет вряд ли я вообще новенький в убунуту кубунту и прочее - просто чайничек )
<aleksander> просто теперь волею судеб ограничен в передвижении решил осваивать компьтерную грамотность - пока не очень
<andrex> там тебе ссылки выше вывалились иди читай
<andrex> или читать пока не очень тоже?
<aleksander> уже чту - спасиб ) только это и остается)
<aleksander> будете смеятся конечно - в обзоре программ набираю terminal ничего не находит - всё остальное есть - может гранаты у меня ни той системы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати. в наутилусе есть вызов терминала из меню. может в дельфине тоже. посмотри в файловом менеджере
<aleksander> есть - ура. Минус только один нет возможности для ввода - просто пустая панел
<andrex> KDE?
<aleksander> угу
<andrex> там возможно вобще нифига не стоит
<aleksander> ctrl + F1 и до F6 норм  идёт - работаю там - просто хотелось бы подглядывать не в фото строки на телефоне )
<andrex> а вобщеее поищи Konsole
<aleksander> такая же х)
<andrex> или apt install konsole
<aleksander> Guake term будет интересно работать )
<andrex> кубунта отвалилась от ветки убунты и по этому фиг знает че там щас вобще
<aleksander> ураааа ))) удалось.
<aleksander> Так что лучше на убунту переходить - или чё делать то подскажите как правильнее начать
<andrex> Quake
 * JohnDoe_71Rus выбрал lubuntu
<andrex> минт ставь)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<andrex> а за тем что он ис коропки сейчас адекватенее убунт
<andrex> а таак ябы посоветовал но новичку не покатит гента))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> минт она мате использует?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ну там и не тока он есть
<andrex> разные сборищатоже
<andrex> как и у бунт всяких)
<aleksander> "не ругайтесь" пожалуйста на непонятном мне языке
<aleksander> ))
<aleksander> короч можно шишек набить тут и понять как что дальше - вопрос другой не потеряю ли я данные файлы настройки наработки при обновлении или переходе
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  andrex: blob:https://imgur.com/98737e5c-2b09-490f-bfee-f35c389ded35 насчет памяти, кому верить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> полученный опыт точно не потеряешь
<andrex> top
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: а твое тварение искуства не открывается))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> копируй вместе с приставкой blob:
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уроды, не дают прямую kbyre на
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линку на файл
<aleksander> При обращении к «Домашняя папка» произошла ошибка, ответ системы: Произошла неизвестная ошибка: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<aleksander> попробовал смонтировать диск через терминал
<aleksander> ладно в любом случае огромное вам спасибо! Пошел набивать шишки дальше
<andrex> cмаунтил не туда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> глупая какая то кубунта. у меня в файлменеджере есть иконки дисков, тыкаешь и он монтируетя
<andrex> да везде так
<andrex> просто у него нтфс полотатый
<andrex> я ему сказал че делать)
<andrex> сделал или нет фз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: https://imgur.com/LPPNoWE
<andrex> ntfsfix спасает глупых линуксоидов пользующих нтфс
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: вооо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кому верить?
<andrex> htop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> систем монитор это мате систем монитор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> htop и коньки
<andrex> lf
<andrex> да и конькам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего мате так привирает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати это ,tnrf 18.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бетка
<andrex> просто системный монитор может еще считать случайно виртуальную выделеную память как реальную занятую))
<andrex> и вот те и баг
<andrex> она еще бетка
<andrex> ужас
<andrex> а хотяя до 18.4.1 будет бетка
<andrex> потом будет пререлиз))
<andrex> лучше б сделали как в дебиане 1 тестовую ролинг и одну стабильную ролинг
<andrex> и не парили мозг)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> будет, сделают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не могу прозрачность в коньках победить
<aleksander> кто молодец - я молодец ))) А вот ещё вопрос по памяти у меня она на 8 гиг - в руководстве новичкам говорили ставьте 32 разрядную систему память потом прикрутите - а как?)
<andrex> оу я уже коньки ваще забил
<andrex> на игралсо в них до тошноты)
<aleksander> определяется как 4 ну и работает соответственно (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/issues/475 вот тебе загадка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksander: ядро -pae надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя само должно было поставится. ты откуда такую недоделаную кубунту брал?
<andrex> да надо было вообще 64 брать
<andrex> ибо 32 скоро помрет вовсе
<andrex> как мне кажется
<andrex> все больше и больше перестают поддерживать 32 оси
<aleksander> с сайта убунту скачал прогу для создания загрузочной флешки и там попёрло )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мой скрин система на флешке. x32 потому что в разное железо тыкать придется
<andrex> а пае не панацея) как компельнеш жаву на 20 потоков и загнется она ибо не сможет больще 4х пользовать на процесс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы компилить в 20 потоков надо иметь 20+1 ядер
<andrex> а у меня калька на флешке стоит на btr
<andrex> yt j,zpfntkmyj
<andrex> не обязательно
<andrex> я имея 4 проца могу компилить в 49
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а имея еще 3 системника и того больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обязательно, я пробовал андроид собирать на одном ядре. а там в дефолте -j 4. загибалось в процессе
<andrex> чтобы в 20 надо 19 ядер)
<andrex> или ядро потоков
<andrex> выставляется количество потоков +1
<andrex> ну а жабу в 20 потоков и 8 гигов не хватит))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: на lua не пишешь?
<soroga> q
<andrex> неа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты специально так ответил. что бы дальше вопросов не было :)
<Nastya> Привет всем!
<andrex> hi
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-22
<toly> q
<andrex> Sergey_IT: Cерожаааа)))
<aleksei`> дорого дня
<aleksei`> *доброго
<andrex> вечер уже
<Sergey_IT> ночь же  !
<andrex> кому ноч а кому утро)
<andrex> вампиры же спят когда все бодрствуют))
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> передай андрексу
<andrex> @tell Sergey_IT угу
<andrex> Sergey_IT: кошмар востание машин прям))
<Neo4> andrex: Знаешь как сервер настроить?
<Neo4> mail server
<Neo4> How to set up?
<Neo4> andrex: let's try to speak in English? we'll train
<Neo4> andrex: postfix + dovecot + squirrelmail + postfixadmin ???
<Neo4> andrex: Знаешь?
<Neo4> я закинул на сервер http://kselax.ru и ниче не работает :(
<andrex> логи смотри что там происходит при отправке письма хотябы) если это чудо юдо поднялось вообще)
<andrex> возможно если перекидывал откудато не поправил адреса
<andrex> в общем без инфы можног гадать хоть до посинения)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Neo4: https://imgur.com/sZJV588
<andrex> ему еще и вебсервер надо настраивать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а нафига web сервер?
<andrex> для морды которую он решил прикрутить туда)
<Neo4> ok
<Neo4> andrex: а что там с вебсервером?
<Neo4> andrex: я чат сделал http://kselax.ru:3000
<Neo4> :)
<Neo4> go there
<Neo4> потестим
<andrex> ой да делать мне нечего)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ребутнусь ка я в бетку
<andrex> !postfix > Neo4
<ubuntuhelp> Neo4, please see my private message
<andrex> @voice Neo4
<Neo4> ubuntuhelp: ок
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ubuntuhelp: andrex: ну заходите в чат потестим http://kselax.ru:3000/
<Neo4> 5 балов?
<Neo4> :)
<Sergey_IT> и как в бетке?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жить можно. но нужен напильник конкретно мне.
<Sergey_IT> мне пока нет... более-менее все работает
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: чтобы руки подравнять)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я уже жаловался тут. некоторые штрихи "сделатькакбыло"
<Sergey_IT> как было - это вряд ли... все течет все изменяется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://imgur.com/Xy2E0HO как пример
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера кстати попробовал, анрилтурнамент кажеся 2004 идет без бубна. нативный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще mohha и ретурн ту кастл вольфенштейн.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 14.04 они у меня не пошли
<Sergey_IT> а чего с календарем не так? Конки я лет 9 не использую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сначала у меня был верхний календарь. когда стал ковырять 10-е коньки в бете нашел с выделением выходных. там были другие цвета но я поменял на свои.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но в пятницу не выделяет день зараза
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и прозрачность в коньках тоже беда
<Sergey_IT> и зачем они нужны? Побаловаться только
<Sergey_IT> я и десктопа то никогда не вижу (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не конструктивный вопрос. значит нужны.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бедняга. тяжела жизнь в консоли
<Sergey_IT> не... десктоп всегда перекрыт другими прогами (сейчас QtCreator' ом балуюсь)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне не жалко выделить немного экрана для коньки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: раз ты баловался коньками, если не сложно проверь на бетке https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/issues/475
<Nastya> привет, на какой линупс перейти с топика чтоб целерон 1.6 с 8 ГБ оперативной памяти не торомозил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> macOS sierra
<Nastya> Отличный выбор
<Nastya> пожалуй, лучшая система для пользовтаеля. но я спросила про линукс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не мучай старичка, отправь на отдых
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что б "не тормозил" впихни в него SSD
<Nastya> Да он не сильно напрягается - только матлаб.
<Neo4> Nastya: купи i5
<Neo4> и ssd
<Neo4> :)
<Neo4> Nastya: закажи в китае процессор, у меня стоял b какой то 1.5, за 30$ c китая пришол ip и щас летает все
<Neo4> +ssd купил
<Neo4> нолучше новый купить
<Neo4> монитор тут старый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Neo4: https://www.zimbra.com/ там и почта, и чаты есть
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: I can't have joined
<diskin> Nastya, 8гиг это хорошо, а дистр ставь например Lubuntu
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus: некогда... да и у меня lxde и без украшательств
<diskin> хотя целерон  если, то это 32 бита же?
<Neo4> diskin: Зачем лубунту, просто пусть убунту ставит?
<diskin> тогда он 8 гиг не увидит
<Sergey_IT> pae увидит
<diskin> Neo4, lxde меньше ресурсов требует
<Neo4> там может быть больше всяких ошибок
<diskin> например?
<Sergey_IT> уверен?
<Neo4> типо Lubunta и другие ветки могут что то намутить не то
<Neo4> diskin: ну они типо переделывают убунту в lubuntu ниче хорошего с этого может не быть
<Sergey_IT> смотря что надо и другие ДЕ могут накрутить
<Neo4> лучше убунту чистую ставить и с юнити если на ноутбук
<Neo4> юнити для маленьких экранов походит хорошо, гном будет плохо
 * JohnDoe_71Rus как раз от юнити и свалил подальше в 12-м
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: мой десктоп http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1524422704.png
<Neo4> окна нормальные
<Neo4> нету титла уродливого как в гном
<Neo4> у меня 15 дюймов десктоп и ставить гном места мало остаеться
<Neo4> на таких маленьких маниторах панель всегда унжно справа или слева ставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Neo4: https://imgur.com/aW60Seq бетка 18.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тоже 15" ноут
<Neo4> ну и зачем ты внизу панель поставил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нравица
<Neo4> открой браузер на весь экран и сделай скрин
<Nastya> JohnDoe_71Rus: Очень хорошо! почти как Мак ОС, только нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://imgur.com/fmY0RPfNeo4:
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: как макос не надо, наелись уже
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: нету изображения, сделай еще
<Neo4> смотри мое, много пространства
<Neo4> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1524422985.png
<Neo4> и можно закладки скрыть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://imgur.com/fmY0RPf
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: уродливое окно с дополнительным титлом, ты что не видишь?
<Neo4> где крестик
<Neo4> раскрой на весь экран
<Neo4> у тебя елементы управления очень маленькие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормальные. я не промахиваюсь
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты видишь у меня нету крестиков?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот в gtk3 просто жуть, для пальцев великанов
<Neo4> они в саомом верху в саомой панели где время?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что у тебя заголовок окна в панели
<Neo4> у тебя лишнее место забирает титл оконо, постав юнити, удет норм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне хватает места
<Neo4> ну в панели и зи за этого места больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и все что надо навиду
<Sergey_IT> у меня на нетбуке верхняя и левая панели скрывающиеся
<Neo4> и слева панель, а ты еще прицепил вниз панель, ставь збоку
<Neo4> Sergey_IT: если часто нужно между окнами переключаться это не удоббно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> снизу не панель, это док.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Neo4: alt+tab для частого переключения
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты можешь тот док слева втули
<Sergey_IT> alt-tab в помощь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне док снизу не мешает
<Neo4> ну ок, кому как нравиться, Мне юнити нравиться. потому что титла нету, места больеш намного
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты не скроешь уродливый титл, у меня был гном 2 дня, потом удалил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Neo4: посмотри на скрине потребление памяти, твоя юнитя сколько жрет?
<Neo4> там есть плагин что титл вверх цепляет как в юнити
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это не гном2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и титл не уродливый. как ты будешь окошко по экрану таскать, без титла
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня 8Гб не важно, они все жрут одинаково от 1.8 до 2.5
<Neo4> память копейки стоит
<Neo4> не от, просто посоветовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://imgur.com/AmoSvJt а вот это уродское гтк3 окно с гигантскими кнопками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и у него вот действительно уродский тайтл. двойной толщины
<Neo4> гтл3 это гном?
<Neo4> юнити будет до 2021 2 подерживаться. нам хватит
<Neo4> 3 года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и юнити тоже
<Neo4> не мне навиться, я себе и на десктоп поставил
<Neo4> чтобы одинаково было кругом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/14095/ram.jpg
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: от смотри у тебя там есть фаерфокс, смотри мой фаервокст титил http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1524423974.png
<Neo4> норм все
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: теперь сделай свой так же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем "так же"?
<Neo4> ладно не нада
<Neo4> сравнить места сколько занимает
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: с открытым полностью фаерфоксом на весь экран
<JohnDoe_71Rus> полностью на весь экран F11, огнелис, как и любое другое окно, занимаюь ВЕСЬ экран. закрывая собой и док и конки и панель
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет двойной клин по титлу сделай
<Neo4> чтобы окно развернулось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://imgur.com/InYEG9A панелька еще вверх уезжает
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: не тоже нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> двойной клик по титлу, будет как квирк выше, окно + панель, док, и конки
<Neo4> пойдет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вся инфа на виду
<Neo4> ок
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus: я давно уже окна таскаю alt+мышка
<diskin> +1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда в руке только мышка. а за альтом второй рукой тянутся надо...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже не мышка а тачпад
<diskin> да, по большому счету, окна таскать очень редко приходится
<Sergey_IT> где найти работу,на которой только мышку двигать надо?
<Nastya> в дизайнеры иди
<Sergey_IT> как меня послали!!! :-(
<andrex> серожу обидили!!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-15
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> й
<SergeyIT> ну ты подстрекатель! )
<andrex> :)
<SergeyIT> пока тут молчали, собрал дома новый комп )
<andrex> я летом буду
<andrex> SergeyIT, зацени
<andrex> SergeyIT, показывай чо за мега комп собрал :D
<SergeyIT> i7 8700, 64Gb, ssd 512 m2, mb asus z390
<andrex> ну ок)
<SergeyIT> монитор benq (1440x1200)
<andrex> а я на зен2 буду
<andrex> если оно выйдет
<andrex> к тому времени)
<SergeyIT> я долго выбирал, но остановился на этом
<SergeyIT> под z390 обнаружил пока только то, что lm-sensor кажет всего
<SergeyIT> не кажет*
<SergeyIT> все завелось из коробки 18.04.2
<andrex> памяти тока чет дофига
<SergeyIT> так это сына мысль была - через N лет вечно памяти начинает не хватать, лучше мать забить по-полной
<SergeyIT> да и виртуалка  Вин
<SergeyIT> будет
<andrex> понятно
<SergeyIT> только вот корпус получился совсем пустой (. Открываешь крышку и видишь только м.б. с башней и память... (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поставь старые 3,5 винты на место
<andrex> нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и видяшку sli/crossfire забыл
<andrex> они шумят как трактор))
<andrex> угу titan x 2 inerb
<andrex> 2 штуки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ты прайват мессадж отключил?
<andrex> еслиб отключил оно бы написало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тады чего не отвечаешь
<SergeyIT> старый 3.5 винт может и поставлю, но его все равно с трудом увидеть можно - они в корпусе внизу рядом с блоком питания ставятся
<SergeyIT> и доступ к ним с обратной стороны
<andrex> хмм у меня в старом корпусе салазки с переди были
<andrex> крышку отщелкнул нажал и выдвинулися диск)
<andrex> сбоку оно както не удобно)
<andrex> еще с верху был 1
<andrex> прям на корпусе
<SergeyIT> а чего на них смотреть - поставил и пусть работают
<andrex> а если надо подцепить
<andrex> снимать крышку и колупатьс с этими вывертами
<andrex> делать нефиг
<SergeyIT> так если временно - снял крышку со стороны мамы и цепляй
<andrex> а уменя просто воткнул винт с верху и все
<andrex> ничего снимать нинадо
<andrex> если больше то в низу 6 салазок
<andrex> и тоже ничего снимать ненадо
<SergeyIT> а мне как-то и не нужно постоянно так
<andrex> а мне иногда приходится
<andrex> данные с винтов вытаскивать
<SergeyIT> тогда да
<andrex> либо тупо чекать на вирусы))
<SergeyIT> я ж не айтишник )
<andrex> https://market.yandex.ru/product--kompiuternyi-korpus-zalman-gs1200-black/6911089
<andrex> вот мой чудовищ
<andrex> правда стоил он тогда 12к
<andrex> зато ни очем не жалею)
<andrex> или меньше
<andrex> точно не помню)
<andrex> про 4 диска с горячей заменой врут
<andrex> зависит от конфигурации
<andrex> если в комплекте обе платы есть то все диски можно на горячуюю снимать
<andrex> вот только вес у него большой)
<SergeyIT> такой у меня https://www.dns-shop.ru/product/5696cdd8a1603330/korpus-fractal-design-define-c-cernyj/?utm_source=dns_Email&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=transaction_email
<SergeyIT> https://ru.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-c
<SergeyIT> монитор https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/business/bl2381t/specifications.html
<andrex> а че разрешение 1440 а не fdh?
<andrex> hd
<SergeyIT> а почему нет?
<SergeyIT> а вот мб https://3dnews.ru/976930
<andrex> по корпусу фз) по сути подойдет хоть коробка от апельсинов)
<andrex> у них щас железо тонкое какоето
<SergeyIT> да нормальная коробка - звука карлсонов вообще не слышно
<andrex> ну у меня тоже не слышо) хоть и перфорация везде
<SergeyIT> фильтры снимаются за 1 секунду
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-16
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> andrex: ну и мучения с этим вин7, жуть (
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-17
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT, ставь 10 ку) в 7 с новым железом без бутылки не разберешся))
<SergeyIT> у меня в виртуалке... и 10-ка не нужна пока
<SergeyIT> и все вроде работает с новым железом
<SergeyIT> ... представляю какой бардак в 10-ке... последняя моя вин была ХР
<andrex> лучше не представляй))
<SergeyIT> это да, а то вообще спать не буду (
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-18
<allhafra> русиш?
<SergeyIT> ask
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> re
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> кукуреку... короче
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-20
<groudon_> привет всем. питане. по-чему у мне линукс не много русски а тоже по-англискии
<groudon_> http://pastebin.calculate-linux.ru/ru/show/120527
<groudon_> по чему пишет found а по зтому найден?
<andrex> groudon_, потому что русификация делается сообществом убукнту. а не нами. сообщество ubuntuloco ru закрытло давно
<andrex> скорее всего как оно было когда то написано так и есть
<groudon_> andrex, а где находаеться эти запись русификции?
<andrex> фз в исходниках гдето нужно искать
<andrex> ибо /boot/grub/locale/* все бинарное
<groudon_> спасибо
<groudon_> dpkg -S /boot/grub/localce/ru.mo не найдеть зго
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот кстати. Как проверить работу вулкана?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нашел vkmark. Собрал, запустить не получается https://github.com/vkmark/vkmark/issues/19
<groudon_> что это вулкан?
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да бенчмарк для вулкана
<andrex> вулкан это аля опегл или директ
<andrex> тока от амудэ
<CHeRuBaEL> Народ, может кто-то сталкивался? Подскажите где копать )) Установил свежую kubuntu и после пары перезагрузок возникли странные эффекты на экране: размытость фона так что ничего прочесть невозможно, тоесть, допустим на заднем
<CHeRuBaEL> плане открыт браузер, а на переднем плане терминал,и вот в браузере прочесть ничего толком нельзя, и какие-то волны идут (ну по ощущениям), и если терминал уходит на второй план, то вообще ничего в терминале не прочесть...
<CHeRuBaEL> Драйвера пробовал менять
<CHeRuBaEL> Обнулял настройки эффектов в дефолт, не помогло
<CHeRuBaEL> Сорри, канал перепутал )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-21
<Bodeh> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, если процесс установки дров nvidia через apt завис, как его грамотно убить и починить? Система в текстовом режиме, Xubuntu 18.04
<Bodeh> Интересно, тут люди есть?
<groudon_> есть
<Bodeh> А знатоки Xubuntu есть?
<Bodeh> Нет?
<groudon_> нет
<diskin> Bodeh, привет, по идее этот процесс не зависит от того, какая именно *ubuntu у тебя.
<Bodeh> diskin, по идее да, но дьявол в деталях
<diskin> Bodeh, так и чем дело кончилось?
<Bodeh> Сейчас я точно снёс дрова nvidia, вроде бы поставил nouveau и а этом затык. шаманствами стартую текстовую версию но только в ветке recovery mode и при попытке руками сделать startx у меня черный экран с курсором в углу (вс консоли схлопываются)
<diskin> а с livecd/liveusb на этом компе что происходит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nomodeset пробовал?
<Bodeh> Запускается xubuntu 18.10
<Bodeh> 18.04 c live не хочет
<diskin> а тебе надо именно 18.04?
<diskin> я бы тоже ее хотел, из-за LTS
<Bodeh> nomodeset - где и как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в параметрах ядра. в груб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/kms
<Bodeh> есть ветка recovery mode - там параметры recovery nomodeset
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок. грузишь в рековери, и там есть пункт resume
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можешь nomodeset добавить основному пункту. и разбиратся с параметром для твоего видео
<Bodeh> но при загрузке оно выдает в конце pkcs#7 signature not signed with a trusted key и висит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати что за видео?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть рековери у тебя не грузит?
<Bodeh> nvidia 840m с интелем
<Bodeh> nvidia geforce 840m с интелем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на ядрах наверно старше 4.18 есть проблема с интелем. начинает грузить, потом артефакты на экране и зависон. жму ресет, и груб отсчитывает 30 сек.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после этого интель грузит норально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лубунта 18.04 пробовал на 3 матерях с интел графикой в процессоре
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй указать в параметрах ядра видео nouveau
<Bodeh> кстати, подскажите ламеру, как правильно прописывать параметры типа single init=/bin/bash при правке grub2 через е?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nouveau.modeset=1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выбираешь пункт который хочешь править. жмешь e он тебе выкидывает листинг. перемещаешь курсор стрелками  < > дописываешь/стираешь что необходимо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом f10 для загрузки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это разовая временная мена для пробы
<Bodeh> я знаю, как. я не знаю, что. затирать ли recovery nomodeset или дописывать в конец свои слова?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *мера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, пункт рековери не трогай. редактируй обычную загрузку
<Bodeh> вот у меня строка linux /vmlinuz-XXX root=/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash reboot=bios crashkernel=384M-:128M $vt_handoff
<Bodeh> во что её превратить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> quiet splash nouveau.modeset=1 reboot=bios crashkernel=384M-:128M $vt_handoff
<JohnDoe_71Rus> например так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно  quiet splash стереть. тогда будет логи на экран писать
<Bodeh> то, что между ro и quiet ДВА пробела - важно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет.
<Bodeh> написал, черный экран без логов. но что-то работает с хардом
<Bodeh> а, вот логи полезли
<Bodeh> какие-то фейлы с load kernel modules
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста где копать, убунту 18.04.2, не выключается при простое, в стандартных настройках системы не нашёл этого функционала, где почитать или какой конфиг ))) Заранее спасибо )
<CHeRuBaEL> Гугл не дал чёткого ответа (((
<Bodeh> CHeRuBaEL, выключаться - suspend, hibeernate или power off нужен?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаю ему нужно отключение экрана по неактивности
<CHeRuBaEL> Bodeh: Я думаю что hibeernate лучше, его допилили? Он с ssd нормально работает?
<CHeRuBaEL> JohnDoe_71Rus: Нет, экран гаснет
<CHeRuBaEL> Опишу ситуацию
<CHeRuBaEL> Стационар, домашний, игровая станция, допустим отхожу на 15 мин, экран тухнет, а вот если спать лёг... комп не вырубается или не уходит в гибернацию. (тут не критично) нужно чтобы после допустим 45 мин простоя отключался и
<CHeRuBaEL> уходил в гибернацию.
<CHeRuBaEL> или*
<CHeRuBaEL> Порыть от hibeernate?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а самому отправить в гибернацию не судьба?
<CHeRuBaEL> JohnDoe_71Rus: 21-век(немного пошутил), нет, автоматизация нужна
<diskin> у меня хуже проблема, ноутбук, настроено, чтобы на автономном питании сам засыпал при простое, не засыпает
<diskin> в итоге просто вырубается с возможной потерей данных. нашел баг на эту тему
<CHeRuBaEL> А можно Гибернацию привязать к уровню батареи?
<diskin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1600622
<CHeRuBaEL> Ну для твоей проблемы?
<CHeRuBaEL> вш
<CHeRuBaEL> diskin: Для твоей проблемы. Можно гибернацию привязать к уровню батареи?
<CHeRuBaEL> Гибернация и Спящий режим это одно и тоже?
<diskin> CHeRuBaEL, в стандартной ubuntu 18.04.2 - нет вроде. вот такие есть настройки: https://url.upwork.com/_01b3Z6IYsctM5yYFlTmFvaG1tE06y7U5Zf
<diskin> вроде да, такой перевод, спящий - hibernate, ждущий - suspend
<diskin> но у меня все на англ )
<CHeRuBaEL> diskin: Ну тогда, судя по всему у нас общяя проблема ))
<CHeRuBaEL> На Loste нарыл статью про гибернацию, отпишусь потом )) Спасибо за наводку. буду копать )))
<diskin> давай, тема интересная.
<CHeRuBaEL> https://losst.ru/spyashhij-rezhim-v-ubuntu#2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CHeRuBaEL: я могу оставить машину качать или компилять дольше 15 минут. плохо если работа не сделана потому что комп уснул
<CHeRuBaEL> JohnDoe_71Rus: Соглашусь с тобой, но конкретно для моей ситуации я ищу решение, а если не давать уснуть компу, то есть расширение для GNOME coffeine
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кафеин вроде бы только для видосов работает
<CHeRuBaEL> Если честно, в убунте кофеин не юзал, на маке можно ему задать когда выключать, а когда нет
<CHeRuBaEL> JohnDoe_71Rus: Не буду спорить, у меня сейчас есть конкретная ситуация и для неё требуется решение )) Копаю, спасибо за наводку )
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-13
<user217217> система сама включается после выключения. Есть идеи?
<andrex> биос ковыряй
<user217217> andrex: на предмет чего? вэйк он лан?
<andrex> вкл по питанию по таймеру по лану по усб
<andrex> смотри мануалы к своей железке система тут скорее всего не причем
<andrex> может еще батарейка уже приезжает
<SKonst> у меня была одна говноматеринка, которая тоже включалась. это просто биос кривой. и ковырять в нём нечего
<user217217> andrex: спс. отк.вэйк он лана помогло
<Sergey_IT> ну вот, не дают мшинке своей жизнью жить (
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 18.04 LTS | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-15
<rapidsp> вопрос по маршрутизации+впн
<rapidsp> вот у меня дефолный шлюз - мой роутер
<rapidsp> но сеть впн совпадает с моим роутером и соответственно все внутренние адреса зарулены на шлюз впн
<rapidsp> означает ли это что у меня все идет только через впр?
<rapidsp> не знаю, понятно ли изложил :)
<rapidsp> хотя трейс все рассказал :) туплю :)
<diskin> rapidsp, ну проверь свой ip на каком-нибудь внешнем ресурсе, что покажет?
<rapidsp> та все выяснил
<rapidsp> diskin: но тоже вариант
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-19
<user217_> подскажите пожалуйста , в этой задаче перебор должен быть последовательный или нет? https://codeforces.com/problemset/problem/1201/B?locale=ru
<user217_> вопрос, конечно не по убунте, но вдруг :)
<Sergey_IT> все празднуют?
<Sergey_IT> спят все, что ли... с праздником )
